# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Heparinke ili Fragminke, bivse i sadasnje..imam pitanje..

## bebomanka

Posto sam po mojoj procjeni uz Fragmin prvi puta uspjela pospjesiti implantaciju i sada sam u 15tj. trudnoce,pitam se koliko dugo ste vi spricale Fragmin ili Heparin?
Moja ginicka kaze da bi najkasnije u 22-tjednu trebale prestati i sa njim i sa Aspirinom 100 a ja se bojim i ne znam jel to pametno.
Inace....nalazi su svi ok i pocela sam sa Fragminom iskljucivo zbog 7 neuspjelihIVF pokusaja koje sam imala iza sebe..

Hvala!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Draga, ja od svega toga sto si nabrojala uzimam samo aspirin i doktor je rekao da cemo nastaviti tako do 34. tjedna. Za ostalo ne znam, ali ako su ti svi nalazi za 5, onda je stvarno dobro posavjetovati se s vise strucnjaka i vidjeti kako dalje...   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Nažalost, nisam imala priliku dugo se pikati, ali gotovo sam sigurna da se i jedno i drugo uzima dulje od 22 tjedna, do 33. ili 34., ako je u pitanju APS, sklonost trombofiliji i sl., čini mi se. Barem je tako meni rečeno. U utorak idem vidjeti nalaze testova trombofilije i ostalih dr. u Petrovu koja će me voditi zatrudnim li opet, pa ću je baš pitati. Ja sam na Andolu stalno, zbog kardiolipina. 
Ako su ti svi nalazi u redu, možda i nema smisla uzimati tijekom cijele trudnoće terapiju. Ne znam kakva ti je ginićka? Da se obratiš nekome tko se bavi reproduktivnom imunologijom?
 :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

*Naomi*  :Kiss:  
*vikki* da,bas sam postavila pitanje i dr.Radoncicu na "Zdravlje-zivot" forumu pa cu vidjeti sto on kaze...On mi je i preporucio Fragmin cisto da dodje do implantacije blastociste sto smo i uspjeli...  :Love:

----------


## kik@

*Naomi-*draga sta ti jos uvijek uzimas terapiju ili samo aspirin?  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Kao "teoreticar" samo cu nadodati da prof. Regan iz bolnice St.Mary iz Londona isto za antifosfolipidni sindrom kaze terapija do 34 tjedna trudnoce, a za zene koje su prethodno imale trombozu i zacepljenja zila jos barem 6 tjedana iza poroda

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *kik@*, ja sam samo na aspirinu. Posljednji testovi prije trudnoce su svi bili uredni i receno mi je da ne trebam heparin. Ne znam zasto, ali cijelo vrijeme imam osjecaj da mi taj aspirin stvarno pomaze. Onako, kao neka intuicija.
*Bebomanka*, mene su prije trudnoce slali kod strucnjaka za poremecaje krvi (hematolog) i on je zakljucio da ne trebam heparin. Koliko sam ja primjetila, MPO-ovci, iako veliki strucnjaci u svom podrucju, ipak ne znaju sve. Ako imas prilike popricati sa pravim strucnjakom za krv, svakako to ucini.
Lilium   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

*lilium* znala sam da ces mi se javiti!   :Love:   :Kiss:  
Jedva cekam tvoju pricu,draga...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Upoznala sam curu koja je cijelu trudnoću preležala i stalno su joj mijenjali količinu fragmina (i ostalih lijekova koje je dobivala) ovisno o nalazima koagulacije. Ležala je u Petrovoj, a hematolog joj je bila dr. s Rebra. E, sad, kako se uopće dolazi do hematologa kod nas? Dobiješ preporuku i uputnicu od prim. ginekologa prije planirane trudnoće ili tek kad zatrudniš ovi iz bolnice kontaktiraju s hematologom  :? 
Nažalost, nisam opet srela tu curu da je pitam za detalje, baš bi me zanimalo kako to ide...

----------


## lilium

bebomanka   :Love:  

vikki,
nije lose tu vezu s hematologom uspostaviti i prije trudnoce i vidjeti za strategiju-i-taktiku - jedna nasa forumasica koja je PAI-1 4g/4g homozigot je bas nedavno bila do hematologa na Rebru; treba se naruciti, uputnicu daje lijecnik opce prakse, pogledaju ti sve nalaze, po potrebi posalju na dod. pretrage, objasne opcije... efikasnije je kada obradu napravis i prije trudnoce

sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

lilium   :Heart:  
Prije tri tjedna sam napravila u Petrovoj prekoncepcijsku, među ostalim i testove trombofilije - ne znam što sve od konkretnih pretraga ti testovi uključuju. Nalaze inače moram odnijeti i MPO-ovcu (bit će jedan stimulirani najesen), a za hematologa ću vidjeti idući tjedan kad ih dobijem, valjda će i dr. u Petrovoj komentirati štogod ne budu li u redu.
bebomanka, javi što je savjetovao dr. Radončić (i njega moram posjetiti, nisam bila od missed-a, ajme kolko posla   :Rolling Eyes:  )
 :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Joj cure...ja sam van sebe od straha jer sam jucer jos na netu procitala kako moze doci do smrti fetusa u slucaju bilo kakvog nedovoljnog prokrvljavanja posteljice a ja se upravo toga uzasno bojim.
Naravno,to je u slucajevima nekih stupnjeva antifosfolipidnog sindroma a ja ne znam imam li ja to!!
Moja ginicka provjerava moje trombocite svakih 4 tjedna i uvijek su ok.Svi nalazi su ok.I imunologija-trombofilija i koagulacija je ok.
A ja ipak nikad nisam uspjela ostati trudna do zadnjeg puta kad sam prije transfera uzela Fragmin i sad se uzasno bojim!! Mozda ipak imam minimalne poteskoce u prokrvljavanju maternice koje se ne mogu ocitati na nalazima a ipak potajno ometaju funkciju....sto ako prestanem sa Fragminom i moj bebac ne dobije vise dovoljno hrane preko posteljice jer se sve to poremeti bez Fragmina????Uhhhh... :/

----------


## vikki

> sto ako prestanem sa Fragminom i moj bebac ne dobije vise dovoljno hrane preko posteljice jer se sve to poremeti bez Fragmina????Uhhhh... :/


Ako postoji i najmanja sumnja na slabu prokrvljenost, nemoj prestajati s Fragminom (u dogovoru s dr., naravno), barem on ne prolazi kroz posteljicu, ne može naškoditi bebi.
A jesi li radila ACA, LAC, VDRL, PTT ? - ako je ijedan od njih povišen, mislim da postoji indikacija za antifosfolipidni pa se preventivno može uzimati Fragmin.
 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

Bas trazim gdje je moj imunoloski nalaz da ga ovdje kopiram a u medjuvremenu sam nasla Dr.Radoncicev odgovor o Fragminu i nekim fosfolipidnim sindromima koji se i ne mogu uociti preko rutinskih nalaza...

Ovako s distance, sada je lako biti pametan, i reći da je očito Clexan taj koji je nešto učiniio, ali za to imate i nekoliko razloga za vjerovati, iako je teško znanstveno dokazati: 
- TNFalpha je samo jedan od citokina koji "podivlja" u reumatskim bolestima; za mnog još ne znamo 
- uz takve bolesti, vrlo često imamo brojne abnormalnosti u mnogim antitijelima, koje nekada i ne možemo dokazati; tipično, rizik za trudnoću u reumatskim bolestima je najbolje vezan za APS (LAC i aCL), no to su samo dva od najmanje 7 testova za antifosfolipide, pa negativan nalaz ta dva ne isključuje nepostojanje ostalih, iako se ne trestiraju u rutinskim laboratorijima 
- gornja granica trombocita isto može nešđto govoriti; naime njihova eventualna defektna funkcija (može se testirati, nekada se u Petrovoj radila agreacija tromboocita, test koji nije bio loš kao orijentacija), u praivlu vuče komenzacijsko povećanje broja, što kod APS-a može biti paradoksalno. No, paradoksi i jesu osnovna bit APS-a (recimo: laboratorijska se pokazuje sklonost ka krvarenju, a u biti radi se o sklonosti ka trombozi) 
- heparinske molekule su važne za adheziju blastociste, a male doze smanjuju aktivaciju trombocita koje svojim citokinima mogu ometati implantaciju 
- jedna od heparinskih indikacija jest i različite reumatske bolesti; recimo, ulcerozni kolitis također dobro reagira na takvu terappiju itd,. 

Dakle, mnoga iskustva i saznanja govore u prilog da ta može biti od velike pomoći, no još uvijek je mali broj dobro koncipiranih studija.

----------


## bebomanka

> U rutinskom poslu, svakako nastojimo dovesti u red nalaz prolaktina prije svakog postupka - bilo da se radi o apsolutnom povišenju gledanom preko laboratorijskim nalazima, galaktoreji ili sekundarno, kao posljedica povišenja TSH. 
> Imajte na umu, da postoji najmanje 6 vrsta prolaktina u krvi, te upola manji broj testova za njega; biološki markeri (iscjedak, makar i najmanja količina) i kod normalnog laboratorijskog nalaza imaju se smatrati kao pozitivni. Dakle, osim nalaza iz krvi svakako provjeriti isjedak, te TSH


I meni je bio povisen TSH >2 i zbog toga uzimam euthyrox!

----------


## Joanna

Draga, bebomanka!
Kod mene je situacija takva da još uvijek i na samom kraju trudnoće uzimam heparin (fragmin 2500ij). Danas nam je punih 38 tj i u utorak 19.08 planiran je carski rez. Uzimat ću ga sve do poroda. Preporuka dr.Duića (koji mi je propisao fragmin) je bila minimalno do 35 tj a doktor koji mi vodi trudnoću predložio je do kraja trudnoće. Do sada nikad nisam imala problema s zgrušavanjem krvi i fragmin uzimam preventivno zbog genetske sklonosti trombofiliji. Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Joanna   :Heart:  , baš sam se pitala što je s tobom, izračunala sam da ti je sad nekako vrijeme   :Wink:  
 :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

*Joanna* bas mi je drago da si se javila!!  :Kiss:  
Vidis,i kod mene postoji genetska sklonost trombofiliji tj. moj tata je imao trombozu-dijabeticar i sto to znaci??
Ne znam sto da radim? Izgleda da cu morat otici do Zg-a na razgovor sa nekim imunologom..
Najvise me brine to sto je dr.R. napisao da postoje i antitijela koja se rutinskim imunoloskim pretragama i ne pokazu..hm....Necu moci spavati dok ne rascistim tu dilemu..  :Sad:

----------


## lilium

Joanna   :Heart:  

Bebomanka, dok se Joanna ne javi s detaljima evo sto je ranije napisala:



> Meni je za PAI-1 utvrdjen delecijsko/insercijski polimorfizam (4G/5G). 
> U objašnjenju mog nalaza stoji da nalaz ukazuje na moguću sklonost trombofiliji (zgrušavanje krvi).
> Zbog toga i još jednog nalaza, koji takodjer ukazuje na mogući problem, sada u trudnoći pijem pola andola 100 i svako jutro primam injekcije niskomolekularnog heparina.

----------


## bebomanka

Hvala lilium!   :Heart:  
Ja sam svoj nalaz kopirala na topicu "Imunoloske pretrage" pa tamo cekam komentare..Nigdje ne pise da postoji sklonost trombofiliji iako vidim da su mi neke vrijednosti na gornjoj granici a neke cak malo ispod granice....
Kopiram nalaz i ovdje:
__________________________________________________  _________
Na kraju svega pise da nemam genetskog defekta za faktor V i II (Leiden Mutation und Prothrombin Polymorphismus G20210A) 

Nalaz: 
Krvna slika: 

Eritrociti-broj 4.0 T/L.(4.1-5.1) 
Hemoglobin: 11.3 g/dl (12.0-16.0) 
Hematokrit: 34.1 (36-4 
MCV: 84.4 fl (80-96) 
MCH: 28.0 pg (28.0-33.0) 
MCHC: 33.1 g/dl (33.0-36.0) 
Leukociti: 6.96 G/L. (3.50-9.80) 
Trombociti: 252 G/L (140-400) 
__________________________________________________  ___________ 

Koagulacija: 

PZ:114% (70-130) 
PTT:27 sekundi (26-40) 
Fibrinogen:447 mg/dl (150-450) 
AT-III: 89% (80-120) 
D-Dimer: 0.21 mg/ I FEU (<0.50) 
ProC-GLOBAL: 0.91 Ratio (>0.80) 
APC-Resistenz: 0,91 Ratio (>0.70) 
Protein C: 135% (70-140) 
Protein S: 86% (58-128) 
freies Protein S: 109% (58-130) 
Faktor VIII: 134.9% (50.0-149.0) 
Lupus Antikoagulans 1: 36.99 sekundi (34-44) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgG: <10 Units/ml (<10) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgM: <7 Units/ml (<7) 
Homocystein: 5.32 µmol/l (6.00-12.00) 

Dijagnoza:Leichte normocytäre normochrome Anämie 
Polyvalente Allergie

----------


## lilium

evo i ovdje na brzinu:
- za homocistein je lose kada je visok - kod tebe je mali, a bila si i na folnoj kad si vadila krv (a folna ga snizava)
- proteini C i S su problem ako ih je premalo
 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

*lilium* uh...nemas pojma koliko mi pomazes...evo,vec mi je mrvicu lakse!   :Kiss:  
Ja bi bez frke primala Fragmin do 34tjedna baremali me ginicka stalno upozorava da moze doci do osteoporoze i da mi je zdravlje ugrozeno...ali sto ako,ne daj Bozen krene nesto krivo sa bebacem,uzas! Ne smijem si to niti zamisliti!   :Sad:

----------


## bebomanka

sutra cu dobiti i najsvjezije nalaze trombocita...pa ako su oni ok, zasto uopce prekidati sa fragminom kad on navodno jos nije pokvario krvnu sliku.. :/

----------


## lilium

tako se i meni cini, no probaj otici do hematologa ti to sve jos iscita i da te kontrolira  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

> tako se i meni cini, no probaj otici do hematologa ti to sve jos iscita i da te kontrolira


Svakako!!   :Smile:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Joanna

bebomanka  :Love: 
to što imaš genetsku sklonost trombofiliji neznači da ćeš sigurno imati problem ali čemu riskirati. 
U mojoj užoj obitelji koliko ja znam nitko nema trombozu i moji nalazi su bili dvojbeni. Jedan doktor je smatrao da nije potrebna terapija a drugi se za nju ipak odlučio. 
Ja sam sretna što uzimam fragmin do kraja ,čak i ako to nije nužno potrebno, jer mi svaka injekcija pruža određenu sigurnost i mir. 
Prije dva tjedna sam bila u bolnici (zbog nekih drugih problema) i tamo su se doktori čudili zašto sam još uvijek na fragminu (kao nema potrebe nakon 15tj) a s druge strane moj dr.Duić ga je planirao pojačati na 5000i.j. zbog protočnosti krvi kroz posteljicu. Sve je to dvojbeno kao u ostalom i dex koji smo uzimale i puno toga je na pacijentu.

----------


## Joanna

Još nešto,
opis nalaza ti ovisi od laba do laba. Neki ispod rezultata napišu " nalaz ukazuje / ne ukazuje na moguću sklonost trombofiliji" a neki laboratoriji samo upišu vrijednosti bez komentara.

----------


## vikki

Bebomanka, tvoj nalaz pokazuje samo laganu anemiju, koliko vidim (snižen hematokrit, hemoglobin, dakle željezo), a što se osteoporoze tiče, trebalo bi uzimati nadomjestak kalcij&magnezij, jer njihovu razinu u tijelu terapija fragminom drastično smanjuje.
Inače, i u mojoj obitelji postoji sklonost krvožilnim bolestima, s očeve strane svi su umrli ili od infarkta ili od moždanog, i otac je na andolu već dugi niz godina (prevencija od moždanog) - no sve ono što se njemu manifestiralo tek od 50-ih godina, meni je počelo već od 30-e. Instant generacija, što ćeš.
 :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

> Ja bi bez frke primala Fragmin do 34 tjedna barem ali me ginicka stalno upozorava da moze doci do osteoporoze i da mi je zdravlje ugrozeno...


Evo...sad sam se i ja zabrinula.... već imam osteopeniju na kukovima...uz fragmin bi se moglo pogoršati i preći u osteoporozu .... nisam znala za tu nuspojavu fragmina   :Sad:

----------


## lilium

rikikiki,
koliko sam proucavala kazu da je to s gubitkom gustoce privremeno i da se popravi nakon prestanka uzimanja heparina (dr. Regan spominje gubitak gustoce od 3-4% sto je kaze skoro pa identicno ostalim trudnicama), no svakako da treba kontrolirati

----------


## lilium

Jos jedna stvar koju treba uzeti u obzir; postoji "unfractionated heparin" (UFH) i "low molecular weight heparin" (LMWH).  Koliko sam pronasla kazu da LMWH ima manje nuspojave - manja vjerojatnost trombocitopeniji i smanjenja gustoce kostiju od UFH.  
Fragmin je LMWH.


A evo i jedne svjezije studije:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18664969?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.  Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.P  ubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=5&log$=relatedarticles&  logdbfrom=pubmed

gdje zakljucuju:
"Recent results suggest that the use of long-term prophylactic low-molecular-weight heparin in pregnancy is not associated with a significant decrease in bone mineral density. Whether higher doses might be a risk factor for osteoporosis is still an unanswered question. It is also possible that subgroups are more susceptible. Overall, women should be reassured regarding the risk of osteoporosis associated with the use of prophylactic dose of low-molecular-weight heparin during their pregnancy."

----------


## bebomanka

Joj cure,genijalne ste!!!   :Love:  
Odmah cu se raspitati za taj LMWH.
Upravo mi se javila i nasa forumasica Lidali koja je bila u identicnoj slucaju kao i ja i rekla je da je i ona prekinula u 22.tjednu ali je nastavila sa Aspirinom 100 duze....
Sad se ona i njezin Tin igraju na moru!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Isabel

*Bebomanka* jesi li još na Fragminu ili si ga prekinula?

Meni je moj doc rekao da mi od 14-15 tjedna prelazimo na Fragmin 5000iu (sad sam na Fragminu 2500iu od punkcije nadalje), i da ću ga obavezno uzimati do kraja trudnoće. 
Svi su mi nalazi u granici normale, nešto je blizu gornje granice, ali obzirom da sam izgubila bebicu  :Sad:  pred sam kraj trudnoće u 32.tjednu i razlog je nepoznat, a u toj trudnoći prekinula Fragmin u 26.tjednu, sad smo rekli da ćemo ga do kraja.

Antitijela LAC, ACL i homocistein sam ponovila krajem ovog mjeseca, samo još čekam nalaze (s Rebra, skoro mjesec dana   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Mislite da je to prejaka doza? Jel itko bio na 5000iu Fragmina? 
Kaže mi doc da bi bilo idealno 2x2500iu dnevno ali to je puno pikanja, pa mpže i 5000 odjednom   :/ . Valjda on zna...

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## laky

da neduljim,moji roditelji i majka MM imaju ogromne probleme s trombozom i općenito sa zgrušavanjem krvi.
zbog svega i ja imam strah (nista novo za mene) da nemam problema iste vrste i kako sve moze djelovati na bebu.
koji test za početak da uradim da vidim ima li opasnosti i kakvo je stanje kod mene. :?  :?

----------


## lilium

laky,
neke stvari se vide iz koagulograma pa koliko vidim najcesce se s tim krece: aptv, protrombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen, d-dimeri,  trombociti
kod sumnje na nasljedne trombofilije cesce se rade: antitrombin III, proteini C i S (to su statisticki gledano najcesci uzroci), no ima tu jos i dodatnih pretraga, popricaj s doktorom - ukazi na to da tvoji roditelji imaju probleme - i bilo bi dobro ako znas koji parametri kod njih nisu OK, bolje to preventivno provjeriti.

Isabel,
nije to prejaka doza, jedino koliko vidim savjetuje se da se kroz trudnocu cesce prate koagulacijski parametri i pazi na redovan unos kalcija, magnezija... Mislim da je mackulina na dozi od vise od 5000 fraxiparina isto pika jednom dnevno 

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## laky

imam kopirane tatine nalaze pa ujutro idem do dr da vidim to ma kako on reagirao na isto   :Razz:

----------


## sanja74

Ja sam trenutno na 2500 heparina, i zanima me kako znati da li je to dovoljno.

----------


## mačkulina

> Ja sam trenutno na 2500 heparina, i zanima me kako znati da li je to dovoljno.


iz dvije pretrage prva je anti XA a druga je mjerenjem protoka u krvi ali protoka između tvoje meternice i posteljice..

Meni ih tako mjeri ..pitaj svog ginekologa kako će on tebi to utvrditi

----------


## mačkulina

> *Bebomanka* jesi li još na Fragminu ili si ga prekinula?
> 
> Meni je moj doc rekao da mi od 14-15 tjedna prelazimo na Fragmin 5000iu (sad sam na Fragminu 2500iu od punkcije nadalje), i da ću ga obavezno uzimati do kraja trudnoće. 
> Svi su mi nalazi u granici normale, nešto je blizu gornje granice, ali obzirom da sam izgubila bebicu  pred sam kraj trudnoće u 32.tjednu i razlog je nepoznat, a u toj trudnoći prekinula Fragmin u 26.tjednu, sad smo rekli da ćemo ga do kraja.
> 
> Antitijela LAC, ACL i homocistein sam ponovila krajem ovog mjeseca, samo još čekam nalaze (s Rebra, skoro mjesec dana   ).
> 
> Mislite da je to prejaka doza? Jel itko bio na 5000iu Fragmina? 
> Kaže mi doc da bi bilo idealno 2x2500iu dnevno ali to je puno pikanja, pa mpže i 5000 odjednom   :/ . Valjda on zna...
> ...

----------


## mačkulina

> *Bebomanka* jesi li još na Fragminu ili si ga prekinula?
> 
> Meni je moj doc rekao da mi od 14-15 tjedna prelazimo na Fragmin 5000iu (sad sam na Fragminu 2500iu od punkcije nadalje), i da ću ga obavezno uzimati do kraja trudnoće. 
> Svi su mi nalazi u granici normale, nešto je blizu gornje granice, ali obzirom da sam izgubila bebicu  pred sam kraj trudnoće u 32.tjednu i razlog je nepoznat, a u toj trudnoći prekinula Fragmin u 26.tjednu, sad smo rekli da ćemo ga do kraja.
> 
> Antitijela LAC, ACL i homocistein sam ponovila krajem ovog mjeseca, samo još čekam nalaze (s Rebra, skoro mjesec dana   ).
> 
> Mislite da je to prejaka doza? Jel itko bio na 5000iu Fragmina? 
> Kaže mi doc da bi bilo idealno 2x2500iu dnevno ali to je puno pikanja, pa mpže i 5000 odjednom   :/ . Valjda on zna...
> ...

----------


## mačkulina

pala mi je stranica..

htjedoh napisati da je tvoja doza malena - preventivna.
Ja sam na 5700 fraksiparina i on je jači od fragmina...

postoje doze i do 120000 IU koje uzimanju žene sa dubokom venskom trumbozom

LAC, ACL nisi trebala ni raditi jer će ti biti dobra (kako je meni đelmiš rekao) čim si pod heperinom koagulacija dođe u normalu.
Da li je doza dovoljna postoji druga pretraga a treba mjeriti protoke

----------


## mačkulina

a želi dva puta na dan jer heparin ima najjače djelovanje 4 -5 sati nakon samodavanja.. i onda ako ti da dvije doze dvnevno imati ćeš svaka 4-5 sati relativno nisko djelovanje  i te dvije doze imaju produljeno djelovanje nego jedna dnevno u većoj dozi....


ali pusti da doktor to odluči..

Nije ti velika doza... izgleda da će meni moju povećavati...

----------


## Isabel

Ok, sad mi je jasnije. I nisam znala da može ići ček do 12000iu. Baš mi je i doc rekao da je to preventivna doza, i zato malo pojačavamo. 
Da, točno da je koagulacija u redu čim sam na terapiji. Nebi bilo ok da nije  :/ .. Protoke još nismo mjerili, mislim da to planira sljedeći pregled. Žila pupkovine i sve ono...Ak ti se da, napiši što još  :Smile: 

Kako si ti daješ? Jel više puta dnevno ili jednom? 
Nije to neka frka, preživit ću sve i što god doktor odluči, Mogu se i 2put na dan. Sve za zvjezdicu  :D !

----------


## mačkulina

> Ok, sad mi je jasnije. I nisam znala da može ići ček do 12000iu. Baš mi je i doc rekao da je to preventivna doza, i zato malo pojačavamo. 
> Da, točno da je koagulacija u redu čim sam na terapiji. Nebi bilo ok da nije  :/ .. Protoke još nismo mjerili, mislim da to planira sljedeći pregled. Žila pupkovine i sve ono...Ak ti se da, napiši što još 
> 
> Kako si ti daješ? Jel više puta dnevno ili jednom? 
> Nije to neka frka, preživit ću sve i što god doktor odluči, Mogu se i 2put na dan. Sve za zvjezdicu  :D !


ma ima i po 12000 IU - do 15 000 IU na dan ali kažem to su velike terapijske doze.
Ja ne znam kakav ti je doktor i kako on gleda na protoke.

ja znam da npr. Podobnik baš brije na protoke(nevezano za mene, on ima teoriju da se na protocima sve vidi te njemu su protoci vrsta markera uz nuhalni i sve ostalo) i on mi ih stalno gleda (ne samo kroz pupkovinu, već i šumove srca, protoke kroz mozak bebe, protoke mojih krvnih žila između mene i paternice - jer to je moj feler beba je u redu, ja sam felerična i te protoke treba gledati, a i protoke između maternice i posteljice a i protoke između posteljice i bebe (ovu zadnju vrst protoka svi ginekolozi i gledaju).
ja ti ne znam napisati kako se oni sve zovu ali dobijem a4 isprintan sa oko 30 vrsta protoka izmjerenih u tom pregledu (od mozga do srca i krvnih žila bebice)

ali imaš ok doktora, vjerojatno će i tebi to tako gledati...

----------


## mačkulina

nadovezujem se na nejasno napisano - bitni su protoci između maternice i posteljice, te mene i maternice (krvne žile općenito u tom dijelu)

----------


## Isabel

Da, da, kužim... Hvala, sve će mi to polgedati, iako mislim da su mi to radili po dafaultu i u prvoj trudnoći!

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> laky,
> neke stvari se vide iz koagulograma pa koliko vidim najcesce se s tim krece: aptv, protrombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen, d-dimeri,  trombociti
> kod sumnje na nasljedne trombofilije cesce se rade: antitrombin III, proteini C i S (to su statisticki gledano najcesci uzroci), no ima tu jos i dodatnih pretraga, popricaj s doktorom - ukazi na to da tvoji roditelji imaju probleme - i bilo bi dobro ako znas koji parametri kod njih nisu OK, bolje to preventivno provjeriti.


danas uzela uputnicu za veliki koagulogram pa da vidim stanje.sreća privatni lab ima ugovor s ZZO i nema plaćanja nikakvih nalaza.

----------


## mačkulina

ma ništa ti se njime ne mora vidjeti..

meni je bio savršen u prvoj trudnoći.... ali kada se je zagreblo nije bilo ok.

PV, APTV..ti ionako ništa ne znači, D dimeri pokazuju nešto  ali ne i što

----------


## bebomanka

*Isabel* ja sam prestala sa Fragminom ali tek sa punih 35 tjedana..ulaskom u 36-ti,znaci nedavno..Dva dana nakon prestanka sam bila na kontroli i ginicka mi je provjeravala protoke krvi i sve je bilo ok.
U ponedjeljak idem opet na kontrolu ali vec u bolnicu pa cu im tamo skrenuti paznju da detaljnije provjere protoke..jedva cekam!
Bila sam jako nervozna i prestrasena prvih par dana bez Fragmina..i meno je on ulijevao sigurnost. Bebaca redovno osjecam i nadam se da mu nista ne fali.
Za ca.2 i pol tjedna bi trebala zavrsiti na carskom rezu..rekli su mi da bi ga uradili u 38. tjednu pa se nadam da ce do tada sve proci bez kompikacija a bilo je vazno nesto prije prestati sa Fragminom jer je opasno dobiti epiduralnu ako nije prosao odredjeni period nakon uzimanja bilo koje vrste terapije za razrijedjivanje krvi..

SRETNO svima skupa!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Sorry..prestala sam sa puna 34 tjedna, ulaskom u 35-ti!

----------


## Snjeska

Isabel i ja sam bila na 5000ui Fragmina cijelu trudnoću.

Mačkulina, možeš li mi ukratko reći što su točno D-Dimeri, to rade itd???

Meni su u trudnoći bili blago povišeni unatoč Fragminu, rekoše da je to  stanje u trudnoći :/

----------


## laky

> ma ništa ti se njime ne mora vidjeti..
> 
> meni je bio savršen u prvoj trudnoći.... ali kada se je zagreblo nije bilo ok.
> 
> PV, APTV..ti ionako ništa ne znači, D dimeri pokazuju nešto  ali ne i što



meni znači puno.odnekud se počinje

----------


## sanja74

Meni je doc rekao da ću uzimati fragmin do kraja trudnoće + 6tj poslije poroda.

----------


## lilium

Laky, upravo tako, od negdje treba poceti, svaka od tih pretraga na nesto moze ukazati, a po potrebi se kopa i dalje, takodjer je bitno stalno doktorima ponavljati ako ti ili tvoji roditelji imate odredjene simptome (tipa proširene vene i oticanje nogu, upale vena, glavobolje, pa nalazi tvojih roditelja vezani za trombozu...) jer se i preko toga moze brze doci do zakljucka gdje treba dublje kopati. 

Inace laicki receno koagulacija se sastoji od gomile faktora, kofaktora, inhibitora, aktivatora, proteina, enzima... od kojih neki djeluju na stvaranja ugrusaka (koagulacija) a drugi na razgradnju ugrusaka (fibrinolizu) i ima ih tu na desetke u medjudjelovanju. Sto vise to proucavam to me vise fascinira; u svakome od nas su stalni procesi  muckanja svih tih faktora koji kontinuirano odgovaraju na podrazaje iz vana i u nama samima (reagira se na kontuzije-rane, raznorazna upalnih stanja, infekcije, pa i trudnocu, u nekoj mjeri tu stetno utice i pusenje, pa i hrana i raznorazni pripravci i lijekovi koje uzimamo...). Ti svi interni procesi nas nastoje prilagoditi svemu sto se mijenja i kroz dodavanje, oduzimanje, aktivaciju, inhibiciju raznoraznih faktora, kofaktora... nastoje postici ravnotezu koja nam je potrebna da s jedne strane ne dodje do iskrvarenja a s druge strane da se ne pretjera sa zgrusavanjem.
Sto se tice dostupnih pretraga; pretrage tipa APTV i PV mjere odredjena vremena zgrusavanja - kada je poremecaj s odredjenim faktorima koji ucestvuju u tim koagulacijskim procesima to se na tim vremenima moze vidjeti. S druge strane se provjerava i stanje razgradnje ugrusaka-fibrinoliza, pa se onda jos gledaju raznorazne genetske sklonosti (polimorfizmi pojedinih gena) koje mogu ukazati na genetske defekte, a po potrebi se gledaju i trenutne vrijednosti pojedinih faktora. Svakako da je najkvalitetnije ako saznamo genetske sklonosti (koje danasnja medicina zna prepoznati) jer trenutne vrijednosti pojedinih faktora mogu varirati (s obzirom na raznorazne interne-eksterne ucinke). Prednost je sto rezultati genetskih pretraga vrijede za citav zivot, no mana je sto se na rezultate nekada treba duze cekati, i duze od 1 mj ( zbog manjka reagensa i sl. se isto zna duze cekati na npr. protein C,S; a koagulogrami, tromboelastogrami...su prakticki gotovi za par sati) takodjer kako su te genetske pretrage i dosta skupe onda se, na zalost, zna desiti da ih u ovim nasim uvjetima teze preporucuju/prepisuju ako nema cvrscih dokaza za prisutne probleme.
Mackulina, kako kod tebe nije OK faktor vezan uz fibrinolizu  - ulovljena mutacija vezana uz plasminogen aktivator inhibitor-1; tako kod tebe APTV, PV ne pokazuju nista sumnjivo (osim sto su ta vremena i dalje bitna za kontrolu antikoagulacijske terapije), no to ne znaci da kod lova na neki drugi koagulacijski problem te pretrage nisu korisne.


Inace ovako o D-dimerima kazu u katalogu pretraga s Rebra:

"Klinička informacija:
D-dimeri su završni razgradni produkti umreženog fibrina. Zbog visoke negativne prediktivne vrijednosti pretraga se koristi ponajprije za isključivanje duboke venske tromboze i plućne embolije. Povišene vrijednosti nađu se u svim stanjima pojačane aktivacije zgrušavanja i fibrinolize (DIK).
Napomena: Fiziološki povišene vrijednosti su prisutne u trudnoći."

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*lilium* svaka čast! Ja pola toga ni ne razumijem   :Embarassed:  ! Meni su koagulacijske pretrage pokazale da je sve u normali, na gornjoj granici, no preventivno i radi neobjašnjenog gubitka sin  :Crying or Very sad:  u 32 tjednu, i hipersitmulacija koju uvijek imam preventivno od punkcije uzimam Fragmin 2500iu, a nakon 14 tjedna prelazimo na 5000iu.

Da li je lijek svemu tome što si opisala u trudnoći heparin? 
Može li se iznijeti sretno trudnoća do kraja unatoč povišenim vrijednostim ai poremećajuma u kolagulaciji? Jel tu heparin ima najveću ulogu?[/b]

----------


## lilium

Isabel,
koliko se pise po literaturi i koliko doktori i kod nas i vani pricaju s niskomolekularnim heparinima se danas u trudnocama s problematicnom (jacom) koagulacijom postizu odlicni rezultati. 
Koliko vidim to je danas najuspjesnija terapija! 
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> Laky, upravo tako, od negdje treba poceti, svaka od tih pretraga na nesto moze ukazati, a po potrebi se kopa i dalje, takodjer je bitno stalno doktorima ponavljati ako ti ili tvoji roditelji imate odredjene simptome (tipa proširene vene i oticanje nogu, upale vena, glavobolje, pa nalazi tvojih roditelja vezani za trombozu...) jer se i preko toga moze brze doci do zakljucka gdje treba dublje kopati. 
> 
> Inace laicki receno koagulacija se sastoji od gomile faktora, kofaktora, inhibitora, aktivatora, proteina, enzima... od kojih neki djeluju na stvaranja ugrusaka (koagulacija) a drugi na razgradnju ugrusaka (fibrinolizu) i ima ih tu na desetke u medjudjelovanju. Sto vise to proucavam to me vise fascinira; u svakome od nas su stalni procesi  muckanja svih tih faktora koji kontinuirano odgovaraju na podrazaje iz vana i u nama samima (reagira se na kontuzije-rane, raznorazna upalnih stanja, infekcije, pa i trudnocu, u nekoj mjeri tu stetno utice i pusenje, pa i hrana i raznorazni pripravci i lijekovi koje uzimamo...). Ti svi interni procesi nas nastoje prilagoditi svemu sto se mijenja i kroz dodavanje, oduzimanje, aktivaciju, inhibiciju raznoraznih faktora, kofaktora... nastoje postici ravnotezu koja nam je potrebna da s jedne strane ne dodje do iskrvarenja a s druge strane da se ne pretjera sa zgrusavanjem.
> Sto se tice dostupnih pretraga; pretrage tipa APTV i PV mjere odredjena vremena zgrusavanja - kada je poremecaj s odredjenim faktorima koji ucestvuju u tim koagulacijskim procesima to se na tim vremenima moze vidjeti. S druge strane se provjerava i stanje razgradnje ugrusaka-fibrinoliza, pa se onda jos gledaju raznorazne genetske sklonosti (polimorfizmi pojedinih gena) koje mogu ukazati na genetske defekte, a po potrebi se gledaju i trenutne vrijednosti pojedinih faktora. Svakako da je najkvalitetnije ako saznamo genetske sklonosti (koje danasnja medicina zna prepoznati) jer trenutne vrijednosti pojedinih faktora mogu varirati (s obzirom na raznorazne interne-eksterne ucinke). Prednost je sto rezultati genetskih pretraga vrijede za citav zivot, no mana je sto se na rezultate nekada treba duze cekati, i duze od 1 mj ( zbog manjka reagensa i sl. se isto zna duze cekati na npr. protein C,S; a koagulogrami, tromboelastogrami...su prakticki gotovi za par sati) takodjer kako su te genetske pretrage i dosta skupe onda se, na zalost, zna desiti da ih u ovim nasim uvjetima teze preporucuju/prepisuju ako nema cvrscih dokaza za prisutne probleme.
> Mackulina, kako kod tebe nije OK faktor vezan uz fibrinolizu  - ulovljena mutacija vezana uz plasminogen aktivator inhibitor-1; tako kod tebe APTV, PV ne pokazuju nista sumnjivo (osim sto su ta vremena i dalje bitna za kontrolu antikoagulacijske terapije), no to ne znaci da kod lova na neki drugi koagulacijski problem te pretrage nisu korisne.
> 
> 
> Inace ovako o D-dimerima kazu u katalogu pretraga s Rebra:
> 
> ...


po meni su PV i APTV gubljenje vremena. Treba odmah vaditi proteinC,S,antitrombinIII, te genetsku mutaciju PAI, Faktor II, Faktor V.laiden 

Protein C i protein S i antitrombin su 100 puta bolji pokazatelji od PV i APTV.

Ja sam imala sve ok i eto...sve savršeno. Čak i forumašica (znaš o kojoj pričam koja je izgubila bebicu) imala je PV super APTV super a heterozigot je Faktor V leiden i nju ne muči fibrinoliza kao mene...

----------


## laky

dr Radončić mi je odgovorio na pitanje i poslusat ću njega pa sta bude.nisam do sad imala tegoba a provjerit ću stanje.kod mojih staraca je problem PV i APTV(po nalazima) pa otud počinjem

----------


## ina33

> dr Radončić mi je odgovorio na pitanje i poslusat ću njega pa sta bude.nisam do sad imala tegoba a provjerit ću stanje.kod mojih staraca je problem PV i APTV(po nalazima) pa otud počinjem


super, laky, najbolje je tako i ne prepuštati ništa slučaju, po mom mišljenju.

----------


## mačkulina

> dr Radončić mi je odgovorio na pitanje i poslusat ću njega pa sta bude.nisam do sad imala tegoba a provjerit ću stanje.kod mojih staraca je problem PV i APTV(po nalazima) pa otud počinjem


a što ti je napisao?? koje pretrage da napraviš?

----------


## laky

prvo veliki koagulogram, FDP, F-VIII

pa s nalazima da se javim i ako treba - 
protein C, S, AT III
Faktor V Leiden mutaciju, F-II, PAI/razinu i polimorfizam

ali ja kod mog dr moram prvo odraditi koagulam da bi dobila uputnicu za dalje ...

moram viditi mail da provjerim da nisam nesto fulala ali mislim da je to to

----------


## mačkulina

ako je ovo tvoj post...http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

onda vidiš što ti je odgovorio...

I ja ne vidim nigdje da piše prvoveliki  koagulogram  :?  :?  :? 


p.s. iz iskustva ti kažem.... zahebi prvo drugo treće..vadi sve odjedamput.. (nemaš vremena trudna si)

Protein C, S se čeka tri tjedna do mjesec dana, mutacije mjesec dana.... tada ćeš biti 4 tjedna više trudna..

ne zezaj se, jednom uputnicom sve obuhvati 

i sretno   :Love:

----------


## laky

na privatni mail mi odgovara nisam vidjela odgovor na zdravljeizivot pogledat ću .a nemogu se u 3 dana svađati se s docom jer kod nas bas i nije lako izvaditi nalaze(nisam u RH).ovu sam već uzela za lab u gradu a za dalje mi treba i komisijsko odobrenje ako nema u lokalnoj bolnici st se malo čeka.
odradit ću to sto mogu ima nekih skraćenica na uputnici pa ću ostale pokusati uraditi privatno negdje u RH.nezelim previse paničariti ,dosta sam do sada ,istina nisam nikad imala problema ali ko zna koliko je genetika u svemu.mama nije imala spontanih ali je kasnije imala problema s embotrombolijom a tata u 60oj i zbog toga sam htjela provjeriti.
kod starog protromb.vrijeme je uvijek loše pa mislim da je to i kod mene glavni pokazatelj a ostalo ću viditi

----------


## lilium

laky,
samo sada redom i mirno. Dobro je sto si u kontaktu s dr. Radoncicem!

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## lilium

laky, 
dodati cu jos par stvari:
- doktori se, ako smatraju da to za tvoj slucaj moze koristiti, mogu odluciti za preventivnu terapiju heparinom odmah kada vide nalaz koagulograma  iako se nista sumnjivo ni ne pronadje i bez da provjeravas i cekas sve moguce druge parametre - pa dio nas vec je (npr. bebomanka) ili tek treba biti (npr. ja) na toj terapiji iako nam nista sumnjivo u koagulaciji nije ni ulovljeno; koliko se sjecam kod bebomanke isto netko u famili ima trombo-probleme, a kod mene je u igri serija ranih spontanih,
-obavezno poslusaj savjet da napravis pauzu s aspirinom jer on modificira rezultate, 
- ako se dobro sjecam, nisi li ti imala probleme s povisenim tlakom – ako je tako  to isto obavezno govori lijecnicima, moze biti povezano
- takodjer, dobro je i da do daljnjega budes na jednoj umjerenoj dozi folne (jos bolje ako ima i B12 i B6 – o tome imamo vise na posebnim temama na pdf-u prije zaceca) jer i to moze dobro uticati na neke trombo sklonosti (homocistein), i ti problemi mogu biti nasljedni a jednostavno se drze pod kontrolom redovnim unosom vitamina

Jos jednom, sretno   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Curice molim pomoć.
Maloprije sam napipala na trbuhu u predjelu gdje si dajem inekcije tvrda zadebljanja tj. kvrge. Prvo sam se prepala da mi je to iskočila žila a onda sam skužila da to imam i sa lijeve i desne strane u predjelu gdje se pikam.
Ne znam je li to normalno?
U koji dio noge si dajete inekcije, razmišljam da pređem na noge.
Hvala.

----------


## bebomanka

*uporna* da,bolje ti je da prijedjes na noge...Pikaj se u gornji dio butina..znaci, kad sjednes,ravno ispod  gdje imas najmeksi dio butina,zapiknes pod 90°
SRETNO!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> laky, 
> dodati cu jos par stvari:
> - doktori se, ako smatraju da to za tvoj slucaj moze koristiti, mogu odluciti za preventivnu terapiju heparinom odmah kada vide nalaz koagulograma  iako se nista sumnjivo ni ne pronadje i bez da provjeravas i cekas sve moguce druge parametre - pa dio nas vec je (npr. bebomanka) ili tek treba biti (npr. ja) na toj terapiji iako nam nista sumnjivo u koagulaciji nije ni ulovljeno; koliko se sjecam kod bebomanke isto netko u famili ima trombo-probleme, a kod mene je u igri serija ranih spontanih,
> -obavezno poslusaj savjet da napravis pauzu s aspirinom jer on modificira rezultate, 
> - ako se dobro sjecam, nisi li ti imala probleme s povisenim tlakom – ako je tako  to isto obavezno govori lijecnicima, moze biti povezano
> - takodjer, dobro je i da do daljnjega budes na jednoj umjerenoj dozi folne (jos bolje ako ima i B12 i B6 – o tome imamo vise na posebnim temama na pdf-u prije zaceca) jer i to moze dobro uticati na neke trombo sklonosti (homocistein), i ti problemi mogu biti nasljedni a jednostavno se drze pod kontrolom redovnim unosom vitamina
> 
> Jos jednom, sretno


hvala ,uzimam centrum maternu i vidim da ima vitamin B12 i B6.da imam problem s visokim tlakom tj imala sam ga dok su bile 2 bebice a sad je uglavnom max 130/85
a vezano za andol ,nadam  se da u toj pauzi od 7 dana neće biti nekih posljedica

----------


## mačkulina

> Curice molim pomoć.
> Maloprije sam napipala na trbuhu u predjelu gdje si dajem inekcije tvrda zadebljanja tj. kvrge. Prvo sam se prepala da mi je to iskočila žila a onda sam skužila da to imam i sa lijeve i desne strane u predjelu gdje se pikam.
> Ne znam je li to normalno?
> U koji dio noge si dajete inekcije, razmišljam da pređem na noge.
> Hvala.


naravno da je normalno...meni su noge pune kvrgi i baš zbog toga kako sam pisala na samodavanju injekcija i podljeva se ne bodem u trbuh

ma neznam, ja imam strah da bodem oko mjesta gdje mi je beba..ja ne mogu....  :Sad:  

zato bodem noge od prvog dana

----------


## ZO

ja sam radila hrpu pretraga vezano za ovakve probleme i svi su uredni....e sad jedino ne znam da li je nešto ostalo neprovjereno...više ni ne znam što sam radila, morala bi sve ići iskopati po papirima....ali s obzirom na hrpu spontanih mislim da mi heparin ne može štetiti..
no evo uspjela naći...
aCL-IgG 6 , to je negativo po vrijednostima
aCL-IgM 5 , isto negativno po vrijednostima
protrombinsko vrijeme 1.06 ( 0.70-1.30 )
APTV 22,3 ( 24-33 )
fibrinogen 4.0 ( 1.8-4.1 )
lupus antikoagulant negativan
antitrombin 88.8 ( 75-125 )
protein C 96.0 ( 70-140 )
protein S - koagulacijski 71.5 ( 48-120 )
PAI 2.2. ( 0.3-3.5 )
MTHFR ( MTHFR 677 C/T ) - rezultat 677 CC - nema točkaste mutacije FV R506Q
mislim da je to to...
molim Vas ako netko zna što bi još trebalo ili nešto...moji spontani se nizaju jedan za drugim....  :Sad: 
lilium enciklopedijo   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

neki dan meni Đelmiš lijepo rekao da se problemi u koagulaciji u 
koagulogramu uopće ne moraju vidjeti... i najčešće se ni ne vide

Zato se rade ciljana vađenja krvi na ciljane pretrage.

Trombofiliju je jako teško uloviti (jer one koje ne znaju da ju imaju saznaju kada napravi dar -  mar u trudnoći a poslije toga se krv brzo vrati u normalu) one koje znaju da ju imaju su na terapiji pa pretrage koje se inače rade se kod njih ne rade (jer je heparin sve to doveo u normalu)

Zato je to teško uloviti.

Laky.... mislim da ti 7 dana pauza od andola ne bi trebala napraviti probleme. a najbolje konzultiraj se sa ginekologom.

----------


## mačkulina

> ja sam radila hrpu pretraga vezano za ovakve probleme i svi su uredni....e sad jedino ne znam da li je nešto ostalo neprovjereno...više ni ne znam što sam radila, morala bi sve ići iskopati po papirima....ali s obzirom na hrpu spontanih mislim da mi heparin ne može štetiti..
> no evo uspjela naći...
> aCL-IgG 6 , to je negativo po vrijednostima
> aCL-IgM 5 , isto negativno po vrijednostima
> protrombinsko vrijeme 1.06 ( 0.70-1.30 )
> APTV 22,3 ( 24-33 )
> fibrinogen 4.0 ( 1.8-4.1 )
> lupus antikoagulant negativan
> antitrombin 88.8 ( 75-125 )
> ...


pa nisi radila

PAI poliformizam 4G/4G
ACE mutaciju
Faktor V. leiden
Faktor II

uglavnom nisi radila genetiku na trombofilije

----------


## uporna

Fala curice, prelazim na nožice.
Mačkulina bebica je dolje niže ovo je šlaufić oko "struka".
 :Love:

----------


## ZO

poliformizam sam vidjela da nema....
ACE mutacija  :? , faktor II isto  :? 
a faktor V leiden sam imala napisano da napravim, kaj se ne odnosi ovaj dio *nema točkaste mutacije FV R506Q*  na to....totalni sam  :? , a dr napisao da su nalazi na trombofiliju uredni  :? , a fale stvari koje valjda mogu pokazati nešto?

----------


## mačkulina

je oprosti..nisam vidjela..da faktor V.leiden =FV  jest mutacija 506Q

Miea culpa sorry

ACE mutacija..to će ti znati objasniti Lilium  a Faktor II i ACE nije isto

Fali ti PAI 4G/4G

----------


## mačkulina

> Fala curice, prelazim na nožice.
> Mačkulina bebica je dolje niže ovo je šlaufić oko "struka".


ma znam..ali uvijek mislim što ako se ubodem a napravi mi kvrgu..možda nešto zeznem, a blizu je bebi..

nemogu ja to... jok..

meni je draže bosti se u noge

----------


## ZO

hvala mačkulina na pomoći   :Love:  
moram se do ponedjeljka pripremit za davit doktora, samo ne znam kak ću reć da sam vidjela da mi fale još ove pretrage   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mačkulina

ajme meni..ja sam ratovala sa cijelim zdravstvom dok mi ih nije dala.
Odgovor je bio pa vi ste samo jednu trudnoću izgubili :Sad: 
tako oni na to gledaju....

A čuj, pokušaj ga namoliti, fali ti genetila.Možda će lilium sugerirati nešto još ali genetika je tu najbitnija jer ona je nepromjenjiva (sve trenutne vrijednosti se mijenjaju) a kako je meni hemetolog rekao krv se u čovjeku mijenja svaka tri tjedna.. moš ti to misliti..ona se svaka tri tjedna kompletno obnavlja.. i zato je genetika najbitnija

----------


## laky

sad čitam da heparin nema loših nuspojava ,iskreno najradije bi kao sto lilium kaze da ga uzimam preventivno ako već nemoze štetiti.samo ko će mi to dozvoliti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mačkulina

e pa draga moja netko ti ga treba propisati...
tako to kod nas ide  :Smile: 

Ja znam kako to ide u bolnici (ne znam PVT). U bolnici temeljem Otpusnog pisama i temeljem dijagnoze ga naručuješ i dolaziš po injekcije od 30 komada koje si za mjesec dana ture doma bodeš svaki dan.
Ja kune nisma platila za to.

E sad, kada sam bila na brisevima u viliju dr. Latin mi rekla da oni kada propisuju recepte propisuju to i djevojke u nekim apotekama same si ga kupuju... i plaćaju.

Ja ne znam kako se njima određuje terapija ali mene su vagali, index tjelesne mase mi računaao te sukladno svim nalazima koje su mi dva dana prije povadili odredio terapiju koju će mi najvjerojatnije sada povećavati.

Kako to u PVT ide nadam se da će neka koja vodi trudnoću U viliju napisati svoja iskustva sa određivanjem terapije.

Dr. Đelmiš je rekao (ovo što je tebi lilium napisala) da hiskomolekularni heparin ne prolazi posteljicu i nije štetan.. dapače on ima terapijske učinke i zaista je dobar.

Draga ti si pretpostavljam iz BiH. Ako imaš hrvatsko državljanstvo mogla bi doći kao državljanin tu kod nas, samnom su ležale Bosanke ali koje su imale hrvatsko državljanstvo. Možeš i kao stranac ali plaćaš.
Da li imaš nekog dobrog ginekologa koji se ujedno bavi ovom problematikom? Iz kojeg si grada?

----------


## laky

a iskreno moj ginekolog privatni je super ali neznam koliko je u toj problematici .već ću viditi slijedeći tjedan nesto .sto se kupovine lijeka tiče nije mi bas bed brat mi radi u belupu pa bi preko njega to sredila ali prije moram dobiti zeleno svjetlo koliko smijem i dali mi treba

----------


## mačkulina

da to je ono prethodno pitanje? da li ti treba?
Čuj reci doktoru svoju bojazan, reci mu, zamoli ga da ti da pretrage, reci mu da si upoznala žene sa takvim problemima.
Govori, govori i samo govori.

Zašto ti to goovorim? jer mene u prvoj trudnoći nitko nikada ništa nije pitao.. izgubila bebu. U petrovoj mi je jedan doktor kada sam sva rasplakana sjedila kod njega pitao za obiteljsku anamnezu i tada je počelo majka i otac marivarisnki korisnici..tada mi je podigao bradu i rekao govorite, govorite i stalno to ponavljajte gdje god da idete kod bilo kojeg doktora u trudnoći.

Masa njih ništa ne pita, jer je trudnoća nešto normalno i prirodno (što i jest) ali nije svaka trudnoća ista nije svaka trudnica ista...

Laky, nemaš što izgubiti, odi zamoli, pa rasplači se, reci da si strašno uzrujana obzirom na anamnezu.

Napraviti ćeš pretrage koje ti da, biti ćeš i mi skup s tobom puno pametniji i to je to.

U kojem si tjednu draga?

----------


## lilium

Laky, sto se andola tice postupi kao sto ti je dr. radocic preporucio

Uporna, evo sto kazu o strategiji&taktici gdje se i kada bosti na:
http://www.fragmin.com/patients/using_fragmin.php




> neki dan meni Đelmiš lijepo rekao da se problemi u koagulaciji u koagulogramu uopće ne moraju vidjeti... i najčešće se ni ne vide Zato se rade ciljana vađenja krvi na ciljane pretrage..


Slazem se, ne mora se vidjeti, no nekog redoslijeda u ispitivanjima mora biti (a koliko sam preko vas vidjela i Djelmis za odrediti terapiju heparinom krece upravo od koagulograma) . Pa kazu da se cak i kod nekih ljudi s dokazanim venskim trombozama u svim tim danasnjim pretragama nista ne mora pronaci, puno je parametara, medjuovisnosti ... a danasnja medicina jos tu dosta toga treba istraziti. Danas se za mnoga takva stanja prepisuju warfarin (van trudnoce jer je za trudnocu teratogen), pa heparin, aspirin jer je praksa pokazala da pomazu, sva sreca!!!

Zo, javim se cim malo proucim

Velika pusa svima!

----------


## ZO

hvala, tvoji savjeti će biti više nego korisni   :Love:   :Heart:  
još da uspijem dr obradit u ponedjeljak....bit će mi veselo ak ovo čita   :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Pridružujem se heparinkama   :Heart:   (uspjela se logirati konačno   :Rolling Eyes:  ) Ja sam na pola andola i fragminu 2500, od koagulacije povišeni samo D-dimeri, a čekaju se nalazi imunologije i trombofilije (mada se bojim da mi dotad neće trebati).
Terapija preporučena na osnovi dijagnoze antifosfolipidni sindrom  (povišen aCl-IgM + dva missed ab.-a), a može bit da će je pojačati pokaže li se i kakva sklonost trombofiliji.
Cure, jedva sam čekala da vas   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Zo   :Love:  ovi ponavljajuci pobacaji znaju biti iscrpljujuci, iza svih moze biti neki isti sistematski uzrok, no svaki puta moze biti i nesto drugo, uvijek se moze zalomiti slucajna genetska greska... vrlo je to nezahvalno podrucje za izvlacenje generalnih zakljucaka, stalno se vrtimo po statistikama i vjerojatnostima. Heparin tu moze pomoci, ima visestruka djelovanja i na koagulaciju i utice na sam proces implantacije (pa izgleda i na neke imunoloske aspekte), mislim da je dobro i o njemu razmisliti za slijedeci put, no to treba prodiskutirati s doktorom. Samo uporno i strpljivo dalje!

Da, sto se koagulacijetice nemas bas sve, no uvijek ce nesto faliti, svako malo u "modu" dodje jos ponesto a i doktori idu nekim redoslijedom i dio pretraga daju s obzirom na simptome i specificnu obiteljsku situaciju, osim FaktoraII protrombin mutacije sve drugo sto ti fali je vezano za stranu fibrinolize koja ti do sada nije detaljnije ispitana, a fibrinogen ti je bio blize gornjoj granici - to moze biti povod zasto sada ovo detaljnije ispitati: PAI-1 polimorfizam, pa ACE polimorfizam (i trenutnu razinu) i nemas napravljene D-dimere, mozda bi bilo dobro za svaki slucaj i to napraviti kao i ponoviti i fibrinogen (bio je blize gornjoj granici - to nista ne mora znaciti, no mozda i znaci) - na taj nacin kompletiras fibrinolizu. 
Jos ti fali Faktor II protrombin mutacija (G20210A)
A evo, doktor radoncic je u odgovoru laky jos preporucio i FVIII (to je na strani koagulacije) i FDP (fibrin degradacijski produkt - to je na strani fibrinolize) sto ti isto nemas, nikad se ne zna gdje sto jos moze iskociti.

Koliko se sjecam provjerila si ti i homocistein, folnu, b12... i to je bilo dobro!

Sto rade PAI i ACE sam ranije objasnjavala, PAI-4G polimorfizam u kombinaciji s ACE D/D izgleda da moze zasmetati i kod implantacije i u trudnoci, jer ometaju fino podesavanje koagulacijskih parametara koje je tu potreno (balans izmedju fibrinolize i koagulacije), oni uticu na stranu fibrinolize. U novije vrijeme se te dvije pretrage preporucuju i habitualkama. 
Njihovo djelovanje je slijedece: 
- Visok PAI-1 (na mogucu sklonost ukazuje PAI-1 4G/4G ) ometa fibrinolizu (to je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) pa to ima za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina. 
- Poviseni ACE - “angiotensin-converting enzyme” ( na mogucu sklonost ukazuje ACE D/D) izgleda ima za posljedicu pojacano stezanje krvnih zila (kako to strucno kazu povecava produkciju vasopresora i reducira poluzivot vasodilatora) sto ima za posljedicu i sklonost povisenom krvnom tlaku , a moze ukazivati i na sklonost srcanim bolestima. 
- Kada se dese u kombinaciji poviseni PAI-1 i poviseni ACE onda to izgleda moze imati efekt jos jaceg povisenja PAI-1 i jos jaceg nakupljanja fibrina. Terapija je koliko vidim niskomolekularni heparin.

 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

uh, ajmo rezimirat, treba napraviti:
Faktor II protrombin mutacija
PAI-1 polimorfizam
ACE polimorfizam i trenutna razina
D- dimeri
fibrinogen
FVIII
FDP
provjeravala sam B12 koji je bio uredan, homocistein i folnu nisam, ali folnu pijem....
jesam sve pokopčala kako treba?
ma kako da to sve kažem doktoru?????
jesi ti to sve radila, kakvi su ti nalazi? to se sve valjda može na Rebru na jednu uputnicu, samo ne znam tko će mi to dati???
ne znam na koji način da ti zahvalim za sve ovo   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

> neki dan meni Đelmiš lijepo rekao da se problemi u koagulaciji u 
> koagulogramu uopće ne moraju vidjeti... i najčešće se ni ne vide


To je i meni napisao dr.R. i ja sam u to uvjerena! Mene vec sad strah iako jos imam dva tjedna do CR da nesto ne krene krivo bez Fragmina od kojeg ce biti pauza nepunih mjesec dana do poroda..Valjda ce sve biti ok..Dr R. mi je savjetovao da sa njim prestanem u 34.tjednu a ja sam prestala prakticki sa punoh 34! Za sad je bebac svakodnevno aktivan pa me to smiruje..u ponedjeljak je kontrola pa cemo opet provjerit prokrvljenost...jedva cekam!




> sad čitam da heparin nema loših nuspojava ,iskreno najradije bi kao sto lilium kaze da ga uzimam preventivno ako već nemoze štetiti.samo ko će mi to dozvoliti


 Istina je da nema posebnih nuspojava a vise moze koristiti! Svakako se raspitajte tko bi vam ga prepisao bez da gubite vrijeme i novac na dodatne pretrage koje svakako ne moraju nista posebno pokazati....

*ZO* jako mi je drago da si dosla do ove stepenice i ne dozvoli da te netko odgovori od toga! Vec sami ti spontani koje si imala moraju biti dovoljan razlog za pokusaj uz Fragmin ali dva dana nakon punkcije te najmanje dan prije transfera! Ako vam ga nitko nece prepisati,trebale bi otici do dr.Radoncica..pa valjda bi vam uskocio u pomoc i nasao neki razlog za HZZO da ga moze prepisati..........

*lilium* stvarno je vrijeme.....  :Love:   :Heart:  

SRETNO CURE, svima reedom!   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

bebomanka draga sigurna sam da će sve biti u redu kod tebe...mislim da dr R. definitvno zna što radi   :Heart:  
... ja se nedam....ima da mi to napišu, pa makar morala raditi incident kod dr....malo previše toga mi se dogodilo da bih prihvatila objašnjenje da se to jednostavno događa....ili ću na kraju kod dr R. preklinjat za heparin bez obzira na sve....uz moje spontane mislim da ne bi imao puno protiv za reći....

----------


## vikki

ZO   :Heart:   Dr. R. bez problema prepiše terapiju kad su u pitanju uzastopni spontani (jer je i to indikacija i daje preventivnu terapiju koja ne može štetiti, mada nalazi mogu biti uredni).

----------


## lilium

Zo,
tu smo da si pomognemo, koliko mozemo i znamo   :Love:  

Evo nekih on-line resursa mozda mogu pomoci kod argumentacije:
http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB....asp?Doi=73589
- tu imas pdf - rad iz 2003, bas spominju PAI i ACE mutaciju i LMWH terapiju
http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/Thrombophilia10-03.pdf
- to je reklama za pretrage, no dobro su prikazani procesi
http://www.questdiagnostics.com/hcp/...s%20Thrombosis
- ovo je pregledan materijal sa testovima

poslala sam ti i pp

cure   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

moram to proučit koliko uspijem i složiti nešto pametno za reći, a da ne ispadne da sam gurala nos u nešto što nije moje područje...
hvala, hvala, hvala   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> ZO    Dr. R. bez problema prepiše terapiju kad su u pitanju uzastopni spontani (jer je i to indikacija i daje preventivnu terapiju koja ne može štetiti, mada nalazi mogu biti uredni).


ovo mi je jako drago za čuti   :Heart:  
drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

ZO, znam da je dr. R. davao fragmin i čisto preventivno bez ikakvih indikacija, niti prethodnih spontanih tako da bi ga tebi vrlo vjerojatno odmah preventivno prepisao.

----------


## ZO

jel ima šanse da mi netko pošalje pp-om mail od dr R., malo bi uspostavila kontakt s njim, a ne bih preko njihovog foruma, hvala   :Heart: 
elena   :Kiss:

----------


## Novel

ja se isto pikam od 11 i pol tjedana, jer su mi nepotpuni tetsovi trombofilije u petrovoj bili, (fale mi MTHFR, ACE i PAI-1), ostalo je OK, pa sam se uspjela dogovoriti sa Đelmišem za fraxipariene preventivno od 0,3ml... (na moju inicijativu, inaće ko zna bil ga dobila da nisam propitkivala ua nenapravljene pretrage) nadam se da bu dosta... do tada sam bila na aspirinu 100, kada sam se počela pikati s njim sa po naputku đelmiša prestala... čekam svog gina sa godišnjeg pa ću napraviti kad ću moći i ovaj ostatak ak će mi htjeti dati uputnicu... imala sam do sada dva spontana, nisam utvrdila uzrok.

----------


## laky

ej Novel jel ti imaš u buši onu bebu borca sto se javio dan pred kiretažu ili nesto sl?

----------


## ZO

dobila informaciju o mailu, hvala   :Kiss:  
laky mislim da je to taj bebać

----------


## Novel

> ej Novel jel ti imaš u buši onu bebu borca sto se javio dan pred kiretažu ili nesto sl?


da  :Smile:  tj, na konrolnom UZV, dan poslije bi najvjerojatnije bila kiretaža da se nije pojavio, i neka tu ostane  :Love:

----------


## uporna

*Novel,* ako ti je prof.Đ. rekao da možeš preko njih nabaviti fraxiparine uz uputnicu, onda ti tvoj socijalac nema što ne dati. Bitno je da ti je prof. napisao terapiju fraxiparinom.  :Love:

----------


## Novel

> *Novel,* ako ti je prof.Đ. rekao da možeš preko njih nabaviti fraxiparine uz uputnicu, onda ti tvoj socijalac nema što ne dati. Bitno je da ti je prof. napisao terapiju fraxiparinom.


ne,ne.. krivo si shvatila... dobila sam ja fraxiparine već, nego uputnicu za ove ostale pretrage...  :Love:

----------


## uporna

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Novel,* ako ti je prof.Đ. rekao da možeš preko njih nabaviti fraxiparine uz uputnicu, onda ti tvoj socijalac nema što ne dati. Bitno je da ti je prof. napisao terapiju fraxiparinom. 
> 
> 
> ne,ne.. krivo si shvatila... dobila sam ja fraxiparine već, nego uputnicu za ove ostale pretrage...


Pa meni su to odradili u Petrovoj na 1 uputnicu na kojoj je pisala dnevna bolnica a oni onda odradili hrpu toga, a ti si kod njih i ležala zar ne?

----------


## Novel

> [Pa meni su to odradili u Petrovoj na 1 uputnicu na kojoj je pisala dnevna bolnica a oni onda odradili hrpu toga, a ti si kod njih i ležala zar ne?


napravili mi koagulogram, Faktor V, Faktor II, i testove one trenutne(protein c, s itd), ali nisu MTHFR i PAI-1, ACE... mada mi je Đelmiš sada rekao da ne trebam pošto sam dobila heparin. tebi su i te napravili?

danas na UZV   :Saint:   ima 7,82cm, za 13+6, mjerili svašta, za sada je sve ok, kombinirani radila isto,  dobit ćudanas rezultate

----------


## uporna

> napravili mi koagulogram, Faktor V, Faktor II, i testove one trenutne(protein c, s itd), ali nisu MTHFR i PAI-1, ACE... mada mi je Đelmiš sada rekao da ne trebam pošto sam dobila heparin. tebi su i te napravili?
> 
> danas na UZV    ima 7,82cm, za 13+6, mjerili svašta, za sada je sve ok, kombinirani radila isto,  dobit ćudanas rezultate


Ne ja sam to imala od prije a obzirom da se te pretrage ne mjenjaju mislim da ih nisu niti ponavljali.

Bravo za veliku mrvu   :Love:

----------


## lilium

Novel,  :D 
Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

Di si Novel kućo stara? ima li kakvih novosti? došli nalazi?

Ja danas bila hospitalizirana ali mi sve napravili u jedan dan pa me pustili doma. 

Htjeli me smjestiti na babinjače..fala bogu da nisu

----------


## Novel

> Di si Novel kućo stara? ima li kakvih novosti? došli nalazi?
> 
> Ja danas bila hospitalizirana ali mi sve napravili u jedan dan pa me pustili doma. 
> 
> Htjeli me smjestiti na babinjače..fala bogu da nisu


ej  :Love:   koji nalazi? jedino kaj je došlo je danas kombinirani koji je fala Bogu dobar, nazvala me gin...  malo napokon da odahnem, glava mi puca od napetosti...
kakva ti je koagulacija danas, kako utječe heparin?

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Di si Novel kućo stara? ima li kakvih novosti? došli nalazi?
> 
> Ja danas bila hospitalizirana ali mi sve napravili u jedan dan pa me pustili doma. 
> 
> Htjeli me smjestiti na babinjače..fala bogu da nisu
> 
> ...


pa na to sam i mislila...  :Smile: 

ajd baš mi drago da je sve ok.

Nego kojem ginekologu ideš?

----------


## Novel

U vili kod ujevićke... jučer sam bila prvi put kod nje od 4 tj. trudnoće... inače sam samo u petrovoj bila, al prešturi mi uzv bio, i fala Bogu da sam stigla jučer jer da je beba malo veća i starija dosta tog ne bi  mogla izmjeriti kaj se mjeri između 11. i 14. tjedna...

što se pikanja tiče, ja se pikam sastrane i trbuh i samo jednom mi je nastala masnica na lijevoj strani, valjda sam pogodila neku kapilaricu...
na nogama mi je koma bilo kada sam se prva dva dana pikala, masnica ili neka crvena točka oko uboda, na trbuhu mi se ne vidi...
al probat ću i ja uu debeli dio noge još...

----------


## Isabel

> Ja danas bila hospitalizirana ali mi sve napravili u jedan dan pa me pustili doma. 
> 
> Htjeli me smjestiti na babinjače..fala bogu da nisu


Malo OT...

Bili smo jučer u Poliklinici kod dr. Đelmiša na konzultacijama (prema preprouci mog doktora) i dogovorili se za bolnično lječenje kako je on predložio. U bolnici sam od ponedjeljka.
Htio bi mi napraviti neke pretrage radi sadašnje trudnoće i gubitka bebice   :Crying or Very sad:   u prvoj trudnoći.
Biti ću tamo par dana dok ne napravimo sve pretrage...
Ne znam gdje će me smjestiti i kako će to izgledati, samo se nadam da će sve biti dobro i da možda uspiju ustanoviti ako je nešto loše kod mene, da ne izgubimo i ovu bebicu :smajlićkojimoli:.

Vjerojatno ćemo i raditi pretrage na temu kolagulacije, pa prema tome vidjeti hoću li ostati na Fragminu 2500iu ili 5000iu.



 :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ja danas bila hospitalizirana ali mi sve napravili u jedan dan pa me pustili doma. 
> 
> Htjeli me smjestiti na babinjače..fala bogu da nisu
> 
> 
> ...


super dobro došla u klub. Kaj tebe ne vodi radončić?
Ja sam jučer puštena iz Petrove..
di ćeš biti smještena? ovisi .. ja bila na babinjačama prošli put na umjentnoj oplodnji CEF, a pretrprošli put na odjelu

ma nije niš strašno.. On meni vodi truidnoću i još nas nekolicini

----------


## Isabel

Da, da moj dragi doc je dr. R. i s njim sam dogovorila da odem na konzultacije i bolničko liječenje u Petrovu kod njegovog mentora dr. Đelmiša, radi pretraga koje se jednostavnije obave u bolnici i radi još nekih...

Vidjeti ću gdje ću ja biti, sestra mi je rekla da odem nakon ulaza desno na "njegov" odjel i javim se sestri Mariji. Vjerojatno ovisno gdje će biti mjesta taj dan...

Od izlaska iz bolnice pa nadalje kombiniram Pol. Vili i dr. R. i dr. Đelmiša.

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

kad ides u Petrovu?mozda i aj skoknem   :Wink:  .mislim ovako organizirana sve radim "pomno isplanirano"  :Rolling Eyes:  zato nista nije čudno.

----------


## uporna

> sestra mi je rekla da odem nakon ulaza desno na "njegov" odjel i javim se sestri Mariji.


Ispravka netočnog navoda: Đelmišev odjel je lijevo od ulaza - nov i uređen, desno ti je stari odjel i tamo je vikki.
Dobro da ideš na pretrage jer je bitno sve točno odrediti.  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  sestra mi je rekla da odem nakon ulaza desno na "njegov" odjel i javim se sestri Mariji. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ispravka netočnog navoda: Đelmišev odjel je lijevo od ulaza - nov i uređen, desno ti je stari odjel i tamo je vikki.
> Dobro da ideš na pretrage jer je bitno sve točno odrediti.


Hvala ti draga   :Love:  ! Naravno da bi krivo otišla   :Grin:  -

*Laky* imaš pp   :Kiss:  .

----------


## mačkulina

a ti nikada nisi radila trombofiliju? mislim na osnovu čega ti daju Fragmine?

----------


## uporna

> a ti nikada nisi radila trombofiliju? mislim na osnovu čega ti daju Fragmine?


Mačkulina svi naši MPO doktori pokušaju u nekom trenutku kod pacijentica koje su imale više spontanih ili godinama ne uspijevaju zatrudnjeti uz IVF, uvedu i fragmine kao preventivu tj. isprobavaju. 
Tako ti to funkcionira u MPO-u u Hrvatskoj. Nemoj se čuditi jer većina nas, pa tako i ja, smo same čačkale što po forumu (fala bogu da postoji) što usmenim predajama i ganjale dodatne pretrage. U HR nema doktora koji sveobuhvatno naprave kompletnu analizu, ne naprave mnogi ni osnovne stvari prije nego pošalju žene u pustupak.
Znaš kako je teško dobiti uputnice za bilo što a kamoli za skupe pretrage. 
Drugačije je kod žena kojima beba umre u većoj trudnoći tu je pristup ipak kompleksniji, a rane spontane do 12.-tog tjedna većina smatra kao prirodnu selekciju što je grozno.

----------


## Isabel

[quote="uporna"]


> a ti nikada nisi radila trombofiliju? mislim na osnovu čega ti daju Fragmine?


Ja sam ga prvenstveno dobila radi hiperstimulacije.

----------


## Vali

*Isabel*, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Vali* hvala ti od   :Heart:  !

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ti nikada nisi radila trombofiliju? mislim na osnovu čega ti daju Fragmine?
> 
> 
> Mačkulina svi naši MPO doktori pokušaju u nekom trenutku kod pacijentica koje su imale više spontanih ili godinama ne uspijevaju zatrudnjeti uz IVF, uvedu i fragmine kao preventivu tj. isprobavaju. 
> Tako ti to funkcionira u MPO-u u Hrvatskoj. Nemoj se čuditi jer većina nas, pa tako i ja, smo same čačkale što po forumu (fala bogu da postoji) što usmenim predajama i ganjale dodatne pretrage. U HR nema doktora koji sveobuhvatno naprave kompletnu analizu, ne naprave mnogi ni osnovne stvari prije nego pošalju žene u pustupak.
> Znaš kako je teško dobiti uputnice za bilo što a kamoli za skupe pretrage. 
> Drugačije je kod žena kojima beba umre u većoj trudnoći tu je pristup ipak kompleksniji, a rane spontane do 12.-tog tjedna većina smatra kao prirodnu selekciju što je grozno.


ma sve 5, jednostavno nisam znala. Ja sma mislila da se on daje ciljano a ne preventivno za MPO.
Pa zato sam pitala....
Inače, meni su iz nalaza posteljičnog tkiva iz prve trudnoće vidjeli eventualne probleme oko cirkulacije, koji su se na kraju ispostavili da postoje

----------


## laky

odradila sam  koagulaciju a za ostalo u pon u ZG ipak,

uglavnom vrijeme krvarenja mi je 40 s a referentnevrijednosti su 60-240  :? 
povečan fibrinogen  5,1 ref 1.8-3.5
AVTV 33.1 ref 28.4-38.4
vrijeme zgrušavanja65 s a ref 300-900

PV INR 1.43 OMJER
PV QUICK 57.7 %

nekuzim  bas skračenice .nadam se da je nalaz ok mada me ovo skraćeno vrijeme krvarenja buni ,sta ono pokazuje

----------


## lilium

laky,
koliko amaterski vidim:
1. fibrinogen - kao sto i sama kazes - malo je povisen, kako ga i sama trudnoca povisuje to jos nista ne mora znaciti

2. APTV ti je unutar granica (da je povisen to npr. moze ukazati na prisutnost lupus antikoagulanta)

3. protrombinsko vrijeme:
- PV INR 1.43  (treba biti vise od 0,7 oko 1 i malo iznad toga je normalno, a kod jacih antikoagulacijskih terapija se drzi izmedju 2 i 3) 
- PV 57% (ref vrijednosti su 70 - 130 %aktivnosti) - snižen je kod antikoagulacijske terapije i manjka faktora zgrusavanja
Po PV-u tvoja krv je cak "razrjedjenija", no to moze biti i zbog aspirina jer on (koliko sam citala) produzuje protrombinsko vrijeme (no to je ovisno i o jacini doze)- koliko dugo ga nisi uzimala prije vadjenja krvi?

Vrijeme krvarenja i vrijeme zgrusavanja nisam do sada sretala, koliko sam sada na brzinu nasla vrijeme krvarenja se gleda kao hitna pretraga, cisto da bi se sto brze otkrilo ako je netko skloniji krvarenju (problem je kad je to vrijeme predugo); za vrijeme zgrušavanja se isto vizualno gleda koliko treba za zgrušavanje, no isto je nepouzdana pretraga pa se ja oko te 2 vrijednosti ne bih zabrinjavala.

Vidjet cemo sto ce ti doktori reci. Dobro za Zg!
Sretno za dalje!

----------


## laky

nisam uzimala andol tjedan a i prije toga nisam svaki dan nego kad se sjetim jer sam pila zinnat pa mi je bilo bilo kakvih tbl na vrh glave.
a svakako ću otići do ZG da bar budem mirna .
sto se razrijeđenosti tiče lijepo zvuči pa bar za sada da sam mirna do zG da se nije neka bobica(ugrusak) stvorio.


još mi neizlazi slika iz glave očeve operacije zbog tromba i to nedjeljom uveče u 21 sat zbog hitnosti i još kad su ga izvozili iz sale taj mu tromb u gazi stavili na kolica .valjda otud toliki strah ,pa bolje i bezrazlozan nego prepustiti slučaju.

----------


## laky

> odradila sam  koagulaciju a za ostalo u pon u ZG ipak,
> 
> uglavnom vrijeme krvarenja mi je 40 s a referentnevrijednosti su 60-240  :? 
> povečan fibrinogen  5,1 ref 1.8-3.5
> AVTV 33.1 ref 28.4-38.4
> *vrijeme zgrušavanja765 s a ref 300-900*
> 
> PV INR 1.43 OMJER
> PV QUICK 57.7 %
> ...


greskom sam zaboravila napisati 7 ispred 65 pa je ispalo vrijeme zgrusavanja 65

----------


## mačkulina

ajde super...

nadam se da ćeš ići u Petrovu da ti naprave sve ono što ti je dr. radončić napisao..jetr to mi jedino i ima smisla..jer si u ovom času trudna i nemaš puno vremena.

koliko si trudna?

----------


## mačkulina

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odradila sam  koagulaciju a za ostalo u pon u ZG ipak,
> 
> uglavnom vrijeme krvarenja mi je 40 s a referentnevrijednosti su 60-240  :? 
> povečan fibrinogen  5,1 ref 1.8-3.5
> AVTV 33.1 ref 28.4-38.4
> *vrijeme zgrušavanja765 s a ref 300-900*
> ...


čuj dobro ti je vrijeme zgrušavanja, dobar ti je i PV i PV quick...

evo uspoređujem sa svojima

Meni je prije terapije fraksiparinom a u trudnoći *PV* bio 1,08 - tebi 1,43 a ref vrijednost je >70 - znači ok ti je
*APTV* meni je prije terapije fraksiparinom a u trudnoći  33,5 ..a tebi 33,1 a  ref vriejdnost je 28.4 - 38.4 - znači i to ti je ok
Fibrinogen je meni bio 3.3. a tebi je 5 - ali on ti je povišeniji u trudnoći...

eto i vidiš da se iz koagulacije ništa ne vidi...to sam ti prije par dana napisala.. meni je sve super a kada zagrebaš ispod problem. tebi je naoko sve ok a ako postoji ikakav problem trebaš na ciljane pretrage

Rijetko kada se u koagulaciji išta vidi, kako meni Đ rekao skoro nikada

----------


## laky

da čula sam ga ,zvala sam pronatal i dogovorila s njim dosta telefonski

----------


## mačkulina

sretno   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

> nisam uzimala andol tjedan a i prije toga nisam svaki dan nego kad se sjetim


hm, malo me onda cudi sto to kod tebe utice na PV jer je ipak malo nizi 57% umjesto izmedju 70 i cca. 130 ( no pogledaj kakve su ref. vrijednosti kod vas za PV QUICK, mozda nemam pravo). 
To mi je tu mala anomalija: nizi PV moze biti i od antibiotika (ako si ih pila), a ponekada je znak i manjka vitamina K (njega dobivamo preko zelenog povrca pa i neki nedostaci u prehrani mogu tu uticati), lupus antikoagulant u principu ne bi trebao tu uticati (no ponegdje kazu da je to ovisno o metodi koja je koristena za PV, no kako je kod tebe APTV dobar, mislim da to nije). 

Inace manjak vitamina K moze dovesti i do pojacane koagulacije (jedan od paradoksa koagulacije) - i to koliko sam proucila preko deficita proteina C i S,(koji djeluju kao anti-koagulansi)  to je dobro dalje detaljnije provjeriti!!!

Dri ce to detaljnije provjeriti, dobro da dolazis!

Sretno!

----------


## laky

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam uzimala andol tjedan a i prije toga nisam svaki dan nego kad se sjetim
> 
> 
> hm, malo me onda cudi sto to kod tebe utice na PV jer je ipak malo nizi 57% umjesto izmedju 70 i cca. 130 ( no pogledaj kakve su ref. vrijednosti kod vas za PV QUICK, mozda nemam pravo). 
> To mi je tu mala anomalija: nizi PV moze biti i od antibiotika (ako si ih pila), a ponekada je znak i manjka vitamina K (njega dobivamo preko zelenog povrca pa i neki nedostaci u prehrani mogu tu uticati), lupus antikoagulant u principu ne bi trebao tu uticati (no ponegdje kazu da je to ovisno o metodi koja je koristena za PV, no kako je kod tebe APTV dobar, mislim da to nije). 
> 
> ...


iste su vrijednosti 70-130 a pila sam zinnat za povisen CRP mozda je on uzrok  a vitamin K imam sigurno manjak jer sam sa zelenim povrćem na vi.a istina već će dr vidjeti.

----------


## laky

danas sam bila kod svog socijalca po uputnicu i sve mu objasnila .čovjek nije imao nista protiv ali mi je predlozio da neke pretrage odradim u ST jer se mogu odraditi pa onda kod dr.Đelmisa.
slozila sam se tako da idem u ponedjeljak to odraditi pa dalje.
iskreno skroz sam smetnula da imamo bolnicu blize  :Embarassed:  

dobila sam uputnice za 

- protein C, S, AT III
- Faktor V Leiden mutaciju, F-II, PAI/razinu i polimorfizam
- veliki koagulogram, FDP, F-VIII

----------


## sretna35

drage moje iskusne fragminke/heparinke/fraksiparinke

da li ste u trudnoći ili nakon ET-a uz heparin uzimale i apirin/andol/folnu i  sl.?

ja uzimala sve, a nisam ništa pitala - možda sam baš s time zbrljala?

----------


## mačkulina

> drage moje iskusne fragminke/heparinke/fraksiparinke
> 
> da li ste u trudnoći ili nakon ET-a uz heparin uzimale i apirin/andol/folnu i  sl.?
> 
> ja uzimala sve, a nisam ništa pitala - možda sam baš s time zbrljala?


pa ovako ut fraksiparin sam uzimala folnu - ja (Đ mi je branio andol)
Novel koliko se sjećam je samo pila andol ali kada je dobila fraksiparin prestala je sa andolom
Vikki - uzima pola andola i bode se fragminom...
Uporna kako ej bilo kod tebe?

----------


## mačkulina

sretna a što misliš da si zabrljala?????

od folne niš ne može biti ali ja ne znam da li ju uzimaš u kojim količinama?

Ja samo znam da je meni Đ rekao za prenetal.. pazite da nema vitamina A on se ne slaže sa frsksuiparinom.. i tada sam ja odbila piti twinlab i NW i kupila Centravit koji nema ni A od vitamina A

----------


## lilium

laky,
nadam se da ce u splitu imati sve potrebne reagense i biti brzi i efikasni s nalazima!
obavezno sto prije priupitaj doktore (najbolje hematologa) za ovu anomaliju s PVom da nije od antibiotika ili eventualno moze ukazati na manjak K vitamina (ili neke druge anomalije koje uticu i na proteine C i S) jer amaterski pretpostavljam da bi se na takav manjak moglo sto prije djelovati i preko prehrane, unosom vitamina.... i tako prevenirati potencijalne deficite proteina C i S, no to doktor treba potvrditi

sjetna35, 
- umjerene doze folne (uz B12 i B6) ne stete, vise o doziranju imamo na posebnoj temi na prije zaceca; 
- sto se tice "koktela" od paralelnog uzimanja heparina i aspirina tu bih rekla da ovisi i o diagnozi i o doktoru, te i o pocetnim parametrima krvi - tako npr. ekipa iz londonske klinike za ponavljajuce pobacaje za antifosfolipidni sindrom daje generalnu preporuku uzimati male doze aspirina (ispod 100mg)+ heparin (sumnju na APS imaju i uporna i vikki); a kod nas, koliko po ovom "uzorku" na rodi vidim, neki doktori nemaju nista protiv da se aspirin i heparin uzimaju paralelno (tako je uzimala i bebomanka), dok mi se cini da dr. Djelmis preferira da ste samo na heparinu (kako aspirin djeluje na neke pokazatelje koji se vide na koagulogramu vjerujem da je kada uzimate samo heparin jednostavnije kontrolirati doziranje i ucinak samog heparina) Takodjer aspirin prolazi kroz posteljicu, no za ove male doze ispod 100mg tvrde da su sigurne (heparin ne prolazi kroz posteljicu) 

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> laky,
> nadam se da ce u splitu imati sve potrebne reagense i biti brzi i efikasni s nalazima!
> obavezno sto prije priupitaj doktore (najbolje hematologa) za ovu anomaliju s PVom da nije od antibiotika ili eventualno moze ukazati na manjak K vitamina (ili neke druge anomalije koje uticu i na proteine C i S) jer amaterski pretpostavljam da bi se na takav manjak moglo sto prije djelovati i preko prehrane, unosom vitamina.... i tako prevenirati potencijalne deficite proteina C i S, no to doktor treba potvrditi


hvala a prestala sam s antibiotikom pa nije problem ponoviti nalaz lab mi je 15 metara od stana .
a za nalaze znam da su brzo gotovi jer ih je šogorica radila neki dan ali neznam iz kojeg razloga

----------


## sanja74

> da li ste u trudnoći ili nakon ET-a uz heparin uzimale i apirin/andol/folnu i  sl.?


Uzimam i Aspirin 100 i heparin, po preporuci dr.

----------


## sanja74

Eh, da..
Uzimam i folnu (duplu dozu) u dogovoru s drDuićem i dr koji mi vodi trudnoću.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna kako ej bilo kod tebe?


Evo ja kasnim malo sa odgovorom.
Pila sam aspirin 100 svaki dan do dana kad sam počela sa fraxiparinom jer dr. Đ. također rekao da ne uz fraxiparin.

Folnu uzimam od 800 mikrograma sa B12 od KAL-a.

----------


## Isabel

Ja uzimam Andol 100 i Fragmin 2500iu i to od punkcije pa do danas.

Folnu sam također pila 800mg od Kala, i to do 13tog tjedna i onda prema preporuci doktora prešla na Prenatal od Twinlaba - jednu tabletu. Kako nisam sigurna jel to dovoljno, a ipak mi se malo previše čine 2 te velike kapsule na dan, kombiniram sa (kršitelj koda)ovim Natal sokićem - jedan dan sokić, jedan dan  Prenatal tabletica.

I nadam se da radim ok. 

Doktor me vezano za vitamin A i heparin, kao ni za Andol 100 i Heparin nije upozorio, pa mislim da je terapija dobro prepisana.

 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

cure hvala na odgovorima
ja sam nakon posljednjeg ET-a uzimala,heparin 2500ui, andol 100 i folnu
obzirom da nisam ranije uzimala heparin, a nisam provjerila s doktorom za fonu i aspirin zanimala su me vaša iskustva i preporuke koje ste dobile od liječnika

----------


## laky

ja sam danas bila kod svog dr kod kojeg idem privatno,razgovarala s njim tj upoznala ga i slaze se sa vađenjem nalaza ali mi je rekao da je dr Kuvačić i još 2 dr iz Petrove 26.1 dolaze na 10 dana u Mostar pa da porazgovaram s njim o svemu i dogovorim detalje i oko odlaska u Petrovu.

čak mi je rekao da mi moze i on dati uputnicu za Petrovu i za sve pretrage(neki međudrzavni dogovor) tako da sam sad bas mirna i po tom pitanju.

----------


## mačkulina

i što si onda odlučila? ideš li đelmišu ili čekaš ovo dvoje?

----------


## laky

radim nalaze prvo 19.1

----------


## mačkulina

znači dolaziš u Zagreb kod Đelmiša u Petrovu?!

----------


## laky

pa i dr.Kuvačić je iz Petrove ako budu nalazi gotovi do 26.1 dat ću ih njemu da ih vidi u Mostaru .
nevidim razlog da odmah dolazim u ZG i pređem 500 km i  pretrage radim u Petrovoj ako isto mogu u ST koji je sat vremena od nas a i priliku razgovarati s dr kakav je dr.Kuvačić.
Ako on kaze da trebam kod njih normalno da ću doći posebno sad kad znam da mogu preko svog zdravstvenog osiguranja.u 7 dana se neće vjerujem nista loše dogoditi

----------


## mačkulina

ma ja ti želim sve najbolje da prođe.. od sveg srca.  :Love:  

Ne znam za tog Kuvačića nisam zaista nikad čula, ne znam da li se bavi koagulacijom i njezinim poremećajuima.. sve to vidi i pitaj...

Zaista za njega ne znam ništa, možda ima cura koje su čule za njega.

Nije sa koagulacije i PT 1 koja se bavi tim, a što nemora značiti da nije dobar 

sretno u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## laky

sigurna sam da znaju cure tko je dr.Ivan Kuvačić  mislim da se netrebam bas raspitivati a svakako hvala na dobrim zeljama   :Kiss:

----------


## Snjeska

> ma ja ti želim sve najbolje da prođe.. od sveg srca.  
> 
> Ne znam za tog Kuvačića nisam zaista nikad čula, ne znam da li se bavi koagulacijom i njezinim poremećajuima.. sve to vidi i pitaj...
> 
> Zaista za njega ne znam ništa, možda ima cura koje su čule za njega.
> 
> Nije sa koagulacije i PT 1 koja se bavi tim, a što nemora značiti da nije dobar 
> 
> sretno u svakom slučaju


Kuvačić je ravnatelj Petrove bolnice i šef Patologije trudnoće II iako ga se na tom odjelu rijetko viđa.
Tako je barem bilo dok sam ja bila tamo.
U mjesec dana koliko sam ležala na njegovom odjelu u sobu mi je ušao jednom i to zato jer je poznavao moju tadašnju cimericu.

Mislim da se on ne bavi koagulacijom i njezinim poremećajima, i ja bih osobno uvijek prije odabrala pregled kod Đelmiša.

----------


## mačkulina

ja mislim da je šefica PT 2 dr. Škrablin (nekako mi se učinilo) ali pT 2 se bavi drugim poremećajima (ne koagulacijom)..stoga ma neka je neznam tko, po meni on nije dr. za moj problem  :? 

to me isto podjeća na situaciju u mojoj struci, npr odvjetnik Nobilo je specijalist za kazneno pravo i sad dođe žena sa zahrtjevom za razvod braka i alimentacijom njemu  :? 

Pa on nema veze sa tim, specijalnost mu je drugačija,ma koliko god bio dobar odvjetnik...


sorry na of topic ali samo naglas razmišljam, laky draga odluka je samo tvoja...

ponavljam želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

> Ja uzimam Andol 100 i Fragmin 2500iu i to od punkcije pa do danas.
> 
> Folnu sam također pila 800mg od Kala, i to do 13tog tjedna i onda prema preporuci doktora prešla na Prenatal od Twinlaba - jednu tabletu. Kako nisam sigurna jel to dovoljno, a ipak mi se malo previše čine 2 te velike kapsule na dan, kombiniram sa (kršitelj koda)ovim Natal sokićem - jedan dan sokić, jedan dan  Prenatal tabletica.
> 
> I nadam se da radim ok. 
> 
> Doktor me vezano za vitamin A i heparin, kao ni za Andol 100 i Heparin nije upozorio, pa mislim da je terapija dobro prepisana.


Isabel mene zanima da li si prije nego što ti je dr. prepisao Fragmin trebala napraviti pretrage krvi?
 Da li si samoinicijativno tražila da ti prepiše Fragmin ili se on sam odlučio na to?

----------


## Snjeska

> ja mislim da je šefica PT 2 dr. Škrablin (nekako mi se učinilo) ali pT 2 se bavi drugim poremećajima (ne koagulacijom)..stoga ma neka je neznam tko, po meni on nije dr. za moj problem  :?


Prof. Škrablin (ona mi je vodila trudnoću i napravila porod) nije prava šefica, ona samo mijenja Kuvačića koji se zbog ravnateljskih obaveza ne stigne baviti i odjelom.

Meni je ona uvela Fragmin, preventivno.
Svi nalazi su bili b.o.

I slažem se s tobom u vezi izbora liječnika.

----------


## mačkulina

nažalost nemamo izbora (trombofiličarke).... taj problem radi i njime se isključivo profesionalno i samo time bavi jedini doktor u Hrvatskoj koji radi i ordinira u Petrovoj bolnici.

Ovo sve oko trombofilije i uvođenje terapije kako sam taj doktor kaže jer improvizacija. Treba pogledati krv a krv se svka dva-tri tjedna u organizmu mijenja i najbitniji je laboratorij i dijagnostika.

Nije lako trombofiličarkama

Ostale koje Fragimin, Fraksiparin dobivaju preventivno a nisu trombofiličarke i ne moraju njemu u tu bolnicu...

----------


## vikki

I PT1 i PT2 se bave patologijom trudnoće, a to znači i koagulopatije, problemi s trombofilijom, imunologija itd. Razlika je jedino u tome koji je doktor stručniji, cjenjeniji, miliji ili što već od njega tražite, pa čak ni to nije uvijek najbitnije, nego jeste li mu i privatni pacijent ili tek padobranac na odjelu. Meni su kao padobrancu na PT2 (dakle, bez privatnih odlazaka Škrablinki i bez poznavanja Kuvačića, koji naleti samo kad su svi ostali na g.o.) preventivno napravili sve žive pretrage čim sam se došla javiti da sam trudna. 
E sad, nisam zadovoljna zbog nekih drugih stvari, ali mislim da mi tu i ne može pomoći ginekolog po struci, već mi fale podaci i mišljenja doktora iz drugih specijalističkih područja.

----------


## mačkulina

čuj koliko sam ja čitala na PT 1 piše  Centar za dijabetes i prenatalni razvoj.

Pod prenetalnim razvojem spada (zastoj u rastu bebe, koagulacija, te trombofilije..uznači uzročno posljednične veze prenatalnog razvoja)

PT 2 - nisam čitala što piše ali iz razgovora cura na drugom jednom forumu koje boluju od Lupusa i autoimunih bolesti shvatila sma da se tamo time bave.

Tamo liječe kortikostereoidima a na PT 1 ne

----------


## vikki

I na PT1 se bave imunologijom. Pa kod Đelmiša je Yana s autoimunom bolesti i terapijom kortikosteroidima, a nije uzimala heparin. PT znači patologija trudnoće u što ulazi svašta i oba se odjela bave svačim, a sad, stvar je izbora, sreće, informiranosti.
Zapravo je najbolje kad si sam detaljno informiran o svom problemu pa još imaš neku vezicu u Petrovoj, tada ti bolničko liječenje u ovoj bolnici može biti produktivno, inače banana.
Da vas ne plašim, cure, super je kad imate konkretan problem pa ga možete i tretirati (a tu je koagulacija i trombofilija najmanji problem jer zato postoji fraksiparin koji sanira stvar), ali meni već tri godine nitko nije postavio dijagnozu, a problem postoji. To i ne može Petrova, nego bih, poput Yane, trebala odležati mjesec dana na Rebru, a ovako se samo uzdam (uzalud) da ću jednom nekim čudom ipak uspjeti iznijeti trudnoću.
mačkulina   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Hoću reći, mačkulina, i ja sam krivo mislila (shvatila i prenijela informaciju) da se Đelmiš bavi trombofilijama i daje hep., a Škrablin imunologijom i daje kortikosteroide (tako mi je rekao moj i vaš cijenjeni privatni doktor, imunolog i MPO-ovac), međutim nakon mjesec dana ležanja na odjelu vidim da je situacija vrlo šarena.

----------


## mačkulina

fakat prvi glas. nisam znala. Jer sam ga ja pitala pod što spada njegov djelokrug odjela pa mi je tako objasnio.

----------


## vikki

> fakat prvi glas. nisam znala. Jer sam ga ja pitala pod što spada njegov djelokrug odjela pa mi je tako objasnio.


Sigurno ti je točno rekao, ali to nisu jedini problemi u trudnoći, to mu je vjerojatno specijalnost, ali ne znači da se ne može pozabaviti i drugim problemima.

----------


## mačkulina

[quote="vikki"]
Zapravo je najbolje kad si sam detaljno informiran o svom problemu pa još imaš neku vezicu u Petrovoj, tada ti bolničko liječenje u ovoj bolnici može biti produktivno, inače banana. [quote]

nažalost ne samo u Petrovoj, u bilo kojoj našoj državnoj bolnici je tako   :Sad:  

[quote="vikki"]
Da vas ne plašim, cure, super je kad imate konkretan problem pa ga možete i tretirati (a tu je koagulacija i trombofilija najmanji problem jer zato postoji fraksiparin koji sanira stvar), ali meni već tri godine nitko nije postavio dijagnozu, a problem postoji.  


> To i ne može Petrova, nego bih, poput Yane, trebala odležati mjesec dana na Rebru, a ovako se samo uzdam (uzalud) da ću jednom nekim čudom ipak uspjeti iznijeti trudnoću.
> mačkulina

----------


## mačkulina

ajme ovo sa quotanjem ispalo dno-dna...

a post ne mogu izbrisati..vikki nadam se da ćeš razumjeti što sam pisala

----------


## vikki

Dakako da razumijem, znaš da sam dokona u bolnici, imam vremena   :Wink:   :Wink:  
Ma ja sam ti očekivala od Bosnićke prije dvije godine da će mi makar kakvu dnevnu bolnicu složiti pa da sve obavim, ali dok sam došla na red, mnogi simptomi su se povukli, ostalo je opadanje kose, noktiju, anemija, mjesecima povišena temp., povišen imunoglobulin koji fakat znači autoimunu ili tumorsku bolest i ona je zaključila da to sigurno nije lupus, već možda lupus like sindrome (lupus izazvan lijekovima, što jeste moguće, jer sam se uz hiramicin sunčala po cijeli dan, a tetraciklin i sunce znaju napraviti rusvaj), tj. vjerojatnije psorjatični artritis (zbog artralgije sitnih zglobova i lakata). 
Ha ha, sad zvučim ko Jeremija, ja se fizički osjećam odlično, ali znam da imam problem.
Da ne skrećemo s teme pdf-a, Yana mi ima dosta savjeta što se imunologije tiče i dr. za preporučiti pa možda nešto organiziramo kad izađem iz bolnice.
Baj d vej, Bosnićka mi je rekla da meni heparin neće pomoći, i evo, bila je u pravu.

----------


## mačkulina

ček pa ti imaš antifosfolipidni sindrom, zar ne?

kako se on liječi u trudnoći?

----------


## vikki

Liječi se terapijom heparin/aspirin/kortikosteroidi (po "potrebi"). Međutim, antifosfolipidni mi nije dijagnosticirao imunolog nego ginekolog (njih trojica iz tri različite klinike), a to je autoimuna bolest. Imunologinja je rekla da ja nema APS jer se kod APS-a događaju pobačaji češće u 2. i 3. trimestru ili se rađaju male, neuhranjene bebe (i uz terapiju). Meni je LAC negativan, a on je daleko jači marker za APS od aCl-a koji mi je jedini pozitivan kriterij za APS.
Dalje, postoji primarni APS (kada su problem samo antifosfolipidna antitijela i terapija je hep/asp, dosta uspješna) i sekundarni APS koji je prateća pojava teže autoimune bolesti, najčešće sistemskog lupusa, a tu je onda pomoći malo teže. Meni lupus nije dijagnosticiran, ali postoji sumnja, a sa sumnjom se mogu frigati.

----------


## mačkulina

znači ako je malo povišel ACL - onda heparin/aspirin
ako je više povišen ACL - onda heparin/aspirin/kortikosteroid

jesam li dobro ja to pohvatala?

kod tebe je bio jako povišen ali si aspirinom uspjela to smanjiti...

Da li si ga sada vadila, kada si pod pola aspirina i fragimina - da li si vadila ACL????

Sadašnje vrijednosti su bitne ako ti je u granicama normale onda nije to to?

----------


## vikki

Nažalost, mislim da nije tako jednostavno. Meni se nije od aspirina snizio aCl. Najprije je aCl-IgM bio jako pozitivan (36), nakon par mjeseci je pao na umjereno pozitivnu vrijednost (22, i to je bilo u prošloj trudnoći), a sada se ponovno popeo na 30, s time da mi je prvi put pozitivan i aCl-IgG (17) koji je dosada bio negativan. Ta vrijednost nije ovisna o aspirinu ili ne samo o aspirinu, meni je rečeno da jednom kada ga imam, imat ću ga uvijek, bez obzira na terapiju, jer ako nije pao nakon 6 tjedana, znači da nije označavao neki akutni upalni proces, već kronični. Može biti da je povišen i zbog endometrioze i da mi je stimulacija gonalima isprovocirala žarišta endometrioze i odmah se povisio i IgM, nitko sa sigurnošću ne može utvrditi to. I endometriozu drže autoimunom bolesti, a i kronična je (nikad ne znaš kad će se vratiti dok god imaš mengu), tako da nemaju doktori egzaktne odgovore. Hoće li se uključiti i kortikosteroidi u terapiju, ovisi. Ja sam sad pokušala samo s hep/asp, jer mi je tako savjetovano, a vjerujem da će u idućem pokušaju dodati i kortikosteroid (ili ću ga ja sama nabaviti), jer ako nije upalila jedna kombinacija, možda će druga.
To se, nažalost, kod mene svelo na metodu pokušaja i pogrešaka, samo što imam otegotnu okolnost - malu rezervu jajnih stanica i visoke godine - tako da nemam još puno vremena za nove pokušaje.
Duić npr. koji je doktorirao na APS-u (između ostalog) je na osnovu praćenja i istraživanja trudnica s poviišenim aCl-IgM zaključio da on sam po sebi, a bez povišenog LAC-a (koji je meni uvijek uredan) ne izaziva pobačaje u 1. tromjesečju.
Pa ti sad budi pametan.

----------


## vikki

Kratki zaključak: za APS uglavnom daju samo hep/asp, ali u literaturi piše da se prepisuju i kortikosteroidi.

----------


## lilium

vikki,   :Love:  nadam se jos uvijek za dobar UZV sutra, no ukoliko na zalost ne bude OK prije konacnog zakljucka s ucinkom ove terapije aspirinom i heparinom treba sacekati kariogram i analizu resica, da se to prvo iskljuci. 

Iscitala sam sto ste sada sve napisale pa bih probala pojasniti par stvari.
Na temu APSa se jos dosta istrazuje i dokazuje, pa se tako i pretrage, terapije... kroz vrijeme nadopunjuju i mijenjaju. Heparin i aspirin su tu danas priznata, poprilicno uspjesna terapija koja po raznim izvorima u trudnocama daje i preko 70% uspjeha (a u nekim izvorima spominju da je kod APSa bez takve terapije sansa ispod 10%). Neki lijecnici jesu dok drugi nisu za kortikosteroide (cini mi se da su se ranije vise davali), a neki spominju i terapiju intravenskim imunoglobulinom, verujem da je tu bitno i koja se bolest krije iza APSa. 

vikki, mislim da sam ovo sto cu sada napisati tebi ranije poslala, no sada cu zbog drugih napisati par detalja. 

U jednoj relativno svjezoj medicinskoj studiji sam pronasla da su internacionalni kriteriji za diagnosticirati APS slijedeci:

A. Klinicki kriteriji
1. Vaskularna  tromboza
Jedan ili vise klinickih epizoda atrerijske, venske ili tromboze malih zila, koje se dese u bilo kojem tkivu ili organu i potvrde se s Doplerom ili histopatoloski. Histopatoloski treba iskljuciti vaskulitis.
2. Gestancijska smrt
a) jedna ili vise smrt normalnog fetusa iza 10 gestacijskog tjedna
b) jedno ili vise rodjenje normalnog fetusa s 34 ili manje gestacijske dobi, uz pre-eklampsiju, eklampsiju ili zaostatke u razvoju
c) tri ili vise spontanih pobacaja PRIJE 10 gestacijskog tjedna, iskljucujuci kromosomske uzroke ili uzroke sa strane majke 

B Laboratorijski kriteriji
1.ACL: IgG or IgM koji su umjereni ili visoki (iznad 20) izmjereno u  dva ili vise navrata, pretraga mora biti standardizirana ELISA
2. LAC: antitijela u plazmi, detektirana prema International Society of Thrombosis and Hemostasis.

Ovo ne znaci da pojedinac mora imati sve da bi se sumnjalo i dokazalo APS (desava se da zene van trudnoce nemaju apsolutno nikakve simptome). A skoro svi izvori navode da ne mora biti pozitivan i LAC i ACL, dapace kazu da je za diagnosticirati APS dovoljno da je samo jedno od tih antitijela prisutno u vise navrata, a gledaju se tu i dodatna antitijela npr. antibeta2-glucoprotein (prof. Reagan tvrdi  da je LAC cesci, a rijetko su zene pozitivne na oba testa).

Kazu da se APS moze pojaviti kao nuspojava kod razlicitih bolesti, nabrajam samo dio da vidite koliko je problem kompleksan:
- Imunih: Systemic lupus erythematosus (25-50%), idiopathic thrombocitopenic purpura, (30%), rheumatoid arthritis (33%), psoriatic arthritis (28%), Sjögren's syndrome (42%), giant cell arteritis/ rheumatic polimyalgia (20%), mixed connective tissue disease (22%), systemic sclerosis (25%), Behçet's disease (20%), poliarteritis nodosa, dermatomyositis/polimyositis, autoimmune hemolytic anemia, active chronic hepatitis
- Hematoloskih: Myelofibrosis, von Willebrand's disease, paraproteinemias
- Infekcijskih: Syphilis, hanseniasis, tuberculosis, micoplasma, Lyme's disease, malaria, HIV infection, hepatitis A, hepatitis C, HTLV-1, mononucleosis, adenovirus infection, parvovirus infection, measles, varicella, mumps, bacterial infections (endo carditis and sepsis)
- Neuroloskih: Sneddon's syndrome, miastenia gravis, multiple sclerosis, migraine (hemicrania)
- Kod koristenja lijekova: Clorpromazine, phenytoin, hidralazine, procainamid, quinidine, clozapine, streptomicin, fenothiazines

Sigurno da kada je APS povezan s pojedinom od ovih bolesti onda primarno treba tretirati tu bolest (ako se uspije dokazati!) specificnim lijekovima za tu bolest (ako su to kortikosteroidi - onda kortikosteroidima i td.), a na to jos po potrebi ici s profilaksom aspirinom i antikoagulansima (i van trudnoce) i onda jos u trudnoci po potrebi ici i s heparinom. Kako se vidi tu treba ukljuciti vise specijalizacija i nije jednostavno.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ovo što sam pročitala u najmanju ruku zvuči zapanjujuće, to je toliko komleksna tematika, a koliko se doktora time bavi i to prizna kao problem? mogu se nabrojat na prste jedne ruke   :No:

----------


## lilium

Zo, da, slozeno je, no tjesi da se uz aspirin i heparin i nesto srece sanse za uspjeh dizu s 10% na 70%

----------


## vikki

lilum   :Heart:  
Upravo sam to htjela reći - da se kod mene tretira APS (i meni je zapravo manje važno imam li ga ili nemam budući da terapiju koja se za njega daje uzimaju i cure koje ga nemaju, preventivno, neuspjeli IVF-ovi itd.), a bojim se da se ne liječi osnovni problem koji imam, a to bi mogao biti SEL (lupus) ili nešto slično. Ja doktorima jednostavno ne izgledam bolesno i shodno tome ne šalju me da napravim sve one anti- razne pretrage. Liječenje APS-a neće dati rezultat, ako je to samo popratna dijagnoza. 
Naravno, sad će se napraviti kariogram ploda i bakteriološka obrada koriona (mada ona često ne uspije jer je u 9. tjednu vrlo tanka ta placenta iliti tako nešto što uglavnom onemogući pretragu - potrebna je izrazita stručnot pri uzimanju materijala i ODMAH ga treba obraditi jer u protivnom propada; koliko će si doktor koji će mi raditi kiretažu dati truda, to je pitanje, i APS su mi dijagnosticirali pri zadnjoj kiretaži samo zato da ne bi radili kariogram - šta će se ljudi zadavati posao).
ZO   :Wink:  , lilium je maher za ovo područje (ja sam laik totalni, nastojim je pratiti i informirati se jer vidim da od doktora neću dobiti bogzna što).
Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

vikki,  :Heart:   :Kiss:   i ja sam laik samo nesto brze pronalazim i povezujem informacije (a kroz vrijeme mi je i ovo podrucje postalo vise od hobija) 
Sretno!

----------


## mačkulina

a zašto onda meni hematolog tvrdi da antifosfolipidni sindrom se očituje od 20-30 tjedna trudnoće a ne ranije

ja više niš ne kužim majke mi

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
dosta izvora navodi da se statisticki gledano APS cesce ocituje u drugom trimsteru, no dosta izvora spominje da kod dijela zena moze smetati i od samog pocetka, doduse kod nekih rijetkih sretnica cak i ne mora smetati - ima cak i toga! (vidis uz koje se sve bolesti povezuje, slozeno je to)

----------


## Lili75

curke ja sam pozitivno ostala  :shock:  koliko ovdje ima znanja...pa ja sam mala beba koja o ovome vrlo malo zna u uspordbi s vama. Svaka vam čast!

Ja sam se zbog tremboflebitisa (tromb mi upalio venu, prvi put u životu) pridružila skupini heparinki od prošlog tjedna, hebena genetika?! E sad meni se upala smirila s antibioticima i heparinom a Đelmiš mi je rekao da ću trebati uzimati heparin do kraja T. i još 2 tjedna nakon poroda.

E sad što mi nije jasno:
koliko često bi se trebali ponoviti nalazi da se vidi da se nije drastično smanjio broj trombocita zbog heparina? (trombocitopenija)

Meni je kontrola zakazana za 2 tj. i moram priznati da mi ovo pikanje ne ide baš dobro, nikad nisam voljela igle, pogotovo gledat kako mi se zabijaju pod kožu, uh,sva se naježim pri toj pomisli,kad  to netko drugi radi sve OK. 
Milsim da još nisam dobila još sve svoje nalaze (radili trombofiliju kad sam zaprimljena u bolnicu na 4 dana), ali mi je Đ. rekao kad dođete na kontrolu onda ćemo imati i sve vaše nalaze  :? , e sad mene zanima ako je to bila trenutno upala, ima li šanse da neću trebat primat heparin do samog konca trudnoće ili barem rjeđe? to mislim u slučaju da nemam neku nasljednu trombofiliju.

Meni su pokazali ali samo jednom u bolnici pikanje u butinu, ali morat ću provjerit jedan dan u nekom domu zdravlja jel si ja to dobro dajem jer su mi rekli kut 45 stupnjeva a vi ovdje spominjete 90, a navodno kad se koža nakon injekcije malo nadigne dala sam si injekciju previše površinski. :? 

Nekako sam uvjerena da sam nastavila piti aspirin 100 (po uputi svog dr. R), a ne prestala (po svom nahođenju) da ne bi ni došlo do prijeteće tromboze.

Isto me muči sam porod, kako je s krvarenjem ako nam je razrjeđena krv, što s epiduralnom?treba li biti neka pauza od heparina prije poroda? ne želim ništa raditi na svoju ruku,ali volim ipak imat neke informacije i znati zašto se nešto radi.

Malo brzinski pišem post pa je navrat - nanos, ali eto u svijet heparina sam ušla prije tjedan dana, pa me dosta stvari zbunjuje.

Trudnoća se dogodila prirodnim putem ali nakon 3 godine neuspjeha ( potpomognuta) pa mi je već na vrh glave razne kemije, i srdetsava koja mi se ubrizgavaju u tijelo pa sam valjda zato oprezna a i po prirodi sam full prirodni tip.

sorry na ovako dugom postu i hvala na odgovorima,ako ih znate što ne sumnjam   :Wink:

----------


## lilium

Lili75,
u dobrim si rukama!  
Dok od svojih doktora ne dobijes relevantne informacije, evo par info. koje sam pronasla:

- Mislim da je rizik za tormbocitopeniju uz ove danasnje niskomolekularne heparine jako mali. Neka ispitivanja pokazuju da je za heparinski induciranu trombocitopeniju (HIT) kod upotrebe niskomolekularnih heparina vjerojatnost 0,2%,  a s nefrakcionalnim je to bilo 2.6%, a jedna studija iz 95 cak na svom uzorku uopce nije ulovila pacjenta na niskomolekularnim heparinom i HITom.

- Sto se tice epiduralne to isto doktor mora odrediti s obzirom na dozu - neki kazu da s manjim dozama niskomolekularnog heparina epiduralna nije problem i daje se, no po nekim izvorima treba proci 10-12 sati od zadnje doze do epiduralne. Koliko znam ove preventivne doze ne razrijedjuju krv bas jako (npr. na koagulogramu APTV i PV su u granicama).

Dobro je sto si obavila kompletne pretrage, na zalost na neke nalaze se tu duze ceka. Kod tebe je specificno to sto ti se trombofilija vec manifestirala, koliko vidim kod takvih slucajeva zene najcesce ostaju na heparinu do par tjedana nakon poroda, doktor ce odrediti sto je za tvoj slucaj najbolje.

Prakticarke makculina, uporna... ce ti sigurno reci koliko cesto se krv kontrolira i kako se najbolje bockati.

Sretno!

----------


## sanja74

Meni su rekli da zbog HITa trombocite kontroliram svakih 3-4 tj.

----------


## mačkulina

Praktični dio Fraxiparina....

ja bodem pod 45 stupnjeva pod kožu..

Prije istisnem zrak od paranoje da ne ubodem žilu i ne dogodi mi se zrak u žili i da ne dođe do srca krvotokom...

Uzmem onaj pozamašni celulit (koji se je eto u 19 tjedana nakupio) i tu ubodem..

Injekcije držim u frižideru.. 

Kada unosiš sadržaj injekcije radi to sporo jer će te manje peći...

I to je to..dezimficiraš prije i dezimficiraš poslije

Nekad imaš podljev a nekada ga nemaš imaš samo kvrgu..

to ti ovisi o načinu samodavanja te brzini kojom sadržaj unosiš a modrica ovisi da li si pogodila kapilaru ili ne

Romantično..zar ne?   :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Lili, što se pikanja tiče, meni sestre kažu da ide između 45 i 90 stupnjeva, a sad je li to malo dublje ili pliće, važno je da se cijela doza aplicira. Ja sam sebi isto davala pliće i imala veće podljeve, a vidim da mi u bolnici daju svakako (najčešće visoko u rame, tj.mišić, možda zato što baš nemam mesa na nadlakticama). 
I nisi jedina smotana s injekcijama, ja si iskopam takvu rupu na mjestu apliciranja samo zato što mi je ruka nesigurna i uvijek sam malčice uznemirena kad si je dajem.
mačkulina, upravo to je meni imunologinja na Rebru rekla - da nemam APS jer se on očituje u 2. i 3. trimestru, a ginekolozi koji se bave reproduktivnom imunologijom da imam. A meni je, brate, svejedno što imam i kako se to zove, samo da mi daju kakav "eliksir" pa da uspijem izvući bar jednu trudnoću.

----------


## lilium

vikki   :Love:

----------


## uporna

E sad ovako.
Ja sam bila 1. puta na pretragama 26.11. kad nisam još znala da sam trudna i tada mi je određena doza prema nalazima. Od tada niti jednom nisam vadila krv, navodno ćemo sljedeći put vidjeti kad ću ići opet u bolnicu, a tad ću biti 15. tjedan trudnoće.
Da je ovo komplesna tema - je i ja sam se pomalo pogubila u njoj, ali sam i prilično zadovoljna jer sam uspjela izganjati sve pretrage i saznati za dr.Đ. i to puno znači jer nitko me nikad nije od lječnika uputio bilo kuda osim moj socijalac prije više od 10 godina nakon spermiograma MM na VV.
Sve ostalo je istraženo na ovim stranicama i primjenjeno u praksi, po metodi uzmi stvar u svoje ruke i bori se za sebe. 
Kad sam došla dr.D., pitao me zašto sam došla (zato što sam prošla xy postupaka niti jedan uspješan) i dobila popis pretraga. Kad sam s tim došla socijalcu pitao me je kako sam došla do dr.D. (lijepo čula i naručila se). I tako je krenulo. Više me socijalac ništa ne pita samo piše uputnice i zato sam mu zahvalna.




> A meni je, brate, svejedno što imam i kako se to zove, samo da mi daju kakav "eliksir" pa da uspijem izvući bar jednu trudnoću.


 Ovo je dobro rečeno jer stvarno je nebitno koji je problem već da se on definira i liječi kako bi svi uspjeli biti roditelji.
*vikki*  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Cure, hvala vam na informacijama, sve vas puno   :Love:   i   :Kiss:  

Šta bih bez vas? 
vikki, ~~~~~ za ovaj put i eliksir, 
uporna pa već 15 tj. vauuu kako vrijeme leti?!bravo!!!

tako mi je drago da su tu neka meni poznata imena i drage osobe: vikki, uporna, isabel, mačkulina, yana, Lilium (za tebe znam i preko dr. R. može preko pp), sretna,..sorry ako nekog zaboravih...

zlata ste vrijedne!!!! curke moje!!!! 
Sad letim do svoje dr. zbog bolovanja pa ću usput tražit još jednu lekciju za davanje injekcija  :Smile:  (štrepsa do kraja   :Laughing:  )

----------


## lilium

> za tebe znam i preko dr. R. može preko pp


Draga Lili75,
samo da je tebi situacija pod kontrolom!
moram priznati da si me iznenadila s citatom   :Embarassed:  
Nisam redovna pacijentica dr. R, no bila sam kod njega na konzultacijama i na mene je ostavio odlican dojam!

Sretno i velika   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

Meni je koma kad mi iscuri nakon davanja injekcije kapljica heparina. Uvijek se pitam koliko je ostalo.. jel bi trebala to "nadoknaditi"...
Ma ne iscuri mi često, možda jednom u 10 dana po kap, ali..

----------


## navi

> Meni je koma kad mi iscuri nakon davanja injekcije kapljica heparina. Uvijek se pitam koliko je ostalo.. jel bi trebala to "nadoknaditi"...
> Ma ne iscuri mi često, možda jednom u 10 dana po kap, ali..


ne brini se draga, to je sve normalno   :Heart:  
tako sam radosna zbog tebe trudnice....

----------


## mačkulina

> Meni je koma kad mi iscuri nakon davanja injekcije kapljica heparina. Uvijek se pitam koliko je ostalo.. jel bi trebala to "nadoknaditi"...
> Ma ne iscuri mi često, možda jednom u 10 dana po kap, ali..


kak ti iscuri?? meni uvijek sve uđe u mene...

do zadnje kapi ja to zabijem u sebe

----------


## Novel

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je koma kad mi iscuri nakon davanja injekcije kapljica heparina. Uvijek se pitam koliko je ostalo.. jel bi trebala to "nadoknaditi"...
> Ma ne iscuri mi često, možda jednom u 10 dana po kap, ali..
> 
> 
> kak ti iscuri?? meni uvijek sve uđe u mene...
> 
> do zadnje kapi ja to zabijem u sebe


a kak ti ne iscuri na početku ako istiskuješ zrak, kako znaš da si ga istisnula... ja ako ga idem istisnuti barem kap dvije izađu, dva puta mi je dosta štrcnulo od potiska pa te nisam ni dala nego nove...
a na kraju kad izvadim, mada istišćem do kraja dok je još u koži, kad izvadim onda još ak stisnem zna izaći mala kap... ne znam... i mene brino pogotov zato kaj mimam samo 0,3ml fraxiparinea. sutra idem đelmišu pa ću  baš pitati...

----------


## sanja74

> kak ti iscuri?? meni uvijek sve uđe u mene...
> 
> do zadnje kapi ja to zabijem u sebe


Kad izvučem iglu, ponekad mi izađe kap krvi, ponekad kap heparina. Pikam se u nogu.

----------


## Novel

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kak ti iscuri?? meni uvijek sve uđe u mene...
> 
> do zadnje kapi ja to zabijem u sebe
> 
> 
> Kad izvučem iglu, ponekad mi izađe kap krvi, ponekad kap heparina. Pikam se u nogu.


a tebi iz noge? meni iz šprice...

----------


## sanja74

> a tebi iz noge? meni iz šprice...


Pa sve do kraja "iscijedim" u sebe.   :Grin:  
Zrak ne istiskujem.

----------


## Novel

> Novel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a tebi iz noge? meni iz šprice...
> 
> 
> Pa sve do kraja "iscijedim" u sebe.   
> Zrak ne istiskujem.


da, j aponekad da ponekad ne...najčešće da.
i istišćem do kraja, al kažem kad istiskujem monda mora izaći, jer kak inače znaš da si istusnuo zrak, al meni zna i kad ivadim špricu pa kada pokušam još stsnuti da vidim, izaći mala kap.
al dobro, mislim da to nije niš strašno.  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Ja se od prošlog tjedna pikam u butine, jer mi je tiba već velika, počela sam dobivati podljeve, i bed mi je pikati se u bušu, kad znam da je mrvica sve veća, strah me.

U butine mi je ok, isto me boli i peće, malo, ali također ne istiskujem zrak, nego kako ubodem, tako pokalo istisnem vijelu količinu šprice u nogu, obično na kraju bude samo onaj balončić zraka. Pričekam koju sekundu i pokalo izvadim, i nikada mi ništa, niti iz igle niti iz tijela ne šprica van.
Imam male tamnocrvene točke dan nakon uboda, podljeve srećom ne.

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoćo istiskivala zrak i imala sam puno veće i češće podljeve, više me je bolilo, znalo mi je špricati nekad iz tijela nakon izvašene igle...

Znam da je kod Gonal Pena krucijalno da se igla nakon istiskivanja ostavi još par sekundi(5-6) u tijelu, jer lijek još curi. Jednom sam izvukla Gonal odmah nakon, i još mi je pola curilo van   :Mad:  .

Možda je slično i kod Heparina.

E da pitam, meni se par puta desilo da kad sam izvadila iglu nakon pikanja, da mi je pojavila kapljica dvije krvi iz uboda. Ja bi kao i uvijek obrisala s alkoholiziranom vaticom, i bilo bi ok. Ali se prestrašim. Pa nisam to venu ili nešto takvo ubola, možda kakvu žilicu, ili prokrvljeniju kožu??

----------


## vikki

Što se tiče krvi i pikanja u nogu, kažu mi sestre u bolnici da kad zapiknem iglu (ako se bojim da ne dam u kakvu kapilaru), malo povučem natrag i ako se crveni, znači da sam zabola u neku žilicu, pa treba samo izvući injekciju i piknuti u drugo mjesto. 
A uvijek izađe kapljice prije i kapljica poslije, no sumnjam da o rezultat ovisi o dvije kapljice.
Sretno, cure!

----------


## Isabel

Cure, kako vi dobivate Heparin preko socijalnog? Ja imam problema...

Koja je procedura dobivanja Fragmina na recept?

Naime, ja sam u bolnici prema preporuci dr, Đelmiša (koji mi je rekao da što bezveze plaćam lijek, kad ga mogu dobiti na recept) dobila terapiju heparinom (Fragmin) napisanu na Otpusnom pismu i sestra s PT1 me je uputila u Trudničku kliniku kod Đelmiša da tamo vidim. 
Sestra tamo me je zapisala, i rekla da kad donesem uputnicu za 30 komada od svog socijalnog ginekologa, pa da mi ih naručiti.

Ja sam bila kod svog soc. gin. ali on naravno nema pojma o tome, bljezgara kako to nije priznat lijek na popisu HZZO-a (a je!), da se to ne može i ne daje na recept, i kako mi on to ne može dati :Shock: !

I što sad?!?! Ja se mogu s njim do mile volje svađati tamo snjim, ali on mi recept ne da. Kao, ne može.
Opća praksa mi također ne može dati, i kak da ja sad riješim tu problematiku.
Soc. gin.  me šeće - kaže neka odem kod MPO doktora (recimo dr. Đelmiš ili kod nekoga sa Sv. Duha) da mi oni daju recept, jer oni kao MPO doktori jedini mogu. 
Gdje ću ja sad opet šetati po bolnicama i moljakati recept za Fragmin, i da ne kažem tako svakih 30 dana :Shock: ??!?!


Kaj da radim?? 

 :Love:

----------


## vikki

Ajme, Isabel, daj mu zaprijeti - medijima, čime god. viči, pošalji TM-a... kakvi idioti. Koliko znam, cure bez problema dobivaju uputnice od raznih soc. ginića (ja nemam iskustva jer ih dobivam dok ležim u bolnici, a doma sam imala također one koje sam sama platila).

----------


## sanja74

Ja sam prvih cca 2-3 mjeseca kupovala heparin. Onda mi je dr koji mi vodi trudnoću rekao da ga mogu dobivati preko bolnice.
Bila sam u bolnici jedan dan-forme radi. Dr je poslao moju povijest bolesti na neku komisiju, i odobreno mi je da s obzirom na dijagnozu i ranije spontane dobivam heparin do kraja trudnoće + još 6 tjedana.
Onda sam s otpusnim pismom išla svojoj dr opće prakse, da mi da uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu - hematologija. I onda s tim na hematologiju na SvDuhu. Tamo popričala s hematologom, on mi odobrio heparin. I dobila sam ga za 30 dana.
Sad bi svakih 30 dana trebala kod opće prakse po uputnicu za heparin (dnevna bolnica), pa na SvDuh po lijekove.

----------


## Novel

*Isabel*trebaš tražiti UPUTNICU ZA BOLNIČKO LIJEČENJE FRAGMINOM (kod mene fraxiparineom) i napisati one jedinice koliko i komada, a ne recept.  :Love:  
tako su meni rekli za fraxiparine i baš danas idem po drugu uputnicu...

----------


## Novel

> *Isabel*trebaš tražiti UPUTNICU ZA *AMBULANTNO* LIJEČENJE FRAGMINOM (kod mene fraxiparineom) i napisati one jedinice koliko i komada, a ne recept.  
> tako su meni rekli za fraxiparine i baš danas idem po drugu uputnicu...


sori ne bolničko, već ambulantno  :Embarassed:

----------


## Isabel

I teta u Perovoj, tamo u ambulanti ti se nije na to bunila kad si donijela uputnicu a ne recept?

Jer meni je baš rekla recept, pa me sad to buni  :Smile: 

Probati ću bilo što dobiti, pa vidjeti!

Hvala   :Love:  !

----------


## uporna

> I teta u Perovoj, tamo u ambulanti ti se nije na to bunila kad si donijela uputnicu a ne recept?
> 
> Jer meni je baš rekla recept, pa me sad to buni 
> 
> Probati ću bilo što dobiti, pa vidjeti!
> 
> Hvala   !


Sigurno je UPUTNICA ja bila u petak sa njom podići u Petrovoj fraxiparine. Bez brige, a socijalac ti je dobro rekao niti jedna inekcija ne ide na recept koji izdaje opća praksa.

Samo uputnica na kojoj piše 30 fraxiparina od npr. 0,4 ml (tako kod mene piše) i to dobila već dva puta bez problema.  :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Isabel ja sam uredno sama kupovala fragmin  (koristila sam ga do 25.tj) i sačuvala sve račune (moraju bitri izdani na tvoje ime), i kad mi je završila terapija predala sve to na HZZO sa zahtjevom za povrat novaca - rekli su mi da su ga pozitivno riješili, ali još nisam ništa dobila na račun. To ti je jedna od opcija.

----------


## laky

Evo i mene da se javim .Danas samo konačno razgovarala s dr Kuvačićem o svemu i predlozio mi je da ipak dođem u Petrovu da odradim ostatak nalaza da sam mirna pa ću uzeti od mog doca iz Mostara uputnicu i to zavrsiti.

Čovjek je na mene ostavio dobar utisak ,razgovarali smo skoro pola sata o svemu i svečemu vezanu za trudnoću.Valjda sto nas je u Hercegovini malo u MPO vodama (zbog neuređenog zakona i financija) pa nam posvete malo vise pozornosti.Bar nesto.Tako da sam vjerojatno nakon 5.2 u ZG .Jel treba neka posebna rezervacija za Petrovu za pretrage ili se samo pojavim s uputnicom?

----------


## uporna

Kad sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Đ. on me je naručio točno određeni dan da dođem. Tako da ne znam. Trebala bi nazvati.

----------


## laky

nazvat ću   :Kiss:  
Jesi li sve zavrsila za jedan dan ili trebam vise dana dolaziti?

----------


## mačkulina

ma u jedan dan sve središ

----------


## laky

a sta da mi piše na uputnici (da napomenem dr   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
kod nas je super zdravstvo imaju volje za napisati uputnice ali bas neznaju bas sta treba napisati uvijek pa nije zgoreg napomenuti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mačkulina

ako je bolnica na jedan dan onda uputnica za dnevnu bolnicu a  ako je za više dana uputnica za bolničko liječenje

pitaj kada se budeš naručivala koliko ćeš ostati da znaš sa uputnicom, što da kažeš za napisati

----------


## sanja74

Cure koje ste uzimale heparin do poroda (ili trudnice koje to namjeravaju), kakav porod planirate?
Pitala sam dr neki dan, i on mi savjetuje inducirani. Može li bez toga?

----------


## vikki

Vrlo rado bih ti odgovorila, samo da mi je doći do poroda   :Rolling Eyes:  
sanja74   :Kiss: 
Već će se cure javiti.

----------


## Lili75

Ne vidim nijedan razlog zašto bi naš porod bio inducirani   :Rolling Eyes:  
i što si točno mislila pod tim?

Osobno bih htjela prirodni porod po mogućnosti bez svekolike današnje kemije, a moj dr. mi je rekao da bih trebala prestati koristiti heparin par dana prije poroda, a dr. Đ. da ne trebam prestajat koristit heparin do poroda da će on vodit računa.

Samo ne znam kako jer se ne mislim porađat u Petrovoj   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> O a dr. Đ. da ne trebam prestajat koristit heparin do poroda da će on vodit računa.
> 
> Samo ne znam kako jer se ne mislim porađat u Petrovoj


He, he niti ja ali će doktor koji će me porađati a i svi oko mene znati to jer se ipak mislim pojaviti koji dan prije i tamo gdje ću roditi.  :Grin:  

Znači nema potrebe da pitam dr.Đ.  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

baš tako draga, nego jel mi možeš na pp di planiraš rodit   :Wink:

----------


## sanja74

a jel možete vas dvije meni na pp gdi ćete rodit?   :Trep trep:

----------


## mačkulina

blago vama..... kada razmišljate o porodima..

ja razmišljam od UZV do UZV...a do poroda imam odraditi još pola trudnoće.....

Svaka vam čast  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> a jel možete vas dvije meni na pp gdi ćete rodit?


i meni  - sve tri   :Grin:  !!

----------


## Lili75

Curke, ajd da sad ne šaljem na pp-e, tu ću, ja se još nisam 100% odlučila, ali sam se dvoumila između Sv.Duha i Vinogradske, i mislim da će presudit Sv.Duh zbog recimo najveće vjerojatnosti  za prirodni porod i zbog rooming-in-a da što prije uspostavimo dojenje. Varaždin m ije nažalost otpao iz tehničkih razloga.
Konačnu odluku ću donijeti u dogovoru s ginkom na pregledu idući tjedan kad ću biti u 29 tj. pa vam javim. 

Koliko sam skužila možda još jednom odem do njega (u 32. ili 33. tjednu) i onda me prebacuje na bolničke preglede pa se trebam što prije i odlučiti.A i voljela bih se malo "simbiozirati" s okruženjem u kojem ću donijeti na svijet svoju malu sportašicu koja non-stop vježba u maminom trbuhu.

By the way,  kako imam male plave podljeve po nogama od pikanja, danas sam uspjela po 1.put piknut se u ruku i nekako je zgodnije, na ruci nema nikakvog podljeva, valjda su mi noge pune žila i žilica što od T. što od moje genetike.

----------


## Lili75

*uporna, sanja74 i isabel* sad je na vas red, ili tu ili na pp.  :Wink:

----------


## laky

> Curke, ajd da sad ne šaljem na pp-e, tu ću, ja se još nisam 100% odlučila, ali sam se dvoumila između Sv.Duha i Vinogradske, i mislim da će presudit Sv.Duh zbog recimo najveće vjerojatnosti  za prirodni porod i zbog rooming-in-a da što prije uspostavimo dojenje. Varaždin m ije nažalost otpao iz tehničkih razloga.
> Konačnu odluku ću donijeti u dogovoru s ginkom na pregledu idući tjedan kad ću biti u 29 tj. pa vam javim. 
> 
> Koliko sam skužila možda još jednom odem do njega (u 32. ili 33. tjednu) i onda me prebacuje na bolničke preglede pa se trebam što prije i odlučiti.A i voljela bih se malo "simbiozirati" s okruženjem u kojem ću donijeti na svijet svoju malu sportašicu koja non-stop vježba u maminom trbuhu.
> 
> By the way,  kako imam male plave podljeve po nogama od pikanja, danas sam uspjela po 1.put piknut se u ruku i nekako je zgodnije, na ruci nema nikakvog podljeva, valjda su mi noge pune žila i žilica što od T. što od moje genetike.


Lili ajde ti kod nas u bolnicu ja sam juče ostala   :shock:  kad sam vidjela .sobe rodilja su uređene kao u hotelu s 5 zvjezdica i pored svakog kreveta je krevetac za bebe uz TV i kupaonicu u svakoj sobi .konačno smo dobili bolnicu   :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

Prije (koju godinu) sam mislila da ću roditi u Varaždinu.
S obzirom da sam par bebica izgubila, i da ova trudnoća konačno lijepo napreduje.. mislim da ću na Sv.Duh. Tamo sam se godinama liječila od neplodnosti. A i dr koji mi vodi trudnoću radi tamo.
Strah me otići u Varaždin, pa da se nešto iskomplicira..

p.s. i moje noge su plave.. sve si razmišljam jel da danas idem na bazen ili ne (samo kao pratnja MM i kćeri). ne izgleda baš nešto...   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

Nema potrebe da pišem na pp. Ja ću u Vinogradskoj.

Mačkulina draga to se zove optimizam. Naravno da i ja čekam sljedeći uzv da vidim jel' sve ok. 
Mene ti okvirni planovi drže jer moram o nečemu misliti. Naravno da očekujem da se i ostvare ali lijepo tebi stoji u potpisu.   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

U četvrtak navečer sam se pikala u desnu nogu - taman sam mislila da sam našla mjesto na kojem me manje boli i gdje mi nisu tolike modrice.. (pikam se na maltene isto mjesto već par dana). Jučer navečer sam se pikala na istom mjestu, ali na drugoj nozi. 
Danas ujutro sam vidla da mi se od uboda od prije 36h stvoriio crvni podljev, i sad me to boli kad diram.
Jesam nešto zeznula?!

----------


## vikki

Sumnjam da je nesto ozbiljno, sanja, i da pogodis kakvu kapilaricu, mislim da se nista strasno ne moze dogoditi (moji su podljevi plavozeleni i to kada se preplitko upiknem).
U svakom slucaju nemoj pikati oko toga mjesta dok ne prodje.

----------


## sanja74

I ja mislim da nije ništa "strašno".. ali širi se pomalo. Ko da se podljev povećava.
Grrrrr...

----------


## mačkulina

ma nije ništa...kupi heparin kremu i maži to mjesto

----------


## mačkulina

ja o porodu ću razmišljati tek od 32 tjedna kako to inače i biva.. a sa 35 krenuti u tu bolnicu (koju god da izaberem).

Ja sam uporna dosta tu sujeverna.. u prvoj trudnoći sam ime već izabrala, ticker napravila, robicu pokupovala, izabrala i bolnicu i vrstu poroda i san moj se srušio skoro u 28 tjednu.
Ovaj put sam ležala također u sobi sa Romkinjama (ja njih obožavam kao žene jer su pune mudrosti koje mi NEMAMO) i jedna mi je rekla lijepo: ' kod nas roma, niti se planira išta, niti se išta kupuje, niti se ime bira - NIŠTA' 
Nevalja to.... kao da izazivaš nešto.

Ovaj put odlučila sma da ju poslušam...

a za razliku od vas koje ste gubile mele trudnoće, imam i dodatni strah koji je neusporediv sa racionalnošću

----------


## uporna

> ja o porodu ću razmišljati tek od 32 tjedna kako to inače i biva.. a sa 35 krenuti u tu bolnicu (koju god da izaberem).
> 
> Ja sam uporna dosta tu sujeverna.. u prvoj trudnoći sam ime već izabrala, ticker napravila, robicu pokupovala, izabrala i bolnicu i vrstu poroda i san moj se srušio skoro u 28 tjednu.
> Ovaj put sam ležala također u sobi sa Romkinjama (ja njih obožavam kao žene jer su pune mudrosti koje mi NEMAMO) i jedna mi je rekla lijepo: ' kod nas roma, niti se planira išta, niti se išta kupuje, niti se ime bira - NIŠTA' 
> Nevalja to.... kao da izazivaš nešto.
> 
> Ovaj put odlučila sma da ju poslušam...
> 
> a za razliku od vas koje ste gubile mele trudnoće, imam i dodatni strah koji je neusporediv sa racionalnošću


Znam draga   :Love:  
Ja uopće ne sumnjam da ćeš ti uredno dogurati do poroda sa svojom curkom.
Ja sam također pomalo praznovjerna pa ne mislim ništa kupovati dok ne budem ogromna, ali do tada gledam, čitam, maštam i skupljam dojmove. Eto to su moji snovi i nade za koje iskreno vjerujem da će se i ostvariti.

----------


## sanja74

Ja se u prošim trudnoćama nisam mogla opustiti. I sad mi je dugo trebalo da počnem o izraslini na trbuhu razmišljati kao o bebi (još uvijek si to ne dopuštam "do kraja".. ali.. ). ŽELIM svim srcem vjerovati da će biti sve ok. 
Još ne mogu razmišljati o imenu.. ni vizualizirati bebu..

To je valjda i razlog što još uvijek radim.. Da nemam previše vremena za razmišljanje o crnim scenarijima.


Nego, kad bi se trebala zabrinuti zbog crvenila na nozi? Kojem dr da eventualno odem?
(trenutno nisam ni u Zg.. ali..)

----------


## sanja74

Još nešto.. kad sam doznala da ćemo dobiti sina, malo mi je bilo žao što nije curka. I to najviše jer kažu da su cure "jače" i "otpornije"..

----------


## Novel

> ja o porodu ću razmišljati tek od 32 tjedna kako to inače i biva.. a sa 35 krenuti u tu bolnicu (koju god da izaberem).
> 
> Ja sam uporna dosta tu sujeverna.. u prvoj trudnoći sam ime već izabrala, ticker napravila, robicu pokupovala, izabrala i bolnicu i vrstu poroda i san moj se srušio skoro u 28 tjednu.
> Ovaj put sam ležala također u sobi sa Romkinjama (ja njih obožavam kao žene jer su pune mudrosti koje mi NEMAMO) i jedna mi je rekla lijepo: ' kod nas roma, niti se planira išta, niti se išta kupuje, niti se ime bira - NIŠTA' 
> Nevalja to.... kao da izazivaš nešto.
> 
> Ovaj put odlučila sma da ju poslušam...
> 
> a za razliku od vas koje ste gubile mele trudnoće, imam i dodatni strah koji je neusporediv sa racionalnošću


malo smo OT al ajde... :Smile: 

svih nas je strah  :Love:  ... mene užasno, i bez obzira na "male" trudnoće koje sam gubila, strah me* itekako* narednih tjedana, istih ko i tebe... pa hoće li se na UZV sve dobro vidjeti, stigne li se intervenirati i sto čuda... živim za pomake bebe koje osjećam i za otkucaje koje čujem... ni ja se ne mogu opustiti kako bih željela i uživati u trudnoći kao u najljepšem razdoblju života, uvijek sam se tome veselila(ma i sada se veselim, samo da je sve OK) jer me strah i svojih i tuđih scenarija koje sam čitala... al ime imam, brojim si dane, i mislim da svatko od nas, a sada dal ćemo o tome pisati na forumu ili ne... i tako nešto objelodaniti-naš izbor. kako da kada me netko pitam kako će se zvati da im ne kažem Luka ili Nika kada to znam odavno, godinama... a od srca se nadam da ću ime sretna i nadjenuti...

----------


## mačkulina

ali to nije isti strah.... 

i ne možeš ga uspoređivati.  tebe je strah ishoda trudnoće  a mene tjedana u kojim sam izgubila svoju prvu bebu koji sad eto počinju uskoro i moji se demoni bude dok su tvoji prošli (hvala Bogu)

U ovom slučaju da se uspoređivati bol jer bol je bol neovisno o stupnju trudnoće ali draga moja uđi ti u treći trimestar pa ga rađaj mrtvo tada možemo govoriti o nečem što se zove isto

----------


## Novel

imam osjećaj da si malo stala na stražnje noge, što nikako, ali nikako nisam htjela  :Love:  ...ja razumijem što ti želiš reći, i uopće ne želim minorizirati niti išta uspoređivati ili govriti da je isto... ne da mi se sada pisati o svojim strahovima, al sam htjela reći da me isto strah sličnih uzroka kao tvojih onoga što ti se dogodilo. i koagulacije, tromb. i tih čuda u tim istim tjednima ako me kužiš... vjeruj mi da se bojim. grozno mi je i zamisliti takve porode, toga me strah.... i žao mi je da to ijedna žena mora proći. vjeruj mi moja druga kiretaža koja mi je bila neopisivo bolna mi je nanjela i psihičke boli jer sam se tako kiretana na živo osjećala kao silovana... mogu tek misliti kako je tebi.
 ti se bojiš, al imaš svu doktorsku brigu-vrhunsku, jer vidim da se paralelno kontroliraš kod njih više privatno, na terapiji si i stvarno mislim da nema šanse da se takvo što ponovi. čekam u utorak ostatak trombofilije pa ću vidjeti... ako je negativno možda mao i odahnem, pa onda u sri UZV kojeg se isto bojim...
a ja sam htjela samo reći da to što mi tu javno ne objavljujemo imena ili gdje ćemo roditi npr. ili ne kupujemo robicu ne znači da ne razmišljamo o tome, mada priznajem, mene je strah kupiti i trudničku odjeću još, a više u ništa ne stanem...

----------


## Novel

> ali draga moja uđi ti u treći trimestar pa ga rađaj mrtvo tada možemo govoriti o nečem što se zove isto


ne daj Bože

----------


## mačkulina

pa nisi valjda mislila da ti ja to želim :? :? 

Ne, nikome i nikad...

nego samo objašnjavam da nije isto ono što ti poistovječuješ da je isto

a i sama si to ovom rečenicom potvrdila..

Kažem ti, tvoji demoni su prošli...moji sad počinju i nisam za ovakav tip razgovora uopće

----------


## Novel

naravno da nisam. ma nema smisla sada raspravljati... samo želim da sve prođe svima dobro  :Smile:   :Kiss:  
nego reci ti meni, hoće li ti povećavati dozu fraxiparina onda?
šta misliš dal je OK da ostanem na 0,3ml ak mi budu ok ove preostale tri mutacije? ili ne daj Bože pozitivne, hoće li mi Đelmiš povećati dozu?

----------


## mačkulina

> naravno da nisam. ma nema smisla sada raspravljati... samo želim da sve prođe svima dobro   
> nego reci ti meni, hoće li ti povećavati dozu fraxiparina onda?
> šta misliš dal je OK da ostanem na 0,3ml ak mi budu ok ove preostale tri mutacije? ili ne daj Bože pozitivne, hoće li mi Đelmiš povećati dozu?


nisam tu pametna. dr. Kos i dr. Podobnik (neovisno jedan za drugog) su rekli isto..od 20 tjedna potrebe bebe se povećavaju i trebati će veća doza a Đ o tome šuti.

ne znam što da mislim

----------


## Novel

vidiš to nisam znala... znam da si nekaj pričala o tome, pa me zanimalo dal ti je Đelmiš kaj rekao. ma ja isto ne znam kaj ću s njim i petrovom. išla sam do njega u trudničku prije dva tjedna, baš da ga malo pitam o tome i kada će mi prekontrolirati krv, al naravno nisam njega uhvatila već starčevića i sve je bilo ko po traci.i ništa mi nisu ni napisali ni rekli osim da nastavim fraxiparinom i ponovni pregled za tri tjedna. očito bi trebala kod prof. privatno, al se bojim da će onda to tamo povući i preglede i UZV kod profesorice, a ja sam zadovoljna za sada Vilijem... ne znam. sve mi dođe da se prebacim kod Hafnera kako sam prvo i htjela. pvdje kao da te zaborave.

----------


## mačkulina

> al se bojim da će onda to tamo povući i *preglede i UZV kod profesorice,* a ja sam *zadovoljna za sada Vilijem*... ne znam. sve mi dođe da se prebacim kod *Hafnera* kako sam prvo i htjela. pvdje kao da te zaborave.


a ona   :Rolling Eyes:  
Vili je super   :Smile:  
ko je taj?

----------


## Novel

dr Hafner je šef patologije trudnoće na sv.duhu, cijela familija i preci mu ginekolozi, poroio je moju šogi, a bavi se i heparinom. i moja Ujevićka me zapravo na početku trudnoće njemu poslala da mi ovede heparin ak će trebati al onda ja ono završila kod đelmiša. radi privatno u supernovoj.. tamo je ekipa sa sv.duha. a ujevićkin muži radi i tamo i na duhu, i ona bi mi bila super poveznica.. ma više sam sva zbunjena

----------


## mačkulina

a joj ne znam što da ti kažem.

vidi, odi razgovaraj.... kako meni svi doktori rekođe Đ se jedini ozbiljno u Hrvatskoj bavi heparinom i prvi ga je uveo još 1980 godine kod svojih pacijentica.

Ma ......ne znam...odi i porazgovaraj sa tim Hefnerom, vidi kaj on ima pametnog za reći

----------


## laky

jesno pitanje ako znate odgovor .Ima li ijedna cura sto je išla na pretrage u prtrovu da joj nije dat fragmin i heparin.Kakvi nalazi moraju biti da se izbjegne?
Koliko vidim ovdje sve cure koje su i posumnjale dobile su ga bar preventivno a moj ginekolog (sad koliko je upoznet )  :? kaze da moze biti problem kod poroda .jooj sto pitanja.ali eto vidit ću slijedeći tjedan kakvo je stanje

----------


## vikki

*Novel*  :Smile:   i Hafner i Ujevićka su izvrsni (iskustvo dviju kolegica s problematičnim trudnoćama, kombinacija "Supernova" i Sv. Duh).
*laky*, da bi dobila u Petrovoj heparin, moraš imati dijagnozu ili sumnju na kakav problem s koagulacijom, trombofilijom... ili, ne daj bože, nekoliko spontanih iza sebe. Ja sam ga dobila zbog prethodna dva spontana i povišenog jednog nalaza (ACA, antikardiolipinska antitijela), a preventivno će ti ga dati recimo dr. R. u Viliju (ne znam sad kako je kad si već u određenom tjednu trudnoće, sve je u redu, i svi nalazi ti budu o.k., mislim da tu onda nema indikacije za terapiju).
Nakon samo jednog spontanog i povišenih ACA nisu mi dali, tek nakon drugog (a ionako nije pomoglo).
Kad ćeš u Petrovu?

----------


## vikki

I da, ginekolozi različito gledaju na duljinu uzimanja heparina s obzirom na porod, ali oni koji ti ga prepišu sasvim sigurno znaju do kojega trenutka će ti ga preporučiti i zašto (cure su uzimale do 30., 32. tjedna, neke do poroda, a neke i 6 tjedana iza poroda, pretpostavljam da ovisi o dijagnozi).

----------


## mačkulina

> jesno pitanje ako znate odgovor .Ima li ijedna cura sto je išla na pretrage u prtrovu da joj nije dat fragmin i heparin.Kakvi nalazi moraju biti da se izbjegne?
> Koliko vidim ovdje sve cure koje su i posumnjale dobile su ga bar preventivno a moj ginekolog (sad koliko je upoznet )  :? kaze da moze biti problem kod poroda .jooj sto pitanja.ali eto vidit ću slijedeći tjedan kakvo je stanje


mislim da naši u Petrovoj ne daju preventivno ako nema nalaza...
sve se mora poklopiti sa dijagnozama ili ako imaš više spontanih pa ti ga daju kao prevenciju.

kod poroda? ne jer su to preventivne doze...koliko sam shvatila ja dobijam od svih forumašica najveću dozu 5700 IU (ili mislim da uz mene je počela dobivati lili75 od nedavno).. i to je preventivno.

Obustavlja se da/dva prije poroda i najnormalnije se porađa i nastavlj anakon poroda.

to su preventivne doze a ne terapijske

----------


## laky

hvala vam za odgovor.mislim slijedeći tjedan ili eventuaalno ponedj.16.2

----------


## mačkulina

koliko si ti trudna?

----------


## laky

16 tjedana sutra.mislis da je kasno za heparin?neznam postoje li neki simptomi koji upućuju na trombozu ,vene ili sl.ja to nista nemam čak se jedva nađu   :Rolling Eyes:  .mozda ponovim i koagulogram tek da vidim trenutno stanje opet.zadnji je bio prije 3 tjedna mislim  :? tek dok nevidim gore stanje

----------


## mačkulina

ma razmišljam naglas.... te trombofilije se čekaju po 4 tjedna na rezultate.. to je ono što sam ti davno rekla.
Dugo se čekaju.
Znači sa 17 tjedana dolaziš i vadiš krv a rezultete ćeš dobiti sa 22 tjedna.

Ne znam što da kažem, svakako napomeni da nemaš nešto previše vremena.

Jer on se uvodi u terapiju ranije (meni je sa 4 tjedna) a ostalima ne znam neka se izjasne

----------


## Isabel

> *uporna, sanja74 i isabel* sad je na vas red, ili tu ili na pp.


U prvoj trudnoći planirali smo Austriju i Kuću za porode, jer sam poornik neasistiranog i prirodnog poroda, kao i stalnom boravku sa bebom i mužem nakon poroda.
Trudnoću i porod ne smatram medicinskom intervencijom i "bolesti", pa bi rao rodila u mirnom, domaćem okruženju (naravno u sigurnim rukama) nego u gužvovitoj bolnici, kao na traci, gdje me se požuruje...

Nažalost, svojeg usnulog anđela  :Sad:  sam rodila na Sv.Duhu, i imala jedino mogući inducirani porod...

Sad, opet bi najradije u Austriju, kod babice Felber, no kako smo sada puno više u strahu, na iglama, prestrašeniji, ma znate... i još mnogo toga, nekako se ne opterećujem time, mislim si lako ćemo dogovoriti sve kad za to dođe, daj bože, vrijeme :D.
Sve u svemu, biti će tu puno vaganja i kandidata za odluku, jer želja mi je Austrija, ali moj doktor R. je taj koji mi predlaže što je s njegove perspektive naj naj za nas, ipak ću sa štovanjem i velikim uvažavanjem razmisliti kad mi on predloži gdje. 
Da li će to biti zeleno svijetlo za Austriju, ili dr. Đelmiš u Petrovoj, ili pak dr. Ujević na Sv. Duhu, ne znam. Sve ovisi o stanju i kraju trudnoće, hoće li sve biti uredno, bebica živa i zdrava, okrenuta, do 37.tj. u buši...
Nadam se da će nam sve prolaziti u redu do samoga kraja i da neće biti razloga da nemamo porod kakav si želimo.

 :Love:

----------


## Isabel

> Još nešto.. kad sam doznala da ćemo dobiti sina, malo mi je bilo žao što nije curka. I to najviše jer kažu da su cure "jače" i "otpornije"..


tako i ja. Sad bi rado da je sve obrnuto od prošle trudnoće. Trauma i strah je mrvicu manja ako mosim curicu, je stvarno slove kao otpornije... 
Ma da je dčko ili cra, samoo da nam dođe i ostane živo i zdravo  :D  :D !
SVE drugo nije bitno.
Ajme, kako sam OT, dobiti ću po nosu...  :Grin: 

Ja čekam nalaze iz Petrove, pa ćemo vidjeti da li prekidamo, nastavljamo ili pojačavamo Fragmin.

----------


## Isabel

Meni je uveden Fragmin oba puta odmah nakon punkcije, radi hiperstimulacije i to preventivna doza, i to dok čekamo rezultate nalaza.

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

nisam imala HS a i ovo je na moju incjativu zbog moguće genetike tako da nisam ni mogla ranije a iskreno se nadam i nalazima ok da nemoram ni dalje

----------


## uporna

Meni je u 2. trudnoći uvedneo 2500 IU fragmina od pozitivne bete, u 3. trudnoći 5000 IU fragmina od pozitivne bete, a prije ove 4. ß sam taman obavila pretrage u Petrovoj gdje mi je rečeno da bi kad idem u postupak od početka trebala uzimati fraxiparin 3800 IU. 
Tada sam bila već trudna tako da sam čim sam saznala da sam trudna startala sa fraxiparinom - to je bio 5. tjedan trudnoće.
Da li će se doza mjenjati ovisi o sljedećim pretragama, ali svakako ću ga uzimati do 2 tjedna iza poroda.

----------


## laky

a vidit ću ali btw ja ionako kasnim sa svim   :Wink:  ,tako da nije čudo da počnem u 25 tjednu .šalim se vidit ću ima li potrebe i sto kazu "doturi".Ovdje neznam da ga itko uzima i da dr provjeravaju bilo sto ,čak ni tlak neprovjerava svaki dr   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lilium

laky,
da li si dobila rezultate pretraga iz Splita? kako si pisala prije koji tjedan dobila si uputnice za protein C, S, antitrombin III, factor V leiden....PAI-1 itd su ti sto poslali? prema tim rezultatima se moze nesto zakljuciti 

takodjer, treba uzeti u obzir da su tu sve cure posebne   :Love:  i da uzimaju heparin iz raznih razloga (neke zbog imunoloskih problema neke zbog kombinirano imunoloskih i trombofilijskih problema, neke zbog HS, neke preventivno, neke zbog problema s venama do kojih je doslo tijekom trudnoce...) i  kako se iza svake  nalaze razne diagnoze i razni moguci problemi, tako se i doza i vrijeme pocetka i kraja uzimanja heparina mogu razlikovati (neke pocinju uzimati jos u postupku, neke od pozitivnog testa, neke od prvog UZVa a neke od trena kad su uoceni problemi s venama, a takodjer ce neke prestati uzimati ranije a neke tek iza poroda i za svaku od njih je to vrijeme pocetka/zavrsetka uzimanja odredjeno od strane doktora prema njihovim specificnim situacijama), pa je bolje ne generalizirati.

sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> vidiš to nisam znala... znam da si nekaj pričala o tome, pa me zanimalo dal ti je Đelmiš kaj rekao. ma ja isto ne znam kaj ću s njim i petrovom. išla sam do njega u trudničku prije dva tjedna, baš da ga malo pitam o tome i kada će mi prekontrolirati krv, al naravno nisam njega uhvatila već starčevića i sve je bilo ko po traci.i ništa mi nisu ni napisali ni rekli osim da nastavim fraxiparinom i ponovni pregled za tri tjedna. očito bi trebala kod prof. privatno, al se bojim da će onda to tamo povući i preglede i UZV kod profesorice, a ja sam zadovoljna za sada Vilijem... ne znam. sve mi dođe da se prebacim kod Hafnera kako sam prvo i htjela. pvdje kao da te zaborave.


*Novel*, ista stvar i kod mene, mučilo me to što sam zadovoljna s Vilijem i dr. R. i ne bih voljno mijenjala svog doka. Tako da sam ipak otišla na kontrolu privatno kod prof. Đ. u Pronatal,ali mu dala do znanja da nastavljam vodit T. kod dr. R.

Mene muči to što se taj put nisam sjetila pitat za svoje nalaze trombofilije koji su valjda gotovi i stoje u Petrovoj, a ja ih nemam i uopće mi nije  jasno kako mi je bez nalaza potvrdio nastavak terapije  :?  Uglavnom morat ću otići po nalaze i ne odlazim dok ih ne budem mogla iskopirati. Mislim ono ?!

Potvrđujem što je rekla mačkulina i ja sam na 5700 i.j. (0,6 ml) i svaki put se mislim kako si je lakše ubrizgati onu od 0,3 ml, kraće traje   :Wink:  
Ja sam na Fraxiparinu od 25 tj. T. kad mi je utvrđen tromboflebitis koji se je sad hvala Bogu prošao, rečeno mi je da ću bit na terapiji do poroda i 2 tjedna nakon poroda.

----------


## sanja74

Cure, ima netko od vas još mutaciju Faktor V Leiden?

Na desnoj nozi mi je na kraju nastao ogroman hematom (veličine ispruženog dlana). Uz pomoć leda i Heparin kreme, stanje se poboljšava. Počinje tamniti, nije više vruć, i ne povećava se... Baš me prepalo.

----------


## sanja74

Novel, ja sam kod drH.

----------


## laky

> laky,
> da li si dobila rezultate pretraga iz Splita? kako si pisala prije koji tjedan dobila si uputnice za protein C, S, antitrombin III, factor V leiden....PAI-1 itd su ti sto poslali? prema tim rezultatima se moze nesto zakljuciti 
> 
> takodjer, treba uzeti u obzir da su tu sve cure posebne   i da uzimaju heparin iz raznih razloga (neke zbog imunoloskih problema neke zbog kombinirano imunoloskih i trombofilijskih problema, neke zbog HS, neke preventivno, neke zbog problema s venama do kojih je doslo tijekom trudnoce...) i  kako se iza svake  nalaze razne diagnoze i razni moguci problemi, tako se i doza i vrijeme pocetka i kraja uzimanja heparina mogu razlikovati (neke pocinju uzimati jos u postupku, neke od pozitivnog testa, neke od prvog UZVa a neke od trena kad su uoceni problemi s venama, a takodjer ce neke prestati uzimati ranije a neke tek iza poroda i za svaku od njih je to vrijeme pocetka/zavrsetka uzimanja odredjeno od strane doktora prema njihovim specificnim situacijama), pa je bolje ne generalizirati.
> 
> sretno cure


a nisam još   :Evil or Very Mad:  izgleda se čeka dulje nego u petrovoj.sutra mi šogorica ide pa će viditi jesu gotovi jer telefonom bas i nema svrhe zvati

----------


## Novel

> Novel, ja sam kod drH.


i kako si zadovoljna?



meni je uveden fraxiparine 0,3ml u 12 tjednu, po dogovoru sa prof.Đ. preventivno... jer oni nisu naopravili sve mutacije tromb.pa sam pitala i nekako dogovorila... u međuvremenu sam na svoju ruku napravila ostatauk(nalazi sutra), pa ćemo vidjeti dalje... mada mi je on rekao ne treba sada kada smo uveli terapiju  :Rolling Eyes:  a neš ti terapije od 0,3ml... ak bolje išta nego ništa naravno...

----------


## sanja74

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Novel, ja sam kod drH.
> 
> 
> i kako si zadovoljna?


Za sad imam samo pozitivna iskustva.
Izuzetno ljubazan i susretljiv, objasni sve što ga pitam. 

Zbog mutacije Faktor V Leiden (i prijašnjih gubitaka trudnoća) uzimam 0.3mj Fraxiparina (od 7.tj - kad sam skužila da sam trudna). Doc tvrdi da je to dovoljno.

----------


## lilium

laky,
te otpreme nalaza znaju biti spore, imala sam prije skoro 2 god. epizodu s cekanjem rezultata za hormone stitnjace s Rebra - pa sam ih i zvala i otisla po kopiju rezultata, a originali su nakon toga stigli i postom... sretno!

----------


## laky

> laky,
> te otpreme nalaza znaju biti spore, imala sam prije skoro 2 god. epizodu s cekanjem rezultata za hormone stitnjace s Rebra - pa sam ih i zvala i otisla po kopiju rezultata, a originali su nakon toga stigli i postom... sretno!


a znam.
mene svo ovo vrijeme kopka i još jedna stvar koliko  se prehranom moze spriječiti zgrusavanje?nepušenjem....i ostalim.
Znam da su mom tati rekli da mu pušenje otezava situaciju za bar 15 % sad koliko to djeluje neznam....

----------


## mačkulina

e što se tiče nepušenja...pa nadam se da ne pušiš...

a ostalo..ma jok, genetika je genetika...ja što god da radila ja ću imati takvu genetiku.

eventualno nemasnom hranom možeš spriječiti sklerozu krvnih žila ali ne i trombofiliju.

moj otac živi već 20 godina na lešo hrani, ne puši pa je imao moždani i srčani i trombozu..

eto ti primjera

----------


## laky

nepušač sam oduvijek ali me to s hranom interesiralo?
mom ocu su srećom dijagnosticirali tromb i doslovno ga stigli na putu za srce i izvadili na vrijeme od tad nije imao problema

----------


## mačkulina

laky..ja se nadam da će biti sve ok.

Moram priznati malo si mi neobična, tu si jako dugo na forumu, imaš popriličan broj postova...pa da nisi već prije trudnoće napravila sve ovo što sad želiš ...malo me zbunjuje i nije mi jasno.

Nemoj tako sad brijati negativno, pa nemoj bebu ubijati..nemožeš iz ove kože.

Iz Splita ćeš dobiti nalaze, otići ćeš u Petrovu, draga uvijek možeš zamooliti doktora da ti propiše heparin ili ako neće sama ga kupovati 

nemoj sikirati bebicu ajd pokušaj molim te   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## laky

iskreno nisam se sjetila toga a nisam bas ni vjerovala da će mi ICSI uspjeti iz prve.a inače sam u zivotu takva sve polako i pomalo neodlučna   :Embarassed:

----------


## lilium

Laky, sto se prehrane i tromboze tice tu neki detalji ovise o uzroku, no generalno se preporucuje mediteranska prehrana, bogata nerafiniranim namirnicama, povrcem a trebalo bi izbjegavati visokorafinirane namirnice i zasicene masnoce zivotinjskog porijekla sto onda za rezultat ima i manje masnoca i povecan unos vlakana. Neki navode da je mali unos vlakana povezan s vecom aktivnoscu PAI-1 koji je glavni inhibitor fibrinolize pa je to lose i onda tu hrana bogata vlaknima i sa sto manje zasicenih masnoca u kombinaciji s tjelesnom aktivnoscu unapredjuje fibrinolizu i smanjuje rizik tromboze, a i  smanjuje koncentraciju kolesterola, triglicerida... sto je isto povezano. Bitno je i redovno kretanje. Namirnice koje su dobre su: riba, omega-3 masnoce, maslinovo ulje, povrce, voce, zitarice punog zrna, pa zob je jako korisna, a trebalo bi npr. izbjegavati margarine, maslac umjereno, ne konzumirati masno meso i preradjevine, slatkise, industrijske kekse... paziti na dovoljan unos tekucine, izbaciti pusenje jer ono poprilicno pospjesuje probleme s krvozilnim sustavom.
Takodjer pijes i preparat s folnom i b12, b6 sto je isto korisno (to je iz price o homocisteinu)

Samo sada redom i bude sve uredu   :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

*Lilium* strašna si   :Love:  !

----------


## lilium

zitarice punog zrna = proizvodi od zitarca punog zrna  :Embarassed:   (npr. ne bijeli kruh nego integralni, crni, sa sjemenkama... tjestenina od integralnog brasna...) 
zob (npr. u musliju ili se moze jesti u obliku kase) je jako korisna.

----------


## lilium

isabel   :Kiss:  
cure   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

draga lilium..moj otac je sa mora već 20 godina živi na lešu i svemu tome što si napisala..i nema tu pomoći ako je genetika...i otresao ga moždani, skleroza krvnih žila, tromboza u desnoj nozi....

kako njegov hematolog reče..kvaliteta krvi te kvaliteta krvnih žila je nešto na što mi ne možemo utjecati..

evo ja ovih dana kada sam bila na hospitalizaciji u bolnici Podobnik, svaki dan su mi branile stavljali jer sam morala primiti 6 litara infuzije..i svaki put žile su pucale...

tako su pucale i u Zaraznoj  i na Rebru.

Kada nemaš kvalitetu, nemožeš ti od ničeg napraviti nešto

----------


## mačkulina

doduše komadi ja nemam pojma kako se viinače hranite te da li jedete kvaitetno, nemasno i zdravo... :?  :? 

ako ne jedete onda svakako promjenite prehranu.

Ja samo pišem iz svoje kože koja živim i jedem kvalitetno, nemasno i nema tu prevelike pomoći

----------


## mačkulina

danas čuh nešto što me uznemirilo...
vidjeh studiju koja je iz USA (sa Braun universytija) koja kaže da one koje su na niskomolekularnom heparinu bi se trebala porađati oko 36-37 tjedna jer sa tim heparinom je pstaljicva isforsirana da radi ubrzano... te sve što je isforsirano i radi iznad vlastitih kapaciteta se brže i troši, te postoji rizik od odumiranja i otkazivanja posteljica ako se prenese ili pusti previše da porod čeka.


e sad, meni to zvuči vrlo logično ali kako naši doktori porodničari gledaju na to?

----------


## lilium

mackulina, 
koliko je godina imao tvoj tata kad je dobio mozdani? od nekih stvari se ne moze posve pobjeci ali se i prehranom i kretanjem nesto moze uticati (a da o stetnosti pusenja i ne govorim...) i mogu se odgoditi problemi, ako je odgodio mozdani s srednje zivotne dobi na stariju i to je jako puno 

potrazit cu ovo s heparinom i starenjem postreljice

----------


## sanja74

> potrazit cu ovo s heparinom i starenjem postreljice


Baš me zanima.. Meni dr predložio inducirani porod, kad beba bude spremna (ne bi čekao termin). 
Bez stvarnih razloga mi se to uopće ne sviđa.

----------


## Isabel

> danas čuh nešto što me uznemirilo...
> vidjeh studiju koja je iz USA (sa Braun universytija) koja kaže da one koje su na niskomolekularnom heparinu bi se trebala porađati oko 36-37 tjedna jer sa tim heparinom je pstaljicva isforsirana da radi ubrzano... te sve što je isforsirano i radi iznad vlastitih kapaciteta se brže i troši, te postoji rizik od odumiranja i otkazivanja posteljica ako se prenese ili pusti previše da porod čeka.
> 
> 
> e sad, meni to zvuči vrlo logično ali kako naši doktori porodničari gledaju na to?


I mene ovo zanima. Ne bi baš na inducirani, ali ako ova činjenica sa posteljicom stoji, svakako bi onda puno radije raniji porod i igrati na sigurno nego rizik od odumiranja, otkazivanja, infarkta posteljice...

Svakako ću pitati i profesora i svog doca za ovo, a dotada ćemo vidjeti što ćemo mi, a posebno *Lilium* iskopati na tu temu.

----------


## mačkulina

profesora nemoj....nije on za takva raspravljanja ....radije pitaj svog Radončića

----------


## mačkulina

to mi je danas P. pokazao studiju USA sveučilišta i rekao....kod mene nećete vi čekati ni 37 tjedan...

a ja ni ne znam gdje ću roditi  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Novel

> to mi je danas P. pokazao studiju USA sveučilišta i rekao....kod mene nećete vi čekati ni 37 tjedan...
> 
> a ja ni ne znam gdje ću roditi  :?  :?  :?


a kaj ne buš ti tamo rodila? znam da si rekla da u državnim nećeš...
ajme meni sada još i to sa ranim porodom...
bolje da manje znamo jer ja ne znam kako to reći našim ginićima...

----------


## uporna

A jesmo mi heparinke u banani, em se bodemo cijelu trudnoću, em strahujemo dal' će sve završiti kako treba, i sad još treba misliti da li ćemo imati na vrijeme porod zbog ubrzanog rada posteljice :shock: 
Morat ću o tome popričati sa doktorom iz V. 

Imam pitanje: Da li se na uzv-u može vidjeti da sa posteljicom nešto nije OK?

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to mi je danas P. pokazao studiju USA sveučilišta i rekao....kod mene nećete vi čekati ni 37 tjedan...
> 
> a ja ni ne znam gdje ću roditi  :?  :?  :?
> 
> 
> a kaj ne buš ti tamo rodila? znam da si rekla da u državnim nećeš...
> ...


lijepo sam ti jučer napisasla od tuda je krenulo naše jučerašnje 'prepucavanje' da o tom ne razmišljam, te da ću o tom razmišljati kada dođe vrijeme.

Ja rađam u Petrovoj jedino ako me osobno prof porodi (što je nemoguće obzirom na njegovu angažiranost oko faksa, znnanstvene karijere itd)....

----------


## mačkulina

> Imam pitanje: Da li se na uzv-u može vidjeti da sa posteljicom nešto nije OK?


za UZV nemam pojma, ali nažalost za PHD znam da se vidi da sa posteljicom nešto nije u redu.

ček, tj. NE ne može se vidjeti jer je meni i Kos gledao u prvoj trudnoći 10 tak dana prije smrti bebe i ništa nije vidio.

Ne ne može i to mi je baš obrazlagao..... da ona nema pokazatelja jer je spužbavstog nekog tkiva, ona nema ni zastoja u rastu... jer sam ja izričito pitala..kako to da nije ništa vidio na posteljici

----------


## Novel

*mačkulina* ja fakat ne znam u čemu je problem :?  znam da ne razmišljaš kao, ali opet, rekla si da u državnim ziher nećeš... pa sam zato povukla paralelu. al ok. vidim da moram biti jako pažljiva u postavljanju pitanja ili nekih konstatacija.......

----------


## Novel

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Imam pitanje: Da li se na uzv-u može vidjeti da sa posteljicom nešto nije OK?
> 
> 
> za UZV nemam pojma, ali nažalost za PHD znam da se vidi da sa posteljicom nešto nije u redu.
> 
> ...


čekaj, kaj se onda nikako nemre vidjeti. evo precizno me zanima, da je tebi podobnik vodio prvu trudnoću, bi li on išta zapazio od tog zastoja? kako onda uopće provjeriti išta što se tiče toga pitanja? protoci?

----------


## sanja74

koliko sam ja shvatila, protoci se mogu vidjeti na UZV.

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  uporna prvotno napisa
> ...


ne znam...preteško pitanje za laika poput mene. fakat ne znam odgovoriti.
Činjenica je da se on bazira na neku teoriju koju sma samo ja pročitala sa linka koji mi je linkala jedna forumašica a piše doktorica iz Yugosalvije da se na protocima sve vidi. On inače brije na protoke i dobranih 20 minuta sve moja krvne žile pregleda i sve spojeve i protoke kroz trbuh.

----------


## mačkulina

> koliko sam ja shvatila, protoci se mogu vidjeti na UZV.


ovisi koji protoci. ne mogu svi, a protoci se najbolje vide Color Doplerom tada se vidi crveno i plavo (odnosno arterijaks i venska krv).
Te se onda uključe neki radiovalovi protoka te se mjeri gustoća prohodnosti kroz protoke i još nešto što je meni SF.

Cure ne znam što reći, mislim da smo zabrijale u granu znanosti o kojoj pojma nemamo, nema nam druge već vjerovati našim doktorima na koje smo se odlučili da idemo i u koje imamo povjerenje.

Jer ove spike htjjele mi to priznati ili ne samo nas dodatno opterećuju

----------


## lilium

I dalje trazim studiju i istrazujem informacije o heparinu i starenju posteljice- kada dodjem do nekog zakljucka - postam.

Opet cu o fizici i UZVu   :Grin:  
UZVom se prate raznorazni protoci. Imate vrlo edukativan sajt za one koje zanima vise:
http://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF...ro-doppler.htm

Inace od Color doplera boja doktoru znaci u kojem smjeru se nesto krece i da li se uopce krece (fizikalni opis dopler efekta je da dolazi do pomaka u frekvenciji valova kada promatramo objekt u kretanju - frekvencija se povisava se kad se nesto priblizava a smanjuje kad se udaljava - to npr. kod  elektromagnetskih valova u vidljivom spektru to dovodi do crvenog pomaka kada se promatra neki objekt koji se krece prema nama ili do plavog pomaka kad se nesto udaljava, a isto je i kod zvucnih valova - sjecate li se kada su nas u fizici ucili da je npr. zvuk sirene u jurecem automobilu  visi kad juri prema nama a dublji kad se udaljava, e to je taj isti efekt...) e sad da li i kod UZV prikaza crveno znaci da nesto ide pema nama a plavo od nas ( vjerojatno su zadrzali to "pravilo" no to je ipak stvar softwara koji te zvucne valove interpretira i prikazuje na ekranu) te sto je tu vensko a sto arterijsko to prepustam struci...

A i ovo sto vama izgledaju kao radiovalovi bi isto trebao biti sonogram i koristenje doplera, evo malo detalja:
http://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF...chapter_01.htm

 :Kiss:

----------


## Novel

ma joj stvarno, što manje znamo, manje se opterećujemo... al očito od straha želimo i znati...
mene su zanimali ti protoci da vidim koliko je uopće u mogućnosti gin predvidjeti nešto i intervenirati, inače ne vidim smisao puno.a i sutra idem na UZV pa bi probala zamoliti da mi nekak dodatno pogleda te protoke a da ne ispadnem "pametnjakovićka" i čudnovata.. vidjet ćemo...

čitala sam baš jučer u pos.dnev. kako Podobnik jedini u regiji (osim u Ljubljani) ima taj neki electronov 4D... al di bi stigli da svi idemo njemu, samo kad bi se mi sa foruma skupile, nastao bi kaos i morao bi postati socijalac opet...  :Grin:  
*lilium* idem ja malo naučiti nešto o protocima  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Za one koje se ne sluze redovno engleskim, cim otvorite prvi link koji sam postala kazu (u brzom slobodnom prijevodu):
Koristenje Doplera u ispitivanju cirkulacije posteljice igra vaznu ulogu u pronalazenju problema u razvoju placente i problema pre-eklampsije, zastoja u rastu i smrti fetusa. Ispitivanje fetalne cirkulacije je esencijalno u razumijevnju patofiziologije sirokog raspona patoloskih trudnoca i njihovog klinickog vodjenja.

A sada moram malo i raditi   :Wink:  

 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> čitala sam baš jučer u pos.dnev. kako Podobnik jedini u regiji (osim u Ljubljani) ima taj neki electronov 4D... al di bi stigli da svi idemo njemu, samo kad bi se mi sa foruma skupile, nastao bi kaos i morao bi postati socijalac opet...  
> *lilium* idem ja malo naučiti nešto o protocima


ja kod njega idem samo zato jer taj tip brije na protoke za poluditi, brije na frekvencije i radiovalove kroz protoke, kojom brzinom krv kola da li je posteljica opskrbljena sa krvlju dovoljno.. on odista na to brije (bezobzira na heparin) a kad ima još jednu ovakvu kja vam kažem da 20 minuta on samo meni moje krvne žile maternice, posteljice i sve ostale kroz bebu mjeri..

i stalno uspoređuje sa parametrima i neke dijagrame gleda.

Ispalo je točno što mi je rekao, ja vam se u krv neću miješati to vam vodi profesor koji je najbolji u Hrvatskoj glede toga ali ja vam mogu prižiti UZV dijagnostiku koju malo njih radi i uopće se njome bavi.

tada mi je pokazao, on brije na američke škole, tamo je specijalizirao UZV dijagnostiku, stalno je sa njima u toku..pa *****u ja više ne mogu kao čovjek napraviti.

napravila sma što jesam... i umorna sam od svega

----------


## Novel

> Novel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> čitala sam baš jučer u pos.dnev. kako Podobnik jedini u regiji (osim u Ljubljani) ima taj neki electronov 4D... al di bi stigli da svi idemo njemu, samo kad bi se mi sa foruma skupile, nastao bi kaos i morao bi postati socijalac opet...  
> *lilium* idem ja malo naučiti nešto o protocima 
> 
> 
> pa (gruba rijec) ja više ne mogu kao čovjek napraviti.
> ...


ma jesi... super kaj si se uspjela i utrpati kod njega... da mi je samo jedan izlet da vidim to čudo  :Grin:  
meni je Gebauerica super, čula sam da je na merkuru glasila kao jedna od najboljih dijagnostičara, pa sad ne znam dal samo Podobnik tamo tako brije ili svi oni, jer koliko sam skužila on je sada prebukiran i nema mjesta.. al dobro... stvarno je bolje da se miješa što manje dr-ova, da ne bi bilo tri babice, kilavo dijete... bit će kako dragi Bog da...

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Novel prvotno napisa
> ...


jednom je jedna cura rekla da on tamo njih malteretira daje ovakav i onakav..i ja to njemu rekla. Znaš što mije rekao?
Draga moja mačkulina, dr. Gebauer, dr. BAlenović, dr. Zmijanac su imena i to velika u svijetu ginekologije u ZAgrebu. Zar ti misliš da je to istina da ti ljudi ne bi otišli od mene?
Oni sa svojim imenima mogu naći posao gdje hoće..tako da ne vjeruj glasinama.

Obzirom da sma tamo ležala 5 dana uspjela sma ih sve upoznati.
mene je oduševila dr. Zmijanac... tako pedantna, još pedantnija od Kos-a, ona je vidjela u 10 tjednu da nosim curu, ona je vidjela da imam hernijaciju crijeva *(što dan kasnije Ivaniševićka na UZV nije ni vidjela)..*... i ja i moj muž smo se složili da je ta žena vrhunska.
Jako hvala dr. gebauer, a i balenovića..

Mislim pokupio je sve što je valjalo iz te Zajčeve.

A cijena mu je jeftinija od Vilijeve a pregled traje dulje i sa boljom opremom.

----------


## Novel

a tak je valjda, samo kaj se i dugo čeka koliko čujem... al eto, sada ćemo ovako... možda kada bude imao više mjesta... ne znam kako je sa ostalima...

----------


## mačkulina

jesi li mislila na ovaj tekst 

http://www.poslovni.hr/108032.aspx

pa ovisi kod koga ideš...ja sam osobno kod njega i meni je svaka tr-četiri tjedna ko dnjega pregled... mjerenja protoka

jer on meni kaže da je za trombofiliju najbitnije mjerenja protoka uz terapiju jer protoci sve govore..kada će se što poremetiti kojom jačinom brzinom..ja ti pojma nemam.
sličan stav sam pročitala sa jednog linka koji je  pisala jedna doktorica iz ex Yu koji mi je pp poslala ina 33

----------


## mačkulina

kako rekoh.. sve štoje u mojoj ljudskoj moći sam poduzela.... a biti će što mora biti.
umorna sam od svega i svega mi je dosta a tek sam na pola.

Čovjek snuje, a Bog određuje....bitno mi je da sam sa savjesti na miru. Više od toga nisam mogla poduzeti , ali biti će sve ok...jer nisam ni ja kamenjem Boga gađala da mi vraća na okrutan način

----------


## Novel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDkihji4JXg to je taj famozni UZV! kaj je fakat tak super slička? daj neku svoju pokaži da se divimo  :Smile:  

da mislila sam na taj tekst, ja ga u novinama pročitala...
dakle, što se tiče protoka, znači može se vidjeti kako i šta, zato ti on to i gleda jel... ma bit će sve dobro mačkulina, uživaj sada još drugu polovicu... ajme proleti...

----------


## mačkulina

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDkihji4JXg to je taj famozni UZV! kaj je fakat tak super slička? daj neku svoju pokaži da se divimo  
> 
> da mislila sam na taj tekst, ja ga u novinama pročitala...
> dakle, što se tiče protoka, znači može se vidjeti kako i šta, zato ti on to i gleda jel... ma bit će sve dobro mačkulina, uživaj sada još drugu polovicu... ajme proleti...


da tako slika, ali to su veće bebe.... moja je manja.... raniji tjedni ali takoslika
MM mi ej u Bilbau do četvrtka pa ću ga žicati da stavi tu neki DVD koji sma dobila

----------


## lilium

Cure   :Love:  
U vezi heparina - starenja posteljice Brown univerziteta istrazila sam koliko sam stigla. 
- Postoji rad objavljen u Obstet Gynecol. 2008 Aug;112(2):320-324: "Inherited Thrombophilia and Pregnancy Complications Revisited" i na tom radu je radila ekipa iz raznih zemalja i sveucilista, izmedju ostalog i netko s Brown Univerziteta, oni su preispitivali i korisnost heparina, moze se doci do summary-a, no ne mogu se probiti dublje u clanak. No pronasla sam pregled o nasljednim trombofilijama u trudnoci sastavljen u drugom dijelu 2008 (u sastavljanju su ucestvovali prof s Yale, Harvard,Stanford univerziteta)  i tamo se referenciraju na taj rad .... uglavnom ne spominju starenje posteljice vezano uz terapiju heparina. Oni kad je potrebno isto savjetuju terapiju heparinom, no ne daju ga bas svakome, kazu na osnovi evaluacije case by case. Kako kazu: "A successful pregnancy outcome depends upon identification of these patients, initiation of appropriate therapy, and close maternal and fetal surveillance." Redovno prate: stanje trombocita jednom tjedno u prva 3 tjedna primanja heparina, nakon toga jednom mjesecno (zbog trombocitopenije, no ona je vise vezana uz nefrakcionalni heparin a ne uz LWMH koji sve vi uzimate), zenama objasnjavaju kako da prepoznaju simptome tromboze i  idu za tim da se precizno odredi dob ploda i radi UZV pracenje kako bi se sto kvalitetnije pratio rast.
- Kada sam trazila obrnuto heparin-posteljica-starenje/zastoji u rastu nisam pronasla neku direktnu poveznicu, no na vise mjesta spominju da posteljica npr. ubrzano stari kod npr. diabetesa, pusnja. I puno linkova je na temu heparin kao terpija kod problema s funkcijama posteljice...

Kad sve to sagledam zakljucila bih bitno je da su vam na osnovi vasih diagnoza dali terapije i da vas doktori redovno UZV kontroliraju.
Samo hrabro naprijed!
 :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

*Lilium*, što bi mi bez tebe!   :Love:   :Heart:  
Nego, draga.. jedva čekam da nam se pridružiš u "trbušastima".. (još od kad sam čitala tvoja iskustva sa spontanima, i pokušavala shvatiti zašto se i meni događaju..
Ako organizirate neku kavicu, molim i mene pozvati!   :Grin:  

Trenutno vadim trombocite jednom u 3-4 tjedna zbog HIT-a (morala sam i sto puta potpisati da ne ostajem u bolnici i da sam svjesna da me može zadesiti).

Ja sam pokušavala isto pronaći razloge zbog kojih bi zbog heparina trebalo ranije se poroditi, ali nisam našla ništa konkretno. 
Mislim da ću još prosurfati na tu temu, pa onda uhvatiti doc-a
 kad bude dobre volje na raspravu kako izbjegnuti čim više intervencija pri porodu. 

Uostalom, ako bebač bude na mene i MM-a, požurit će se i sam.   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

*lilium*  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Vidim da tebi, *sanja 74*,  redovno kontroliraju trombocite. Ja od 26.11. nisam radila nikakve dodatne pretrage, niti mi je jučer na kontroli rekao da dođem opet u bolnicu na pretrage.
Mislim, dobro se ja osjećam, a i *lilium* je pisala da kod niskomolekularnog heparina je vrlo mali rizik trombocitopenije. 
*Mačkulina* u kojem si tjednu trudnoće ti bila zadnji put u Petrovoj?

----------


## sanja74

*uporna*, meni dr kod kojeg vodim trudnoću (idem jednom mjesečno) svaki put pogleda nalaz i kaže da ponovo izvadim do drugog puta.
A i hematolog na SD mi je rekao da ih moram kontrolirati (i češće bi on!), i ako mi padnu (mislim ispod 100) hitno doći ili u bolnicu, ili se javiti svom doktoru.

----------


## Isabel

*Sanja* :D čestitam na dečkiću  :Zaljubljen:  još jednom!!

Ja sam svom docu poslala upit na temu posteljice i heparina, pa tako i ranijeg induciranog poroda svom docu i evo što mi je odgovorio:

"- većina tih studija govori o heparinu i njegovom davanju kod stanja koja su apsolutno indicirana; to je najčešće tromboza posteljice, infarkti i fibroza
  - jedino sto heparin radi posteljici je da sprečava zrušavanje, pa time i krvne žile posteljice su dugo prohodne" - znači na taj način pomaže, kao što je i *Lilium* rekla
"  - nisam čuo da heparain ubrzava starenje posteljice; naprotiv"

 :Bye:  mu ako čita, i nadam se da se neće ljutiti što sam odgovor podijelila s vama...


 :D za mog dr. R. i našeg sveznadara *Lilium*  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Curke zlatne ste, ja isto danas idem do dr. R. planirala postavit isti upit a sad već imam i odgovor od Isabel   :Smile:  

Meni nitko nije radio krvne pretrage, a koristim heparin od 24 tj. T sad sam u 29 tj.,daans ću pitat dr. R., ionako ih planiram napravit na svoju ruku   :Wink:  

Lilium, hvala za iscrpne informacije.

Meni nešto govori da mi ne trebamo nikakvu indukciju,a to ću danas i potvrdit.
Možete pogledat i ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=73316 što mi je princess puffy pisala, da zapravo nema nikakvih većih krvarenja kod NMH-a, koji sve mi korsitimo. 

Ajmo uživat u našim većinom dugočekanim trudnoćama, svima vam želim lijep dan!

----------


## laky

evo da se i ja javim.uzela uputnicu za Petrovu(A4 format  :shock: ) i dogovorila za srijedu termin jer je prof.Kuvačić u Mostaru pon i utorak opet.
ja isto planiram ponoviti nalaz krvi vel.koag. tek da vdiim stanje svega  a nalazi su isti dan u privatnom labu.
po meni je ok ponavljati te nalaze svaki mjesec ako se već krv mjesečno ili svaka 3 tjedna mijenja onda bar pravim(čisto laičko razmišljanje).

----------


## lilium

cure   :Love:

----------


## Novel

meni  oteklinica promjera 3 cm na nozi od jučerašnjeg uboda, tvrda i svrbi...  :Mad:   mijenjam svaki dan nogu koju bodem i pokušam mijenati mjesto, al eto... očito mora biti nekih smetnji od tih uboda...
bila na UZV, sve je supach i čekamo malu curicu!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

*Novel*, to se i meni desilo. A baš sam tih 2-3 dana bila u "brzini", i nimalo štedila nogu. Sad mi je hematom ogroman (veličine dlana), ali ide na bolje..Maži Heparin masti.. meni pomaže.

Čestitke za curicu!  :D

----------


## Vali

Novel, juhuuu!  :D

----------


## lilium

Novel, :D za curicu!

----------


## uporna

Supać za *curicu* Novel   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Pitanjce - nova situacija

Nalazi trombofilije iz Petrove su mi gotovi i u redu su, koliko mi je sestra na telefon uspjela reći. Iako ih idem pokupiti tek sutra, i onda tokom ovog ili sljedećeg tjedna na konzultacije s Đelmišem, sad se već pribojavam što ako mi kaže (a to mi je i bio već spomenuo u bolnici) da me skida sa Fragmina i da ga dalje više ne uzimam?!?!?! :shock: Vjerojatno me to čeka za koji dan kad odem k njemu :/.

Kad smo shvatili MM i ja da bi mi mogli ukinuti Fragmin tjekom trudnoće radi ok nalaza i njihovog mišljenja, bili smo u  :/ i malo u strahu. Iako ne znam jako puno o tom lijeku i njegovom učinku i bed sides, čini mi se stvarno da je prijatelj trudnoće, da nam na puno aspekata pomaže i navodno ne šteti, te da ga masovno žene preventivno uzimaju. 

Sad se meni naravno pojavljuje strah i crv sumnje da, što ako mi ga ukinu, jer se uz njega (koliko god primjena bila neugodna i iscrpljujuća) ja (i MM  :Heart:  ) osjećamo sigurnije i bolje! 
Naravno da je to na psihološkoj bazi, jer realno fizički ne osjećam ništa što mi on radi bolje ili lošije, ali me je jednostavno strah prekinuti.

Naravno da najviše veze sa strahom ima naša prva trudnoća i gubitak bebice. Iako nikada nismo našli poveznicu, i čvrsto su mi doktori dovorili Fragmin nema s tim nikakve veze, meni se mota po glavi da sam 6 tjedana prije intrauterine smrti svoje bebice   :Sad:   prestala s Fragminom.

Ne znam zašto se sad tak trude meni Fragmin eventualno prekinuti, kad iza sebe imam nerazjašnjenu smrt bebe u trećem tromjesećju i kad se sad automatski vodim kao rizična trudnoća, i još su obje trudnoće IVF trudnoće... 

Sva sam   :?   :/ i uplašena oko toga... Kaj vi velite? Koje je vaše mišljenje oko toga? Kaj bi vi na mom mjestu??

----------


## uporna

Ali tvoji nalazi su rađeni uz uzimanje terapije pa ne znam kako mogu biti relevantni za ukidanje heparina :? 
Jel' ti imaš onaj faktor II i faktor V? 
Ma kaj ja znam onako laički i mene bi bilo frka prestati a mislim da nema neke štete od uzimanja heparina. 
Svakako se konzultirajte i sa dr.R.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

*Uporna* ma to sam i ja pitala da kako nalazi mogu biti relevantni nakon 3.5 mj. uzimanja redovne terapija, no eto svi su mi rekli da se ipak nepravilnosti vide   :Unsure:  . O ovome mislim da više znaju *Lilium i Mačkulina* jer sam to istraživala, pa su mi one objasnile...

Ne znam što su mi sve radili i vadili   :Grin:  , vidjeti ću su tra sve kad dobijem nalaze...

Ma sve je to dogovarano i sa dr. R., tako da prvo idem da vidimo što će mi reći profesto, pa ću onda na finalnu odluku dok dr. R. 

No, svejedno me frka, pogotovo toga ako mi oboje kažu da su za prekidanje Fragmina  :/ .

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

mislim da će vam dr R ipak ostaviti preventivno fragmin ako on nesteti bebi ,u razgovoru mu napomeni sve i sigurna sam da će odluka biti ispravna.

----------


## lilium

Isabel,
dobro je ako su koagulacijski nalazi dobri! to se i trazi! sto se tice do kada nastaviti s heparinom tu odluku trebas donijeti sa svojim doktorima koji imaju uvid u sve tvoje nalaze i imaju cjelovitu sliku o tebi, pri tome:
- priupitajte doktore koji su potencijalni problemi do kojih u tvom slucaju moze doci ako heparin nastavis uzimati  - ono sto je bitno je da nemas nuspojava (a to je izgleda kod niskomolekularnog heparina rijetka pojava); kolicina trombocita  ti je pretpostavljam OK - preko njih se gleda za tombocitopeniju (koja je i tako kod niskomolekularnih heparina jako rijetka), pa kakav je APTT (koliko vidim obicno u ovim vasim dozama heparina je on lijepo u granicama), takodjer nezavisno od koagulacijskih parametara kazu da je uz heparin bitan i redovan unos kalcija-.magnezija (to je zbog potencijalnog prolaznog smanjenja gustoce kostiju i to je isto kao i trombocitopenija vise je vezano za nefrakcionalni heparin, no bolje preventivno pripaziti - pitaj doktore u kojim dozama bi bilo dobro uzimati te minerale, ako ih ne uzimas)
- nabrojte koje bi sve bile koristi od nastavka uzimanja heparina za tvoj slucaj - od psiholoskih nadalje.

Sretno cure   :Love:

----------


## Isabel

*Lilium*  :Love:   do neba! Ti češ biti najbolja mamica na svijetu   :Heart: !!

Javim vam što je bilo kod Đelmiša...

----------


## lilium

Isabel   :Love:  
Sretno svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

Curke,

zaboravila sam javit da sam bila kod svog dr. R. i one se uopće ne brine oko induciranog poroda odnosno nije niti jednom rekao da bih trebala ići na takav porod tako da...

By the way podigla sam svoje nalaze u Petrovoj (valjda od trombofilije), pa molim naše stručnjakinje *Lilium* i *Mačkulinu* da mi prokomentiraju : piše daje rađena PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A i FV R506Q i da u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija istoga, specijalizantica koaj je bila tamo mi je rekla da to znači da nemam genetsku sklonost trombofiliji, jel to otprilike znači to?

----------


## lilium

Lili75,
Dobro je da su te dvije mutacije OK jer su Factor II protrombin i Factor V Leiden statisticki gledajuci medju najcescim nasljednim uzrocima trombofilije i po te dvije mutacije nemas nasljedne sklonosti, no cjelokupna problematika je dosta slozenija od ta 2 faktora, ima tu jos dosta drugih cimbenika, npr. pogledaj pod Table 1: "Inherited Conditions Associated with Venous Thrombosis":
http://www.questdiagnostics.com/hcp/...s%20Thrombosis 
(a dalo bi se jos toga nabrojati) Detalje o tvom svom specificnom slucaju moze dati samo lijecnik uvidom u cjelinu. Nakon epizode koju si imala je dobro da si na heparinu i pod kontrolom svog lijecnika.

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Da nam svima bude lakše, evo mojih nalaza koje sam dobila iz Petrove:

Hematologiju vam neću pisati u detalje, sve je u redu tj. u granicama, osim malo sniženog hematokrita, hemoglobina i eritrocita. Za to je samo uputa: više željeza

Koagulacija:
PV 1.10................................› 0.70
APTV 31.4..............................25 - 38
Trombinsko vrijeme 15.8........11.0 - 18.0
Fibrogen 4.2 *.......................1.8 - 3.5
D-Dimeri 271 *.....................‹ 255
FV R506Q točkasta mutacija nije dokazana
FII 20210A točkasta mutacija nije dokazana

Komentar doktora jer da je sve također u redu, da su Dimeri i Fibrinogen u trudnoći ionako malo povišeni, te da kako trudnoća napreduje tako oni polako rastu, te da je to normalno. 
Svejedno, ponoviti ćemo slično bolničko lječenje tamo negdje u 26 tj., i prekontrolirati opet sve, posebno Dimere i Fibrinogen.

Uputa je da nastavimo  :D  Fragmin 2500ui, ne povećavamo ga jer nema potrebe, i vjerojatno ga "vozimo" do samog kraja trudnoće, tj. još 6 tjednana nakon poroda.

Ja sretna što nastavljamo Fragmin, jer se nekako sigurnije osjećam, a opet happy  :D  sam jer su nalazi dobri!

E da mi je netko prije rekao da ću se beskrajno veseliti kad mi doktor kaže da se moram još bar 6 mj. svakodnevno pikati iglama  :Rolling Eyes: , rekla bi mu da je poludio    :Grin: ...

I da, pitala sam i dr. Đelmiša za eventualni prijevremeni tj. inducirani porod radi heparina, posteljice i onoga svega, i rekao mi je da nema nikakve potrebe, pogotovo kod niskomolekularnog koji mi sve uzimamo. Da nije istina da posteljica ubrzano radi pa tako i propada, dapače, da joj je lakše i bolje s heparinom, te da što se samog heparina tiče on nema nikakav utjecaj na porod. 
O njemu najviše ovisi stanje pred kraj trudnoće, kompllikacija ili uredno, zadak ili ne, trudnovi, otvaranj... Sve kao i "normalne trudnice", u porodu se od njih ništa ne razlikujemo :D! Kaže mi da je najbolje uvijek (ako je beba ok okrenuta) čekati trudove i onda dalje vidjeti kako ide... 

Danas idemo čuti i mišljenje dr. R.  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Isabel  :D   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

evo *lili75,* ovo su pretrage za koje znam da se kod nas cesce rade a vezano uz "lov" na trombofilije:
PRETRAGE ZA PROBLEME SA ZGRUSAVANJEM KRVI (TROBMOFILIA) 
- koagulogram (APTV, PV, fibrinogen, d-dimeri....) 
- antitrombin III, protein C, protein S, 
- mutacije gena: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden, a u novije vrijeme i PAI-1 polimorfizam i s njim u vezi ACE polimorfizam 
-problemi s homocisteinom (hiperhomocisteinemija): 
-- homocistein: povisena vrijednost ukazuje na moguce probleme s krvozilnim sustavom (mozdani i srcani udari!) i komplikacije u trudnoci (inace dobro za znati: metabolizam homocisteina je povezan je s: folnom kiselinom, vitaminima B12 i B6 - oni ga odrzavaju niskim) 
-- mutacija MTHFR (metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza)(C677T) 
Ponekada doktori zakljucuju da li te pretrage treba raditi ili ne s obzirom na obiteljsku situaciju - da li se u obitelji pojavljuje tromboza i ostali problemi s krvozilnim sustavom. Inace i kod nas ima tih pretraga na vrijednosti pojedinih faktora jos jako puno (npr. razina F VIII, F V,  PAI-1, ACE... i tako dalje) i na doktorima je da to prema tome na sto se sumnja jos dodaju.  O koagulaciji, znacenjima pojedinih faktora i sl.  smo dosta pisale i na temi Imunologija.
Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*Isabel, Lili* super da vam nisu dokazane mutacije i da su nalazi OK  :D 
*Isabel* drago mi je da heparin ostaje preventivno.  :Kiss:   Vjerujem da ti je laknulno.

----------


## sretna35

lilium   :Bye:   :Naklon:  počesto mi padneš na pamet iugodno mi oko srca  da te poznajem

----------


## zisu

*Isabel* super za nalaze  :D  :D 

Inace udavit cu vas najvjerojatnije jos s pitanjima oko fragmina kad na njega dode red. U stimulaciji sam kod dr R i s fragminom cemo krenut prije ET radi 2 spontana koja imam iza sebe. 
Dali je za fragmin bitno u koje vrijeme se daje, dali ima neka preporuka kad se daje ili se moze primit bilo kad?

----------


## vikki

> *Isabel* super za nalaze  :D  :D 
> 
> Inace udavit cu vas najvjerojatnije jos s pitanjima oko fragmina kad na njega dode red. U stimulaciji sam kod dr R i s fragminom cemo krenut prije ET radi 2 spontana koja imam iza sebe. 
> Dali je za fragmin bitno u koje vrijeme se daje, dali ima neka preporuka kad se daje ili se moze primit bilo kad?

----------


## vikki

Zbrljala sam post. Htjedoh reći da sam ga ja uzimala u 18 h, a u to vrijeme su mi ga davali i u Petrovoj (kao i ostalim trudnicama koje su ga uzimale). Važno je da to bude svaki dan u isto vrijeme, a manje važno u koje je to vrijeme (kad ti je najzgodnije).
Isabel, super za nalaze!!  :D  :D 
Cure   :Love:

----------


## zisu

Vikki   :Love:  
znaci to dođe kao kod decapeptyla odstupanje cca +/- pol sata 
sta bi ja bez vas

----------


## Isabel

Ja ga oduvijek uzimam navečer, i to dosta kasno. Baš sam si tako uzela kasno, da si ga mogu uvijek u približno isto vrijeme dati. Tipa i kad idemo u kino, rođendane, goste, pa ako se zadržimo da mogu na vrijeme doći doma i piknuti se.

Meni varira od 11:30 - ponoći...

*Zizu* držimo fige, sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## Isabel

mislim od 22:30 - ponoći    :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Unutar sat vremena, dakle 1 sat -/+ (i to mi rekoše u bolnici)   :Smile:

----------


## lilium

sretna35 , i meni je drago da smo se upoznale, a druzit cemo se mi jos  :Smile: 

Za sve vas koje imate po koji 4G ulovljen kod odredjivanja PAI-1 polimorfizma - naletila sam na radove spanjolaca u kojima dokazuju vezu PAI-1 koncentracije i prehrambenih navika, te narocito korisnost konzumacije jednostruko nezasicenih masnih kiselina - maslinovog ulja posebno. Meni je bilo interesantno to pogledati:
U British Journal of Nutrition imate rad iz  2007 o PAI-1 polimorfizmima - razini PAI-1 ovisno o hrani i tipovima masnoca koji se konzumiraju
http://journals.cambridge.org/action...07114507831710 Ukratko, kazu: postojanje 4G alela u PAI-1 genu  je povezano s povisenim razinama PAI-1. Grupa s tom mutacijom (koja cini 40% opce populacije) je osjetljiva na smanjenje zasićenih masnoća i ugljikohirdrata u prehrani - smanjenjem konzumiranja dolazi i do smanjenja PAI-1 koncentracije kada se slijede preporuke za korištenje jednostruko nezasićenih masnih kiselina (MUFA) u prehrani. Obratite paznju na grafikon pod Fig 1.
Zakljucak je da oni ukazuju na zastitni efekt redovnog konzumiranja MUFA iz maslinovog ulja koje moze imati barem djelomicno zastitni efekt na fibrinoliticke aktivnosti. (MUFA ima u npr: maslinama i maslinovom ulju, suncokretovom ulju, bademima, sjemenkama sezama, lana....).
Jos jedan slican radi iz The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition iz 2008 http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/87/2/317
Tu isto izvlace zakljucke za F VII i PAI-1 aktivnosti.
Inace, vjerujem da su te namirnice korisne svima nama sa ili bez 4G.  
 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

jao ja i engleski još ću nesto pogresno prevesti.ali ionako ujutro popijem malu žlicu maslinovog ulja za sluznicu želuca pa nisam falila

----------


## Vali

Čitam vas, ajme, sve mi je ovo teška znanost.
Ja sam od danas krenula s fragminom (jucer je bila punkcija) po preporuci dr R, preventivno, testovi koagulacije i sve ostalo ok, LAC negativan, ali blizu granice. 
Piknula sam se ujutro u 7 h tak da u slučaju trudnoće ak će pikanje potrajati (a nadam se da hoće),  mogu navečer brijati.   :Smile:  
Ako neću morati ujutro rano ustati, lako se vratim u krevet.
Uglavnom mi nije jasno ništa od ovoga što pišete, ali nema veze, baš ste mi simpa ekipa!   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

Isabel super  :D  :D 
djevojke   :Love:

----------


## ZO

ja čekam nalaze PAI, ACE, faktori, dimeri i još sto silnih čuda, nikako da stignu, a gotovi su bili 13.02....pošta dugo putuje...nisu ih valjda izgubili...mislim da bi ih sve zadavila   :Mad:

----------


## lilium

ZO,
lab Rebro? Rebru ponekada treba poprilicno vremena s pismima (ja sam svojedobno isla po kopiju dijela nalaza, a i frendica mi je svojevremeno dosta dugo cekala mislim otpusno pismo koje joj je bilo nuzno da krene dogovarati zracenja jer je diagnoza bila kancer... sto vise reci...) 

Sretno cure   :Heart:  

Vali, zelim ti uspjesni postupak i da brzo projuris kroz ovu temu, tako da ne moras ulaziti u detalje

laky, super za maslinovo! ma ukratko je to sto manje konzumirati zasicene masnoce i sto manje secera i rafiniranih ugljikohirata i to je to!

Velika   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

da, lilium, Rebro je u pitanju....a sve sam im ostavila: kovertu, markicu, napisala adresu - sve da imaju što manje posla....
a ja već izgaram od želje da vidim nalaze...
 :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

*Lilium*, hvala puno na odgovoru, ja sam veliki koagulogram napravila taman početkom upale tako da imam i te nalaze, idem malo zavirit,..ali zanm da su ih vidjeli i u Viliju (poslao me na njega Radončić) i Petrovoj i nitko ništa nije govorio, pa su valjda OK.

----------


## lilium

Lili75, sve je ulovljeno na vrijeme, pod terapijom si i sada sto mirnije dalje   :Heart:  
Kako je trudnoca stanje s "pojacanom" koagulacijom van trudnoce se nista slicno ne mora ponoviti, no kako se jednom desilo dobro bi bilo popricati s doktorima i na sto van trudnoce treba pripaziti (a npr. jedna balansirana prehrana, dosta kretanja i sl. su na tu temu svima nama korisni, imali sto u koagulaciji ulovljeno ili ne)

Zo, navijam za sto skorije nalaze!

----------


## mačkulina

> Curke,
> 
> zaboravila sam javit da sam bila kod svog dr. R. i one se uopće ne brine oko induciranog poroda odnosno nije niti jednom rekao da bih trebala ići na takav porod tako da...
> 
> By the way podigla sam svoje nalaze u Petrovoj (valjda od trombofilije), pa molim naše stručnjakinje *Lilium* i *Mačkulinu* da mi prokomentiraju : piše daje rađena PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A i FV R506Q i da u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija istoga, specijalizantica koaj je bila tamo mi je rekla da to znači da nemam genetsku sklonost trombofiliji, jel to otprilike znači to?


ma draga... u Petrovoj samo te dvije pretrage i rade.... piše velikim slovima ispod stakla na stolu gdje su im pisaće mašine Testovi za trombofiliju i od genetike piše:
1)FII 20210A
2)  FV R506Q 

mene je osobno prof Đ pitao odkuda vam preporuke za PAI - 4G/4G - polimorfizam, ACE mutaciju i MTHFR???

ja koliko sam shvatila u Petrovoj ostatak ne rade... (berem ne na PT 1)

----------


## mačkulina

a na što sam mu ja odgovorila...Hematolog me poslao.. tada je ušutio.

Tako da sve pretrage koje ja obavljam u trudnoći meni daje hematolog, profesor me hospitalizira sveka 4-5 tjedana.... na jedan - dva dana....

ali ne radi ACL, Beta 2 GPI, anti XA itd...

to radim u Labosu u rebru sa uputnicom hematologa

----------


## Isabel

> mene je osobno prof Đ pitao odkuda vam preporuke za PAI - 4G/4G - polimorfizam, ACE mutaciju i MTHFR???


Pa vidim da su malo šturi u Petrovoj. Ove testove koje ne rade gore sam ja radila nakon prvog poroda, i to u Vinogradskoj, ja mislim. (Toliko sam bolnica i ptetraga prošla u to vrijeme da mi se sve pomješalo   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## lilium

kod pretraga puno tu ovisi na sto se sumnja, i sto se zeli provjeriti, jako rijetko salju na sve moguce pretrage:

PAI, ACE polimorfizmi - njih je dovoljno da ih jednom napravite jer su to genetske pretrage i nema smisla ponavljati  inace ti testovi su za detalje fibrinolize i u novije vrijeme su usli u "modu"

ACL, Beta 2 GPI - to je vec imunologija koja se manifestira i preko koagulacije, ACL IgG igM se cesce preporucuju, no kada su jednom nalazi dobri onda se pretraga vise i ne ponavlja (da li je to OK ne znam), beta 2 GPI sam "osvijestila" kao interesantnu kada se jedna zena ovdje javila pa sam to nasla na popisu pretraga s Rebra i o tome pisala,  a koliko se sjecam mackulina ti si nakon toga tu pretragu  "sugerirala" hematologici (nije hematologica to samoiniciativno predlozila)

anti XA aktivnst - je iskljucivo za pracenje terapije heparinom, no rezultati znaju biti zanimljivi, pa je u nasim uvjetima upitno ima li ta pretrga smisla, mackulina, ti to najbolje znas

Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Curke,
> 
> zaboravila sam javit da sam bila kod svog dr. R. i one se uopće ne brine oko induciranog poroda odnosno nije niti jednom rekao da bih trebala ići na takav porod tako da...
> 
> By the way podigla sam svoje nalaze u Petrovoj (valjda od trombofilije), pa molim naše stručnjakinje *Lilium* i *Mačkulinu* da mi prokomentiraju : piše daje rađena PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A i FV R506Q i da u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija istoga, specijalizantica koaj je bila tamo mi je rekla da to znači da nemam genetsku sklonost trombofiliji, jel to otprilike znači to?
> 
> ...

----------


## sanja74

Cure, znate možda ima li zamjenske terapije za heparin u trudnoći?
Završila sam u bolnici zbog alergije na Fraxiparine. Pokušali su me prebaciti na Fragmine, ali i na njih imam alergijsku reakciju.

----------


## lilium

Sanja, 
A da li si i inace alergicna na nesto? Kolicina trombocita ti je OK? 

Postoje lijekovi slicnog djelovanja kao UFH i LWMH koji se izgleda u takvim slucajevima daju, izgooglala sam par informacija koje mozda mogu pomoci: 

- tu pogledajte Table 3 - Newer anticoagulants in pregnancy 
http://www.ccjm.org/content/76/2/113.full.pdf - donaparoid, fondaparinux, lepirudin 

- rad iz Haematologica 2003; 88 :Sad: 11) ECR32 - Fondaparinux 
"A good alternative and likely the drug of choice appears to be fondaparinux, whose biological action is based on the selective inhibition of activated Factor X, with no effect on aPTT and PT, and no binding to PF4. Its bioavailability after subcutaneous administration is almost 100%, and a singledose of 2,5 mg/day is a standardized prophylactic dose, because of the drug's long half-life of 17 hours. The dose must be adjusted when there is renal insufficiency. According to phase III assays, fondaparinux is at least as useful as LMWH in the prophylaxis of thromboembolic disease. Neither a significant increase of severe bleeding nor secondary induced thrombocytopenia has been described following fondaparinux use. There are no in vitro cross-reactions between heparins and fondaparinux, and presumably the same would apply in vivo. To our knowledge, the two clinical cases reported here are the first description of the use of fondaparinux in the presence of hypersensitivity to UFH or LMWH. We have demonstrated that this new anticoagulant drug is a safe alternative to others in these circumstances. Further studies are necessary to definitely establish the beneficial use of fondaparinux in other similar cases." 

- http://www.springerlink.com/content/p4agdrttgqry44a3/ - rad objavljen u Gynecology and Obstetrics 2004, opisuju slican slucaj tvom s alergijskom reakcijom, ja ne mogu prodrijeti dublje u rad, no izgleda da u radu isto nude alternative 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Trombocite stalno kontroliram, i super su (i sad u bolnici). Do sad nisam imala nikakvih alergija - ovo se naglo pojavilo nakon 4 mjeseca uzimanja Fragmina/Fraxiparina.


Lilium, velika   :Kiss:   za linkove. 
Dodatno pitanje je koliko su ti lijekovi kod nas dostupni.

----------


## lilium

Super za trombocite! Neobicna mi je ova tvoja kasnija reakcija, jer koliko citam najcesce se reakcije jave puno ranije, u prvih par dana ili nakon par tjedana koristenja. Znaci ko tebe su reakcije na kozi krenule s onim crvenilom i hematomom velicine dlana od prije koji tjedan i na kraju si se sva istockala?

Nadam se da je nesto od tih lijekova dostupno i kod nas, prema onom sto pise u Europi ih ima. Inace za neka djelovanja su dovoljne i male doze aspirina, no on djeluje na posve drugom principu od heparina, krv se moze razrijediti i marivarinom (djelatna tvar warfarin), a na tome je velik broj nasih seniora, no on ima neka druga svojstva (teratogen) i nije bas da se tek tako daje u trudnoci (spominju u prvom materijalu da ga u nekim slucajevima daju od 12-36 tjedna).

Nadam se da ces s doktorima brzo naci optimalno rjesenje.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Sanja*  :Love:  ! Baš mi je žao da sad imaš komplikaciju radi heparina, ali vjerujem u doktore sa Duha i da ćete ubrzo naći neko optimalno rješenje!

Čuvaj se   :Kiss:  ! Mislimo na tebe   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*Sanja* i heparinke drage   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

a kakva ti je bila alergijska reakcija?? :? 

kvrge su normalne, modrice su normalne..mene svrbi to mjesto poslije uboda i dr. Đ mi rekao da je sve to normalno.

*Pa što je onda nenormalno/alergijski*?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## sanja74

crvenilo na mjestu uboda - koje se prije nije pojavljivalo. 

a onda se jedno jutro probudiš s užasnim svrbežom - osuta 50% tijela malim crvenim točkama koje se šire i spajaju u mrlje, dok ne postaneš cijela ko ispečena.

----------


## mačkulina

uf nije to jednostavno.....

znaš da sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da li postoji itko alargičan na Fraksiparin. Mene Đ uvejerva da on to dosada nije vidio..vjerojatno me smiruje (ovakvu histeričnu  :? ) ali pitanje je zamisli trombofiličarku u trudnoći alargičnu na niskomolekularni heparin?? 

ja odista ne znam što uzimati  :?  :?

----------


## ZO

drage moje majstorice sveznalice uporna, lilium hvala od   :Heart:   :Love:  na brzoj reakciji i pomoći....napisati ću priču kasnije, sada sam toliko ljuta na ove sa Rebra da bih mogla svašta reći što ovdje nije dozvoljeno, pa ću se skulirati   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
uglavnom moji nalazi, dugogočekivani:
Fibrinogen 3.2 g/L ( 1.8-4.1 )
D-dimeri 0.17 mg/L FEU ( 0-0,50 )
FII 0,98 kIU/L ( 0,70-1.46 )
FVIII *2,10 * kIU/L ( 0,50-1,49 )
PAI 3,0  kIU/L ( 0,3-3,5 )
FDP manji od 5 mg/L ( 0-5 )
ACE 38 U/L ( 8-52 )
Prolaktin 16 ug/L ( 4-23 )
homocistein 5,2 umol/L ( manje od 15 )
PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A - u uzorku nije dokazana točkasta mutacija FII 20210A
*Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI -1 - u uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu za PAI-1*
ACE polimorfizam mi nije gotov...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, zabunili su se, pa nisu napravili, u srijedu će biti gotov....
što znači ovakav genotip 4G/4G i povišen FVIII - toliko sam ljuta da ne mogu ni iščitavati iako je ovo već spomenuto sigurno   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  grrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## ZO

sanja draga   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

ispod *Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI -1 - u uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu za PAI-1* piše HOMOZIGOT

----------


## sanja74

Cijelo vrijeme uzimam i Andol 100 (preporučio drDuić), te duplu folnu kiselinu.

Nabavio mi moj doc   :Heart:   Clivarin. Dobila sam injekciju u 13h, i sad 7h nakon nemam crvenila oko uboda. Čini se da će šljakat bar neko vrijeme.   :D 

Ako to ne upali, imam još jedan niskomolekularni heparin za probati. Inače odustajemo od terapije.

----------


## lilium

sanja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za clivarin!  :Love:  

Zo,
*PAI-1 genotip 4G/4G* - to sto ti kaze da si homozigot znaci da su ti oba alela ista i to 4G. Takav nalaz ukazuje na moguce probleme s fibrinolizom, jer je kod kod takvih 4G homozigota moguc povisen PAI-1 a taj poviseni PAI-1 onda ometa fibrinolizu (to je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) pa to moze imati za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina, sto  po nekim istrazivanjima moze kod ovih nasih tema zasmetati kod implantacije i u trudnoci, i ometati fino podesavanje koagulacijskih parametara koji su tu potrebni. Za stanje van trudnoce je dobro sto su ti razine PAI (pretpostavljam PAI-1), ACE i FDP dobre, a i d-dimeri su dobri. Nedavno sam tu postala one raznorazne savjete za prehranu kod prisutnosti 4G alela i toga bi se bilo dobro pridrzavati (to nam je svima korisno) A u trudnoci se tu moze pomoci i heparinom.
*Faktor VIII* je povisen kod stresa, infekcije, u trudnoci, na nasim izvorima ovo bas nisam nasla, no na vanjskim kazu da moze ukazati na sklonost trombozama i to kada je omjer FVIII:fibrinogen > 0,75 sto kod tebe nije (tvoj omjer je 2,1:3,2 = 0,656), a i APTV ti je prije uvijek bio dobar, koliko se sjecam... tako da mi se cini da tu nije problem.
(tako kazu na: http://www.questdiagnostics.com/hcp/...s%20Thrombosis )
Homocistein ti je odlican!   :Kiss:  

Cure   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

sanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka od sada na dalje sve bude super   :Heart:  
lilium draga   :Heart:  evo i sama sam iščitavala i shvatila da bez heparina nemam što dalje pokušavati... *samo je pitanje da li moram nekom posebnom da mi utvrdi dozu  ( tipa baš hematologu ili nekome ) ili da se pouzdam u predivnog dr. R. i dr. B.* no još čekam i ACE mutaciju...
čisto mogu reći da sam zadovoljna nalazima, nešto se pronašlo, negdje šteka definitivno....nek mi samo još neko kaže da je sve slučajnost   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a da ste samo vidjele što sam sve morala napravit da bi uopće došla do nalaza   :Evil or Very Mad:  
putešestvije traju već tjedan dana, od stalnog zivkanja i obećavanja kako će nalazi stići poštom do toga da sam danas otišla tamo i od silnih nalaza pruža meni neka sitna ženskica tri papira na koje ja bacim oko i vidim da pola toga fali...pa kažem što fali...pa teta ode pitat nekog....pa dođe neka druga s još jednim papirom, pa kaže eto to je sve....ja naravno kažem da nije jer mi još fali...pa one tamo sve vjećaju, zovu neke druge, pa me neka ženska još ispituje, pa na kraju ispada da nisu napravili ACE polimorfizam jer je teta nešto krivo upisala   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , pa će biti gotovi u srijedu...naravno poslat će rezultate poštom   :Rolling Eyes:  
no, prava priča je poslije...sjedam ja u auto ( kao suvozač ), blejim u nalaze, a od silnog bijesa ne uspijevam se ni izdaleka sjetiti što ono treba bit kod PAI...brzo zovem upornu, ona ekspresno lilium, nazad brzo zove mene, pojašnjavamo problem...mislim ovakve sinkronizacije nema nigdje na svijetu...djevojke hvala od srca   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

zo,  :Love:  
u vezi tarapije heparinom u trudnoci vjerujem da su doktori R. i B. sasvim dovoljni, narocito jer kod tebe treba obratiti paznju i na hormone, tvoja antitijela stitnjace, pa tvoju terapiju Glucophagom, Eutiroxom, Bromergonom...  
sto se tice ciste koagulacije i stanja van trudnoce mozda nije zgorega zbog ovog PAI-1 4G homozigota kada dobijes i ACE mutaciju sa svim tim koagulacijskim rezultatima otici do hematologa da i on to sve iscita i da svoje misljenje i za stanje van trudnoce (pa mozes pitati i za savjet sto u trudnoci)
Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*ZO*  :Love:   I meni je FVIII povisen (ne znam koliko, nisam jos vidjela nalaze, u Petrovoj su).
*lilium*  :Saint:

----------


## ZO

lilium draga ti si bolje upoznata sa mojim stanjem nego ja sama   :Grin:  
ne znam više na koji način da ti zahvalim   :Love:  
vikki, ja ne razmišljam previše o FVIII jer:
- konstantno sam pod stresom ( ne znam na kojem polju nisam )
- upala neka je sigurno prisutna ( ako ništa drugo mučim muku sa svojom kičmom koja me konstantno boli, tu je upala već valjda par godina )
a kod tebe je nažalost slično, ma kako ne bi bili pod konstatnim stresom samo zbog svega ovoga, da nema ničeg drugog to bi bilo dovoljno   :Love:

----------


## vikki

Meni je i imunoglobulin M i aCl-IgM povišen - oba ukazuju na upalni proces u organizmu. E sad, kako imam endometriozu, mislim da je sve to možda zbog nje povišeno (jer je povišeno već nekoliko godina, a ne samo trenutačno). A što se stresa tiče, nekako sam unatoč svemu, manje pod stresom negoli prijašnjih godina kad nismo znali za sve dijagnoze koje imamo (ili barem tako izgleda izvana, tko zna).
Moj je ostatak trombofilije još u Petrovoj(ako je sve stiglo, a valjda bi trebalo nakon dva mjeseca), nadam se da ću idući tjedan po to.
ZO   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

draga   :Love:   :Heart:  
po svim čitanjima, kao što si i sama rekla, endometrioza definitivno može biti razlog povišenih vrijednosti
a stres   :Mad:  ponekad mislim da će mi glava puknut od svega ( kao jučer recimo ), a nekad dođem jednostavno u stanje mirovanja i ništa, lelujam
čekamo tvoje nalaze   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

ZO draga bitno je znati što su mogući problemi pa će lakše biti i sanirati ih ili barem ublažiti, a što se tiče brze reakcije pa meni i je smisao ovog našeg pdf-a da maksimalno pomognemo jedna drugoj i meni je zadovoljstvo pomoći koliko mogu (makar to bilo zvanjem naše lilium   :Kiss:  ).
Tebi veliki   :Love:   i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ove godine budeš trbušasta.

----------


## lilium

zo, uporna, cure   :Love:  
slazem se s upornom, tu smo da si medjusobno pomazemo, koliko mozemo i znamo  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

uporna, lilium, ZO, vikki   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> uporna, lilium, ZO, vikki


djevojke, sretna   :Heart:

----------


## laky

nemam snage za puno pisanja taman sam stigla .uglavnom samo su D-Dimeri gotovi i oni su 323 a do 255 je ok koliko se sjećam pa sad čekam ostalo.nadam se da nije nista strasno .a usput su mi otkrili gestacijski dijabetes ali o tom kad se malo odmorim
i da moja dnevna bolnica trajala je 5 dana    :Rolling Eyes:  i kontrola 21 dan ali nemam primjedbi na PT2 bez obzira na uvjete imala sma super ekipu u sobi  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Cure,   :Heart:  ! Laky, super da si došla do ZG-a. ZO, tako je i meni bilo gore, nije to čudno, super da su cure uskočile kao članovi ekipe dr. Housea. Žao mi je zbog kičme da te to još muči...

----------


## laky

lako je bilo doći do ZG ali oni s PT2 nepustaju lako   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .čak nije bilo mjesta pa sam jedan dan i noć bila na babinjačama i topila se bebicama od dan .bez obzira na (ne)uvjete meni je ostavila ta Petrova ok utisak.Uzalud u Mostaru nova bolnica kao hotel sa 5 zvjezdica kad nema pretraga koje nam trebaju.

----------


## laky

> Hoću reći, mačkulina, i ja sam krivo mislila (shvatila i prenijela informaciju) da se Đelmiš bavi trombofilijama i daje hep., a Škrablin imunologijom i daje kortikosteroide (tako mi je rekao moj i vaš cijenjeni privatni doktor, imunolog i MPO-ovac), međutim nakon mjesec dana ležanja na odjelu vidim da je situacija vrlo šarena.


ovo moram potpisati   :Smile:  zaista sam imala priliku u 5 dana malo viditi situaciju i vikki je u pravu.situacija je zaista šarena ali mi se svidjelo da su i dr Kuvačić ,dr.Škrablin a i dr Đelmis imali vremena saslušati sva moja pitanja i podpitanja (vjerojatno im nije bilo jasno otkud mi ali to im nisam otkrila  :Grin:  ).
kad je jedan mladi dr popunjavao onu listu pretraga ja sam mu dala spisak pretraga skinut sa ovih stranica .
sve u svemu meni je ostao dobar dojam jer vidim da pokusavakju svi pomoći koliko mogu iako istina za svaku veću odluku zovu profesora

----------


## vikki

> lako je bilo doći do ZG ali oni s PT2 nepustaju lako


U to sam se uvjerila kad su me na staru godinu ostavili ležati, a ja došla samo pozdraviti Škrablinku, i pustili me za točno mjesec dana. Još si imala sreće   :Laughing:  
 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoću reći, mačkulina, i ja sam krivo mislila (shvatila i prenijela informaciju) da se Đelmiš bavi trombofilijama i daje hep., a Škrablin imunologijom i daje kortikosteroide (tako mi je rekao moj i vaš cijenjeni privatni doktor, imunolog i MPO-ovac), međutim nakon mjesec dana ležanja na odjelu vidim da je situacija vrlo šarena.
> 
> 
> ovo moram potpisati   zaista sam imala priliku u 5 dana malo viditi situaciju i vikki je u pravu.situacija je zaista šarena ali mi se svidjelo da su i dr Kuvačić ,dr.Škrablin a i dr Đelmis imali vremena saslušati sva moja pitanja i podpitanja (vjerojatno im nije bilo jasno otkud mi ali to im nisam otkrila  ).
> kad je jedan mladi dr popunjavao onu listu pretraga ja sam mu dala spisak pretraga skinut sa ovih stranica .
> sve u svemu meni je ostao dobar dojam jer vidim da pokusavakju svi pomoći koliko mogu* iako istina za svaku veću odluku zovu profesora*


obzirom da sam profesorov pacijent.. nisam imala prilike da me se konzilijarno pregledava te da netko zove profesora za veću odluku.

Obzirom da sam uvijek sama sa profesorom  kod mojih pregleda ili u bolnici sa ostalim ženama (a on u viziti) odista ne znam kako je kada se dogovaraju.

Bilo kako bilo, bitno je da si ostvarila svoj cilj zbog kojeg si došla i bitno je da što prije počne terapija.

E sad praktično pitanje..da li su ti išta dali?? Heparin? da li piješ i dalje aspirin?
Koliko si ovaj tren trudna?

----------


## uporna

Nek si ti *laky* nama doma, čim su te pustili znači da nije ništa alarmantno.
I mene zanima jesu li ti odredili terapiju?

----------


## lilium

laky,
potpisujem upornu, cim si doma nije alarmantno. d-dimeri se znaju povisiti u trudnoci, no ne znam do koliko ide pod ok. 
odlicno da si to sve obavila! 


sanja74, nadam se da je s clivarinom uspjesno!

svima sretno za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## laky

nisu nista osim andola dok nedođu drugi nalazi-d-dimeri su povišeni 323 su a trombociti su negdje na sredini referentnih vrijednosti.

mačkulina trudna sam 19 tjedana i mislim da mogu sačekati bez bojazni još 3 tjedna nalaze jer se svaka 3 tjedna mijenja krv.
stos e terapije tiče mozda mi neće ni biti potrebna ako nalazi budu ok ili ću ostati na andolu do određenog tjedna.

i ja sam pacjent profesora Kuvačića zato su ga i zvali jer nije za vikend tu nego dezurni liječnik i to mi se sviđa.na zadnjoj viziti mi je bila prof.Škrablin i na mene je ostavila super dojam .
istina dosla sam obaviti samo tu pretragu a odradili su i ostale,OGTT,veliki profil,antitijela,UZV...vidjela sam uređaj za otkucaje srca bebe na PT2(mislim na onaj mali) i to je u biti uređaj iz Hospitalije .
naručena s am na kontrolu 23.3 opet pa čemo vidjeti sto dalje i kakvo je stanje

----------


## mačkulina

što se tiče d dimera... meni su bili prije 3 tjedna 220 ..jučer 550...

i nije baš normalno da samo tako skaču....

u trudnoći pogotovo da se uduplaju

----------


## Lili75

*Laky*, drago mi je da si obavila pretrage, još malo pa ćeš znati i nalaze u svakom slučaju u dobrim si rukama.

Cure imam jedno pitanje: *na koji način da si prebacim pikanje s jutra na večer.* Ja se još od  oblnice pikam ujutro ali mi to nikako ne paše, čudan mi je osjećaj taman se lijepo dignem, sunčan dan,a ja odmah tražim injekciju, pa venske čarape, uglavnom više mi paše večer jer se više ne pikam u noge nego ruke pa mi dragi može onako ono malo stisnut meso dok iglu ne zabijem, jer to ne mogu s jednom rukom.

E sad jel mogu samo tako naglo preći na pikanje navečer ili da to uvedem postupno da mičem za po par sati. Uz to sam jučer zaboravila  :shock:  piknut se u ruku od silne želje da što prije krenem u baby shopping   :Laughing:  tako da sam se jučer pikala u 15h i tako planiram i danas. 

Da ja sutra to prebacim na 19h? Nisam se konzultirala s dr. oko ovoga mislim da mi vi možete dati dovoljno informacija, a u ČET idem do svog dr. R. na pregled. Hvala curke.

----------


## vikki

Ne bih znala kako je bolje, *Lili75*, ali vjerujem da će ti se lilium uskoro javiti s potrebnom informacijom!
 :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

> nisu nista osim andola dok nedođu drugi nalazi-d-dimeri su povišeni 323 su a trombociti su negdje na sredini referentnih vrijednosti.
> 
> mačkulina trudna sam 19 tjedana i mislim da mogu sačekati bez bojazni još 3 tjedna nalaze jer se svaka 3 tjedna mijenja krv.
> stos e terapije tiče mozda mi neće ni biti potrebna ako nalazi budu ok ili ću ostati na andolu do određenog tjedna.
> 
> i ja sam pacjent profesora Kuvačića zato su ga i zvali jer nije za vikend tu nego dezurni liječnik i to mi se sviđa.na zadnjoj viziti mi je bila prof.Škrablin i na mene je ostavila super dojam .
> istina dosla sam obaviti samo tu pretragu a odradili su i ostale,OGTT,veliki profil,antitijela,UZV...vidjela sam uređaj za otkucaje srca bebe na PT2(mislim na onaj mali) i to je u biti uređaj iz Hospitalije .
> naručena s am na kontrolu 23.3 opet pa čemo vidjeti sto dalje i kakvo je stanje


ajde super....znači ti već počinješ osjećati bebicu?? Jel ti se migolji ribica u bušici??
To je meni najlijepši osjećaj na svijetu   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ma bitno je da si ti lijepo to napravila... 3 tjedna taman ćeš biti lijepo u 21 kada će doći ako 3 doktora smatraju da je sve ok...onda nema bojazni.

Ja svaka 3 tjedna kontroliram d dimere i fibrinogen...oni su ti pokazatelji da nešto ne štima, a nevezeno na njih UZV ti također može reći da nisu protoci ok ako se gledaju tvoje krvne žile kroz maternicu

----------


## mačkulina

> *Laky*, drago mi je da si obavila pretrage, još malo pa ćeš znati i nalaze u svakom slučaju u dobrim si rukama.
> 
> Cure imam jedno pitanje: *na koji način da si prebacim pikanje s jutra na večer.* Ja se još od  oblnice pikam ujutro ali mi to nikako ne paše, čudan mi je osjećaj taman se lijepo dignem, sunčan dan,a ja odmah tražim injekciju, pa venske čarape, uglavnom više mi paše večer jer se više ne pikam u noge nego ruke pa mi dragi može onako ono malo stisnut meso dok iglu ne zabijem, jer to ne mogu s jednom rukom.
> 
> E sad jel mogu samo tako naglo preći na pikanje navečer ili da to uvedem postupno da mičem za po par sati. Uz to sam jučer zaboravila  :shock:  piknut se u ruku od silne želje da što prije krenem u baby shopping   tako da sam se jučer pikala u 15h i tako planiram i danas. 
> 
> Da ja sutra to prebacim na 19h? Nisam se konzultirala s dr. oko ovoga mislim da mi vi možete dati dovoljno informacija, a u ČET idem do svog dr. R. na pregled. Hvala curke.


ja sam to napravila..pikala se navečer i htjela se prebaciti ujutro..

Lijepo... učini to ovako:

jednu si zabodi oko 12 sati (podne)..slijedeći dan si ju zabij oko 16 sati, i treći dan u normalno vrijeme..iako je meni i Đ i R rekli da se može odmah zabiti kada ti paše ali mene je bilo isuviše strah ,.....pa sam ja onda to vremenski podijelila da vremensko opuštanje ne bude preveliko

----------


## Lili75

Hvala *mačkulina*,to sam i mislila.

Ja zajedno s tobom brojim tvoje tjedne i jedva čekam da prođe 28.tj., znam da ćeš tad biti opuštenija, uostalom sve će biti u redu jer MORA vjerujem mi znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## laky

d-dimere i fibriminogen mogu i ja bez problema vaditi redovito ovdje kod nas a za sad je fibriminogen je 5.1

----------


## mačkulina

> d-dimere i fibriminogen mogu i ja bez problema vaditi redovito ovdje kod nas a za sad je fibriminogen je 5.1


evo mene sa konzultacija..Da d -dimer mi je povišen.. ali po profesoru omjer fibrinogena 4.8 i d dimera je ok.

Alarmantno je ako su d dimeri povišeni i bibrinogen preko 8 - tada je opasno kod mene to nije

nije ni kod tebe laky stoga mislim da će sve biti ok

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* baš mi je drago da nije ništa alarmantno.  :Love:

----------


## sanja74

> sanja74, nadam se da je s clivarinom uspjesno!


Evo mene doma! Preporodih se. 
Čekala sam 5 dana da me puste "sutra" ili "još tokom dana"..
Na kraju sam jučer postpisala izjavu da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost. 

Uglavnom, na Clivarine dobro reagiram. Kupujem ga sama (za sada - ali to mi je manji problem). A moj dr me ponovo tokom boravka u bolnici  oduševio.  8)  
Jučer sam bila i na UZV.. beba je još uvijek dečko   :Laughing:   , i sve je super.

----------


## vikki

Super što si opet doma, *sanja*!  :D  :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Lili, možeš i piknuti se ujutro, pa opet oko ponoći, i onda si približavati to vrijeme navečer onom koje ti odgovara (tako sam ja - dr rekao).

Da vam se pohvalim.. mog malog muškića se sad već može dobrano osjetiti i prislanjanjem ruke na trbuh. Nekad mi ruka odskoči koliko šutne! Super mi je to..   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

sanja, super za Clivarin i da si doma   :Heart:  

cure,
U vezi fibrinogena i d-dimera pronasla sam ispitivanje iz 2005  " D-Dimer Concentrations in Normal Pregnancy: New Diagnostic Thresholds Are Needed" gdje bas govore o tome i kazu:"Priblizno na pocetku drugom trimstera vise od polovica trudnica ima koncentracije D-dimera koje premasuju 0,5 mg/L (to znaci > 500 micrograma/L kako se kod nas oznacava), a pri kraju treceg trimstera vise od 90% trudnica ima koncentracije D-dimera preko 0,5 mg/L." (Spominju oni i vrijednosti dosta vise od vasih koje idu pod prosjeke za normalne trudnoce)  A slicno se desava i s koncentracijama fibrinogena.

----------


## laky

lilium hvala

----------


## uporna

*sanja* super da si doma i vjerujem da si se preporodila. Wow tvoj muškić već igra nogomet  :Love:   :Heart:  

*lilium* kao i uvijek kratko i jasno i   :Kiss:   tebi

----------


## mačkulina

evo malo prije me zvali iz Petrove, povećati će mi terapiju...
ali me naručili sutra u bolnicu na vađenje krvi.. malo su mi previše d dimeri skočili uduplali se, a primam fraksiparin, on bi njih trebao držati pod kontrolom..

sad sam sva preplašena..... :?  :?  :? 

što li će biti samnom?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sanja74

mačkulina,  :Love:  

bit će sve ok. pa ti si bar pod stalnom kontrolom..

----------


## mačkulina

sanja.... sva sam preplašena..
em mi je beba sa 23+2 650 grama što odgovara trudnoći 25/26 tjedana, em d dimeri...

a ne znam...   :Crying or Very sad:   :/

----------


## mačkulina

počinje to moje drugo razdoblje horora...

----------


## Isabel

*Mačkulina* mogu misliti tvoje strahove i kako se osjećaš, ali pokušaj se bar malo opustiti. Ideš u bolnicu, pod kontrolom si kod najboljeg doktora kojem je to sve u malom prstu, povećati će ti dozu što je dobro   :Love:  .

Najbolje je da si pod stalnim nadzorom, zato ti i jesu kontrolirali dimere. Meni je dr. Đ. napisao da pregledaavamo dimere u 26.tj. opet na bolničkom lječenju... Sve si mislim da mu kažem da odemo ranije. Kad si ih ti opet kontrolirala? Jel ti to drugi ili koji puta u T? Kakvi su ti bili prije? Meni su lagano povišeni, ali kaže da je to u trudnoći normalno  :/ 

Držim fige i mislim na tebe   :Kiss:  !

----------


## ole

Mackulina draga bit ce sve u redu. A koliko ja znam je da d dimeri i normalno su
malo poviseni u trudnocu.I meni su bili ali niko nije to uzimao kao nesto strasno.Inace se i ja pikam ali s clexanom 20 cisto radi preventive.

----------


## vikki

*mačkulina*, u dobrim si rukama (nekoliko njih)   :Taps:  
 :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Mojoj cimerici u bolnici d-dimeri su bili 960, vozili su je na Rebro snimiti noge koje otiču (zbog moguće tromboze, color dopler ili što li već) i sve je bilo O.K. Doktori rekli da znaju biti vrlo visoki d-dimeri u trudnoći i da je to o.k. dok nema tromboze (a kod tebe je ne može biti jer si na heparinu).

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
samo sto mirnije, doktori ce to izregulirati!
onako inzenjerski sam sada na brzinu otisla provjeriti sve tvoje rezultate kako si ih postala kroz vrijeme, ispravi me ako sto grijesim:
1. za d-dimere i fibrinogen:
27.10. didimer 142 fibrinogen 3,3
02.12. d-dimer 268 fibrinogen 3,8
2.3. d-dimer 550 fibrinogen 4,8
po ovome se vidi da kroz tjedne trudnoce ti faktori rastu, no kako i kazu u materijalima do kojih imam dostupa i kroz normalnu trudnocu se ti faktori povecavaju (spominju tu i puno vece prosjecne vrijednosti, skoro pa blize onima koje je vikki navela)

2. istovremeno po protrombinskom vremenu se vidi da je kod tebe koagulacija slabija (za PV manji broj znaci slabiju koagulaciju), kako smo vec komentirale na temi Imunologija:
27.10:08: PV 1,08
02.12.08: PV 0,90 INR 1,06 
18.02.09: PV 0.79 INR 1,15 

Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

sanja super da si doma  :D  :D , neka sve dalje bude u redu   :Heart:  
mačkulina   :Heart:  vidim da si u dobrim rukama i vjerujem da će sve biti u redu iako znam da si jako uplašena   :Heart: 

evo meni došao rezultat ACE polimorfizma, vidim da nije dobro, sve mi se čini da imam dobre izglede da sa 50 otegnem papke samo tako....
nego kaže:
*utvrđeni genotip polimorfizma I/D gena ACE: DD*
NAPOMENA kaže:
Renin-angiotenzinski sustav je važan regulator krvnog tlaka i homeostaze elektrolita. Angiotenzin-konvertirajući enzim ( ACE ) katalizira hidrolizu angiotenzina i u angiotentin II koji je snažan vazokonstriktor. Koncentracija ACE u serumu i tkivima varira ovisno o insercijskom/delecijskom polimorfizmu ( I/D ). Delecijski alel je odgovoran za visoke koncentracije enzima. Polimorfizam ACE I/D se povezuje s hipertenzijom, koronarnom srčanom bolešću, moždanim udarom, dijabetičkom nefropatijom, metaboličkim sindromom.

baš sve razumijem  8)

----------


## mačkulina

> *Mačkulina* mogu misliti tvoje strahove i kako se osjećaš, ali pokušaj se bar malo opustiti. Ideš u bolnicu, pod kontrolom si kod najboljeg doktora kojem je to sve u malom prstu, povećati će ti dozu što je dobro   .
> 
> Najbolje je da si pod stalnim nadzorom, zato ti i jesu kontrolirali dimere. Meni je dr. Đ. napisao da pregledaavamo dimere u 26.tj. opet na bolničkom lječenju... Sve si mislim da mu kažem da odemo ranije. Kad si ih ti opet kontrolirala? Jel ti to drugi ili koji puta u T? Kakvi su ti bili prije? Meni su lagano povišeni, ali kaže da je to u trudnoći normalno  :/ 
> 
> Držim fige i mislim na tebe   !


ja ih kontroliram svaka 3-4 tjedna u Breyer-u. Koštaju 300 kuna + fibrinogen 50 kuna... 
ne znam što da kažem... ja ne znam da li ti imaš ikakav koagulacijski poremećaj, jer ako nemaš ne znam da li su ti nužni. Ja ga imam, pa kontroliram jer mi je to prvi pokazatelj da nešto ne štima.
Ne znam Isabel.. što pametno reći...

odi do Breyer-a i napravi ih... pa ako su povišeni dođi i traži objašnjenje..ovako imaš samo strah ali bez dokumenta..

----------


## mačkulina

aaaa neznam ni sama cure moje..

vidjeti ću što će biti i javim detalje..

pusa vam svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

mackulina, korak po korak i bude sve uredu   

zo,
Cinjenica je da je ACE DD polimorfizam povezan sa svim tim problemima koje si nabrojala, statisticki gledano, no to jos ne znaci da ce se bas kod tebe ti problemi i pojaviti, koliko mi se cini kod tebe su do sada mjerene razine  PAI i ACEa van trudnoce bile dobre. Takodjer, kontroliras li tlak, znas li kako se krece? Svakako je u ovakoj situaciji dobro sto si za te potencijalne sklonosit saznala sada, a ne za xy godina jer se kroz stil zivota, prehranu i sl. moze uticati. Bilo bi dobro posjetiti hematologa i/ili jos i neku drugu specijalizaciju koja se sa problemima vezanim uz ove mutacije bavi da ti oni daju preciznije i kvalitetnije savjete sto i kako treba kontrolirati i sto i kako se ponasati i van trudnoce i u trudnoci. 
Koliko vidim u trudnoci se za PAI i ACE probleme savjetuje niskomolekularni heparin.

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## laky

sreća pa dimere i fribinogen mogu vaditi tu kod nas a lako mi je za uputnice s dr pa ću znači i dalje biti izbockana.sad sam poslije Petrove kao narkić jer mi je teško naći vene pa bocnu 2-3 puta dok pogode  :/

----------


## ZO

> mackulina, korak po korak i bude sve uredu   
> 
> zo,
> Cinjenica je da je ACE DD polimorfizam povezan sa svim tim problemima koje si nabrojala, statisticki gledano, no to jos ne znaci da ce se bas kod tebe ti problemi i pojaviti, koliko mi se cini kod tebe su do sada mjerene razine  PAI i ACEa van trudnoce bile dobre. Takodjer, kontroliras li tlak, znas li kako se krece? Svakako je u ovakoj situaciji dobro sto si za te potencijalne sklonosit saznala sada, a ne za xy godina jer se kroz stil zivota, prehranu i sl. moze uticati. Bilo bi dobro posjetiti hematologa i/ili jos i neku drugu specijalizaciju koja se sa problemima vezanim uz ove mutacije bavi da ti oni daju preciznije i kvalitetnije savjete sto i kako treba kontrolirati i sto i kako se ponasati i van trudnoce i u trudnoci. 
> Koliko vidim u trudnoci se za PAI i ACE probleme savjetuje niskomolekularni heparin.
> 
> sretno


tlak mi je uvijek dobar, znam ga mjerit iz zezancije i nikad nije bilo problema....razine PAI i ACE su ok po nalazima...ako netko ima preporuku za hematologa neka me pp-a....da li bi bilo dobro kod Đelmiša s tim? 
kad se sjetim da su mi prvi nalazi onih trenutnih pokazatelja stanja bili dobri, nisam se nekako nadala da će mi se kod ovog stalno vrtiti po glavi riječi srčani udar, moždani udar, trombofilija i takve stvari iako sam sretna što se problem kod mene naslućuje....sretna sam jer ipak imam osjećaj da sa svakim nalazom idem korak naprijed i bliže sam svojoj prvoj uspješnoj trudnoći.
Također sam nevesela zbog toga što mi je svakodnevica dosta stresna, pa kombinacija gore navedenog s tim baš ne zvuči dobro, a nisam sigurna da tu mogu nešto puno promijeniti....možda dijelom, ali neke stvari su mi izvan kontrole osim ako ne ugrozim neke druge stvari u životu....
lilium draga   :Love:   :Heart:  hvala

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* ~~~~~~ za sutra i drži se   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

*Mačkulina*, potpisujem upornu, drž se, sve će biti u redu, sigurno hoće!!! al eto čovjek treba sve to izdržat
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni nitko nije govorio da kontroliram te dimere pa ni nisam.

----------


## sretna35

*mačkulina* znam da nije lako, ali budi i dalje naša hrabra cura   :Love:  

javi se mi smo tu s tobom

----------


## laky

> *Mačkulina*, potpisujem upornu, drž se, sve će biti u redu, sigurno hoće!!! al eto čovjek treba sve to izdržat
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Meni nitko nije govorio da kontroliram te dimere pa ni nisam.


meni su ih kontrolirali na PT2

----------


## lilium

Draga Zo,
Po meni je jako dobro sto su PAI i ACE razina male a tlak dobar. Pod stilom zivota mislim redovna fizicka aktivnost (npr. barem svaki dan 30min ostrije setnje), kontrola tezine i birana prehrana, eto bas za PAI kazu da postizu odlicne rezultate s prehranom obogacenom maslinovim uljem, smanjenim unosom masnoca zivotinjskog porijekla, pa s prehranom bogatom vlaknima bez rafiniranih ugljikohidrata i secera i strasno je bitno ne pusiti!...nista od toga nije revolucionarno no moze pomoci. Sto se tice stresa, tesko je u ovim nasim vremenima i uvjetima zivjeti bez stresa, no treba se s njim nauciti nositi, i po potrebi koristiti neku tehniku da ga se ublazi - za nekog je to molitva, za nekog autogeni trening, za nekog meditacija, raznorazni hobiji... bitno je imati nesto sto nas opusta na redovnoj bazi.
Sto se tice doktora odi na dodatne konzultacije do dr. Djelmisa, bolje da i od njega dobijes misljenje, no ovako intuitivno gledajuci u tvom slucaju ja bih se u vezi cistog zatrudnjivanja drzala dobrih MPOovaca poput dr. R i dr. B. a onda u trudnoci razmislila o dr. Djelmisu za kontrolu terapije heparinom.
A sto se tice hematologa mackulina je cini mi se dosta zadovoljna s dr. Zupancic s Rebra, na temi Imunologija je postala kako do nje doci.

Vrijeme genetskih ispitivanja tek dolazi, ovo su zapravo tek poceci, i znanstvenici jos ispituju sto s cim u korelaciji dobro ili stetno utice, sve je to veliko neistrazeno podrucje i nije sve niti posve crno niti posve bijelo (na primjer, bas sam pronasla ispitivanje iz 2005 gdje su izvukli zakljucak na starijoj populaciji od prek 70 god: "Among older individuals who exercised, those with the ACE DD or ID genotypes were less likely to develop mobility limitation than those with the II genotype. Regardless of genotype, individuals who exercised were less likely to develop mobility limitation than those who did not exercise." - po tome je za mobilnost u starijim godinama bolje imati po koji D)


lilli75,
a kakvi su ti d-dimeri bili kad su te primili u bolnicu?

d-dimeri su i prirodno nesto poviseni u trudnoci, ovaj iznos od preko 500 micrograma/L izgleda da nije toliko neuobicajen i da ga puno zena ima i prodje bez komplikacija, no svakako, kad je povecana vjerojatnost problema najbolje ne prepustati slucaju 


Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

evo me.. d - dimeri 650 (opet se povećali) fibrinogen 5.50...

da normalno je da su povišeni u trudnoći ali kod heparina ne bi trebali biti  - trebali bi biti unutar referentnih vrijednosti.

Eto, ja idem na 0.8 odnosno 9500 IU - očekujem da će mi ju povećati...

samo je pitanje tjedna

----------


## laky

koliko ste čekali nalaze iz Petrove ja sam pretrage odradila 26.2 pa da znam kad da zovem da netlačim previše sestre.i kazu li telefonom jesu li ok ili mogu frendicu poslati da ih uzme?

----------


## vikki

Na PT2 su mi radili pretrage 31.12., biokemija, endokrinologija, koagulacija i sl. je bilo isti dan ili par dana kasnije (to si već dobila), imunologija je stigla za dva tjedna (otprilike), a trombofilija - evo gledam datum izdavanja na nalazu 11.2., dok su to poslali u Petrovu, znači negdje mjesec i pol dana. Mislim da su čak rekli da još nešto čekaju, nisam sigurna, telefonom su mi javili za ovaj nalaz izdan 11.2., moram otići prof. na kontrolu ovih dana (malo sam lijena, dosta mi je doktora   :Sad:  ).
Što sve čekaš, laky?

----------


## laky

dobila sam dimere,KKS,trombocite a čekam nekih 7-8 ostalih sa spiska vise ni ja neznam koje   :Embarassed:  protein C,S,antIII ......

----------


## vikki

Proteine C i S, faktore II, V, VIII i ostatak trombofilije (koji su mi radili, ne znam ni sama jesu li sve i što su) mjeseci i pol onda, tj. krajem mjeseca ih možeš nazvati, tada bi već mogli biti gotovi, ali zašto ne probati i prije budući da si već "prava" trudnica, a nisi na terapiji (ja sam bila na heparinu, pa se možda nisu žurili, tko zna).
Ma samo ti zovi, ja sam znala biti vrlo dosadna u potrazi za Škrablinkom, telefonom i osobno i nikad me nisu otkantali, strpljivo su me upućivali na druge brojeve ili termine dolaska.

----------


## laky

vidit ću a skontala sma kad su tamo,poslije vizite uglavnom oko 9.15-9.30 ima netko u amblatni a ni frendici niej daleko viditi jesu li gotovi.a dotad ću ja pratiti ovdje dimere,finbrinogen i trombobcite da vidim stanje.  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Je, onda su tamo, glavne doktore nema šanse poslije uloviti, mada je meni bilo bitno samo da je netko barem od specijalizanata tamo ili dr. Veček pa bi mi telefonom objasnio nalaze (ne znam rade li to inače ili sam im friška zbog dva misseda u pola godine pa su suretljiviji).
Sretno,* laky*! Bit će to O.K.!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

> lilli75,
> a kakvi su ti d-dimeri bili kad su te primili u bolnicu?
> 
> d-dimeri su i prirodno nesto poviseni u trudnoci, ovaj iznos od preko 500 micrograma/L izgleda da nije toliko neuobicajen i da ga puno zena ima i prodje bez komplikacija, no svakako, kad je povecana vjerojatnost problema najbolje ne prepustati slucaju 
> 
> Sretno cure


*Lilium*,

onaj dan kad su me zaprimili u bolnicu tad su mi vadili krv, znači tad nisam bila na heparinu i imala sam jaki tromboflebitis, d-dimeri su bili 337, a fibrinogen 4,5. Nakon toga vjerujem da se sve smanjilo zbog terapije heparinom. Čak sam uvjerena da sam nastavila piti baby aspirin 100 koji mi je dao moj dok R. na poč.T. da do tromboflebitisa ne bi ni došlo, a ja sam ga prestala piti negdje nakon 3-3,5 mj. T.

Pikam se svako veče al moram priznat da jedva čekam da pikanje prestane 2 tj . nakon poroda, i dan danas su mi injekcije onak   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

ali dr R,je mislim rekao da se aspirin smije do 33 TT sto onda dalje???ja sam prestala 10 dana priej pretraga tako da će biti vjerodostojne valjda a pijem po pola samo

----------


## lilium

lili75,
bitno da si sada na heparinu, proci ce i to pikanje. Koliko ovako amaterski vidim kod tebe ovi d-dimeri 337, fibrinogen 4,5 nisu bili toliko losi. Vjerojatno je kod tebe neki drugi parametar u igri, kojeg sada heparin drzi pod kontrolom.

laky,
budu ok pretrage, ne brini se. a do kada piti aspirin vidjet ces sa svojim doktorima kada dodju nalazi, dosta zena pije male doze aspirina (ispod 100 mg) kroz cijelu trudnocu. Aspirin prolazi kroz posteljicu, no u ovim malim dozama ne bi smio biti stetan. Kako kazu: male doze aspirina u trudnoci (≤ 100 mg/day) su opsežno ispitivane i pokazalo se da su sigurne i korisne kod odredjenih problema u trudnoci (daju se i u kombinaciji s heparinom, kod npr antifosfolipidnog sindroma). Iako velike doze aspirina i ostalih ne-steroidnih protu-upalnih lijekova mogu biti toksicne za fetus, ove male doze su se pokazale sigurnima. 

Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Lili75   :Heart:    Potpuno te razumijem za pikanje, nisam mimoza i dosad sam prošla svakakve bolove, ali kad bi davala injekciju sebi, ruka mi je drhtala (uznemirenost, ne strah) tako da sam si uvijek radila rupetine na bedrima od one tanke iglice.
lilium   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

ja opet izgubila broj PT2   :Embarassed:  ,neznam hoću li do 23.3 dobiti uputnicu (komisijski ide odavde) .Please ako neko ima da pošalje opet   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .
grozno sma zaboravna i  smušena

----------


## vikki

*laky*, broj je 4604-728 (ambulanta)

----------


## laky

hvala sad ću ga memorirati u mob muza i svoj  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Memorirala sam ga i ja, ali ne znam pod kojim imenom   :Rolling Eyes:   pa sam ga na kraju našla na otpusnom pismu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

*vikki*,   :Love:  
a meni zadnja 3-4 dana ne uspijeva ubosti se iz prve, što mi se prije nije događalo,pa uspijem tek iz 2-3 pokušaja  :/ 
al ne dam se, nema druge

----------


## vikki

I to mi se događalo, imam neku debelu kožu pa bi je po nekoliko sekundi pokušavala probiti, i to mi je sam čin činilo još gorim.
*Lili75*  :Heart:

----------


## laky

di su nam Isabel i mačkulina???

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Evo, ja bila na team buildingu u Istri, fino smo se odmarali i klopali   :Razz:  , super!

Sad još malo raduckam, i onda na vikend  :D !

Mi smo ok, bili smo na pregledu kod Đelmiša (Pol. Pronatal) u utorak, malena zvjezdica je super   :Heart:  ! Na uzv mi je dr. Ivanišević rekla kako imam mesnatu, debelu posteljicu (koja se ultra razvila i radi heparina) na čitavom prednjem dijelu trbuha, i da neka se ne zabrinjavam što ne osjetim malenu (a fakat ju ne osjetim, i već sam  :/  i luda radi toga bila), jer posteljica mi je luuuuda  :Grin:  ! 
Inaće kaže da je to skroz ok i dobro jer da takva posteljica dobro hrani malenu  :D ! Znaći, ne gine mi "mrvica" od 4 - 4,5 kg   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mačkulina je mislim još u bolnici, nadam se da je sve super, da su joj pojačali dozu i smirili D dimere! 

Ja idem opet u bolnicu 06.04. ponoviti D dimere i fibrinogen...

 :Love:

----------


## laky

Maloprije zovem bolnicu u Mostar i kazu da mi neće komisija odobriti uputnicu za Petrovu   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer se sve pretrage mogu napraviti kod njih ,ma vraga mogu ,ljuta sam kao ris.
Sreća pa sam izvadila nalaze za trombofiliju pa kad budu gotovi za tjedan nadam se otiću privatno kod nekog ili opet moram zvati nekoga da pogura sve to.
Uh pa zar i za ove stvari treba neka veza ...

----------


## mačkulina

e laky što da ti kažem osim sve su to 'naša posla'.
Želim ti od srca da se izboriš za svoje uputnice i nalaze.... jer kako god okreneš sve smo mi osuđene same na sebe....

Javi što je bilo

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* eto nam tebe. Kako si? Ima što novo kod tebe?  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

mačkulina kakvi su nalazi.Ma snaći ću se već nekako ova 23.3 kontrola je bila za dijabetes a to zaista mogu i vodje pa ću uz kopiranu povjest bolesti poslati i odgovor komisije zasto mi nije dala uputnicu a mislim da bi sad ovih dana najkasnije do 26.3 trebali biti oni bitniji nalazi pa kad vidim kakvi su lako ću napraviti frku za uputnicu .
nego sma pročitala odgovor dr radončića da su dimeti u I tromjesećju ok do 0,5 u II do 1 a u trećem do 1,5 i pratim neovisno o svemu.
sta čovjek sve nenauči  :/

----------


## mačkulina

hvala cure, dobro sam... povećana mi je doza heparina i imam dosta visok CRP.

e sad treba istražiti razlog...

Danas idemo na pregled.

laky... ima li što novo kod tebe, da li su došli nalazi?
svima velika pusa

----------


## lilium

Sretno!

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

nalazi tek 1.4 iz Petrove.koliki su dimeri?meni je CRP bio 15,6 od obične upale .jesi čitala odgovore dr R. vezano za dimere

----------


## Isabel

> nalazi tek 1.4 iz Petrove.koliki su dimeri?meni je CRP bio 15,6 od obične upale .jesi čitala odgovore dr R. vezano za dimere


A što je CRP? Ja mislim da meni to nisu radili  :/ .

Ja sam radila trombofiliju i koagulaciju, sve uredno, dimeri i fibrinogen na gornjoj granici.

Idem 06.04. opet u bolnicu, ponoviti dimere i fibrinogen, napraviti OGTT...

Sad me brine kaj ja nisam nikada radila taj CRP, i to kaj ću 4 tjedna  :Evil or Very Mad:  opet morati čekati nalaze dimeta i fibrinogena, a to će taman onda biti moji kritični tjedni (oko 30tog), i kaj ako nalazi tek onda nešto lođe pokažu /znaći stanje od prije najmanje 4 tjedna) i tek se onda reagira (prekasno)??

Joj, evo počela sam paničariti   :Sad:  .

*Mačkulina* držim fige, biti će sve dobro   :Love:  !

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## lilium

Isabel,

CRP C-reaktivni protein je test kojim se mjeri koncentracija u krvi specijalne vrste proteina koji se proizvodi u jetri i prisutan je kod epizoda akutne upale ili infekcije. Prema nekim izvorima kazu da i inace, bez prisutnosit upalnih stanja, moze biti nesto povisen u drugoj polovici trudnoce (jos u nekom radu iz 1991 spominju da su radili ispitivanja od 22 tjedna do poroda kod normalnih trudnoca - prosjecna CRP vrijednost je bila 7 do 9 mg/L, a 95% vrijednosti su bile 15 mg/L ili nize, kod samog poroda su se vrijednosti nesto povecavale). No sto je za vas slucaj OK to moze reci samo vas dr. koji vas i vidi i prati i vidi sve druge nalaze krvi i mokrace.

Sto se tice testova za d-dimere i fibrinogen - ako su ti svi trombo i koagulacijski testovi OK, nemas pronadjene genetske sklonosti, do sada nisi imala neke trombo epizode ili povisene koagulacijske parametre u krvi i jos si na heparinu mala je sansa da ces imati probleme s d-dimerima i fibrinogenom, no ako je to potrebno za tvoj mir uvijek ih mozes napraviti i privatno po laboratorijima, koliko kazu nalazi su gotovi isti dan (jako me cudi ako se u Petrovoj ti nalazi moraju cekati tjednima, pa to su brze pretrage, a ne gen. markeri... ) Isto ako pretrage radite na svoju ruku budite svjesne da su d-dimeri i fibrinogeni i prirodno nesto poviseni u trudnoci, i nesto i rastu kroz tjedne trudnoce i samo vam vasi doktori mogu reci sto je tu za vas slucaj van referentnih vrijednosti. 

Iako vas je ovdje dosta na heparinu i neke od vas imaju losa prijasnja iskustva razlozi za to, a vjerujem i testovi, te pokazatelji koje treba pratiti, mogu biti posve razliciti. Nije dobro generalizirati. A kada i dobijete rezultate bitno je da vam ih protumaci ginekolog koji vas prati, jer se mozete naci u situaciji da se bez potrebe zabrinjavate oko neceg oko cega se uopce niste trebale brinuti.

Sretno!

----------


## uporna

Meni su d-dimeri i fibrinogen bili na otpusnom pismu dnevne bolnice i dosta drugih pretraga - znači gotovi su bili isti dan, tako da mi nije jasno što se toliko čeka, možda neki drugi nalazi pa onda pošalju sve zajedno :?

----------


## mačkulina

jednostavno CRP ovako kako je lilium napisala kod nekih zna biti povišen.. ne smije u trudnoći prelaziti 20 (onda se može dogoditi infekcija, pa spontani)

ja dala urinokulturu, dobila vaginalete....

kada se vadi CRP besmisleno ga je vaditi sam za sebe, on se vadi sa KKS i diferencijalnom krvnom slikom i on se uvjek uspoređuje sa leukocitima... (ako su oni povišeni sa CRP neka infekcija je u trudnici)

Meni nisu povišeni leukociti čak su mi AST i sve ostale jetrene probe super..ali CRP raste..

Čekam nalaz urinokulture, ako bude negativna, čekam ponedeljak da ponovim CRP ako bude i dalje rastao..moram na antibiotik. 
Ako urinokultura bude pozitivna već ga danas dobivam.

A CRP sam išla vaditi neki dan jer mi se je od uboda igle heparina mjesto zacrvenilo i piočelo jako svrbiti i kako mi je sestrična infektolog ona mi je sugerirala da je to prvi znak neke upale i upalnog procesa...

U pon je bio 8 i nešto u srijedu 11 i nešto a jučer 14715 tako nekako...

To je znak da je neka upalica u meni....

----------


## mačkulina

i da...veliki smo 33 cm.. teško oko 980 dkg (malo previše) i imamo stopalo dugaaaaačko 4 cm...

Slučajno uletilo u kadar UZV i imam ga uslikanog preko cijele fotke.....

4 cm... ma preslatko   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Meni su d-dimeri i fibrinogen bili na otpusnom pismu dnevne bolnice i dosta drugih pretraga - znači gotovi su bili isti dan, tako da mi nije jasno što se toliko čeka, možda neki drugi nalazi pa onda pošalju sve zajedno :?


 dobila sam ja dimere 323 i fibrinogen 5.2 čini mi se ok za 19tt ali čekam ostale nalaze

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
bravo za naprednu curicu, neka samo raste!
vjerojatno si za treci CRP mislila da ti je 14,7  


laky,
i meni se to cini OK


Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Mene svrbe mjesta uboda i kad ja to sve iščeškam onda se i crvene.
Valjda je sve ok.
*mačkulina* ma curka je prava a to stopalo je sigurno medeno  :Zaljubljen:  
*lilium*  :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

a vama od heparina bebe nisu tjednima (danima) i gramažom naprednije??

ja sad pak ništa ne kužim  :?  :?

----------


## uporna

> a vama od heparina bebe nisu tjednima (danima) i gramažom naprednije??
> 
>   :?


Po zadnjem UZV-u ne a to je bilo u 18.-tom tjednu. E sad što će biti tamo negdje u 24.-tom kad ću raditi sljedeći UZV vidjet ćemo.

Kad ti se prva razlika vidjela tj. koliko dugo ti traje to odstupanje da je curka veća od tjedana trudnoće?

----------


## mačkulina

pa znaš odmah je ta razlika krenula samo što nije bila tako velika.

Bila su uvjek odstupanja pa par dana da je u plusu ali ovo je već tjedan-dva..

Rekoše mi da je od Fraksiparina... pa zato pitam da li je ikome tko koristi Fraksiparin, bebica naprednija i veća i teža za svoju dob?! :?  :?  :?

----------


## Novel

http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/c...r/Default.aspx

*mačkulina*, evo ti tu jedan tool ne znam dal ga znaš.ukucaj podatk, a u step 2 odaberi kaj hoćeš da ti pokaže po danimaU(gramažu, mjere i sl) čini mi se da ti nije odstupanje veliko, a uostalom bolje da je naprednija nego da zaostaje, ne brigaj... tvoj dr bi ti rekao da je to imalo zabrinjavajuće.uživaj  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

thx.... provjerila..ma jest odstupanje je i po ovoj tablici..

ali kako kažeš ako doktor je zadovoljan a jest onda sam i ja smirena...

----------


## Isabel

Meni je na zadnjem uzv doktorica Ivanišević rekla da mi je posteljica "mrcina", da mi je debela i mesnata, velika i smještena preko čitavog prednjeg zida, i da je malo gigantska vjerojatno radi heparina, ali da je to ok, jer će dobro hraniti bebicu   :Grin:  ..

Meni su mjere ove na dan: GA (LMP) 20w1d, EDD (LMP) 27.07.2009.

AC/BPD/FL             395g              +- 58g              AGE 21w0d

                             Value             GA                    Range
BDP (Hadlock)          4,76             20w3d               18w5d - 22w1d
OFD (Hadlock)          6,06 
HC (Hadlock)          16,85             19w3d               18w0d - 21w0d 
HC* (Hadlock)        17,05             19w5d               18w1d - 21w1d
AC (Hadlock)          15,60             20w5d               18w5d - 22w6d
FL (Hadlock)             3,65             21w4d               19w6d - 23w3d

Koliko je beba imala centimetara nije mi rekla, za mjere je i dr. Ivanišević i moj dr. R. rekao da su dobre i u redu. 
Bitno je da su sve u tim granicama, jer to je ionako avridge...

*Mačkulina* evo da usporediš ako imaš pri puci vrijednosti iz vašeg 21tog tj.

*Lilium* i po 100ti put, hvala   :Love:   :Heart:  ! 
Ma dosad se nisam susrela sa nikakvim problemima u kolagulaciji, trombofiliji, trombozi, u obitelji sve ok na tu temu... 

Nešto sam se malo  :/  jer sam prekjučer čula za jedan slučaj (prijeteljičina sestrična) koja je u 6.mj. trudnoće izgubila svoju prvu bebicu, te su joj kasnije ustanovili i rekli kako je došlo do začepljenja bebinih žila radi prekida terapije heparinom, koji je užimala (ne znam zašto joj je pripisan) od početka trudnoće do cca 20tog tj. 
Nakon te izgubljene trudnoće, sad ima 3 zdrave djece   :D, i naravno da je svaki puta bila od do na heparinu, i sve je bilo ok!
Sad se ja malo pitam da se i nema ipak nije nešto slično dogodilo. Ja sam prema preporuci 2 doktora prekinula sa heparinom u 24tom tj. a bebici je prestalo srčeko kucati  :Sad:  u 30tom tj. (kad sam pitala, također 3 doktora jel možda moj maleni umro radi toga, rekli su da ne, da heparin nema veze s tim... Ne znam)
Ali znam da ga ovaj puta definitivno sigurno uzimam do kraja  :Razz: , tj. ili do 36tog.tj. ili do poroda (mislim da se daje do 6tog tj. nakon poroda). Ovisno što će dr. Đ. i dr. R. savjetovati...

Kako ćete vi, heparinke? Jeste pričale sa svojim doktorima na tu temu? Koji je heparinski plan?

 :Kiss:   svima[/b]

----------


## laky

Isabel izračunaj imas fomule u mom potpisu.st< je skračenica HC nisam je vidjela u nasim mjerama a za 3 mm je beba veća za sad u 21 tjednu sto je zanemarivo

----------


## laky

http://www.gravidanzaonline.it/medic...line.html#lung

http://www.rund-ums-baby.de/40_woche...l_biometry.htm


i ove dvije
 :Grin:

----------


## mačkulina

sa 25 + 6/7 tjedana je ovako:

BBPD 71 mm
HC: 247 mm
AC: 240 mm
FL: 51 mm
HL: 44 mm
TT 980 gr

16.02. 21 tjedna + 3/7 je ovako:
BPD 5.39
OFD:6.54
HC:19.00
HC*: 18.79
AC: 15.82
FL: 3.91 

kažem ti..... beba mi je za 2 tjedna naprednija

----------


## mačkulina

> Kako ćete vi, heparinke? Jeste pričale sa svojim doktorima na tu temu? Koji je heparinski plan?


obzirom da ja nažalost imam dokazanu trombofiliju i homozigot i heterozigot sam..uzimati i poslije poroda heparin mjesec dana minimum...

On ne prolazi kroz posteljicu i dojenje je najnormalnije na njemu....

Ti nemaš trombofilije, ti ga uzimaš kao prevenciju moguće je da su za tebe pravila o obustavi drugačija :?  :?

----------


## mačkulina

a težina 21 tjedan + 3/7 je bila 460 grama

----------


## mačkulina

i da...

danas mi CRP iznosi 7.72  :D  :D  :D 

sa 14 i nešto spustio seeeeeeee

 :D  :D

----------


## laky

super za CRP meni je beba po mjerama na 21+1
BPD-52mm
AC-154mm
FL-41mm 
tako da bar za 21 tjedan i nema neke razlike s tvojom a tek sam u 23 pa enznam kolika će biti u 25/26 a uzmem li u obzir da OGTT nije bas bio sjajan mozda i kod nas bude bebač veći ali do +;- 2 tjedna se tolerira .

ja još uvijek čekam nalaze iz Petrove   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:  rekli su najdalje 1.4 a tad sam u 25 tjednu tj puna 24

----------


## mačkulina

ali tebi je šećer problematičan..koliko se sjećam nešto si pisala..meni je šećer super.. ispod 5 mi je a ref vrijednost je <8.

Ma, briga me... ionako na to ne mogu utjecati.... bitno da je živo i zdravo i da se doktori ne bune..

ali željela sam znati da li je ostalim heparinkama tako..samo mi se lili 75 javila da i ona nosi maxi bebu (napredniju za svoju dob)

----------


## laky

pod opterećenjem je bio 8.5 a veliki profil pokazao 3.9-4.4 sad neznam stvarno stanje.a bas tako neka je sve ok pa odstupanje tjedan dva su ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

> ja još uvijek čekam nalaze iz Petrove     rekli su najdalje 1.4 a tad sam u 25 tjednu tj puna 24


pa kako to da ih još nema.. za genetiku se dugo čeka.. markeri genetski oko 3 tjedna do mjesec dana....
ali ovo ostalo... pa trebalo je već doći  :/  :/  :/  zar ne??

jesi li zvala? bila dosadna?

ti si u 24 tjednu i ulaziš u 25...da li još piješ aspirin? kako ti je dr. R savjetovao?

----------


## mačkulina

ja ulazim u 27 tjedan  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

sva sam u strahu ...

bebolina se javlja svaki dana  aja kada mi se ne javi par sati već se prikopčavam na baby watcher i slušam da li se čuje tika taka...

opet smi se okrenula u trbuhu (izgleda da je na zatku ali sa druge strane) znam to po baby watcheru..prvo su se čuli otkucaji lijevo a sad prije dva dana desno....

uf.. samo da prođe taj 27 tjedan   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## laky

pijem pola .a zvala sam i frendica bila tamo da provjeri i isto su joj rekli.
dimeri ,finbrinogen ,trombociti,antijela i KKS su gotovi bili odmah i koliko vidim za 2 tromjesecje su ok a ostalo 
 :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:  
ovih dana ću opet ponoviti kod nas dimere ,finbrinogen i trombocite da pratim

----------


## mačkulina

pa nemam riječi... da toliko dugo otežu? pa prošlo je više od mjesec dana zar ne??

----------


## laky

za 2 dana je točno mjesec  :/ .a dosađivat ću

----------


## Lili75

*Mačkulina*, i da zaboravih ti reći da se dr. R. uopće ne brine nešto posebno oko težine bebice. U srijedu imam pregled pa javim novu TT(javim ti na ovom topicu a ne na trudnoći).

Dr.R,.je samo rekao mogla bi bit veća beba, samo nek je ona nama živa i zdrava, mamimo zlato bude li veća znat će i bolje i jače povuć cicu..  :Wink:  

*Isabel*, meni je dr. Đ. rekao 2 tj. nakon poroda s tim da ja nemam trombofiliju (mislim na one nalaze), znači računaju me kao prevenciju, a i sam R. mi je rekao da meni kao da se slučajno desila upala vene. Mislim si vjerojatno bi je spriječio i baby aspirin da sam ga nastavila piti a ne samovoljno prestala, ali fala Bogu nek je ovako kako je.

by the way jučer sam uspjela pronaći neku žilu i sad imam ogromni hematom iznad koljena, unbelievable?! ajme večeras se pikam u ruke.

----------


## mačkulina

Lili 75 nekako mi drago da nisam jedina sa maxi bebom... (sad znam da imaš i ti)
ma ne smije se prekinuti odmah sa heparinom..koliko sam ja shvatila....
doduše i ti lili nemaš trombofiliju tako da su za vas pravila drugačija

ajd reci matere ti kakva je težina bebice sad... 

sad sam odahnula..

glede žile i pucanja u nju...ja se svaki dan puknem u žilu slučajno..kupi heparin kremu i maži... proći će podljev   :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Mi idemo sutra na pregled kod dr. R., na malo detaljniji uzv srca i ostalog, pa vam javim sve, a tako i težinu, Mislim da je i meni malo iznad granica malena, malo smo "ugojili" malce heparinom, što i ima smisla. Bolji je protok, hranica bolje prolazi, kisik...  :D  Ma sve je to ok, naši maleni uživaju u takvom idealnom okruženju   :Grin:  , imaju švedski stol   :Laughing:  ...
*Mačkulina*  :Love:   drži se, proći će brzo taj tjedan, a onda češ već lakše disati... A onda ćeš ti mene tješiti, jer se i ja bojim više od ičega tog 29.-30.tj. Najradije bi bila 24/7 priključena na Baby watcher, uzv i ctg   :Rolling Eyes:  
*Lili* i ja sam preventiva, jer ni meni nije dokazana nikakva trombofilija ni kolagulaija, dimeti i fibrinogen na granici, ali to je kažu normalno u trudnoći. Zato sam se i bojala da će mi ukinuti Fragmin kao i prošli puta. Ipak smo se dogovorili nastaviti ga do kraja, jedino ne znam da li do 36tog. tj. ili do iza poroda. To ću ga sutra pitati.

I meni su počele izbijati opake masnice nakon svakog uboda (pikam se u noge), i tako sam luda zbog toga  :/ . Jučer sam "uspjela" pogoditi neku žilicu ili nešto, i kad sam izvadila iglu, procurilo mi je par kapi krvi   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ujutro, naravno, plava orgomna modrica... Nekada si mislim, super sam se ubola, niš nije bolilo, a onda ujutro imam što vidjeti. Još uvijek nisam skužila o čemu ovisi, i kako zapravo da se i gdje pikam da to izbjegnem  :Rolling Eyes:  

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## sanja74

Meni je početkom 26. tj beba procjenjena na 850g (što je kakti više nego "prosjek" - ako čitaš one trudnoće po tjednima). A beba je u početku startala kao manja (ovulacija je bila negdi 7 dana kasnije).

Nekako me to uopće ne brine.

Inače, i ja ću još 6tj nakon poroda uzimati heparin. Samo dan poroda (odn 24h ranije) ću biti bez njega...

----------


## Isabel

> Inače, i ja ću još 6tj nakon poroda uzimati heparin. Samo dan poroda (odn 24h ranije) ću biti bez njega...


Jesi li ti već dogovorila porod? Mislim, biti će carski, ili VBAC kad krene ili kako? Mislim, kako istajmirati 24h bez Fragmina porod ako nije inducirani tj. dogovoreni unaprijed?
I gdje ćeš roditi (opet sam zaboravila  :Embarassed: )?

 :Kiss:

----------


## Novel

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, i ja ću još 6tj nakon poroda uzimati heparin. Samo dan poroda (odn 24h ranije) ću biti bez njega...
> 
> 
> Jesi li ti već dogovorila porod? Mislim, biti će carski, ili VBAC kad krene ili kako? Mislim, kako istajmirati 24h bez Fragmina porod ako nije inducirani tj. dogovoreni unaprijed?
> I gdje ćeš roditi (opet sam zaboravila )?


ja sam pitala dr.H i rekao je da se u pravilu ide na programirani porod tako da se obustavi 24h prije poroda heparinska terapija, ali da ako je sve OK sa gin.strane, cervix i sl, nema problema sve da se ide i prirodno-tj.da nema neke velike opasnosti od iskrvarenja pri tim nižim dozama pogotovo niskomolekul.hep., a ako se vidi da je krvarenje problem da se da neki(e sad ne znam koji sastojak) da se trenutno malo zgusne krv da se ne iskrvari... u tom smislu nekaj...

*mačkulina*  :Love:  proći će brzo ovaj tjedan, ne brini nikaj, pa gle beba je dupla nego u prošloj T... i sve je u savršenom redu... samo ti mazi svoju princezicu...

*Isabel* draga i tebe strahovi more, vjerujem ti, ali bit će sve OK ovoga puta...  :Love:  

i budite sretne kaj su vam bebuške napredne, po meni to nije nikaj oko čega se treba brinuti, može biti samo bolje, pogotovo kad je isključen gest.dijabetes...   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

Isabel, Novel ti je već odgovorila... (isto je i kod mene).
Idem na SD - najvjerojatnije inducirani..

----------


## Lili75

Novel,

please pojasni ovaj dio: ja sam pitala dr.H i rekao je da se u pravilu ide na programirani porod tako da se obustavi 24h prije poroda heparinska terapija, ali da ako je sve OK sa gin.strane, cervix i sl, nema problema sve da se ide i prirodno-tj.da nema neke velike opasnosti od iskrvarenja pri tim nižim dozama pogotovo niskomolekul.hep., a ako se vidi da je krvarenje problem da se da neki(e sad ne znam koji sastojak) da se trenutno malo zgusne krv da se ne iskrvari... u tom smislu nekaj... 

što to znači? da ako ne dođe prirodno do trudova unutar 24 sata nakon što se prestalo s heparinom (svega 3-5% žena rađa na sam termin), da se može sačekat i i dulje da dođe do trudova? da ga se mora nužno isprovocirati indukcijom? 

Mislim zar bi se stvarno moglo dogoditi nešto strašno da žena nije na heparinu 2-3 dana, to govorim za slučajeve kad netko nema trombofiliju ni probleme s koagulacijom? 

Baš me zanima što će meni reći na SD za sam porod? Ići ću početkom travnja kod Blagajića, silno bih htjela prirodni porod,a ako ne ide rađe bi carski nego indukciju dripom jer nažalost znam kako ga beba, a bome i doživljavaju. A moje tijelo bolje da ne spominjem, poludi na bilo kakvu kemiju, na sve što mu nije prirođeno samo po sebi. pa i na male količine stimulacije sam reagirala velikim brojem jajanih stanica. Znala sam da će tako biti pa sam to naglašavala svom dr. L. na VV, Bogu hvala poslušao me.

----------


## Lili75

msilima sam : da ga se ne mora nužno isprovocirati indukcijom?

----------


## Lili75

pa šta je meni: jer nažalost znam kako ga beba, a bome i mamino tijelo doživljavaju.

----------


## Novel

*Lili75* čuj, ja mislim da je praksa indukcije češća i ziheraškija, al ovisi valjda i od doktora do doktora i slučaja do slučaja,ali je on meni rekao kako  se ne bi ništa posebno desilo ako krene i prirodno...  kada ću znati dateljnije napišem  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

*Novel*, pa naravno da se ne bi ništa dogodilo da krene prirodno, to je i bolje (al je vrlo mala vjerojatnost da krenu trudovi baš unutar ta 24 sata), indukcija samo izaziva na umjetni način ono što bi se trebalo dogoditi prirodno.

Sve je isto, trudovi, izgon, krvarenje, sve je isto, ali mene je strašno strah i htjela bih izbjeći to "umjetno" jer kod mene nikad nije palilo i priznajem užasavam ga se jer onda ću bit prisiljena uzet i epiduralnu zbog dripa,a bebica će bit puna te silne kemije i isprepadana silinom kontrakcija maternice izazvanih dripom (ne želim ni zamišljat kako bih ja reagirala na drip).

Gle, ako je to nešto da se mora samo tako i nikako drugačije, Bože moj, OK, ali ako je stvar izbora i fleksibilnosti, onda radije želim pričekat prirodne trudove. Kod mene se pokazalo da je Priroda uvijek najbolje znala sama odradit svoj posao.

----------


## Lili75

i ajd molim te kad budeš imala više detalja, javi i ja ću kad porazgovaram sa svojim doktorom za 2 tjedna, a još ako postoji ta neka injekcija  za zgrušavanje krvi no frk...tim bolje...

Ajme curke šta bi mi jedna bez druge, ma sve vas puno volim...  :Kiss:

----------


## Novel

> *Novel*, pa naravno da se ne bi ništa dogodilo da krene prirodno, to je i bolje (al je vrlo mala vjerojatnost da krenu trudovi baš unutar ta 24 sata), indukcija samo izaziva na umjetni način ono što bi se trebalo dogoditi prirodno.
> 
> Sve je isto, trudovi, izgon, krvarenje, sve je isto, ali mene je strašno strah i htjela bih izbjeći to "umjetno" jer kod mene nikad nije palilo i priznajem užasavam ga se jer onda ću bit prisiljena uzet i epiduralnu zbog dripa,a bebica će bit puna te silne kemije i isprepadana silinom kontrakcija maternice izazvanih dripom (ne želim ni zamišljat kako bih ja reagirala na drip).
> 
> Gle, ako je to nešto da se mora samo tako i nikako drugačije, Bože moj, OK, ali ako je stvar izbora i fleksibilnosti, onda radije želim pričekat prirodne trudove. Kod mene se pokazalo da je Priroda uvijek najbolje znala sama odradit svoj posao.


ne, ne krivo si me shvatila, mislila sam na to da se i ne obustavi heparin 24h prije, nego da npr krene prirodno samo od sebe prije obustave. znam da je prirodno bolje, al eto, ja osobno ću pristati što god doktori kažu da je bolje i nadati se da će sve proći u najboljem redu.  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

*Sanja74, Novel, Isabel, Uporna* a miša vam vašeg vidim da ste o načinu poroda heparinki full chatale preko SuperBaby foruma, a ja pojma nisam imala, pa stvarno sam out   :Laughing:  

I vidim da nisam jedina koja bi htjela prirodni porod !!!  :Wink:

----------


## mačkulina

> i ajd molim te kad budeš imala više detalja, javi i ja ću kad porazgovaram sa svojim doktorom za 2 tjedna, a *još ako postoji ta neka injekcija  za zgrušavanje krvi* no frk...tim bolje...
> 
> Ajme curke šta bi mi jedna bez druge, ma sve vas puno volim...


postoji,.... daje se Vitamin K ili daju se kortikostereoidi (da se ne iskrvari)

----------


## mačkulina

cure razgovarajte sa vašim doktorima .... o nečemu

da li je istina da se porađaju heparinske trudnice ranije?
ako je istina zašto je to bitno?

*Isabel* - a ja sma ti otprilike svako malo na baby watcheru (kada se ova moja umiri tijekom dana)
*Novel*  - hvala na lijepim željama....

očekujem izvješće o težini beba vaših (majke mi samo to me smiruje)

----------


## Isabel

> *Sanja74, Novel, Isabel, Uporna* a miša vam vašeg vidim da ste o načinu poroda heparinki full chatale preko SuperBaby foruma, a ja pojma nisam imala, pa stvarno sam out   
> 
> I vidim da nisam jedina koja bi htjela prirodni porod !!!


Ma nisi out, to smo onako malo samo dotakle temu (jer smo nezanimljive ovim drugim trudnicama, neheparinkama   :Grin: ), a i bilo je to davno za moj trudnički mozak koji ima kratkoročno pamčenje... Vidiš da se nisam ni sjetila da smo tamo pisale, sad kao da o tome diskutiram prvi puta   :Laughing:  ..

I ja ću vidjeti sa svojijm doktorima, dr. Đ. i dr. R. što kažu na tu temu, a moram priznati da sam zadnjih tjedan dana jako jako za to da rodim u Privatnom rodilištu, pa kad ćemo ići tamo na konzultacije, baš me zanima njihovo mišljenje o načinu, timingu poroda i heparinu. 

Također sam, za prirodni porod, i u širokom luku ako je ikako moguže izbjegla drip, jer nažalost znam koji je to pakao...
Također mi se mota po glavi, da ako će stvarno malena 
 :Heart:   narasti, i postati velika   :Grin:  , neinovno ću morati na carski  :/ , jer sam fakat sitna, mala i ne znam kako bi rodila veću bebu. Malo mi je sve (imam svega 153 cm, 58 kg (sad)), pa tako i zdjelica, i sve se bojim da završim na operacijskom stoli. To je i razlog više (uz 1000 njih   :Razz:  ) da idem u Privatno, jer želim da vide, shvate i reagiraju NA VRIJEME ako će trebati hitan carski.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

> *Isabel* - a ja sma ti otprilike svako malo na baby watcheru (kada se ova moja umiri tijekom dana)


I ja sam svaki dan, bez obzira da li ju osjetim ili ne tjekom dana. To nam je postala rutina, navečer donesem watcher, i onda slušamo  :Heart:  (pola minute, minutu, i onda MM ugasi, da ne bi dugo bili (znaš da imam onaj posuđeni, stari, pa nisam 100% u neštetnost))




> očekujem izvješće o težini beba vaših (majke mi samo to me smiruje)


Draga, ja javljam sutra čim dođem od dr. R. 
Sutra nam je detaljni uzv srca, pa me toga posebno strah  :/ ...

----------


## mačkulina

sve će biti sa srčekom OK..pa vidiš kako kuca na baby watcheru..tako će i na UZV.

Doduše ako i tebi bebica bude velika.. dobro kažeš.. besmisleno se je patiti ako je zdjelica uska a beba velika.... hmmmm :?  :?  :?  :? 

aaaaaaaaaa.... odi u PVT rodilište u posjetu pa sve tamo pitaj.. lijepo.. a tvoj horor 29 tjedna ćemo tu proživljavati zajedno   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Ja nisam pitala o porodu jer mi je to nekako još dalekoooo, a uzv će tek biti 14.4. pa ću vas izvjestiti o veličini mališana.
*Isabel, mačkulina*  ovaj put će sigurno sve biti ok.  :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

aaaaaaaaaaaa vibram da će biti   :Love:   koji j eto horor uporna živjeti...sretna si da nemaš pojma....  :Love:  

 sad se baš  igram sa malom .. 

lupa ona mene nogom.. ja poškakljim to mjesto izvana.. ili lagano lupnem prstom po trbuhu..kad noga od 4 cm izleti i lupi me..

ova mala će biti vražija   :Heart:    :D

----------


## lilium

> ova mala će biti vražija


pa ima i na koga   :Wink: 

Sretno cure!

----------


## princess puffy

> Novel,
> 
> please pojasni ovaj dio: ja sam pitala dr.H i rekao je da se u pravilu ide na programirani porod tako da se obustavi 24h prije poroda heparinska terapija, ali da ako je sve OK sa gin.strane, cervix i sl, nema problema sve da se ide i prirodno-tj.da nema neke velike opasnosti od iskrvarenja pri tim nižim dozama pogotovo niskomolekul.hep., a ako se vidi da je krvarenje problem da se da neki(e sad ne znam koji sastojak) da se trenutno malo zgusne krv da se ne iskrvari... u tom smislu nekaj...


malo ću vam se "uvaliti",nadam se da se ne ljutite..
mislim da je ključno to sto je dr.mislio da trudnice koje su na standardnom heparinu nekoliko dana prije operacije prelaze na niskomolekularni heparin,a one koje jesu na NMH (mislim da je danas većina) i ostaju na njemu budući da je njegov mehanizam djelovanja drugačiji od standardnog heparina i šanse da izazovu neko krvarenje je skoro nikakva.
evo,da znate većina bolesnika preoperativno kao profilaksu tromboembolijskih bolestu dobiva NMH (a da su krvarenja upitna,sigurno se ne bi davao).
naravno da će se dolaskom u bolnicu kontrolirati svi parametri koagulacije i zlu ne trebalo postoji antidot heparina koji se zove protamin sulfat (poništava djelovanje heparina).
zato se lijepo nemojte brinuti jer ne morate biti lišene poroda kavog priželjkujete!

----------


## mačkulina

ma to su tako malene doze da je blesavo uopće biti u strahu zbog njih..

pa meni je lijepo dva doktora (i treći dr. R na forumu zdrave i život) u par navrata rekao da su to preventivne niske doze - to nije terapeutska doza i terapeutsko liječenje onda se leži u bolnici i dobiva na infuziju 3 puta dnevno običan heparin.

ne bojim se ja iskrvarenja..mene brine zašto se one ranije porađaju (kako mi rekoše za bržu istrošenost psteljice jer ju heparin forsita na trošenje) i da li je opasno prenjeti od nekog imaginarnog XX tjedna koji se preporučava za porod..

To me jedino zanima....

----------


## lilium

> postoji antidot heparina koji se zove protamin sulfat (poništava djelovanje heparina).


samo cu dodati za "zapisnik":
" The management of bleeding associated with anticoagulant treatment should be individualized, with therapy depending on the location and severity of bleeding, laboratory-test results, and the risk of recurrent venous thromboembolism. If urgent treatment is needed, vitamin K and plasma or factor IX concentrates should be administered to warfarin-treated patients; protamine should be administered to heparin-treated patients who have a prolonged APTT. In patients who have bleeding while receiving a low-molecular-weight heparin, protamine should be given because it neutralizes the heparin molecules thought to be most responsible for bleeding. "

(koliko znam vitamin K je prvenstveno za ljude na marivarinu (warfarin) koji je antagonist vitamina K, a da li se daje i drugima za pojacati protrombinsku aktivnost, to ne znam)

----------


## Isabel

Hvala cure na ohrabrenju  :Love: , nadam se da vam se kasnije javljam sa dobrim vijestima!




> mene brine zašto se one ranije porađaju (kako mi rekoše za bržu istrošenost psteljice jer ju heparin forsita na trošenje) i da li je opasno prenjeti od nekog imaginarnog XX tjedna koji se preporučava za porod..
> 
> To me jedino zanima....


Meni su na tu temu dr. R. i dr. Ivanišević rekli da ne, da posteljica baš  olakšano "radi", da joj je bolji protok i lakše hrani bebu. I da u trudnoći sa heparinom postojimanji strah od ubrzanog starenja, infarkta ili odumiranja posteljice nego u "klasićnoj" trudnoći, jer ima bolje uvjete za rad. Nadam se da je tako! (pitala sam dr. Đ da li je za heparinsku trudnoću indikacija inducirani, tj. prijevremeni porod, i rekao je svakako da ne, da se normalno čekaju trudnovi i porod da krene sam)

A tko je na tu temu tebi rekao obrnuto? Da li je Podobnik na temu heparinskih trudnoća i poroda dobro potkovan? Jel zna išta o tome? Što on misli i kakva mu je praksa sa trudnicama koje dokraja uzimaju heparin? (ako znaš   :Grin:  )

 :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

Mi se vratili s pregleda, i po svemu sudeći mimoišli se sa *Lili*  :Kiss:  !
I onda smo se u ordinaciji smijali, jer sam postavljam aista pitanja kao i Lili 5 min, prije   :Grin:  ! Rekao je da se vidi sa se družimo, i da smo Rodice...

Bebuška nam je  :D , anomali scan uredan, srečko odlično, sve 5! Teška je 504g (danas smo 22+2) :D.

Za porod mi je rekao da je najmanja šansa za prirodni, a najveća za inducirani ili elektivni carski. Nema baš puno veze sa heparinom ta cijela stvar oko poroda, nego više o prijašnjoj trudnoći radi koje me se uzima kao rizična, jer je moguće da beba bude veća (i radi haparina, a i jer su obično bebe br.2, br.3. itd. mrvicu veće), a i zato jer sam ja mala   :Grin:  i sl.
Fragmin ćemo do 2 tj. iza poroda, i zato je možda inducirani u prednosti. Kad se dogovori porod, prekine se 24 sata prije, obavi porod i onda nakon 24 sata opet počne s Fragminom.

On misli da je Petrova najbolji izbor jer su tamo gore najbolji stručnjaci, pa ako dođe do komplikacija, tamo sam. 
Za Privatno je li-la tj. nije baš, malo nepovjerljiv, i koma je to što u slučaju komplikacija šalju u Merkur...

Dogovorili smo da sad high life i mozak na pašu (kao da ja to mogu   :Grin:  ) do 36.-37. tj., jer je ovak pričati i odlučivati se skoro pa besmisleno. 
Kad vidimo pred kraj kolika je malena, kako okrenuta, kolika je zdjelica i sve to, onda ćemo biti "pametniji" za finalnu odluku.

Kao što sam već napisala, ja sam opet 07.04. u Petrovoj, vjerojatno na kontroli dimera, fibrinogena i OGTT-a.

 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

Prije svega dragoj *princess puffy* velika   :Heart:  za odgovor, tako mi je dobro sjeo jer mi je danas dr. R. rekao da se ne iznenadim ako me budu htjeli naručit u bolnicu na inducirani, programirani porod zbog heparina, a ja ono  :/ 

Za istrošenost posteljice se ne brinem, dapače upravo suprotno dr. R. mi je rekao da je u top formi zbog heparina.
Za iskrvarenje me utješila upravo *princess puffy*. A ako je i dr. Đ. rekao da se mogu čekat prirodni trudovi, pa onda o čemu pričamo ...joj  :D  sad sam se baš poveselila da imam šansu za prirodni porod. Baš me zanima što će mi reći dr. B. na SD za 2 tjedna.

I jedna novost za *mačkulinu*: obećala sam javit procjenjenu TT naše Leone, pa evo sad u 34tj.+5 iznosi cca 2,5 kg  :D , doktor je rekao da je naprednija beba ali ništa posebno ne odskače, da je prezadovoljan s bebom i sa mnom (ja=+11 kg), svi protoci super,...tako da *mačkuulina* ja se ne bi brinula oko težine bebe, baš suprotno, bolje da je snažnija nego da zaostaje u rastu, samo da ne bude preko 4kg da budemo morali na carski  :Smile:   :D  :D  :D 

Ma tako sam sretna da ipak postoji šansa da dočekam svoje prirodne trudove !!! A šta će bit, bit će, sve u Božjim rukama!!!

----------


## princess puffy

Lili75 tu sam kada god bude trebalo  :Love:  
Od srca ti želim prirodan porod i uvjerena sam da će ti se i ostvarit  :Kiss:  
Baciti ću ja oko još ovih 5 tjedana da vidim kako ti ide

----------


## Lili75

Joj *Isabel*, tek sad vidim ovaj tvoj post, baš mi je žao da smo se mimoišle, ja sam bila ona cura koaj je od njega izašla u bijeloj dolčeviti i jeans suknji,...sad više nema šanse da se upoznamo u Viliju jer ja krećem za 2 tjedna na SD,ali mogle bi nešto organizirat da se upoznamo...

Super za tvog bebača  :D 
i meni je isto rekao da su male šanse za prirodni,a opet ako Đ. kaže da se mogu čekat prir.trudovi i da je mala šansa iskrvarenja (postoji taj antipod heparina), ipak onda postoji šansa   :Wink:  

Za moju zdjelicu je rekao da misli da je čist' fine što se tiče veličine, a da će se  tek pred porod vidjeti omjer između nje i bebine glavice i da vjerujem doktorima.

Ja bih na tvom mjestu ako je stvarno zdjelica uska, radije na carski nego na taj inducirani programirani porod...al vidjet ćeš ima još vremena...

Curke svima veliki   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> Lili75 tu sam kada god bude trebalo  
> Od srca ti želim prirodan porod i uvjerena sam da će ti se i ostvarit  
> Baciti ću ja oko još ovih 5 tjedana da vidim kako ti ide


Srećo,

suze si mi izmamila na oči, hvala ti PUNO.   :Kiss:

----------


## princess puffy

p.s.i meni su se prijetili carom jer mi je ona kao bila ogromna (navodno preko 4kg),a ja lipo najnormalnije rodila vaginalno,bila je 3850g
ne mogu oni UZV točno odrediti težinu,zato cure nedajte se !

----------


## Isabel

*Lili* baš je i meni žao, ja sam uvijek tako u strahu prije da ne vidim prst pred nosom. Mislim da ste vi taman bili na pultu kod setre, kad smo mi ušli. Ja mala, u prugastoj crno bijeloj haljinici   :Smile: , MM visok u plavom kaputiću.

Možemo se vidjeti, svakako  :D, baš bi me to veselilo. Ja radim do 17h, nakon toga sam slobodna... 

 :D  da je i kod vas sve ok, nadam se da će i porod proći u najboljem redu  :Love:  !

 :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

Isabel - ja se sjećam da su mi rekli u Privatnom rodilištu da oni imaju Ugovor sa Svetim duhom i sa Rebrom (ne sa Merkurom).

Kada budeš išla na dane otvorenih vrata pitaj konkretno a ne ovo rekla kazala.

Pa sve velike komplikacije završe na Rebru (nedaj Bog ako se kaj dogodi sa bebicom - i u drugim bolnicama - sve se šalje na Rebro, ne soatju bebice po rodilištima)

Ja sam lijepo rekla, samo ako se dogovorim da mi osobno profesor bude na porodu (što čujem da je ravno nemoguće) tada ću ja roditi u Petrovoj. Odista ne želim da se na meni specijalizanti u noćnim smjenama uče...

----------


## laky

samo da se javim   :Kiss:  
nalaze i dalje čekam.

Vi bar imate par bolnica za porod ovdje ima jedna i neznam bas kako odraditi da se rodi negdje drugo,ali još nerazmišljam o tome kad dođu nalazi već smislim nesto ako budem isla na heparin ili neku terapiju.

----------


## mačkulina

laky...   :Love:  a izdrži još malo, trebali bi doći svaki dan...

aaaaaaaaaa...  :Sad:  vidite mi potpis i tjedneeeeee :shock:  :shock:

----------


## kata1

*mačkulina*  nemoj se brinuti, proći će i ovaj tjedan brzo i svi naredeni do sureta sa dragom bebicom  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* drži se sve bu ok

----------


## Novel

*mačkulina*  :Love:  rekla sam ti prije svoje, nema mjesta brizi, sve ti je super sa malenom, doza je još povećana,mala je napredna, ma nemre bolje, proletit će ovaj tjedan i kaj buš onda  :Grin:   onda više ne buš smjela kukati, hehe.. drži se  :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

*mačkulina* draga, sve će biti dobro, drži se, proći će i ovaj tjedan kao i tjedni dosad, malena papa sve u 16, ma sve će bit za poželit!!!!

----------


## Lili75

Nego curke jesam li ja prva na redu za porod? TP-  3.5.2009
Zar ja probijam led? Ima li neka prije mene?

----------


## Isabel

*Lilica* mislim da ste vas dvije prve  :Smile: !

Baš me zanima, ja sam sad što se tiče poroda (jer očito neću moći čekati prirodni) na vagi Petrova - (Sv. Duh) - Privatno rodilište.

Ali imam još puno do odluke, pa ću sad to sve malo zaboraviti   :Grin:  



 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*lili 75*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super porod, meni se čini da si prva   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Drage moje, mi smo onda stvarno prve!! ma to ćemo nas dvi curke odradit junački   :Razz:  
Na muci se poznaju junaci   :Laughing:  

Ako ništa drugo imat ću vam pregršt informacija za javit koje će vam nadam se bit od pomoći.

Večeras smo stavili krevetac u svoju sobu, sutra tata slaže komodu, polako počinjem pripremat i torbu za rodilište jer sutra ulazim u 36 tj.  :shock: vrijeme leti....a trebam oprati i robicu, posteljinu,....

*Isabel* draga, ne bih nikom savjetovala Petrovu prema onom što sam tamo vidjela i čula, al to je stvar izbora svakoga od nas, meni osobno SD i Privatno rodilište  izgledaju puno bolja opcija. Sretno što god odlučila!!!!

*Sretna35* i sve moje ostale heparinke puno vas   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> sretno cure


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

sretno cure   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*Lili75*, ma vi će te to odraditi junački i besprijekorno.  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

ja samo znam da sam prošla inducirani porod i to je nešto najgore na svijetu.. umjetno izazivanje poroda (jelda Isabel  :Sad:  ..horor horor  :shock:  :shock:  i ti si to prošla   :Love:  )

indukcija je  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lili75

*mačkulina*, daj nemoj tako, znam to ali ipak...mi čekamo porod za mjesec dana i to možda baš inducirani.

Žao mi je zbog tebe i *Isabel*, da je ishod bio drugačiji vjerujem da bi sve bilo ostavljeno za vama...

----------


## Lili75

Mislila sam trauma od poroda bi bila ostavljena za vama na neki način.

Bitno da tvoj "kritični" tjedan prolazi a beba dolazi svakim danom sve bliže...

----------


## mačkulina

> *mačkulina*, daj nemoj tako, znam to ali ipak...mi čekamo porod za mjesec dana i to možda baš inducirani.
> 
> Žao mi je zbog tebe i *Isabel*, da je ishod bio drugačiji vjerujem da bi sve bilo ostavljeno za vama...


draga..a što da ti lijepo kažem za inducirani?? nema tu ništa lijepog..sve neprirodno..ajmo mi sad vas otvoriti jer eto vrijeme je da rodite..

Prvo se dobije gel kojim se navlaži cerviks koji ima hormone.. (dva mazanja gelom) od gela se nitko nije porodio pa nećeš ni ti ali omekša cerviks.. poslije ide infuzija pa drip..

Koji kapa prvo 25 kapljica, pa 50 kapljica, pa onda 100 kapljica...

Onda krene bol koja je prvo kao menstrualna (najjače sve menstruacije u jednoj i boli sprijeda a pravi Rock' n roll počinje kada se krenu odvajati bubrezi i počne i jedno i drugo boliti..

Ne želim te plašiti, NE ali proguglaj malo iskustva drugih.. to je po meni najgora varijanta poroda koja postoji...

I DA tu je bitno koju granicu tolerancije boli imaš.. ako si slaba na bol ne bih ti ga preporučila, ako si otporna na bol to je druga priča....

ja nažalost nisam mogla birati porod ali ti možeš

----------


## mačkulina

i nemoj se vrijeđati i znam da te je strah ali dopusti i drugima da kažu svoje mišljenje glede induciranog poroda..
Uostalom, nisam ništa zgriješila ako sam ga napisala, imaš tražilicu pa gledaj... sve ćeš naći slična iskustva

jer je porod neprirodan.. otvaranje je neprirodno...

evo ti jednog iskustva

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=81929

----------


## Lili75

moja *mačkulina* ko da ja to ne znam, pa vidiš po mojim postovima što sam pisala o indukciji da je se užasavam i ovdje i na Trudnoći pod Prirodni porod_heparin i da želim prirodni porod.

Ali dodatno strašenje mi sad stvarno ne treba... (treba mi podrška).

Zašto? Zato što sam ja odlučila da će sve bit dobro i onako kako treba biti, toliko smo se se namučili da se začne bebica koja se Bogu hvala tako lijepo razvija, osim ove vene imala sam trudnoću za poželit, bez mučnina, žgaravice, bolova u kičmi ili bilo kakvih drugih.. tako da bi bilo bogohulno da sad izvojevam, želim da beba i ja budemo dobro i bit ćemo, znam da će sve biti dobro, ne želim se brinut ni opterećivat unaprijed. Više ću znati za 10-ak dana. I uzdam se u Sv.Antu !!!

A ti se draga probaj malo opustit, ovo stvarno kažem dobornamjerno, znam da ti je teško, ali osjećam da si malo napeta u ovom tjednu   :Love:  
al evo uskoro prolazi....

----------


## laky

> sa 25 + 6/7 tjedana je ovako:
> 
> BBPD 71 mm
> HC: 247 mm
> AC: 240 mm
> FL: 51 mm
> HL: 44 mm
> TT 980 gr
> 
> ...


mi smo danas 22+6 
BPD=61 FL=42 a teski 650 (po ovim mjerama)i vjerojatno zbog šećera mada je sad u granicama.iskreno to sto je beba veća 2 tjedna me nebrine puno sad samo čeka taj 1.4 da vidim nalaze jer mi ej tu ipak veća frka

----------


## mačkulina

> moja *mačkulina* ko da ja to ne znam, pa vidiš po mojim postovima što sam pisala o indukciji da je se užasavam i ovdje i na Trudnoći pod Prirodni porod_heparin i da želim prirodni porod.
> 
> Ali dodatno strašenje mi sad stvarno ne treba... (treba mi podrška).
> 
> Zašto? Zato što sam ja odlučila da će sve bit dobro i onako kako treba biti, toliko smo se se namučili da se začne bebica koja se Bogu hvala tako lijepo razvija, osim ove vene imala sam trudnoću za poželit, bez mučnina, žgaravice, bolova u kičmi ili bilo kakvih drugih.. tako da bi bilo bogohulno da sad izvojevam, želim da beba i ja budemo dobro i bit ćemo, znam da će sve biti dobro, ne želim se brinut ni opterećivat unaprijed. Više ću znati za 10-ak dana. I uzdam se u Sv.Antu !!!
> 
> A ti se draga probaj malo opustit, ovo stvarno kažem dobornamjerno, znam da ti je teško, ali osjećam da si malo napeta u ovom tjednu   
> al evo uskoro prolazi....


ej ej ej.. ma biti će dobro...nemaš izbora..ali dobro je da si upoznata sa samim tijekom da ne misliš da je to mačiji kašalj...

nisam te mislila ni preplašiti ni uznemiriti ali nebih ja indukciju više ma nema šanse.... (pogotovo da biram  :shock:  :shock: )

ma što ne bi bilo dobro kod tebe...a da ti nekako izazoveš prirodni porod (znaš ono pereš prozore, dižeš teško, seksaš se nemilice taj dan...)...samo da pukne vodenjak i nema indukcije..majka priroda gura svoje....   :Smile:   :Smile:  

To bi bilo najidealnije.... razmisli o tome   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

laky...da li je tebi išta došlo od nalaza???

----------


## fritulica1

> Onda krene bol koja je prvo kao menstrualna (najjače sve menstruacije u jednoj i boli sprijeda a pravi Rock' n roll počinje kada se krenu odvajati bubrezi i počne i jedno i drugo boliti..
> 
> Ne želim te plašiti, NE ali proguglaj malo iskustva drugih.. to je po meni najgora varijanta poroda koja postoji...
> 
> I DA tu je bitno koju granicu tolerancije boli imaš.. ako si slaba na bol ne bih ti ga preporučila, ako si otporna na bol to je druga priča....


Daj se ti mačkulina malo skuliraj, na takav način strasiti zenu pred porod, mislim strasno.  :Rolling Eyes: 

*
Lili75* samo ti slusaj svog lijecnika, i ako on kaze inducirani porod - onda je to - to tj. najbolje rjesenje za tebe. Ne brini, sigurna sam da ce sve biti u najboljem redu i da ce tvoja Leoncica (lijepo ime   :Wink:  ) sretno doci na svijet.   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

drage moje,

oduvijek smo jedna drugoj bile podrška i rame za plakanje, ja bih voljela da tako i ostane i po tome ovaj podforum smatram potpuno drugačiji od drugih

*Lily* draga molim te slušaj svog liječnika i ne brini mislim da se ne može uspoređivati inducirani porod u vrijeme termina poroda s induciranim porodom koji se mora obaviti puno ranije zbog zdravstvenih razloga

sve bi mi najviše voljele prirodan porod, ali za zdravlje i sigurnost naših bebica poslušat ćemo savjete naših dobrih doktora koji brinu o nama

koliko znam i ina33 i iva_luca su maštale o prirodnom porodu, a curke su im došle carskim rezom i šta im svima skupa fali?

 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> Ali dodatno strašenje mi sad stvarno ne treba... (treba mi podrška).


Imaš podršku svih nas, *Lili*! I naravno da će sve proći savršeno (kao što je i do sada blo), a negdje na početku ljeta će lijepa Leona već "piti kavu" s nama, recimo, na Bundeku.
Pusa, draga   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

draga lili   :Love:  , u dobrim si rukama, hrabro naprijed i uskoro ces u narucju drzati svoju curicu!
U dr. B imam veliko povjerenje i ako mi jednoga dana bude trebao  porodnicar potrazit cu njega, nekim slucajem sam ga susrela u svojim gin. epizodama i meni je ostao u jako dobrom sjecanju; bio je tocno takav doktor kakav mi je bio potreban i vrlo brzo i efikasno me proveo kroz situacije kroz koje sam trebala proci.

Svima sretno i velika   :Kiss:

----------


## princess puffy

> želim da beba i ja budemo dobro i bit ćemo, znam da će sve biti dobro, ne želim se brinut ni opterećivat unaprijed.



to je pravi stav i sigurna sam da drugačije i ne može biti!!  :Love:

----------


## uporna

*Lili75* mi smo uz tebe i bitan je i tvoj stav a to je da će sve biti u najboljem redu. I jedva čekam vidjeti tvoju ljepoticu na Bundeškoj kavici  :Love:   :Kiss:   a i tebe.

----------


## Lili75

Curke moje,* fritulica1, sretna35, vikki, lilium,princess puffy,uporna,* hvala vam puno a što drugo da kažem   :Love:  

Hvala vam puno, puno na podršci i jedva čekam proljetne kavice na Bundeku da vam pokažem našu Leonu 

sve vas puno   :Kiss: 

P.S.
A stav lako ne mijenjam, nastavljam samo pozitivo kao i dosad, ipak sam ja horoskopski Strijelac a tu su i geni kameni   :Laughing:

----------


## mačkulina

mislim cure nemam riječi..Napale ste me samo zato što sam na javnom forumu rekla *svoje mišljenje* glede induciranog poroda.

Nitko nikog ovdje ne plaši, nismo djeca da se plašimo i strašimo a ako netko to tako doživljava onda je to dokaz njegove zrelosti općenito.

Idem ja sa ove teme.... 

Uživajte

----------


## enya22

*Lili75* draga, naravno da ce sve biti super, drukcije i ne moze!   :Love:  Jedva cekam da upoznamo malu princezu!  :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

a uostalom lili ti si pisala dva stranice prije kako je koma koma roditi u Petrovoj, kako žene doktora u Petrovoj ne rađaju tamo, da si ti to čula..  a znaš da sam ja osuđena na Petrovu (najvjerojatnije) kao i neke od nas

I što sam ja trebala čitajući tvoj post.. skočiti na tebe da si me uplašila jer se ja bojim?!

nisam ni reagirala na njega jer imam svoje mišljenje glede toga.

očito, imamo drugačije kriterije za vlastite stavove?

ali kao što rekoh.. uživajte

----------


## fritulica1

Zene drage, da mi je brinuti vase brige...  :Zaljubljen:  

Bit ce sve 5 s vasim porodima.   :Love:

----------


## vikki

> Zene drage, da mi je brinuti vase brige...


x

----------


## uporna

*vikki, fritulice1* hoćete i vas dvije u naše brige uskoro  :Love:

----------


## vikki

> *vikki, fritulice1* hoćete i vas dvije u naše brige uskoro


  :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> vikki, fritulice1 hoćete i vas dvije u naše brige uskoro


  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

> *vikki, fritulice1* hoćete i vas dvije u naše brige uskoro


tako je *uporna*  potpisujem te.

*mačkulina*  ti si nešto pobrkala, ja nemam pojma o tim ženama doktora koje ne rađaju u Petrovoj, samo sam rekla da ja ne bih tamo da mogu birat, al ajd malo smanji strasti, cure su isto tako rekle što one misle kao što i ti rekla svoje, Bože moj, nećemo sad ovdje stvarat neke tenzije.

Sve će bit super s našim porodima,i želim svim srcem   :Heart:   da nam se pridruže u trudničkim raspravama sve ostale naše drage curke a posebno naše heparinke

sve vas   :Kiss: 

letim na sport   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

*enya22*, draga jedva čekam kad nam se budu družili naši klinci!!

----------


## laky

evo da se i ja javim.bila sam  na 4D UZV i onda dr pokaze protoke posteljice i pođe u detalje a ja  :shock:  zar vi to radite i onda je počela priča..on je radio dosta dugo u Njemačkoj i u Mo ostvorio polikliniku i tu sam otišla prvi put bas zbog 4D nisam znala da se kuzi u koagulaciji i ostalo ali kaze on zena mu je internist i zovne je ,međutim zena je hematolog   :Smile:  ali on pojednostavnio naziv (čovjek nezna koliko se ja kuzim) pa sam  i s njom razgovarala.
uglavnom protoci su super stanje bebe super lice se nije najbolje vidjelo (mislim zbog mog sala) ali su se nazirale crte lica cure .još smo  se jednom uvjerili ukoliko su bedrene kosti pokazatelj duzine noga imat ćemo dugonogu curu(nije na mamu zdepasta   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).
tako da sam ja sad mirnija jer konačno neko da ima aparate a zna ih koristiti ...

usput ne manje bitna stvar uZV 4D i pregled su 20€ tako da sam ostala paf doslovno.

mislim da slijedeći put idem s popisom pitanja  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Super za dobre vijesti,* laky*, i za dobrog doktora i UZV!
 :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

bravo laky :D  :D  sad znam di cu, jednog dana, ako bog da   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

iskreno ja sam bas iznenađena da ima takav doktor ovdje .nekad od šume nevidim drvo  :Embarassed:

----------


## lilium

super laky!
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## sretna35

super laky za doktora, ali najvažnije od svega je da su protoci dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

:D  :D  :D  super *laky*, drž se tog svog doktora!!! i javi nam se kad dođeš u ZG.

Bravo za protoke!!

----------


## uporna

Super *laky* da si našla tako stručne liječnike u svom kraju :D   :Love:  
Obavezno se javi kad budeš dolazila u ZG da padne jedna kava.  :Kiss:

----------


## rvukovi2

mile moje pa kakva je sad ovo rasprava o porodima na potpomognutoj?

meni je zaista drago zbog svih s ove teme koje su u poodmakloj trudnoći, drago mi je da vam je porod blizzu.
bitno je da mislite pozitivno, gorka iskustva ostavite tamo gdje im je i mjesto-u prošlosti, ali vas isto tako molim da raspravu o porodu, dileme o načinu rađanja rapsravite tamo gdje je takvoj temi i mjesto, a to je na podforumima o trudnoći i porodima.

na ovoj temi razmjenjujte iskustva o potpomognutoj uz lijekove koji se spominju u naslovu teme.
sve drugo što odudara od naslova teme ćemo brisati od sad pa nadalje.

----------


## laky

moji nalazi su konačno gotovi.uzeli su ih kumovi da kopiraju i vrate.po riječima sestre ok su svi (to ću još vidjeti kad dođu ali vjerujem joj) a opet je skrenuta pozornost na nalaze OGTT i da pazim strogo na to.kad stignu nalazi idem do svog dr pa ću ponoviti OGTT da i to drzim u kontroli a nalaze kad dobijem konačno napisat ću.

Uporna hvala na ponuđenoj usluzi   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Drage moje,

evo danas bila na SD, prema UZV (koji sam tražila radi jel te kao naprednijih beba majki heparinki) naša bebolina ima idealne mjere kako reče doktorica i u 37 tj (36+1 tj.) procjenjena je na 2750 gr.  :D  :D  :D 

Kaže mi dr. idealno  :D , pokazivala mi srce, bubrege, niš posebno nisam skužila na njihovom UZV   :Laughing:   osim srca koje pumpa i kičme.

Kako nam reče naša draga *rvukovi2* da o porodima pričamo na temi _Porod_ eto tamo sam stavila najnovije informacije koje su mi dali na SD u svezi vrste poroda nas heparinki, pa pogledajte koga zanima i ako kome može koristiti, ispada da nama treba što manje rezanja: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=73316 .

----------


## Lili75

E da htjela sam samo još pitat: tko ono od vas kontrolira koagulogram?

Meni je danas rečeno da ga ponovim, pa sad ne znam jel treba biti neka pauza od heparina od par sati ili je svejedno? di ga vi radite?

Ja  sam ga radila samo jednom na početku svog tromboflebitisa a poslije više ne. Hvala za info.

P.S.
Ove vrućine su me danas dokrajčile u čekaoni na SD, tlak m ije bio 90/50 jedva sam disala ko na škrge, drugi put idem napola gola   :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

*Lili75*  :D  :D  :D 

Mislim da ne trebaš raditi pauzu od heparina. Koagulogram sam ja radila na transfuziologiji, Petrova 3, ne znam gdje se sve radi (osim na Rebru), već će se cure javiti.

 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

je, je vruće je za poludit

----------


## vikki

> je, je vruće je za poludit


Što su trudnički hormoni   :Love:  Neka vas moj avatar rashladi malo   :Wink:  (pokušavam pola sata poslati post i ne mogu, a onda mi pošalje dva  :/ )

----------


## laky

konačno su mi stigli nalazi
PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII20210A-u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija
PCRanaliza točkaste mutacije FVR506Q-u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija
antitrombin-110
lupus antikoagulant-negativan
Protein C-106%
Protein S-76%
Plazminogen veći 150%(to je po ref vrije povišeno)

aktivnost PS(nemam pojima sta je to) je unutar referentmog intervala pa nije potrebno određivanje antigene komponente istog

SAD HELP objasnite mi sta ovo znači. 
 :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## laky

> E da htjela sam samo još pitat: tko ono od vas kontrolira koagulogram?
> 
> Meni je danas rečeno da ga ponovim, pa sad ne znam jel treba biti neka pauza od heparina od par sati ili je svejedno? di ga vi radite?
> 
> Ja  sam ga radila samo jednom na početku svog tromboflebitisa a poslije više ne. Hvala za info.
> 
> P.S.
> Ove vrućine su me danas dokrajčile u čekaoni na SD, tlak m ije bio 90/50 jedva sam disala ko na škrge, drugi put idem napola gola


a ja ga radim kad mi na pamet padne   :Embarassed:  a kako sam na pola andola napravim pauzu a neznam treba li ejr btw trebas provjeriti stanje dok koristiš heparin a ne bez njega.al pametujem   :Embarassed:

----------


## laky

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nađem ja na netu ukratko

http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=349

i pročitam muzu kad je plazminogen povisen a on mrtav hladan...e onda smo sad 100% trudni neka se i iz Petrove potvrdilo hB.
ja ovamo strahujem a on me još nađe zezati...  :Mad:

----------


## vikki

Nalazi su u redu, *laky*, super!  :D  :D 
Meni je još rađen jedino faktor VIII (koji je bio povišen, ali su rekli da to nema neko značenje za trudnoću).

----------


## lilium

laky, koagulacija ti izgleda OK
inace PS aktivnost = aktivnost proteina S 
buduci da je test aktivnosti proteina S dao dobar rezultat onda nisu dalje istrazivali po njemu (pored mjerenja aktivnosti moguce je odrediti ukupni i sloboni antigen proteina S, koji se izgleda radi samo kad aktivnost nije u referentnim vrijednostima)
da li su ti ono prije u Splitu napravili PAI-1 polimorfizam (to bi bilo za stranu fibrinolize)
kako beba dobro napreduje, sama nemas nikakvih simptoma trombofilije vjerujem da je sve tu OK.

lili,
koagulograme rade i po bolnickim laboratorijima, mozda najbolje da ga obavis na SD gdje ces i ici na porodjaj (ja sam tako davno pred operaciju sve radila tamo gdje sam i isla na operaciju, na SD). krv slobodno vadi bez obzira na terapiju dati ce to OK vrijednosti (s obzirom na nacin djelovanja heparina i na to kako se ti parametri kroz duze vrijeme "nastimavaju", vjerujem da nema bojazni da dobijes neke cudne rezultate)

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## laky

nalazi sus tigli faxom pa se jedan parametar nevidi danas ću znati koji je a vrojednost je 1.72KIu/L

----------


## Lili75

> lili,
> koagulograme rade i po bolnickim laboratorijima, mozda najbolje da ga obavis na SD gdje ces i ici na porodjaj (ja sam tako davno pred operaciju sve radila tamo gdje sam i isla na operaciju, na SD). krv slobodno vadi bez obzira na terapiju dati ce to OK vrijednosti (s obzirom na nacin djelovanja heparina i na to kako se ti parametri kroz duze vrijeme "nastimavaju", vjerujem da nema bojazni da dobijes neke cudne rezultate)
> 
> Sretno cure


Hvala *Lilium*, nisam znala za SD, prije sam ga radila u Petrovoj, Možda bi sad fakat mogla na SD.   :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

> Da nam svima bude lakše, evo mojih nalaza koje sam dobila iz Petrove:
> 
> Hematologiju vam neću pisati u detalje, sve je u redu tj. u granicama, osim malo sniženog hematokrita, hemoglobina i eritrocita. Za to je samo uputa: više željeza
> 
> Koagulacija:
> PV 1.10................................› 0.70
> APTV 31.4..............................25 - 38
> Trombinsko vrijeme 15.8........11.0 - 18.0
> Fibrogen 4.2 *.......................1.8 - 3.5
> ...


Evo me u 25. tj., ležim u Petrovoj, danas došla, i nekim čudom koem ni sama ne vjerujem, dobila sam sve krvne nalaze (opet sam tu samo na obradi) nakon 2 sata. Da samo napomenem iste sam nalaze čekala prošli puta 4 tjedna  :shock: .

Evo ih: 
Biokemijski sve ok, malo snižen
Kreatinin 58 mmol/L 63 - 107

Hematologija isto ok, jedino
Eritrociti 3.20 (ref. 3.86 - 5-08)
Hemoglobin 96 (ref. 119 - 157)
Hematokrit 0.289 (ref. 0.356 - 0.470)
ostalo u ref. vrijednostima

Koagulacija - e to je ono što me zanima i pomalo brine
PV 0.98 (ref. > 0.70)
APTV 28.7 (ref. 25 - 38)
Trombinsko vrijeme 14.7 (ref. 11.0 - 18.0)

*Fibrinogen 4.2 (ref. 1.8 - 3.5)
D-Dimeri 505 (ref. < 255)

Nitko još ništa nije komentirao, zasada sam na 2500 iu Fragmina, ne znam, možda mi povećaju... Kaj vi velite na Fibrinogen i Dimere? Jesu jako povišeni, jel to loše, kaj nam to znači? Vidim da je Fibrinogen isti kao i prošli puta (bila prije cca 10 tjedana) ali bome su Dimeri dosta narasli od zadnji puta  :/ ...

Help

  svima!*

----------


## laky

nisu fimbrinogen je super za trudnoću a i dimeri za II tromjesecje.to sad čitala negdje na forumu dr R.da su u I tromj do 0.5 a u drugom do 1.0 i trećem 3.0.potrazi pitanje je bilo u zadnjem mjesecu mislim.  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*Isabel*, mislim da ti je to sve O.K. Moja cimerica u bolnici imala je D-dimere 960 u 3. tromjesečju, nije uzimala nikakvu terapiju i sve je bilo u redu, doktori se nisu zabrinjavali (rodila blizance prije dva mjeseca).

----------


## uporna

*Isabel* ja ću ti samo poslati   :Kiss:   i   :Love:   i očigledno ti nalaz nije loš kao što cure kažu.

----------


## laky

cure di ste?

----------


## uporna

> cure di ste?


Evo danas zaglavile na kavici  :Grin:  
Ništa ne pišem jer nema ništa novo, osim što je doc na pregledu u utorak zabrijao da mi je povećao dozu na 0,6 (očigledno me sa nekim zamijenio).
I da jedna od tema kavice je bila da se sve nadamo da ćemo u rodilište sa trudovima na razmak od 5 minuta tako da izbjegnemo indukciju.   :Grin:

----------


## vikki

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure di ste?
> 
> 
> Evo danas zaglavile na kavici


 8)

----------


## laky

blago vama uzivajte  8)

----------


## Lili75

Bome smo fakat uživale!!! mogle bi i češće  :D  :D  :D

----------


## enya22

I ja upadam kao uljez na heparinski topic, samo da izrazim svoje odusevljenje danasnjim druzenjem i kavicom!   :Grin:   :D Bas nam je bilo divno!
*laky*  :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

Hey girls, pa kako vrijeme odmiče sve si bolje i lakše dajem ove injekcije Fraxiparina, naručila zadnju dozu jer je termin za 10 dana (a trebam ga koristit još 15 dana nakon poroda). :D 

by the way imam lijepu vijest da ne trebam na indukciju nego će se čekat moji pri.trudovi, što me jako razveselilo  :D  :D  :D 

Detalje razgovora s dr. B. sam stavila na temi Porod : 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=73316 

Svima preporučam ponoviti koagulogram i krvnu sliku prije poroda, ako su trombociti OK, nema potrebe ni za kakvom indukcijom, kako je već sugerirala naša draga *princess_puffy*.

----------


## uporna

*Lili75* bravo ženo, rekla sam ti da ćete vas dvije to odraditi savršeno. Sad čekam s nastrpljenjem priču sa poroda.  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

pa kako ne bi bilo dobro uz toliko vibrica i želja,...

ljubim vas   :Kiss:  
Šta bih bez vas?!

*sretna35* ako dođeš doma u kvart priej nego se porodim idemo na 
jednu kavicu, može?!

----------


## sretna35

lily, naravno da može   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

Lili vidim tu je termin jedva čekam ad vidimo princezu vrtirepku   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

cure ima li koja da je trosila *baby aspirin* ,gdje ste ga kupovale.ja sam frendici rekla da kupi ali su je u ljekarni u Španskog gledali  :shock:

----------


## sretna35

Laky ja ga uzimam već skoro dvije godine, baby aspirin je u stavri aspirin 50 ili aspirin 100 pa probaj s tim nazivom, u ZG-u je dostupan doslovno u svakoj apoteci

----------


## laky

imam aspirin 100 ali nisam vidjela od 50 ...meni je dr spominjao neki od 81 mg .naći ću ga ali očito magistre ga nepoznaju pod tim imenom  :/

----------


## Snjeska

> imam aspirin 100 ali nisam vidjela od 50 ...meni je dr spominjao neki od 81 mg .naći ću ga ali očito magistre ga nepoznaju pod tim imenom  :/


aspirina od 81 mg nema kod nas.
meni su ga sali moji iz amerike, to je , navodno, doza koja je apsolutno neskodljiva a djelotvorna

----------


## laky

onda da uzimam 3/4 ovog od 100 ili 1,5 od 50...  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Kod nas je najmanji aspirin 100, i meni su se smijali kad sam tražila baby aspirin.

----------


## uporna

U onoj ljekarni na Dolcu sam bila prisutna kad je ženska htjela naručiti baby aspirin iz Amerike. Iz ne znam kojeg razloga rekli su da taj ne naručuju.
Lijepo popiješ 3/4 onog od 100.

----------


## vikki

Ili pola Andola 100, Andol se da lako prepoloviti (a isti je sastav kao Asirin). Ja sam uz heparin uzimala pola Andola (na preporuku dr., dakako).

----------


## Snjeska

> onda da uzimam 3/4 ovog od 100 ili 1,5 od 50...


tako nekako

50 bi bilo premalo

----------


## ZO

ja se vratila sa tranfera 2 mrvice... :D  :D 
dajem si Fragmin normalno u trbuh pod kožu, prvo nisam mogla istisnut zrak iz šprice, pa sam je zapičila s tim, a kad sam završila nastala plava šljiva i kao da mi je neka ogromna vena iskočila...ma što sam učinila  :? 
gdje sam pogriješila?

----------


## ZO

i bilo je krvi naravno   :Sad:

----------


## rikikiki

> ja se vratila sa tranfera 2 mrvice... :D  :D 
> dajem si Fragmin normalno u trbuh pod kožu, prvo nisam mogla istisnut zrak iz šprice, pa sam je zapičila s tim, a kad sam završila nastala plava šljiva i kao da mi je neka ogromna vena iskočila...ma što sam učinila  :? 
> gdje sam pogriješila?


Iz šprice ne tiskaš zrak nego lijepo spičiš injekciju i na kraju utisneš i taj zrak pod kožu ... tako to mora biti. Kod fragmina su česti podljevi ... ja sam sva plava od njega, bitno je da utiskuješ jako polako i na kraju i taj zrak pa će podljevi biti manji. Izbjegavaj dva dana za redom pikati se blizu da se okolno tkivo stigne odmorit... Puuuusa i sretno sa mrvicama   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

ja se bodem već 8 mjeseci.. noge su mi šljivik samo takav..

sve je to normalno i krv i podljevi i plavice..

uzmite Hapan mast ili heparin mast i namažite poslije na nogu.. podljevi nestaju

----------


## uporna

*ZO* to su početničke sretne šljive  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

hvala   :Heart:  , baš ste me smirile, više sreće drugi put  :/ 
nego, alec pita do koliko je normalno da D-dimeri budu povišeni u trudnoći...njoj su 803....
mačkulina znam da tu rasturaš   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> hvala   , baš ste me smirile, više sreće drugi put  :/ 
> nego, alec pita do koliko je normalno da D-dimeri budu povišeni u trudnoći...njoj su 803....
> mačkulina znam da tu rasturaš


a ne znam što reći... koliko sam shvatila ovisi to od doktoru a i o dijagnozi...

jer neke puštaju sa 900 D dimera a meni sa 600 je povećana doza heparina...

onda kada razmislim zašto meni je povećana doza a nekoj drugoj nije ni reagirano.... odgovor je jer imam dijagnozu...

Oni sami za sebe i nisu opasni (koliko sam shvatila) ali da se idu kontrolirati i napraviti još neke pretrage.. šalje se...

ali kako rekoh sve to ovisi o doktoru 

a za šljivik.....  :Laughing:   nije to draga moja bed... vidjeti ćeš kasnije kombinacije šljivik + celulit + kvrge + sukrvica - e to je onda prava stvar   :Razz:   :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   (već sam otupila)

----------


## sky

> Iz šprice ne tiskaš zrak nego lijepo spičiš injekciju i na kraju utisneš i taj zrak pod kožu ...


O ovome smo raspravljale i prosle godine, kad sam se u trudnoci pikala. Nekako je prevagnulo misljenje da se i zrak istiskuje pod kozu pa sam i ja tako radila. Medjutim, zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoce lezala sam na SD i sestre su mi davale Fragmin - obavezno su prvo istisnule zrak iz sprice, a zatim ubole. I bilo je ocigledno da im nisam prva trudnica na Fragminu, da imaju iskustva... Eto, samo sam to htjela podijeliti, pa vi jos vidite.
SRETNO!!!

----------


## miška

Danas sam imala transfer tako da i ja počinjem sa fregminom.No mene zanima da li u slučaju pozitivne bete nastavljam sa njim tj ako bude negativna,da li normalno prekidam ?

----------


## lilium

ZO sretno   :Heart:  

sto se tice d-dimera tu imate dobar rad:
http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/51/5/825

----------


## lilium

miška, sretno   :Heart:  
do kada se pikati - ovisno o tome zašto ti je heparin propisan, najbolje provjeri sa svojim doktorom
inače kod određenih diagnoza u trudnoćama ostvarenih prirodim putem (mimo potpomognute) se počinje pikati tek od pozitivne bete

----------


## ZO

hvala, prenijet ću alec   :Heart:  
moja prva šljiva je bogme prava, sve me sad trta šta ću danas napravit, ako ovako nastavim za par dana neću više imat mjesta   :Grin: , ma nije bed, na sve se živ čovjek navikne, samo sam se uplašila da sam nešto jako loše napravila

----------


## mačkulina

što se tiče samodavanja injekcija.. ja sam sas tim mučila dosta veliku muku...

kada sam istiskivala zrak uredno mi se događalo da isteče i malo heparina.. onda mi nikada omjer nije štimao.. to je sve ok dok je mala trudnoć aali kada je veća.. faliu ti svaka kap  :Smile: 

onda sam ja pitala profesor Đ kako se bode i onda mu ja rekla kako su me sestre učile u Petrovoj onda se on izderao na sestru prvu do njega i rekao da su mi krivo pokazale...

Rekao mi je da se injekcija okrene.. i taj zrak isto se okrene na drugu stranu tako kada ti zabijaš heparin zabijaš prvo lijek a zrak na kraju i ne moraš zabiti do kraja ali si barem siguran da ti 100% lijeka ode u tebe (a  ako istiskuješ zrak uvijek ti fali u konačnici)

Onda sam ja na forumu Zdravlje i život isto pitala i dr. R koji mi j eidentično rekao kao prof. Đ.

I onda sam ja prije kojih 2 mjeseca počela tako...

Znači ne istiskujem zrak.. okrenem špricu.. zrak se popne gore.. počnem sa davanjem injekcije i krajnji zrak malo u nogu pustim a ostatak izvadim.. ali sma barem sigurna da je sav lijek u meni...

a šljivik je neminovan .. istiskao zrak ili ne   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ZO

danas ispalo zadivljujuće dobro, samo je crvena točkica ostala, ostala sam šokirana kad sam vidla da nema ničeg....ajde neka nam svima bude tako....hvala na savjetima   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

evo pita nasa laky je li vrijednost fibrinogena 7,10 i dimera 239 ok za 30. tjedan trudnoce?

----------


## mačkulina

> evo pita nasa laky je li vrijednost fibrinogena 7,10 i dimera 239 ok za 30. tjedan trudnoce?


jest... meni je na heparinu od 0.9 D dimeri 230 a fibrinogen 7.20 a u 34 tjednu sam

fibrinogen se u trudnoći tolerira do 8.00 a d -dimeri ne bih znala.. jer svakome reagiraju drugačije ali meni su pd terapijom ono kao švicarski satić  :Smile: 

tako mi je dr. Đ rekao.... a obzirom da laky ima slične nalaze kao ja (još ona nije pod terapijom) .. ja pretpostavljam da je sve ok 

pozdravi ju puno

----------


## Pinky

hvala mackulina   :Love:   salje i ona pozdrave   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

dajem si fragmin, pa me zanima gdje se sve po trbuhu mogu pikati, koliko oko pupka naprimjer u ravnini i dolje.....

----------


## enya22

> dajem si fragmin, pa me zanima gdje se sve po trbuhu mogu pikati, koliko oko pupka naprimjer u ravnini i dolje.....


Kazu da je najbolje u radijusu od cca 2 cm oko pupka, gore, dolje i sa strane.
Sretno s pikanjem!   :Love:

----------


## ZO

baaaaaaa, samo 2 cm, ja već otišla puno dalje sa strane  :/ 
hvala   :Heart: 
gore i dolje nisam ni pokušavala....

----------


## mačkulina

sad jedno pitanje??? a zašto se ti bodeš u trbuh??
zar ne u nogu kao i mi svi??

meni sad nejasno  :?  :?

----------


## ZO

a zašto ne bih u trbuh? nisam istraživala gdje se tko pika, znam da se može u trbuh, nogu i ruku, pa eto ja trenutno na trbuhu, ne vidim što je tu nejasno?

----------


## mačkulina

> a zašto ne bih u trbuh? nisam istraživala gdje se tko pika, znam da se može u trbuh, nogu i ruku, pa eto ja trenutno na trbuhu, ne vidim što je tu nejasno?


jesi li ti trudna ili nisi?? 
jer mene je tako bilo strah trudna bosti se u trbuh...
neznam.. subjektivan osjećaj... paranoja me je od igle i još da ju bodem blizu bebe.. ja to nisam mogla....

----------


## ZO

imala sam transfer, nadam se da sam trudna, ali ne kužim što se može dogoditi ako se pikam u trbuh sa malom iglicom pod 45 stupnjeva u špek....
gdje se u nogu točno pika...koji dio....

----------


## mačkulina

> imala sam transfer, nadam se da sam trudna, ali ne kužim što se može dogoditi ako se pikam u trbuh sa malom iglicom pod 45 stupnjeva u špek....
> gdje se u nogu točno pika...koji dio....


ma krivo si me shvatila.. ma niš se ne može dogoditi.. pa u uputstvima piše da se bode u trbuh...
to je čisti subjektivni osjećaj.... ja nisam mogla...   :Sad:  

Zabrijala sam si da je to blizu bebe da ću neku infekciju prenjeti i imala averziju od toga..

Ako tebi ide.. i nemaš beda sa stavovima (subjektivnim)  ma super......

stigneš kada budeš veće trudnoća preći na nogu ili ruku.

Ajd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK sa betom i bebicom  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

za sad nemam beda sa stavom, ali pretpostavljam da ću imati kako trbuh bude rastao...
nego, gdje točno u nogu, sve su mi prošarane venama....hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

> imala sam transfer, nadam se da sam trudna, ali ne kužim što se može dogoditi ako se pikam u trbuh sa malom iglicom pod 45 stupnjeva u špek....
> gdje se u nogu točno pika...koji dio....


a za nogu.. meni su troje njih objašnjavali da je bedro najbolje podijeliti na 9 zona (kao križaljka) u glavi i svaki dan bosti drugi dio....

sve je to štreberski dobro objašnjeno a u praksi i nije baš djelovalo....

Obzirom da se sama bodem, bodem se u prednji dio noge... (namam baš puno manevarskog prostora) ali ako tebe ima tko bosti i ne pada u nesvjest od igle (kao mm) onda imaš veliki dijapazon mogućnosti za davati si injekciju..

Pitaj doktora do kojeg tjedna da se bodeš u trbuh... ne znam da li ima to kakvih prijelaza 

svaka čast na hrabrosti... ja sam kukavica - ne mogu si zabiti iglu u trbuh   :Sad:

----------


## mačkulina

to je dobro ako imaš vena vidljivih.. meni su nevidljive i stalno su mi sukrvice  :Sad: 

a izbjegavaj ta mjesta di su vene vidljive da ne bi dobil alagane infekcije (kao i ja) a to ćeš vidjeti jer će ti se koža zacrveniti na tom mjestu, nabubriti i početi svrbiti.. e to znači da je lagana upala...

znači izbjegavaj vene, bodi se tamo di nema vena (ako su baš tako vidljive) a ako i bude sukrvica.. dezimficiraj i stavi flaster.. nevečer prvo hladi to mjesto pa namaži heparin kremom...

ja to tako radim.... samopomoć   :Smile:

----------


## ZO

niam znala da je dozvoljeno pikati cijelo bedro, ja sam mislila da je to neki manji dio naprijed....
ja ću nastaviti još u špek u trbuh, a nakon pozitivne bete ( daj Bože ) ću vidjeti kako ćuu onda prijeći na bedro....

----------


## uporna

Mislim da je gornji dio prednje strane bedra u visini od micice pa do polovice bedra bilo na jednoj slikici koju sam vidjela i to u dvije kolone.
Ja sam konkretno na nadlakticama (pika me MM) jer su mi bedra u komi a trbuh ne prakiticiram već odavno (inače nije toliko strašno u trbuh ako imaš malo špekeca  :Grin:  ).

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da nam svima bude lakše, evo mojih nalaza koje sam dobila iz Petrove:
> 
> Hematologiju vam neću pisati u detalje, sve je u redu tj. u granicama, osim malo sniženog hematokrita, hemoglobina i eritrocita. Za to je samo uputa: više željeza
> 
> Koagulacija:
> PV 1.10................................› 0.70
> ...


Fragmin smo u 25tom tj. digli na 5000iu.
Novi nalazi kojime sve više brinnu: 
28+2
fibrinogen 5.3
*D-Dimeri 587*
APTV 29.1
TV 14.0
PV 1.09

danas, na 31+0
Fibrinogen 4.8 (ref. 1.8 - 3.5)
*D-Dimeri 623* (ref. < 255)
PV 0.97 (ref. > 0.70)
APTV 27.4 (ref. 25 - 38)
Trombinsko vrijeme 13.1 (ref. 11.0 - 18.0)


Mene brinu ovi dimeri koji stalno rastu, unatoč ppovečanoj dozi Fragmina (i još pijem i aNDOL 100). Ostalo je ok, i čudi me kako je fibrinogen malo pao od prošlog puta do sada. Da li samo povećan dimer može upučivati na neki poremečaj koagulacije koji se nije detektirao. I meni je od gubitka bebe pa do tih nalaza prošlo 6 tjedana, nalazi su bili uredni, ali mogue da imam nešto što se samo u trudnoći "aktivira", pa se nije vidjelo jer je prekasno rađeno (tako suu mi striktno u bolnici rekli da radim nakon 6 tjedana    :/ ).

I nebi li dimeri trebali biti ok i "pod kontrolom" kad je terapija heparinom? 
Koliko oni smiju ako sam već na terapiji i jel to opasno?
Da li nam to pokazuje da je terapija nedovoljna i da je se treba još povisiti?

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## alec

*Isabel* - meni su d-dimeri prije uvođenja fraxiparina od 0,3 ml ( 2850 i.j.) bili *801*, a nakon par dana su mi pali na *730* . na patologiji trudnoće na SD-u su mi rekli da je najvažnije da mi nisu porasli. i ginekolozi i hematologica sa SD-a su me uvjeravali da nema mjesta panici jer su me pokrili sa niskomolekularnim heparinom. nadam se da su u pravu. fibrinogen mi je bio oko 6, ali to uopće nisu komentirali, niti su ga ponavljali  :/ . slijedeći tjedan ponavljam d-dimere i imam kontrolu kod hematologa, pa ću ju detaljnije ispitati oko tog problema. držim ti palčeve da sve prođe ok   :Love:  .

----------


## lilium

Isabel,
d-dimeri & fibrinogen: 505 & 4,2 pa 587 & 5,3 pa  624 &  4,8 - ovako amaterski, dok ne pitas svoje doktore, mislim da tu nema razloga za brigu- fibrinogen i d-dimeri su i prirodno poviseni u trudnoci i nesto rastu kako se porod priblizava (u medicinskim radovima spominju se puno vise vrijednosti od ovih), kako tjedni rastu kod tebe nema nikakvog naglog skoka, a nisu to ni tako velike vrijednosti i jos si na terapiji; 
jos jedna stvar - obrati paznju da se i ove male doze aspirina uglavnom prestaju uzimati u visim tjednima trudnoce, no kada tono prestati vidi sa svojim doktorima

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

Isabel, moji dimeri su bili veći od tvojih u tom periodu i sve je bilo ok,
rekoše da je to normalno za taj period trudnoće.
 :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

drage moje,

samo da vam javim da od danas prestajem s pikanjem heparinom jer su vene pod kontrolom, Bogu hvala  :D  :D  :D  a pikala see od siječnja a u zadnje vrijeme 2xdnevno zbog recidiva tromba.

Već su mi sve noge kvrgave od tog pikanja 2 x dnevno, morat ću nazdravit u to ime!!!! tako sam sretna!!!

I nakon ne znam koliko mjeseci napokon imam potpuno uredan nalaz koagulacije, očito je kod mene T. sve potakla, sad su mi dimeri 180, a fibrinogen 3,3 a nalaz prije toga mi je fibrinogen bio oko 7-7,5  :shock: .

velika pusa od mene odoh sad dojit svoju mišicu, ako trebate kakve savjete tu sam s obzirom da obilujem iskustvom s trombovima    :Smile:  
i ni slučajno nemojte izlazit iz bolnice nakon poroda dok ne ponovite par puta koagulogram i dok vas ne pogleda hematolog, jer jednom kad se izađe onda je sve kompliciranije uključujući razdvajanje od bebe.

ja sam plakala ko kišna godina kad su me odlučili zadržati u bolnici na rooming-inu nakon 6 dana još duže, tad nisma ni znala koliko dana duže, a na kraju sam zahvaljivala toj doktoici što je tako postupila jer to popodne sam uočila tromb na lijevoj natkoljenici. U svakom zlu neko dobro   :Smile:  a da sam izgledala ko zombi nakon 8 noći nespavanja bome jesam, hodajući zombi...

A  nakon dojenja (planiram godinu dana) prva stvar koju idem obaviti je operacija moje lijeve vene.

----------


## uporna

Lili75 super   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

Isabel.. 

ja sam shvatila da d dimeri sami za sebe ne igraju neku ulogu.. i mene je mučilo npr zašto meni povećava terapiju a mojim cimericama koje imaju po 800 i više d dimere ne povećava ništa..
da bih shvatila da je to očito individualno i od dijagnoze do dijagnoze...

draga, jednostavno ne muči se.. naruči se kod profesora privatno i odi pitaj za svoju krv, reci mu svoju bojazan.. i to je jedini način da budeš mirna i spokojna (koliko toliko u ovoj trudnoći)

Ja ti ništa iskrenije ne bih savjetovala jer sam sve to napravila i ja (otišla k njemu da mi tumači nalaze jer tolika me je panika ulovila i strah da me nitko nije mogao u ništa uvjeriti osim njega)

iako ja mislim da to nije ništa......sretno Isabel...

----------


## Isabel

Kao što ste mi sve mnje više rekle, kažu doktori da je to ok i normalno u 3.tromjesečju trudnoće. Kaže da smatraju čak do 1600 ok u trudnoći, naravno uz ostale uredne parametre i vjerojatno terapiju heparinom ili Andolom.
Zaboravila sam pitati do kad Andol 10 uzimam, ali ionako idem u Petrovu u petak opet na kratku obradu, pa ću pitati onda.

*Lili*  :Kiss:   velika tebi i malenoj mrvi   :Heart: !

Hvala vam drage moje na odgovorima   :Love:  !!

----------


## princess puffy

andol utječe na funkciju trombocita,a budući da je životni vijek trombocita 8 dana,mislim da je to i ujedno odgovor na tvoje pitanje tj.tjedan dana ili malo više prije planiranog termina prekid s andolom

----------


## mačkulina

Isabel.. ja koliko znam do 32 tjedna se uzima andol i odnda prestaje zbog opasnosti od srčane reakcije kod bebice

----------


## mačkulina

Isabel.... evo odgovora dr. radončića 

http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

----------


## mačkulina

pardon.. otvara link na naslovnicu.. evo copy paste pitanja

Autor Poruka 

Ohridsko jezero
Nivo: Jr. Member
Registriran: 29-11-2008
Postovi: 14
IP: Logged

    Aspirin/Andol 100 u drugom tromjesječju
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Poštovani,

U 21 tjednu sam trudnoće. Koristim terapiju Fraxiparinom od 5700IU (0.06 ml) zbog heredirarne trombofilije (PAI-1 4g/4g homozigot i MTHFR - heterozigot).
Prije trudnoće mi je u jednom periodu ACL IgG - bio 18 GPL što je u referentnom intervalu - slabo pozitivan.

Pitanje,
1) da li (obzirom na drugi trimestar trudnoće i pojačanih potreba bebe) je dovoljna terapija samo i isključivo Fraksiparinom 5700IU/0.06 ml ili mogu uzimati 1/2 - 1 komad Andola 100 ili Aspirina?
2. Koja je uopće razlika Andola i Aspirina u sastavu te koji je preporučjiviji?
3. sko se može uzimati do kojeg tjedna se uzima (napominjem da sam trudnoće gubila u 27 tjednu trudnoće)

Zahvaljujem

____________________________


15-02-2009 u 10:42 | Odgovor na post  

dr. sc Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 11-03-2008
Postovi: 1418
IP: Logged

    Re: Aspirin/Andol 100 u drugom tromjesječju
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1) terapija koju uzimate je sasvim dovoljna za svoju namjenu; to su preventivne doze pa ne trebate ništa povećavati
2. Andol je puferirani aspirin, što znači da zaobilazi sliuznicu želuca i resorbira se preko tankog crijeva. U konačnici je učinak isti, nema razlike; prepruka ide na onaj preparat koji Vam ne smeta
3. obično ga ukidamo najkasnije s 32 tjedna; razlog tome je što može remetiti zatvaranje ductusa na razini srca, koji premošćuje plućni kervotok dok je dijete još nerodjeno.

----------


## princess puffy

postoje neki radovi koji govore o mogućnosti preranog zatvaranja ductusa arteriosusa
no,općenito se smatra da su male doze aspirina neškodljive
svakako  ako je konsenzus struke da je to s 32 tj.skidanje radi ductusa arteriosusa (nisam našla takav podatak) treba uvažiti ,ali što se tiče premećaja koagulacije dovoljno je 8 dana

----------


## princess puffy

evo da budete mirne:


   1: Z Geburtshilfe Neonatol. 2005 Apr;209(2):65-8.Click here to read Links
    Prenatal constriction of the fetal ductus arteriosus--related to maternal pain medication?
    Schiessl B, Schneider KT, Zimmermann A, Kainer F, Friese K, Oberhoffer R.

    Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Fetal Medicine Unit, Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität, Munich, Germany. Barbara.Schiessl@med.uni-muenchen.de

    Physiological fetal circulation requires patency of the ductus arteriosus. As gestation proceeds, the sensitivity of the ductus to dilating prostaglandins diminishes. The sensitivity to constricting agents like PGE-synthetase inhibitors, present in many analgetics, however, increases. Fetuses affected by an antenatal constriction of the ductus arteriosus (DC) may present with different signs of cardiac failure including dilated right ventricle, tricuspid regurgitation and abnormal venous Doppler. We report on four cases with prenatal DC, presenting at 34, 35, 36 and 37 weeks of gestation. They were referred to fetal echocardiography because of abnormal routine echo scans with unexplained signs of right heart decompensation. Three patients were medicated during pregnancy with either aspirin (low dose), metamizole or ibuprofen. One patient did not take any drugs, especially no pain medication drug in pregnancy. Immediate delivery was performed in all cases. The neonates were in a good condition; echocardiography showed different degrees of right heart hypertrophy which disappeared in all infants by the age of 3 months except in case 2. Unexplained fetal right heart decompensation requires detailed echocardiographic evaluation of the ductus arteriosus and a sophisticated medical history with regard to analgesics. In contrast to ibuprofen and high-dose aspirin[b], metamizole and low-dose aspirin have not yet been reported as possible agents constricting the fetal arterial duct. *In any suspected context, e[/b*]arly delivery as in our cases may save babies life. Any application of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs in pregnancy requires close fetal follow-up due to their potentially life-threatening effect.

    PMID: 15852232 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## Isabel

*Princess i Mačkulina* puno hvala   :Love:  !

----------


## sretna35

cure skidam kapu   :Naklon:  vrlo korisnih informacija sam ovdje pronašla

----------


## sanja74

Isabel, ajde molim te javi što su ti rekli - jel prekidaš s Andolom.
Meni ga dr još nije "ukinuo".

----------


## lilium

koliko sam citala o aspirinu, kao sto je i doktor rekao, obicno i te male doze ukidaju oko 32 tjedna, no ima i diagnoza i stanja gdje se daje i duze, sve i do pred porod, (npr. antifosfolipidni sindrom, preeklampsija), pa je odluka do kada ga uzimati stvar struke i vase specificne situacije, 
pri tome je lijepo znati da u ovim malim dozama nema dokaza da je aspirin stetan.

sretno cure   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

ma.. zaboravila sam pitati dr da li da ga i dalje uzimam.. a on je možebitno zaboravio na aspirin.

----------


## Lili75

Curke,

darujem 20 injekcija Fraxiparine-a 0,6 (nekome po mogućnosti tko ga ne može dobiti na recept nego ga kupuje).

Molim da mi se javite na pp jer ne stignem baš puno na forum od svoje mišice.

Inače sam u Španskom pa bi bi molila da se dođe u ovaj dio grada  jer mi je malena još mala pa  je izbjegavam stavljat u auto sjedalicu tj. u auto još neko vrijeme.

Nadam se da ću nekome pomoći.

pozdrav od nas dvije

----------


## laky

meni su uveli terapiju u bolnici 50 mg andola ali nitko nespominje ukidanje.samnom lezi par cura koje su ga pile u predhodnoj trudnoći do kraja tj do poroda (ranije su rodile u 35 tjednu zbog drugih razloga) i djca su im sad 8 i 9 godina i nema posljedica do sada.jedna od njih je prvu trudnoću čuvala u Petrovoj još 2000 godine .

prvi put sam u bolnici čula i teoriju uzimenje andola u mg po kilazi ,onda ja mogu ovaj od 100  :Grin:   prije nego 50 ali i s ovim od 50 nalazi su ok za sad (nazalost samo 2 dr u cijeloj bolnici znaju nesto o ovome )pa se bas i neplasim toliko.

----------


## uporna

*laky* ne brini dok su nalazi pod kontrolom sve je OK. Inače ja sam jučer od ginića čula da ovaj fraxiparin mogu zamijeniti sa andolom (nije spominjao ograničenje do nekog tjedna trudnoće) ali da se ne uzima i jedno i drugo.

----------


## imanavim

Podižem malo temu.

Prije nekoliko dana sam se počela pikati (MTHFR, PAI) pa imam sto pitanja za iskusne! Kako ću znati jesam li slučajno pogodila žilu ili kapilaru? Neki dan mi se napravila kvrga pored mjesta uboda, koja je još prisutna-sad je poplavila. Je li to normalno? Sestra mi je pokazala da istisnem mjehurić zraka prije davanja injekcije. Je li to ok? i najvažnije- smijem li se pikati u nogu sa strane ili samo naprijed?

----------


## ZO

Ukoliko pogodiš kapilaru pojavit će se krv kada izvadiš iglu, no ne brini, drži stisnuto mjesto uboda i prestat će....
Kvrge su vrlo česte, meni su se pojavljivale odmah ili nakon par sati, drugi dan, zavisi....normalno je, ali kada se opet bodeš izbjegavaj to područje jer je to nadraženo i oštećeno tkivo ispod, pa kada ubodeš može se desiti da ti vraća lijek nazad van...ako se i dogodi drži vaticu na mjestu uboda, ne moraš ništa jako stiskati, samo lagano drži...o istiskivanju zraka su se vodile različite polemike...neki kažu da, neki ne...mislim da se ne može griješiti...ja sam na početku istiskivala, poslije više ne....pikala sam se u noge i naprijed i lagano sa strane, ne skroz, na takva pitanja nitko se nije previše obazirao, sestre u bolnici nisu ni gledale kuda pikaju, samo su tražile slobodno mjesto jer je sve bilo puno kvrga, i ruke i noge, sretno  :Heart: 
i dan danas, 5,5 mjeseci nakon poroda imam kvrge, a na pojedinim mjestima vidi se i plavi odsjaj  :Grin:

----------


## ZO

evo jedan odgovor od dr:
http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum
da, zaboravila sam, kada zabodeš iglu malo posaugaj da vidiš da li će se u pikici pojaviti krv, ako se pojavi znači da si u žili, pa malo promijeni smjer bez vađenja igle, a ako nema ništa onda slobodno uštrcaj

----------


## ZO

sad vidim da mi sa linkom nešto ne štima i ne mogu ga staviti kako treba, uglavnom, odi na dr. Erden Radončić, imaš pitanje naslova samodavanje injekcija, pa pročitaj

----------


## imanavim

Hvala puuuuuuuuuuunoooo, svaki savjet mi dobro dođe!
Ja do sad nisam tako posaugala da se vidi jel ima krvi. Šta se može dogoditi ako je ima, odn. ako se pogodim u žilu?

----------


## ZO

ma ništa, rijetko ćeš pogoditi

----------


## Pinky

ima li igdje ikakva slika gdje se u nogu mogu bosti?
za sada sam se bola u stomak, ali ako bog da da ostanem trudna, kako stomak bude rastao morati ću prijeći na nogu...
UŽASAVAM se fragmina, samo da nadodam. prema ovome su mi gonali, menopuri, dekakpeptili, cetrotide mila majka.
uf...

----------


## laky

zovni Rozaliju ona je na fragminu rado će ti reći nema veze sto je u bolnici samo joj posalji SMS da ćes je nazvati ili da ja pitam ali neznam kako ću prezentirati.

----------


## aenea

> ima li igdje ikakva slika gdje se u nogu mogu bosti?
> za sada sam se bola u stomak, ali ako bog da da ostanem trudna, kako stomak bude rastao morati ću prijeći na nogu...
> UŽASAVAM se fragmina, samo da nadodam. prema ovome su mi gonali, menopuri, dekakpeptili, cetrotide mila majka.
> uf...


ja, hrabrica, se nisam nikad uspjela sama piknut. :Grin:  mm me pikao u nogu..prednja strana noge, na pola puta od koljena prema kuku..

----------


## vikki

> ima li igdje ikakva slika gdje se u nogu mogu bosti?
> za sada sam se bola u stomak, ali ako bog da da ostanem trudna, kako stomak bude rastao morati ću prijeći na nogu...
> UŽASAVAM se fragmina, samo da nadodam. prema ovome su mi gonali, menopuri, dekakpeptili, cetrotide mila majka.
> uf...


Pinky, možeš mi poslati na pp svoj mail pa ti proslijedim mail koji imam, a u kojemu su prikazana (naslikana) mjesta gdje se bosti.

----------


## vikki

Tj., evo linkovi (ako još uvijek rade, imam ih dvije godine):

http://www.fragmin.com/patients/using_fragmin.php

http://www.lovenox.com/consumer/pres...t-lovenox.aspx 

_"Davanje  LMWH (low molecular weight heparin) injekcija - neke stvari koje je dobro  znati:_
_Preporuceno imati:_
_1.  Plavi umetak za smrzavanje koji se stavlja u prenosive hladnjake, moze  ga se naci po sportskim odjelima (moze i obican led no on je nezgodan za  rukovanje)_
_2.  Plasticna vrecica sa zip zatvaracem za staviti led-smrznuti umetak  u  vrecicu (tako da ne curi)_
_3.  Stara jastučnica, da ne dodje do smrzavanja kože_
_4.  Stari pojas da drzi led na mjestu, dok se ujutro spremate za  posao._
_5.  Alkohol za utrljavanje_
_6.  Flasteri za osjetljivu kožu_
_7.  Papirnate maramice_
_8.  Nesto za odlaganje iskoristenih injekcija_

_Osnovna  stvar je HLADJENJE prije injekcije. Mozete staviti led i iza, ali  stavljanje leda prije je stvarno kljucno, zbog dvije stvari; prvo znacajno  smanjuje stvaranje modrica i nakon nekog vremena necete morati traziti mjesto  koje nema modricu za davanje injekcija; drugo, kad ledom ohladite dio  necete osjetiti bol kod davanja injekcije. S dovoljno dugim hladjenjem necete ni  osjetiti injekciju, sto olaksava postupak ukoliko vas davanje injekcija  uznemirava. Ja stavim umetak za smrzavanje u plasticnu vrecicu sa zip  zatvaracem, pa ju stavim u jastucnicu, stavim na mjesto koje planiram bosti  i pricvrstim pojasom. (Kada putujem zamolim za malo leda i stavim ga u  vrecicu.) Kada sam doma svezem led s pojasom i nastavim se pripremati za posao,  citam e-mail ili gledati tv 15-30 minuta. Kada vise ne osjetim trbuh znam da je  sve spremno za injekciju._

_Bitno  je da čim skinete led mjesto obrisati alkoholom, tako da bude suho  prije davanja injekcije. Bitno je da se mjesto osuši kako vas alkohol ne bi  peckao kada si dajete injekciju. Zracni mjehurici u injekciji su ok i  preporucljivi ... oni pomazu u distribuciji lovenoxa (lovenox - vrsta LMWHa  koji se koristi u americi) u masno tkivo, zbog toga nemojte istiskivati  mjehurice. Ako morate istiskivati dio lijeka zbog potrebe smanjivanja doze tada  njezno lupkajte po injekcije i izvucite visak, trebate osusiti iglu, ona mora  biti bez lovenoxa i alkohola. To je zbog toga sto kako igla prolazi kroz kozu  lovenox izaziva modrice, a alkohol peče. Cilj je ušpricati lijek ISPOD koze, u  masno tkivo, gdje ne izaziva modrice.__

__Neki  kazu da je dobro brzo davati injekciju, ja si dajem brzinom koja mi odgovara.  Morate brzo probiti kožu, probajte ju probiti u prvom pokusaju jer svaki  slijedeci pokusaj otupi iglu, svakako da ako nakon uboda osjecate jaku bol   tada izvucite iglu i ubodite na drugo mjesto. Zato je najbolje ohladiti i  pripremiti sire podrucje za bodenje, bas zbog toga da ako pogodite zivac kada  nema smisla nastavljati, mozete izvuci iglu i ubosti na drugo mjesto. Nakon  nekog vremena naucit cete koje tocke su najbolje za vas._

_Nemojte lijek  uspricavati prebrzo, uspricavajte stalnom brzinom, i ako krene peci sacekajte  par sekundi i nastavite. Okrenite iglu ako zaboli, pa nastavite uspricavati,  lovenox zapravo izlazi s jedne strane igle pa okretanje igle usmjerava lijek u  drugi dio masnog tkiva, sto ponekada pomaze. Kada uspricavate polako tijelo  odmah apsorbira lijek, a ako idete brzo tada lijek moze preplaviti otvor, uci u  slojeve koze i izazvati modrice. Usput, u slojevima koze lijek nam ne cini  dobro, mora biti u masnom tkivu kako bi radio, zato si uzmite vremena. Kada  dodjete do kraja brojte do 10 i brzo izvucite iglu. Brojanjem do 10  osiguravamo da je lovenox imao dovoljno vremena rasiriti  se u tkivo dalje od igle, pozeljno poguran sa zadnim zracnim  mjehuricem._ 

_Pritisnite  mjesto uboda 10-15 sekundi maramicom. Nemojte brisati, samo pritisnite prema  dolje. U glavnini slucajeva ce to biti dosta da ne dodje do krvarenja. Ako i  dalje krvarite ili nosite lijepu odjecu koju ne zelite zamrljati  krvlju tada stavite flaster._

_Ako  vas dio u koji ste si dali injekciju dalje bolucka stavite nazad led dok ne  prestane boljeti i slijedeci puta led duze drzite prije davanja injekcije.  Ako je sve OK stavitre umetak natrag u frizer (ja ih imam vise, u slucaju  da ih zaboravim vratiti u frizer). Bacite injekciju prema pravilima za odlaganje  medicinskog otpada kakva vrijede kod vas (mi ih trebamo odlagati u metalne  kutije poput kutije od kave, zalijepiti poklopac selotejpom i napisati  medicinski otpad kad ga bacamo u obicno smece)__
_

----------


## kekis

> ima li igdje ikakva slika gdje se u nogu mogu bosti?
> za sada sam se bola u stomak, ali ako bog da da ostanem trudna, kako stomak bude rastao morati ću prijeći na nogu...
> UŽASAVAM se fragmina, samo da nadodam. prema ovome su mi gonali, menopuri, dekakpeptili, cetrotide mila majka.
> uf...


Pinky - ne znam da li imas opciju da te netko drugi pika (a ne sama) - - ali mene je MM pikao do 22 TT i to u ruku, kod misica. "Zahvatio" bi kozu i malo mesa kod misica, zabio iglu do pola (zrak koji je u šprici bi potpuno istisli) i vrlo polako ispustao. Ako bi mi imalo brze istiskivao sadrzaj - ostajale bi mi masnice. Na ovaj nacin mi nije ostajalo nista (naravno, nakon nekoliko puta podljeva dok nije skuzio kako mi najmanje tragova ostaje). Za nogu stvarno ne znam - medicinska sestra koja je "poducila" MM da me pikne je rekla radije ruku (zasto - stvarno ne znam). 
I da - i ja sam se uzasavala fragmina. Sa gonalima, ovitelle... - sve sam se pikala sama, ali fragminsku iglu jednostavno nisam mogla zabiti u sebe... Sretno!

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure!
budući da imam mutaciju 3 gena na trombofiliju, dr mi je uveo fragmin od transfera. zadnji put sam prestala sa negativnom betom, a pošto sada ponovo idem na ivf i nadam se (lol) da ću ostati trudna, malo se informiram.
do sada mi je muž uvijek davao sve inekcije, i hormonalne, i fragmin u stomak. ali mislim da će nam biti freaky bost se u stomak kako on bude rastao. plus - moram se naučiti sama bosti jer ne mogu očekivati da će on biti uz mene svaki dan, cijelu trudnoću, u isto vrijeme.

vikki, ja sam malo guglala prije prošlog ivf-a kad sam startala sa fragminom, i našla sam da se NE SMIJE hladiti mjesto uboda, upravo zato da ne nastanu modrice i kvrge. i nisam hladila i u 15 dana nisam imala niti jednu modricu (osim modrice od prvog uboda, ali tada smo prvo istisnuli zrak, pa se uboli, mislim da je možda modrica bila zbog toga). također sam čitala da se mjesto uboda nakon uštrcavanja fragmina ne smije trljati, pa nikada ni nisam.
peklo je za poluditi, to moram priznati.

našla sam ove slike mjesta uboda na netu (vikki, onaj tvoj prvi link ne radi)
http://www.uwhealth.org/healthfacts/...547738506.html

valjda je to to?

----------


## Pinky

evo mjesta za ubod:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?pid=bl...number=3&w=708

----------


## Pinky

i mali video bodanja u nogu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEJ-s...eature=related

----------


## ZO

Pinky, samo hrabro draga....
nije se lako pikati, ali uspjet ćeš... kada prvu odvališ lakše je...ja sam se sva tresla prvih puta, nisam bila ziher gdje pikati, je li u redu, što kad izađe krv, što kad pomodri, što ovo, što ono...a onda kada sam vidjela kako to sestre u bolnici rade... šusnu takvom brzinom da se ni ne snađeš, po prilici negdje gdje treba, gotovo za sekundu, stisnu vaticom i odmah je maknu...nikakvo trljanje, ništa...i uvijek super...a ja doma ko da radim projekt svaki put kad sam se pikala... ovo za hlađenje sam i ja čitala da nije dobro radit ( ubijte me ako znam zbog čega ), a isto tako nikakvo trljanje ili stiskanje se ne preporuča, lagano vatica, pridržati nekoliko sekundi i to je to... moje tkivo je dosta burno reagiralo nakon nekog vremena, imala sam dosta kvrga za koje sam morala paziti da se opet u njih ne piknem, a na kraju sam se i sama pikala u ruku, stala kod štoka, stisnula se uz njega, koža se nabrala i tako sam to nekako izvodila...pinky sretno draga  :Heart: 
vikki  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Je, to su mjesta za ubod. Ja sam se po bedrima obično pikala, nisam hladila ni trljala, i istiskivala sam zrak. Modrice sam imala kako kad, ne znam o čemu je ovisilo, o mjestu ili o tome koliko igla uđe duboko, tj. pod kojim kutem (ostalo je sve bilo isto). Kad su mi sestre davale u bolnici (u nadlakticu/rame), nije uopće bilo modrica.
Sretno, Pinky!

----------


## Pinky

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Ja sam najveće modrice i krvarenja imala kad sam se pikala u noge ... mrzila sam to. Još i sad, 8 i pol mjeseci nakon zadnje injekcije imam plavu fleku na nozi od fraxiparina. Najbolje mi je bilo pikati se u trbuh, tu i tamo koja mala flekica i skroz bezbolno, za ruke nisam znala da se u njih mogu pikati, tek kad sam došla u bolnicu su me sestre pikale u ruke i to mi je bilo isto OK. Pikala sam se uvijek sama, tako mi je bilo najdraže jer sam si mogla kontrolirati ... kad me počelo peckati, malo sam zastala pa nastavila. Pinky i ostale ... držim fige!!!  :Love:

----------


## imanavim

Cure, imam pitanje.
Povremeno mi se nakon uboda pojavi poveća kvrga koja zna i boliti. Je li dopušteno i pomaže li uopće mazanje Heparin kremom da brže splasne? Jel neka od vas to radila?
Jeste si davale injekciju pod kutem od 45 ili 90 stupnjeva?

----------


## ZO

nisam se ničim mazala, imala sam kvrge kojih sam se sad, 7 mjeseci nakon poroda, riješila....jednostavno su " otišle "....ne znam da li krema pomaže...jedino sam izbjegavala to mjesto za sljedeći ubod jer je tkivo nadraženo, par puta sam ubola blizu, pa mi je vratilo tekućinu nazad.... jedno vrijeme sam si davala pod 45, poslije pod 90, ovisi gdje sam se pikala

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam se fragminom pikala u ruku i u nogu. Kada bih ga davala u ruku ništa me nije bolilo, nije bilo modrica a kada bih ga davala u nogu ostajala bi po koja modrica. I u bolnici su mi uvijek davali frgamin u ruku u područje ruke malo iznad lakta. Isto tako mi je sestra rekla da nema potrebe hladiti ruku ni prije ni poslije injekcije, već samo lagano protrljati mjesto uboda sa vaticom na kojoj je alkohol.

----------


## Pinky

mogu li se stalno bosti otprilike na isto mjesto, ako mi ne ostaju ni modrice ni podlijevi? (kuc,kuc,kuc)

----------


## rozalija

> mogu li se stalno bosti otprilike na isto mjesto, ako mi ne ostaju ni modrice ni podlijevi? (kuc,kuc,kuc)


Draga moja ja sam se najviše bola u ruku, iznad lakta jer sam primjetila na mi tu ostaje najmanje modrica, ustvari ništa mi nije ostajalo, dok sam par uboda imala u noge i uvijek su mi ostajale modrice. I u bolnici su mi rekli da sebi dajem injekciju gdje primjetim da najmanje imam modrica.

----------


## Pinky

meni nekako najmanje modri/boli na desnoj strani stomaka. lijeva me, pitaj boga zašto, boli za poludit i stvaraju mi se modrice, a desna ništa.

----------


## Pinky

da se pohvalim da sam si sama dala prvu inekciju fragmina hehehe jeeeeeeeeeej

----------


## ZO

> da se pohvalim da sam si sama dala prvu inekciju fragmina hehehe jeeeeeeeeeej


 :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

cure imam jedno hitno pitanje:
dakle, ko što znate trudna sam i na fragminu.
ispala mi je plomba i trebam je zamjeniti.
sad me je jedna cura koja je isto na heparinu isfrikala da ne smim popravljati zube u heparinskoj trudnoći ???????
da li je to istina? sutra sam naručena u zubara.
kužim donekle zašto bi bio problem VAĐENJA, krvarenje... ali popravak?

----------


## kekis

Pinky - ja sam popravljala bez problema, zubarka rekla da nema nikakvih kontraindikacija.. jedino nisam uzimala injekciju za bol - ali tako sam sama odlucila. Iz mog primjera - nije istina, odi i popravi zub  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

kekis, VELIKO HVALA!
ma i bilo mi je čudno zašto ne popravljati. mislim da nam u trudnoći zubi moraju biti besprjekorni. ne želim ni pomišljati na šta bi ovaj zub ličio da ga ne diram do kolovoza slijedeće godine

----------


## kekis

Pinky - slazem se da bas i nije neka opcija, da nejdes kod zubara do iduceg ljeta...  :Smile:  U svakom slucaju - samo hrabro sutra!

----------


## ZO

> kekis, VELIKO HVALA!
> ma i bilo mi je čudno zašto ne popravljati. mislim da nam u trudnoći zubi moraju biti besprjekorni. ne želim ni pomišljati na šta bi ovaj zub ličio da ga ne diram do kolovoza slijedeće godine


baš tako, moraš ga popravit da ti ne nastane nešto gore...neka ti stavi onu bijelu plombu jer crna je puna žive iako mislim da te više nitko živ ne stavlja

----------


## ZO

i naravno da ćeš reći da si trudnica i na heparinu....bude i malo više pripazio da ne boli  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Evo potencijalne fragminke, tražim di je Pinky pisala kako se i gdje dobiva fragmin, al ne mogu naći, ide na recept od opće prakse, ginekologa ili? Nisam zapamtila :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Mare, ako ćeš platiti ide na recept privatnog ginekologa (10 injekcija 170 kn Fragmin 2,500 nekih jedinica, ne sjećam s ekojih). Ako želiš da ti HZZO plati, to ide od ustanovljene trudnoće (barem ovim curama koje znam), i to na preporuku liječnika iz bolnice: primarni ginekolog ti da recept za 30 injekcija koje onda podigneš u Petrovoj npr. Tako su mačkulina i uporna radile.

----------


## Pinky

> Evo potencijalne fragminke, tražim di je Pinky pisala kako se i gdje dobiva fragmin, al ne mogu naći, ide na recept od opće prakse, ginekologa ili? Nisam zapamtila


meni je moja socijalna ginekologica dala uputnicu za splitsku bolnicu (rodilište) - 2 uputnice: za ginekologa u bolnici (nije mi jasno zašto ginekologa a ne hematologa, ali eto) i za dnevnu bolnicu.
najprije sam otišla u ginekologa sa nalazima trombofilije, otpusnim pismom zadnjeg ivf-a i nalazom bete. (on me je dooooooooooobro iz####va, ali ne mora svaki biti takav bezobraznik). ginekolog mi je dao zeleno svjetlo za dnevnu bolnicu i inekcije + sam morala izvaditi običnu krvnu sliku, što su mi žene u dnevnoj bolnici učinile.
u dnevnoj su taj dan naručile moje fragmine (petak) a morala sam ih doći predignuti u ponedjeljak.
rekli su da se nikada ne dobiju isti dan.

nadam se da sam štagod objasnila, upravo me uhvatila mučnina, pa ne znam ni tko sam lol

edit: dobila sam 30 inekcija, za mjesec dana moram doći samo u dnevnu bolnicu sa novom krvnom slikom i uputnicom za fragmine

----------


## vikki

Da, uputnicu, ne recept, na nju se dobiju injekcije.

----------


## mare41

Hvala, cure, o utvrđenoj trudnoći o tom potom, dobro je da se na početku može kupiti.

----------


## Tibi

bok curke, trebala bih pomoć jer ću i ja postati fragminka  :Smile: 
Danas sam bila kod dr. R u Viliju i temeljem povišenih d-dimera koji su mi sada 2700, doktor preporuča da uzimam preventivno fragmin 2500 i uputio me u bolnicu da probam dobiti lijekove preko njih mada me odmah upozorio da su već 2 puta odbili njegovu preporuku. I tako sam vam ja bila danas u bolnici kod hematologa u Vin koji mi je prekrižio na nalazu d-dimere (poludila sam na to  :Mad:  ) i rekao da su oni ionako povišeni u trudnoći, te da nemam što kontrolirati d-dimere nego da mu se samo javim sa friškom krvnom slikom za 2 tjedna.
S obzirom da te inekcije i nisu baš jeftine, a prema dr. R bi ih trebala primiti 300 do kraja trudnoće i još nakon, pitam se zašto bih to plaćala ako se može dobiti preko bolnice. Kad se samo sjetim koliko izdvajamo za zdravstvo svaki mjesec, a pola toga moraš sam kupovati  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ima tko kakav savjet oko toga kome da se obratim, da možda tražim drugo mišljenje u nekoj drugoj bolnici? (može odgovor i na pp).

Naravno dok ne riješim te zavrzlame (ako ih uopće riješim), ja ću si kupiti 10 ampula (dao mi je dr. R privatni recept za svaki slučaj). Također mi je rekao da bih trebala piknuti u trbuh, ali vidjela sam link koji je stavila Pinky i mislim da ću ipak pikati na neko drugo mjesto jer mi je trbuh već ogroman i tvrd, i stvarno ne znam kako bih to izvela  :Cool: 

ako ima tko kakav savjet ili je imao sličnu situaciju bila bih jako zahvalna na pomoći  :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

Dok se netko drugi ne javi...imaš dr. Djelmiša u Petrovoj koji je najbolji za te stvari - pobaj doći od njega. On radi i privatno u klinici Pronatal (imam doma vizitku, sutra ti pošaljem detalje).
U međuvremenu možda da probaš preko svog MPO doktora u Vinogradskoj doći do fragmina na recept?

----------


## TrudyC

Našla sam ovo

http://www.pronatal.hr/index.htm

----------


## Tibi

*Trudy* hvala na savjetu za dr. Đelmiša. 
Inače, bila sam ja danas prvo na humanoj u Vinogradskoj, pa u trudničkoj ambulanti, da bi me na kraju uputili hematologu, a ostatak priče znate  :Sad: . Ginekolozi su me odmah upozorili da ću teško dobiti fragmin na recept i da ću ga najvjerojatnije morati kupovati, a to mi je suludo, ako je na popisu lijekova i može se dobiti na recept...

----------


## Pinky

> edit: dobila sam 30 inekcija, za mjesec dana moram doći samo u dnevnu bolnicu sa novom krvnom slikom i uputnicom za fragmine


update: došla sam u petak u dnevnu bolnicu sa novom krvnom slikom i uputnicom za fragmine, pa me opet iznapadali - da di mi je trudnička knjižica, nova slika uzv-a, da ne dijele oni frag. na lipe oči.....
uglavnom, nekako sam ih dobila, ali snervalo me je to što sam učinila sve što mi je liječnik zadnji put rekao, sad sam naišla na novog liječnika i on zahtjeva nešto drugo.
već vidim za mjesec dana kako će tražiti nešto treće...

----------


## Boxica

> Dok se netko drugi ne javi...imaš dr. Djelmiša u Petrovoj koji je najbolji za te stvari - pobaj doći od njega. On radi i privatno u klinici Pronatal (imam doma vizitku, sutra ti pošaljem detalje).
> U međuvremenu možda da probaš preko svog MPO doktora u Vinogradskoj doći do fragmina na recept?


 
*Tibi* ja sam preko Đelmiša došla do injekcija (u mojem slučaju Clexan 0,4).
Najbolje ti je otići privatno kod njega, on te drugi dan naruči u bolnicu (samo radi papira) i onda možeš dobivati injekcije u Petrovoj...

e sad, situacija je slijedeća...od 1.10. su pooštrili davanje mojih i sličnih injekcija tipa fragmina (HZZO radi probleme) tako da svako malo vaši papiri u bolnici idu na liječničke komisije...tako da i ako dobiješ injekcije preko bolnice nije  garancija da ćeš ih moći dobijati cijelu trudnoću... vjerojatno bi pomoglo da nastaviš kontrolirati trudnoću kod Đelmiša pa se vodiš kao njegov pacijent, ali neznam koliko ti je to pametno...

----------


## Petronjela

Moja situacija..Od 5 tj.trudnoće sam na heparinu, svaki mjesec nosim uputnicu od soc.ginekologa na sv.Duh i preko njih dobivam dozu za mjesec dana. Sam postupak odobravanja komisije je kompliciran: morala sam biti hospitalizirana tjedan dana i na temelju nalaza genetskih mutacija i preboljene tromboze, komisija mi je odobrila lijek do 6tj. nakon poroda.
*Boxica* mislim da ako je komisija odobrila primjenu heparina u trudnoće, ni u kojem slučaju ti nemogu to otkazati..

----------


## ZO

ja sam trudnoću vodila na SD, po utvrđenoj srčanoj akciji  :Heart:  :Heart:  su me hospitalizirali, na temelju nalaza koje sam i otprije imala ( PAI mutacija, ACE mutacija ) i friških nalaza koje su mi oni napravili dok sam ležala odmah sam dobila rješenje liječničke komisije za fraksiparin tokom cijele trudnoće i 6 tjedana nakon poroda....svaki mjesec sa uputnicom sam išla u hematološku ambulantu i dobivala ih bez ikakvih problema....nisam morala svaki put raditi krvnu sliku, ne sjećam se koliko često sam je radila, kontrolirali su mi trombocite....
Tibi slažem se za Đelmiša...sretno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

hvala cure na savjetima  :Love: 
Naručila sam se kod dr. Đ jedino što njega nema do kraja mjeseca, pa ću si kupiti terapije temeljem privatnog recepta od dr. R-a i počet se bockati dok ne vidimo je li to mogu riješiti preko bolnice ili ne.

----------


## bambolina

Tibi, ja sam uzimala fragmin cijelu trudnoću. prvo sam trudnoću vodila kod dr. R. a onda u Pornatalu. uredno sam dobivala fragmin preko Petrove i to na način da je moj soc. ginekolog napisao uputnicu za fragmin i sa tom uputnicom sam išla u ljekarnu u petrovu. sretno :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

*bambolina* nadam se da će i meni biti takav scenarij (iako se ja ne bih prebacivala od dr. R-a), ali ne mogu sada ništa dok se ne vrati dr. Đ, tako da sam si naručila 30 fragmina.
Uglavnom danas krećem sa pikanjem, stižu mi injekcije. Vidim da ste pisale da je najbolje pikati iznad lakta pa budemo to danas mm i ja probali piknuti. Uffff, baš mi se i ne da ponovno krenuti sa pikanjem  :Sad: , dosta mi je bilo za vrijeme stimulacije, ali što možemo, sve za bebice.
Inače jedna cura koja isto prima fragmine u bolnici, dobiva ih u trbuh i meni je dr. R rekao da se pikam u trbuh, ali ja to ne mogu jer mi je trbuh tvrd i napet i ogroman. Držat ću se onih uputa/sličica za pikanje što je stavila Pinky, pa gdje mi bude najbolje, a za početak krećem iznad lakta kako su neke od vas komentirale da je najbolje....

----------


## Pinky

ja se još uvijek bodem u stomak, a baš razmišljam gdje ću se bost kad naraste...
bode li se itko u bedro?

----------


## bambolina

ja sam se prvo ( oko 4 mjeseca ) bola u trbuh, a nakon toga prešla na noge-odnosno bedro i bilo je ok.još mi je najbolje bio trbuh jer nije bilo modrica. ma, s vremenom se ispraksiraš :Grin:  .

----------


## mia74

I ja se pikam u trbuh i tamo me apsolutno ništa ne boli.Da..mogu se pikati samo na lijevoj strani trbuha jer me desna boli-tako mi je bilo i sa stimulacijom :Grin: 
Razmišljam da se preselim na bedro..e sad,da li bedro boli-mislim,nije mi bad ako ostanu modrice,ali na trbuhu ništa ne osijećam-imam špekec,pa me to spašava..

----------


## ZO

ja sam se od prvog dana pikala u bedro, nisam uvidjela neku razliku od pikanja u trbuh, odnosno bedro ili nadlakticu...sve isti par cipela...nekad je znalo zaboljeti, nekad ne....neovisno o mjestu pikanja....za modrice isto tako....nekad ko šljiva, nekad ništa....

----------


## mia74

Thanx ZO..
Probat ću danas u bedro,malo da odmorim trbuh :Grin:

----------


## Petronjela

> ja se još uvijek bodem u stomak, a baš razmišljam gdje ću se bost kad naraste...
> bode li se itko u bedro?


Ja se bodem u preponu (ne bedro nego unutrašnja strana), to mi je pokazala jedna medicinska sestra i tu me najmanje boli..e sad..Masnice nekad ostanu a nekad ne.

----------


## Petronjela

Inače jedna cura koja isto prima fragmine u bolnici, dobiva ih u trbuh i meni je dr. R rekao da se pikam u trbuh, ali ja to ne mogu jer mi je trbuh tvrd i napet i ogroman. Držat ću se onih uputa/sličica za pikanje što je stavila Pinky, pa gdje mi bude najbolje, a za početak krećem iznad lakta kako su neke od vas komentirale da je najbolje....[/QUOTE]

E to mi je bilo najbolnije..čisti mišić, kad se sjetim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## modesty4

Baš sam pitala dr gdje se je najbolje pikati, rekla je da je najbolje u trbuh, dok bedro ostaje za zadnje i to iz razloga što puno češće dolazi do alergijskih reakcija kad se pika u bedro!

----------


## ZO

pikala sam se cijelu trudnoću i postavila mnoga pitanja u vezi heparina što sestrama, što doktorima, što iščitavala po netu i mislim da nema jednoznačnog odgovora u vezi ničega...od pikanja ( mjesta, načina ) do alergijskih reakcija, istiskivanja zraka iz šprice, bla, bla...svega nečega....i čini mi se da sam valjda par puta dobila sličan odgovor na neko pitanje...svatko svoje tvrdi....

----------


## Tibi

evo da javim da sam preživjela prvu injekciju fragmina  :Grin: . Na kraju sam si dala u trbuh pod kutom od 45 jer mi je to nekako najlakše bilo. Iako mi je trbuh već dosta velik i tvrd, uspjela sam u ležećem položaju uhvatiti špekec. Nije tako strašno jedino što me malo peklo poslije pikanja...

----------


## zlatica

Cure da vas pitam je li fragmin čuvate u frizideru?
Meni je 3.dan samostalnog bockanja i čudno mi je da me ne peče,je li ja to dobro onda radim?

----------


## mia74

Na kutiji ti piše,čuvati na temp. do 25 stupnjeva..
Mene su prve injekcije pekle,nakon što sam si dala injekciju,a sada niti to..a ni ne boli me jer sam ospkbljena sa špekecom na trbuhu-za sada.
Ali svatko ima neko svoje iskustvo..

----------


## ZO

ja ga nisam čuvala u frižideru, na njemu piše da se čuva na temperaturi do 25 celzijusa, nije bilo potrebe za frižiderom.....
vjerojatno se fino bockaš, valjda imaš ruku za to  :Yes: 
šalu na stranu, nekad me peklo, nekad ne....

----------


## Pinky

ma kakvi frižider, satrat ćeš se budeš li gdje putovala...
meni bodanje - tj. nama, još me muž bode - ide na dane. npr. jučer iz prve, a prekjučer iz 4. uboda, 2 put na krv naišli, užas

----------


## zlatica

Cure da vas pitam.U prošlom i ovom postupku sam davala fragmin od transfera do bete i od negativne bete samo prestanem...pa sad bi li trebala vadit krv vidit stanje,ne znam....ne znam bi li štogod trebala napravit ili jednostavno je to to....

----------


## Boxica

> Cure da vas pitam je li fragmin čuvate u frizideru?


meni su sestre bile napomenule da ne smije stajati u frižideru

----------


## boa

Cure, vidim da ste iskusne u tom području a ja bih se malo informirala. Kod kojih liječnika da se obratim. Koji ginić vam je vodio trudnoću i kod kojeg hematologa ste išle. Kak ste došli do njih? Nazvali i samo naručili ili neki drugi princip.
Planiram imati još barem jednu trudnoću a druga trudnoća nije bila baš školska, sumnjam na trombofiliju jer mi je mama od mladosti na preventivnoj terapiji za trombofiliju (Andol 100). 
Mislim da je najbolje napraviti sve pretrage i konzultirati se s hematologom i ginekologom prije trudnoće ali ne znam kome ići. Koji su dobri i kvalitetni? Prvo mislim ići sve njima privatno, a bilo bi dobro kada bi i radili u bolnici pa da me mogu kontrolirati i ako ću morati ležati u bolnici. Imam veeliku vjerojatnost začeti blizance (jer su bili i u drugoj trudnoći) pa bi mi bilo važno da taj ginić ima iskustva i u blizancima a i u problemima s trombofilijom.  Cure pomagajte. Želim još jednu trudnoću, bojim se i želim poduzeti sve što mogu da izbjegnem sve crne scenarije. Za početak, kojem ginekologu da se obratim. Cijena nije bitna, naravno. Unaprijed zahvaljujem.

----------


## Lili75

drage moje,

dugo me nije bilo ovdje al izgleda da se opet vraćam. Opet sam trudna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  radila sa mkoagulogram i bidim ima dosat L i H vrijednosti al sad ne stignem pisati. Sve sam pozaboravljala, a najviše me zaniam na kojima vrijednsotima predlažu da se krene s heparinom. Prošlu T. sam se pikala od 24 tj sve do nakon poroda, umeđuvremen usam operirala vene,al izgleda da meni T. izaziva ta moja koagulacijska stanja  :Grin: 

javim se s nalazima i nadam se da niej alarmantno...

čuvajte mi se, ljubim vas  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

majko moja tipfelera...jesus !!!

----------


## sretna35

> majko moja tipfelera...jesus !!!


uzbuđenje draga moja, uzbuđenje, želim ti lijepe prekrasne brojčice i da ti heparin i ne zatreba

----------


## Lili75

baš tako draga moja* sretna35*  :Smile: 

evo mojih nalaza sa 12+5 tj.(napisala sam samo one koji odskaču, sve je blizu graničnih vrijednosti):
T 144 L
PV 1,26 H
INR 0,85 L
fibrinogen 3,7 H

E šta vi iskusne moje heparinke mislite, jel trebam paničarit, odmah ići doktoru ili čekat redovni pregled koji mi je 22.2. (a prije toga sam 5 dana službeno u Ljubljani)? inače sad sam 15+4 tj.

----------


## Lili75

hello, nikoga na temi?
joj a ja trebam informaciju d opetka?

i da, tak sam zbunjena da sam krivo napisala tjedne trudnoće sad sam u 15. a ne 16. tj.

----------


## Petronjela

Žao mi je*  Lili75,* nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko zna ali vrijednosti jesu povišene. Ja sam od 5tj. trudnoće na fragminu tako da neznam od kojeg tjedna se kreće prema tvojim vrijednostima, moje su bile niže ali ja imam trombofiliju potvrđenu i preboljelu trombozu također. Ne shvaćam zašto te odmah nisu stavili na preventivnu dozu. Možda da nazoveš prije i javiš nalaze?

----------


## Pinky

> baš tako draga moja* sretna35* 
> 
> evo mojih nalaza sa 12+5 tj.(napisala sam samo one koji odskaču, sve je blizu graničnih vrijednosti):
> T 144 L
> PV 1,26 H
> INR 0,85 L
> fibrinogen 3,7 H
> 
> E šta vi iskusne moje heparinke mislite, jel trebam paničarit, odmah ići doktoru ili čekat redovni pregled koji mi je 22.2. (a prije toga sam 5 dana službeno u Ljubljani)? inače sad sam 15+4 tj.


meni fibrinogen 6
sa 14tt

išla sam u hematologa i reka je da se uz fragmin koji uzimam ne trebam bojati.
ja se ipak bojim...

----------


## Lili75

*Pinky*,

Nemoj se bojati, pod terapijom si sigurna. E sad malo sam bila u guzvi i recimo neodgovorna, vec sam u Ljubljani (ostajem do cet),a nisam se javila doktoru prije, Boze dragi valjda ce sve bit ok

A pregled imam zakazan 22.1., kontaktirat cu svog dragog dr. R prije posjeta socijalnom ginicu.

Ja se super osjecam, bez ikakvih tegoba i ova T. je po svemu ista kao prethodna, tako da ocekujem i svoj venozni paket... za koj i tjedan al cu ga preduhitrit s heparinom, dzaba moja operacija vena u medjuvremenu, to je nesto u organizmu i reakcija mog tijela na  T., poludi mi koagulacija,al ne daj Boze gorega..

Petronjela, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Pinky

lili kad ti je termin? ti si skoro ko ja trudna

ma odlučila sam ne zamarati se krvlju, ali evo, pijem klavocin zbog streptokoka a na njemu je upozorenje da se obratimo dr ako uzimamo antikoagulante, pa sam odmah u frci. a šta ću, takva sam...

----------


## Lili75

cuj kao se bojis radije se konzultiraj s doktorom nego da se grizes.

ja cu ti samo reci kad sam imala trombove da sam pila i klavocin i bila na terapiji heparinom i nista mi se nije dogodilo (t ose sve dogadjalo u Petrovoj bolnici).
na puno lijekova ti pise da se ne smije ovo ono al nije bas tako...

meni ti je termin 3.8. al ako budem morala na carski onda vjerojatno vec krajem srpnja 2011.,a kad je tebi termin

----------


## Pinky

meni 4.8.  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

*Pinky i Lily75* stižu nam lavice

----------


## Lili75

pa ne mozes vjerovati kako smo blizu s terminima.

*sretna35*, cuj mozda meni dolazi i mali lav, ja jos ne znam...a kud sam i prvoj dala ime sa znacenjem Lavica ...mozda sam predosjetila drugu bebu...cudno li je to u zivotu...

uh zlata nasa mala....jedva cekam sutra nakon seminara u BTC pokupovat za Leonu i bebicu robicu....cant wait.

----------


## Pinky

i ja sam lavica, pa se nadam da bebe neće previše uraniti i postati rakovi hehe
a postoji realna šansa da ih rodim i na svoj rođendan, par dana prije termina 
iako će vjerojatnije to biti i ranije, sa duplićima se nikada ne zna...

----------


## Lili75

A da draga pa ti nosis blizance čuj oni ti znaju dosta uraniti iako i ja bih da me se pita da bebi bude lav/ica a ne rak, da se netko ne bi uvrijedio  :Laughing: 

jel ti znaš spol?

----------


## Pinky

ne još... nadam se 4.3. na uzv-u da ću saznati

----------


## Lili75

cure,

hitno trebam informaciju, kolik odana se čekaju nalazi koagulograma u vinogradskoj? u sljedeći pon imam pregled kod hematologa, a dotad moram imati nalaze koagulograma,ako odem sutra u uto jel to sve stignem obavit?

----------


## Mury

Lili75, ja sam ih čekala cca mjesec dana :Sad:  - jedino da ih zamoliš i kažeš da imaš termin kod hematologa.
Usput da pitam iskusne heparinke, jel bih ja prije postupka trebala otići hematologu, strah me da ne stignem do postupka ( planiram slijedeći ciklus u postupak  - krajem travnja), i neda mi se više odgađati postupak, a opet me strah što ako bih trebala ovaj problem prvo riješiti posjetom hematologu, pa tek onda u postupak???? Ili je sasvim dovoljno pikati se fragminom od dana ET i cijelu trudnoću, pa kada rodim onda otići hematologu??? Please help!!!! Hvala....

----------


## Lili75

*Mury*, baš me čudi da si toliko čekala, ja nisam ni u prvoj T.

uglavnom bila jutors, ne znam jel zato što sam trudnica i što sam rekla da mi je hitno al nalaze ću dobit već sutra od 12h. baš sam happy...

nadame se da će ti savjetom pomoći iskusnije curke i sretnoooo sa sljedećim postupkom da bude dobitni !!!

----------


## Lili75

nekako mislim da bi tebi bilo bolje da si već na fragminu ili heparinu prije nego kreneš u postupak, al neka ti radije kažu druge curke.

----------


## mare41

Cure, nije riječ o istim pretragama, koagulogram spada u rutinske pretrage i bude brzo gotov, a genotip trombofilija se čeka mjesec dana.
Mury, odi sad hematologu ako stigneš.

----------


## Mury

Cure, hvala na savjetima - danas zovem doktoricu da me naruči za uputnicu hematologu  :Smile: . Jel tko zna možda gdje se najprije dođe na red kod hematologa, u kojoj bolnici? Nikada mojim pitanjima kraja :Grin: .
Lili, drago mi je da ćeš brzo imati nalaze, sretno ti!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Lili75, ja sam ih čekala cca mjesec dana - jedino da ih zamoliš i kažeš da imaš termin kod hematologa.
> Usput da pitam iskusne heparinke, jel bih ja prije postupka trebala otići hematologu, strah me da ne stignem do postupka ( planiram slijedeći ciklus u postupak  - krajem travnja), i neda mi se više odgađati postupak, a opet me strah što ako bih trebala ovaj problem prvo riješiti posjetom hematologu, pa tek onda u postupak???? Ili je sasvim dovoljno pikati se fragminom od dana ET i cijelu trudnoću, pa kada rodim onda otići hematologu??? Please help!!!! Hvala....


ja nisam ni išla hematologu, vjerovala ili ne. dok nisam otišla privatno u 12.tt, a on je samo potvrdio ono što je moj mpo liječnik predlagao.
bodem se od et i cijelu ću se trudnoću bost.
trudnoću mi vodi moj mpo liječnik, redovno kontroliram koagulacijske faktore i druge krvne slike, za sada je sve u granicama normale za nekoga tko je u mojoj situaciji.

moja preporuka je - idi kod hematologa nakon što ostaneš trudna, kad provjeriš trudničke faktore koagulacije, d dimere, fibrinogen, a ako imaš indikacija za heparin/fragmin uvedi ga od dana transfera.

----------


## Mury

Hej pinky, pratim te  :Grin:  - i ja sam kod istog MPO liječnika, mislim spremam se kod njega u postupak slijedeći ciklus ( dr. P iz CITA), rekao mi je da od dana ET idem na fragmin 5000 IU ili što već :Embarassed: , ali sam htjela eto tek tako vidjeti što mi hematolog predlaže ( ja sam ti paničar u duši)...i još se draga moja pinky nadam da ću te od slijedećeg mjeseca pratiti i u trudnoći sa duplićima, milsim, kada sam već krenula tvojim  putem, neka sve bude kao u tebe... :Laughing: .
Za sada toliko, ali vjerujem da ću po pitanju fragmina imati još milijuna pitanja.....

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, jesam vam rekla da ću vas ugnjaviti na ovoj temi.... :Embarassed: 
Danas zvala ljekarnu da pitam za cijenu fragmina od 5000 IU, jedna ampula 333 KN :Shock: , meni dr. P rekao da za početak nabavim 20 ampula. Znači, 20 x 333 Kn = 6660 KN :Shock: . Jel postoji kakva mogućnost da ja te fragmine dobijem na recept prije ET, tj. prije pozitivne bete ( eventualne pozitivne bete) ? Kome se obratiti za recept, ginekologu ili lječniku opće medicine??? Ni blizu nisam računala na ovih 6660 KN  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

ma nije moguće da je ampula 330 kn??
*zašto fragmin 5000 a ne 2500?* tko ti je odredio dozu od 5000 i zašto?
ja sam krenila sa 2500, skoro SVI su na 2500 (meni jedan $#"#$#"$ povećao na 5000 ali tek u 14.tt) 
fragmin se ne prodaje na ampule već na kutije od 10 inekcija
ako je kutija 2500 150kn, a znam da je, kupovala sam je, kutija 5000 ti je 330, dakle 10 inekcija, ne jedna.
ne vjerujem da će ti itko dati fragmine bez ostvarene trudnoće, do tada ih moraš kupovati.
ja im dođem sa drobom do zuba svako mjesec dana i izlude me prije nego što mi daju mjesečnu dozu, za poludit.
tebi garant neće dati.

----------


## Pinky

edit: tek sad sam vidila da ti je dr. p dao 5000, što mi je čudno osim ako nisi neka bucka. buckaste žene dobijaju veće doze

----------


## Pinky

> Cure moje, jesam vam rekla da ću vas ugnjaviti na ovoj temi....
> Danas zvala ljekarnu da pitam za cijenu fragmina od 5000 IU, jedna ampula 333 KN, meni dr. P rekao da za početak nabavim 20 ampula. Znači, 20 x 333 Kn = 6660 KN. Jel postoji kakva mogućnost da ja te fragmine dobijem na recept prije ET, tj. prije pozitivne bete ( eventualne pozitivne bete) ? Kome se obratiti za recept, ginekologu ili lječniku opće medicine??? Ni blizu nisam računala na ovih 6660 KN


evo mene ko ine, 3 za redom  :Laughing: 
20 ampula ti je 660 kn, SIGURNO. to su 2 kutije po 330. 
za dobit ih na uputnicu jako je komplicirano i ne može bez ostvarene trudnoće.

----------


## Mury

pinky, izgleda sam ja dobro mutirana :Laughing:  - zbilja se ne kužim u tu trombofiliju, ako ti se da pogledat na temi imunološke pretrage ( pisala sam svoje rezulteate pretraga). Baš i nisma bucka, visoka cca 167, teška58 kg. Ako je kutija od 10 injekcija 333 KN, onda je to ok, zvat ću opet - ja sam skužila da je jedna injekcija 333 KN, i kada sam si to pomnožila sa 20 injekcija, pala na guzicu...joj, joj, uz sve probleme, sada još i ov, ima li tu kraja, ili barem rezultata... :Sad: .
Hvala

----------


## Mury

Pinky draga, hvala na info :Smile: . Evo sam i ja opet zvala ljekarnu, paket je 330 KN! Uh, pao mi kamen sa srca, a digla sam toliku uzbunu :Embarassed: .

----------


## Pinky

ma nou frks, samo pitaj  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

ja nisam bucka a bila sam prošlu T. na heparinu 5000, od 24 tj do par tj nakon poroda.
bila sam pacijentica dr. R iz Vilija i prof Đelmiša u Petrovoj.

nalaz mi se zasad čini ok,al vidjet ćemo što će reći dr. Hafner u pon.

----------


## mimi81

Cure, kako to da se nekad fragmin daje prije postupka a nekad odd transfera? U čemu je kvaka?

----------


## Lili75

stvarno ti ne znam ja sam oba puta zanijela prirodno, a kad sam dobila tromb u 25 tj T onda sam dobila i heparin.

----------


## Pinky

> Cure, kako to da se nekad fragmin daje prije postupka a nekad odd transfera? U čemu je kvaka?


nisam čula za mpoovke koje su počele sa fragminom prije transfera. tko je počeo prije?

----------


## nellyxy

Ja sam u 2 postupka pocinjala dan nakon punkcije, a transferi su bili 3 i 5-i dan.

----------


## Pinky

čula sam za fragmine od punkcije, ali od prije postupka nisam.
možda su to bile žene koje nisu samo imale indikacije za trombozu, već "pravu" trombozu, ne znam...

----------


## nellyxy

Mislim da je bila jedna forumasica koja je koristila fragmine 6 mj. dok je pokusavala ostati trudna, i kad je vec mislila napraviti pauzu ostala je trudna. Ne sjecam se koja je ali mozda se javi. Mislim da se u situaciji kada se ne nalazi ni jedan razlog osim trombofilije (a radjeni su kariogrami ploda i sve je bilo ok), a dolazi do ranih spontanih, indicira takva terapija jer je veca dobrobit od potencijalnih rizika i nuspojava. Iako mislim da je to rijetkost jer mislim da utjecaj trombofilije u ranoj trudnoci nije dovoljno istrazen, barem sam ja tako iscitala iz recimo ovog odgovora dr. R. http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...p?f=70&t=20148

edit: mislim da se rijetko daje ta terapija i prije samog postupka iz razloga neistrazenosti

----------


## Mia Lilly

Molila bi malo više informacija o niskomolekularnom heparinu. Gdje ga mogu kupiti, da li ga moram naručiti..
Hvala.

----------


## Pinky

mia lilly o kojem niskomolekularnom heparinu? ima ga više vrsta, ja sam na fragminu.

pitanje: na kutiji piše da se drži na temp do 25 stupnjeva. uskoro će zatopliti pa pretpostavljam da se preko ljeta drži u frižideru?

----------


## ZO

iako lijekove inače držim u frižideru, fragmin nisam...držala sam ga u spavaćoj sobi, koja je najhladnija prostorija u kući po ljeti, imam termostat i temperatura je uvijek nekih cca 22 stupnja, ja sam bila u sobi non stop, pa i on sa mnom  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

ma i ja ga sad držim u hladnoj prostoriji, a pošto sam u dalmaciji i ljeto ide, to su pusti snovi...
plus putujem mjesečno jednom u st na pregled i po fragmine, a u autu će valjda biti 300, pa bi ih morala u frižider... ne znam ni sama, pitat ću ih u dnevnoj bolnici ovaj put, iako mislim da em ne znaju em ih nije briga

----------


## Mia Lilly

> mia lilly o kojem niskomolekularnom heparinu? ima ga više vrsta, ja sam na fragminu.
> 
> pitanje: na kutiji piše da se drži na temp do 25 stupnjeva. uskoro će zatopliti pa pretpostavljam da se preko ljeta drži u frižideru?


To još ne znam. Nisam ni znala da ih ima više vrsta.
Dogovor sa dr.-om je da bi ga počela uzimati nakon transfera uz Aspirin 100. Predpostavila sam da bi ga trebala naručiti i čekati..pa me uhvatila panika, što ako ne stigne na vrijeme?

----------


## Pinky

hmm koliko znam niskomolekularni heparin se NE UZIMA uz andol ili aspirin 100. mislim da je najbolje da svoje nalaze napišeš radončiću na portal zdravlje i život, on je najbolji na području heparini/mpo
smije li se znati koji dr ti je preporučio tu kombinaciju?
kad ti je postupak?
mislim da fragmin/heparin možeš kupiti u bilo kojoj ljekarni, eventualno naručiti ako ih nema, ali ne znam kako je sada kad su postrožili u ljekarnama. ja sam svoje kupovala a otkad sam trudna dobijam ih u rodilištu

----------


## ZO

ja sam bila na pola Andola i fraksiparinu, vodila sam se na SD

ne možeš pogriješiti sa frižiderom, bolje da je ziher, neće mu biti prehladno

----------


## ZO

Andol sam uzimala do 32. tjedna

----------


## Mia Lilly

Dr. Duić. A dr. Radončić potvrdio. Nisam mu pisala, bila sam kod njega nakon imunoloških pretraga.

----------


## Pinky

onda je to to. samo ga upitaj koji niskomolekularni heparin da uzmeš i koje jačine. neko je na fraxiparinima (kako li se već zovu), netko na c-nečemu (ne znam ime), ja na fragminu, pa i unutar svih tih lijekova opet imaš gradacije po jačini koje trebaju biti određene.
najbolje je da ti napišu na papir preporuku za inekcije, bojim se da ih bez toga nećeš moći kupiti (jer više ne možeš apsolutno ništa bez recepta ili papira) a nećeš ih još, do trudnoće, moći dobiti u bolnici.

----------


## mimi81

Lijek na c je vjerojatno clexan

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky*, hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

heparinke, imam pitanje. na clexanu 0,4 sam. neki dan sam se porezala malo na jagodici prsta i krv nikako da stane. jucer bila na ogttu i isto nakon pikanja u prst krv mi je poslije curkala jos 2-3 sata.
istovremeno sam radila i koagulogram koji je sasvim uredan.
trebam li se brinuti zbog ovog produzenog krvarenja? jel netko primijetio ili imao slicnu situaciju?

----------


## vikki

> ja sam bila na pola Andola i fraksiparinu, vodila sam se na SD


I ja sam bila na pola andola (zbog male kilaže, inače bi bio i cijeli) i fragminu, i upravo mi je i najnoviji dr. rekao: andol obavezno, i to stalno, plus heparin ako dođe do trudnoće (a čak i nemam dokazani trombofilijski poremećaj), tako da je to sve individualno.

Visibaba  :Heart: , mislim da malo produljeno krvarenje nije neobično ni zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## visibaba

> Visibaba , mislim da malo produljeno krvarenje nije neobično ni zabrinjavajuće.


vikki :Heart:  :Love: , hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Pinky, molim pomoć! Danas sam kupila injekcije fragmina. Trebala bi se piknuti. Kada je najbolje, kako, gdje?

----------


## Pinky

važno je da se UVIJEK moraš bosti u ISTO vrijeme. ja se npr. bodem u 21 sat. tad sam sigurna da ću biti doma, ako sam vani doći ću do tada, ako idem navećer vani idem nakon što se ubodem.
dakle - sat prilagodi svom dnevnom rasporedu. odmak od uboda do uboda može biti max pola sata.

ja se još uvijek bodem u stomak, tu mi je najlakše.

evo ti mapa sa mjestima di se možeš bosti:

http://www.ivf.com/images/hep.jpg

i mijenjaj mjesta uboda svaki dan.

prije uboda očisti alkoholom, zrak ne istiskavaš prije uboda ko što smo radili sa hormonalnim, već njega na kraju isto "ubodeš" , dakle inekciju istisneš do kraja, uključujući zrak (on potisne lijek duboko pa nemaš modrica, kvrga i podlijeva). nakon uboda će te vjerojatno peći rupica. NEMOJ rupicu ničim tretirati. ništa alkohol, led, diranje. dakle, izvučeš iglu i stisneš zube. ostaneš malo ležati i to je to.

ovaj sistem bodanja je provjereno najbolji, ostavlja najmanje podlijeva i masnica.

kad se bodeš pikaj ako treba i par točaka dok ne nađeš na mjesto koje ne boli. nekad ćeš ga ubost iz prva, nekad iz 15. puta.
dakle bocneš iglom, ako ubod boli, traži novu točku.

sretno!

----------


## mare41

meni je i riki rekla da se zrak ne istiskuje, a dr je rekao da se istiskuje (bila sa naravno puna modrica).

----------


## Pinky

ako ga istisneš imat ćeš modrice. probala sam obje verzije.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala ti Pinky. Probat ću i ja oko 21.

----------


## miba

-vidim da dosta spominjete Andol 100 pa me zanima koja je njegova uloga ( sorry al totalno sam neznalica ) - meni je Dr. predložio da probamo s njim u idućem postupku (bez pretraga), iako ja mislim pokušati  inzistirati na pretragama i još pitanje ko može dati uputnicu za pretrage na trombofiliju i imunološke pretrage-da li to mora ginić ili 
je može dati i dr. opće prakse?

----------


## Mury

*miba*, meni je dao ginić, ali mislim da može i dr. opće medicine ( naravno ako je voljan). Meni je lakše od gina dobiti uputnice, nego od dr. opće medicine, pa onda za sve njega i žicam :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Može i dr.opće prakse, ja dobila od svoje.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam dobila od svog soc. ginekologa.
Prije toga sam bila kod dr. Duića na pregledu i on je odredio koje pretrage trebam obaviti.

----------


## Pinky

i ja od soc. ginekologa na preporuku mpo liječnika

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jučer sam obavila svoje prvo pikanje Fragminom! SAMA!
Inaće, ja sam jedna od onih koja se nije sama pikala ni Gonalima.
Ubola sam se u trbuh već iz prvog puta. Nije boljelo ni malo. Nema ni podljeva ni masnice. Nadam se da sam to dobro napravila.
*Pinky*, hvala ti na svemu! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, jel se mogu imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage obaviti i privatno i gdje? Hvala!

----------


## Pinky

ma bravo mia lily! danas u drugu stranu..
vala, mislim da možeš u svakom boljem labu, ali samo trombof. košta oko 900 kn

----------


## ValaMala

Uh, to je dosta! Možete li mi napisati i što sve spada u imunološke pretrage, trombof. i ... mislim ako ću tražiti ginekologa uputnicu

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Uh, to je dosta! Možete li mi napisati i što sve spada u imunološke pretrage, trombof. i ... mislim ako ću tražiti ginekologa uputnicu


  Pogledaj temu IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE. Ja sam negdje napisala što sve trebam obaviti.

----------


## ValaMala

Thanks, potražit ću

----------


## Mia Lilly

Zanima me kada imam pravo na Fragmin preko Hzzo-a?
Ko mi piše recept za njega i gdje ga naručujem?

----------


## Pinky

kad ostaneš trudna, soc. ginekolog ti napiše uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu rodilišta, sa naznakom fragmin 2500(ili koji već trošiš). odeš tamo i dobiješ mjesečnu dozu inekcija. i tako svaki mjesec-
meni traže kks jer prate trombocite koji moraju biti ok da bi dobila inekcije

----------


## Blekonja

> kad ostaneš trudna, soc. ginekolog ti napiše uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu rodilišta, sa naznakom fragmin 2500(ili koji već trošiš). odeš tamo i dobiješ mjesečnu dozu inekcija. i tako svaki mjesec-
> meni traže kks jer prate trombocite koji moraju biti ok da bi dobila inekcije


 :Shock:  :Shock:   ja sam Pinky mislila ono davno kad si ti o ovome nešto pisala da je to puno kompliciranije i da je gotovo neizvedivo i ja zaključila da mi je bolje ne bakćat se s tim i uredno plaćala Clivarine cijelu trudnoću, a tuke mene  :Grin:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala ti* Pinki*. Da nema tebe ne bih se znala ni upiknuti sa injekcijom!

----------


## Pinky

> ja sam Pinky mislila ono davno kad si ti o ovome nešto pisala da je to puno kompliciranije i da je gotovo neizvedivo i ja zaključila da mi je bolje ne bakćat se s tim i uredno plaćala Clivarine cijelu trudnoću, a tuke mene


čuj, trebaš imati živaca za pretrpiti uvrede koje ti neki liječnici tamo znaju izgovoriti svaki mjesec (zadnji put se dr derao na mene da se "bodem iz mode" i da on priznaje samo mišljenja liječnika iz bolnice, ne privatnike. od 7 puta što sam išla tamo po inekcije 5 sam izašla plačući). pa sam zvala bolnicu za naručit se u hematologa, prvi slobodan termin usred 7. mjeseca, taman kad budem rađala abd.
tako da me je sad frka totalna kako će oni reagirat kad sa sobom u rodilište donesem heparine i zamolim ih da ih stave u neki frižiderić, jer nema fridža u sobi. i kako će reagirati na moje bodanje. kako su na tvoje blekonja? 
i hoće li me tretirati ko heparinsku rodilju? 
muka mi je razmišljajući o tome, stvarno.
da ne spominjem da sam se do sada 3x ubola sama, mm me i dalje bode.
moram nekako preći na noge, a frka mi je za poludit.

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala ti* Pinki*. Da nema tebe ne bih se znala ni upiknuti sa injekcijom!


 :Kiss:  ma samo ti pitaj, ako znam rado ću odgovoriti

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky*, ti si jedno veliko  :Heart:

----------


## sweety

*Pinki,* imaš li ti ikakvu šansu otić rodit negdje drugo? Ovo je suludo što pišeš o ovima.

----------


## Tibi

*Pinky* prestrašno nešto kako se ponašaju, ali obzirom da je to tvoja redovna terapija oni to niti mogu, niti smiju ignorirati...
Ja se još uvijek uspijevam bosti u trbuh, ne pitajte me kako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinki,* imaš li ti ikakvu šansu otić rodit negdje drugo? Ovo je suludo što pišeš o ovima.


ma nemam. a pošto čekam blizance, st ima najbolju neonatalogiju ovdje, ako im zatreba inkubator... izdržat ću. još par mjeseci i sve će biti iza mene. samo da svo troje budemo ok.

tibi i ja sam još na stomaku, ali nakon jučerašnjih alien-akrobacija bebica mm je rekao da moramo uskoro preći na nogu lol
išokirao se kad je vidio rukice ili nogice kako klize ispod stomaka hehehe
a iako budem išla na cr morat ću nakon njega u nogu, zar ne? zbog reza?

----------


## tonili

Pinky lako se bost u bedro - i niš ne boli - manje peče nego u trbuh. Samo si onak primi meseko i zabij! Ma fakat nije strašno. I meni je bilo užas preć s trbuha na noge, al, eto....

----------


## Pinky

ma di u bedro to je ono što mene muči.
ajde tonili pliiiiz učini mi ogromnu uslugu kad stigneš, ne mora danas ni sutra. 
jednom rukom se uštipni za bedro kao što bi da se bodeš, a sa neke udaljenosti (da vidim i bedro i ruku, da ne bude neki veliki closeup) uslikaj taj uštip pa mi ga pošalji na fb plizzzzzzz
pretresla sam sve utube videiće, nisam nigdi našla

----------


## ina33

> a iako budem išla na cr morat ću nakon njega u nogu, zar ne? zbog reza?


Mislim da zbog reza ne moraš, rez je točno di je pubična kost, a bodeš se puno preko toga, malo ispod pupka?

----------


## Boxica

*Pinky* ja se nikad nisam pikala u trbuh...ja sam sebi davala injekcije u noge, a sestre u bolnici prije i poslije poroda u ruke (mišić kod ramena - ne onaj koji pokazuješ kad se foliraš  :Grin:  nego onaj iznad)

----------


## tonili

Bum! Čim cure uvalim nekom malo.... dok Jura dođe s posla

----------


## Boxica

*Pnky* također moj savjet ti je da u bolnici imaš injekcije za max. dva-tri dana...neka ti ih netko donosi (ili TM ili ako imaš nekoga u samom ST) jer ako ih ostaviš sestrama ostati ćeš bez toga...gotovo uvijek se nađe netko tko ne zna čije je to pa se ili da nekome drugome ili se baci ili uvijek nešto...

----------


## Pinky

o boxica, odličan savjet! ne bi mi to palo na pamet.
još ću lipo na svakoj plastičici od inekcije markerom napisati ime  :Laughing: 

ina, ma bockam se oko pupka, ko što smo se boli hormonalnim.

tx tonili  :Heart: 

boxice potpis...uvik me rasplače  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Rez od carskog ti je pis of kejk rez, nevidljiv, mnimalna, točno ispod ruba gaćica od kupaćeg. Ono, nul problemo za bost trbuh s tim rezom.

----------


## Boxica

> boxice potpis...uvik me rasplače


 :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Evo drage moje da vam se pohvalim da sam i ja od 12.05. ( od ET) na fragminima od 5000 IU, prvi dan me piknula sestra, a jučer i danas sama, i nema ama baš nikakvog traga, uopće ne znam gdje sam se piknula  :Smile: . A tako me bilo strah modrica i podljeva, kad ono uopće nema niti točkice ( sve se mislim jesam li ja si to sigurno ubrizgala, ali me je peklo, pa po tme samo znam da sam se ipak piknula). Nadam se da će tako biti i sljedećih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: , ha,ha...naravno ako beta bude ljepa trocifrena!

----------


## rozalija

Pinky ja sam se isto bola sa fragminom u nogu i u ruku,  nisam nijednom u stomak, malo sam se plašila.
U bolnici su mi nakon carskog pikali injekcije u stomak a kada sam izašla kući ja sam ih sebi nastavila davati još nekih 5 dana u ruku.(Dr R .mi je rekao na ih primam 2 tjedna nakon poroda).

----------


## Pinky

> Evo drage moje da vam se pohvalim da sam i ja od 12.05. ( od ET) na fragminima od 5000 IU, prvi dan me piknula sestra, a jučer i danas sama, i nema ama baš nikakvog traga, uopće ne znam gdje sam se piknula . A tako me bilo strah modrica i podljeva, kad ono uopće nema niti točkice ( sve se mislim jesam li ja si to sigurno ubrizgala, ali me je peklo, pa po tme samo znam da sam se ipak piknula). Nadam se da će tako biti i sljedećih 9 mjeseci , ha,ha...naravno ako beta bude ljepa trocifrena!


nadam se i ja da ćeš se bockati 9 mjeseci  :Heart: 
meni su tek nakon 4-5 mjeseci počele modrice, pa sam morala tražiti nova mjesta bodanja, do tada sam samo 2 rotirala

----------


## Mury

Uh, znači nije kasno za modrice  :Sad: . Ali nema veze, bit ću ja najsretnija da se moram pikati još 9 mjeseci, a već ću naći i nova mjesta za pikanje (još kad se udebljam - bit će tu materijala za pikanje  :Smile:  ). A ti mi pinky izdrži još malo, odbrojavanje do susreta sa tvojim srećicama već može početi  :Smile: . I jako mi je žao što si imala tako loša iskustva u bolnici, ljudi zbilja znaju biti okrutni i zagorčavati nekome život  :Sad: .

----------


## zlatica

Mury vidim da si od transfera na fragminu 5000 jesi li i prije bila na toj dozi ili ti je ovaj put dr pojačao?

----------


## Mury

zlatica, sada sam prvi put uopće na fragminu, do sada nikada nisam bila. U 03/2011 sam radila pretrage na trombofiliju, i imam mutacije na svim genima koji kontroliraju zgrušavanje krvi, pa mi je dr. valjda iz razloga jer sam "puno mutirana" :Laughing:  dao odmah dozu od 5000 IU i ja vjerujem da je itekako u pravu, i uvjerena sam da su moje biokemijske trudnoće upravo iz razloga jer nisam nikada bila na heparinu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Moj mpo dr. razmišlja da me uskoro skine sa fragmina.
Do kojeg tt se vi pikate?

----------


## Aurora*

> Moj mpo dr. razmišlja da me uskoro skine sa fragmina.
> Do kojeg tt se vi pikate?


Ni slucajno! Na Fragminu trebas biti cijelu trudnocu i  jos par tjedana nakon toga. Rizik od trombofilije veci je u kasnijoj trudnoci.

----------


## Mury

Mia Lilly, slažem se s Aurorom*.Meni je dr. P. nakon transfera 3 puta ponovio da ako zatrudnim ni u kom slučaju se nedam nagovoriti doktorima da me skinu s heparina, moram ga uzimti cijelu T i još koji tjedan nakon što rodim!!!

----------


## zlatica

> Moj mpo dr. razmišlja da me uskoro skine sa fragmina.
> Do kojeg tt se vi pikate?


mislim kao i Aurora,čudno da te želi skinit,ne znam iz kojih si razloga na fragminu,mutirana?biokemijske?meni je moj mpo naglasio cijelu trudnoću i do iza poroda.
mislim da ne šteti a igra važnu ulogu u cjeloj priči!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Biokemijske. Jedino mi je PAI mutiran tj. heterozigot. Sve ostalo mi je ok.
Mislim da ni ne bi ostala trudna da nisam na fragminu od transfera.
Zato i pitam da li ima neka koja nije uzimala fragmin do kraja trudnoće?

----------


## zlatica

još se konzultiraj ipak su tu i mutacija i biokemijske...mislim da je sigurnije nastavit,nisam čula da je netko prekidao!
a da pitaš dr Radončića?

----------


## Pinky

> Moj mpo dr. razmišlja da me uskoro skine sa fragmina.
> Do kojeg tt se vi pikate?


ž

ma kakvi, *NI SLUČAJNO*.
ja sam sada 33+3 i bodem se. i bost ću se štreberski do 40 dana nakon poroda.

----------


## visibaba

> Zato i pitam da li ima neka koja nije uzimala fragmin do kraja trudnoće?


ima, nasa Isabel! i izgubila bebicu u kasnoj trudnoci!!! :Crying or Very sad: 
mozda nema nikakve veze s ukidanjem heparina, a mozda i ima... nikad to nece sa sigurnoscu znati.
koliko znam, nema mutacija, a na fragminu je bila zbog hiperstimulacije.
ne daj se ni slucajno skinuti s fragmina skroz do iza poroda!!!

----------


## visibaba

> Moj mpo dr. razmišlja da me uskoro skine sa fragmina.


koji je to doktor?

----------


## Mali Mimi

istog sam razmišljanja kao i ostali, mislim što te uopće stavljao na fragmin ako te sad kad je nabitnije misli skinuti?

----------


## alma_itd

Meni je moj MPO-vac rekao kad sam trazila da mi propise fragmin zbog biohemijskih trudnoca ,da ako ga pocnem uzimati moracu cijelu trudnocu da se bodem.Ni slucajno ne prekidaj!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam. Samo me zanimalo vaše mišljenje da se znam pripremiti.
Naravno da ne namjeravam prekinuti s terapijom.

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, ne znam gdje se obratiti budući sam IVF-ovka. Ali ovaj put iz kućne radinosti imam plus na testu i betu 32 dan ciklusa ( ne poslije transfera) 18 IU/I... :Sad: 
Pretpostavljam da je biokemijska T ( ova bi mi bila treća), ali ne znam jel ima smisla ponavljati betu, jel uopće ima nade??? I što je meni najbitnije pošto imam trombofiliju, i to jače mutacije dal bih trebala krenuti s heparinom???

----------


## Pinky

beta je zbilja mala, ali ni ne znaš kad je bila oplodnja, tako da to ne mora ništa značiti. zovni poljaka pa ga pitaj odmah za fragmin.
danas popodne je špaarc dežuran, ali ako ti treba poljakov mob, mislim da ga imam negdje pa mi javi molim te.
ili ga nazovi sutra ujutro u citaž
vibram do neba da je to to!

----------


## Mury

Hvala Pinky, čula sam se sa Poljakom, rekao da uzimam fragmin, jer mi ne može naštetiti i utrogestan 3x1 dok se situacija ne razjasni. Pa ako do petka ne dobijem, opet ću betu izvaditi, mada se ne nadam baš previše, jer sklona sam ja tim biokemijskim trudnoćama  :Sad: 
Pusa tebi i tvojim velikim curicama  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ajme, ja se baš nadam da je to to, uf kako bi to divno bilo!!!!
navijam za tebe i za petak sa ogromnom betom!

----------


## Indi

Cure, ne znam gdje bih ovo stavila pa lijepim ovdje, naime, odnedavno je u Dubrovniku moguće dobiti besplatni heparin preko dnevne bolnice.
Za slučaj da tko od dubrovačkih parove ne zna htjela sam informirati.

----------


## Pinky

hvala indi! ja sam na pola puta između st i du, pa sam se odlučila za st bolnicu zbog heparina ( a i neonatologije jer imam dupliće). ovo je stvarno super informacija.

----------


## Mury

Eto drage moje samo da vam se pohvalim da se već 5 dana opet pikam heparinom i nadam se da ću se pikati još najmanje 9-10 mjeseci  :Smile: ! Zvuči možda ludo, ali ja jedva čekam kad će vrijeme pikanja, jer sam tada nekako mirnija da mrvica dobija dovoljno krvi i da će sve biti ok!

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* potpuno te razumijem :Grin:  MM zeli da mi daje fragmin jer se osjeca zbog toga nekako kao vazan dio cijele ove price. I kad krene sa iglom prema stomaku uvijek kaze: ''aaaa evo donio tata veceru" :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

*alma_itd*, ta sa večerom ti je dobra :Laughing: . I nekako sam sigurna da ćeš i ti ovaj put uz heparin imati ogromnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Bog te cuo :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

cure molim pomoć!
danas mi se prvi put dogodilo da sam pri davanju fragmina naletila valjda na žilicu illi šta ali kad sam izvadila špricu bila mi je bila krvava!
je li se to kome događalo?

----------


## alma_itd

Jeste meni i to 2 puta do sad a na fragminu sam od 14.06. Nije nista opasno osim sto ces imati veeeeliku plavu fleku kojoj ce trebati 2 nedjelje da se povuce uz sav spektar boja. :Razz:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I meni! 
A ta fleka nikak da prođe!

----------


## zlatica

Cure do kad ste se bole u trbuh u trudnoći i gdje je još zgodno se bockat?(s obzirom da mi je trbuh cili kvrgav)

----------


## Tibi

*zlatica* ja sam se cijelu trudnoću bola u trbuh ispod pupka u špekec - lijevo i desno...

----------


## Tibi

a možeš u ruku ili nogu, pregledaj ovaj topic par stranica nazad pa ćeš naći link sa slikom gdje se sve možeš bosti...

----------


## alma_itd

Cure kad ste se bockale u noge gdje tacno ste ubadale? Ja cu morati na zalost da se oprostim od bockanja u trbuh jer je tvrd i pun kvrga,nemam vise gdje da se ubodem,a veceras sam se piknula u nogu i bolilo me uzasno,pa kontam mozda sam na pogresno mjesto.Doduse na nogama mi nije neko mekano salo nego celulit :Crying or Very sad: ,a tu boooooliiii :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Pogledaj postove od 4 mj. Pinky je stavila link gdje se sve možemo pikati.
Ja se zadnjih mjesec dana pikam u noge jer mi je trbuh postao napet.
Užasno me boli svaki ubod i sva sam u masnicama.

----------


## Blekonja

ja nisam puno od pomoći, cijelu trudnoću se pikala u trbuh i nisam imala većih problema, a dok sam ležala u bolnici dva puta šta su me bole sestre (ostalo sam se bola sama hvala Bogu, jer njihovi ubodi boleeeeee) bole su me u mišicu ispod ramena (ne znam da li se i inače tu smije davati), kad sam pitala jeli mogu nastaviti u trbuh do kraja trudnoće rekle su da mogu bez problema, ako meni ne smeta  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Da pitam i ovdje...Jeste li prestale sa asopirinom ili andolom zadnja 3 mjeseca trudnoce?Citala sam da nije dobro piti aspirin u zadnja 3 mjeseca,a ja sam na Fraxiparinu i Aspirinu od ET pa me zanimaju vasa iskustva.

----------


## ZO

meni su ga maknuli kada sam napunila 32.tt

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam Aspirin pila d0k se nisam p0čela b0ckati Clexan0m.Mislim da nema p0trebe za jednim i drugim

----------


## tamara1981

P.S.prije bilo kakve odluke dali da nastaviš s aspirinom ili ne,konzultiraj se s hematologom ili tansfuziologom koji je upućen u tvoje stanje

----------


## alma_itd

Za 3 nedjelje idem opet kod svog ginekologa pa cu ga pitati(on mi je i propisao Fraxiparin i Aspirin).Ne bih ni smjela na svoju ruku prekidati Aspirin(mada vjerujem da je Fraxiparin u svoj toj ''trombofilijskoj prici" vazniji.

----------


## zlatica

cure,negdje sam pročitala da se omega kontraindicira s fragminom.je li to točna informacija?

----------


## mačkulina

nikako.. jedan anulira drugi.. jer imaju različita svojstva.
prvo se prestaje sa aspirinom pa onda bode sa heparinom

----------


## Aurora*

> cure,negdje sam pročitala da se omega kontraindicira s fragminom.je li to točna informacija?


Da, i ja sam tako nesto procitala, ali unatoc tome uz Fragmin pijem i Omega 3 kapsule koje se nalze u Centravit Prenatal pakovanju. 

Ako se dobro sjecam, omega 3 uz heparin se ne preporucuje zbog toga sto i jedno i drugo razredjuje krv, pa onda kao zbog opasnosto od pojacanog krvarenja. Ja pak mislim da je doza omege u kapsulama koje pijem toliko mala da bi njen utjecaj prije mogli nazvati placebom, nego bilo sto drugo...

----------


## Francesca

> Da, i ja sam tako nesto procitala, ali unatoc tome uz Fragmin pijem i Omega 3 kapsule koje se nalze u Centravit Prenatal pakovanju. 
> 
> Ako se dobro sjecam, omega 3 uz heparin se ne preporucuje zbog toga sto i jedno i drugo razredjuje krv, pa onda kao zbog opasnosto od pojacanog krvarenja. Ja pak mislim da je doza omege u kapsulama koje pijem toliko mala da bi njen utjecaj prije mogli nazvati placebom, nego bilo sto drugo...


Oprosti pijes prenatal i jos kapsule omege?
I ja tako
Pitat cu ovo doktora na slijedecem pregledu

----------


## Aurora*

> Oprosti pijes prenatal i jos kapsule omege?
> I ja tako
> Pitat cu ovo doktora na slijedecem pregledu


Od negdje 12. tt pijem Centravit Prenatal. Ovaj proizvod sam izabrala jer mi se cinilo da ima najbolju kombinaciju vitamina i minerala koji se preporucuju u trudnoci. To pakovanje sadrzi i posebno pakirane kapsule omega 3 (riblje ulje) sto je kazu takodjer vazno u trudnocu. 

Znaci, pijem te kapsule omege sto se nalaze u istoj kutiji s Centravit prenatal vitaminima i mineralima (ne kupujem jos dodatnu omega 3 nekog drugog proizvoda). 

I kao sto rekoh, ne brine me navodna kontrainidikacija omege s Fragminom. Ali naravno da me zanima misljenje doktora o tome pa ako budes pitala svog doktora svakako javi sta on kaze!

----------


## Kejt

negdje sam naletila na podatak da heparin moze imati negativne posljedice na kosti. 
sad imamo problema sa zubima i malena i ja. ima li tko kakvih iskustava?

----------


## mare41

Kejt, baš sam pisala na Imunološkoj temi da sam pitala dr-a ima li heparin utjecaja na kosti, odgovor je bio da nema.

----------


## spodoba

> negdje sam naletila na podatak da heparin moze imati negativne posljedice na kosti. 
> sad imamo problema sa zubima i malena i ja. ima li tko kakvih iskustava?


vidi ovo: http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000527.html

heparin moze temporalno dovesti do osteoporoze koje se povuce nakon prestanka terapije..tako je meni doc rekao. eh sad, da se to stanje prenese na dijete mi nije poznato.
stoga nije lose da one koje su na heparinu da uzimaju dovoljno kalcija kao pokusaj preventive.

----------


## Kejt

hvala vam

----------


## Francesca

> Od negdje 12. tt pijem Centravit Prenatal. Ovaj proizvod sam izabrala jer mi se cinilo da ima najbolju kombinaciju vitamina i minerala koji se preporucuju u trudnoci. To pakovanje sadrzi i posebno pakirane kapsule omega 3 (riblje ulje) sto je kazu takodjer vazno u trudnocu. 
> 
> Znaci, pijem te kapsule omege sto se nalaze u istoj kutiji s Centravit prenatal vitaminima i mineralima (ne kupujem jos dodatnu omega 3 nekog drugog proizvoda). 
> 
> I kao sto rekoh, ne brine me navodna kontrainidikacija omege s Fragminom. Ali naravno da me zanima misljenje doktora o tome pa ako budes pitala svog doktora svakako javi sta on kaze!


Budem svakako javila

Iako i ja mislim da su to premale kolicine da bi imale utjecaja

----------


## Inesz

Cure, molim vas, može li mi neka od vas koja je prošla obradu u Petrovoj radi trombofilije napisati koliko dana je za to potrebno biti na patologiji trudnoće, kakve pretrage rade, koliko treba da odobre heparinsku terapiju ako utvrde da je nužna?
Hvala!

----------


## Kejt

inesz, ja sam imala dokazanu trombofiliju (mutacije, nikad tromboza). dr. delmis me iz pronatala poslao na odjel na obradu. obrada je odradena u dnevnoj bolnici (krv, urin, gin. pregled, uzv, papa, brisevi) i za destak dana sam dobila odobrenje za heparin. dosla sam rano, s betom 452, otkucaja jos nije bilo pa sam tjedno ponavljala uzv i odobrenje za hep se poklopilo s otkucajima, sa sedam tjedana. sretno!

----------


## Inesz

kejt, hvala.
ja imam odrađenu genetiku (nalaz sam čekala 5 tjedana) dokazane dvije slabije mutacije i protein S na donjoj granici.  
beba dobro napreduje, ali u mojoj sitaciji, nije se za zezati sa nalazima koje imam. 
dakle, ne treba se dugo boraviti, odradi se u dnevnoj bolnici.

hvala

----------


## sweety

kazite mi molim vas, vi koje ste dobile heparin od transfera, da li ste ga baš dobile besplatno ili ste ga kupovale?

i nakon pozitivne veze i prvog pregleda, da li ste heparin dobivale dalje u bolnici ili ste ga kupovale do odluke povjerenstva?

----------


## Sela

Ja sam ga kupovala do odluke povjerenstva tocnije dok narucen nije dosao u bolnicu.Nekih 10 do 13 dana od odluke povjerenstva jer
nisam dobila na vrijeme obavijest da je pozitivno odluceno(trebali su mi poslati obavijest kuci a doslo je za 7 dana),pa kad sam saznala da je,
od narucivanja u bolnici do podizanja proslo je 5 dana.
Kupila sam zalihu van HR gdje je jeftiniji(clexan).

----------


## sweety

sela, hvala ti na odgovoru, a u kojoj je to bolnici?

----------


## mare41

sweety, to je za Petrovu, al i na sv Duhu je isto, pretpostavljam da i u ostalim bolnicama, a šta imaš od mutacija (zaboravila sam)? Jesi već krenula s pikanjem? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

ja do sada nisam isla na to povjerenstvo jer mi moja ginicka pise uputnice za pikice tako da je to mojima u bolnici dosta. Tak mi je i najjednostavnije jer znam da mi moja ginicka nece raditi probleme oko toga. Mozda da vidis jel mozes tako? Ak nis drugo brze ide nego sa povjerenstvom.

----------


## Scila

Pozdrav svima, evo nemam trenutno strpljenja čitati sve od početka do kraja pa sam odlučila pitati. Trenutno sam 28+7 tj trudna, uzimam Fragmin 2500 svako jutro , bockam se u trbuh tj salo na trbuhu i jutros po prvi put nakon sto sam izvukla iglu pojave se  2 kapljice svježe krvi OMG . Naravno dok sam to vidjela zabolila me glava a sada prelazi i na stomak (ok gladna sam pa možda i zato ),  jer sam očito pogodila neku žilicu. JEl se to kome vec dogodilo?? Osim tih par kapljica sve je sada ok ALI  sam se poprilično preplašila.

----------


## Jelena

Oprosti, nisam sigurna da razumijem što se dogodilo. Što je prešlo na stomak? Je l te zbilja zabolila glava pa te sad zbilja boli trbuh?
Ako su samo dvije kapljice krvi problem, tu se ja ne bih zamarala. Kada sam se odjednom zbog nečega morala dvaput ubost, ponekad mi kad sam stisnula špekec da se ponovno ubodem, na prvu rupicu izašlo malo krvi.

----------


## Boxica

meni je znalo tu i tamo biti tako-par kapi krvi ako bi pogodila kakvu žilicu (pikala sam se u bedro i nadlakticu)

----------


## Scila

Hvala  :Smile:   već ste me smirlil. Kad sam ugladala krv automatski me zabolila glava a onda i stomak, nije neki bol ono nervoza i živci više , nekad  zakompliciram dok pričam, sorry.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i meni se pojavljivalo malo krvi to je valjda normalno kad ubodeš iglu, a tek masnice i jednom mi je došlo takva potkožna kvrga da me bolila još tjedan dana, ove su stvarno malo žešće inekcije

----------


## Scila

Valjda je normalno, mada mi se do sada to nije dogodilo.  Već sam pomislila da mi super ide jer nema modrica, što mi je super. Mislim da je fora da baš poprilično uštipnem salo desno ili lijevo od pupka (nekako to dođe skoro iznad boka područje) i ne puštam dok iglu ne izvadim. Do sada sam od posljedica bockana primjetila samo zadebljanja kože.

----------


## Kejt

scila, i meni se znalo pojaviti par kapljica krvi (bola se u bedro)
masnice su mi bile sve gore i gore, iako sam tehniku usavrsila
na jednom pregledu, kad mi je dr. matijevic vidio modrice, rekao je da to tako i biva, da su podljevi sve veci 
sretno

----------


## ZO

ne brini, sve je u redu, čudno da ti se već prije nije dogodilo, očito dobro ciljaš

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam se jednom ubola u bedro(nije bilo vise mjesta na stomaku),malo je isla krv i prestalo.Slijedeci dan na poslu iz te iste ''rupice'' mi je pocelo krvarenje(valjda sam sjedenjem napravila pritisak na tom mjestu) i pocelo je krvariti toliko da sam morala promjeniti hlace(na poslu nosim bijele hlace).Uvijek imam pri ruci flaster, jer od 20 uboda barem jedan mi malo krvari.

----------


## sweety

Ima netko ideju o utjecaju željeza u krvi na organizam i plod, kod heparinske terapije?

Željezo mi je na donjoj granici, ali mi dr. nije dao da uzimam nadomjesno željezo jer je hemoglobin dobar.
Kasnije mi je tek palo na pamet ima li utjecaja na organizam/plod tako nisko željezo u kombinaciji sa razrijeđenom krvi?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je rečeno da ne. Hemoglobin mi je jako nizak i ne uspjevam ga podignuti ni sa dvije tablete retafera dnevno (već dva mjeseca). Inaće sam na Fragminu.

----------


## mimimuc

cure , jel ima koja da dobiva Fragmin u Merkuru , zanima me koliko traje kod njih obrada , jel jedan dan ili više , ( čula sam da moram biti tamo 3 dana , grrrr)
hvala
 ... ili da ima neki info

----------


## zlatica

> Meni je rečeno da ne. Hemoglobin mi je jako nizak i ne uspjevam ga podignuti ni sa dvije tablete retafera dnevno (već dva mjeseca). Inaće sam na Fragminu.


Mia Lilly meni je isto hemoglobin konstantno nizak (uz ferum lek 2 tbl i isto sam na fragminu ).Na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr preporučio Captafer tbl,da pospješuje vezivanje željeza..pa će mo sad vidit na slj.kontroli.proguglaj malo o njima.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia Lilly meni je isto hemoglobin konstantno nizak (uz ferum lek 2 tbl i isto sam na fragminu ).Na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr preporučio Captafer tbl,da pospješuje vezivanje željeza..pa će mo sad vidit na slj.kontroli.proguglaj malo o njima.


Hvala na info, ali mislim da je meni malo prekasno. Ja bi već ovih dana mogla završiti u rađaoni.

----------


## sweety

Molim heparinke da mi kažu *koliko često i koje krvne parametre su vam kontrolirali* u trudnoći.

----------


## Pinky

svaki mjesec KKS ( obavezno barem trombocite da ne dodje do trombocitopenije), protrombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen i d dimere. Svaki mjesec.

----------


## mare41

(Pinky is baaaack :Smile: , bar koliko uvati vrimena :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> svaki mjesec KKS ( obavezno barem trombocite da ne dodje do trombocitopenije), protrombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen i d dimere. Svaki mjesec.


THNX, to sam i mislila  :Wink: 


Nabasala sam na hrpu čudaka gdje kad ih sve zbrojim na kraju ne dobijem ništa....
Ovaj zadnji, po struci hematolog, hoće da u prvom tromjesečju već, a ne zna se do kad, jer mu ne trebam doći na kontrolu, da sama kontroliram trombocite svakih tjedan dana, pa ako padnu gadno da odem na hitnu.
Ili ako mi pak otekne ruka ili noga da se isto javim na hitnu.  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sweety

Nisam nadodala.... 
Dakle, trombociti su jedini parametar koji bi on nadgledao i čak je preporučio što manje color-doplera, koji je neophodan u mom slučaju.
I nikakve druge pretrage, ništa d-dimeri, fibrinogen bla bla...
Kontrola ne treba!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

konacno sam skuzila kako na rodama postat sa mobitela lol
evo nas 3 u krevetu, njih 2 grizu kockice i valjaju se hehe

----------


## sweety

> konacno sam skuzila kako na rodama postat sa mobitela lol
> evo nas 3 u krevetu, njih 2 grizu kockice i valjaju se hehe


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina2701

..ja kontroliram trombocite svakih 20 dana..a protrombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen i d dimere ne...

----------


## sweety

Kvotam ovdje post od *velike.jabuke,* jer ovdje pišu one koje su na "igli" ...





> Drage moje,
> pridružujem vam se.. 
> 
> Ukratko, u 2009. sam rodila zdravog sinčića. Dvije godine kasnije, šok - drugi sinčić nam je umro u 25. tjednu trudnoće  Tri mjeseca nakon toga, pokušaj da opet stanemo na noge neslavno propada - vanmaternična trudnoća.. Bila sam na prijekoncepcijskoj u Petrovoj, napravili su mi šture pretrage, između ostalog 'na parove razbroj se' pretrage na trombofiliju i rekli da je sve ok. Tu sam se malo razočarala u Đelmiša/Ivanišević.. Na moje inzistiranje, a prema informacijama s foruma (hvala!!!!) napravila sam još preostale genske i ispalo je da sam PAI homozigot 4g, MTHFR heterozigot.. 
> Moram priznati da ni uz najbolju volju ne kužim o čemu se točno radi.
> Ono što mi je bitno je primati primjerenu terapiju i biti pod nadzorom stručnjaka.
> 
> Sad sam 6 tjedana trudna  Već tjedan dana primam Fraxiparine 0,4 preko Petrove. Terapiju su mi odredili doslovno s nogu u hodniku.. Jedva sam zapamtila što moram reći sestrama.. Sljedeći tjedan idem kod Đelmiša privatno na konzultacije.
> Biste li preporučile da uključim i hematologa, ili je Đelmiš dovoljan?
> ...





Ja idem kod hematologa slijedeći tjedan, opet. 
Neki dan sam bila kod jednog, i rekao mi je da treba jedino pratit trombocite, da ne padnu jako, da ne dođe do trombocitopenije, jer onda postoji mogućnost krvarenja, odvajanja posteljice i ostalih nedaća.
I kao trebam vadit trombocite svaki tjedan. I trebali bi padati.
Moji nakon 3 tjedna, jer mi je suludo u ovom periodu gripe stalno visit po domovima zdravlja, pa sam otišla nakon 3tj., meni trombociti rastu, nema traga padanju.

Sad slijedeći tjedan budemo vidjeli što nova hematologica misli...

----------


## yin&yang

Pozdrav svima! Htjela sam samo ukratko opisati svoju situaciju ako nekome može pomoći. I ja imam trombofiliju, MTHFR heterozigot, PAI homozigot i dosta ranih izgubljenih trudnoća. 2009. sam prvi puta uspješno iznijela trudnoću do kraja i rodila svoju curicu. Cijelu trudnoću bila sam na Clexanu 0,4 a kontrolirala sam se u Petrovoj kod dr. Starčevića, te povremeno i privatno kod prof. Đelmiša i prof. Ivanišević. Tada je stav Petrove bio da se svaki mjesec radi veliki koagulogram i kontroliraju krvni parametri. Tada nisam išla usporedno i kod hematologa, odnosno krenula sam kod jedne hematologice na Sv. Duh, koja mi je prvi put kada sam bila rekla - a zašto ste vi došli - napisala uvesti heparin i rekla da kontrola nije potrebna. Sada sam opet trudna 20 tjedana, opet sam na Clexanu 0,4, kontroliram se u Petrovok kod dr. Hermana i prof. Ivanišević (ovaj put ne idem privatno) i stav Petrove se u međuvremenu promijenio po pitanju kontrola krvi jednom mjesečno. Sada smatraju da kontrola uopće nije potrebna, jer su to premale doze (preventivne) koje ne mijenjaju bitno krvnu sliku. Ovog puta paralelno idem i kod hematologice prof. Zupančić na Rebro i ona mi povremeno (jednom u dva, tri mjeseca) kontrolira anti Xa, trombocite i KKS. Ni ona ne smatra da je češće poterbno.

----------


## sweety

Evo ga, obavila kontrolu kod dr.Z i dala mi je da odradim anti Xa, aPTV i FVIII.

-anti Xa mi je <0,5 i sad kad guglam, vidim da se po tome povisuje terapija.
-FVIII mi je isto na gornjoj granici
-aPTV je u redu

Idem slijedeći tjedan sa nalazima na kontrolu pa budem vidjela....
Toliko o tome kako se ne treba komtrolirat stanje i valjanost terapije...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## yin&yang

Meni je vrijednost anti Xa prvi put bila (sa 12 tjedana) 0,15, a drugi put (sa 19 tjedana) 0,19 i prof. Zupančić mi nije povisila terapiju. Ja sam na Clexanu 0,4. Ne znam točne referentne vrijednosti, na nekoliko mjesta pročitala sam različite informacije, a ona je rekla da je to u redu i kontrola tek za 3 mjeseca.

----------


## sweety

Ma krivo sam upisala, nije mi anti Xa 0,5 već 0,05.

----------


## Sela

Drage moje heparinke,negdje sam pisala o strahu i poteskocama promjene mjesta pikanja heparinom tocnije prelaska zbog rastuceg
trbuha ,sa njega na bedra.Isto kao i na trbuhu u zadnjih tjedana pikanja,sad mi se i na bedrima nakon svakog uboda rade divovske kvrge,
negdje poplave,negdje ne..Ali kako su to mjesta sa puno celulita,ne pitajte kako to inace izgleda...a i boli na dodir..kasnije svrbi..
Pitala sam hematologa za kvrge na trbuhu;rekao je da ne brinem,da sam valjda postala osjetljivija kako trudnoca napreduje,da ne duzim,
uglavnom,to je normalno..Sad,do sljedec kontrole kad cu ga moci pitati sto me interesira,ima li netko savjet kako si pomoci kod tih kvrga,
da li da stavim kocku leda nakon uboda ili nesto..da ne bukne svaki puta brezuljak.Da li se to smije,sto kako?
Pikam se pod odredjenim kutom kako mi je receno(naravno sad vise boli ubod i ima puno zilica u celulitu pa masu puta piknem u njih,ili
jednostavno igla ne ide makar je pritisak na nju uvijek isti)ali opet se pitam ne radim li mozda nesto krivo..

----------


## sweety

*Sela*, ja ti ne znam dati savjet.

Ja nemam ni kvrga ni modrica. Ostane samo mala flekica (2mm) od uboda koja za 3-4 dana ode.

Znam od inače da se ubode od subkutane inekcije ne masiraju i ne brišu vatom nakon uboda. 
Možda da probaš naći mjesto sa manje masnoće/celulita, da tekućina ne ostane u masnom tkivu, već da ode doslovno subkutano-znači ispod kože, u onu prazninu prije mišića, tako se lakše apsorbira u okolno tkivo i krvotok, ne "zaglavi" u masnoći.



Što se tiče moje terapije, nije mi dr. promijenila jačinu, jer sam dosta lagana, pa navodno one brojke gore pašu.
Budemo vidjeli na slijedećoj kontroli.
Malo sam i dalje skeptična po pitanju jačine terapije. Jer, ok, kužim, na toj preventivnoj dozi, neću dobit ni trombozu ni infarkt...
Ali nisam ništa odtoga dobila niti u prošloj trudnoći, a protoci su bili banana.
Malo me strah da li je ta doza dovoljna za regulaciju protoka i sustava u posteljica/pupkovina/beba dijelu.
Meni znam da neće ništa biti, ali....

----------


## ZO

> Drage moje heparinke,negdje sam pisala o strahu i poteskocama promjene mjesta pikanja heparinom tocnije prelaska zbog rastuceg
> trbuha ,sa njega na bedra.Isto kao i na trbuhu u zadnjih tjedana pikanja,sad mi se i na bedrima nakon svakog uboda rade divovske kvrge,
> negdje poplave,negdje ne..Ali kako su to mjesta sa puno celulita,ne pitajte kako to inace izgleda...a i boli na dodir..kasnije svrbi..
> Pitala sam hematologa za kvrge na trbuhu;rekao je da ne brinem,da sam valjda postala osjetljivija kako trudnoca napreduje,da ne duzim,
> uglavnom,to je normalno..Sad,do sljedec kontrole kad cu ga moci pitati sto me interesira,ima li netko savjet kako si pomoci kod tih kvrga,
> da li da stavim kocku leda nakon uboda ili nesto..da ne bukne svaki puta brezuljak.Da li se to smije,sto kako?
> Pikam se pod odredjenim kutom kako mi je receno(naravno sad vise boli ubod i ima puno zilica u celulitu pa masu puta piknem u njih,ili
> jednostavno igla ne ide makar je pritisak na nju uvijek isti)ali opet se pitam ne radim li mozda nesto krivo..


nemaš tu šta za učinit, pikni se, drži fige da imaš gdje do kraja trudnoće
ja sam bila koma - plava, kvrgava, svrbilo, masu puta potrefila žilicu....na kraju sam prešla pikati ruke i bilo je bolje
ja sam se stalno bojala da je to po nogama alergijska reakcija, ali nitko to nije uzeo za previše ozbiljno
jednostavno tkivo valjda ode kvragu nakon toliko uboda
ja sam se prislanjala na štok da stisnem tkivo na ruci i tako se bockala, tu nije bilo reakcija
ali definitivno pokaži doktoru

----------


## Mia Lilly

I moje mišljenje je da nema pomoći. Neki put mi je ostala kvrga, neki put ogromna plava fleka.
 Znalo se dogoditi da sam se uspjela lijepo piknuti pa se ništa nije vidjelo.
Prestala sam se pikati u trbuh negdje oko 19 tt. Nakon toga sam prešla na bedra.
Nisam se jedino pikala u ruke.

----------


## Sela

Hvala cure,onda cemo gurati ovako i dalje...sve za bebicu!

----------


## tina2701

*Sela* a jesi probala u području kukova?? 

..ja se pikam sad tamo jer u trbuh ne mogu više..mi smo tu negdje približno po tjednima..

..meni ne ostaju kvrge nikakve...al se zato plavim užasno...

----------


## Sela

Vidis *Tina* mogu probati i iznad bedra,na podrucju kukova,tamo isto ima viska koze i nesto sala za ustipnuti,
ako nista mozda bi manje bolilo,ali vjerujem da ce kvrge nastaviti razmnozavanje.. :Grin:

----------


## tina2701

mene na tom mjestu ništa ne boli...vrijedi probati...  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

cure molim vas nemojte pikati heparinske injekcije(supkutane)u mjesta koja nisu za to predviđena!!!!!!!!!!

područje kuka nikako nije predviđeno za davanje takvih injekcija!!

trbuh,bedro ili nadlaktica!

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Kiara* i hvala ti jer si me podsjetila da sam si svojedobno spremila jedan pamflet u favoritse,dobro ce doci novim
heparinkama a i nama u starijima u nedoumici.Samo..uopce nije bilo upitno gdje pikati,vec kako sprijeciti ogromne tvrde i bolne kvrge koje se danima
ne resorbiraju i zauzimaju povece bolne zone na bedru i smanjuju prostor za nove ubode.
Evo:www.cw.bc.ca/library/pdf/pamphlets/BCW598HeparinInjection.pdf
Jedino sto se tu ne spominju nadlaktice,vec straznji bocni dio ledja iznad gluteusa koji je kao i nadlanice vrlo nepristupacan
ako si sam apliciras.

----------


## kiara79

da,stražnja donja strana leđa je pogodna za davanje isto kao i gornj dio leđatočnije lopatice,ali ih nisam spomenula jer su meni totalno nepristupačni za samodavanje!


s obzirom da se sc.injekcije mogu aplicirati pod kutem od 30-90 stupnjeva,iglu stavite pod veći kut da bi smanjili kvrge...
igla je jako mala pa se zbog malog kuta stvaraju kvrge koje se ne stignu resorbirati!
probajte pod većim kutem da igla dublje uđe!

sretno!!

----------


## Sela

Probat cu  aplicirati pod vecim kutom,pa javim!Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Nakon par dana odmaka i promjene kuta pikanja,sa radoscu izvjescujem da su se kvrge smanjile ili ih uopce nema(ako se pojavi nestane za 1 dan).
Ono sto je super je to da nisam povecala kut aplikacije nego ga smanjila!!!Svela ga na 30% i odlicno je.
I opet imam pitanje,ali sad me muci nesto drugo.Opadanje kose.Sve do prije tjedan-dva kosa,inace rijetka i sklona opadanju,cvala je u 
punom sjaju pod djelovanjem hormona trudnoce.Sad primjecujem,kod pranja,cesljanja i iz cistog mira(u kuhinji mi najvise smeta)jaci pad
vlasi.Citam da opadanje kose u trudnoci moze imati razne uzroke(vitamini,sistematske bolesti),ali moze  i antikoagulativna terapija.
Jel imala koja od vas ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## Pinky

ja nikad nisam imala kvrge
jako je bitno NE TRETIRATI mjesto uboda nakon uboda, dakle ne trljati
ne smijete istisniti zrak iz inekcije prije uboda, ko što radimo sa hormonalnim inekcijama, jer taj zrak potra heparin dublje i ne ostaju modrice.
to su 2 osnovne upute
i držat se predviđenih mjesta uboda. ja sam se bola u stomak cijelu trudnoću, nakon poroda u bedro (zbog cr)

----------


## linalena

kupila sam kutiju Fraxiparina u Pragu
pikala se prošli puta sa njime , kupljenim u ZG i nije bilo problema

e da u čemu je problem, igla je ogromna, ono fakat osjetim kada propiknemo kožu, kada izvlačim iglu i koža ide za iglom
nije da nešto boli, no ipak sam dosada tek 2 primile
mislim si kupit ovaj zagrebački sa tankom iglom

----------


## tlukaci5

evo i mene među pikalicama, imam jedno pitanje.. da li se nekome desila kao nekakva reakcija, ja primam fragmin 5000, na injekcije u obliku crvenila i svrbeža čak i dane poslije tog uboda??

----------


## Boxica

ja sam imala crvene točkice na mjestu uboda i do 5 dana....svrbilo me nije, ali su bile neke cure koje su imale svrbež
najbolje pitaj gina...možda ti ne odgovara terapija, pa ju je potrebno promijeniti (ja sam dobivala Clexan 0,4)

----------


## Kejt

ja sam znala imati crvenu tockicu na mjestu uboda i povecu crvenu oteklinu u radijusu nekoliko cm oko mjesta uboda
svrbez ponekad, isto danima nakon uboda
dr nije smatrao da nesto ne stima
otekline i modrice su, sto je trudnoca bivala veca, bile vece

----------


## mačkulina

to je normalno... možda si alergična na neki puffer iz sastojka fragmina...
ja se bodem opet Fraksiparinom i to 9200 IU (0.9) i meni od njega budu kvrge ispod kože a ne jednom nastalnu modrice

----------


## ZO

a ja ću tebi mačkulina od srca čestitati na trudnoći, nisam imala pojma, baš sam se obradovala kad sam vidjela, sretno do kraja trudnoće i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> a ja ću tebi mačkulina od srca čestitati na trudnoći, nisam imala pojma, baš sam se obradovala kad sam vidjela, sretno do kraja trudnoće i dalje


I ja i ja :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> a ja ću tebi mačkulina od srca čestitati na trudnoći, nisam imala pojma, baš sam se obradovala kad sam vidjela, sretno do kraja trudnoće i dalje


i ja i ja!!! cmoooooooooooook!!!

----------


## mačkulina

hvala vam drage cure  :Embarassed:  :Love:  :Zaljubljen: 
sve mi neugodno... ali se bojim i poveseliti dok ne rodim (obzirom na iskustvo)
ali ovaj put moram priznati da se isto bojim..
hvala vam drage moje i svu sreću vama također želim

----------


## Francesca

Probajte si te kvrge mazat sa Heparin gelom, ne pomaze bog zna sto al bar malo
Nemojte odah poslije uboda mazat nego koji sat kasnije

Ja sam 25 tt i pikala se do prije dva tj u trbuh i odjednom mi se pocele radit uzasne sljive
Presla na bedro na tjedan dana - koma
Vratila se na trbuh i sad je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ja sam jos uvijek na bedru(isto sam zbog kvrga presla sa trbuh ana bedra),ali usprkos dobrom pocetku,pikanje po bedrima je stravicno,ja to zovem
"masakr motornom pilom" jer em ne ide igla glatko,em pece,boli,em se moram ubosti nekoliko puta i izmolit ocenas dok ipak udje igla,a onda
nakon vadjenja obavezno krv na tuferu(stavim alkoholni tufer)i peeeceeeenje.Zna me pec bedro cijelu noc nakon 3 dana pikanja u tu stranu.
Al na trbuh se ne vracam,ne mogu to zamisliti...Izdurat cu do kraja.

----------


## ZO

zašto ne probate ruke pikat?

----------


## Sela

> zašto ne probate ruke pikat?


Jednom rukom ustipnem meso,a drugom se bodem;neizvedivo na nadlanicama.

----------


## tlukaci5

šta se smije negdje dalje pikati, recimo u ruku, osim trbuha??

----------


## mare41

ja bi da kiara79 ovdje opet naiđe i objasni gdje se sve pika, kiaraaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Francesca

Trbuh, bedra i nadlaktice - to je to

Pa moze vas muz piknut u nadlakticu

----------


## ZO

> Jednom rukom ustipnem meso,a drugom se bodem;neizvedivo na nadlanicama.


stisneš se fino uz štok od vrata recimo i pikneš se

ja sam se uz svašta stiskala

----------


## Pinky

> Ja sam jos uvijek na bedru(isto sam zbog kvrga presla sa trbuh ana bedra),ali usprkos dobrom pocetku,pikanje po bedrima je stravicno,ja to zovem
> "masakr motornom pilom" jer em ne ide igla glatko,em pece,boli,em se moram ubosti nekoliko puta i izmolit ocenas dok ipak udje igla,a onda
> nakon vadjenja obavezno krv na tuferu(stavim alkoholni tufer)i peeeceeeenje.Zna me pec bedro cijelu noc nakon 3 dana pikanja u tu stranu.
> Al na trbuh se ne vracam,ne mogu to zamisliti...Izdurat cu do kraja.


mjesto uboda se ne smije NIČIM tretirati nakon uboda. nikakvim alkoholom, heparin gelom, NIČIM.

----------


## Pinky

i JAKO JE BITNO da se na kraju utisne i zrak iz igle (za razliku od hormonalnih inekcija) jer on potisne heparin dublje i površinski tragovi su manji. normalno, ako se piknete pa krvarite, nećete gurati zrak.

----------


## Pinky

mislim da nadlaktice ne idu, davno sam stavila link na mjesta di se može bosti, mislim da nema nadlaktice.
mene su u šok sobi nakon cr uboli u nadlakticu, cijela je bila ljubičasta tjedan dana

----------


## Pinky

> Tj., evo linkovi (ako još uvijek rade, imam ih dvije godine):
> 
> http://www.fragmin.com/patients/using_fragmin.php
> 
> http://www.lovenox.com/consumer/pres...t-lovenox.aspx 
> 
> _"Davanje  LMWH (low molecular weight heparin) injekcija - neke stvari koje je dobro  znati:_
> _Preporuceno imati:_
> _1.  Plavi umetak za smrzavanje koji se stavlja u prenosive hladnjake, moze  ga se naci po sportskim odjelima (moze i obican led no on je nezgodan za  rukovanje)_
> ...


evo da podignem malo

----------


## Pinky

> hvala cure!
> budući da imam mutaciju 3 gena na trombofiliju, dr mi je uveo fragmin od transfera. zadnji put sam prestala sa negativnom betom, a pošto sada ponovo idem na ivf i nadam se (lol) da ću ostati trudna, malo se informiram.
> do sada mi je muž uvijek davao sve inekcije, i hormonalne, i fragmin u stomak. ali mislim da će nam biti freaky bost se u stomak kako on bude rastao. plus - moram se naučiti sama bosti jer ne mogu očekivati da će on biti uz mene svaki dan, cijelu trudnoću, u isto vrijeme.
> 
> vikki, ja sam malo guglala prije prošlog ivf-a kad sam startala sa fragminom, i našla sam da se NE SMIJE hladiti mjesto uboda, upravo zato da ne nastanu modrice i kvrge. i nisam hladila i u 15 dana nisam imala niti jednu modricu (osim modrice od prvog uboda, ali tada smo prvo istisnuli zrak, pa se uboli, mislim da je možda modrica bila zbog toga). također sam čitala da se mjesto uboda nakon uštrcavanja fragmina ne smije trljati, pa nikada ni nisam.
> peklo je za poluditi, to moram priznati.
> 
> našla sam ove slike mjesta uboda na netu (vikki, onaj tvoj prvi link ne radi)
> http://www.uwhealth.org/healthfacts/...547738506.html
> ...



evo dižem

----------


## ZO

ne znam zašto tu nema nadlaktica, mene su u bolnici bockali redovito u ruke
ja baš tu nisam imala reakcija za razliku od bedara
ali ja se u trudnoći nisam pikala u trbuh, čim sam ostala trudna prešla sam na bedra

----------


## ZO

i MORALA sam prijeći na ruke jer su bedra bila koma, jedino mi nikad nisu spominjali ovaj dio na leđima di se kao može pikati

----------


## tonili

Ja sam se bola u trbuh, a kad mi je on porastao, prešla sam na bedra. Cimerica u bolnici se pikala u nadlakticu, meni ej to nekak bilo nezamislivo.... zamišljala sam da boli.

----------


## ZO

mene nije ništa više ni manje bolilo nego bedra, isti vrag
da ne velim nešto drugo
meni su ruke bile super jer mi se dosta ocrtavaju žile po rukama, pa sam si znala iscrtkavati puteve kamo idu da ne potrefim tu sa pikicom, bila sam sva pošarana sa flomićem

----------


## tonili

Ma znam da je isti D.R:E.k kam se pikneš, ali to je bilo jače od mene... Tak sam cvikala i kad sam prelazila s trbuha na bedra....luda baba, kaj ćeš!  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

ja u stomak do poroda, poslije u bedro, nisam mogla vise u stomak zbog rane od cr

----------


## Francesca

> ne znam zašto tu nema nadlaktica, mene su u bolnici bockali redovito u ruke
> ja baš tu nisam imala reakcija za razliku od bedara
> ali ja se u trudnoći nisam pikala u trbuh, čim sam ostala trudna prešla sam na bedra


I mene su u bolnici boli u ruke i imala sam kvrgetine i preporucili da ih mazem Heparin gelom, ne odmah nakon uboda naravno, nego koji sat kasnije

----------


## Francesca

Koliko nakon poroda se jos mora pikat?

----------


## Inesz

od 20. tjedna kad su mi odobrili fraxiparine do danas (37+2) pikam se u trbuh i onaj dio prema boku. svaki pokušaj da se piknem u bedro rezultirao je velikim oteklinama, crvenilom, bolnim kvrgama koje svrbe.
fraxiparine mi je odobren za do 6 tjedana iza utvrđenog termina poroda. morat ću se oko toga konzultirati.

----------


## Francesca

Ines - gledam ti bete - dobro te sincic nasekirao od pocetka  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
ma njemu je bilo super. ja sam se sekirala tako da mislim da  imam PTSP.

----------


## kiara79

natkoljenice(bedra) i trbuh sa SVIH stranaod kuka do kuka možete pikati same,nadlaktice možete ako se prisloniti npr uz što vrata kako je netko napomenuo ili uz bilo koji predmet..

gornji dio leđa lopatice,može vas netko drugi..
ne znam otkud info da se ne pikaju ruke...većina zdr.djelatnika preferira ruke za sc injekcije..ja ne,više volim trbuh..

----------


## ZO

ma ja sam se makla sa trbuha više zbog nekog psiho faktora, ne bi škodilo da sam ga barem prvo vrijeme koristila kao opciju jer mi je ovo naslanjanje na vrata bilo tlaka
ma ne samo na vrata, na sve - ormar, šank u kuhinji, baš me trebalo slikat u svim mogućim i nemogućim varijantama

----------


## Pinky

da kužim taj psiho faktor, pogotovo kad se beba počne micati
mm i ja pitali dr hoćemo li ubost bebe lol
a on odvalio od smija i pokazao mi kolika je igla za amnio.. od tada smo se boli bez problema hehe
ja sam se bola do 6 tjedana iza poroda, to je nekakva preporuka

----------


## sweety

> da kužim taj psiho faktor, pogotovo kad se beba počne micati
> mm i ja pitali dr hoćemo li ubost bebe lol
> a on odvalio od smija i pokazao mi kolika je igla za amnio.. od tada smo se boli bez problema hehe
> ja sam se bola do 6 tjedana iza poroda, to je nekakva preporuka


Ja se bodem sad sa strane trbuha, skoro pa pokraj čašice kuka, jer tu mogu uhvatit kožu.
Na vrhu trbuha sam se bola dok sam mogla uhvatit, a kako trbuh raste, sad se već lijepo zateglo, nemam gdje uhvatit.

----------


## ZO

a šta ću kad sam u trudnoći bila posebno šašava
i ja sam brijala svakakve filmove

----------


## tina2701

> Ja se bodem sad sa strane trbuha, skoro pa pokraj čašice kuka, jer tu mogu uhvatit kožu.
> Na vrhu trbuha sam se bola dok sam mogla uhvatit, a kako trbuh raste, sad se već lijepo zateglo, nemam gdje uhvatit.


i ja se isto tamo bockam...

----------


## anaea40

Imam pitanje u vezi davanja Clexane amp. Dajem si ih u nadlakticu i ostaju mi crvene točkice na mjestu uboda koja kasnije pigmetira. Ne uvijek. Također želim da mi zrak ostaje na kraju šprice,a li ne uspijevam jer uvijek još ostane mrvicu lijeka na kraju koji nažalost ostane u šprici i igli. Probala sam davat u natkoljenicu. ali sam imala hematom i kvrgu 2 tj. Jako me i boli ubrizgavanje,a nakon toga stavim hladni obog. Imate li neki savjet.

----------


## Francesca

I meni nekad ostanu crvene tockice al nakon par dana nestanu

A u trbug ne mozes?

----------


## Mury

Evo mene opet na ovoj temi, i nadam se da ću ovja put biti duuugo pikalica  :Smile: .
Ne zna gdje postaviti ovo pitanje, pa ću ovdje pitati sve vas koje ste heparinke/fragminke, kod koga vdite trudnoću ( u ZG), i na koji ste način došli do fragmina preko HZZO-a. Moj ginekolog mi danas kaže da moram cijelo vrijeme sama kupovati Fragmine ( očito sam mu ja prva fragminka pa ne zna), a ja znam da su cure išle u bolnice, vadile nekakve nalaze i na osnovu njih dobile određenu zalihu Fragmina. I kjeg mi dr. preporučate u ZG (budući sam sada eto na slatkim mukama kod koga voditi trudnoću obzirom na moju trombofiliju). Da li ste došli do svojih dr. tako što ste im prvo privatno otišli na konzultacije, ili odmah direktno u bolnicu ( jer znam da većina njih radi i u bolnici i privatnio)
Hvala svima unaprijed na dobrim savjetima!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, ja sam Fragmine kupovala cijelu trudnoću u dogovoru sa mpo ginekologom. Nije mi dokazana trombofilija.
A da odeš kod dr.Đelmiša u Petrovu?
Rodila sam u Petrovoj pa sam čula da je puno trudnica dobilo Fragmine po njegovoj preporuci.
Sretno!
A što se tiće vođenja trudnoće privatno, preporučila bi ti dr. Kosa.

----------


## Mury

Hvala Mia Lilly na savjetu. Baš se nekako i dvoumim između Đelmiša i Hafnera na SD. Ja imam itekako dokazanu trombofiliju, pa mislim da bi mi HZZO ipak treabo pokrivati troškove fragmina, a tko zna, možda mi tijekom trudnoće bude trebala i veća doza od ove sada (5000 IU), a i htjela bih čim prije na krvne pretrage, jer nakons vega me strah da neću nešto zeznuti, ne napravoot pretrage na vrijeme...

----------


## Inesz

Mury, ne kupovati fragmin. Imaš pravo na lijek kada ti ga odobri komisja u bolnici. Ja sam uspjela dobit u Petrovoj od 20 tt. Dođeš jedan dan na obradu i čekaš oko 7 dana na odobrenje komisije za ljekove. U bolnicu na obradu doneseš sve nalaze koje imaš, osobito nalaze molekularne dijagnostike.

Nastavak poruke ide na pp
 :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Preporučujem ti dr.Đelmiša. Možeš kod njega privatno na prve konzultacije i pregled - on će te smjestiti na svoj odjel u Petrovoj i lijepo se pobrinuti za tebe. Imam samo riječi hvale...

----------


## ZO

ma naruči se negdje privatno, Hafner, Đelmiš, imam samo riječi hvale, nećeš pogriješiti niti sa jednim
možda mrvicu više preporučujem Đelmiša
sigurno ćeš dobiti fragmin preko bolnice
čestitam ti od srca i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Mury, fragminke si ti sve rekle, FV je SVAKAKO za preko hzzo, samo sam ti i ovdje došla poželiti sreću!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Đelmiš u Petrovoj, Duić na Merkuru.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam na savjetima. Vjerojatno ću onda kod Đelmiiša, mada sam kod njega bila dva puta privatno, i nemam baš dobro iskustvo, preko njega sam došla u Petrovu kada sam imala VM, pa su se prema meni odnosili kao zadnje smeću, ali budući je on ipak izgleda najveći stručnjak, preći ću preko svega za dobrobit naše bebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Hvala vam na savjetima. Vjerojatno ću onda kod Đelmiiša, mada sam kod njega bila dva puta privatno, i nemam baš dobro iskustvo, preko njega sam došla u Petrovu kada sam imala VM, pa su se prema meni odnosili kao zadnje smeću, ali budući je on ipak izgleda najveći stručnjak, preći ću preko svega za dobrobit naše bebe


đelmiš, naravno da ne moraš plaćati, samo moraš imati odgovarajuće nalaze koji dokazuju trombofiliju.
i ovim ti putem čestitam i da sve ide kako treba! :Heart:

----------


## Kejt

mury, evo ni ja nemam lijepo iskustvo s dr. delmisem
otisla sam k njemu, jer je eto najveci strucnjak za trombofilije, ali nisam mogla izdrzati i otisla sam dalje, u 20 tt
kako god, sretno

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Đelmiš u Petrovoj, Duić na Merkuru.


Bila sam kod Duića. Meni se nije svidio.

----------


## tonili

A dr. Đelmiš definitivno nije neki od puno razgovora, bude on ponekad hladan, onak, strog. I mene je dobrano našpotao kad sam došla k njemu...i nije mi bilo ugodno. Ali, ipak ću ga svakome preporučiti jer zaista mislim da je stručnjak i prilikom svog boravka na njegovom odjelu imala sam prilike upoznati mnoge kojima je pomogao i za koje se je brinuo...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Istina. Na svakoj viziti je djelovao strogo, bez puno priče, ali pristupačniji od Duića.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Drage cure može li pomoć kod koga se može otići na konzultacije vezano za imunološke i trombofilija nalaze.
MTHFR 677 I MTHFR 1298 utvrđen je heterozigotni genotip (mutacija u jednom alalu) što ukazuje na umjerenu smanjenu aktivnost proteina
Faktor II normalni genotip je GG a moje je G/A
TREBAM HITNO POMOĆ S OBZIROM DA KREĆEM U PRAG U POSTUPAK A NJIMA SAM JAVILA NALAZE I REKLI SU DA SU DOBRI I DA ĆU DOBIT SPIRIN 100/DAN da li je to cure moje dovoljno????hellp :Sad:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam kod Duića išla prije nekoliko godina s nalazima imunoloških pretraga i imam pozitivno iskustvo s njim tako da ako mi sad uspije i ostanem trudna definitivno idem opet k njemu zbog trombofilije.

----------


## Hoću bebu

A radi li on privatno?hvala

----------


## nina70

Mene interesira da li je većina vas unaprijed sumnjala na trombofiliju pa ste išle na pretrage ili vas je rutinski uputio vaš ginekolog? Ja sam kompletnu krvnu sliku radila samo na početku trudnoće. Dva puta sam radila test senzibilizacije jer sam Rh-. Krajem 6.mj.trudnoće sam pitala zašto usput ne napravim i ostale pretrage ali mi je rekla da još ima vremena. Ja sam znala da imam problem s cirkulacijom, ali mi u trudnoći uopće nisu naticale noge niti su me boljele. Uočen je zastoj bebe u rastu, a i prerano ljuštenje posteljice, ali opet nitko nije sumnjao koji je razlog ljuštenja. 

PHD posteljice je pokazao: da je na više od 1/3 bilo nekoliko velikih hematoma, suženi intervilozni prostori, intervilozni tromb i nekoliko područja anemičnog infarkta posteljice različite starosti.
Testovi koagulacije nakon poroda: APTV, Protrombinsko vrijeme, INR, Fibrinogen, Antitrombin, Protein C global, Protein C, Protein S, APCR i Lupus antikoagulant LA1. Sve su vrijednosti unutar normalnih osim Fibrinogen 5,3 (povišen) i Protein S 41 (snižen)
Od početka trudnoće sam uzimala: Andol 100 (prestala u 28-29 tt), Duphaston (prestala u 29-30 tt), Prenatal, Magnezij i željezo (od 20 tt nadalje). 45 dana nakon poroda sam si davala injekcije Clexana 0,4 ml.

Užasno se osjećam jer mislim da sam bila upornija s isticanjem moje slabe cirkulacije (cijeli život prije trudnoće) da bi spasila svoju bebicu. Ja sam im govorila o tome ali očito nedovoljno glasno.
Pročitala sam sve vaše postove i zaključila da ću, ako ponovo zatrudnim, cijelu trudnoću bit na heparinu. Zato vas molim da mi kažete koji bi mi trebao bit prvi korak što se tiče pretraga. Idući tjedan ću obaviti 1.gin.pregled nakon poroda pa želim biti naoružana pitanjima. 
Čini mi se da je *Mačkulina* imala slični problem s posteljicom.

Zašto mi u trudnoći nisu oticale noge (a prije jesu), zašto je moja bolest manifestirala na posteljici a ne na nogama kao svim normalnim trudnicama, zašto se na UZV vide hematomi od 2 mm, a moji ogromni se nisu vidjeli?

----------


## frka

nina, užasno mi je žao... ne znam što bih uopće rekla...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 

pogledaj na ovoj temi koje pretrage obaviti - baš je popis na nekom od zadnjih postova http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...28#post2118228

----------


## Mury

*nina70*, jako mi je žao što ti se to desilo  :Sad: 
Ja sam nakon dvije biokemijske trudnoće, i nekih 7 neuspjelih IVF-ova otišla kod dr. Poljaka u Cito na konzultacije, i pitala ga što misli jel bih trebala napraviti pretrage na trombofiliju, i također cijeli život imam lošu cirkulaciju, hladno mi je skoro na + 30, i dr. Poljak mi je dao preporuku za te pretrage, a onda moj gin. mi dao uputnic - pretrage napravila u Vinogradskoj. I zbilja se pokazalo da imam tešku urođenu trombofiliju, mutacije na 3 gena, i od tada sam imala 3 ET sa Fragminima od 5000 IU od dana ET. Ovaj zadnji postupak je uspješan. Danas sam 5+5, iako i dalje strepim da li će biti ok, jel mi ovo dovoljna doza fragmina...čim srce prokuca, mislim da ću kod dr. Hafnera na konzultacije, za eventualne daljnje pretrage.
Možda da i ti odeš na konzltcaije kod nekog dr. ( npr. dr. Radončić), i taržiš preporuku za sve te pretrage! Nadam se da ćeš uskoro opet biti trudna, i iznjeti sretnu trudnoću do kraja uz pomoć heparina  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

*frka*, znam. Stalno ponaljam kako se to ne bi smjelo nikom i nikad desiti. Meni se super trudnoća u zadnjem tromjesečju pretvorila u sto problema koji su, na neki način, prikrivali ovaj najveći. Nažalost, bez obzira na stručnost doktora zdravstvo nam je siromašno i vrlo štedljivo pa se ovakve situacije dešavaju čak i kad si im pred nosom na čuvanju trudnoće. Hvala na linku. Možda sam onaj post trebala staviti na temu: Imunološke pretrage!?

*mury*, vidim da ste se dobro namučili da ostvarite trudnoću. Zar je moralo biti toliko bolnih i skupih neuspjeha prije nego te upute na pravu adresu (i to još na tvoju inicijativu). 
Iskreno se nadam da će vam ovaj postupak uz heparinsku pomoć biti dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## nina70

Može li mi netko preporučiti dobrog hematologa ili imunologa u Rijeci?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> A radi li on privatno?hvala


ako misliš na Duića ne znam iskreno, ja sam kod njega išla na Merkur s uputnicom.

----------


## tina2701

..nakon poroda...na kakvoj ste bile terapiji?

na istoj količini kao i do pred porod il na manjoj količini?? ja se sad pikam clexanom 0,6..

----------


## Pinky

na istoj, 6 tjedana

----------


## Konfuzija

Evo i mene malo kod vas  :Smile: . 
Danas sam bila kod doca u Petrovoj, i on mi kaže da ću do kucaja srca biti na Aspirinu 100, a nakon toga (ako bude nakon) na niskomolekularnom heparinu. Ne spominje ni hematologa ni ništa. U 6. mj. sam u postupku... Da se ipak naručim kod hematologa za svaki slučaj?  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Dragi moji moja agonija još nije gotova. Ne znam gdje pitati, pa evo možda netkonešto zna.Ovakvo je stanje bilo:
16dnt beta 220, 
18dnt beta 374, 
22 dnt beta1518...
prvi uzv sa 5+4 0 gv 4,9 mm sa ŽV
Drugi uzv sa 6+4 GV iste veličine(4,9mm) sa ŽV i dalje bez odjeka za plod P
reporučeno odmah stati sa terapijom ( Fragmin 5000 IU i utrogestani 3x2). 
23.04. odlazim u bolnicu sa uputnicom za kiretažu, ali mi prvo naprave opet UZV, kad ono na UZV GV 5,4mm, EO 2,4 m, ali i dalje bez otkucaja. Naruče me opet danas, i da jučer betu napravim. 
Jučer beta 37 dnt = 12.938. Danas na UZV GV narasla na 12,2mmx5,7mm, EO na 3,3 mm, ali i dalje bez odjeka za plod. 
U ponedjeljak mi preporučeno da nastavim sa utrogestanima, za fragmin mi nitko ništa nije znao reći. Dakle, od subote do pon. sam bila bez ikakve terapije, u pon. pred večer krećem opet sa utrogestanima, i piknem si na svoju ruku jedan fragmin.Do danas sam bila na utrićima 3x2, ali fragmin si više nisam usudila pikati...ali evo sad sam ga opet piknula, jer što ako imam šanse za srčeko, a ja mu ubijam tu šansu ne koristeći fragmin???
Što mislite ima li nade??? Hoće li mojoj mrvici naštetiti prekidanje pa uvođenje terapije, luda sam, ne znam koga od dr. pitati. Dr. Alebić koji mi je radioIVF mi odmah u sub. rekao da prestanem sa svim, posebno s fragminom, jer valjda mogu iskrvariti na kiretaži...ali ja sam od danas ipak opet uvela fragmin, i jedan u ponedjeljak piknula, kako bih mrvici dala poleta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Uh Mury...
ne znam šta bi ti rekla na sve ovo... 
mislim da nade i šanse uvijek postoje i da ti je sad najpotrebnija pozitiva.
Nemam baš nekog iskustva pa ti neću sad davati niti lažne nade ali te neću ni pokopavati sa crnjacima.
Mislim da ti ne može baš previše škoditi to što si prekidala heparin pa ga opet uvela...
I samo da ti kažem da sam ja večer prije kiretaže dobila u bolnici fraxiparin 0,4 tako da mislim da se ne može pričati o iskrvarenjima na kiretaži :Undecided: 
 A da možda pitaš dr R na mail šta on misli o cijeloj situaciji?

Joj, draga...ne znam uopće šta bi ti pametno rekla osim drž' se kako god znaš! grlim jako  :Smile:

----------


## nellyxy

> Dragi moji moja agonija još nije gotova. Ne znam gdje pitati, pa evo možda netkonešto zna.Ovakvo je stanje bilo:
> 16dnt beta 220, 
> 18dnt beta 374, 
> 22 dnt beta1518...
> prvi uzv sa 5+4 0 gv 4,9 mm sa ŽV
> Drugi uzv sa 6+4 GV iste veličine(4,9mm) sa ŽV i dalje bez odjeka za plod P
> reporučeno odmah stati sa terapijom ( Fragmin 5000 IU i utrogestani 3x2). 
> 23.04. odlazim u bolnicu sa uputnicom za kiretažu, ali mi prvo naprave opet UZV, kad ono na UZV GV 5,4mm, EO 2,4 m, ali i dalje bez otkucaja. Naruče me opet danas, i da jučer betu napravim. 
> Jučer beta 37 dnt = 12.938. Danas na UZV GV narasla na 12,2mmx5,7mm, EO na 3,3 mm, ali i dalje bez odjeka za plod. 
> ...


Mury ja bih nastavila, kod zadnjeg spontanog sam koristila Fragmin i dok je trajalo krvarenje, koje se unatoc fragminu bas i nije pojacalo, bilo je slabije nego normalna menga.
Kod prvog missed-a mi  je situacija bila obrnuta od tvoje, srce je kucalo (slabo) ali nije bilo porasta velicine GV i EO, vuklo se do kiretaze u 11 tj. a sve je pocelo na 6+ nesto.
Nadam se da ce kod tebe ishod biti ljepsi i da ce mrvica ostati kod tebe.
Drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure! Ma ja od danas definitivno opet krećem s fragminom, samo mi je malo krivo što sam ga prekidala,ali eto, možda taj prekid baš i nije naštetio mrvici, dok se je tek zadnja 3 dana trznula  :Smile: ..
Ne nadam se uspjehu,već sam oplakala ovu trudnoću, ali ako ipak bude sve ok, više nego savršeno!!!!

----------


## nina70

*Mury* draga, ovo je stvarno mučenje. Po meni fragmin može samo pomoći, ali pitaj svog MPO doktora. U slučaju kiretaže nemoj im prešutiti da si se pikala. Kad bi barem sve sretno završilo  :Love:

----------


## sweety

> 23.04. odlazim u bolnicu sa uputnicom za kiretažu, ali mi prvo naprave opet UZV, kad ono na UZV GV 5,4mm, EO 2,4 m, ali i dalje bez otkucaja. Naruče me opet danas, i da jučer betu napravim. 
> Jučer beta 37 dnt = 12.938. Danas na UZV GV narasla na 12,2mmx5,7mm, EO na 3,3 mm, ali i dalje bez odjeka za plod.


*Mury* draga, ima još jedna forumašica sa sličnim parametrima, sličnom situacijom kao ti, pa da i tebi napišem.... :Heart: 

Nemoj prestat sa nijednom terapijom, čekaj još.
Jest da je jako polagani napredak, sada kada se može mjeriti EO (embrionalni odjek), on je najbitniji (paralelno se i GV mora razvijat, naravno).
Tek tamo nakon 6mm će se u EO moći vidjeti srčana akcija.
Dok beta ne pada, dok postoji rast i bete i ploda, vrijedi čekat. :Heart: 
Držim fige da će nakon nekog vremena kada opet budeš išla na UZV, dostić potrebne mjere i stanje. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure na savjetima :Love: ! Idem opet u pon. na UZV i vađenje bete, pa ćemo vidjeti. Do tada sam opet na svojoj staroj terapiji U trići i fragmini). A svakako ako dođe do kiretaže ću im reći da sam bila na fragminima.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury nadam se da to nije kraj i da će mrvica opstati

----------


## Inesz

Mury, mislim na tebe i duboko se nadam da će biti sve u redu.

----------


## M@tt

Mury držimo palčeve za čudo....  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Mury,uz tebe smo i nadamo se čudu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, sretno!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Mury sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Mery13

Mury drži se...svi smo uz tebe...sretno!

Ja bi imala jedno pitanje da li se i vama dešava da vam nakon injekcije fraxiparina imate kvrge? hvala unaprijed

----------


## rose

*mury*.... nadamo se skupa s tobom,sretno u ponedjljak!

*mery13*,ja se bodem fraksiparinom nekih 10-ak dana i nemam kvrge,palo nakosim inekciju jer su igle malo tupe i ne istiskujem zrak,doduše imam gadnu modricu ali to mi je od prve inekcije i moje nespretnosti

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Rose...vjerovatno je problem u tom zraku ja ga svaki put istisnem van

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam uvijek istiskivala zrak,ali nisam imala kvrgice niti modrice

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam na podršci, ali ja sam iskreno ovu trudnoću otpisala, samo da se sve više završi.
*Mery13*, sa se pikam fragminima od 5000 IU, nikada ne istiskujem zrak, niti trljam mjesto nakon uboda, i nemam niti jedne kvrge nit modrice, kao da se uopće i ne pikam  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

> Hvala vam na podršci, ali ja sam iskreno ovu trudnoću otpisala, samo da se sve više završi.
> *Mery13*, sa se pikam fragminima od 5000 IU, nikada ne istiskujem zrak, niti trljam mjesto nakon uboda, i nemam niti jedne kvrge nit modrice, kao da se uopće i ne pikam


Hvala Mury...danas nisam istisnula zrak i sve je uredu... :Smile:

----------


## pea

Ja sam danas dobila nalaze koagulacije,inače sam 8+3 ono što me brine je povišeni

fibrinogen 5,8 H g/L ref.interval 1,8-3,5
D-dimeri  3,66   mg/L ref.interval <0,50

inače sam na terapiji fragminom 2500 i andolom 100,iako čitam po internetu da je normalno 
ako je povišeno u trudnoći,meni se ne čini baš tako..??

----------


## mimimuc

cureee , trebam pomoć hitnoooo!

s obzirom na moj PAI na fragminu sam od ET , sada bi ga trebala prekinuti u 36.tt , kaže dr. da više nije potreban da bebi nemože ništa biti , 
od povjernstva sam dobila rješenje do poroda da ga primam a sad doc veli , netreba više , jel ima koja tako neko iskustvo , pllllizzzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

koliko sam ja upoznata tek kasnije u trudnoći može doći do problema s trombofilijom ako se prekine sa heparinom i zato ga koliko ja znam svi uzimaju još nakon poroda par dana ili tjedana. Nadam se da će se još netko javiti ali ja ne bih prekinula

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam zbog PAI-a koristila fragmin do kraja trudnoće i tjedan dana nakon carskog.

----------


## ZO

moram priznati da je jako čudno što ti ga ukida, ja sam ga koristila cijelu trudnoću i 6 tjedana nakon carskog

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam ist0 k0ristila heparin j0š 6 tjedana nak0n p0r0da(sam0 si nisam smjela dati injekciju,mislim,12 sati prije p0r0da)

----------


## tonili

Mimimuc - ja ga nebi prekidala. Kod koga vodiš trudnoću i zašto dr.ignorira preporuku o korištenju do poroda? Većina nas je uzimala heparin i nakon poroda - neke tjedna dana, a neke i 6 tjedana - ovisno o dijagnozama i jedinicama koje smo primale.

----------


## Brunaa

> cureee , trebam pomoć hitnoooo!
> 
> s obzirom na moj PAI na fragminu sam od ET , sada bi ga trebala prekinuti u 36.tt , kaže dr. da više nije potreban da bebi nemože ništa biti , 
> od povjernstva sam dobila rješenje do poroda da ga primam a sad doc veli , netreba više , jel ima koja tako neko iskustvo , pllllizzzz


Pozdrav *mimimuc*, evo ja sam novopečena fragminka a zbog mutacije na PAI-1 (delecijski polimorfizam 4G/4G). U tijeku mi je postupak, i terapiju sam počela i prije ET, a rečeno mi je slučaju pozitivnog ishoda obavezno cijelu trudnoću + 6 tjedana poslije. Ipak ti potraži još nečije mišljenje.

----------


## nina70

> cureee , trebam pomoć hitnoooo!
> 
> s obzirom na moj PAI na fragminu sam od ET , sada bi ga trebala prekinuti u 36.tt , kaže dr. da više nije potreban da bebi nemože ništa biti , 
> od povjernstva sam dobila rješenje do poroda da ga primam a sad doc veli , netreba više , jel ima koja tako neko iskustvo , pllllizzzz


Uopće ne razumijem tvog doktora. Pa meni je trombofilija uzrokovala problem upravo u zadnjem tromjesečju (izgubila sam bebu u 34 tt).

----------


## sweety

> cureee , trebam pomoć hitnoooo!
> 
> s obzirom na moj PAI na fragminu sam od ET , sada bi ga trebala prekinuti u 36.tt , kaže dr. da više nije potreban da bebi nemože ništa biti , 
> od povjernstva sam dobila rješenje do poroda da ga primam a sad doc veli , netreba više , jel ima koja tako neko iskustvo , pllllizzzz


Mjenjaj ginića. Odi po drugo mišljenje, terapiju ne prekidaj nikako.

----------


## Pinky

ni SLUČAJNO prekidati, dapače, trebaš se bost i do 6 tjedana nakon poroda

----------


## Inesz

ne prekidati terapiju heparinom u trudnoći. nastaviti i u babinju tj. 6 tjedana nakon poroda.
ma koji je to doktor rekao da se prekine u 36 tt? grrr

----------


## mimimuc

cure , hvala vam na odgovorima , mene je frka prekidati , a doc veli da šta smo napravili bebi to je to , da je on služio da beba ode što dalje...
pikala sam se sa 2500 i on veli da je to placebo , predpostavljam zbog moje kilaže da bi trebala veća doza
imam PAI 1(5g/4g)- heterozigot i ACE D/D- homozigot( za ACE vele da je zanemarivo)

moja predpostavka je da misli da budem ranije rodila ,( beba je toliko nisko kao jedva čeka da izleti , ali nisam otvorena nimalo pa me nije ostavio u bolnici , makar je planirao iza 34. me ostaviti)
a prije poroda moram i tako prekinuti , a na rješenju piše_ do kraja trudnoće s obzirom na dokazanu indikaciju_

idem kod njega na 36+5 pa se budem pikala do onda pa mu budem napomenula da sam se pikala..ako me istjera van iz ordinacije onda sam naj** a kod njih idem roditi ( trudnoću vodim u bolnici)

rekli mi jesu u bolnici da moram doći koji dan prije poroda ležati kod njih da me skinu s heparina da nebi iskrvarila na porodu

----------


## frka

mimimuc, nemam iskustva s heparinom, ali na tvom mjestu sigurno ne bih prekidala terapiju pa makar otišla u drugu bolnicu. samo sam ti htjela reći da to što je beba nisko ne znači apsolutno ništa - može se roditi sutra, a može i s 42 tt.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni su napravili carski rez sa 42+1.
Beba je od 33 tt bila jako nisko. Do 42 tt uopće nisam bila otvorena, cerviks tvrd. Zaključili su da je bolje da mi naprave carski rez nego da mi induciraju porod.
Večer prije carskog u 22 sata sam si dala zadnji heparin 2500. Drugi dan u 11 sam završila na carskom rezu.
Nitko me nije hospitalizirao prije poroda da me skine s heparina da ne bi iskrvarila..
Sretno!

----------


## mimimuc

hvala ,  cure
nebudem prestala s pikanjem , (ali ni bolnicu me mislim mjenjati) imat ću vjerovatno pikica do nekoliko dana iza termina , pa makar i kupila kutiju
 kod mene ništa ne ide kak spada , od početka , stalno neki problemi :Mad:  pun kufer dijagnoza a sve ok i pod kontrolom

----------


## tikki

Ja sam danas piknula prvu pikicu fraxiparina i osim što mi se čini da je igla (u usporedbi s gonalom) puno tuplja, moram reći da me nije ništa boljelo/peklo i da nije bilo ni kapljice krvi. Čak sam se zabrinula jesam li sve ok napravila.  :Unsure: 

Sad samo jedno pitanje, kak ste se pikale? Mislim, jel imate neki "sistem" za preporučiti? Gonale sam pikala jedan dan u jednu stranu trbuha, drugi dan u drugu... ali to je bilo samo 8 dana, a ovo će, nadam se, biti puuuno duže  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam i heparine tako, tamo-amo

----------


## tonili

> ja sam i heparine tako, tamo-amo


I ja tako. A kad sam prešla na bedra - onda jednu večer jedna noga, drugu-druga.

----------


## tikki

Hvala cure!

----------


## modesty4

Cure trebam pomoć!
Fraxiparin uzimam gotovo 3 mjeseca. U početku stvarno nisam imala nikakvih problema sa davanjem injekcija, nikakvih podljeva, oteklina i sličnog. Davala sam si u trbuh, naravno izmjenjujući strane. Prije par dana počele su se pojavljivati otekline na mjestima uboda. Nisam reagirala, jer znam da je i to normalno. Izbjegavala sam ta mjesta, ali uskoro je počelo blago crveniti i svrbiti. Izgledala sam si po mjestima gdje si dajem injekcije kao da me je netko koprivama našarao. Prešla sam malo na ruke, da se trbuh odmori, ali nakon 2 dana i na rukama su se pojavile dosta velike otekline, crvenilo i svrab.
Za sada sam pokušala oblozima od komovice i kupusa, ali bezuspješno!
Imate li kakav pametan savjet kako da prekinem svrab i smanjim otekline, jer stvarno ne znam gdje ću bosti slijedećih 6 mjeseci!!
Da ne bi bilo zabune znam da se bode i u noge, ali to mi je zadnja alternativa u ovako ranoj fazi trudnoće, njih čuvam za kraj.

----------


## tonili

Modesty meni ovo zvuči kao neka vrsta alergijske reakcije...možda da konzultiraš liječnika?

----------


## tamara1981

I ja bih zvala d0kt0ra...p0 tv0m 0pisu imaš urtikariju a t0 nije za zezati se.
Vjer0vatn0 će ti dati neku zamjenu za Fraxiparin

----------


## modesty4

Slažem se da bih trebala kod dr., ali uvijek nastojim izbjegavati nepotrebnu paniku, pa sam odugovlačila sa ovim. Imate li kakvih iskustava sa promjenom terapije, odnosno mijenjanja vrste heparina koji ste koristile? Moželi to biti opasno za bebu?

----------


## ZO

svakako konzultiraj doktora, ali ovo što ti opisuješ se i meni događalo nakon već dosta vremena pikanja
nisu mi mijenjali terapiju, ne pitaj me gdje sam se pikala jer ni sama ne znam kako sam nalazila mjesta za pikanje
tkivo je već bilo toliko iziritirano od toliko pikanja da je jednostavno došlo do takvih reakcija
mislim da ćeš morati probati sa nogama da vidiš šta se tu dešava
svakako reci doktoru, ali kad se sjetim koliko sam se ja svrbila i kako je izgledalo, ajme užas

----------


## modesty4

Zo hvala ti! Znala sam ja da će doći do ovoga,jer imam inače jako osjetljivu kožu, a baš svaki dan se bosti naravno da nije normalno. Od sinoć sam probala sa Avene termalnom vodom i Epderm biljnom masti i svrab je malo manji!

----------


## ZO

super, ali svakako napomeni doktoru
jedna forumašica je imala alergiju, mijenjali su terapiju, ali ne mogu se sad sjetiti tko
ali vjeruj mi, ne bi ti bezveze govorila da i kod mene nije bila strašna situacija, koliko sam samo puta u frci zvala bolnicu jer mi fraksiparin uopće nije ušao tamo gdje sam piknula jer sam pogodila oštećeno područje nego mi se lijek fino kroz rupicu vratio nazad, ma katastrofa
morat ćeš se maknuti na noge, bockaj svaki dan drugu nogu, odmakni se od prostora koji si pikala dok imaš mjesta da ti se tkivo oporavlja najviše što može
nemam poseban savjet osim da će proći, znam da je koma kad se pogledaš
probaj nazvati doktora ako možeš da vidiš što će reći

----------


## ZO

kakvo je stanje?

----------


## modesty4

ZO bolje sam! Još uvijek sam na rukama, trbuh ne diram. Ruka mi otekne, malo pocrveni i svrbi, ali nakon 2 dana splašnjava. Na trbuhu su mi kvrge gotovo skroz prošle, ostalo mi je samo malo crvenilo i svrab, ali i to ide na bolje.
Mislim da sam sama doprinijela jačem svrabu i crvenilu na trbuhu sa komovicom. Koža je bila osjetljiva i nisam trebala takve obloge stavljati. Što je najgore mislim da mi je pomoglo da se riješim kvrga, ali zato mi je još jače iziritiralo kožu.
Znaš kako je iz dana u dan učimo i napredujemo!!!

----------


## modesty4

Da, zaboravila sam reći, termalna voda i biljna mast su stvarno dobra kombinacija, pa tko bude imao sličnih problema neka pokuša!

----------


## ZO

super, ali ja opet tupim
spomeni doktoru svakako!

----------


## Melem33

Pitanje, 
Bila sma kod Zupancic na Rebru i radila obradu na trombofiliju itd...
Uglavnom, nalazi jos nisu u potpunosti gotovi, ali za sada sve ok osim nesto s mutacijom MTHFR heterozigot, ali cekat ce se jos do kraja nalazi, negativna sam na sve ostalo.
Sada ako sam ovo dobro slovima popamtila, o cemu pricamo?
Prije 3 dana sam imala transfer ivf, a imala ma 1 spontani 6+1 prije 2 mj, prirodna trudnoca, sve otislo samo bez lijekova i kiretraze, zato sam i htijela provjeriti trombofiliju, naime meni je sa koagulacijom sve ok.

----------


## Brunaa

Cure pitanje jedno, da li vi sebi dajete niskomolekularne heparine (fragmin, heparin, fraxpirin, clexan ili što već) svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili? Koliko je uopće bitno da se pikamo u isto vrijeme svaki dan?
Naime, ja se pikam svaki dan kad se probudim, ono da rješim odmah to, al je to u nekom rasponu od cca 2h, pa ne znam dal trebam da se držim točno nekog određenog vremena ili? Dr.mi nije ništa rekao po tom pitanju, nego sam 2.500 UI svaki dan.
Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## tikki

Brunaa ja se pikam u isto vrijeme (cca 10-15 minuta odstupanja). Meni je sestra rekla da neka mala odstupanja nisu bitna i da ne mora biti, kao kod hormona, točno 24 sata razmak. 

Melem, MTHFR, koliko sam ja do sada polovila, može imati utjecaja na homocistein, a za njega je pak dobro piti folnu kiselinu. Ja imam mutaciju na MTHFR, a folacin pijem sa prekidima već skoro godinu dana, i homocistein mi je bio unutar referentnih vrijednosti.

Nadam se da će se javiti curke koje se kuže u imunologiju  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*tikki* hvala puno! i ja ću nastaviti dalje tako...

----------


## mari mar

Cure i ja imam pitanje da li je ok ako fragnim piknem uvijek na istu stranu, jer si na drugu stranu piknem merionale.... nemam modrica, a skoro se ništa ni ne vidi... a pikam se točno tjedan dana pa je možda još rano za modrice...?? :neznam:

----------


## ZO

brunaa pikaj se u otprilike isto vrijeme, +/- pola sata, poželjno je
mari mar možeš se pikati u istu stranu dok još imaš mjesta

----------


## sweety

Pitanjce za *paralelno korištenje Aspirina i Heparina...*.
Onima koje su ipak koristile, do kad ste koristile i jeli sve bilo ok?

----------


## M@tt

Vidim da spominjete nekakve modrice od heparina pa ak bi neko mogao pojasniti kako to izgleda i da li to ostaje ili nestaje nakon nekog vremena? Pitam jer uskoro i mi startamo sa heparinom isto...

hvala

----------


## nina70

M@tt, modrice nastaju ako se istiskuje zrak iz šprice. Ne znam kako je nakon višemjesečnog pikanja jer sam ja bila na heparinu samo 6 tj. - pretpostavljam da je tada problem naći mjesto gdje nema uboda  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, modrice nastaju ako se istiskuje zrak iz šprice. Ne znam kako je nakon višemjesečnog pikanja jer sam ja bila na heparinu samo 6 tj. - pretpostavljam da je tada problem naći mjesto gdje nema uboda


Znači zrak se nesmije istiskivati van iz šprice po tome kako kažeš? Ako se istisne onda nastaje modrica? I te modrice ostaju ili nestaju kasnije?  :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

*ZO* hvala, pridržavam se toga od danas  :Smile: 

*Sweety* ja sam prestala sa aspirinom kad sam startala sa fragminom, to mi je rekao i hematolog, a i ginekolog mi je rekao aspirin ne koristiti za vrijeme trudnoće, strogo ne, s jedne strane da nema potrebe pored fragmina, a s druge strane da je još uvijek upitno njegovo djelovanje u trudnoći, kao i da je to bila „terapija starijih generacija“, šta god to značilo.

*Matt* i *nina70* koliko ja znam zrak se istiskuje obavezno i ja tako i koristim fragmin, lagano ga dajem, poslije malo premažem alkoholom i nema ni modrica ni crvenila. I baš sam preupitala za zrak i rečeno mi je obavezno istisnuti. Pikam se evo već skoro 3 tjedna u trbuh samo mjenjam strane, i apsolutno ni ne znam gdje sam se piknula.

----------


## nina977

Cure,zrak iz heparina se ne istiskuje jer on sprječava da lijek ne iscuri nakon uboda.Prije uboda lagano noktom kvrcnite špricu da zrak ode na kraj šprice i onda ubodete.To je uprincipu jedini lijek iz kojeg se zrak ne istiskuje.

----------


## Brunaa

E ja sad stvarno nisam pametna??? Ja istiskujem, i ništa mi ne iscuri..? Pa to je presitna rupica da bi lijek iscurio...

----------


## nina70

Slažem se s *ninom977*. Ja ga najprije nisam istiskivala (samo bih kvrcnula) i bilo je ok; zatim sam svašta pročitala pa sam ga počela istiskivati i tek onda sam dobivala modrice. I duge cure su dosta o tome pisale i složile se da se zrak NE ISTISKUJE i mjesto uboda NE TRLJA (to se odnosi samo na heparin).

Modrice bi trebale nestati nakon par dana, meni bi se duže zadržala tamna točka oko uboda.

----------


## nina70

Brunaa, možda je tvoja koža manje osjetljiva. Ali ako tebi paše da istiskuješ zrak onda tako radi i dalje. Kao što rekoh ja probala oba načina.

----------


## ZO

što se tiče aspirina u trudnoći zajedno sa heparinom  - ja sam ga koristila zaključno sa 32. tjednom trudnoće, pola tablete, vodila me ekipa sa SD-a, i ginekolozi i hematolog, ovisno o doktorima podržavaju se različite teorije, jedni daju drugi ne
zrak iz šprice se ne istiskuje, mjesta uboda se ne smije tretirati niti sa čim, pikneš i gotovo
kad se tkivo dobro ošteti i kroz tu malu rupicu lijek može izaći nazad, vjerujte mi

----------


## tikki

Ja sam do sad piknula točno 10 pikica fraxiparina. Dobila jednu modricu (2 pikica) koja još nije nestala. Trenutno je ljubičasto/žuta i promjera nekih 4 cm, ali ta modrica ne boli samo malo ružno izgleda. Jučer mi je isto nastala maaala plava modrica ali manje od 1 cm u promjeru.

Meni su u bolnici rekli da istisnem zrak, ali u uputama uz lijek piše da se zrak nikako ne istiskuje već da se čvrsto primi mjesto uboda (uštipne), pikne pod 90• i istisne cijeli sadržaj šprice (uključujući i zrak). Onda brojim do 10 i izvučem iglu. I to je to :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> što se tiče aspirina u trudnoći zajedno sa heparinom  - ja sam ga koristila zaključno sa 32. tjednom trudnoće, pola tablete, vodila me ekipa sa SD-a, i ginekolozi i hematolog,


Hvala na info...
Ako možeš još mi reći, koji ti je dr. dao tu kombinaciju? Može i na PP.
Hvala

----------


## mare41

sweety, sjećam se i da je rikikiki bila u toj kombinaciji, al se ne sjećam kad je ukinut andol 100

----------


## anaši1507

> Cure,zrak iz heparina se ne istiskuje jer on sprječava da lijek ne iscuri nakon uboda.Prije uboda lagano noktom kvrcnite špricu da zrak ode na kraj šprice i onda ubodete.To je uprincipu jedini lijek iz kojeg se zrak ne istiskuje.


u potpunosti se slažem sa Ninom, meni je dr.rekao da zrak se ne istiskuje

----------


## ZO

> Hvala na info...
> Ako možeš još mi reći, koji ti je dr. dao tu kombinaciju? Može i na PP.
> Hvala


a gle, pošto sam imala rizičnu trudnoću svi na patologiji na SD su imali uvid u situaciju - vodila me dr. Bekavac, kontrolirao i Hafner, Matijević, Mišković, ležala sam u par navrata u bolnici, nitko nije ukidao Andol do 32. tjedna
znao je i dr. Radončić za cijelu situaciju, isto se složio za ukidanje oko tih tjedana

----------


## sweety

> a gle, pošto sam imala rizičnu trudnoću svi na patologiji na SD su imali uvid u situaciju - vodila me dr. Bekavac, kontrolirao i Hafner, Matijević, Mišković, ležala sam u par navrata u bolnici, nitko nije ukidao Andol do 32. tjedna
> znao je i dr. Radončić za cijelu situaciju, isto se složio za ukidanje oko tih tjedana


Ok, thnx.
Ma pitam jer sam 31+, a od neki dan znam za novo stanje, koje se ev. može regulirat andolom, jako malim dozama.
Ali kako sam paralelno na heparinu, sve mi je to malo preriskantno, tek sad započimat.
Jer treći trimestar nije za andol, a ovaj moj slučaj jedino on riješava.... Ma konfuzija...

----------


## ZO

ma nemaš onda šta o tome razmišljat, pogotovo zato jer je dosad bilo sve u redu

----------


## Konfuzija

Kupuje li tko od vas Clexane i gdje je najpovoljniji?

----------


## visibaba

kad sam ga ja kupovala, a to je bilo prije godinu dana, od onih sto sam zvala, bio mi je najjeftiniji u ljekarni nasuprot petrove bolnice. probaj :neznam: 

cure, koliko se ceka na pregled kod dr.Zupancic na rebru? znaci od narucivanja do pregleda? ima netko neki kontakt za narucivanje?
koliko se onda jos na dan pregleda ceka na sam pregled na rebru - dal da se pripremim na cjelodnevno kampiranje gore? :Grin: 

preporuceno mi je da obavim taj pregled, ali ne pod obavezno :Rolling Eyes: , a nisam bas luda za cjelodnevnim boravkom na rebru ak bas ne moram. iako bi me zanimalo sto mi ima za reci.

btw, ko mi daje uputnicu, primarni gin ili dr.opce prakse?

sto se pikanja tice, ja ne istiskujem zrak. u petrovoj istiskuju, al svejedno mi nisu ostajale modrice.

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala, visibaba.

----------


## anaea40

Pitala sam dr. Radončića na forumu Zdravlje i život u vezi istiskivanja zraka iz Clexana, napisao je da se zrak ne istiskuje prije aplikacije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

da pa to piše i za fragmin isto

----------


## M@tt

Evo vraćeni nam je jedan embrijić i beta je 30.6. ali nažalost sad nismo dobili heparin. Dr. L. je rekao da če nam ga dati kad beta bude pozitivna, a da ga sad nakon transfera ne bi davao jer je bio skroz prirodni postupak i šanse baš i nisu neke (rekao je max. 15%), pa da se ne pikamo bezveze, ali mi smo se ipak nadali da če nam ga dati već nakon transfera, tako da sada ako i ne uspije opet nečemo znati da li nije bilo uspješno zbog toga jer nije bilo heparina.

Zanimljivo, rekao je da kad čemo u punu stimulaciju ako sad opet ne uspije, da če nam ga onda odmah na transferu dati. Jel zna netko zbog čega radi tu razliku kod prirodnjaka odnosno pune stimulacije? Upravo zbog te male uspješnosti prirodnog ivfa ili zbog nečeg drugog?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Matt*, koliko se sjećam tvoja draga ima dosta jake mutacije i niste do sada ostvarili niti implantaciju. Da sam ja na vašem mjestu, tražila bih drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt nije vam dao jer kao što je i sam rekao uspjeh u prirodnjaku je manji nego ovako, ali možete probati uzimati baby aspirin to je nekima dovoljno od danas pa do bete

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt nije vam dao jer kao što je i sam rekao uspjeh u prirodnjaku je manji nego ovako, ali možete probati uzimati baby aspirin to je nekima dovoljno od danas pa do bete


Hvala Mali Mimi upravo danas smo kupili aspirin 100 u ljekarni koji joj je i prepisani jer je bila kod hematologa i on je potvrdio da bi trebali uzimati heparin doduše isto poslije pozitivne bete je rekao....

----------


## anaea40

Gdje držite preparate heparina kada je ovako vruće, meni na Clexanu piše da se čuva do 25 st., a u sobi zna biti 26 pa i više?

----------


## modesty4

ja ih ne stavljam u frižider, bez obzira na temperaturu, a ni dr mi nije ništa napomenila.Također znam da ih ni oni u bolnici ne drže u frižideru.

----------


## bublica3

u frižideru sam ih uvijek držala

----------


## ZO

i ja sam držala u frižideru

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ni ja ih nisam držala u frižideru.

----------


## anaea40

Ja ih ipak držim u frižideru sada kada je sobna temp. iznad 25 st.

----------


## s_iva

Curke, možete li mi pomoći?
Nakon ET počela sam koristiti Fragmin 2.500 IU, po preporuci mog mpo dr.
Koja je razlika između Fragmina 2.500 IU i Clexana 0,4?
(Naime kad sam išla prije godinu dana kod dr Djelmiša na konzultacije, napisao mi je da nakon ET koristim Clexan 0.4 sc)
Može li mi netko to preračunati u jednake jedinice?

----------


## Inesz

http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...ak_jezik=97498

ako može nešto pomoći

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam cijelu trudnoću koristila Fragmine 2500. Nakon carskog reza dr. Đelmiš je odlučio da će bi davati Clexan 0,4 sc tjedan dana pa predpostavljam da je to isto.

----------


## tamara1981

Mislim da je najslabiji clexan 0d 4000 jedinica,a d0kt0r je m0žda misli0 da ti je d0v0ljna manja d0za pa ti je da0 fragmin 2500  :neznam:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja sam cijelu trudnoću koristila Fragmine 2500. Nakon carskog reza dr. Đelmiš je odlučio da će bi davati Clexan 0,4 sc tjedan dana pa predpostavljam da je to isto.


Je, pronašla sam negdje da su oni otprilike ekvivalenti po učinku, ali im sastav nije isti (različite vrste heparina). Valjda je dr. imao razloge za tu promjenu. (Inače, postoji Clexane 0.2)

----------


## tamara1981

Je,i ja sam mal0 čitala p0 netu i ima slabiji clexane...stvarn0 nisam znala,vjer0vatn0 jer nisam čula da ga je itk0 k0risti0
M0že biti da ima veze sa sastav0m

----------


## tina2701

..ja sam krenula sa clexanom 0,2 do 14 tjedna..onda 0,4 do 30tj i 0,6 poslije 30 tj...

a nakon carskog bila još 2 tjedna na 0,6

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi konačno startamo sa Heparinom i to od transfera je rekao dr.L.

----------


## kiki30

cure,evo i ja sam startala s clexanom pa imam pitanja  :Smile: 
da li mogu bocnuti i u ruku ili nogu(jer u uputama piše da se daje samo u trbuh)dobro tek sam krenula pa mi je zasad ok.trbuh ali poslije..
da li vas pecka kad dajete inekciju i onda malo pocrveni

----------


## alma_itd

*kiki30* prvo da ti cestitam na trudnoci i da sve bude skolski do kraja :Very Happy:  Ja sam se bockala u stomak sve dok nije narastao toliko da me je nesto bilo strah. Onda sam presla na ledja a u bolnici su mi davali u nogu(tu je najvise bolilo ali nije vise na ledjima bilo mjesta). Jedna sestra u bolnici mi je rekla da se ne daje u ruku jer kao nema nekog velikog efekta :Shock:  nemam pojma jel to tacno. Meni je mjesto uboda bilo crveno a slijedeci dan je znalo poplaviti pa sam mazala hepatrombinom.

----------


## alma_itd

> Evo i mi konačno startamo sa Heparinom i to od transfera je rekao dr.L.


Imam dobar osjecaj...saljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javite sa lijepim vijestima :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Imam dobar osjecaj...saljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javite sa lijepim vijestima


Inače i mi. Dr. nije zvao danas, što znači da če transfer biti četvrtak ili petak. Što kasnije to bolje u biti.... Hvala ti Alma  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Evo i mi konačno startamo sa Heparinom i to od transfera je rekao dr.L.


Od srca vam zelim scenarij kao moj, u ovom dobitnom postupku sam po prvi put koristila heparin (Fragmin 2500)  :Wink:  !

----------


## kiki30

alma,hvala na odgovoru.malo nije mi jasno kamo u leđa??misliš u guzu  :Smile:  iznad guze?a to se nisi onda sama bockala?
jednom sam u bolnici dobila inekciju u nogu i znam da me strašno zabolilo,pa me strah i probat  :Smile: 
meni zasad nije poplavilo,malo pocrveni al brzo se smiri.

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam si davala u n0gu,navikneš se...na m0m 0djelu se heparin daje u ruku...st0mak je najb0lja 0pcija jer ima k0že k0ja nije zategnuta ka0 na rukama i n0gama.
Mene je ist0 bil0 strah davati si u st0mak jer mi je bi0 0gr0man,ali je dr.rekla da je iglica prekratka i da nikak0 ne bih m0gla 0zlijediti bebu.
Nedavn0,kad sam 0pet d0bila tr0mb0zu,d0bivala sam clexane 60 mg i peckutal0 me i znal0 mi se zacrveniti(ali ne jak0)

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam si fragmine davala u trbuh do nekog 5 mj trudnoće. Kad je trbuh postao napet, prešla sam na noge. To me užasno peklo i cijele su mi noge bile u masnicama.
U ruke su me pikali u bolnici nakon carskog reza.

----------


## alma_itd

U ledja sam primala u onaj ''slaufic'' gdje su otprilike bubrezi.MM mi je tu davao,a kad njega nije bilo,bockala sam se u noge i to je boliloooooo.

----------


## andrea86

Molim vas za pomoć, radila sam nalaze na trombofiliju i cjeli dan tražim po internetu kakvi normalni nalazi trebaju biti.. Ako imate iskustva jel mi možete pomoći????

----------


## andrea86

:Wink: Molim vas za pomoć, radila sam nalaze na trombofiliju i cjeli dan tražim po internetu kakvi normalni nalazi trebaju biti.. Ako imate iskustva jel mi možete pomoći????                                                                                                                                                                                                                                FAKTOR V - normalni tip gena, FAKTOR II -normalni tip gena (MTHFR) -heterozigotni tip gena(CT) PAI-1 -inscercijski polimorfizam (5g/5g) ACE - incercijsk genotip (II)...     HVALA

----------


## M@tt

> Molim vas za pomoć, radila sam nalaze na trombofiliju i cjeli dan tražim po internetu kakvi normalni nalazi trebaju biti.. Ako imate iskustva jel mi možete pomoći????                                                                                                                                                                                                                                FAKTOR V - normalni tip gena, FAKTOR II -normalni tip gena (MTHFR) -heterozigotni tip gena(CT) PAI-1 -inscercijski polimorfizam (5g/5g) ACE - incercijsk genotip (II)...     HVALA


andrea imaš temu IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE pa pitaj tamo, budu ti cure rado odgovorile sigurno. Ali po ovome što ja kao laik vidim mislim da bi i ti mogla biti kandidat za heparin.

Cure moja draga si ga daje u trbuh. Nije dr.L. rekao da može u ruku ili nogu tako da se mi pikamo u trbuh... 
l

----------


## andrea86

Pitala sam, a jos mi nitko nije odgovorio...

----------


## Inesz

andrea
napiši kakvi su ti nalazi
pa ti možda damo kakav savjet iz naših iskustava

----------


## Inesz

andrea86, ja bih rekla da tu nema problema trombofilije.
MTHFR heterozigot je mutacija slabe snage. ostalo ok
naravno najbolje se konzultirati sa stručnjakom.

možeš li nam reći zašto si radila pretrage za koagulacijske poremećaje?

----------


## andrea86

možeš li nam reći zašto si radila pretrage za koagulacijske poremećaje?[/QUOTE]

zbog 2 spontana pobacaja 1. u 14 tt, a 2. u 8..

----------


## Inesz

andrea86,
žao mi je radi spontanih  :Sad: 

kod kojeg ćeš dr da ti interpretira nalaze obrade trombofilije?

----------


## tamara1981

andrea86,
Meni je ist0 rečen0 da MTHFR sam ne radi glup0sti,ali u k0mbinaciji s 0stalima bude svega.
Jesi radila pr0teine C i S?
P.S.PAI bi m0ga0 biti uzr0k sp0ntanih i mislim da jesi kandidat za heparin..

----------


## andrea86

:Saint: 


> andrea86,
> žao mi je radi spontanih 
> 
> kod kojeg ćeš dr da ti interpretira nalaze obrade trombofilije?


neznam jos dr poljak iz splita mi je rekao da uradim te nalaze obavezno, pa cu ih njemu i odnijeti da vidim sta kaže.. MM i ja smo u braku 5 god. ja sam imala 2ab, amm se lijecio 4 god od e.colli u ejakulatu.. Prvo smo mislili da su bakterije razlog sp ab, al dr kaže da je najvjerovatnije problem u meni pa mi je dao hrpetinu nalaza od proteina s i c do antitrombina i lulupusa, kardioplina itd itd

----------


## andrea86

:Shock: 


> andrea86,
> Meni je ist0 rečen0 da MTHFR sam ne radi glup0sti,ali u k0mbinaciji s 0stalima bude svega.
> Jesi radila pr0teine C i S?
> P.S.PAI bi m0ga0 biti uzr0k sp0ntanih i mislim da jesi kandidat za heparin..


jesam protein c mi je 140, a protein s 88. pa neznam jos jel to dobro il ne, tek sam dobila nalaze...

----------


## tamara1981

Nema ref.vrijedn0sti na nalazu?
Meni se čini da su pr0teini 0k,ali m0že biti da se ref.vrijedn0sti razlikuju 0d laba d0 laba..tak0 da 0čitavanje nalaza ipak prepuštam liječniku.
Dr.P0ljak je 0dličan liječnik i 0n će ti t0čn0 reći št0 i kak0 dalje...i dali si kandidat za heparin(0nak0 laički,ja mislim da jesi)
Sretn0 i javi nam št0 ti je dr.P.reka0

----------


## andrea86

> Nema ref.vrijedn0sti na nalazu?
> Meni se čini da su pr0teini 0k,ali m0že biti da se ref.vrijedn0sti razlikuju 0d laba d0 laba..tak0 da 0čitavanje nalaza ipak prepuštam liječniku.
> Dr.P0ljak je 0dličan liječnik i 0n će ti t0čn0 reći št0 i kak0 dalje...i dali si kandidat za heparin(0nak0 laički,ja mislim da jesi)
> Sretn0 i javi nam št0 ti je dr.P.reka0


ima protein c 70-140 kod mene je 140..        protein s 70-123  kod mene je 88.         pv 70-130 kod mene je100   inr-1    aptv 20-36  kod mene je 33  tt 14-21 kod mene je 18   fibriogen 1.8-3.5  kod mene je 5    antitrombin III  70-120 kod mene je 95      i naravno napisala sam nalaze za urođenu trombofiliju..

----------


## andrea86

:Yes: 


> ima protein c 70-140 kod mene je 140..        protein s 70-123  kod mene je 88.         pv 70-130 kod mene je100   inr-1    aptv 20-36  kod mene je 33  tt 14-21 kod mene je 18   fibriogen 1.8-3.5  kod mene je 5    antitrombin III  70-120 kod mene je 95      i naravno napisala sam nalaze za urođenu trombofiliju..


Hvala i javit ću šta mi je rekao...

----------


## MARINA25

Cure,koristim fragmin 5000 u trudnoci.Svaki mjesec idem po mjesecnu dozu u bolnicu i dobijem 3 kutije ili 30 komada.Ovaj put je mm isao po zalihe i  dali su mu fragmin 2500 ali sest kutija za mjesec dana,kao 5000 se vise nece dostavljat.sad se pitat pa nije valjda da cu se svaki dan morati bosti dva puta.Jel ima itko iskustva?

----------


## Inesz

marina,
užasno mi je žao to čuti. mislim, dva puta se bockati a može samojednom, pa jesu li oni u bolnici normalni? kao da se je lako dva puta, osobito pred kraj trunoće bosti heparinom?! 
možda da uputiš upit voditelju bolničke ljekarne ili ravnatelju bolnice? 

uh... baš me ljute ovakve stvari!

sretno draga!

----------


## tamara1981

A št0 su ti rekli,dali si m0raš dati dvije 0djedn0m ili jednu svakih 12 sati?
M0žeš li pr0vjeriti p0 ljekarnama dali m0žeš zamjeniti lijek0ve?

----------


## Pinky

> cure,evo i ja sam startala s clexanom pa imam pitanja 
> da li mogu bocnuti i u ruku ili nogu(jer u uputama piše da se daje samo u trbuh)dobro tek sam krenula pa mi je zasad ok.trbuh ali poslije..
> da li vas pecka kad dajete inekciju i onda malo pocrveni


ja sam se bola u stomak cilu trudnoću, nakon poroda u nogu. puno mi je lakše i ugodnije bilo u stomak.

----------


## rozalija

> Molim vas za pomoć, radila sam nalaze na trombofiliju i cjeli dan tražim po internetu kakvi normalni nalazi trebaju biti.. Ako imate iskustva jel mi možete pomoći????                                                                                                                                                                                                                                FAKTOR V - normalni tip gena, FAKTOR II -normalni tip gena (MTHFR) -heterozigotni tip gena(CT) PAI-1 -inscercijski polimorfizam (5g/5g) ACE - incercijsk genotip (II)...     HVALA



Imaš iste nalaze kao i ja. Po ovome svemu nisi baš u rizičnoj skupini PAI ti nije strašan čak je to i najblaži oblik ko što je meni dr Radončić napisao PAI 5g/5g je genotip divljeg tipa i nije uopće strašan a i MTHFR isto nije baš kritičan, on se može riješiti sa malo većim unosom folne kiseline.
Ja sam ipak u trudnoći koristila fragmin od 2500 jedinica iz razloga što su mi d-dimeri bili jako visoki i bojala sam se da nešto ne krene po zlu pa sam se ipak osigurala.
Pošalji upit dr Radončiću na portalu zdravlje i život da vidiš šta će ti napisati.

----------


## mare41

rozi, dr Radončić se odjavio s tog portala, ima tome već par mjeseci.

----------


## miba

> Cure,koristim fragmin 5000 u trudnoci.Svaki mjesec idem po mjesecnu dozu u bolnicu i dobijem 3 kutije ili 30 komada.Ovaj put je mm isao po zalihe i  dali su mu fragmin 2500 ali sest kutija za mjesec dana,kao 5000 se vise nece dostavljat.sad se pitat pa nije valjda da cu se svaki dan morati bosti dva puta.Jel ima itko iskustva?


kod mene isti problem - sad su mi digli dozu na 5000, ali ga bolnica nema pa su me i oni pikali dvaput (odjednom) i još me zbunilo - pikali me u ruku gore u mišić ( sve mi naoteklo i puno modrica), dok sam se ja , tj MD me pikao u nadlakticu s vanjske strane i bilo puno lakše...Mislim da ću malo morati preći na nogu- gdje se točno pika na nozi ?
I pitanje za Pinky- tražila sam tvoj post odprije al nemogu naći- dal mi se čini da si ti bila na fragminu od 5000 i uzimala andol 100 ili aspirin i do kad-naime, dosad sam bila na fragminu 2500 i andolu 100, a sad kad su mi digli dozu na 5000 kaže jedan dr da prekinem s andolom, da nema potrebe za njim, a drugi kaže da nastavim...

----------


## andrea86

[QUOTE=rozalija;2195532]Imaš iste nalaze kao i ja. Po ovome svemu nisi baš u rizičnoj skupini PAI ti nije strašan čak je to i najblaži oblik ko što je meni dr Radončić napisao PAI 5g/5g je genotip divljeg tipa i nije uopće strašan a i MTHFR isto nije baš kritičan, on se može riješiti sa malo većim unosom folne kiseline.
neznam jer imala sam vec 2 sp,  a d dimere nisam radila

----------


## marija1411

Počela sam s bockanjem fragmina i boli  :gaah:  ali preživjet ću

----------


## Brunaa

> Počela sam s bockanjem fragmina i boli  ali preživjet ću


Ma niš ne boli, ja sam se zadnjih dana bockala uz kavu, hodajući po kući i sl., to mi je bio baš neki ritual jutarnji i vjerovali ili ne veselim se ponovnom bockanju, jedva čekam postupak...

----------


## marija1411

Možda sam trebala napisati da se čitav život nenormalno bojim inekcija tako da koje žene ovo čeka nek se ne prepadnu. Mogla sam reći mužu da mi ih daje ali nisam to mi je nekako bio izazov. Nakon svega što me snašlo ipak nisam neka slabčina.

----------


## Brunaa

Ma puno ti je lakše kad daješ si sama, ne ovisiš ni o kome... Prvih par je najteže, posle će ti biti ok.

----------


## marija1411

Tek sam na početku, u bolnici sam srela jednu curu koja ima trombozu noge i u jutro i na veče ide u ambulantu da joj daju inekciju a muž je vozi ni on se ne usudi.Ko dvije mimoze.

----------


## Brunaa

> u bolnici sam srela jednu curu koja ima trombozu noge i u jutro i na veče ide u ambulantu da joj daju inekciju


To ne mogu ni zamisliti pored silnih obveza koje imam...

----------


## marija1411

Na žalost ili radost nemam nikakvi obaveza, ponudu za posao dobila sam dan poslje kad sam saznala da sam trudna koju sam morala odbiti.

----------


## venddy

cure pomoć, iako se već mjesecima bockam Fragminom danas sam ga jedostavno zaboravila  :cupakosu: . Ni sama ne mogu sebi objasnit kako mi se to dogodilo. 
Inače se bockam oko 14 h a večeras sam se sjetila tek u 21.30. Tada sam se bocnula pa ću onda i sutra nastavit u to isto vrijeme. 
Da li se kome ovako nešto dogodilo ili sam ja jedina blesača na Rodi? Valjda neće bit problema zbog ovoga? Utješite me

----------


## mare41

venddy, znam jos jednu koja je zaboravila kao ti i sve je u redu s bebom, ne brini!

----------


## venddy

tnx Mare, svaka utjeha je više nego dobrodošla.

----------


## Inesz

Venddy, i meni se je znalo dogoditi da preskočim fraxiparine i kao što vidiš ništa se nije loše dogodilo.
 :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Dobro je onda, bojala sam se da se nikom to nije dogodilo nego meni i baš mi nije bilo svejedno. 
Olakšale ste mi, baš ću se sad bocnit za 10-tak minuta. Sad sam od dnevnog prešla na večernji termin.

----------


## matahari

> venddy, znam jos jednu koja je zaboravila kao ti i sve je u redu s bebom, ne brini!


znam i ja jednu  :Embarassed:

----------


## mari mar

i ja sam jedna od tih.....samo što sam ja ostala bez njih jer sam morala čekati u ljekarnoj dok bi stigla narudžba....ali dr. je rekao da si piknem što prije kad ih dobijem i da drugi dan mogu nastaviti ujutro kao što si i inače pikam!!

----------


## medena8

> cure pomoć, iako se već mjesecima bockam Fragminom danas sam ga jedostavno zaboravila . Ni sama ne mogu sebi objasnit kako mi se to dogodilo. 
> Inače se bockam oko 14 h a večeras sam se sjetila tek u 21.30. Tada sam se bocnula pa ću onda i sutra nastavit u to isto vrijeme. 
> Da li se kome ovako nešto dogodilo ili sam ja jedina blesača na Rodi? Valjda neće bit problema zbog ovoga? Utješite me


Meni se to dogodilo jednom... nazvala hitnu i rekli mi da se bocnem sto prije pa da sutradan nastavim u uobicajeno vrijeme, da je bitno da izmedju dvije injekcije prodje vise od pola od uobicajenog vremenskog razmaka (u ovom slucaju vise od 12 sati buduci se bockamo jednom dnevno). Tad sam bila trudna 8+5, sad sam 13+2, u medjuvremenu bila 2x na UZ, sve je ok tako da se ne brines!  :Wink:

----------


## matahari

drage moje, htjela bih pitati kako sadašnje tako i one bivše korisnice heparina da li ima koja trudnica kojoj je heparin ukinut u recimo 12.,16., ili 20. tt, tj. da ga nije koristila do kraja trudnoće i par tjedana nakon poroda? hvala!

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, molim za pomoc...Naime, upravo sam 2. dan nakon FET-a i samoinicijativno sam se odlucila pikati Fraxiparinom 1x (to je doza koju mi je u Welsu preporucao dr Lojmer, dok sam poslije Welsa u naredna dva (nazalost neuspjesna IVF-a) uzimala samo Aspirin 100.Da li da Fraxiparin kombiniram sa Aspirinom koji su mi sad rekli da uzimam poslije FET-a ili da uzimam samo Fraxiparin? Inace, sve ok, ali sam heterozigot za MTHFR. Dr R mi je nekad na konzultacijama rekao da bih ga, bez obzira sto nisam homozigot, trebala primati od punkcije, no kako sam sad bila na FET-u, a ponukana vasim postovima (posebno idiopata), pomislih da je bolje da sam "pokrivena" sa svih strana, jer je u sva tri postupka uz najbolje prognoze beta uvijek bioa 0, ustvari ni ne docekam je  :Sad: . MolimmBoga da se od ova tri eskimica primi bar jedan  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

MajaPOP, ne trebaš kombinirati Fraxiparin sa Aspirinom,nema potrebe, Fraxiparin će odraditi svoje ako u tom grmu leži zec.

----------


## mare41

matahari, dok se neko drugi ne javi-pratim godinama sve vezano uz heparin i moram priznati da nisam čula za to...
Maja, koliko ja znam-to je ili jedno ili drugo, ne oboje...a za MTHFR je dobro dići dozu folne na 10 (dvije) (uljetila ljube s istim :Smile: )

----------


## MajaPOP

> matahari, dok se neko drugi ne javi-pratim godinama sve vezano uz heparin i moram priznati da nisam čula za to...
> Maja, koliko ja znam-to je ili jedno ili drugo, ne oboje...a za MTHFR je dobro dići dozu folne na 10 (dvije) (uljetila ljube s istim)


Mare41, ti si prava enciklopedija  :Smile: , hvala ti mnogo! I ja sam citala da bi dupla doza Folne bila dobra opcija, a u vezi je sa MTHFR-om, povecacu je, skoditi ne moze. No, kak uzimam Prenatal, da li da je kupim zasebno i pijem samo kao 2xFolan ili da idem sa 2x Prenatal (taman da zbog Fraxiparina pojacam doze Mg i Ca)? I da-ja uzimam i Prednizol 5mg dnevno (kao imunosupresor; po preporuci svih lijecnika kod kojih sam bila), sumeci Mg, za anti-cramping i 500mg Siofora (zbog ne najboljih OGGT rezultat). Mare41, znam da razumijes svu agoniju idiopata, nazalost  :Sad:  No, cim jedna od nas uspije-imacemo recept vuoala, i pomoci drugim curama da uspiju!!! Matahari-imas pp.

----------


## Brunaa

*mare41* doktorice naša  :Smile:  i ja sam _heterozigotni tip gena (CT) za MTHFR._ Moju priču poznaš već, uzimam 2.500 i.j. fragmina zbog PAI-1 (_delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)_.

Kad sam pročitala tvoj odgovor za majuPOP pitam se da li da i ja uzimam folnu 2x? Već 2 mj uzimam folnu 1x kao pripremu za FET. A sa fragminom ću ovaj put početi tek ako se ustanovi trudnoća (budući da nisam pod stimulacijom).

Tnx unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tek toliko da se službeno zna: meni ne pomaže dupla doza ničega, ni kortića, ni folne ni heparina :Smile: , samo pokušavamo sve što je u našoj moći, a nije viška :Smile: 
ne znam koliko ima folic acid-a u Prenatalu, znam da meni dr piše 1o mg folic acid...stvarno da ne ispadne da nešto propagiram, ipak bi nas doktori trebali savjetovati, al za mutaciju MTHFR kažu da je bolje više fone nego što je uobičajeno, Brunaaa, ne znam ti odgovor :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> drage moje, htjela bih pitati kako sadašnje tako i one bivše korisnice heparina da li ima koja trudnica kojoj je heparin ukinut u recimo 12.,16., ili 20. tt, tj. da ga nije koristila do kraja trudnoće i par tjedana nakon poroda? hvala!


Evo kod mene nema indikacija za heparin (Fragmin 2500), ali mi je kao profilaksa dat nakon 4 neuspjesna IVF-a... Imam mutaciju Na MTHFR - homozigot, a na PAI I - 4G/5G... 
Namjeravaju mi ukinuti ga sa 18 TT jer se tad zavrsava proces placentacije.

A da se nadovezem na mutaciju na MTHRF, osim povecane doze folne preporuca se uzimati vit. B buduci on pomaze akumuliranje potrebitih kolicina folne, u protivnom je kao da je i ne uzimate, ali se slazem da se svakako treba posavjetovati sa vasim lijecnicima  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Ja sam sada na Prenatalu i na Folacinu (1 tableta) po preporuci dr također zbog MTHFR.
Također sam bila na Andolu 100 (ali ne cijelom nego 3/4) od prvog dana stimulacije i na Fragminu 2500 i.u. sam od transfera. Oboje sam zajedno uzimala do 7 tj. trudnoće kada sam prokrvarila zbog hematoma i izbacila Andol. Andol sam sama sebi prepisala.
Sama sam sebi prepisala i Prednison i to 15 mg od 5 dana stimulacije i počela ga postepeno smanjivat od 8 tt i potpuno prekinula negdje u 13 tt.
Nakon 10 postupaka (što svježih, što fet-a) meni je normalno da sama sebe filam dodatnom terapijom. Čitala sam što daju stranci pa sam odlučila pokušat i ja, računajući ako slučano upali super, ako ne, već sam navikla.
Sada mi dr savjetuje da prekinem i s Fragminom jer su moje mutacije blaže prirode, ali neću, nastavljam ja i dalje s njim, za moju psihu puno je bolje da nastavim (2500 je ionako preventivna količina). Osim negativne bete imam iza sebe i spontani, dvije biokemijske, a i na početku ove trudnoće je bilo teških trenutaka, pa bockanje jednom na dan i ne predstavlja za mene neki problem.

----------


## MajaPOP

> Ja sam sada na Prenatalu i na Folacinu (1 tableta) po preporuci dr također zbog MTHFR.
> Također sam bila na Andolu 100 (ali ne cijelom nego 3/4) od prvog dana stimulacije i na Fragminu 2500 i.u. sam od transfera. Oboje sam zajedno uzimala do 7 tj. trudnoće kada sam prokrvarila zbog hematoma i izbacila Andol. Andol sam sama sebi prepisala.
> Sama sam sebi prepisala i Prednison i to 15 mg od 5 dana stimulacije i počela ga postepeno smanjivat od 8 tt i potpuno prekinula negdje u 13 tt.
> Nakon 10 postupaka (što svježih, što fet-a) meni je normalno da sama sebe filam dodatnom terapijom. Čitala sam što daju stranci pa sam odlučila pokušat i ja, računajući ako slučano upali super, ako ne, već sam navikla.
> Sada mi dr savjetuje da prekinem i s Fragminom jer su moje mutacije blaže prirode, ali neću, nastavljam ja i dalje s njim, za moju psihu puno je bolje da nastavim (2500 je ionako preventivna količina). Osim negativne bete imam iza sebe i spontani, dvije biokemijske, a i na početku ove trudnoće je bilo teških trenutaka, pa bockanje jednom na dan i ne predstavlja za mene neki problem.


venndy, sve razumijes onda...kad ljecnici nemaju konkretan odgovor, slazemo puzzle u nadi da ce se jednom svi dijelovi poklopiti. Slicna nam je prica..i ja imam dvije biokemijske iz prirodnih trudnoca i jednu vanmatericnu, ali nemam 1 jajovod, materica zavakjena, a drugi jajnik koji ima jajovod na nezgodnom polozaju pa su sanse za spontanu trudnocu nakoj vanmtatercine prilicno smanjene, no cudno je skroz kako IVF ne uspijeva, i na to nitko odgovor nema  :Sad:  no, borba traje, nema odustajanja i predaje!
Mare41~~~~~~~~~, jednom ce upaliti, vidjet ces, mora...ionda ce sve ici duplo (beta, dvojkice i taaaako)!!!

----------


## Brunaa

> tek toliko da se službeno zna: meni ne pomaže dupla doza ničega, ni kortića, ni folne ni heparina, samo pokušavamo sve što je u našoj moći, a nije viška
> ne znam koliko ima folic acid-a u Prenatalu, znam da meni dr piše 1o mg folic acid...stvarno da ne ispadne da nešto propagiram, ipak bi nas doktori trebali savjetovati, al za mutaciju MTHFR kažu da je bolje više fone nego što je uobičajeno, Brunaaa, ne znam ti odgovor





> A da se nadovezem na mutaciju na MTHRF, osim povecane doze folne preporuca se uzimati vit. B buduci on pomaze akumuliranje potrebitih kolicina folne, u protivnom je kao da je i ne uzimate, ali se slazem da se svakako treba posavjetovati sa vasim lijecnicima


Cure hvala na odgovorima, ja ću za sada pojačati folnu na 2x.

*Mare41* ti si toliko borac da jednostavno moraš uspijeti, tu nema ali..!

----------


## matahari

hvala!




> Evo kod mene nema indikacija za heparin (Fragmin 2500), ali mi je kao profilaksa dat nakon 4 neuspjesna IVF-a... Imam mutaciju Na MTHFR - homozigot, a na PAI I - 4G/5G... 
> Namjeravaju mi ukinuti ga sa 18 TT jer se tad zavrsava proces placentacije.
> 
> A da se nadovezem na mutaciju na MTHRF, osim povecane doze folne preporuca se uzimati vit. B buduci on pomaze akumuliranje potrebitih kolicina folne, u protivnom je kao da je i ne uzimate, ali se slazem da se svakako treba posavjetovati sa vasim lijecnicima

----------


## mara82

drage cure ima li ijedna cura s ovakvim nalazima
danas sam 34+2 u četvrtak sam bila u bolnici da dobijem novu dozu fragmina (inače ga koristim od 13 tj.)
trc su 400 a 13.08. su bili 350 ,16.08. fibrinogen 5.8
doktor mi predlaže carski sa 38 tj. a mene je jako strah da u ova 4 tj. opet ne izgubim bebu jer mi se nalazi činu katastrofa!!!!!
Što vi mislite? Što da radim? jako se bojim !!!!
na dozi sam od 2500 i nisu mi je povećavali ( mislim da štede na nama)!!!

----------


## tamara1981

Fibrinogen bude malo višlji u trudnoći,a trombociti bi trebali biti do 400(ako se ne varam).Koliko sam skužila,često izvode carski rez u 38.tj. iako sam ja dočekala termin i prirodno se porodila(ali nisam izgubila bebu prije te trudnoće).
Za dozu ne znam kako to ide,dali po kilaži ili kako?!
Što je liječnik rekao za te nalaze?Misli li da je nešto alarmantno?

----------


## mara82

u bolnici ni nevidim doktore samo me sestra primi izvadi krv dade mi novu dozu za mjesec dana , i sutra može bilo tko doći po otpusno pismo.
Kod mog doktora što mi vodi trudnoću idem u utorak na ctg pa ću viditi što on kaže inače on je samnom prićao o carskom a ne ovi u bolnici.

----------


## marija1411

> drage cure ima li ijedna cura s ovakvim nalazima
> danas sam 34+2 u četvrtak sam bila u bolnici da dobijem novu dozu fragmina (inače ga koristim od 13 tj.)
> trc su 400 a 13.08. su bili 350 ,16.08. fibrinogen 5.8
> doktor mi predlaže carski sa 38 tj. a mene je jako strah da u ova 4 tj. opet ne izgubim bebu jer mi se nalazi činu katastrofa!!!!!
> Što vi mislite? Što da radim? jako se bojim !!!!
> na dozi sam od 2500 i nisu mi je povećavali ( mislim da štede na nama)!!!


ja sam isto na fragminu 2500 i baš me zanima na osnovu čega odlučuju kolika kome treba doza

----------


## tamara1981

Negdje sam pr0čitala da uzimaju u 0bzir sp0l,težinu i ,vjer0vatn0, k0je su mutacije gena.Meni je p0la 0bitelji p0mrl0 0d k0mplikacija tr0mb0ze,ja imam tri gena mutirana pa sam k0ristila clexan 40 mg  :neznam: 
Imala sam dvije tr0mb0ze u r0ku tri i p0l g0dine pa sam sad zadnji put bila na clexanu 60 mg
K0lik0 sam čitala 0k0l0,razlikuju se d0ze k0d trudn0će,tr0mb0ze ili 0peracije mi0karda...

----------


## miba

meni je prof. Dj. povisio dozu fragmina na 5000 definitivno na osnovu kg, iako imam i dosta mutacija( blažih),inače sam u ovom postupku čak i nešto prije samog postupka bila na andolu 100, a od punkcije
na fragminu 2500 i na svoju ruku nastavila i andol 100, a kasnije mi dr. Kos rekao da nastavim sa andolom 
do 32. tt, ali ja sam ga prekinula negdje oko 28tt kad mi je fragmin podignut na 5000 i nadam se da će sve biti u redu...Uzimala sam i folnu 800, a onda prešla na elevit pronatal koji sadrži istu kol. folne-
MTHFR heterozigot sam

----------


## marija1411

Ja sam 8tt i na fragminu 2500 i imam "blaže" mutacije i 61 kg.  miba koliko si kg imala na početku trudnoće ?

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam zadnje tromjesečje,kad sam krenula sa clexanom,imala 83 kg i koristila clexane 4000

----------


## miba

> Ja sam 8tt i na fragminu 2500 i imam "blaže" mutacije i 61 kg.  miba koliko si kg imala na početku trudnoće ?




o draga puuno više ( 84 kg),rečeno mi je da je granica oko 75 kg, dok je meni doza povišena 
oko 90 kg :Embarassed:

----------


## Inesz

miba,
možeš li mi napisati svoje trombofilijske mutacije?
tnx

----------


## mare41

Inesz, više smo pisali o tome ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...68#post2071168
(malo je FV na forumu, kao i FII pa ih pamtim)

----------


## mara82

ja sam započela trudnoću sa 63 kg sad sam sa 34tj. imala 72kg.
a nalazi su:
MTHFR(C677T):HOMOZIGOT(MUTACIJA)
PAI-1(4G/5G)  :HOMOZIGOT 5G
pa sad ja neznam kakav je to oblik!!!!

----------


## Marlen

Cure molim pomoć
ako mi na nalazu piše  PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela
jesam li onda homozigot ili hetero?
Znam da ima tema s tim pretragama i pisala sam na toj temi ali tamo se cure slabije javljaju
a mene sad već psiha ubija jesu li mi možda te mutacije razlog  zbog kojeg ne dolazi do inplantacije?
Hvatam se za slamke......

----------


## Brunaa

marlen imaš odgovor na temi Imunološke pretrage

----------


## Marlen

Bruna hvala!

Želim nam svima uspjeh i dobitan postupak s heparinom!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Brunaa

> Bruna hvala! Želim nam svima uspjeh i dobitan postupak s heparinom!


Također! Moj prvi postupak je bio sa fragminom i točno prema uputama hematologa, ali na žalost nije urodio plodom. Ali nadamo se većoj sreći drugi put.

----------


## andrea86

[QUOTE=venddy;2220918]Ja sam sada na Prenatalu i na Folacinu (1 tableta) po preporuci dr također zbog MTHFR.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               hay curke, i ja imam mutaciju na mthfr, prethodno imala 2 ab sp... Neki dan bila kod dr s nalazima i dao mi je andol100 1*1 i folnu 2 put.. Meni je rekao da nema potrebe za heparinom, pa me zanima kako ste ga vi dobile

----------


## venddy

ja sam lani prije puta u Prag mailala nalaze na doktoricu Ivanišević u ZG (netko mi je od cura ovdje s foruma dao kontakt). Zamolila sam je za savjet jer sam u Pragu trebala biti na punkciji već za 2-3 dana. Doktorica mi je odgovorila isti dan i rekla da je moje nalaze pokazala i prof. Đelmišu i da se on također suglasio sa njenim mišljenjem da od punkcije koristim Fragmin 2500. U ljekarni sam kupila Fragmin na osnovu tog maila i počela se bockat

----------


## marija1411

Svi smo dobili na osnovu nalaza, a ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla kod drugog dr  čisto da budeš sigurna

----------


## Brunaa

> Ja sam sada na Prenatalu i na Folacinu (1 tableta) po preporuci dr također zbog MTHFR.
> Također sam bila na Andolu 100 (ali ne cijelom nego 3/4) od prvog dana stimulacije i na Fragminu 2500 i.u. sam od transfera. Oboje sam zajedno uzimala do 7 tj. trudnoće kada sam prokrvarila zbog hematoma i izbacila Andol. Andol sam sama sebi prepisala.
> Sama sam sebi prepisala i Prednison i to 15 mg od 5 dana stimulacije i počela ga postepeno smanjivat od 8 tt i potpuno prekinula negdje u 13 tt.
> Nakon 10 postupaka (što svježih, što fet-a) meni je normalno da sama sebe filam dodatnom terapijom. Čitala sam što daju stranci pa sam odlučila pokušat i ja, računajući ako slučano upali super, ako ne, već sam navikla.
> Sada mi dr savjetuje da prekinem i s Fragminom jer su moje mutacije blaže prirode, ali neću, nastavljam ja i dalje s njim, za moju psihu puno je bolje da nastavim (2500 je ionako preventivna količina). Osim negativne bete imam iza sebe i spontani, dvije biokemijske, a i na početku ove trudnoće je bilo teških trenutaka, pa bockanje jednom na dan i ne predstavlja za mene neki problem.


Draga *venndy*, možeš li molim te napisati rezultate svojih pretraga na trombofiliju?

----------


## venddy

MTHFR  heteriozigotan tip gena (CT)
PAI-I     (5G/5G)
ACE      delecijski genotip (DD) homozigot

za MTHFR moj mpo-vac koji mi vodi trudnoću propisao mi je pojačan unos folne (Elevit i Folacin)
a na osnovu ovog skupa dr. Đelamiš i dr. Ivanišević preporučili su da radi preventive koristim Fragmin 2500.
Ja sam ga koristila u zadnja 3 postupka i sada i dalje u trudnoći

----------


## venddy

kako sam svašta tražila po Internetu pročitala sam neke stvari koje su me potakle u mojoj odluci da se ja ipak držim heparina. Za svaki slučaj.

"Insertion deletion defects in intron 16 are responsible for changes that lead to variable ACE activity.During pregnancy, marked changes in hemostasis take place and ACE D/D (Homozygous) genotype has been proposed a sa new thrombophilic factor influencing pregnancy negative events."

----------


## Brunaa

> MTHFR  heteriozigotan tip gena (CT)
> PAI-I     (5G/5G)
> ACE      delecijski genotip (DD) homozigot
> 
> za MTHFR moj mpo-vac koji mi vodi trudnoću propisao mi je pojačan unos folne (Elevit i Folacin)


draga venndy hvala na odgovorima. jedno pitance još, od kada ti počimaš  sa pojačanim unosom folne (elevit i folacin), već tijekom pripreme za  postupak ili?

----------


## venddy

ja sam ti na folacinu već duže vrijeme jer kad nismo bili u postupcima, pokušavali bi  prirodno tako da ih nisam ni prestajala uzimat, ali baš sa 2 folacina dnevno sigurno startam nekih mjesec do dva prije postupka (kako se kad sjetim). Na dva sam bila sve do negdje 14 tt kad mi je dr prepisao Elevit, a kako u njemu ima folne onda je rekao da uz Elevit dodam jedan folacin.

----------


## medena8

Andrea86, slazem se sa Marija1411, takodjer bih na tvom mjestu trazila jos jedno misljenje. Dobila sam istu sugestiju od 2 lijecnika, pogotovo nakon vec 3 od 4 neuspjesna IVF-a (ET jako dobrih embrija, jednom i blastocista), prvi lijecnik ga ipak nije uveo, a drugi(a) se odmah odlucila cim je vidjela izvjestaje sa prethodnih postupaka...
Sretno u svakom slucaju!  :Smile:

----------


## andrea86

> MTHFR  heteriozigotan tip gena (CT)
> PAI-I     (5G/5G)
> ACE      delecijski genotip (DD) homozigot
> 
> za MTHFR moj mpo-vac koji mi vodi trudnoću propisao mi je pojačan unos folne (Elevit i Folacin)
> a na osnovu ovog skupa dr. Đelamiš i dr. Ivanišević preporučili su da radi preventive koristim Fragmin 2500.
> Ja sam ga koristila u zadnja 3 postupka i sada i dalje u trudnoći


i ja imam iste nalaze

----------


## Strašna

Cure imam jedno pitanje! Danas mi je stigao nalaz koji kaže: *Određivanje mutacije C ->T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: Homozigot (mut/mut),
Polimorfizam 4G/5G na položaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 (PAI-1): Prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu.
*
Mislite li da imam predispozicije za terapiju heparinom ili slično s obzirom na ovaj nalaz i moj potpis?

----------


## Inesz

Strašna,
ja sam bila na heparinu, heterozigot sam za PAI-1(5G/4G) i MTHFR (C/T). Ovo mi je bila prva trudnoća, 40+ sam, a u više navrata prije trudnoće sam imala nalaze povišenog fibrinogena pa me je mpo dr iz VG poslao da napravim pretrage za trombofiliju.

----------


## Strašna

Pa valjda će i meni dat. Fibrinogen mi je u granicama.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strasna*, ja vjerujem da vecina dr za takve blage mutacije daje nm heparin od pozitivne bete ili tt. Naime, nema dokaza da heparin pomaze implantaciji kod takvih slucajeva.
Mozda ti preporuce aspirin 75 mg.
Koliku dozu folacina uzimas?

----------


## Strašna

Trenutno ne uzimam folacin...nitko mi nista nije rekao, a kad sam jednom pitala rekla mi je sve u svoje vrijeme. Ali kod mene je problem što ne dolazi do implantacije..

----------


## Strašna

> Trenutno ne uzimam folacin...nitko mi nista nije rekao, a kad sam jednom pitala rekla mi je sve u svoje vrijeme. Ali kod mene je problem što ne dolazi do implantacije..


I da se nadovežem, upravo sam uspjela dobit svoju doktoricu. Rekla mi je da ce mi ovaj put ubacit i Fragmin od transfera. Ako imate kakav savjet, i iskustvo može na PM  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strasna*, pitaj ju za folacin. Vece doze folacina (10 mg dnevno) navodno rjesavaju Mthfr mutaciju i eventualno povisen homocistein.
Kao sto si i sama vjerojatno primijetila, misljenja strucnjaka u vezi trobofilije su dosta razlicita, istrazivanja jos nepotpuna. 
Nadam se da ce tebi Fragmin uciniti razliku i dovesti te do dugo ocekivane srecice!
Koliko sam shvatila, skoditi bas ne moze, a pomoci mozda i moze, tako da...  :fige:

----------


## andrea86

:Smile: pozdrav.. i ja imam mutaciju na mthfr, pila sam folacin  2 put dnevno, a sad uzimam fragmin 2500

----------


## Strašna

Baš ću pitat za folacin. Svakako. Nego, jel ima koja od vas da vjeruje da je pospješila implantaciju i uspjela zahvaljujući Fragminu?

----------


## medena8

> Baš ću pitat za folacin. Svakako. Nego, jel ima koja od vas da vjeruje da je pospješila implantaciju i uspjela zahvaljujući Fragminu?


Kako ti je *maca* napisala, nije dokazano da heparin pomaze, ali je sigurno da ne moze naskoditi. Ja sam jedna od tih koja vjeruje da je u mom slucaju presudio, pogledaj potpis! Ako te jos neki detalj zanima, ponesto mozes pronaci u prethodnim postovima, a mozes i pitati slobodno!  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *medena8*  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Strašna, folna ti je obavezna ako imaš povišen homocistein. Od uzimanja folne i jednog aspirina 100 mg ne može škoditi ali može pripomoći uspjehu ako su drugi eventualni uzroci uklonjeni (štitnjača, prolaktin ....). To je bila moja uspješna formula za spontano začeće a fragmin sam uzimala cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## anaši1507

jedno pitanje da li ste vi pile ASPIRIN 100 ili ANDOL 100???

----------


## uporna

> jedno pitanje da li ste vi pile ASPIRIN 100 ili ANDOL 100???


Ja sam pila aspirin 100 do trudnoće. Ali mislim da se može i andol 100.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ista stvar (acetilsalicilna kiselina), jedino mislim da je Andol lakse prerezati, za slucaj da vam dr kaze da pijete 3/4 odn. 75 mg sto je preporucena dnevna doza za cirkulaciju, a kod nas nema tabletica sa 75 mg.

----------


## anaši1507

a što mogu piti ako sam alergična na andol????  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

> a što mogu piti ako sam alergična na andol????


Andol i Aspirin onda ne smijes. Imas li indikacija za Fragmin, sto kaze dr Poljak?

----------


## anaši1507

kaže dr. Poljak onda Fragmin, ja sam ga koristila ali ništa čak sam htjela pokušati probati sa aspirinom....ali me frka

----------


## maca papucarica

Nemoj uzimati nesto na sto si alergicna. To ti ne moze pomoci.

----------


## anaši1507

> Nemoj uzimati nesto na sto si alergicna. To ti ne moze pomoci.


a znam, uzela bi ja i otrov samo da uspije  :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

> a znam, uzela bi ja i otrov samo da uspije


Znam, draga, sve bi samo da dodemo do cilja... Zato kad te uvati takvo ludilo napises na rodi pa se javi neki dezurni glas razuma da te odgovori  :Smile: Z

----------


## anaši1507

> Znam, draga, sve bi samo da dodemo do cilja... Zato kad te uvati takvo ludilo napises na rodi pa se javi neki dezurni glas razuma da te odgovori Z


 :Klap:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, folna ti je obavezna ako imaš povišen homocistein. Od uzimanja folne i jednog aspirina 100 mg ne može škoditi ali može pripomoći uspjehu ako su drugi eventualni uzroci uklonjeni (štitnjača, prolaktin ....). To je bila moja uspješna formula za spontano začeće a fragmin sam uzimala cijelu trudnoću.


Nemam povišen homocistein, niti problema sa štitnjačom. U granicama normale je.

----------


## Pinky

moj 4. icsi je bio sa fragminom od transfera - ništa
5. je isto bio sa fragminom od transfera pa sve do 6 tjedana iza poroda mojih čarobnih curica.
mislim da je presudno bilo što smo u 5. konačno došli do blastica a fragmin ih je čuvao

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Pinky  :Smile: 
Evo meni danas pristižu daljnji nalazi. Sve je u granicama normale, osim što mi piše da he rezlultat Protein S (PS) 59, a referentne vrijednosti su od 70-123... Znači malo je snižen, a to znači što?

I šta znači ovo APTV(s) test miješanja uz LAC-rezultat je 26, jedinica s a refer.interval kaže-Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC???
LAC je rezultat 1,17, a ref. vrijednosti od 1, 37
Pomagajte!

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala snizen S protein i morala sam od dana ET uzimati aspirin 100 i Fraxiparin od 0,3.

----------


## Donkey

Bok cure, jel ima možda koja da je bila na obradi u Petrovoj u zadnje vrijeme? Imam termin za 2 tj. pa me zanima kako to izgleda, što se treba uzeti sa sobom, koliko traje, može i na PP, hvala.

----------


## mare41

Strašna, ako je veći od 1,37 :Smile: , ne manji

----------


## Strašna

> Bravo Pinky 
> Evo meni danas pristižu daljnji nalazi. Sve je u granicama normale, osim što mi piše da he rezlultat Protein S (PS) 59, a referentne vrijednosti su od 70-123... Znači malo je snižen, a to znači što?
> 
> I šta znači ovo APTV(s) test miješanja uz LAC-rezultat je 26, jedinica s a refer.interval kaže-Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC???
> *LAC je rezultat 1,17, a ref. vrijednosti od 1, 37*
> Pomagajte!


Ispravak netočnog navoda....  :Smile:  Hvala Mare  :Smile: 
Dakle...LAC je rezultat 1,17, a ref. vrijednosti do 1, 37...

----------


## mare41

strašna, ja sam skočila kad sam dobila taj nalaz, dok nisam skužila šta je pjesnik htio reći, stvarno su malo nezgrapno to napisali, puno nas ima koje je zbunio

----------


## Strašna

Samo da se pribilježim i ja kao jedna Fragminka. I to od ponedjeljka. Pikam se sama, i za sada nemam problema. čak mi ni ne ostaju plavice. Mislila sam da ce bit i gore. Cure, Fragmine kupujete, jel? Ne pokriva ih HZZO?

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne pokriva, blago nama.  :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Samo da se pribilježim i ja kao jedna Fragminka. I to od ponedjeljka. Pikam se sama, i za sada nemam problema. čak mi ni ne ostaju plavice. Mislila sam da ce bit i gore. Cure, Fragmine kupujete, jel? Ne pokriva ih HZZO?



Ja sam ih kupovala cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## frka

cure, kako ne pokriva HZZO heparin u trudnoći?? pa masa naših trudnica ga je dobivala preko bolnica! prije potvrde trudnoće su same kupovale, ali u trudnoći su imale pravo na njega preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Inesz

i ja sam to htjela pitati o heparinu u trudnoć. je li se nešto promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme? ja sam dobivaa fraskiparin u trudnoći preko Petrove.

----------


## maca papucarica

> i ja sam to htjela pitati o heparinu u trudnoć. je li se nešto promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme? ja sam dobivaa fraskiparin u trudnoći preko Petrove.


Mislim da se nije nista promijenilo. I dalje se dobiva u trudnoci uz odobrenje komisije. 
Ja cu ga uzimati do 12 tt i, iskreno, nije mi se dalo prolaziti te procedure za 450 kn mjesecno. Da ga trebam uzimati cijelu trudnocu, vjerojatno bi ga trazila preko hzzo.

----------


## venddy

i ja ga kupujem cijelo ovo vrijeme, nemam volje dolazit u dnevnu bolnicu i slušat predavanje da mi to ne treba, da je to samo nova moda, da imam samo blagu genetsku sklonost i sve ostale izjave zdravstvenih djelatnika tako punih podrške i emapitije prema dugogodišnjim pacijenticama MPO

----------


## medena8

> i ja ga kupujem cijelo ovo vrijeme, nemam volje dolazit u dnevnu bolnicu i slušat predavanje da mi to ne treba, da je to samo nova moda, da imam samo blagu genetsku sklonost i sve ostale izjave zdravstvenih djelatnika tako punih podrške i emapitije prema dugogodišnjim pacijenticama MPO


Negdje prije sam napisala svoje mutacije i da trombofiliju nemam. Na Fragminu 2500 sam bila od ET-a do 18 TT i to na teret HZZO-a. Mislim da nije stvar u novcima nego u tome da imate zdravstveno (i ev. dopunsko) osiguranje prema kojem, a po preporuci vaseg mpo lijecnika, imate pravo na to. Ja sam u 4 ili 5 posjeta dnevnoj bolnici jednom naisla na "pametnjakovica" koji je inzistirao, osim na svjezoj krvnoj slici, i na svjezem uzv-u koji se nije poklapao sa mojim regularnim pregledom. Moj mi je gin. to napravio i preporucio da odem tamo i upitam ga zeli li on na sebe preuzet odgovornost ukidanja terapije Fragminom pored misljenja moje mpo lijecnice i mog gin.-a da mi je potreban... U svakom slucaju, nikad vise nisam imala problema i nikad nisam dozvolila da me bombardiraju savjetima i misljenjima buduci sam ranije dobila 2 koja se trebaju postivati. Cure, zauzmite stav i ne dajte se bespotrebno maltretirati od onih koji se smatraju Bogovima jer to nisu! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Mene je konkretno zanimalo prije trudnoce. Sad sam si kupila za do bete (od ET)...a onda ako sta bude...pokusat cu se izborit za u trudnoci. Hvala cure!

----------


## tikica_69

> cure, kako ne pokriva HZZO heparin u trudnoći?? pa masa naših trudnica ga je dobivala preko bolnica! prije potvrde trudnoće su same kupovale, ali u trudnoći su imale pravo na njega preko HZZO-a.


Svakih 30 dana dobim 30 ampula u bolnici, bez ikakve komisije, na uputnicu za ambulantno liječenje koju mi ispiše primarni ginekolog u DZ a na kojoj piše terapija Fragmin 5000. Dakle, ne budite lude i ne kupujte injekcije jer imate na njih pravo..... naravno uz medicinski razlog naveden od strane specijalista.

----------


## Strašna

I ako ima netko kakav dobar savjet po pitanju Fragmina. Kad si ga dajete? Ujutro? Uvijek u otprilike isto vrijeme? Imate kakave nuspojave?
Čitam svasta...od plavica...peckanja i sl. Ja sam početnik u tome...Za sad sam se piknula 4 dana, nemam nikakvih problema....nista mi ne ostaje plavo. Zrak ne istiskujem. Bockam se u trbuh, jedan dan u jednu, drugi dan u drugu stranu.

----------


## tamara1981

Trudnice ne moraju imati dopunsko osiguranje,barem u vrijeme kad sam ja bila trudna nije bilo potrebno.
Nisam nikad bila na komisiji,isto kao i tikica.
Zašto i deset kuna dati za ono što imate pravo besplatno.  :neznam: 
Isto tako mi nitko nije davao savjete o heparinu jer nitko od njih nije spreman preuzeti odgovornost ako nešto krene po zlu.

----------


## maca papucarica

> I ako ima netko kakav dobar savjet po pitanju Fragmina. Kad si ga dajete? Ujutro? Uvijek u otprilike isto vrijeme? Imate kakave nuspojave?
> Čitam svasta...od plavica...peckanja i sl. Ja sam početnik u tome...Za sad sam se piknula 4 dana, nemam nikakvih problema....nista mi ne ostaje plavo. Zrak ne istiskujem. Bockam se u trbuh, jedan dan u jednu, drugi dan u drugu stranu.


Strasna, meni je med sestra prilikom preuzimanja Fragmina rekla da je bitno davati ga u isto vrijeme uz max. odstupanja od 20 minuta. Ja sam izracunala da mi je najzgodnije bockati ga u 21 h, tako sam prije godinama uzimala antibebi, sad je to zbog pomicanja sata 20 h.
Isto ga bockam u trbuh, iznad pupka (cini mi se da mi je iznad deblji jastucic  :Grin: ), saram lijevo-desno, uglavnom, svaki dan malo pomaknem. Zrak ne istiskujem i imala sam dvije modrice u ovih skoro 2 mjeseca bockanja. Izvadim ga iz frizidera sat vremena prije.

----------


## marija1411

Strašna nema ti tu nikakvi savjeta samo da bi trebala svaki dan u isto vrjeme.
Tamara1981 nisam ni ja bila na toj komisiji osobno ali se pošalju svi ti papiri i onda ti komisija odobri ili ne odobri. A ne treba dopunsko osiguranje.

----------


## Brunaa

> Izvadim ga iz frizidera sat vremena prije.


Zar se fragmin mora držati u frižideru?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Zar se fragmin mora držati u frižideru?


U uputstvima piše da se treba čuvati na  temp. do 25 stupnjeva. Ja ga dobivam iz frižidera, pa ga u njemu i čuvam.

----------


## tamara1981

Ja nisam držala u frižideru  :neznam:

----------


## mari mar

...ni ja fragmine ne držim u frižideru, osim preko ljeta kada je bilo užasno vruće...
ja sam fragmine kupovala od početka hormonalne stimulacije(3d.c.) do pozitivne bete, jer sam bila privatno u postupku, ali sam dobila povrat novca od HZZO, predala sam R1 račune i kopiju ambulatnih listova. 
A od pozitivne bete na uputnicu za ambulantno liječenje koju mi napiše ginekolog, dobijem za cijeli mj.(30kom.)
pikne me muž ujutro, zrak istiskujem i nemam modrica ni peckanja, osim što su igle ponekad tupe..... :Shock:

----------


## mare41

mari mar, dobivas fragmin u osijeku? moze mi neko napisat za zg, ko je frisko dobio? dakle, od hematologa primarnom ginekologu i da li s tim mogu u bilo koju bolnicu? i gdje se treba javit?

----------


## Snekica

Meni je danas 7dc i krenula bi sa Fragminima na svoju ruku. Može savjet kako i kad krenuti?

----------


## Konfuzija

Snekice, ja sam si prvi pikala na dan transfera, ali možeš i ranije. Jedino ga ne bih uzimala na dan punkcije jer produžuje krvarenje. E, da, i bitno je pikati svaki dan u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Brunaa

> Meni je danas 7dc i krenula bi sa Fragminima na svoju ruku. Može savjet kako i kad krenuti?


Draga* Snekice*, ne znam kakvi su tvoji rezultati pretraga na trombofiliju, ali mi smo krenuli od onog dana kada smo krenuli i sa stimulacijom. Bitno je pikati se u isto vrijeme, ja nastojim da to bude +- 20min. Šta su ti savjetovali tvoji dr?

*Konfuzija* ja sam se pikala i na dan punkcij i ništa drugačije se nisam osjećala niti što primjetila...

----------


## Konfuzija

Blago tebi, *Bruna*, meni je od par voltarena gadno curilo.

----------


## Brunaa

Svašta, sad barem znaš za drugi put. Ali eto nisam do sada čula za to, ja sam čak sada i na aspirinu protect (uz fragmin) 100 mg/dan.

----------


## mari mar

> mari mar, dobivas fragmin u osijeku? moze mi neko napisat za zg, ko je frisko dobio? dakle, od hematologa primarnom ginekologu i da li s tim mogu u bilo koju bolnicu? i gdje se treba javit?


da u osijeku...

----------


## rose

mala pomoć,
već 20-ak dan se bodem fragminom 2500 iu i dosad nisam imala ni modrica ni kvrga,bodem se u trbuh
ali jučer i danas su mi baš ostale gadne modrice,čak mi je i krv išla kad sam izvadila inekciju

šta radim krivo?

----------


## Strašna

I meni prvih dana nisu ostajale modrice...ali onda se odjednom pojavilo. I isto mi je jednom malo krenula krv...ali svaki put radim isto...pa ni sama ne znam grijesimo li!?

----------


## marija1411

Kod mene isto pa mislim da je to normalno jer sam 19tt

----------


## RuzicaSB

*mare41* evo Tikica je napisala pa je pitaj detalje.



> Svakih 30 dana dobim 30 ampula u bolnici, bez ikakve komisije, na uputnicu za ambulantno liječenje koju mi ispiše primarni ginekolog u DZ a na kojoj piše terapija Fragmin 5000. Dakle, ne budite lude i ne kupujte injekcije jer imate na njih pravo..... naravno uz medicinski razlog naveden od strane specijalista.

----------


## maca papucarica

> mala pomoć,
> već 20-ak dan se bodem fragminom 2500 iu i dosad nisam imala ni modrica ni kvrga,bodem se u trbuh
> ali jučer i danas su mi baš ostale gadne modrice,čak mi je i krv išla kad sam izvadila inekciju
> 
> šta radim krivo?


Ne radis nista krivo nego si vjerojatno samo pogodila koju kapilaricu. Jesi probala iznad pupka, ja si tamo do sad jos nisam uspjela napravit modricu. Mozda je slucajnost, ali...

----------


## Konfuzija

Nema veze ako iziđe malo krvi. Meni je tako bilo svaki put kad su mi na hitnoj davali bilo što subkutano. Kod kuće mi koji put uspije bez krvi.. znoja i suza  :Wink: .

----------


## Lili28

Bok cure. Imam pitanje, ustanovili su mi trombofiliju nakon 2 sppontana, tako da iducu trudnocu moram primati heparin. U zadnjoj trudnoci koju sam vodila u Vk sam takodjer primala heparin, medjutim zbog premale doze heparina, i nemara doticne transfuziloginje ponovno sam izgubila bebu u 12.tt.. Zanima me dal je koja od vas vodila trudnocu u Osijeku i kakva su vam iskustva trudnoca s heparinom u Osijeku? hvala vam unaprijed.. vec sam ocajna..

----------


## Mury

*Lili28*, nemoj biti očajana! Mnoge žene su uz pomoć heparina iznjele zdrave trudnoće! Ja nemam iskustav za vođenje heparineske trudnoće u Osijeku ( nadam se da ti se netko iz Osijeka javi), ali sam evo ušla u 15-ti tjedan blizanačke trudnoće na fragminu sam od 5000 IU. Ako ništa, odi na konzultacije nekom dr. u ZG ( dr. Radončić radi u poliklinici Vili, ili dr. Hafner radi na SD, a privatno u Beta plus i Supernova, ili pak dr. Đelmiš u poliklinici Pronatal - mada sam ja osobno imala s dr.  Đelmiš loše iskustvo, ali ne znači da tebe neće oduševiti). Sretno draga, i nikada ne odustaj, jer evo ja sam izgubila 4 trudnoće, imam iza sebe dosta IVF postupaka, i sad sam sigurana da ću ove dvije bebe donijeti na svijet žive i zdrave  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

lili, koje mutacije imas? meni ce se doza heparina povecat kad dodjem do 70 kg..
mojoj frendici, koja je  F5 heterozigot, je jedan mpo  dr rekao da joj ne treba fragmin

----------


## marija1411

Mene zanima ima li ijedna mama da je bila na fragminu i da je uzimala andol istovremeno u trudnoći. Ja sam na fragminu 2500 i povremeno uzmem pola andola mada je dr rekao da nema potrebe, sad sam u 27tt. Koliko je to pametno neznam ???

----------


## mari mar

> Bok cure. Imam pitanje, ustanovili su mi trombofiliju nakon 2 sppontana, tako da iducu trudnocu moram primati heparin. U zadnjoj trudnoci koju sam vodila u Vk sam takodjer primala heparin, medjutim zbog premale doze heparina, i nemara doticne transfuziloginje ponovno sam izgubila bebu u 12.tt.. Zanima me dal je koja od vas vodila trudnocu u Osijeku i kakva su vam iskustva trudnoca s heparinom u Osijeku? hvala vam unaprijed.. vec sam ocajna..


....ja sam u Osijeku, u 35+6tt. pisala sam u i prije na ovoj temi... početna doza fragmina je bila 2500 do 22tt,dosta sam se udebljala onda su povečali na 5000, i mislim da će tako ostati do kraja. za sad je sve ok. 
nisi napisala kod koje si dr. išla?

----------


## Lili28

evo ovako... Znaci ja sam trudnocu vodila kod ginekologinje Sote u Vk, a tranduziologinja je Marija Bekavac. Imam 75 kg, i kad sam transfuziologinju informativno pitala dal bih mozda trebala jacu dozu od 0,2 clexana, rekla mi je da se ne mijesam i da ona valjda zna svoj posao.. Na kraju po na svem sudeci je bila preslaba doza jer sam dobila jos dva kg u ta tri mjeseca i imala sam 77 kg.. A da ne kazem da me ta dr nikad nije pitala koliko imam kg niti mi pogledala u trudnicku u kojoj je pisala moja trenutna kilaza.. Heparin je uvela u 6 tj na moje inzistiranje, jer mi je u prethodnoj trudnoci plod u 7.tj stao s razvojem.. A ona je htjela od 12.tt uvesti heparin..

----------


## Lili28

a mutacija mi je homozigot 4G Pai...

----------


## ZO

> Mene zanima ima li ijedna mama da je bila na fragminu i da je uzimala andol istovremeno u trudnoći. Ja sam na fragminu 2500 i povremeno uzmem pola andola mada je dr rekao da nema potrebe, sad sam u 27tt. Koliko je to pametno neznam ???


maksimalno, čini mi se, zaključno sa završetkom 32. tjedna trudnoće se smije uzimati Andol

----------


## marija1411

ZO hvala

----------


## Inesz

marija,
a pola kojeg andola uzimaš? koliko je to mg? 
mislim da nema potrebe uzimati andol i niskomolekularni heparin, bar je tako menoi dr rekao

----------


## marija1411

> marija,
> a pola kojeg andola uzimaš? koliko je to mg? 
> mislim da nema potrebe uzimati andol i niskomolekularni heparin, bar je tako menoi dr rekao


100mg uzmem pola, a i dr mi je rekao da nema potrebe a opet više iz nekog straha uzimam na svoju ruku. A dr je tako površan i u žurbi da je pregled kao na pokretnoj traci. Užas

----------


## mari mar

> evo ovako... Znaci ja sam trudnocu vodila kod ginekologinje Sote u Vk, a tranduziologinja je Marija Bekavac. Imam 75 kg, i kad sam transfuziologinju informativno pitala dal bih mozda trebala jacu dozu od 0,2 clexana, rekla mi je da se ne mijesam i da ona valjda zna svoj posao.. Na kraju po na svem sudeci je bila preslaba doza jer sam dobila jos dva kg u ta tri mjeseca i imala sam 77 kg.. A da ne kazem da me ta dr nikad nije pitala koliko imam kg niti mi pogledala u trudnicku u kojoj je pisala moja trenutna kilaza.. Heparin je uvela u 6 tj na moje inzistiranje, jer mi je u prethodnoj trudnoci plod u 7.tj stao s razvojem.. A ona je htjela od 12.tt uvesti heparin..


ne znam koja je to dr.? najbolja mi je dr. Lenz, ali najčešće se izmjenjuju, ali nemam prigovora ni na jednu od njih kod kojih sam bila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam jučer bila u bolnici u vezi fragmina i nisu mi ga odobrili da ga dobivam preko bolnice jer ne smatraju da je u mom nalazu nešto sporno iako mi je drugi dr. preporučio uzimanje f. ...baš sam razočarana, također su me pitali dali sam izgubila koju trudnoću pa kad sam odgovorila da nisam malo su se začudili, valjda bih prvo trebala imati spontani da mi ga odobre...

----------


## Inesz

MM, uff.. žao mi je  :Sad: 
kakvi su tu nalazi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja dosta toga nisam vadila, npr. nisam PAI, Protein S i C, faktor V i II (na zadnje 4 su me uputili da izvadim, PAI valjda ne smatraju bitnim), od onog što sam vadila samo ACL igm mi je pozitivan

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja sam jučer bila u bolnici u vezi fragmina i nisu mi ga odobrili da ga dobivam preko bolnice jer ne smatraju da je u mom nalazu nešto sporno iako mi je drugi dr. preporučio uzimanje f. ...baš sam razočarana, također su me pitali dali sam izgubila koju trudnoću pa kad sam odgovorila da nisam malo su se začudili, valjda bih prvo trebala imati spontani da mi ga odobre...


Slična situacija je bila i kod mene. Dr. je reko da pričekamo još jedno desetak postupaka, pa ako onda ne uspijem ostvariti trudnoću (3 biokemijske trudnoće je zanemario), odobrit će mi fragmin. Uglavnom, ja sam ga kupovala cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## Inesz

meni je slično bilo-prof. Đ. mi je na konzultacijama rekao da nisam imala spontanih do sada.
-odgovrila sam da mi je ovo prva trudnoća i upitala ga:

-trebam li imati spontani u 41. godini pa da mi odobrite heparin? ako budem imala spontani u 41., vjerojatno nikad više neću moći zatrudnjeti...
-tada je profa zašutio...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma to mi je stvarno grozno, ja sam imala 13 IVF-ova ja nemam više živaca za pokušaje i pogreške

----------


## matahari

Ja sam ga kupovala i paralelno s tim pokušavala ga dobiti preko bolnice. U međuvremenu imala jaku alergijsku reakciju na NMH, pa su me "skinuli" s heparina. 
Po njima, po dobivenim nalazima, nije bilo indikacija za terapiju NMH-om.




> Ma to mi je stvarno grozno, ja sam imala 13 IVF-ova ja nemam više živaca za pokušaje i pogreške

----------


## Mali Mimi

a kakva ti je bila alergijska reakcija na heparin?

----------


## tamara1981

Lili,ak0 budeš išla u 0sijek ja bih ti svakak0 prep0ručila barem prvi pregled k0d dr.Lenz,prekrasna je žena i većina trudnica ide k0d nje.
A 0v0 za ne0d0bravanje lijek0va prek0 b0lnice...zar se ne uzima u 0bzir prep0ruka specijaliste?

----------


## matahari

Dobila jaaaku urtikariju na mjestima uboda. Mijenjala vrste nmh i mjesta uboda, ali se stvar samo pogorsavala. Doktori iz Vg konzilijarno odlucili da nmh treba ukinuti. Do 32 tt bila na Andolu.




> a kakva ti je bila alergijska reakcija na heparin?

----------


## mare41

meni su odmah odobrili, zbog FII mutacije

----------


## Mury

Cure, do kojeg tjena trudnoće ste se pikale fragminom u trbuh? Ja sam danas 16+4, i kad sam se piknula, beba je tako jako zatitrala točno ispod mjesta uboda ( nadam se da ju nisam povrijedila)  :Sad: ! Kažu da ta mala iglica ne može doći do bebe, ali ipak me strah da ju nisam povrijedila...a u trbuh me najmanje boli, i najmanje hematoma se stvara.

----------


## smarija

mury nemoj da brines nisi nikako mogla doci do bebe sa tim malim iglicama,vjerovatno se bas potrefilo da se u tom momentu i beba mrdnula pa si se ti prepala

----------


## Mury

> mury nemoj da brines nisi nikako mogla doci do bebe sa tim malim iglicama,vjerovatno se bas potrefilo da se u tom momentu i beba mrdnula pa si se ti prepala


Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, do kojeg tjena trudnoće ste se pikale fragminom u trbuh? Ja sam danas 16+4, i kad sam se piknula, beba je tako jako zatitrala točno ispod mjesta uboda ( nadam se da ju nisam povrijedila) ! Kažu da ta mala iglica ne može doći do bebe, ali ipak me strah da ju nisam povrijedila...a u trbuh me najmanje boli, i najmanje hematoma se stvara.


Znam da ste zabrinute, ali ja se svaki put slako nasmijem kad vidim da pitate-mogu li iglicom kojom se daje heparin doći do bebe?! Naravno da ne možete, to je iglica za potkožnu aplikaciju lijeka. Ta iglica je tanka, kratka, često i tupa da jedva se u kožu probije.
Da bi igla probila kožu, potkožno tkivo, trbušne mišiće i došla da maternice, trebala bi biti puno, puno veća, deblja i čvršća od one iglice za heparin (jeste li vidjeli iglu za amnicentezu, ili iglu za aspiraciju folikula?, zamislite neku sličnu iglu i usporedite je sa iglom za terapiju heparinom). Uostalom, da bi ta neka velika iglurina došla do bebe trebalo bi primjeniti i veliku silu pritiska na iglu. Vi pikate nježnu, kratku, tupu iglicu malom silom ravno ispod kože. I ne brinite.  :Smile:  Igla za heparin ne može naštetiti bebi.

Ja sam pikala u trbuh i na bok do kraja trudnoće jer mi je tu bilo najmanje bolno. U zadnjim tjednima trudnoće je počelo na mjestu uboda svrbiti radi zategnute kože, ali i to se lakše podnosilo od velikih, tvrdih hematma koji su mi nastajali na rukama i nogama ako bi se tamo piknula.

 :Smile: 
~~~~

----------


## Gabi

> mojoj frendici, koja je  F5 heterozigot, je jedan mpo  dr rekao da joj ne treba fragmin


ali je uspjela doći do svojih pikica, od danas na Fraxiparinu  :Wink:

----------


## Ozana

Zdravo svima  :Smile: . 
Na uputstvu za fraxiparin sam procitala da se daje u donji dio stomaka. Da li to praktikujete? Uzela sam vec dvije injekcije ali nisam o tome vodila racuna,nego sam ih dala sa strane, cetri prsta od pupka. Da li to ima veze?  I da li istiskujete vazduh iz sprica?

----------


## Melem33

*Ozana*
nemas brige, ja si ih dajem 6mj i mozes si ih davati od nadlaktica, bedra, guze (ja recimo u bokove-kad ih vec imam tolike, a i ne boli uopce), nisam nikada u trbuh, iako su mi rekli da je to ok, nekako je moja odluka da ne.
Zrak istiskujem, postoje razne teorije da li ili ne istiskivati, meni je prof. rekao da da, tako da ja to radim.
Isto tako, bitan ti je kut uboda, da ti ne izadje tekucina natrag van.
Poneka kvrgica, masnica i znalo me zasvrbiti i to je sve.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja zrak ne istiskujem tako sam čula od MPO doktora a i ne piše u uputstvima da se istiskuje...ja si dajem u trbuh donji dio ispod pupka i svaki put ubodem negdje drugdje da ne nastanu masnice, ne kužim Ozana jesi li imala kakvih problema kod primjena ili si samo zabrinuta?
Može se i u bedra, stražnjicu ali nisam još probala nekako sam se tu najviše ispraksirala

----------


## anaši1507

Molim vas za pomoć,koliko dana prije FET-a ste počele koristit heparin? Da li ste heparin počele koristit na dan transfera ili par dana prije transfera?

----------


## Ozana

> Molim vas za pomoć,koliko dana prije FET-a ste počele koristit heparin? Da li ste heparin počele koristit na dan transfera ili par dana prije transfera?


Ja sam isto radila FET, heparin koristim od dana transfera i to zbog pozitivnih antinuklearnih antitijela. Ne znam koje su tvije indikacije za heparin? 

@Malimimi nisam imala nekih problema, custo pitam da ne bih nesto krivo uradila. Inace sam gonal davala bilo gdje oko pupka, a ovo me zbunilo sto pise da mora bas u donji dio stomaka.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam u FET postupku koristila Fragmin od dana et. Razlog je bio snizen S protein.

----------


## anaši1507

Ozana,Alma hvala vam na odgovoru,kod mene je sljedece MTHFR heterozigotni tip CT,PAI -1 4G/4G, ACE insercijski genotip II, može mi netko malo pojasniti moje nalaze? Što je to ACE

----------


## Ozana

> Ozana,Alma hvala vam na odgovoru,kod mene je sljedece MTHFR heterozigotni tip CT,PAI -1 4G/4G, ACE insercijski genotip II, može mi netko malo pojasniti moje nalaze? Što je to ACE


http://www.chamberlins.com/ns/Displa...-acegenotyping
Ovdje imas vise o tome sta je ACE. Nadam se da nije problem sto sam okacila link.

----------


## Ozana

Nadam se da nije problem sto mi ostane po jedna crvena tackica? Ili radim nesto kako ne treba. Nema modrica, samo po tackica

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ozana i meni nekad ostane točkica to ti je od uboda inekcije a imam i jednu modricu što je super s obzirom da se već 2 mjeseca bodem

----------


## Ozana

Hvala ti na brzom obgovoru  :Smile: . Ranije sam uzumala samo gonal od njega mi nista nije ostajalo, pa mi je ovo bilo cudno. Al jeste igla deblja...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ni meni ne ostane svaki put ali nekoliko puta sam primjetila, mislim da to nije niš za briganje

----------


## uporna

*Mury* ja sam se sa trbuha prebacila na natkoljenice prije 3-4 tjedna (znači negdje sa 12-13 tt) jer mi nije bilo više ugodno se pikati u  donji dio trbuha.

Davno je netko stavio slikicu gdje se daju inekcije heparina tu na forumu i sjećam se da je bilo u pitanju donji dio trbuha ispod pupka (iznad ne) i malo sa strane, natkoljenice i nadlaktice. Nisam sad to našla već slijedeće:

----------


## uporna

Nema slikice sorry.
Evo jedan link:
http://www.ykhoa.net/baigiang/dieudu...tiemantoan.pdf

----------


## marija1411

> *Mury* ja sam se sa trbuha prebacila na natkoljenice prije 3-4 tjedna (znači negdje sa 12-13 tt) jer mi nije bilo više ugodno se pikati u  donji dio trbuha.
> 
> Davno je netko stavio slikicu gdje se daju inekcije heparina tu na forumu i sjećam se da je bilo u pitanju donji dio trbuha ispod pupka (iznad ne) i malo sa strane, natkoljenice i nadlaktice. Nisam sad to našla već slijedeće:


Ja sam još na trbuhu i namjeravam na njem ostat zato što naj manje boli, a kad sam bila u bolnici rekli su mi samo odmakni 4 prsta od pupka pa me je ovo iznad iznenadilo.

----------


## uporna

Evo ja se vratila na trbuh jer su mi natkoljenice sa podljevima (očigledno uvijek pogodim žilicu). I mene manje boli u trbuh a dok ima viška za uhvatiti (špekeca) i dok se noge ne oporave ne mičem se niže.

----------


## Ozana

Sad sam uzela fraxiparine, kad sam izvukla iglu izasla je jedna malo veca kap krvi. Ima li to kakve veze?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Sad sam uzela fraxiparine, kad sam izvukla iglu izasla je jedna malo veca kap krvi. Ima li to kakve veze?


Nema. Pogodila si kapilaricu.

----------


## mihi0204

ja bi vas prvo sve pozdravila.nova sam.prije 6 god imala sam urednu,skolsku trudnoci roden decko na carski.sada sam imala 2 spontana u godinu dana i napravila test trobofilije pa ako mi netko moze reci o ovome dok cekam termin hematologa
faktorV-normalan
pai1 mutacija (4g/5g)-genotip homozigot mutant
hpa1(glicoprotein)-heterozigot
mthfr(c677t)-heterozigot
ace-I/D
svagdje citam da je pai1homozigont 4g/4g a meni nepise nista samo da je homozigot tj.ovako kako sam i napisala ovdje

----------


## barbi26

cure, mene zanima koja je trenutno cijena paketa fragmina 2500?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> ja bi vas prvo sve pozdravila.nova sam.prije 6 god imala sam urednu,skolsku trudnoci roden decko na carski.sada sam imala 2 spontana u godinu dana i napravila test trobofilije pa ako mi netko moze reci o ovome dok cekam termin hematologa
> faktorV-normalan
> pai1 mutacija (4g/5g)-genotip homozigot mutant
> hpa1(glicoprotein)-heterozigot
> mthfr(c677t)-heterozigot
> ace-I/D
> svagdje citam da je pai1homozigont 4g/4g a meni nepise nista samo da je homozigot tj.ovako kako sam i napisala ovdje


Ne znam niti zelim tumaciti nalaz, ali mi je upalo u oko da cekas hematologa. Samo cu reci da je izvrsna hematologica s Rebra bila protiv uzimanja heparina u mom slucaju, a dva ginekologa su trazili. U anamnezi 4 spontana pobacaja ( dvije zdrave trudnoce) rekli su da nece riskirati, a hematologica se zgrazala. Uzimam heparin svakodnevno i smatram da sam dobro odlucila.

----------


## Pinky

> Cure, do kojeg tjena trudnoće ste se pikale fragminom u trbuh? Ja sam danas 16+4, i kad sam se piknula, beba je tako jako zatitrala točno ispod mjesta uboda ( nadam se da ju nisam povrijedila) ! Kažu da ta mala iglica ne može doći do bebe, ali ipak me strah da ju nisam povrijedila...a u trbuh me najmanje boli, i najmanje hematoma se stvara.


do poroda. onda u nogu. al da nisam bila na cr i nakon poroda bi u stomak. ne brini se mury, nista im nece biti, nema sanse da bude. malo je pred kraj freaky kad stomak zategne a oni se protežu ispod ali mene nije to smetalo. u nogu me je toliko bolilo da me mali alienici nisu ometali

----------


## mare41

barbi, 10 kom 140 i nesto kn

----------


## snupi

curke trebam pomc ovaj put za sebe. DR Š me je poslao vaditi genetske pretrage na trombofiliju, nije specificirao koje pa sam zvala drugi dan natrag id obila ovo :Razz: rotein c is atIII, FII, pai-1, Protrobin(G20210A), faktor V leidn. Sad me muci samo jedna star spominjao je i neki IGGg I IGGm ispričajte me ako sam krivo napisala i neki aptv , da li je to dio  u tim pretraga koje ja vadim ili jos mora pisati na uputnici nekaj od toga?  A i vidim da  neke imate i neki MTFR , pa  mi molim  vas recite  kam to spada? Znam da ispadam seljo ali  za puno  takvih stvari nikad nisam ni cula u zivotu da postoje. U pon. idem vaditi krv, pai-1 u petrovoj a ostalo u vinogradskoj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

IGG i IGM ti je posebna pretraga treba pisati acl to ti nije navedeno među ovim prvim
kad sam ja vadila protein C onda su mi oni sami napravili i aptv između ostalog tako da to možda i ne treba pisati na uputnici ali pitaj možda dr. u Vinogradskoj preko telefona
MTHFR je isto posebna pretraga i spada u imunološke

----------


## snupi

mini a di se vadi tej MTHFR?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam na Rebru a možda rade i u Vinogradskoj najbolje ti njih nazovi i pitaj

----------


## snupi

zvala sam rade u Petrovoj!

----------


## barbi26

hvala mare!!!

sad bih vas još molila, koliko je heparin i koliko ih ima u paketu?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> hvala mare!!!
> 
> sad bih vas još molila, koliko je heparin i koliko ih ima u paketu?


ako trebas dobivati onda imas pravo preko HZZO-a

----------


## mare41

pitala si za fragmin 2500, 10 kom je u pakiranju

----------


## barbi26

> ako trebas dobivati onda imas pravo preko HZZO-a



ne trebam, nemam nikakav imunološki problem, ali u prvom postupku sam ostala trudna uz fragmin, nakon toga sam imala dva postupka s isto tako dobrim embrijima, ali bez rezultata, sad idem u treći i idem uz fragmin.  ne znam jedino što mi je isplativije fragmin ili heparin, ili je zanemariva razlika

----------


## barbi26

> pitala si za fragmin 2500, 10 kom je u pakiranju


znam mare, jesam, hvala ti na odgovoru!

----------


## mare41

barbi, fragmin je po sastavu heparin, kao i clexan i fraksiparin

----------


## snupi

samo da velim novosti sa vinogradske od danas i oni po novom naručuju za vađenje krvi!

----------


## barbi26

> barbi, fragmin je po sastavu heparin, kao i clexan i fraksiparin



hahaha znam! samo me interesira koje je jeftinije za korištenje. rekla si da 10 doza fragmina košta 140kn, sad mi još treba cijena za istu dozu heparina, meni je svejedno koje pikam, zato tražim isplativije.

----------


## Konfuzija

Barbi, prošle godine sam kupovala Clexane 0.4, pakiranje po dvije (nisu imali po 10) 75,79 kuna.

----------


## zaba

Drage moje ...
javljam se kao nova fragminka 2500 u 5 tjednu trudnoće nakon 2 missed ab.u 7 tjednu trudnoću , i nakon dokazane trombofilije , pa me zanima kako znati dali je doza od 2500 dosta kako se to kontrolira i kada...bojim se da nebude dosta....
Hvala Vam

----------


## linalena

Trebam korisiti Fraxiparin 6ml, imam nešto ostatka iz Praga od 3ml. Jel i tu vrijedi matematika 3+3=6 ?

----------


## ljube

> Trebam korisiti Fraxiparin 6ml, imam nešto ostatka iz Praga od 3ml. Jel i tu vrijedi matematika 3+3=6 ?


linalena, vrijedi matematika za Fraxiparine 0,6ml (0,3ml+0,3ml=0,6ml tj. 2850 IU×2=5700 IU)

----------


## meki

cure molim pomoć iz Praga sam dobila u protokolu *Fraxiparine* ili *Clexane* 0,3mg što kod nas za moju dijagnozu ne daju to mi je rekla dr.subspecijalist koja mi je potpisala zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu i u apoteci su mi rekli da ne idu na recept nego se plačaju a nisu baš jeftine s obzirom na količinu koju trebam pa me zanima ima li načina da dobijem povrat novca od HZZO-a???'isto tako Decapeptyl ne ide na recept nego se plača pa me zanima i za njega.....pliz Help

----------


## mare41

meki, nemas trombofiliju? heparin ide preko bolnica, al samo uz potrebne nalaze i od otkucaja srca
koliko znam-za depo dec.nema povrata, al ako imas odobrene lijekove-zasto ne bi i on tu spadao

----------


## snupi

mene zanima jedna star  ja sam homozigot 4g/4g(PAI-1) i homozigot  normalnog tipa(MTHFR), homocistein mi je na 5 a intervali su od 5-15 , da li je to ok? Jos cekam lupus, faktor v leiden,tr rtc. kks i se.

----------


## meki

> meki, nemas trombofiliju? heparin ide preko bolnica, al samo uz potrebne nalaze i od otkucaja srca
> koliko znam-za depo dec.nema povrata, al ako imas odobrene lijekove-zasto ne bi i on tu spadao


Imam trombofiliju ali doktori ovdje misle da ne trebam ništa uzimati....

----------


## mare41

pinky je dobivala u splitu heparin. preko dnevne bolnice

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,ja počela s clexanom prije dva dana,bocnem se u trbuh  i već su u dvije plavice  :Undecided:  
Šta to pogodim koju žilicu ili..mislim neće mi valjda svaka injekcija ostaviti plavenilo..kako je vama koje se već neko vrijeme bockate?

----------


## s_iva

I ja sam bila dosta plava, posebno kad sam prešla na noge.
Neće baš svaka injekcija napraviti modricu, ali ja sam škužila da kad me zaboli jače kad se bocnem da sam pogodila krivo mjesto.

----------


## kiki30

da i mene zaboli i poslije još malo pecka..
a vidjeti ćemo,nekako mi sad lakše trbuh, u nogu nisam još probala ali ću morat ako mi trbuh poplavi  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ja sam isto skužila da ako me jače zaboli ubod i ako bude kapljica krvi nakon što izvadim iglu - nastane modrica. Ovaj puta je 5 fraxiparina - 0 modrica, a prošli put sam nakon 10 dana 3 šljive imala...

----------


## nina70

Ne smijete istiskivati zrak iz šprice (za razliku od drugih injekcija) i onda nebi trebale doć plavice.

----------


## tikki

Meni se čini da ako pogodim baš u kapilaricu onda nastane modrica. Zrak nikada ne istiskujem tako da mi samo mjesto uboda valjda igra ulogu (jer sve ubijek isto napravim).

----------


## kiki30

šta se zrak ne istisne prije davanja inekcije?

----------


## kiki30

ja jesam,od sutra neću pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## tikki

Kiki, ja ti malo pokuckam po šprici dok je igla prema dolje. Uštipnjem se, piknem, i polako sve istisnem (prvo heparin, na kraju zrak) i onda nakon 5 sec izvućem špricu. Taj zrak (pisale su tu cure) osigurava da se heparin raširi kroz potkožno tkivo. 

Probaj tako, možda bude manje modrica. Meni je za sada 6-0 za bez modrica  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

može,hvala tikki  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

zrak se ne istiskuje, kako je vec pisano
dobro tikki kaze-ako skuzite da pocinje bolit dok ide iglica-izvadite i promijenite mjesto uboda

----------


## nina70

Tikki je sve dobro opisala. Probajte držati iglu više okomito. Mislim da svrbi i peče ako ide preplitko pod kožu....i špekić otpustiti tek kad sav sadržaj istisneš.

----------


## Bluebella

Evo jedne koja istiskuje sav zrak, pa i najmanju tockicu... i nemam modrice od uboda!

----------


## kiki30

tikki,probala sam kako si mi rekla i u ova dva dana nema modrice!!  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Super! Ja sam se baš sad piknula i sjetila tebe, da te moram pitati jel bolje  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Bivše heparinske trudnice, zanima me kako to sve ide vezano za porod, kad nas 'skidaju' s inekcija i mora li porod biti induciran ili ne? Kako sve sve to pomalo bliži, sve mi je više pitanja u glavi...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam koristila Fraxiparin i aspirin. Od 28tt sam krvarila jer sam imala placentu previu,ali me nisu skidali sa fraxiparina. Od 30tt sam bila hospitalizirana i lezala u bolnici do poroda. Bio je to carski u 35tt,sa fragminima nisam prestajala,samovecer nakon carskog nisam primila fraxiparin,a onda sam ga dalje jos 15 dana koristila. Moj MPO je rekao da ne trebam prestajati sa fraxiparinom.

----------


## pirica

fragmin inaće ima ove "tupe" igle ili..., moram fajn piknut da bi kozu probila

----------


## ronin

Imam pitanje. :Smile: 

Zbog rezistencije na Marivarin moram sljedećih 10 mjeseci uzimati Fragmin, 10 000 dnevno u jednoj dozi.

E sad. Uzimam ga u rame, i nakon što su me neke sestre doslovce izmasakrirale, ostavile podljeve i otekline, glavna sestra je pokazala mom mužu(koji me pika) kao najbolje dati injekciju. Daje mi je savršeno, ostaje samo mala točkica, ništa ne boli. Sve pet.

Ono s čim muku mučimo je izvlačenje lijeka iz ampule.Kao prvo ova ampula(1 ml) kad se prelomi ima jako usko grlo.U bolnici su mi dali nekih 30 iglica(0.45 x 16 mm).Nikako da uspješno izvučemo lijek u špricu! Uspijemo u dva tri navrata, uvijek ostane koja kap, a moram primiti cijelu dozu.Imate kakav savjet?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ostavi malo zraka u šprici i onda nagni bočicu i taj zrak ti pomaže da se izvuče sva tekućina tako ide najlakše

----------


## ronin

Aha. Probat ću danas tako.Hvala!

----------


## uporna

> Bivše heparinske trudnice, zanima me kako to sve ide vezano za porod, kad nas 'skidaju' s inekcija i mora li porod biti induciran ili ne? Kako sve sve to pomalo bliži, sve mi je više pitanja u glavi...


Rečeno mi je da ću zadnju inekciju prije CR primiti dan prije a obzirom da sam i ranije završila ispalo je da sam dan prije i primila inekciju i na dan kad sam završila na CR mi nisu dali. 
Iskreno ne sjećam se da li su mi odmah dan nakon CR dali ponovo (mislim da jesu) ali sam stalno na viziti morala govoriti da još 6 tjedana iza poroda moram uzimati heparin na što je neki stari doktor govorio ma ne treba ali ja sam si svejedno davala na svoju ruku. Sad po rješenju vidim da su kod traženja odobrenja ukalkulirali i 6 tjedana iza poroda da mi odobre inekcije.
Čak sam imala frku jedno 2 mjeseca iza poroda jako me bolila noga i uhvatila me panika da nije tromb ali su mi napravili snimanje krvnih žila (u drugoj bolnici) gdje se pokazalo da nema tromba ali bolilo me je poprilično (inače imam visoki prag tolerancije na bol).

Vezano za to da li moraš na inducirani ili ne ne bih ti znala.

----------


## anddu

Hvala Uporna, saznala sam da bi zadnju injekciju trebalo uzeti 12 sati prije poroda, samo ne znam kako to uskladiti, mada moja doza nije velika tako da se ništa ne bi dogodilo i da porod počne ranije. Koliko sam shvatila hematologicu u principu se ide na dogovoreni porod, a ja ću više znati za 10-ak dana kad sam na pregledu, ako ne rodim prije. I meni je preporučen fragmin još tri tjedna nakon poroda

----------


## Mali Mimi

A dali znate jeli sve moraju uzimati fragmin i nakon poroda toliko, ja ga uzimam više preventivno, nisu dokazane neke teže mutacije imam onaj PAI 4G/5G miješani gen, i onaj IGM mi je pozitivan

----------


## anddu

Mimi, i meni ga davaju preventivno i to od 29 tt kad su me s andola prebacili na fragmin. Ja nikakve pretrage za trombofiliju i slično nisam ni radila nego je takva bila procjena hematologice zbog uzimanja andola i obiteljske anamneze budući da mi je majka lani obolila od tromboze a ja završila na mirovanju. I ova tri tjedna nakon poroda mi je rekla da je to preventivno, a u ambulanti su mi rekla da uglavnom sve primaju i nakon poroda

----------


## linalena

vratila se sa transfera bez preporuke za heparin :cupakosu: 

imaju moju dijagnozu, ja sam u zadnjih 4 transfera na heparinu, i sada mi napisalo Andol100
vjerojatno zbog pravila u bolnici da se može dobiti preko njih nakon pozitivne bete - ali ja bi si ga sama kupila ako nejde drukčije i to sam rekla, ali kvragu negdje su u igri očito pokvarenog telefona to izgubilo - još točno kažem sestri da samo napišu na otpusnom kako bi ga mogla sama kupiti 

imam nešto šestice od prošlog puta a i recept za četiri, valjda će mi dati u apoteci jer je recept (onaj privatni) iz trećeg mjeseca

kaj mislite, da teram po fraxiparinu ili da ipak uzimam samo andolček

----------


## Inesz

linalena,
kakvi su ti nalazi za trombofiliju?

ja sam do 19 tt bila samo na andolu 100

----------


## Konfuzija

Ovisi kakve mutacije imaš, ali ako hoćeš biti ziher, pikaj se.

----------


## linalena

heterozigot FV Leiden i mislim da MTHFR (vjerojatno je koje slovo viška)

----------


## mare41

lina, nit pomislit bez heparina, kupi do pozitivne bete pa ces onda ici na povjerenstvo

----------


## linalena

najviše me ljuti kaj mi je drŠ zadnji put rekao da bi trebala uzimati heparin od početka postupka, no s obzirom na strah od krvarenja na punkciji a ipak od transfera
svuda mi piše trombofilija i danas kada su me otpuštali neke nepoznata doktorica koju nisam ni vidjela samo je napiasla andol, pitam se dal je uopće vidjela povijest bolesti

ma kupiti ću ja, valjda će mi primiti ovaj stari privat recept

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A dali znate jeli sve moraju uzimati fragmin i nakon poroda toliko, ja ga uzimam više preventivno, nisu dokazane neke teže mutacije imam onaj PAI 4G/5G miješani gen, i onaj IGM mi je pozitivan


Kod mene iste mutacije. Kupovala sam fragmin cijelu trudnoću.
 Zadnji sam piknula u 22 sata i drugi dan u 11 bila na CR. Nakon poroda sam ga dobivala još 6 dana u bolnici i to je bilo sve.

----------


## ronin

> Ostavi malo zraka u šprici i onda nagni bočicu i taj zrak ti pomaže da se izvuče sva tekućina tako ide najlakše


da se još jednom zahvalim na ovom savjetu, zbilja nemamo problema s izvlačenjem na taj način. skužila sam da kad za izvlačenje koristim veliku iglu, a za pikanje onu malecku, da je to najbolja kombinacija.izvuče se skroz u šusu,a kad pikamo s malom, ako čvrsto uhvatimo kožu i skroz skroz polako, mic po mic, dajemo Fragmin, da niti boli, ne ostaje ni točkica a kamoli modrica. mislila sam da ću na ramenima ovo ljeto imati podljeve, a ništa se ne vidi!super.

----------


## linalena

cure koje dobivaju heparin u Petrovoj dva pitanja:

1. u petak moram po novu zalihu, da li može tko umjesto mene??

2. kako i kada kontrolirate krvnu sliku tj one neke posebne stavke (dimere i šta ja znam što)?

----------


## tvoja sjena

Pozdrav cure,
ja sam relativno nova ''fragminka'', uzimam ga 10 dana. Fragmin si dajem u nogu i prije 2 dana sam slučajno ubola u venu u nozi, sad mi je jaaako poplavilo i ostalo mi je malo krvi u šprici kad sam ubrizgala. Sad me brine dali može to imati kakve posljedice ako se da u venu? Dali onda djeluje? Od onda sam sva paranoična da opet ne pogodim venu. Inače mi nakon svakog uboda ostane modrica bez obzira na to što stavljam led prije i nakon uboda.

----------


## tikki

> cure koje dobivaju heparin u Petrovoj dva pitanja:
> 
> 1. u petak moram po novu zalihu, da li može tko umjesto mene??
> 
> 2. kako i kada kontrolirate krvnu sliku tj one neke posebne stavke (dimere i šta ja znam što)?


Lina, za pitanje br 1, meni je mama išla u petrovu podići heparin jer sam ja bila na putu. Bez problema ga je dobila (prije jedno 6 mjeseci je to bilo).

----------


## tikki

> Pozdrav cure,
> ja sam relativno nova ''fragminka'', uzimam ga 10 dana. Fragmin si dajem u nogu i prije 2 dana sam slučajno ubola u venu u nozi, sad mi je jaaako poplavilo i ostalo mi je malo krvi u šprici kad sam ubrizgala. Sad me brine dali može to imati kakve posljedice ako se da u venu? Dali onda djeluje? Od onda sam sva paranoična da opet ne pogodim venu. Inače mi nakon svakog uboda ostane modrica bez obzira na to što stavljam led prije i nakon uboda.


Jel ostaviš zrak u šprici ili ga istiskuješ van? Zrak bi trebao ostati na dnu (znači da njega zadnjeg ubrizgaš) jer on pomaže da se heparin rasprši po potkožnom tkivu. I bitno je da se štipneš i onda taj uštipnuti dio kože držiš cijelo vrijeme dok ne izvućeš iglicu, pa tek onda pustiš. Ja se nisam nikada u nogu pikala, u trbuh mi je bilo puno lakše i imam više jastučića  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Jel ostaviš zrak u šprici ili ga istiskuješ van? Zrak bi trebao ostati na dnu (znači da njega zadnjeg ubrizgaš) jer on pomaže da se heparin rasprši po potkožnom tkivu.


na ovu teoriju se moj doktor koji mi vodi trudnoću samo nasmijao i rekao da se ostavim foruma, sestre u poliklinici također uz rečenicu da se zrak istiskuje iz svake injekcije.
ja sam ga istiskivala i nisam imala niti jednu modricu. pikala sam se od 7 do 14tt sa fragminom.
e sad... svakom po volji  :Grin:

----------


## tvoja sjena

Meni su sestre rekle da zrak istiskujem van i tako i radim. Ne bockam se u trbuh, čak su i sestre rekle da ne vole trudnicama trbuh bockati a i nebi mogla sama, strah me da bebi ne naškodim. A fragmin koristim cijelu trudnoću do kraja tako da će trbuh biti veliki i tvrdi pa neznam kako bih to izvela. Znači vama se nikad nije desilo da ste venu ubole? Hm, neznam šta da radim.

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni su sestre rekle da zrak istiskujem van i tako i radim. Ne bockam se u trbuh, čak su i sestre rekle da ne vole trudnicama trbuh bockati a i nebi mogla sama, strah me da bebi ne naškodim. A fragmin koristim cijelu trudnoću do kraja tako da će trbuh biti veliki i tvrdi pa neznam kako bih to izvela. Znači vama se nikad nije desilo da ste venu ubole? Hm, neznam šta da radim.


meni se desilo. pikala sam se u trbuh, odnosno dragi me pikao i skužila sam da me najmanje pecka kad me pikne što dalje od pupka tak da je malo predaleko otišao gdje je dosta žilica. u špricu mi je kao i tebi ušlo malo krvi i iscurilo je krvi van. nisam tome pridodavala veću pozornost. 
pitala sestru u poliklinici i ona mi je rekla da se pikam bliže pupku i to je bilo to....

----------


## vatra86

Cure pravilno je ne istiskati zrak iz sprice Fragmina ili Heparina, nego kao sto je Tikki rekla, ubrizgati ga nakraju..
A ako pogodite koju zilicu ne bi trebalo biti nista, ali su nas ucili da ako ubodemo zilu da malo izvucemo iglu i promijenimo joj smjer

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure pravilno je ne istiskati zrak iz sprice Fragmina ili Heparina


morat ćemo ovaj link onda proslijediti našim doktorima i sestrama po bolncama i poliklinikama... nek se educiraju  :Yes:

----------


## tvoja sjena

Sad sam još zbunjenija  :Unsure:  Meni sestra u bolnici rekla da zrak istiskujem. Sad kako znati što je ispravno?! A šta se žile tiče ja nisam ni primijetila dok cijelu nisam ubrizgala i na kraju se krv pojavila pa sve poplavilo. Znači to nije toliko bitno? Probat izbječ i to je to. Uh, bit će to duga borba.

----------


## Bluebella

> Sad sam još zbunjenija  Meni sestra u bolnici rekla da zrak istiskujem. Sad kako znati što je ispravno?!


radi onako kako se osječaš da je najsigurnije. ako ti je sestra rekla da ga tiskaš van, onda tako i radi. 
probaj jednom ne istiskati pa ti možda bude lakše....   :neznam: 
baš sam upute čitala i ne piše ništa ..... 
na kraju krajeva uvijek možeš pitati doktora za savjet kod pregleda.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> na ovu teoriju se moj doktor koji mi vodi trudnoću samo nasmijao i rekao da se ostavim foruma, sestre u poliklinici također uz rečenicu da se zrak istiskuje iz svake injekcije.
> ja sam ga istiskivala i nisam imala niti jednu modricu. pikala sam se od 7 do 14tt sa fragminom.
> e sad... svakom po volji


Ali piše čak i na uputstvima da se zrak ne istiskuje, i čuli smo i od dr. kako se zrak ne istiskuje tako da nije to samo priča po forumima, ja ga ne istiskujem i isto nemam ni jednu modricu i pikam se cijelo vrijeme u trbuh. Neki dan sam pogodila žilicu ali nije bilo niš strašno malčice je samo poplavilo

----------


## Bluebella

> Ali piše čak i na uputstvima da se zrak ne istiskuje, i čuli smo i od dr. kako se zrak ne istiskuje tako da nije to samo priča po forumima, ja ga ne istiskujem i isto nemam ni jednu modricu i pikam se cijelo vrijeme u trbuh. Neki dan sam pogodila žilicu ali nije bilo niš strašno malčice je samo poplavilo


imala sam ove upute u kutiji http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-05-02-893.pdf (nisam uzimala na recept fragmin nego sam kupovala, možda je u ljekarnama druga isporuka). tu nigdje ne piše..

----------


## linalena

meni se od 2 uboda pojavilo nešto kao alergija, kao ubodi mrava, onako bijeli mali ispupčeni otoci, no to se vidi samo nakon tuširanja ili mazanja kremom. Iako mislim da sam to izazvala sa ubodom dok se još nije osušio alkohol

mi ne istiskamo zrak i ovaj put uopće nema masnica osim se na nekoliko mjesta osjeća grudica ispod kože

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja koristim od pfizera i tu baš piše da se zrak NE istiskuje kako bi se dobila puna doza lijeka

----------


## vatra86

Naravno da ce svaka cura koristiti onako kako im je med.sestra rekla. Ali ja sam se uvjerila u srednjoj skoli Da nisu sve sestre upucene u neke stvari pa tako i u davanje niskomolekularnog heparina u vasem slucaju je to Fragmin, tek na studiju sestrinstva po zagrebackim klinikama su me tamosnje sestre naucile i to na odjelu kirurgije jer smo ih tamo davale skoro pa svim pacijentima. Da ne pametujem, nista se lose nece dogoditi osim masnica... Znam da vam nije lako, zato vam zelim puno strpljenja...  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Moram se nadovezati na pricu s uputstvima... meni je na clexanu ili fragminu (vise se ne sjecam tocno) pisalo da se zrak ne istiskuje. U petrovoj recimo neke sestre istiskuju, neke ne. 
Ali u potpunosti potpisujem vatru, svatko neka koristi onako kako se osjeca sigurnije. I u nedoumici, pitajte doktora/sestru.

----------


## bramasole

Pozdrav svima! Nakon dva spontana u iducoj mi je trudnoci preporucena terapija niskomolekularnim heparinom. Sada sam trudna 15+5, a Fragmin 5000 uzimam od 4+5. Neki dan sam vadila krv pa mi nesto nije jasno. PV mi je 1.05 (interval 0.7-1.12), a PV INR 1.0 (interval 2.0-3.5). Dok mi je nalaz prije trudnoce bio PV 1.03, a PV INR 0.96. Meni to sve djeluje kao da se nista puno nije promijenilo od te terapije. Razumije li se koja od vas u te vrijednosti? Hvala!

----------


## linalena

Bramasole ja ti ne znam, tek sada jedan dan idem to vaditi prvi put

Usput - gdje vaditi d-dimere i kaj se ono još vadi??? za jedno sam dobila (mislim za PV) uputnicu za dom zdravlja a za ostalo ne znam

Ja nakon 2 mjeseca pikanja trbuha prešla malo na noge dok se trbuh oporavi

----------


## bramasole

Ja sam neki dan na vlastitu inicijativu tražila uputnicu za vađenje krvi od dr. opće prakse pa su mi u Domu zdravlja izvadili krv samo za PV i PV-INR. 
Danas idem na uzv pa ću ju pitati kakav mi je taj nalaz, a sutra ću otići do bolnice pitati doktora koji mi je i preporučio terapiju - vjerujem da ću biti pametnija  :Very Happy: 
Inače, koliko sam ja uspjela shvatiti, bitni su D-dimeri, Fibrinogen, APTV, PV, PV-INR i trombociti.
Prije trudnoće samo to kontrolirala na Rebru - tamošnja hematologica mi je dala uputnicu. 
Mislim da te neke detaljnije pretrage u Domu zdravlja ne mogu učiniti.
Mene muž cijelo vrijeme pika u ruku, ali mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se 'preselimo' na neko drugo mjesto  :Smile: 
Btw, koliko tjedana si sad trudna?

----------


## linalena

ja 12 tt

Ne znam dal to ima veze s heparinom no kako mi koža na trbuhu reagira svrbežom i nakon toga plikovima, jučer navečer se bez veze počoham po pupku i ajme kako mi je sve pocrvenilo, unutra čak i nateklo malo

----------


## bramasole

Ili pitaj doktora ili pokušaj s pikanjem na neko drugo mjesto. Meni ruke znaju pocrniti i zna se tu i tamo pojaviti koja kvrga, ali nije me nikad ništa svrbilo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena a jel ubodeš iglu do kraja i pod kutom od najmanje 45 stupnjeva jer možda si daješ preplitko

----------


## vikki

Da je alergija na tu vrstu injekcije, bila bi na bilo kojem dijelu tijela gdje si daješ, mislim. A svrbež trbuha u tvojim tjednima je normalna  :Smile:  ja sam od 13. do 17. tjedna imala crveni trbuh, listove i leđa, pomoglo je nekakvo Palmersovo ulje iz DM-a baš za trudnički svrbež kod rastezanja kože.

Inače, preporodila sam se otkad si sama dajem Fragmin u nadlakticu. Bedra su mi puna kapilara pa bih imala ogromne podljeve jer bih svako malo zakačila neku, a u trbuh se nisam pikala jer nisam imala viška sala u početku, poslije kad sam ga dobila bilo mi nelagodno bosti tu. 
Uglavnom, nakon što se MM jedan dan nije pojavio doma u vrijeme kad sam trebala dobiti injekciju u ruku, otkrila sam da nije nemoguće dati si sam, i sad sam se ispraksirala, i lijevom i desnom. Podljevi su mali, ako ih i ima, prođu za dan-dva.

----------


## linalena

vidiš vikki nije mi palo na pamet, iako se mažem ujutro s kremom a navečer s uljem - malemi ti je predivan, kako slatka slika

mislim da dobro dajemo,jedino nekada pogodimo na loše mjesto

išla jutros konačno izvaditi nalaze koagulograma, baš me zanima kak izgledaju

----------


## bramasole

Cure, ja sam danas bila u bolnici. Doktor me danas htio hospitalizirati, ali zamolila sam ga da dođem u ponedjeljak s obzirom da mi preko vikenda ionako nikakve pretrage ne bi vršili. Moj nalaz PV-INR od 1.0 nije dobar. Možda će mi biti potrebna veća doza. Koji heparin vi koristite i od koliko jedinica? 
Inače, jučer sam bila na uzv i beba je super!

----------


## linalena

evo i ja baš danas to izvadila i rezultat je:

PV 1.32 (>0.7)
PV INR 0.9 (2.0-3.5)  pored rezultata piše L (nisko) a pored ref.vrijednosti preporuka antikoagulantna terapija 

ja sam na 0.4ml, imam trenutno 74kg na 165cm

sada si me splašila, tek su mi u utorak gotovi ostali nalazi

----------


## bramasole

Ne znam sto da ti kazem. Ja sam bila kod dr. Duica. Za PV mi je rekao da mi je ok, ali da ne bi smio prelaziti 1.12. A INR mi je definitivno prenizak s obzirom da primam terapiju. Inace je to kao ok nalaz za trudnice koje ne primaju heparin, ali nama bi INR trebao dosegnuti raspon od 2-3.5. pa ce valjda povisivati dozu sve dok se to ne postigne. Javit cu ti sto ce se zbivati u bolnici.
Moj Fragmin od 5000 ima 0,2 ml. Ne znam ima li to kakve veze, ali ja sad imam 62 kg i 176 cm, a s 57 kg sam ostala trudna.

----------


## vikki

Ja ništa od toga nisam vadila osim na početku trudnoće kad su vrijednosti bile unutar referentnih. Fragmin 5000 i.u. dobivam zbog godinama povišenih antikardiolipinskih antitijela (i navodnog antifosfolipidnog sindroma, mada se imunolozi i ginekolozi ne slažu oko te dijagnoze), a i tu su mi dozu, gotovo sam sigurna, odokativno dali i "za svaki slučaj" (startala sam s 52 kg na 163 cm, sad sam 13 kg u plusu, nitko nije u međuvremenu tražio nikakve nalaze).

----------


## bramasole

Oprosti, znaci ti uzimas Fragmin od 10 000 jedinica?

----------


## bramasole

Sad tek vidim da si mi vec odgovorila. Bas gledam u ovim uputama od lijeka pa ne pise da postoji 5000 od 0,4 ml. I meni su vadili samo na pocetku trudnoce kad sam lezala u bolnici. To sam neki dan skuzila. Tada mi je PV bio 0,66, a INR 1.3.
Niti ja ne razumijem na temelju cega odredjuju doze. 
Ja sam PAI heterozigot i MTHFR.

----------


## bramasole

Vikki, sorry, pisem s mobitela pa mi je sve nekako zbrckano. Zbunila sam se :Razz:  Nisam niti gledala tko pise  :Smile:  Znaci ti i ja koristimo istu dozu...

----------


## vikki

> Vikki, sorry, pisem s mobitela pa mi je sve nekako zbrckano. Zbunila sam se Nisam niti gledala tko pise  Znaci ti i ja koristimo istu dozu...


Da  :Smile:  s tim da mislim da je kod mene preventivno, pa nema razloga provjeravati ove parametre koji su uglavnom oduvijek uredni (a ACA koji je povišen ionako se ne može sniziti od heparina).

----------


## bramasole

Vikki, i meni su oni govorili kako mi zapravo heparin nije potreban, ali su  mi ga ipak odlucili dati s obzirom na anamnezu, tj. pobacaje. Meni su inace svi oni silni nalazi uredni. Nista vise ne razumijem pa mogu samo cekati sto ce oni reci ili poduzeti. I ne opterecivati se. Valjda znaju kaj rade  :Smile:  
U kojem si ti tjednu?

----------


## vikki

Danas punih 37  :Smile:

----------


## bramasole

Opaa! Pa beba samo sto nije tu  :Very Happy:  Supeer! Lijepa vijest!
I do kad su ti rekli uzimati heparin?

----------


## vikki

Do sljedece kontrole koja ce biti s 38+2, a onda cemo vidjeti. Ako izdrzimo dotada  :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

Ispricavam se na OT, ali vidim da Vikki tu pise pa joj zelim poslati jednu veliku pusu i reci da mi je neizmjerno drago citati da je pred porodom. Vikki draga, zelim ti sto ljepsi susret s bebacem! I hvala ti jos jednom od srca sto si i meni svojevremeno ovako nesebicno dijelila savjete u vezi imunoloskih pretraga i heparina i na taj nacin vjerojatno uvelike pomogla da danas zivim ovu caroliju u kojoj se trenutno nalazim.  :Heart:

----------


## tina2701

..ako sad od 01.09. idu najjeftiniji lijekovi na listi...jel to onda Fraxiparin??? koristila sam clexane u prvoj trudnoći....

----------


## kika222

Pozdrav žene, za tj dana idem kod dr.A ali sam nestrpljiva pa molim ako mi netko može pojasniti nalaz:

MTHFR(C677T) homozigot( mutacija)
PAI -1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G , ostalo je valjda ok!
Hvala

----------


## bramasole

Kika,kod mene je sve isto osim sto sam ja MTHFR heterozigot. Vjerojatno ce ti u iducoj trudnoci prepisati heparin injekcije. Barem je kod mene tako :Wink:

----------


## dvacvetica

Drage moje, ja sam vto radila u maju mjesecu kod prof. Vlaisavljevica, uspjela je i nosim dvije bebe.
U 8 tjednu trudnoce, dijagnostikovan hematom koji je dijelom iscureo a dijelom ostao da egzistira do 13 tjedna.
Doktorki bilo nešto sumnjivo pa me pošalje da uradim nalaz na stecene i urođene trombofilije. Zakljucak visok rizik od trombofilije.
Dr. rekla da se odmah javim hematologu i da necekam puno, ali ja laganica dok nisam malo prokrvarila.
Odem kod ginica sve ok sa bebama i trudnocom kaze samo si iz hematoloških razloga prokvarila. Ja odmah kod hematologa propisao mi da koristim folnu kiselinu od 5 mg i heferol kapsule i 3800 i.j. fraksiparina. U međuvremenu da uradim d-dimer i prema njegovim vrijednostima da prilagodimo dozu fraksiparina. Pošto nigdje nismo mogli da nađemo fraksiparin, predložen je clivarin. U međuvremenu d-dimer je urađen i vrijednost je 1.7 a gornja granica  je 1.29. Tada mi je smanjio na 1700 i.j. i sa primam s.c. u ruku svaki dan. Tamo mi stoji da cu cijelu trudnocu primati clivarin, ali da ce doziranje zavisiti od vrijednosti d-dimera. 
Da li je neka od forumašica imala iskustva sa clivarinom, ja nisam stigla da iščitam sve postove(izvinjavam se). 
Kako je trudnoca protekla?

----------


## mare41

moram priznati ad nisam čula za clivarin, al pretpostavljam da je drugi proizvođač pa ne znamo za njega, al ako su rekli-to je onda sve niskomolekularni heparin

----------


## tatper1981

Bok! Vidim da ovdje nije bilo nikog neko vrijeme, ali se nadam da će mi ipak netko odgovoriti. Dakle, imala sam dva spontana pobačaja (u 5. i 9. tt), pa sam napravila pretrage na trombofiliju i dokazana mi je mutacija PAI-1 4G/5G. Sad sam opet trudna 6+4 i išla sam prof. Đ., međutim, nije mi dao nikakvu terapiju osim Duphastona i Plibexa, rekao je da je sve u redu i da neće trebati. Sad sam malo zbunjena, jer me moj gin.poslala njemu upravo zbog toga. Može li mi netko nešto reći o tome? Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## linalena

to je vjerojanto slabija mutacija koja nije direktno povezana s trombofilijom koja bi mogla činiti problema, vjeruj doktoru ipak je on stručnjak na tom teritoriju
Ili odi privatno kod hematologa po drugo mišljenje , ja sam išla kod prof Labara u Voćarsku jedino kaj je prvi pregled 500 kn :Evil or Very Mad:  a samo pregledava papire i daje savjete i preporuke al mi je njegova preporuka za heparin svuda bila dovoljna

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Bok! Vidim da ovdje nije bilo nikog neko vrijeme, ali se nadam da će mi ipak netko odgovoriti. Dakle, imala sam dva spontana pobačaja (u 5. i 9. tt), pa sam napravila pretrage na trombofiliju i dokazana mi je mutacija PAI-1 4G/5G. Sad sam opet trudna 6+4 i išla sam prof. Đ., međutim, nije mi dao nikakvu terapiju osim Duphastona i Plibexa, rekao je da je sve u redu i da neće trebati. Sad sam malo zbunjena, jer me moj gin.poslala njemu upravo zbog toga. Može li mi netko nešto reći o tome? Unaprijed zahvaljujem



idi dr.Hafneru na Sv.Duh po drugo mišljenje. Meni je prof.Đ rekao ništa, a konzilij odlučio heparin cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## crvenkapica77

zanima  me  moze li  ginekolog  napisati  recept  za  heparin   i  sa  receptom  ga  dignes  u  ljekarni  ili  ne  ??
eto  onak me zanima  jel tko tako radio

----------


## ljube

Može ti soc. ginekolog napisati privatni (crni) recept i kupiš heparin u ljekarni, tek od potvrđene trudnoće, naravno uz indikacije, imaš pravo na njega preko HZZO-a.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ja sam bila kratko hospitalizirana a kad se kod povjerenstva liječničkog na preporuku konzilija dobilo odobrenje za heparin na teret hzzo, mjesečno sam podizala u bolnici za slijedeći mjesec. I tako do 42 dana iza poroda.

----------


## kika222

> Bok! Vidim da ovdje nije bilo nikog neko vrijeme, ali se nadam da će mi ipak netko odgovoriti. Dakle, imala sam dva spontana pobačaja (u 5. i 9. tt), pa sam napravila pretrage na trombofiliju i dokazana mi je mutacija PAI-1 4G/5G. Sad sam opet trudna 6+4 i išla sam prof. Đ., međutim, nije mi dao nikakvu terapiju osim Duphastona i Plibexa, rekao je da je sve u redu i da neće trebati. Sad sam malo zbunjena, jer me moj gin.poslala njemu upravo zbog toga. Može li mi netko nešto reći o tome? Unaprijed zahvaljujem


Ja sam MTHFR(C677T) homozigot( mutacija)
PAI -1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G  i dr A. Mi je samo odmahnuo rukom i rekao mi je da pijem aspirin 100, folacin i vitamin d... Jesam možda i ja trebala primiti heparin???  Danas mi je 7dnt.. Hvala

----------


## smarija

kika ja imam iste mutacije kao ti i prije postupka moram biti na aspirinu 100,folna,beviplex, a po odradjenom embriotransferu prekidam sa aspirinom i nastavljam sa clexanom.

----------


## kika222

Ja  to pijem već dva mj, dosad sam uvijek prokrvarila 8dnt, možda mi sad to pomogne, ne znam. Dr.A smatra da to nije ništa strašno  a kod hematologa nisam išla...

----------


## smarija

kika po odradjenim nalazima na trombofiliju isla sam hematologu koja je na osnovu tih nalaza i mojih spontanih rekla pod obavezno heparin,to je bilo prosle godine u 11-om mjesecu i od tad pa do danas sam na aspirinu 100,jedino sam imala prekid aspirina u 5-om mjesecu ove godine jer sam tad radila FET ali sam primala heparin.Mozda bi bolo dobro da odes kod hematologa jer to je ipak njegova oblast a ne od ginekologa.Ja sam iz Banja Luke i ovde sam sve radila i takodje hematolog je iz BL.

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti smarija. Tražit ću hematologa, a jel misliš da aspirin može smetati poslije transfera? Ja sam mislila da je to još potrebno jer potiče cirkulaciju... Prije na Svetom Duhu pila sam andol 100...

----------


## smarija

Ne moze ti naskoditi cak sto vise mozeti samo pomoci,meni je recimo moja ginekologica rekla da bi ona isla samo sa aspirinom do utvrdjivanja srcane radnje (zao joj da se ja bodem svaki dan) pa tek onda presla na heparin dok hematologica se nije slozila sa njom.Moj savjet trazi hematologa sto prije i posavjetuj se sa njim jos nije kasno.

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti smarija, želim ti puno sreće!!!!

----------


## smarija

nemoj da se zahvaljujes vec trk hematologu  :Yes: ,hvala i ja tebi takodje zelim da za koji dan beta bude veeelikaaaa

----------


## linalena

> zanima  me  moze li  ginekolog  napisati  recept  za  heparin   i  sa  receptom  ga  dignes  u  ljekarni  ili  ne  ??
> eto  onak me zanima  jel tko tako radio


za recept ne znam, meni moja nije htjela dati ali sam znala kupiti ako je na povijesti bolesti pisalo u terapiji




> Može ti soc. ginekolog napisati privatni (crni) recept i kupiš heparin u ljekarni, tek od potvrđene trudnoće, naravno uz indikacije, imaš pravo na njega preko HZZO-a.


da ali prije treba proći neki oblik komisije ili proceduru u bolnici

Ja sam valjda godinu dala pila Andol100 i folacin i to sve do potvrđene trudnoće u maternici, dakle do nekih 6tt

----------


## crvenkapica77

moj nalaz je   MTHFR(C677T) 
PAI -1 (4G/5G)heterozigot

i  po  dr.  ja nisam  za heparin  ,  tako  da  ne mogu dobit  ni  preko hzzo  
zato pitam  da  ih  kupujem sama  opet mi treba   recept jelda  ??  kako  to dobit

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> moj nalaz je   MTHFR(C677T) 
> PAI -1 (4G/5G)heterozigot
> 
> i  po  dr.  ja nisam  za heparin  ,  tako  da  ne mogu dobit  ni  preko hzzo  
> zato pitam  da  ih  kupujem sama  opet mi treba   recept jelda  ??  kako  to dobit


Zašto misliš da ti treba heparin ako te liječnik ne podržava? Konzultiraj se na više strana, ginekolog, hematolog... Nije heparin bezazlen! Koagulacija krvi se mijenja.

ja sam kupila do odluke povjerenstva, ali apsolutno uz važeću preporuku i recept liječnika koji me pratio. Čekalo se povjerenstvo a oni se sastaju tipa jednom u10 dana.

----------


## linalena

crvenkapice77 moraš naći nekoga doktora koji će ti napisati tu preporuku ili svoj privatni recept ili probaj naći preko tu teme Lijekovi poklanjam.... ali pitanje jel ćeš skupiti dovoljno injekcija
meni pomno kontroliraju koliko dobijem, jedno smo slučajno istisnuli prije uboda i joj problema - pa što pa kako....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Zašto misliš da ti treba heparin ako te liječnik ne podržava? Konzultiraj se na više strana, ginekolog, hematolog... Nije heparin bezazlen! Koagulacija krvi se mijenja.
> 
> ja sam kupila do odluke povjerenstva, ali apsolutno uz važeću preporuku i recept liječnika koji me pratio. Čekalo se povjerenstvo a oni se sastaju tipa jednom u10 dana.



pa  nekako  mislim  ,  vec  su pisale  ovdje  cure   sa  istim nalazima  da  su koristile  heparin  ,  
meni  to  cudno,  ne daj  Boze  da  se  nesto  desi  u trudnoci   ....

----------


## alma_itd

Ja te razumijem *Crvenkapice* u potpunosti. Nakon dva losa isustva naravno da puses na hladno i da si uplasena. Ja sam bila ocajna kad sam otisla mom dr. i trazila uputnicu za imunologiju(problem nepravilno duplirajucih beta). Tad mi je rekao da on standardno daje Heparin nakon treceg neuspjeha :Shock:  Izvadila sam nalaze,na koje se ceka 2-3 mjeseca,u medjuvremenu imala FET,pocela piti aspirin i primati Fraxiparin iako nisu bili gotovi nalazi. Trudnoca je konacno uspjela i u ja mislim trecwem mjesecu trudnoce sam saznala rezultate-snizen S protein,indikacija za heparin. Znaci,primala bi ga ta 3 mjeseca i da su nalazi bili dobri :Shock:  Zelim ti svu srecu da ti naredni postupak bude uspjesan.

----------


## tatper1981

Hvala curke. Poslušat ću vaše savjete.

----------


## tina2701

u prvoj trudnoći sam se bockala od 5 tt u trbuh i sve bilo ok što se tiče plavica....a sada katastrofa u drugoj trudnoći...pa me zanima ima li možda širenje i skupljanje kože trbuha u trudnoći veze s tim što je sad plavica do plavice??....šljivik doslovno...

----------


## MajaPOP

ja se bodem u trbuh sa Fragminom (2x2500 IJ), a Pregniyl primam u guzu svaki drugi dan u klinici (to vec ne mogu sama niti imam koga u blizini da me pika). Trbuh me nekad uopce ne boli, a nekad strava. Ne mogu bost onak na trzaj, nego ja to polako pa kako kad, ali sve cu istrpit samo da sve bude OK sa mrvicom!

----------


## linalena

Meni je ovaj put trbuh jako brzo loše reagirao, uz masnice i kvrge pojavio se i osip koji bi se vidio nakon češkanja (a jako zna svrbiti) ili tuširanja. Hematolog je rekao da je to površinska reakcija masnog tkiva, jer mi na nogama ne reagira osim povremenom kvrgom ili masnicom. Moja teorija je i da kreme s kojima mažem trbuh odmažu jer dosada nikada nisam imala takvu reakciju a bila sam već više puta na heparinu, no ajd najduže 2 tjedna a i koža koja se rasteže pa ko zna kaj se sve zbiva u potkožnim dijelovima kože

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta   znaci  kad  je  ACE   II  ?

----------


## ljube

> sta   znaci  kad  je  ACE   II  ?


To je uredan nalaz- homozigot divljeg tipa.

----------


## Konfuzija

> tek od potvrđene trudnoće, naravno uz indikacije, imaš pravo na njega preko HZZO-a.


Ljube, imaš li ti neki HZZO-v dokument u kojem je trombofilija u trudnoći indikacija za odobravanje heparina? Meni je objašnjeno da to nije tako i da ovisi o dobroj volji, tj. proračunu bolnice kojoj pripadaš. 
Tako da je meni bolničko povjerenstvo *odbilo* davati heparin, usprkos prethodnom spontanom pobačaju i preporukama četiri subspecijalista.
Ako još tko ima takav problem, rado bih da mi se javi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> To je uredan nalaz- homozigot divljeg tipa.


ok  hvala,  onda  je to  ok,  
ostaje  samo  pai  1  4g/  5g  i  onaj  mtfhr   
dvi  blaze  mutacije  
pokusavam  doc  do  hematologa  u splitu   ,  svugdje  se  naruciva  i ceka   :Sad:   ......valjda  cu  uspjet   doc  do nekoga  do  12mj    da  mi samo  kaze  jesam  li ili  nisam  za  heparin,  nek  mi to  hematolog  potvrdi   jer  nikad  i nije  .onda  cu biti  mirna  i  ostavit  to  na miru  .

----------


## ljube

> Ljube, imaš li ti neki HZZO-v dokument u kojem je trombofilija u trudnoći indikacija za odobravanje heparina? Meni je objašnjeno da to nije tako i da ovisi o dobroj volji, tj. proračunu bolnice kojoj pripadaš. 
> Tako da je meni bolničko povjerenstvo *odbilo* davati heparin, usprkos prethodnom spontanom pobačaju i preporukama četiri subspecijalista.
> Ako još tko ima takav problem, rado bih da mi se javi.


Dokument nemam, do sada je to išlo sistemom da hematolog ili ginekolog-bolnički (npr. Đelmiš iz Petrove, Dujić na Merkuru, Hafner ili Matijević na Sv. Duhu,... da ne nabrajam po bolnicama) daje mišljenje na temelju indikacija (nalaza i prethodnih ishoda) te ako se konzilij složio s time to ide na bolničko povjerenstvo.
Ako netko ima slično iskustvo da ga je bolničko povjerenstvo odbilo neka se javi.

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, koja bolnica je u pitanju i kakvi su ti nalazi

----------


## Konfuzija

4g/4g na PAI-1, prethodni missed i 39 godina starosti su mi indikacije, a tome koja je bolnica ne bih još javno, ali nije isključeno da hoću... 
*Još jednom molim ako je netko imao slučaj da mu je bolničko povjerenstvo odbilo liječenje da mi se javi.*

----------


## Inesz

Konfuzija,
nevjerojatno da su te odbili.
jesi prošla obradu u bolnici? je li imaš na pismeno negativan nalaz komisije koja odobrava teramiju NMH u trudnoći?

----------


## Konfuzija

Je, crno na bijelo sve... Koju obradu u bolnici?! To me nisu ni tražili, a ne znam kako bih to izvela s obzirom na štrajk liječnika i moj hematom koji krvari i zahtijeva strogo mirovanje.

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, nakon niza neuspjeha (sto prirodnih sto VTO spontanih i biokemijskih), u ovoj trudnoci hematolog mi je propisao Fragmin 2x2500IJ, Prednisol 10mg i Folan 5g. 
10. dan od uzimanja Fragmina radila sam trombocite i bili su OK. Kako mi je kontrola kod hematologa tek 15.12, ne znam da li da opet kontroliram trombocite ili ne (hematolog je u drugom gradu pa njegovo misljenje ne mogu dobiti do gorenjg datum). Do kada se uopce pika Fragmin? Moje indikacije su, pored prvih tuznih pobrojanih, heterozigot na Pai i MTHFR. 
Tnx za svki pomocni odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> 4g/4g na PAI-1, prethodni missed i 39 godina starosti su mi indikacije, a tome koja je bolnica ne bih još javno, ali nije isključeno da hoću... 
> *Još jednom molim ako je netko imao slučaj da mu je bolničko povjerenstvo odbilo liječenje da mi se javi.*


Što su napisali u rješenju?  Nevjerojatno!

----------


## linalena

> Drage moje, nakon niza neuspjeha (sto prirodnih sto VTO spontanih i biokemijskih), u ovoj trudnoci hematolog mi je propisao Fragmin 2x2500IJ, Prednisol 10mg i Folan 5g. 
> 10. dan od uzimanja Fragmina radila sam trombocite i bili su OK. Kako mi je kontrola kod hematologa tek 15.12, ne znam da li da opet kontroliram trombocite ili ne (hematolog je u drugom gradu pa njegovo misljenje ne mogu dobiti do gorenjg datum). Do kada se uopce pika Fragmin? Moje indikacije su, pored prvih tuznih pobrojanih, heterozigot na Pai i MTHFR. 
> Tnx za svki pomocni odgovor


pa Fragmin cijelu trudnoću, ako se ne varam - dapače tek u drugom i trećem tromjesječju dolazi do izražaja njegova korist 
A jel imaš popis kaj još trebaš napraviti -  d-dimeri, aptv i nekih 3-4 krvnih testova se radi

----------


## amazonka

U skladu s novom reorganizacijom foruma post o poklanjanju fragmina preselila sam na pripadajuću temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...%BEim-lijekove

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene opet tu, od danas opet pikalica Fragmina  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Cure koje si dajete Fragmin, jel se vama dogadja nakon pikanja da imate "val vrućine"?
Jesam ja to umislila? ovako preko zime baš skužim. Čim se piknem, pa recimo 2-3 minute kasnije krene takva toplina mojim tijelom. Još ću se navuć na Fragmin :D :D :D ovisnica  :Laughing:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne. To te možda adrenalin puca od uzbuđenja.  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Ahaha, možda....moguće. Ali tako mi je bilo do sad svaki put, u svakom postupku od kad ga koristim. :D

----------


## elena-mk

Cure, pitanje! Ja sam u 14tt i odmah nakon transfera sam pocela sa Clexane 0.2 i femibion 1 prenatalne vitamine. Sad u drugom trimestru po preporuci doca presla sam na Pregnacare ,ali danas slucajno na kutijici sitnim slovima procitah da se ovi vitamini ne smiju piti ako koristite heparin ili neku dr antikoagulac. terapiju 
(najvjerojatnije zbog vitamina k i omega3). Ima koja iskustvo? Koje vi prenatalne vitamine koristite?

----------


## Konfuzija

Elena, jesi pitala doktora? Meni to ne izgleda alarmantno, to je stvarno mala doza heparina i još ako ih ne uzimaš istovremeno... mislim da ne bi trebalo smetati. Solgarov Prenatal je kvalitetan, ali je meni smetao miris (nema vitamin K ni omegu, sad pogledala).

----------


## elena-mk

> Elena, jesi pitala doktora? Meni to ne izgleda alarmantno, to je stvarno mala doza heparina i još ako ih ne uzimaš istovremeno... mislim da ne bi trebalo smetati. Solgarov Prenatal je kvalitetan, ali je meni smetao miris (nema vitamin K ni omegu, sad pogledala).


Hvala Konfuzija  na odgovoru, konsultovala se i kupila MamaVit.

----------


## Loly

Podižem malo!
Imala sam prije nekoliko dana operaciju krajnika (napravila laboratorijsku i transfuziološku obradu), te sam 12 h prije i 12 h posli operaciji primila po jednu inekciju fraxiparine 0,4 ml. Zanima me trebam li to spomenuti svom mpo dr na konzultacijama za sljedeći postupak?

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas  mi je  17  dan  kako sam  na   fragminu  2500
jos   nisam  vadila  kks,  
kad  ste  vi   kontrolirali  prvi put krv  nakon  uzimanja heparina  ?

----------


## elena-mk

Ja sam tek 12tt, kad mi je i prekinut, cekali smo da se prvo formira posteljica. Pocela sam prvog dana nakon transfera.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Loly*, mislim da ne. To ti se izluči iz organizma, a sve i da primaš u stimulaciji ne bi imalo neki kontra efekt.
*Crvenkapice*, to ti je stvarno mala doza, ja sam primala istu od transfera i tek sam nekih par tjedan poslije bete vadila ks.

----------


## Konfuzija

I da još jednom pozovem one kojima je bolničko povjerenstvo (nakon potvrđene trudnoće) odbilo dati heparin neka mi se jave, može i pp. Moramo se same izboriti za svoja prava!

----------


## Brunaa

Cure, da li znate da li se tijekom uzimanja terapije NMH (točnije fragmin uzimam) smije piti i dodatak prehrani OMEGA - 3? 
Zbog nedostatka omege u organizmu dobila sam preporuku da trebam popiti barem 1 dozu (to je taman 3 mjeseca), doc zna da sam trudna i da se pikam fragminom i uzimam još aspirin protect. Negdje sam pročitala, al ne znam gdje, da jedno ne ide uz drugo... Jel ima netko tko je koristio oboje istovremeno?

----------


## Konfuzija

A kako znaš da ti fali omega?

Koliko mi je poznato, uz fragmin nije potreban aspirin, a omega masne kiseline se mogu uzimati samo uz liječnički nadzor.

----------


## Brunaa

*Konfuzija* radila sam provjeru vitamina i minerala.

----------


## Konfuzija

Hm, ako ti je doktor rekao da možeš... Premda omege nisu od životne važnosti u prvom tromjesečju.  :Undecided:

----------


## Brunaa

Cure kad vadite nalaze tijekom trudnoće vezane za trombofiliju da li se to jutro pikate, ili poslije nalaza, ili npr.piknete se pa za 2h vaditi nalaze?

----------


## anddu

Brunaa stvarno ti ne treba i fragmin i aspirin. Ja sam skinuta s andola radi prelaska na fragmin. A za nalaze za teombofiliju ne znam, nisam ih nikad radila.

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa stvarno ti ne treba i fragmin i aspirin. Ja sam skinuta s andola radi prelaska na fragmin.


*anddu*, ne pijem aspirin uz fragmin na svoju ruku, nego prema preporuci hematologa, imunologa i ginekologa, receno mi je da ću aspirin piti do 30 i nekog tt, ne znam točno, na nalazu imam zapisano.

----------


## tatper1981

Ima li tko da je od Fragmina dobio osip na mjestu primjene? Ja ga koristim nešto više od mjesec dana (od 21.tt), prvo u dozi od 2500, a onda sam prije 5 dana prešla na dozu od 5000 zbog i dalje previsokih d-dimera (3200). Primijetila sam taj osip baš onda kad sam prešla na taj Fragmin od 5000.

----------


## lavko

Ajde da ti ja odgovorim. Na Fraksiparinu sam. Imala sam od njega svrbez za poludit. I ponekad crvene fleke, ponekad ne. Nakon peripetija i nalaza koje sam odradila, ustanovilo se da je to alergija na inekcije i da se moze javiti bilo kad u toku davanja, ne mora odmah. Pocela sam piti kalcij, u dogovoru s ginicem, i nakon dva tri tjedna svrbez nestao.
Nije bas kao tvoj slucaj, ali ako ti je krvna slika u redu i nije neizdrzivo, obicno se nastavlja. Ali, nemoj se nikako oslanjati samo na forumske odgovore. Pitaj doktora obavezno.

----------


## lavko

A sad ja. Dala sam si veceras inekciju i izasle su dvije kapljice krvi. Hocu prezivjet? 

I jos nesto. Koliko cesto kontrolirate krvnu sliku? Ja bih najradije svaki tjedan jer sam u strahu da mi ne padnu trombciti. Molim vas nemojte reci da je ne kontrolirate jer je to tek katastrofa. Dakle, koliko cesto?

----------


## nivesa

Krvnu sliku bi trebala kontrolirati barem dva puta mjesecno,a krv je normalna pojava,jednostavno pogodis kapilaricu pa to mora izaci van. Bolje tako nego da dobijes masnice . Kolicina trombocita se nekada niti ne promjeni za neki preveliki broj,meni su jako malo padali,to je vise prevencija od zgrusavanja krvi. Bitno je tko ti je hematolog koji te kontrolira jer niti jedan ginekolog za to nije adekvatan niti zna dovoljno. Moj ti je savjet svaki mj dva puta kod hematologa na kontrolu. Ja sam se pikala jaaaako dugo,i ponekad sam i svaki tj morala dolazit.

----------


## nivesa

A prije heparina sam pila aspirin i cardiopirin koji mi je ukinut cim smo saznali za T.

----------


## lavko

Nisam odapela od kapljice krvi! :D
Pa ja sam tako nekako vadila krv do sada, svaka dva tjedna, pa ću i nastaviti. Al hematologici idem jednom mjesečno, a s ginekologom sam u stalnom kontaktu. Dobro, da nešto primjetim bilo na nalazu, bilo na sebi, odmah bih zvala hematologicu, dala mi je i broj mobitela.

----------


## funky

Molim iskustva...danas po prvi put uzimam fragmin 2500 u postupku mpo...nalazi su pokazali PAI-1 insercijsko delecijski polimorfizam 4G/5G i ACE insercijsko-delecijski tip ID, te je primjeceno mjestimicno sljepljivanje leukocita...svi ostali nalazi uredni. Citam da ste pod nadzorom hematologa i da provjeravate cesto nalaz krvi,a mene je na terapiju heparinom,vise preventivno stavio mpo ginekolog...tko vam izdaje uputnicu za krvni nalaz i koje vrijednosti traze? Ili je to sve potrebno provjeravati nakon potvrdjene trudnoce?

----------


## crvenkapica77

I ja sam preventivno na heparinu od MPO Dr koji mi je dao
Ne idem hematologu i mnoge cure ne idu hematologu, kako bi ja npr išla hematologu kad ni po heparine ne mogu ići jer moram strogo mirovati
Vadim 1x krv samo se trombociti gledaju , to im je nekako najbitnije
Mislim ako je to jedinica od 2500 ili 5000 i uzimamo preventivno da nije to sad za posjete hematologa svaki mj
Drugo je sad ako netko bas ima problem sa trombofilijom
Ne znam , moje mišljenje
Ja sam išla kod hematologa i rekla mi je da je to mala doza da pratim samo kks i ginekolog ostalo kojim me vodi ili koji daje heparine,

----------


## funky

Hvala Crvenkapice,odmah mi je lakse...ma lako mi je za sve, samo da upali vise,sve cu probati! Ti samo polako, pratim odavno i tebe, a i ja sam na cito, puno srece zelim tebi  i tvojoj bebuski...jel ti ovo bio prvi put na heparinu?

----------


## Loly

*Crvenkapice* hoćeš li fragmine uzimati cilu trudnoću? I meni ih je dr. P dao radi neuspjelih postupaka i sad nakon pozitivne bete kaže da ću ih možda uzimati samo do 12 tt. Nalazi trombofilije su mi ok. Malo me strah prekinuti s fragminom tako rano!

----------


## crvenkapica77

Da ja sam na fragmine prvi put s 7 mi je ivf,, i meni je Dr rekao do 12tt  a ja sam ga pitala jel mogu do kraja zašto prekidati mene strah. Onih zadnjih tjedana a ne prvih on je rekao da mogu i tako ja odlučila uzimati fragmin do kraja trudnoce , čak mi je Dr Roje iz Splita rekao da sad počnem uzimati 5000 fragmin

----------


## crvenkapica77

Cure di ste se tocno pikale u nogu ?

----------


## alma_itd

Mene su u bolnici bockali u prednju stranu butine. Nije bolilo. Ja sam se par puta bocnula sa strane,katastrofa :gaah:  Cak mi je naredni dan na poslu to mjesto uboda prokrvarilo,jedva zaustavila krvarenje i hodala okolo sa ogromnom krvavom flekom na bijelim hlacama. Sreca pa sam stomatolog,pa su pacjenti mislili da sam nekom izvadila zub :Laughing:

----------


## Loly

Ja si još uvik dajem u stomak, mada mi se nekad dogodi kad se idem ubosti da igla neće prođe, pa mijenjam misto, tražim di je mekše  :Smile:

----------


## tatper1981

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru! Nisam stigla prije odgovorit, jer sam do jučer bila u bolnici u Osijeku zbog toga. Držaliu su me tamo skoro 2 tjedna (i još bi da nisam svojevoljno otišla) i čudom se čudili, da nisu još na odjelu imali takav slučaj. Onda su mi mijenjali lijek pa dali Clexane, zatim Fraxiparin, a meni ista reakcija na oba, da bi mi onda skroz ukinuli heparin, a meni d-dimeri u 3 dana nekorištenja injekcija poludjeli. Onda sam odlučila uzet stvar u svoje ruke i naručila se u Pronatal kod prof. Đelmiša, idem sad u utorak. Nadam se da će mi on znati pomoći. 



> Ajde da ti ja odgovorim. Na Fraksiparinu sam. Imala sam od njega svrbez za poludit. I ponekad crvene fleke, ponekad ne. Nakon peripetija i nalaza koje sam odradila, ustanovilo se da je to alergija na inekcije i da se moze javiti bilo kad u toku davanja, ne mora odmah. Pocela sam piti kalcij, u dogovoru s ginicem, i nakon dva tri tjedna svrbez nestao.
> Nije bas kao tvoj slucaj, ali ako ti je krvna slika u redu i nije neizdrzivo, obicno se nastavlja. Ali, nemoj se nikako oslanjati samo na forumske odgovore. Pitaj doktora obavezno.

----------


## Loly

Cure dajem si fragmin svaki večer u isti uru, u 22 sata, ocu i večeras tako ili da si dam u 23 sata, buni me radi promjene sata unaprijed!

----------


## Inesz

Loly, sat gore-dolje, nema veze.

----------


## tatper1981

Mislim da ti to nije toliko važno, ali možeš npr. postupno pomicat uru, danas u 23, sutra u 22.45, preksutra u 22.30, itd. Tako barem ja radim ako mi se nešto poremeti pa si ne dam u sat u koji inače dajem.






> Cure dajem si fragmin svaki večer u isti uru, u 22 sata, ocu i večeras tako ili da si dam u 23 sata, buni me radi promjene sata unaprijed!

----------


## tatper1981

Ja sam probala svugdje, ali otkrila sam da mi je prednja strana bedra najmanje bolna i nekako najlakše ide.





> Cure di ste se tocno pikale u nogu ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

mene noga strasno  boli   pa  se  vracam na trbuh,
kako sam presla  na 5000   sad  boli i pece  za poludit   i ostavlja  modrice  svugdje  i na nozi i na  trbuhu  aaa :Sad:  
uzas   ....
isto  ubodem   par  puta   dok  ne nadjem   mjesto  di ne boli  ,  a  pece  svjejedno

----------


## linalena

Kako sam dosta aktivna u jednoj grupi Mama nedonoščadi nedavno smo raspravljale o trombofiliji i puno nas je doživjelo zastoj u rastu bebe i prerani porod upravo zbog trombofilije čak i unatoč upotrebi heparina. Koliko sam uočila porodi se dešavaju između 30 i 35tt a bebe kasne za po nekoliko tjedana. Vjerojatno se radi i o oštećenju žilica maternice i prije trudnoće, meni npr implantacija nije bila dovoljno duboka (kaj to značilo, tako je patolog rekao). Stoga drage moje prijateljice pazite se jako, na svaku sumnju idite doktoru... mene i danas muči da sam imala premalo kontrola i da sam trebala inzistirati te ranije primijetiti da nekaj ne štima (smanjena pokretljivost bebe, trbuh mi nije baš rastao). No opet kod zastoja malo se može učiniti osim nadzora da se ne bi desilo najgore. No priroda se i tu pokazala, kada beba dobiva manje hrane većina ide u mozak kako bi on mogao regulirati rad svega drugoga, tako je moj lavić rođen s glavicom po mjeri 30tt a tijelo 24-25tt i rekli su da je to jako dobro za njega. I ako se išta nedaj bože desi inzistirajte na carskom rezu jer vaginalni porod dodatno izmori bebu i nagledala sam se lošijih ishoda od onih završenih CR.

Nadam se da ako sam nekoga splašila, da sam ga splašila zbog upozorenja da ništa nije sigurno, da se pazi i kontrolira. Ja sam vjerovala da to što sam na heaprinu je 100% sigurno. No ja imam bebu, uskoro će biti pored mene

----------


## funky

Linalena da ti beba sta prije dodje doma~~~~~~~~~
Crvenkapice,kako si?
ja jos koji dan primam hep u stomak,ak beta bude visoka pokazat ce mi med sestra nova mjesta za bockanje,ak ne,puj,puj,onda prekidam heparin

----------


## nivesa

Poucena svojim iskustvom mislim dasvatko treba kontrolirati krvnu sliku redovito ako je na heparinu, radi sebe i radi bebe. Nismo svi iz istog razloga dobili taj lijek ali iste probleme moze  uzrokovati svima. I ja sam bila na strogom cuvanju trudnoce i pod stalnim nadzorom ginekologa i hematologa i pola doktora sa Rebra pa mi nije pomoglo. Heparin koliko pomaze toliko i odmaze. Samo kazembda kontrole moraju bit redovite , jasam znala doma pozvat sestru koja mi je izvadila krv i odnjela u lab. Ili kod ginica na pregledu pa oni posalju, a sa hematologom sam se cula telefonski.

----------


## crvenkapica77

nivesa   oprosti sto pitam,  ali  jel tebi  heparin  napravio neko zlo u trudnoci   ili?

----------


## nivesa

Recimo da da,ne znam koliko si sa svojim hematologom pricala o heparinu i posljedicama do kojih moze i nemora doci. Uglavnom sa ne duljim puno, od heparina pupcana moze oslabit, posto hep.oslabljuje i vene kao sto prorjeduje krv. To se dogodilo kod mene, pupcana se omotala sama ooko sebe,onak kao feder. Iako ni jedan doktor to sluzbeno nece napisat , hematolog kod kojeg sad idm je rekao kad ostanem t da se javim ali hep.samo zadnja tri mj trudnoce. Pa sta se moze zakljucit po tome? Da su me sprckali prvi put u petrovoj

----------


## nina70

*nivesa*, koliku dozu heparina si dobivala?
Zadnja tri mjeseca je možda ok za nas kojima je problem počeo u zadnjem tromjesečju, ali ima onih kojima je on potreban od samog početka radi sprečavanja ranih spontanih ili da bi do trudnoće uopće i došlo.

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam dobivala clexan i fraxiparin. Primala sam ih te godine kad sam ostala trudna od 3 do 6 mj jer sam bila na operaciji (ostala bez slezene i zuci) pa sam dobila trombozu i jedva se izvukla. Poslje toga su mi trombociti stalno u nebesima,700-800. U 11 mj sam ostala trudna i nastavila sa heparinom,iskreno doze se vise ne sjecam,nekako sam taj dio izbrisala iz glave,zajedno sa podljevima koje sam na kraju imala.
Znam da primanje heparina ovisi o svacemu i da ne ide kod svakog isto. Ja samo znam da me nitko u petrovoj nije kontrolirao kaj se toga tice,samo ono kaj sam ja na svoju ruku sa hematologom provjeravala. Tamo mi nisu nikad krv izvadili da vide kako stojim sa tim. Znam da sam prvo dobivala manju pa vecu dozu,a koliko nemam pojma,morala bi kopat po povjesti bolesti. Ali meni se u 25 tt pojavilo jos problema,da li od hep ili od neceg drugog stvarno ne znam,pocela sam vidjeti sve duplo,doslovno sve x2! Otisla okulisti oni me sprasili na hitnu na Rebru,tamo sam bila na neurologiji 4 dana da bi skuzili da su mi popucale kapilare i poceli su mi ugrusci pritiskati ocne zivce.

----------


## funky

Strasno Nivesa...
ja cu obavezno ak na prvom uzv( molim Te Boze) bude sve ok otic i do hematologa

----------


## Konfuzija

*NIvesa*, kako to misliš da heparin slabi vene? To je upravo ono što bi heparin trebao prevenirati ili olakšati jer smanjuje mogućnost nakupljanja trombocita tj. stvaranja tromba (ugruška). Nisam stručnjak, ali mi se čini da je kod tebe bila kriva neodgovarajuća (niska) doza, a ne heparin sam po sebi. 
U svakom slučaju, trebala bi prokužiti zašto su ti trombociti tako visoki i riješiti to prije sljedeće trudnoće, ali mislim da ti ne gine heparin opet.
Dosta nas kontroliraju slabo ili nikako, ali velika većina nas i nema probleme poput tvojih.
Tako da ja ne bih strašila žene heparinom, meni je puno pomogao i nisam jedina.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ma ne zelim ja nikog strasit,ja samo djelim svoje iskustvo,svako je poseban slucaj. Ne pokusavam po sebi suditi sve, bilo je sa mnom cura koje su ga primale od prvog do zadnjeg dana i iznjele sve bez frke,ja samo kazem da je sustav pracenja nas koje primamo takve ljekove jako slab,tj.nikakav. Moji trombici su visoki jer nemam slezenu a od anemije kostana srz proizvodi puno trombocita koji su se prije skladistili u slezeni a sad nemaju kuda nego u krvotok i tu pomoci nema...na zalost. Zato sam i pitala, nisam znala da se prima heparin da bi mogle ostati trudne. Meni su od toga pucale kapilare u nosu i na nogama. A doze mi nitko nije mjenjao,samo me hematolog kontrolira koliko sam ja mogla dolazit u dnevne bolnice. Nadam se da ce me netko ohrabrit sa jos kojim pozitvnim iskustvom. Ispricavam se ako sam nekoga isprepadala na bilo koji nacin.. :Embarassed:  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Ja imam jedno pitanje ako mi koja može odgovoriti bila bih vam zahvalna :Smile: 
Naime, prema nalazu mojih pretraga ja imam nekih problema ali moj mpo liječnik smatra da su aspirin 100, folacin i vitamin d dovoljni. S time da aspirin nisam uzimala za vrijeme postupka jer sam poslije svakog pregleda krvarila pa mi je dr to maknuo. Sad moje pitanje je jel vama vaš mpo dr preporučio heparin ili fragmin ili ste na svoju ruku posjetile hematologa? Jel mpo liječnik dovoljno zna o tim stvarima i trebam li mu vjerovati ili posjetiti hematologa? Isto tako molim vas za preporuku jer ne znam kod koga bih išla i kako dalje... Hvala vam žene!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Mozes trazit svog dr opce prakse da te posalje hematologu, oni znaju ipak najvise.

----------


## tatper1981

[QUOTE=kika222;2602193]Ja imam jedno pitanje ako mi koja može odgovoriti bila bih vam zahvalna :Smile: 
Naime, prema nalazu mojih pretraga ja imam nekih problema ali moj mpo liječnik smatra da su aspirin 100, folacin i vitamin d dovoljni. S time da aspirin nisam uzimala za vrijeme postupka jer sam poslije svakog pregleda krvarila pa mi je dr to maknuo. Sad moje pitanje je jel vama vaš mpo dr preporučio heparin ili fragmin ili ste na svoju ruku posjetile hematologa? Jel mpo liječnik dovoljno zna o tim stvarima i trebam li mu vjerovati ili posjetiti hematologa? Isto tako molim vas za preporuku jer ne znam kod koga bih išla i kako dalje... Hvala vam žene!!




Mene je moja ginekologica uputila transfuziologu u Osijek  i prof. Đelmišu u Pronatal. Ako imaš nekakve probleme s koagulacijom ili trombofilijom mislim da je ipak Đelmiš u tome najbolji, ali prvo bi trebala napravit pretrage čiji bi nalazi eventualno bili indikacija za primanje heparina.

----------


## emiro

pozdrav cure...meni je dr.Zupančić sa Rebra napisala u nalazu da moram primati heparin 2500 i prije početka postupka ivf...iza mene su 2 IVF-a neuspješna jedan uz inekcije a drugi bez,a sad idem u treći od početka, znači prije punkcije ću uzimati inekcije i ako bude pozitivna beta do kraja trudnoće. ima li itko takva iskustva?

----------


## funky

> pozdrav cure...meni je dr.Zupančić sa Rebra napisala u nalazu da moram primati heparin 2500 i prije početka postupka ivf...iza mene su 2 IVF-a neuspješna jedan uz inekcije a drugi bez,a sad idem u treći od početka, znači prije punkcije ću uzimati inekcije i ako bude pozitivna beta do kraja trudnoće. ima li itko takva iskustva?


Evo ja,isto primala heparin malo prije punkcije,i bio mi je uspijesan,sta zelim i tebi!

----------


## emiro

Ajme hvala tiii....dala si mi nadu vise i vjetar u leđa  :Wink:  javim rezultate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ja sam primala fragmin 2500 do 15 tj od tada sam na 5000 jer mi je dr rekao da kad već primam da primamo 5000 jer 2500 je jako slaba doza  isto kao da i ne primam ( kao na moju kilažu. Visinu , to primaju žene od 55 kg, ja vitka visoka 60 kg 172 cm ) 
Kako sam u bolnici vade mi krv svakih 2 tj , kontroliraju trombocite , pa se nadam da mi fragmin neće škoditi jer sam pod nadzorom ...

----------


## nina70

crvenkapice, 2500 je stvarno beznačajna doza, a budući da miruješ i pretežno ležiš u bolnici dobro je da su ti povećali dozu.

----------


## emiro

Evo ovo je moja dijagnoza pa vas molim za komentar:
FVLeiden - heterozigot
MTHFR heterozigot
PAI1 - heterozigot 4g/5g
LAC negativan
Faktor II protrombin - normalan tip

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Konfuzija

Imaš dvije mutacije kao indikacije za heparin, a MTHFR se rješava Folacinom.

----------


## emiro

Hvala na odgovoru. Da,zato moram primati heparin i to prije IVF postupka na dalje i vjerojatno do kraja trudnoce ako dođe do nje konacno.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sweety

> Imaš dvije mutacije kao indikacije za heparin, a MTHFR se rješava Folacinom.


Kako misliš da se mthfr riješava folacinom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  da  i meni su dr.  rekli  da  MTFHR  se  rijesava  folacinom,   ako je samo on  problem - dovoljan je   folacin  kroz cijelu trudnocu  nekom cak daju i   10mg

----------


## sweety

> pa  da  i *meni su dr.  rekli * da  MTFHR  se  rijesava  folacinom,   ako je samo on  problem - dovoljan je   folacin  kroz cijelu trudnocu  nekom cak daju i   10mg


Naši doktori su kao i obično, svjetlosnim godinama udaljeni od najnovijih istraživanja.

Htijela sam prevest dio tekstova sa eng. ali nemam vremena, a kod nas o svemu ovome sa problemom metilacije kod MTHFR mutacija, naravno nema ničega.
Curke, kad se već informirate na netu, čitajte i strane portale.

Evo ovdje je vrlo jednostavno pojašnjeno, što  sa sobom nose MTHFR mutacije, koji su "skriveni" problemi i kako djelovati. 
Ima puno tekstova na tu temu, samo malo zaguglajte MTHFR - folic acid...


Uglavnom, MTHFR mutacija smanjuje mogućnost organizma da pretvori folnu kiselinu u metilfolat koji je _ono_ što tijelu treba da bi funkcioniralo. 
Veća količina folne kiseline pogoršava stanje, a ne da pomaže, jer ju tijelo ionako ne može preraditi...

----------


## emiro

Cure imate li iskustva s heparinom od 1dc i uspjesnim ivf-om i cijelom trudnocom?vecina dr.daje heparin tek nakon pozitivne bete.meni heparin treba od pocetka tako da me zanima ima li takvih iskustava?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## funky

Ima,ima,ne mogu reci za  cijelu trudnocu,tek sam na pocetku,ali ja sam heparin pocela primati nakon punkcije i bio je uspijesan

----------


## emiro

Mene ceka treci Ivf...prvi s heparinom odma isti dan kad i punkcija i nista...drugi bez heparina kao tek od poz.bete i opet nista...sad se nadam trecoj sreci  :Wink:  osjecam se ko pokusni kunic ufff 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## funky

> Mene ceka treci Ivf...prvi s heparinom odma isti dan kad i punkcija i nista...drugi bez heparina kao tek od poz.bete i opet nista...sad se nadam trecoj sreci  osjecam se ko pokusni kunic ufff 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Puno srece i da sad bude dobitan, pazi nakon punkcije da ne bi puno krvarila, s obzirom da ces vec biti na heparinu

----------


## emiro

Rijeci ti se pozlatile  :Wink:  nadam se uspjehu zaista! Vidis nikad nisam krvarila od punkcije, a znaci i to je moguce...uh uh ...sve cu prezivit  :Wink: ljuti me jer se malo govori o tome i nece svaki dr.da se pozabavi s tim kako treba.pa nije nam svima isto da bi morale imati iste terapije...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Konfuzija

*Sweety*, kod nas se to rješava Folacinom  :Smile: , koliko uspješno - ne znam, srećom nemam tu mutaciju pa nisam dalje kopala, ali vidim da je u priči koju si linkala trudnoća također imala dobar ishod uz povećanu dozu folne i heparin za druge mutacije.  :Undecided:

----------


## sara10

Cure koje ste išle u Cita i primale (i još uvijek primate) heparin, da li on ide na uputnicu ili ne i ako nije kolika je cijena?
Znači u slučaju pozitivne bete, on se prima do 12 tt, ako sa dobro razumjela, ako nema indikacija za trombofiliju jer vidim sad dr. P. to daje preventivno kome nije uspjelo više puta bez obzira na uredne nalaze trombofilije? Loly, funky....?

----------


## Loly

*Sara10* ja sam fragmin počela primati dan nakon punkcije (preventivno, radi dosta neuspjelih pokušaja, nalazi trombofilije ok). Na početku sam ga kupovala, 10 inekcija fragmina 2500 je 150 kn i u Cito i u ljekarni. Nakon 1. uzv na 6+2 kad se culo srčeko, moj gin mi je dao uputnicu za trudničku ambulantu na odjelu ginekologije (u Zadru), dr. je samo bacila pogled na nalaz mog ginića, izvadili mi kks + trombocite i dobila 30 inekcija za naredni misec dana. I tako ću svaki misec, dr. P je rekao da mogu prestati u 12 tt, ali ovi u bolnicu smatraju da bolje da uzimam do kraju,a i ja nebi baš prekidala, malo me strah!
Ako te još što zanima, pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Hvala Loly, sve si mi lipo objasnila! I ja opet uskoro startam u dr. P i rekao mi je da će mi dati heparin od punkcije isto zbog dosta neuspjelih postupaka.

----------


## Loly

> Hvala Loly, sve si mi lipo objasnila! I ja opet uskoro startam u dr. P i rekao mi je da će mi dati heparin od punkcije isto zbog dosta neuspjelih postupaka.


 :Kiss:  Nadam se da će ti fragmin donijeti sreću!

----------


## funky

Sara,sve je kako ti je loly rekla,i meni je preporucio prekid heparina sa 12 tj, ali i ja ga namjeravam koristiti do kraja,mislim da se prima i nekoliko tjedana nakon poroda.
emiro, ja sam jednom nakon punkcije malo krvarila,ali kad koristis fragmin,krv ti bude rjedja, pa je krvarenje ako do njega dodje, vjerojatno teze zaustaviti...nista za paniku,samo kazem...
sretno curke,neka bude proljetnih trudnoca sta vise!

----------


## Konfuzija

To su male, preventivne doze heparina i ne produžuju krvarenje, tako je meni doktor objasnio. Štoviše, kad mi se otvorio hematom u prvom tromjesečju, poduplana mi je doza heparina da se ne bi stvorili ugrušci.

----------


## nina70

Nemam ni ja mutaciju na MTHFR ali su mi svejedno preporučili folacin.
Zanima me da li vjerujete u ona mjerenja minelarala i vitamina po apotekama jer mi je neposredno prije trudnoće na jednom takvom mjerenju rečeno da mi fali folne kiseline???!!! To mi je bilo nevjerovatno jer sam sam bila konstantno na folacinu od 10 mg (tu i tamo bi uzela 5 mg).

Vezano za heparin, i u škrtoj kbc Rijeka su ga počeli davati curama s humane (malo češće nego inače) i to je rezultiralo da sad svima daju doze na kapaljku (4 - 8 injekcija), a jedna sestra se čak usudila komentirati da ćemo ga vrlo vjerovatno uskoro same kupovati. Fuj, fuj, fuj  :drek:

----------


## funky

> To su male, preventivne doze heparina i ne produžuju krvarenje, tako je meni doktor objasnio. Štoviše, kad mi se otvorio hematom u prvom tromjesečju, poduplana mi je doza heparina da se ne bi stvorili ugrušci.


Ma hvala draga,sve sam o svemu saznala od vas...hvala. kad sam pocela koristiti fragmin isla sam jedan dan izvaditi krv,ustvari,isla sam vaditi betu, i nakon vadjenja mi je jos neko vrijeme curkala krv, cak preko onog flastera i pomajici pa sam mislila da da tako djeluje na otvorene ranice

----------


## philipa

Meni je gin.rekao da pripremim Fragmin za poslije transfera,no dr.transfuziolog mi je preporučila od početka postupka obzirom na stimulirani postupak.
Sada sam bila u prirodnjaku pa sam ga počela uzimati nakon transfera...

----------


## emiro

Evo ja dobila lijekove za postupak ali dr.kaze fragmin od pozitivne bete a pise mi od dr.hematologa prije svega uvesti heparin i sto sad? Kaze mi dr da cemo jos popricati o tome i sad sam na cudu sto da radim.ovo mi je treci postupak. Prvi uz fragmin od punkcije i nista, drugi bez fragmina kao od poz.bete tek i sad opet neckanje ocemo necemo.


Failure is part of success

----------


## jo1974

> Evo ja dobila lijekove za postupak ali dr.kaze fragmin od pozitivne bete a pise mi od dr.hematologa prije svega uvesti heparin i sto sad? Kaze mi dr da cemo jos popricati o tome i sad sam na cudu sto da radim.ovo mi je treci postupak. Prvi uz fragmin od punkcije i nista, drugi bez fragmina kao od poz.bete tek i sad opet neckanje ocemo necemo.
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success



nalaz od hematologa na kojem ti piše da moraš primati heparin odneseš kod svoje soc.ginekologa on ti daje uputnicu za ambulantno lječenje na odjel ginekologije i tu na osnovi tog nalaza dobiješ heparin,nemora ti nužno mpo lječnik napismeno dati da primaš heparin neki ljećnici zbog tih preporuka su dobili kazne pa sad se boje to dalje prakticirati,ja sam na vv meni je bilo bitno mpo mišljenje koju dozu bi trebala ja sam malo jaća u kg. pa sam dobila dozu 5000 jedinica,od svog mpo lječnika nigdje nisam dobila preporuku za fragmin osim našeg usmenog dogovora ja imam nalaz od specijalista hematologa na kojem piše da sam kandidat za heparin i prije punkcije ja idem i tražim uputnicu i podignem svoju zalihu heparina,samo kopiram nalaz od hematologa i uputnicu i imaš pravo za 30doza,ako pak se  se desi trudnoća opet ti treba uputnica ,kopija nalaza od hematologa i kopija otpusnog pisma iz klinike gdje ti je ustanovljena trudnoća i to ti vrijedi do kraja ,eto nadam se da sam ti pomogla jer ja imala punkciju ili transfer prije toga se već opskrbim a kad mi nekad ostane višak to dalje poklonim onima kioje to kupuju jer sa sljedećim postupkom ja opet imam pravo na novu dozu.

----------


## emiro

Hvala na odgovoru, imam ja vec spremne inekcije fragmina ali me muci to sto moj mpo dr. razmislja oce mi uopce uvesti taj heparin prije ili tek nakon pozitivne bete ako do nje dodje.


Failure is part of success

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi smo na heparinu (Clexaneu) od 12-og tjedna. Draga ima tragove od uboda kao male ljubicaste tockice, dok kad smo pikali gonal nikad nismo imali s tim problema. Pika se u salo kod trbuha sa strane....

----------


## jo1974

Ma to brzo prodje i kod mene plavih točkica valjda predrzo izvućemo iglu,no sikiriki mjenjajte mjesta kažu da na nogama najviše ostaje plavo.

----------


## mare41

Ja sam imala najvise modrica kad su me sestre pikale u bolnici, u ruke i noge, i na trbuhu zna biti modrica, al ipak manje

----------


## mima32

Sobna temperatura i skroz lagano istiskivat

----------


## nina70

Do kad je ok davati si u trbuh?

----------


## Inesz

nina
ja sam davala u trbuh doskoro  kraja trudnoće. to je injekcija koja ide pod kožu, nema nikakve opasnosti od pikanja u trbuh do kraja trudnoće. istina, u zadnjim tjednima se koža trbuha jako rastegne, pa od pikanja zna dosta svrbiti koža, ali onda pikaš iznad boka.

----------


## nina70

Inesz hvala, tako sam i mislila da si dajem dok mi nije još jako zategnuta koža.

----------


## venddy

ja sam se bockala u trbuh sve do poroda, nisam imala nikakav problem s tim. Nakon poroda možda sam se 2 tjedna bockala u ruku jer su me tako bockali u bolnici nakon carskog. Preostala 4 tjedna sam opet u stomak jer je meni tu bilo najzgodnije.

----------


## emiro

Koliko vas je koristilo aspirin protect 100mg umjesto heparina prevencije radi iako postoji dijagnoza nasljedne trombofilije?ja sam ga dobila na dan transfera pa do bete i to kao mogu i ne moram piti...ja ga pijem.


Failure is part of success

----------


## Inesz

emiro, andol i niskomolekularni heparin djeluju na različite načine i nisu zamjena jedan za drugog.

kakvi su ti nalazi trombofilije?

----------


## emiro

Nije andol obican u pitanju nego aspirin protect. A ja sam FV Leiden heterozigot Mthfr heterozigot PAI1 heterozigot...
Nisu mi dali heparin nego kao tek od pozitivne bete a kad pitam da li je moguce da zbog toga i ne mogu zaceti, naravno nema odgovora. Ne znam vise kome se obratiti.


Failure is part of success

----------


## bubekica

andol i asprin su jednaki lijekovi po sastavu.
dublje od toga ti se ne kuzim, nazalost.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Nije andol obican u pitanju nego aspirin protect. A ja sam FV Leiden heterozigot Mthfr heterozigot PAI1 heterozigot...
> Nisu mi dali heparin nego kao tek od pozitivne bete a kad pitam da li je moguce da zbog toga i ne mogu zaceti, naravno nema odgovora. Ne znam vise kome se obratiti.
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


Aspirin protect je verzija aspirina od 75 mg acetilsalicilne kiseline dizajnirana bas za probleme sa zgrusavanjem.

Emiro, ti uporno trazis rjesenja na forumu, a trebas ih traziti kod specijalista.
Ukoliko ne vjerujes svom Mpo, poslusaj hematologa i uzimaj fragmin pod njegovim vodstvom ili potrazi trece misljenje.
Trombofilija je nazalost jos dosta neistrazena i zato se misljenja lijecnika toliko razlikuju.
Bitno je da ti nades lijecnika kojem ces vjerovati i pod cijim vodstvom ces se osjecati sigurno.

----------


## emiro

Ne trazim ja rjesenja na forumu vec samo tudje misljenje o tome ili netko tko ima isto ili slicno iskustvo. Promjenila sam vec 2 mpo dr.upravo zbog nepovjerenja. A sve mi se cini da mi jedino preostaje to trece misljenje.hvala na savjetima


Failure is part of success

----------


## funky

Emiro,kod mene je bio pai1 heterozigot i ace polimorfizam id, i dali su mi preventivno heparin na citu, a sad ga dobijam preko bolnice, do iza poroda...a ovo tvoje mi se cini i malo ozbiljnije,pa da probas hematologa? Mi nismo imali nikakav drugi vidljiv problem,a 5  godina smo cekali trudnocu!
Nadam se da ces se izborit zq sve sto mislis da ti moze pomoci u ostvarenju trudnoce!

----------


## lavko

Bas sam htjela pitati kod koga kontrolirate krvnu sliku - hematologa ili ginekologa? 
Ja idem hematologu.

----------


## funky

Ja donesem nalaz krvne slike svaki mjesec kad dodjem po fragmin u kbc split,kod dezurnih gin na dnevnoj bolnici u rodilistu

----------


## Loly

Ja idem u ambulantu na odjel ginekologije, tamo mi izvade krv za trombocite, nalaz bude gotov za uru vrimena, ginekolog ga pogleda i dobijem svoju mjesečnu dozu fragmina! Ali ja nemam dijagnozu, već su mi ga dali radi neuspjelih postupaka, pa možda zato ne idem hematologu.

----------


## lavko

Meni je kontrolirao ginekolog, ali kad sam imala malo krvarenje, htjeli su mi ukinuti inekcije u Petrovoj. Krvarenje proslo i Ja pravac hematologu i sad mi je dala hrpu pretraga za napravit. Valjda cu jos tri mjeseca izdrzat, a bit cu pod kontrolom.

Loly, tebi kontroliraju samo trombocite ili cijelu krvnu sliku kad dolazis po inekcije?

----------


## Loly

Prvi put kompletnu krvnu sliku, drugi samo trombocite, idem opet sljedeći tjedan pa ću vidit što će onda  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

I moram priznat da je situacija s ordiniranjem heparinskih inekcija kod nas nesredjena skroz naskroz. 
Kad procitate upute za inekcije, navedeno je kako se u prvih mjesec dana kontrolira krv svaki tjedan. Sto je bitno zbog mogucih posljedica koje se obicno desavaju u pocetku. Kontroliraju se ne samo trombociti, vec cijela kks i po potrebi dodatne pretrage tipa anti-xa da se prilagodi doza. Tko je od nas to kontrolirao? Nitko. Ima zena koje su vadile krv dva puta u trudnoci unatoc inekcijama. Imale su cistu srecu da je sve bilo u redu. Rijetki su ginekolozi upuceni u problematiku, cast izuzecima.
sad zvucim zloguko, ali kad sam shvatila utjecaj inekcija na organizam, vidjela sam da bi to trebalo ozbiljnije kontrolirati i pratiti.

----------


## jo1974

Neznam kako je po drugim ustanovama kod mene u Sl.Brod ja vadim kks + na transfuziologiju kod hematologa komplet nalaze svaki mjesec kontrola,ali ja sam si sama tražila od soc. ginekologa uputnice na navedene pretrage prvi puta i sad to ide nekim svojim tokom,za sve se moraš sam boriti sam saznati što i kako jer dosta njih nisu niti upučeni u ovu tematiku.

----------


## lavko

Na kraju je tako, sam moras znati sto trebas i nacrtat se kod doktora. Sto je bezveze ako se mene pita jer ako nista, ginekolog bi trebao pratiti redovito stanje, neki to ne rade.

----------


## mare41

ja sam ležala u petrovoj mjesec dana bez krvne slike pred kraj trudnoće, a na heparinu i s visokim tlakom i natečena, dok mi nisu napravili obradu tjedan dana pred carski, i kad su vidjeli kakvi su mi trombociti išao je carski sutradan, s primanjem trombocita tijekom poroda, tako da je bolje redovito kontrolirati

----------


## lavko

I tako je obicno u vecini bolnica. Nevjerojatno je da lezis u bolnici, primas terapiju kakvu primas i izvade ti krv nakon mjesec dana! 

Ja sam malo osjetljivija na ovu problematiku jer mi se malo malo nesto zakomplicira.

----------


## lavko

Meni su se ovaj tjedan javile neke crvene tockice po rukama i trbuhu. Minijaturne su, jarko crvene i ima ih 20ak. Trombociti su mi u redu. 

Jel itko imao slican problem? Hematologica me moze primiti tek u ponedjeljak jer je na putu. I sad ne znam, mozda pucaju kapilare od inekcija sto nije dobro...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, molim vas pomoć:

Dobila sam nalaz krvnih pretraga:

Faktor V Leiden: normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin: normalan tip
MTHFR: normalan tip
PAI-1: homozigot 5G

Recite, što ovaj homozigot znači? Da li ću u trudnoći morati koristiti Fragmin? Ili ovo ugrožava i samo začeće i morat ću i prije trudnoće koristiti Fragmin ili Heparin?

Ili ovo nije indikacija za lijek? Mogu li bezbrižno u FET ili se trebam konzultirati s hematologom?

Hvala vam!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

pai 1 genotip 5g/5g predstavlja homozigot divljeg tipa, tj. uredan nalaz

----------


## Frćka

PAI-1 homozigot 5G/5G je normalni genotip, izmijenjena varijanta genotipa je 4G/5G i 4G/4G i ti polimorfizmi su povezani s predispozicijom poremećaja koagulacije.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ostala sam bez teksta!!! Hvala na informaciji!

Ja sam shvatila da je 4G/5G normalna vrijednost jer to piše u zagradi - pretpostavljala sam da je to ideal odnosno neka referentna vrijednost. 

I još sam se čudila što na netu ne mogu naći na koji način se tretira ovaj PAI.  :Embarassed:  

Laknulo mi je! Hvala!!  :worldcup:

----------


## TrudyC

Uz već postojeći MTHFR C677T homozigot genotip TT jučer došli nalazi za PAI -1: heterozigot 4G/5G

Ovo je za heparin? 						


Nitko ne gleda topic imunologije pa ovdje kopiram upit
HVala

----------


## jo1974

Da Trudyc kod mene isto to još ima neke podpretrage koje sam radila i danas sam na heprainu-fragmin 5000iu po preporuci specijalista hematologa.

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala jo

Meni su svi ostali nalazi uredni. Također planiram kod hematologice na Rebro po preporuku.

----------


## mona22

Evo ja ću kao i Trudyc pitaiti ovdje može li tko malo prokomentirt ovaj nalaz,da li ću trebati kakvu terapiju
Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -heterozigot
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) -normalan tip
MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
PAI -1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot (4G/5G)

----------


## smarija

[QUOTE=TrudyC;2635323]Uz već postojeći MTHFR C677T homozigot genotip TT jučer došli nalazi za PAI -1: heterozigot 4G/5G

Ovo je za heparin?                         


TrudyC iste ove mutacije koje si navela imam i ja i na heparinu (clexan 04.x2) sam jos od embriotransfera,a sad sam 21 nedelja trudnoce

----------


## kika222

Žene i ja imam taj mthfr homozigot ali ne tt već mi piše samo mutacija a pai-1 heterozigot 4g/5g i mpo dr mi je rekao samo folacin i aspirin 100.. Jel bih trebala kod hematologa?? Hvala


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Po ovome da,ne znam,mene je hematolog odmah skinuo sa aspirina jer on navodno nije dobar bas u t..

----------


## Sanja79

Pošto počinjem sa Clexanom 2x dnevno, i trebam se večeras prvi put sama piknuti- a trudna sam 28tt - zanima me ima li neka forumašica koja je sebi davala injekcije u stomak u trudnoći? Do kada? Ili do kraja? Najlakše mi je u stomak (iako je već poveći- imam nešto špeka sa strane) a koliko sam skontala i manje boli. 
I gdje u nogu dajete? U uputstvu što sam našla na youtube-u kažu da se ne bi smio dati u mišić jer izaziva otvrdnuća i modrice...

----------


## vatra86

Nisam si davala jos heparin ali sam kandidat. A nadavala sam drugima i imam dosta poznanica koje su ga koristile u T. Dajes si di kraja T, a i kasnije znaju preporuciti, to ce ti ginekolog reci. A mozes se bosti u trbuh, ruku-ispod ramena kao kad se cjepis, i u nogu na bedro.. Bitno je da nedas u misic, znaci dezinficiras mjesto uboda,odignes kozu i pod kozu dajes. Mozes otici do neke medicinske sestre da ti pokaze, uglavnom si trudnice same daju injekcije... Sretno!

----------


## nina70

U trbuh manje boli i dokle god imaš što ustipnut možeš u trbuh.

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala svima, probaću u stomak večeras.

----------


## Sanja79

Sinoć sam si dala u stomak, ali sa strane. Ubod me je zabolio, ali me nije peklo. Ostala je mala modrica. A jutros sam si dala u butinu skroz visoko. Ostala je velika modrica i peckalo je tokom istiskanja ali nije ubod bolio ni malo. Sad me boli ta modrica.

----------


## nivesa

U nogu najvise boli. Najbolje ti je u trbuh ili nadlakticu. Ali iglu u koso postavi tak ce te najmanje boljet

----------


## nina70

Da u trbuh par cm od pupka je meni bilo najmanje bolno. Lijevo i desno od pupka.

----------


## Alcantra

Afuu

Sent from my A1_07 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sanja79

Za sad ide u stomak i ne boli i najmjanje su modrice, a kad ne bude moglo onda će MM morati u ruku da mi da.

----------


## abica_29

Kad sam pocinjala sa fraxiparinom, dolazila sam nekoliko dana u Petrovu na odjel ( s obzirom da nisam mogla ostati te dane u bolnici) da me nauče, tj. da si dajem pod nadzorom sestre. Inače ne znam kako bi, nemam nikakvo predznanje, pa mi je zao da se tako patis tj. da ti ostaju modrice, jer meni je rijetko bilo plavo, i rijetko me bolilo ukoliko se ispravno radi ne bi trebalo nista osjecati. Ja sam davala iskljucivo u bedra, rekli su ne u trbuh ipak je tu beba.

----------


## Sanja79

Meni su "pokazali" tako što su mi dali jednu injekciju u ruku, i dali mi kutiju u ruke i poslali kući. Gledala sam youtube filmiće i vidim da ima žena koje i si daju u stomak iako su u visokoj trudnoći tako da sam se odvažila i ja. Osim toga, nije baš tako lako doći do bebe- ima tu slojeva i slojeva.  A nekako imam povjerenja samo u sebe. Čak i kad me boli, lakše mi je nego da mi neko drugi daje (MM, npr.) osim, naravno, medicinskog osoblja.

----------


## mačkulina

> Pošto počinjem sa Clexanom 2x dnevno, i trebam se večeras prvi put sama piknuti- a trudna sam 28tt - zanima me ima li neka forumašica koja je sebi davala injekcije u stomak u trudnoći? Do kada? Ili do kraja? Najlakše mi je u stomak (iako je već poveći- imam nešto špeka sa strane) a koliko sam skontala i manje boli. 
> I gdje u nogu dajete? U uputstvu što sam našla na youtube-u kažu da se ne bi smio dati u mišić jer izaziva otvrdnuća i modrice...


nemoj u trbuh.. davaj si u noge ili ruke..... u mišić
i ne istiskuj zrak... samo ju zabodi...
imaš sreće Clexane se puno bolje podnosi od Fraksiparina.
Ja sam imala od Fraksiparina podljeve, kvrge, svrbež.... kao da me je netko istukao

----------


## mačkulina

i da sad je ljeto, držite ih u frižideru... lakše se podnose kada se zabijaju, manje peče i manje je podljeva

----------


## mačkulina

> Uz već postojeći MTHFR C677T homozigot genotip TT jučer došli nalazi za PAI -1: heterozigot 4G/5G
> 
> Ovo je za heparin?                         
> 
> 
> Nitko ne gleda topic imunologije pa ovdje kopiram upit
> HVala





> Evo ja ću kao i Trudyc pitaiti ovdje može li tko malo prokomentirt ovaj nalaz,da li ću trebati kakvu terapiju
> Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -heterozigot
> Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) -normalan tip
> MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
> PAI -1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot (4G/5G)





> Žene i ja imam taj mthfr homozigot ali ne tt već mi piše samo mutacija a pai-1 heterozigot 4g/5g i mpo dr mi je rekao samo folacin i aspirin 100.. Jel bih trebala kod hematologa?? Hvala
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vi koje ste MTHFR - ne divljajte sa folnom.. ne pijte ju u velikim količinama, ona čestoo zna zamaskirati pravu krvnu sliku
kod nas sa MTHFR mutacijama, pravilo višak folne se ispiša - ne važi...
Pitajte hematologe pa će vam objasniti

----------


## Ledamo

Moja dijagnoza je MTHFR Mutacija-homozygot i PAI-1 (4G/4G). 
Sad sam 6+2  i spricam jednom dnevno Clexane 40 i uzimam Ass 100.
Do kojeg tjedna trudnoce se obicno sprica. Na zadnjem terminu je moj MPO doktor spomenuo da cu vjerojatno prestati u 9.tjednu al da cemo jos vidjeti. Meni se to nekako cini prerano :S kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Moja dijagnoza je MTHFR Mutacija-homozygot i PAI-1 (4G/4G). 
> Sad sam 6+2  i spricam jednom dnevno Clexane 40 i uzimam Ass 100.
> Do kojeg tjedna trudnoce se obicno sprica. Na zadnjem terminu je moj MPO doktor spomenuo da cu vjerojatno prestati u 9.tjednu al da cemo jos vidjeti. Meni se to nekako cini prerano :S kakva su vasa iskustva?


Ja imam MTHFR homozigot i ACE I/D mutacije (isto blaže mutacije) i u obje trudnoće sam koristila Fragmin do kraja 12 tt tj. do tjedna kad je posteljica potpuno razvijena.

----------


## mačkulina

> Moja dijagnoza je MTHFR Mutacija-homozygot i PAI-1 (4G/4G). 
> Sad sam 6+2  i spricam jednom dnevno Clexane 40 i uzimam Ass 100.
> Do kojeg tjedna trudnoce se obicno sprica. Na zadnjem terminu je moj MPO doktor spomenuo da cu vjerojatno prestati u 9.tjednu al da cemo jos vidjeti. Meni se to nekako cini prerano :S kakva su vasa iskustva?


ček a koja je onda svrha terapije? da se uzima dok se posteljica ne formira i što onda? pa nije 'bug' u bebi u posteljici...već u tebi, kako trudnoća raste potreba za krvlkju je veća.. tako da mislim iskreno onako laički da bi trebala nastaviti sa injekcijama i nakon 9 tt




> Ja imam MTHFR homozigot i ACE I/D mutacije (isto blaže mutacije) i u obje trudnoće sam koristila Fragmin do kraja 12 tt tj. do tjedna kad je posteljica potpuno razvijena.


homozigot nije blaža mutacija to je 'bug' na oba alela

----------


## maca papucarica

Blaza mutacija se nije odnosilo na MTHFR nego na ukupnu kombinaciju trombofilijskih markera koju nosim, a za koje mi je receno da su blazi oblik nasljedne trombofilije.

----------


## mačkulina

draga maco, ja imam PAI - homozigot i MTHFR - heterozigot, što po novojoj dijagnosticui su 'blaže' i 'nikakve' mutacije pa mi je davne 2007 godine baš zbog tih 'blagih'mutacija umrla beba u trbuhu u 7 mjesecu trudnoće.

stoga, ako sam ja promil u medicini, možda, ali sam za sebe 100% rizik...

----------


## maca papucarica

Mačkulina, znam za tvoje iskustvo i iskreno mi je žao  :Sad: 
Naravno da smo mi sebi sva potrebna statistika.

Ako se ne varam, ti si i u ostalim trudnoćama i unatoč heparinu imala problema sa protocima? 
Rekla bih da i tvoj slučaj potvrđuje da "modernoj" medicini fali jako puno odgovora na još nepostavljena pitanja.

Ali, ne možemo liječiti sami sebe niti se isključivo davati u ruke internet dr Oz-ovima. 

Nekome ipak moraš vjerovati.

Ja sam samo odgovorila na pitanje Ledamo o tuđim iskustvima.
A ovdje su pretežno sve žene uzimale heparin do 6 tjedana iza poroda, pa sam se javila da ostane zabilježeno da ima i nas koje smo prestale ranije.

Mene je isto bilo jako strah. 
Čekala sam trudnoću 7 godina, pa izgubila 2 rane trudnoće. 
Vagala sam da li poslušati savjet svog dr ili nastaviti.
Odlučila sam vjerovati doktoru, prestala sa uzimanjem heparina i rodila na 40+3 prekrasnog, velikog i zrelog dječaka.

Jesam li samo imala sreće ili ... iskreno ne znam.

----------


## nina70

I ja imam kao slabu mutaciju i, nažalost, djelim mačkulinino iskustvo. Nama su problemi počeli u zadnjem tromjesečju, a maci papucarici je očito problem bio početak trudnoće pa je zato dr tako odlučio. Sve je dobro kad se dobro svrši.

----------


## sweety

:Teletubbies:  100 ljudi 100 ćudi, 100 žena 200 sis*

Curke, ovdje se spominje 5-6 mutacija u kombinacijama i dvije terapije (andol vs. heparin) neko "vjeruje u nešto, neko u nešto drugo"...
Neki ginići daju heparin neki andol, neki oba, neki nijedan...

Mutacija po genima se vodi u istraživanjima nekih 25 000, a za sad je otkriveno preko 250 000.
Tko koju kombinaciju ima... Samo nebo zna...




Ako može minianketa...

Vi sa mutacijama, da li su vam preporučali Folnu kiselinu i u kojoj mjeri i koliko dugo ste pili?

----------


## nina70

U prvoj trudnoći bila na andolu 100 do 30 tt, cijelo vrijeme pila Prenatal (od NW), u 34 tj. abrupcija posteljice. Nakon poroda nastavila uzimati Folacin da bi mi prilikom mjerenja vitamina i minerala (u apoteci) ustvrdili da mi fali folne kiseline???

----------


## sweety

> U prvoj trudnoći bila na andolu 100 do 30 tt, cijelo vrijeme pila Prenatal (od NW), u 34 tj. abrupcija posteljice. Nakon poroda nastavila uzimati Folacin da bi mi prilikom mjerenja vitamina i minerala (u apoteci) ustvrdili da mi fali folne kiseline???


U prenatalu ima FOLNE kiselina, to je sintetski oblik. Tvoj MTHFR++ onemogućava sintezu folata, prirodnih i sintetskih, i ta folna kiselina (sintetska) se nagomilava u tvom organizmu i stvara probleme.
Paralelno kako i dalje imaš problem sintetze, uslijed zaštopavanja organizma nesintetiziranom folnom kiselinom ti dolazi do deficita folata (ne folne kiseline, folna kiselina je sintetski dobiven proizvod, folati su prirodna tvar).

Jesi mjerila B12?

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam na podjeli iskustva  :Wink: 
Sto se tice folne, ja uzimam medynforte, to je kombinacija vitamina b12 (0, 5 mg), b6 (25mg) i folna (0, 25).

----------


## nina70

> U prenatalu ima FOLNE kiselina, to je sintetski oblik. Tvoj MTHFR++ onemogućava sintezu folata, prirodnih i sintetskih, i ta folna kiselina (sintetska) se nagomilava u tvom organizmu i stvara probleme.
> Paralelno kako i dalje imaš problem sintetze, uslijed zaštopavanja organizma nesintetiziranom folnom kiselinom ti dolazi do deficita folata (ne folne kiseline, folna kiselina je sintetski dobiven proizvod, folati su prirodna tvar).
> 
> Jesi mjerila B12?


nisam mjerila B12
Inače mi za MTHFR piše normalan tip, a PAI 4G/5G heterozigot..............ne znam da li je konstantno uzimanje folne nešto zamaskiralo. U ovoj trudnoći sam na heparinu i za sad ide sve po PS-u

----------


## sweety

> nisam mjerila B12
> Inače mi za MTHFR piše normalan tip, a PAI 4G/5G heterozigot..............ne znam da li je konstantno uzimanje folne nešto zamaskiralo. U ovoj trudnoći sam na heparinu i za sad ide sve po PS-u


Zar nisi ti pisala da si mthfr homozigot?

----------


## nina70

*sweety*, ma neeee, možda si me s nekim zamjenila. Meni je samo taj PAI 4G/5G heterozigot, ali to je njima ništa a meni je napravio svašta.
Možda ne bi posljedice bile takve da sam imala samo taj problem, ali tu se još udružila kolestaza i kad su mi nakon svega radili pretrage imala sam deficit proteina S (van trudnoće mi bio u normali). Na kraju sam zaključila da se kod mene udružilo više čimbenika. Čak sam sklona vjerovati da je meni produženo uzimanje duphastona naštetilo jetri koja je također van trudnoće potpuno u redu. Naravno, i druge ga uzimaju i u zadnjem tromjesečju pa nema štete, ali njima jetra nije problem u trudnoći.
Evo u ovoj trudnoći nisam bila na duphastonu, a utrogestan sam uzimala samo prvih par tjedana trudnoće (2x1) i još uvijek nisam dobila kolestazu a evo me u 32.tj. Hm, da ne izazivam vraga, još imam vremena ali je gotovo pravilo da se u svakoj slijedećoj trudnoći kolestaza javi koji tjedan ranije nego u prethodnoj. Kod mene sve nešto naopako, stvarno se nadam da sam izuzetak.

----------


## abica_29

Eto kad spominjete, ja sam heterozigot za Faktor V leiden i taj antifosfolipidni sindrom, kod mene je bilo vise od 40 necega, ne sjecam se vise, dakle nije bilo dileme - dijagnoza nasljedna trombofilija i odmah fraxiparin, uz 2 izgubljene trudnoće.

----------


## Strašna

Ima koja od vas da posjećuje hematologa na Rebru? Preporuka? Što napravti i donijeti na prvi pregled?

----------


## lavko

Kratko pitanje - tko kontrolira od vas anti xa? Znam za mackulinu.
Moj je veci od dozvoljenog. Strah me smanjiti dozu sad pred kraj.
Molim da mi se javi tko je to kontrolirao.

Mackulina, sjecas li se svojih rezultata anti xa?

----------


## theorema

Evo imam komentar za dr. P na rebru. 
Imam mthfr homozigot i pai1 4g homozigot, faktor VII.
 Dr me uvjeravao da mi ne treba nikakva terapija. Cak ni andol. Jer kao taj pai dolazi u kompletu s pcos-om, a mthfr mozemo ignorirati buduci da je homocistein uredan.
Mpo dr je rekao da ce mi oni konzilijarno dati heparin nakon +, da je hematolog "strucno" u pravu, al da oni lijece ljude, a ne dijagnoze te da ne mozemo isprobavati hocu li izgubiti bebu.
Nakon toga je hematolog rekao ok,  oni vam to mogu prepisati, ali ja necu.

Prijateljica s istim dijagnozama dvoja vrata dalje kod drugog dr. dobila heparin.

----------


## funky

> Evo imam komentar za dr. P na rebru. 
> Imam mthfr homozigot i pai1 4g homozigot, faktor VII.
>  Dr me uvjeravao da mi ne treba nikakva terapija. Cak ni andol. Jer kao taj pai dolazi u kompletu s pcos-om, a mthfr mozemo ignorirati buduci da je homocistein uredan.
> Mpo dr je rekao da ce mi oni konzilijarno dati heparin nakon +, da je hematolog "strucno" u pravu, al da oni lijece ljude, a ne dijagnoze te da ne mozemo isprobavati hocu li izgubiti bebu.
> Nakon toga je hematolog rekao ok,  oni vam to mogu prepisati, ali ja necu.
> 
> Prijateljica s istim dijagnozama dvoja vrata dalje kod drugog dr. dobila heparin.


Promini hematologa i uzimaj heparin...ja imam jos blazu sklonost trombofiliji i ostadoh trudna u postupku s heparinom, prvo nagovorila mpo dr privatnika da mi da preporuku za pretrage,onda uvjerila svoju gin da mi da uputnice, onda se nakon nalaza mpo dr mislio hoce li mi dati heparin,ali sam i tu bila uvjerljiva, pa mi je nakon utvrdjene trudnoce hep pocelo davati u bolnici preko hzzo iako su se cudili sta ce mi hep kad nisam imala,citiram, niti jedan spontani, pa sam im odrzala govor o svojih 5 godina pohoda po bolnicama a da oni nisu bili u stanju pronaci ni jedan razlog za nasu neplodnost,te da mi ne pada na pamet prekidat heparin i preporuku mpo gin....pa su na kraju odustali,napisali preporuku da primam hep do iza poroda....tako, bori se, njima je sve skupo,a ja neki dan sretnem susjedu,treci spontani,kiretaza,dr joj davao heparin,a ona nije htjela bockanje injekcijama...

----------


## lavko

Nema tu konsenzusa, neki doktori pai i mthfr uopce ne smatraju trombofilijskim faktorima.
Mene su dva ginekologa uvjeravala da mi ne treba heparin. Hematologica je rekla da bolje ne riskirat.
Ne da nema dogovora i stava nego nemaju pojma sto bi s takvim mutacijama.

----------


## funky

> Nema tu konsenzusa, neki doktori pai i mthfr uopce ne smatraju trombofilijskim faktorima.
> Mene su dva ginekologa uvjeravala da mi ne treba heparin. Hematologica je rekla da bolje ne riskirat.
> Ne da nema dogovora i stava nego nemaju pojma sto bi s takvim mutacijama.


Tako je, a nikom ne pada na pamet da shvati da nas je vec stvarno kritican broj s blazim mutacijama i da bi se vec mogle napravit i neka studija da se vidi da i blaze mutacije itekako sprecavaju zacece ili izazivaju pobacaje te na koji nacin heparin utjece na sve...ma briga njih,triba se svatko za sebe izborit..tako sam razocarana svakim sustavom u nasoj bidnoj zemlji

----------


## lavko

Na Rebru bih preporucila predivnu lijecnicu, dr. Sandru Basic Kindu. Ima guzvu vjecito, ali mene zna saslusati do zadnjeg pitanja i pomoci kad god treba. Topla preporuka.

----------


## lavko

> Tako je, a nikom ne pada na pamet da shvati da nas je vec stvarno kritican broj s blazim mutacijama i da bi se vec mogle napravit i neka studija da se vidi da i blaze mutacije itekako sprecavaju zacece ili izazivaju pobacaje te na koji nacin heparin utjece na sve...ma briga njih,triba se svatko za sebe izborit..tako sam razocarana svakim sustavom u nasoj bidnoj zemlji


Evo jednog super primjera iz Petrove. Svaki dan sam tamo pa cujem price. Dolazi zena s trombozom noge i zastojem u rastu bebe. Ordiniraju joj Fraxiparine 0,4 na tu dijagnozu. Nisam dr ali to je preventivna doza, zar ne?

Dolazi zena s prethodnim gubitkom djeteta u 38.tjednu. Sada je ponovo trudna, nema mutacije, ordiniraju joj Fraxiparine 0,6 na pocetku trudnoce. 

Treba li zena s trombozom izgubit ne daj Boze bebu i dobit pravu terapiju? Kako su odredili te doze? Kojeg tu smisla ima?
Ne mogu se prestat cudit.

----------


## sweety

> Evo jednog super primjera iz Petrove. Svaki dan sam tamo pa cujem price. Dolazi zena s trombozom noge i zastojem u rastu bebe. Ordiniraju joj Fraxiparine 0,4 na tu dijagnozu. Nisam dr ali to je preventivna doza, zar ne?
> 
> Dolazi zena s prethodnim gubitkom djeteta u 38.tjednu. Sada je ponovo trudna, nema mutacije, ordiniraju joj Fraxiparine 0,6 na pocetku trudnoce. 
> 
> Treba li zena s trombozom izgubit ne daj Boze bebu i dobit pravu terapiju? Kako su odredili te doze? Kojeg tu smisla ima?
> Ne mogu se prestat cudit.


Kod doze heparina, gleda se i kilaža. Možda je tu kvaka, obzirom da ne znamo nikakve druge parametre.


Trombofilijski markeri koji se sada uzimaju u obzir kao uzroci problema u  trudnoći su Faktor L V i faktor II, svi ostali su lagano napuštena  teza.
Koliko čitam okolo, za mthfr i pai skoro više ne daju heparin, osim ako nemate neku gadnu anamnezu.
Čitam na PubMed, vezano za heparin, postala je odbačena teza da  pospješuje fertilizaciju (time i samu implantaciju te rani stadij  trudnoće). Znači samo zatrudnjivanje, ne govorim sad o trudnoći kao  takvoj.
Heparin čak ne vide kao sredstvo u pomoći kod spontanih pobačaja,  naravno ovisno o vrsti mutacija koje imate. Heparin razrijeđuje krv i to  je to, ne riješava problem metilacije (ovo kod nesinteze folata), ne  uklanja mutacije, ne liječi organizam, već samo "razrijedi krv", pa  pomaže onima kojima je to uzrok problema.
MTHFR 677 mutacija, (u kombinaciji sa nekim drugim mutacijama) djeluje  da povisi razinu Homocisteina koji je jedan od glavih faktora u  procesima stanja i održavanja krvi, kao i grušanju, ali nije jedini  faktor. Premda se sa nekom drugom mutacijom u kombinaciji može imatio prividno nizak homocistein.
Kod nas se tek počelo testirati ljude na MTHFR 1298, mutaciju koja često  ide zajedno sa MTHFR 677, može se imat jednu ili drugu ili kombinirano  zajedno.
A taj MTHFR 1298 uopće ne utječe na razinu Homocisteina. Ali igra veliku ulogu u sintezi folata.

*Kod "trombofilije" ne ide to sve zajedno u isti koš*, Faktor LV je  daleko "jača" mutacija direktno vezana na probleme zgrušavanja krvi i  konatalne varijante, dok je MTHFR sasvim druga priča.
Ne tretiraju se isto. Mutacije su u principu genetsko stanje organizma i  za njih nema lijeka, lijekovima se može tretirati jedino neka bolest,  simptom ili trenutno stanje.

Kod MTHFR su primijetili ovaj problem sa Folnom Kiselinom, ali se još  nisu usuglasili oko djelovanja na baš "sve bolesti i stanja".
Nesinteza folata uzrokuje cijeli niz pojava u organizmu, koje se ovisno o  drugim mutacijama koje pojedinac ima (a ima ih na desetke tisuća),  različito kombiniraju i manifestiraju.


Doktori nerado testiraju pacijente na "trombofiliju" baš zato što ne  mogu adekvatno liječiti. Ni za ova dva jaka faktora ne garantiraju  uspjeh, a za mthfr o kojem u principu nemaju pojma, još manje  garantiraju išta.

Dramit na način "e jadni mi zdravstvo nam je nam u kukiju" nema smisla, jer je vani isto, ovo je sve novo i neistraženo, svakodnevno pronalaze nove varijante, neke stare pobijaju, uvode nove...
Doktori kasne, ne stignu se tako brzo radit edukacije. Ne smiju oni baš liječit ljude onako "kako pročitaju na netu", za razliku od nas koje hendlamo same sebe, pa i odgovaramo za vlastita iskustva.
Ne branim doktore, samo pojašnjavam kakvo je stanje.

Heparin nažalost nije "magični napitak" koji uklanja sve probleme, a  doktori su toga svjesni, zato ga ni ne daju. Davali su ga u nazad par  godina, ali se vidjelo da to baš nije "eliksir zdravlja" kakvim su se  ponadali.


*"Liječenje" kod MTHFR mutacija počinje sa prilagođenim unosom folata i izbjegavanjem Folne Kiseline.*  To vam u HR, ne znam tko može vodit. To ako počnete kopat, trebate same  hendlat. Naručit si sa neta, kod nas nema za kupit, i same se pratit.

----------


## Skura

> Evo ja ću kao i Trudyc pitaiti ovdje može li tko malo prokomentirt ovaj nalaz,da li ću trebati kakvu terapiju
> Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -heterozigot
> Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) -normalan tip
> MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
> PAI -1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot (4G/5G)


Imamo iste mutacije. 
Ja sam dobila preporuku za heparin od pozitivnog testa. 
Jedini je problem sto ja ne mogu doci do pozitivne bete. Test pokaze sjenu, beta mala i onda nestane. Sve u par dana.

----------


## sweety

Što se tiče ranih spontanih i generalno spontanih. Rijetko kad je uzrok baš samo jedna stvar.
Većinom je to skup xy elemenata.
Ako želite istraživat koje su vaše "kombinacije", ovdje je dobar početak...
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home

----------


## Skura

Cak i brendovi kao napr. Solgar koji u svojoj paleti ima folate, kod nas ih ne uvozi. Samo folnu. 

Sweety, sto ne bi bilo logicno da nama potencijalnim trombofilicnim trudnicama u startu preporuce folate umjesto folne?

Ja Folacin nikako nisam podnosila. Konstantan boravak na wc me izludio. Mjesec dana agonije i onda sam procitala zasto. Moje me tijelo u startu pocelo upozoravat da je folna za mene otrov. Ali nisam slusala... 
Sad slusam. Ne pijem folnu i cekam folate s iherba. 

Doktori bi trebali znati za metilaciju i folate. Nije neka mudrost. Niti nova informacija kad na svakoj kutiji folata pise da je to za one koji su skloni zgrusavanju krvi.

----------


## lavko

Ma mene samo smeta taj neki pristup. Ako imas gadnu anamnezu kao sto je gubitak djeteta, uvode heparin s mutacijom ili bez, idu probat ako ce i to pomoc. A nas s blazim mutacijama neki otpile, neki ne. To mi se cini nedosljedno.
Onda se sam izboris, a da li je to u redu ili ne...kad procitas da su zene s tom mutacijom gubile djecu, pa gotov si, hoces odmah sve sto moze pomoc.
Kao da ni medicina nema jasnog stava ili dovoljno istrazivanja ili sto ja znam.

----------


## sirius

Lavko, medicina nije matematika.
sigurna sam da za isti lijek ili stanje moze se naci vise razlicitih istrazivanja.
moja kcer pije antikoagulanse kao prevenciju zbog nacina na koji joj radi krvotok nakon operacija na srcu.
neke klinike su sklone preporuciti antikoagulanse kao prevenciju, neke samo aspirin, neke -nista. Nema jedinstvenog misljenja. Ja sam odlucila da ona koristi antikoagulanse iako je to najskuplje ( mora kontrolirati zgrusavanje kucim aparaticem, ali to pokriva hzzo ) i najkompliciranije ( uvjetno receno , zbog potrebnih kontrola).
a ti si , kao trudnica, jos kompliciraniji slucaj. Jer odluka o terapiji treba pozitivno utjecati na dijete sa sto manje mogucih nuspojava.
nema ti tu crno-bijelo. Sve ima svoje pluseve i minuse .

----------


## Skura

Mozda cu faliti topic, ali mi je logicno da pitam vas ovdje s najvise iskustva. 
Jeli koja uzimala estrofem u postupku? Navodno se estrogen ne bi smio uzimat kod trombofilije... 
Meni klomici uniste endometrij totalno i kao alternativu zelim femaru i estrofem. (Trazit cu, tko zna hocu li dobit  :Smile: )

----------


## abica_29

Upravo kako ste gore napisale, jer ja kad sam dosla u 24+ tjedne, onda se poremetio i secer, i na kraju je poceo skakati i tlak, i aritmiju sam imala, i na kraju su konstatirali da je beba bila manje porodjajne tezine  zbog tlaka. A posteljica vec iza 36 tjedna nije obavljala svoju funkciju kako treba, pitanje sad jel zbog tlaka ili zbog zgrusavanja, pitanje dal bi bez heparina ikada dosla do tih tjedana jer moja konacna dijagnozda je ipak nasljedna trombofilija. Sestra od mog oca nije mogla imati djece, samo pobacaje je imala, al sad bar imamo alternativu.

----------


## alma_itd

> Mozda cu faliti topic, ali mi je logicno da pitam vas ovdje s najvise iskustva. 
> Jeli koja uzimala estrofem u postupku? Navodno se estrogen ne bi smio uzimat kod trombofilije... 
> Meni klomici uniste endometrij totalno i kao alternativu zelim femaru i estrofem. (Trazit cu, tko zna hocu li dobit )


Uzimala estrofem u pripremi za FET u kojem sam od 1 dana ET koristila Fraxiparin i Aspirin.

----------


## funky

> Ma mene samo smeta taj neki pristup. Ako imas gadnu anamnezu kao sto je gubitak djeteta, uvode heparin s mutacijom ili bez, idu probat ako ce i to pomoc. A nas s blazim mutacijama neki otpile, neki ne. To mi se cini nedosljedno.
> Onda se sam izboris, a da li je to u redu ili ne...kad procitas da su zene s tom mutacijom gubile djecu, pa gotov si, hoces odmah sve sto moze pomoc.
> Kao da ni medicina nema jasnog stava ili dovoljno istrazivanja ili sto ja znam.


To sam i ja htjela reci,ako sam ne trazis tko zna ...ne znam ja 100% da je meni heparin pomogao da ostanem trudna ali mi ne pada na pamet sad u trudnoci pogadjat ovisi li zivot mom djetetu o tome ili ne....ugl da,dosta ima nedosljednosti i naravno da mi to smeta,pa covjece,ljudi lete na mjesec,rade atomske bombe,a od nasih 10 istih nalaza dobile smo 17 razlicitih misljenja,ma bezveze

----------


## jo1974

> Mozda cu faliti topic, ali mi je logicno da pitam vas ovdje s najvise iskustva. 
> Jeli koja uzimala estrofem u postupku? Navodno se estrogen ne bi smio uzimat kod trombofilije... 
> Meni klomici uniste endometrij totalno i kao alternativu zelim femaru i estrofem. (Trazit cu, tko zna hocu li dobit )


Evo da ti i ja odgovorim ja sam estrofem uzimala od prvog dana transfera,ne za vrijeme postupka stimulacije več nakon sve dok nismo vidjeli otkucaje,nakon toga nastavila sa fragminom.

----------


## Skura

Znaci mogu estrofem  :Smile: 

Pocela sam puhat na sve, jer imam osjecaj ako sama sebi ne prepisem terapiju, nitko drugi nece :/
Hvala cure :grli:

----------


## mona22

cure dajem si clexan već 5ti dan i još od juče osijećam da me nešto steže na trenutke u grudima da li je moguće da je to od clexana

----------


## nivesa

Kak mislis u grudim!?? Kao oko srca?

----------


## mona22

pa da ...kad udahnem kao da nemam dovoljno zraka...mislim nije ništa strašno desilo mi se par puta...ali znaš kako poslije transfera mozak radi max. a prvi put sam na nmh pa sam odma pomislila da nema neke veze sa tim

----------


## mona22

i da na trenutke mi bude jako vruće

----------


## nivesa

Ja bi  na tvom mjestu bar nazvala dr. I objasnila kaj se dogada. Mozda nije nista a moze bit i od heparina. Ipak on razrjeduje krv.

----------


## mona22

> Ja bi  na tvom mjestu bar nazvala dr. I objasnila kaj se dogada. Mozda nije nista a moze bit i od heparina. Ipak on razrjeduje krv.


Pitala d.R nije od celxana,kaže može biti od vremena vlage n.tlaka...uh odmah mi je lakše

----------


## nivesa

> Pitala d.R nije od celxana,kaže može biti od vremena vlage n.tlaka...uh odmah mi je lakše


Eto vidis. Zato ja u takvim situacijama odmah nazovem dr. Ipak te to najbolje smiri. Barem mene.

----------


## Skura

Mona, ja sam na Fragminu već 8 dana. I isto kao i ti imam svakave 'nuspojave'. Pričala sam s doktorom, vjerojatno je hiposomatski jer imam užasnu fobiju od injekcija  :Sad: . Ali evo uspijevam se pikati svaki dan. Nekako :D
Sad me samo vrućina oblijeva, a u početku su mi se događale vrtoglavice, postalo mi je zlo, morala bi pola sata ležati, odmah su počele izlaziti modrice... 
Bogu hvala nuspojave se smiruju, a ja manje paničarim i više ne trbam pola sata odvajati za visinske pripreme i pola sata za ležanje jer mi je zlo :D

----------


## abica_29

Ima li netko tko je izgurao i drugu trudnocu uz pikanje? Dobro bi mi dosli savjeti... Eto ja nakon skoro godine dana od poroda, pogledam svoja bedra,a kad tamo mlijiun plavih točkica...izgleda mi kao da se svaki od 270 uboda vidi...

----------


## Inesz

abica,

a pikanje u trbuh?

----------


## mona22

> Ima li netko tko je izgurao i drugu trudnocu uz pikanje? Dobro bi mi dosli savjeti... Eto ja nakon skoro godine dana od poroda, pogledam svoja bedra,a kad tamo mlijiun plavih točkica...izgleda mi kao da se svaki od 270 uboda vidi...


Da li si se pikala clexanom ja sam se pikala sad nakon fet-a i nijedna pikica se nevidi...istina pikala sam se u trbuh neznam dali to ima kakve veze iako mislim da nebi trebalo imati

----------


## nivesa

U bedro najjace boli i najlakse ostaje trag. U trbuh ili ruku je lakse i manje ostaju tragovi.

----------


## Mury

*Žužy*, grlim  :Love: , ali još nije sve izgubljeno, za manju mrvu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mury

Ups, ovaj post je trebao na odbrojavanje, trudnički mozak  :Grin:

----------


## abica_29

Ne, na PT2 u Petrovoj uče i preporučuju u bedro, ili u ruku. Mene je jednom sestra pikala u ruku, i to je bilo prestrasno kako me to boljelo poslije. Nemam nikog tko bi se usudio pikat me stalno u ruku, a i ne volim ovisiti o bilo kome. U trbuh ne preporučuju jer je ipak tu beba - nije im neki razlog al ono...uzimala sam Fraxiparin.

----------


## abica_29

S time da mene u bedro nije nešto previše boljelo, i najlakše mi je bilo da to sama rijesim

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam se stalno u trbuh. Uz napomenu da sam isto iz Petrove isla sa prvim heparinom. Ma oni pricaju kaj im padne na pamet. Ja se nebi u  bedro vise nikad.

----------


## nivesa

Da li mi oze netko ovo sve skupa objasnit??
aC1-IgG rezultat 20 Gpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg <10 , slabo poz : 10-15 , poz >15
aC1-IgM rez 7mpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg < 10 slabo poz 10-15 poz > 15
faktor V Leiden normalan tip,faktor II protrombin normalan tip, MTHFR normalan tip,* PAI-1 homozigot 5G
Atv (s)test mjesanja uz LAC 26 s ref vrijednosti : Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV (s) u testu mjesanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upucuje na prisutnost LAC
lupus amtikoagulanz (LAC) 1,02 omjer, ref vrijednosti do 1,37*

----------


## jarica

Rodice trebala bih vaš savjet. Ima li koja među vama da je imala alergijsku reakciju na Clexane? Danas su mi se pojavile crvene fleke po gornjem dijelu dlana, malo me svrbe. Na mjestima gdje si dajem injekcije nema nikakvih reakcija (na bedrima konkretno). Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## nivesa

Odi u bolnicu u kojoj su ti ga dali i trazi da ti zamjene. Moja frendica ista prica i dobila je fraxiparin.

----------


## jarica

Hvala Nivesa. Jutros su mi se fleke na rukama povukle. Upravo sam si dala injekciju, pričekat ću da vidim da li će mi se i danas nešto pojaviti. Ukoliko dođe idem do doktora...

----------


## nivesa

Tak je i njoj izbilo prvo na dlanovima pa kasnije po svuda. Nadam se da tebi nece. Ali ako se pojavi obavezno trazi da ti promjene.

----------


## lavko

Ja sam se pikala u ruku, obicno u lijevu, s desnom drzim i piknem se tamo gdje smo cijepljeni. A prije pikanja drzim led na ruci da umrtvi. I nikad problema.

----------


## lavko

Isto imala osip od Clexana, presla na Fraxiparine. Pila kalcij da smiri osip.

----------


## jarica

Osip mi se nažalost vratio na ruci. Imam još 8 injekcija, probat ću izdržati do pregleda. Onda moram do KBC RI po drugu dozu pa ću im reći za osip. Lavko, koliko ti je bio jak osip i da li su te odmah čim si ga prijavila prebacili na Fraxiparin? Baš sam si i ja mislila ići kupiti kalcij jer sam čula da je on dobar za smirivanje alergija. No, ne znam da li ima svrhe budući  da pijem multivitamine putem kojih unosim 100% dnevnih potreba za kalcijem. Još samo da dodam da su mi nalazi krvi koje sav vadila prije dva dana super. Dr. nije napomenuo da mi se smanjuju trombociti, što vidim da je najozbiljnija kontraindikacija u uputstvima od Clexane.

----------


## lavko

Meni je od Clexana izbila prava urtikarija i onda sam presla na Fraxiparine. I od njega me svrbilo pa sam to rijesvala kalcijem a kasnije je prestalo svrbiti, al sam se u pocetku cesala ko sugavac neki.
Moj ti je savjet da nazoves ranije i kazes za alergiju, neka ti promijene. I pogledaj si u nalazu eozinofile, ako su poviseni, onda ti je to znak blage alergije.

----------


## kaja76

Imala sam 3 missed ab. pa imam pitanje za one koje imaju problema s trombofilijom. Je li moguće da i ja imam problema s tim ako sam prije spontanih pobačaja, pred 3 i po godine rodila dijete. Može li se taj problem javiti naknadno ili je to urođeno? Kako se dijagnosticira?

----------


## biserko

kaja, moguce je, kako je meni objasnjeno trombofilija se nekada manifestira i napravi problem u trudnoci nekada ne, iako ja jos uvijek nisam sigurna imam li ikakve sklonosti trombofilije, ali sam radila nalaze.
Dr mi je rekao da postoji urodjena sklonost trombofiliji ali i stecene trombofilije, te zato i radis trenutno stanje ali i genetske markere.
Potrebno je da napravis prosireni koagulogram, te genetske faktore ka trombifiliji - FV, MTHFR, PAI, ACE, i cini mi se F2, provjeri, ima na temi ranije.
Takodjer, trebas napraviti antitijela za antifosfolipidni sindrom (kardiolipinska i beta), te lupus antikoagulant. Sretno

----------


## kaja76

> kaja, moguce je, kako je meni objasnjeno trombofilija se nekada manifestira i napravi problem u trudnoci nekada ne, iako ja jos uvijek nisam sigurna imam li ikakve sklonosti trombofilije, ali sam radila nalaze.
> Dr mi je rekao da postoji urodjena sklonost trombofiliji ali i stecene trombofilije, te zato i radis trenutno stanje ali i genetske markere.
> Potrebno je da napravis prosireni koagulogram, te genetske faktore ka trombifiliji - FV, MTHFR, PAI, ACE, i cini mi se F2, provjeri, ima na temi ranije.
> Takodjer, trebas napraviti antitijela za antifosfolipidni sindrom (kardiolipinska i beta), te lupus antikoagulant. Sretno


Hvala Biserko. Pitat ću to i kariogram ploda makar sumnjam da ce mi sve to dati na teret HZZO-a. Želim znati zašto se to događa jer 3 spontana ne mogu nikako biti slučajna čak i u mojim godinama (39).

----------


## Optimist

Stigao mi je prvi nalaz, protein s, koji sam morala raditi privatno, jer ga ne rade preko uputnice i snižen je (49, a mora biti iznad 50).

Ostale nalaze trebam čekati od 4-6 tjedana.

Može li snižen protein s biti naznaka trombofilije?

----------


## jarica

Optimist, sve te nalaze možeš napraviti besplatno. Dovoljno je da ti neki doktor u bolnici da preporuku za popis pretraga koje trebaš napraviti. Trenutno pišem s mobitela pa ti ne mogu kopirati moj post u kojem sam prepisala sve pretrage koje su mi u Petrovoj preporučili. Nisam potrošila ni kunu. Potražit ću ti post i kopirati barem link. Naoružaj se strpljenjem i budi uporna!

----------


## Optimist

Jarica, sve ostale pretrage sam obavila u Vinogradskoj, sad čekam da stignu nalazi, jedino su mi svugdje rekli da ne rade protein s pa sam ga izvadila u Synlabu.

Danas sam dobila nalaz pa me zanima može li već on upućivati na trombofiliju.

A što se tiče strpljenja i upornosti, znam o čemu pričaš.

I hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Ovo su pretrage koje sam vadila u Vinogradskoj i čije nalaze čekam:

1. Faktor 5

2. Faktor 2

3. LAC

4. Protein C

5. MTHFR

6. PAI 2

7. AT III

8. Antikardiolipinska antitijela

I stekla sam dojam da svako malo bolnice rade neke probleme vezane uz određene pretrage. 

Izgleda da Rebro sada radi samo dvije, od nekih cura čujem i da se taj famozni protein s mogao vaditi u bolnicama preko uputnice i sl.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam protein s vadila u kb dubrava na uputnicu.
Za snizene vrijednosti ne znam dal same mogu upucivati na trombofiliju...

----------


## jarica

Prošvrljaj malo po temi koju sam otvorila Ponovljeni missed abortion-iskustva i savjeti. Ima popis svih pretraga koje sam radila prema preporuci dr. Radakovića iz Petrove i dr. Radončića. Nakon 2 spontana, 1 biokemijske trudnoće sada sam trudna i hvala dragom Bogu, beba i ja smo dobro. U 20 tjednu sam, na heparinu od 6 tjedna, od trena čim su mi utvrdili srčanu akciju. Veselim se svakom novom udarcu mog bebolina i s nestrpljenjem očekujem trenutak kad ću ga držati u naručju. Držim fige da brzo saznaš rezultate, uzrok problema i njegovo rješenje i nakon toga jednu lijepu školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Bubekica, mislim da jedino nisam zvala Dubravu (sve ostale jesam, rekli su mi da to nitko ne radi, čak su mi to i u Synlabu rekli), bit će dobra info nekom drugom, tnx!

Jarica, pročitala sam tvoju temu i žao mi je što si to sve prošla, a ujedno drago što sada imaš svoju bebicu, koja lijepo napreduje, sretno i dalje  :Heart: 

I ja sam, nažalost, imala missed ab. u 9. tj., bebica se nije pravilno razvijala, a također sumnjam i na 1 biokemijsku, ali nisam ju potvrdila betom.

Zato sam i posumnjala na trobofiliju, jer ju imam u obiteljskoj anamnezi pa sam dobila uputnice za obradu.

I hvala ti na lijepim željama, stvarno se nadam da će se i ostvariti.

----------


## bubekica

Sad mi je bas krivo sto nisi ranije ulovila tu info, napisala sam je vise puta, ali mislim na onoj temi imunoloske pretrage  :Undecided:

----------


## Optimist

Nema veze, nisam pretrazivala forum, bila mi je tolika zbrka da sam jedva cekala obaviti sve pretrage, nazvala bolnice i tako taj protein s obavila privatno. 
Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Možda ste već pisale…sorry…kakva su iskustva sa SD i trombofilijom? Koji dr.?

----------


## nora eleonora

i ja sam radila pretrage nakon spontanog, na svoju ruku. radila sam i protein s, isto tako privatno, jer su mi sve bolnice redom odgovarale kako one to ne rade.. i u mom slučaju je bio snižen protein s.. savjetovala sam se s dr.r., kod mene nema potrebe za heparion, rekao mi da mogu slobodno aspirin, pa kad ostanem trudna da ćemo se malo više time pozabaviti, ako bude potrebe, isto kao i povišenim d-dimerima i fibrinogenom te homocisteinom..
rado bih čula još nečije iskustvo sa sniženim proteinom s, ako ga je koja od vas imala u trudnoći te da li ste i na kojoj terapiji bili..

hvala

----------


## Optimist

> i u mom slučaju je bio snižen protein s


Koliki je tvoj?

----------


## jarica

Meni su utvrdili "samo" PAI homozigot 4/4. Sada sam na Clexane 0,4. O utjecaju sniženog proteina S nisam baš informirana, ali ima sigurno cura ovdje koje će znati.

----------


## nora eleonora

optimist, ako se dobro sjećam 38 je bio..mislim da je raspon od 60-140. tako da je moj dio dosta snižen..

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala snizen protein S i imala sam terapiju Fraxiparin i aspirin od ET.Taj postupak je bio uspjesan. Neznam vrijednosti S proteina.

----------


## nora eleonora

alma, tko ti je propisao Fraxiparin? samo si imala snižen protein s ili još neku od mutacija?

----------


## alma_itd

Nakon 4 neuspjela postupka gdje se beta nije pravilno duplala, trazila sam od mog MPO da prekontrolisem nalaze za trombofiliju. On je rekao da se dugo ceka na rezultate a meni je vec bio planiran FET postupak, tako da sam dala krv za analizu i nakon par dana imala FET. Moj MPO mi je propisao Fraxiparin i aspirin iako nije znao za rezultate krvi. On kaze da je kod njih( u Belgiji), standardno da daju heparin nakon 3 neuspjela postupka. Ja sam pocela sa Fraxiparinom i aspirinom od prvog dana ET, beta se konacno pravilno duplala, a nakon 2 mjeseca su stigli rezultati krvi i ispostavilo se da imam snizen protein S sto je po mom MPO doktoru svakako indikacija za heparin. Koristila sam Fraxiparin do CR, uz prekide po 1 dana kad sam krvarila (placenta praevia).

----------


## nora eleonora

alma, ti si u belgiji? 
ja nažalost kod nas bila kod hematologa, moji je zaključio da mi ne treba terapija jer mi je van trudnoće ured protein s.
i sad ti znaj..
pijem aspirin, a protein s ću kontrolirati samoinicijativno i o svom trošku..

----------


## Optimist

> ja nažalost kod nas bila kod hematologa, moji je zaključio da mi ne treba terapija jer mi je van trudnoće ured protein s.
> i sad ti znaj..
> pijem aspirin, a protein s ću kontrolirati samoinicijativno i o svom trošku..


Frustrirajuće! Jedni daju terapiju, drugi ne daju...

E, sad, laik sam, nemam pojma o ovom, ali me zanima ima li taj protein s tendenciju pogoršanja ili poboljšanja u trudnoći ili…?

----------


## nora eleonora

optimist, koliko sam shvatila, u trudnoći može doći do dodatnog snižavanja proteina s. obzirom da sam već imala jedan spontani, strah je velik.. da li će aspirin biti dovoljan, ne znam..

----------


## Optimist

> optimist, koliko sam shvatila, u trudnoći može doći do dodatnog snižavanja proteina s. obzirom da sam već imala jedan spontani, strah je velik.. da li će aspirin biti dovoljan, ne znam..


Shvaćam te. I iza mene je spontani, a van trudnoće mi je protein s snižen. Čekam druge nalaze, ali očito je i ovaj neki pokazatelj. Uh! Sretno!

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, ti si u belgiji? 
> ja nažalost kod nas bila kod hematologa, moji je zaključio da mi ne treba terapija jer mi je van trudnoće ured protein s.
> i sad ti znaj..
> pijem aspirin, a protein s ću kontrolirati samoinicijativno i o svom trošku..


Da ja zivim u Belgiji i ovdje sam i ICSI postupke obavljala. Meni je ocito s protein snizen i van trudnoce,mada eto pocela sam primati heparin i prije dobivenih rezultata pretraga na trombofiliju.

----------


## Optimist

Stigao je još dio nalaza, APC rezistencija (APCR), iznosi 0,55, a treba biti viši od 0,86. Uz snižen protein S, ukazuje li sad to na trombofiliju? 

Ne znam što ovo znači: APTV (s) test miješanja uz LAC, rezultat: 23, ref. interval: izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV u testu miješanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upućije na prisutnost LAC.

Ostatak nalaza tek za cca 3 tjedna.

----------


## bubicazubica

Pozdrav..mislim da ću na ovom topiću biti kao da stanujem ovdje,nažalost..ali napokon sam možda saznala razlog izgubljenih anđelića,što mi i daje neku pozitivnu snagu da će idući put biti sretniji završetak. 
Dobila sam nalaze trombofilijskih faktora(nakon 2 izgubljene trudnoće,9 tt,i 11 tt.ali razvoj je stao negdje ranije) :
Faktor  V Leiden(R 506Q),normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin(G20210A),normalan tip
MTHFR( C677T) heterozigot
PAI-(4G/5G),heterozigot 4G/5G
...s tim idem kod svoje gin.da vidimo što ćemo dalje,da li će mi ona preporučit terapiju,ili dat uputnicu za transfuzilologa/hematologa...izgubljenja u svemiru

----------


## Inesz

Ja sam imala ovakve nalaze:
MTHFR( C677T) heterozigot
PAI-(4G/5G),heterozigot 4G/5G

nisam imala ranijih spontanih, za ovakav nalaz smatrali su da ne treba NMH, ali su mi radi godina odlučili dati  fraxiparin.
počela sam negdje oko 22 tt jer su mi tada bili gotovi nalaz.

----------


## bubicazubica

Bila jučer kod svoje soc.gin-odmah nakon utvrđene trudnoće(govorimo one utvrđene na ultrazvuku,u bolnici ne daju dok se ne ustanovi srčana akcija,a to je mislim za mene prekasno,jer ne dočekam ksč) me stavlja na NMH,a da se slobodno mogu konzultirati sa svojim mpo dr,,da mi napiše preporuku i privatni recept ,već nakon transfera.

----------


## abica_29

HA gle, ja sam utvrdila trudnoću recimo prije srčane akcije, kao to je bio 34 dan ciklusa, otišla dr., on utvrdio da je trudnoća u maternici, poslao me u bolnicu kako su mi rekli da se odmah javim, već kod trudnoće 5+3 rekli mi da dođem u bolnicu, sa 6 tjedana već utvrdili otkucaje i odmah mi dali fraxiparin. Mislim da brže od toga nije moglo. Al da, slažem se da ako je potrebno da može i prije. U to se baš ne razumijem, ali istina da kod mojeg drugog pobačaja da je plod bio veličine 5+6, više od toga nije išlo, iako je bilo srčane akcije već na početku se vidjelo da zaostaje. Dakle sa nekih 7 tjedana je već bio manji. Službeno spontani u 8 tjednu ( bez fraxparina). S druge strane u prvoj trudnoći sam dogurala do 16 tjedna bez fraxiparina. Tako da ono, ja ne bi riskirala, iako ima doktora koji vjeruju u teoriju da liječenje heparinom uopće nije dokazano da pomaže.

----------


## biserko

abice, a zbog cega si primala terapiju, je li u pitanju mutacija ili? Naime, meni nakon tri psontana rana i utvrdjene pai i ace mutacije jedan dr kaze da trebam niskomolekularni heparin, drugi da ne. ici cu kod hematologa, pa cu vidjeti sta kaze.

----------


## bubicazubica

Istina,neki kažu da je to samo placebo efekt-možda pomaže,a možda ne..ali razmišljanja sam,zašto riskirat ono ne.Kod nas u bolnici ne daju terapiju prije srčane akcije,ali kako ja ne dođem do te akcije,ne preostaje mi drugo nego privatna preporuka i recept,jedino ću tako znati i biti barem donekle na miru,da sam napravila sve što sam mogla.
Žalosno,stvarno je žalosno,da moraš imati dvije ,čak i tri izgubljene trudnoće,da bi se mogle napraviti daljne pretrage,a do tad si prepušten sam sebi,i stotinama pitanja..Znam da su pretrage skupe,i da to košta...ali,zar jedan život nije važniji???

biserko-imam dva različita,mišljenja u vezi toga.
Postavila sam pitanje dr.no name zaboravila sam,vezano uz terapiju na cybermed.hr,njegov odgovor-ne treba vam terapija.Isto takvo pitanje postavila sam dr.Dmitrović na neplodnost.hr-treba vam terapija nakon utvrđene uzt trudnoće,ali isto tako ona nije garancija za njenu daljnju uspješnost...
I mišljenje moje gin-terapija
Najbolje bi bilo da potražiš još jedno mišljenje.

----------


## biserko

Hvala, hocu, idem ovih dana u hematolosko savjetovaliste, pa cu vidjeti sta ce reci. 
(Ma meni se dosta toga skupilo, nakon godinu i nesto pretraga kao da sam izgubila elan, sad ispada da imam te mutacije, plus izostanak ovulacije, bolesnu stitnjacu, nizak progesteron... bas sam nesto demoralisana, ali proci ce valjda.)

----------


## funky

Biserko, i ja imam iste mutacije, svi rekli, ma nije to nista, ali ja sam u privatnika (cito) trazila da se u postupku ukljuci fragmin, postupak je bio uspijesan, a kasnije sam se isto morala svadjati u bolnici da ga dobijem besplatno. Cak mi je jedan dr rekao da zasto uzimam fragmin ako nisam imala bar dva- tri spontana, kao da govori o gripi, a ne djetetu...isprasila sam ga na mars, pa mi je cak napisao da imam trombofiliju, tako da me vise nitko ne pila kad dodjem po novu dozu. Fragmin sam uzimala cijelu trudnocu, od transfera do dva tjedna iza poroda...sta bubicazubica kaze, moras pokusati sve pa da je bar savjest cista...
Ali nadam se da ce i jednoj i drugoj uspjeti ostvariti i izgurati trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## biserko

Ma insistiracu i ja, nema mi druge. Ja imam sina od osam godina, apsolutno nikakvih problema nisam imala u toj trudnoci, nista, a nakon toga sto muka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## funky

> Ma insistiracu i ja, nema mi druge. Ja imam sina od osam godina, apsolutno nikakvih problema nisam imala u toj trudnoci, nista, a nakon toga sto muka


Ista stvar se desila mojoj susjedi, dr joj preporuca fragmin, ona nece i sad je odustala od pokusavanja, a pa sta ces, nismo svi isti, ja bi uzela bilo sta ako ce mi pomoc...
Trazi, budi uporna, i sigurno ce onda sve bit ok :Smile:

----------


## biserko

Ma briga me, ako ne daju, platicu ga sama, otici cu do privatnog dr hematologa da mi odredi dozu ako ovi na klinici ne budu htjeli, nije mi prva pretraga ili lijek koju placam. Napominjem da moj ginekolog misli da bih trebala uzimati, a stvarno mu vjerujem.
 A zasto susjeda nije htjela, ako znas, ja nisam do sada cula da moze biti nekih nezeljenih efekata koristenja fragmina?

----------


## kaja76

> Istina,neki kažu da je to samo placebo efekt-možda pomaže,a možda ne..ali razmišljanja sam,zašto riskirat ono ne.Kod nas u bolnici ne daju terapiju prije srčane akcije,ali kako ja ne dođem do te akcije,ne preostaje mi drugo nego privatna preporuka i recept,jedino ću tako znati i biti barem donekle na miru,da sam napravila sve što sam mogla.
> Žalosno,stvarno je žalosno,da moraš imati dvije ,čak i tri izgubljene trudnoće,da bi se mogle napraviti daljne pretrage,a do tad si prepušten sam sebi,i stotinama pitanja..Znam da su pretrage skupe,i da to košta...ali,zar jedan život nije važniji???
> 
> biserko-imam dva različita,mišljenja u vezi toga.
> Postavila sam pitanje dr.no name zaboravila sam,vezano uz terapiju na cybermed.hr,njegov odgovor-ne treba vam terapija.Isto takvo pitanje postavila sam dr.Dmitrović na neplodnost.hr-treba vam terapija nakon utvrđene uzt trudnoće,ali isto tako ona nije garancija za njenu daljnju uspješnost...
> I mišljenje moje gin-terapija
> Najbolje bi bilo da potražiš još jedno mišljenje.


Bubice zubice, vidim da si iz Rijeke i da si nedavno radila pretrage za trombofiliju. Jesi li vadila krv na Sušaku? Zanima me koliko se čeka. Znaš li možda? 
Pred 20-ak dana sam bila na 3. kiretaži pa me dr. uputila na tu pretragu na Sušak. Kažes, da U KBC Ri ne daju nikakvu terapiju za trombofiliju prije srčane akcije. Ja nikad nisam ni došla do srčane akcije osim u jednoj uspješnoj trudnoći. Uz to sam dobila još i uputnicu za kariogram. Valjda ce naći neki razlog.

----------


## abica_29

Hereditarna (nasljedna) trombofilija, antikardiolipinska antitjela (ACA) povišeno jako, i još nešto ne sjećam se više šta. Uglavnom nisu uopće dvoumili da mi treba fraxiparin.

----------


## abica_29

E da sjetila sam se, heterozigot za faktor v leiden. evo na tu temu. http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Trom...-trudnoca.aspx

----------


## bubicazubica

Žao mi je zbog spontanog i kiretaže.. :Love: 
Da,vadila sma nalaze u onoj maloj zgradici na Sušaku,mislim da je to zgrada za hematologiju i transfuziologiju.Ne moraš se naručivati,dođeš od 8-12 h vade krv,a nalazi su mi bili gotovo začuđujuće brzo,za dva tjedna(mada su meni rekli oko 4 tj.čekanje).Mislila sam još vaditi i neke dodatne pretrage tamo,ali je moja gin.rekla da nema smisla,jer ako je ova pretraga pokazala mutacije,što god da vadim,radim,na isto mi dođe-biti na heparinu od početka trudnoće.
Ja sam sad na čekanju,trebam dobiti krajem mjeseca m.,prvu nakon kiretaže,pa jiš jednu,i onda kod mog mpo dr.na dogovor za smrzliće..Sad kad barem nešto znam,nekako mi je lakše,mada ni to nije preduvjet za uspješnu trudnoću do samog kraja(i ja kao i ti,nikad nisam stigla do srčane akcije,kad dođem do te faze,bit ću najsretnija na svijetu,vjeruj mi..)

Sretno s daljnim pretragama!




> Bubice zubice, vidim da si iz Rijeke i da si nedavno radila pretrage za trombofiliju. Jesi li vadila krv na Sušaku? Zanima me koliko se čeka. Znaš li možda? 
> Pred 20-ak dana sam bila na 3. kiretaži pa me dr. uputila na tu pretragu na Sušak. Kažes, da U KBC Ri ne daju nikakvu terapiju za trombofiliju prije srčane akcije. Ja nikad nisam ni došla do srčane akcije osim u jednoj uspješnoj trudnoći. Uz to sam dobila još i uputnicu za kariogram. Valjda ce naći neki razlog.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala...




> Biserko, i ja imam iste mutacije, svi rekli, ma nije to nista, ali ja sam u privatnika (cito) trazila da se u postupku ukljuci fragmin, postupak je bio uspijesan, a kasnije sam se isto morala svadjati u bolnici da ga dobijem besplatno. Cak mi je jedan dr rekao da zasto uzimam fragmin ako nisam imala bar dva- tri spontana, kao da govori o gripi, a ne djetetu...isprasila sam ga na mars, pa mi je cak napisao da imam trombofiliju, tako da me vise nitko ne pila kad dodjem po novu dozu. Fragmin sam uzimala cijelu trudnocu, od transfera do dva tjedna iza poroda...sta bubicazubica kaze, moras pokusati sve pa da je bar savjest cista...
> Ali nadam se da ce i jednoj i drugoj uspjeti ostvariti i izgurati trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## funky

> Ma briga me, ako ne daju, platicu ga sama, otici cu do privatnog dr hematologa da mi odredi dozu ako ovi na klinici ne budu htjeli, nije mi prva pretraga ili lijek koju placam. Napominjem da moj ginekolog misli da bih trebala uzimati, a stvarno mu vjerujem.
>  A zasto susjeda nije htjela, ako znas, ja nisam do sada cula da moze biti nekih nezeljenih efekata koristenja fragmina?


A sta ja znam, njen mi je odgovor bio malo bezveze, kao, ko ce se bosti cilu trudnocu, ..ma glupost, nisam ti ni ja cula za neke nezeljene posljedice, moj ti je bebac bio 4050 g na porodu, cak bebe budu malo i vece, valjda bolje sve prolazi kroz pupkovinu...

----------


## kaja76

> Žao mi je zbog spontanog i kiretaže..
> Da,vadila sma nalaze u onoj maloj zgradici na Sušaku,mislim da je to zgrada za hematologiju i transfuziologiju.Ne moraš se naručivati,dođeš od 8-12 h vade krv,a nalazi su mi bili gotovo začuđujuće brzo,za dva tjedna(mada su meni rekli oko 4 tj.čekanje).Mislila sam još vaditi i neke dodatne pretrage tamo,ali je moja gin.rekla da nema smisla,jer ako je ova pretraga pokazala mutacije,što god da vadim,radim,na isto mi dođe-biti na heparinu od početka trudnoće.
> Ja sam sad na čekanju,trebam dobiti krajem mjeseca m.,prvu nakon kiretaže,pa jiš jednu,i onda kod mog mpo dr.na dogovor za smrzliće..Sad kad barem nešto znam,nekako mi je lakše,mada ni to nije preduvjet za uspješnu trudnoću do samog kraja(i ja kao i ti,nikad nisam stigla do srčane akcije,kad dođem do te faze,bit ću najsretnija na svijetu,vjeruj mi..)
> 
> Sretno s daljnim pretragama!


Hvala! Da, čitala sam tvoju priču. Znam, kako je- ponadaš se pa opet ništa pa još i godine kao dodatni teret. Nadajmo se da ce ovaj put biti ok. Znam slučaj di su ljudi po par puta išli na ivf da bi na kraju ustanovili trombofiliju, dali lijek i sve prošlo ok, a prije toga nikako ni do trudnoće. I ja čekam kasno proljeće (kiretaža bila 20.2.), nadam se da cu do tada dobiti sve nalaze. Meni će jedan dio nalaza slati u  Petrovu u ZG pa ne znam koliko se to čeka, ali valjda ce za mjesec dana. Pa taj kariogram na Svetom duhu 13.4. pa tu čekam još mjesec dana. Nadam se da cu stići prije ljetne pauze na koji postupak. Za sad sam ispucala 4 AIH-a, slijedi ivf sto me bas ne veseli, ali ako nema druge... I čudim se da je u prvoj trudnoći sve prošlo ok i da se nakon par godina može pojaviti trombofilija. Tako da ko zna hoće li to biti moj problem. Biserko mi je napomenula da može biti, ni dr. nije rekao da nije nemoguće pa eto idem vidjeti. Najbolje da se sutra odmah zaletim na Sušak i saznam rezultate.

----------


## biserko

Hvala, funky. Kaja, meni je dr rekao ako se radi o sklonosti ka trombofiliji da se ona nekad moze manifestirati u trudnoci nekada ne. Vjerovatno zavisi i od ostalih faktora i eventualnih poremecaja u tvom tijelu u tom trenutku. Ja sam sa prvim djetetom imala osam godina manje, zdravu stitnu, hormone koliko toliko uredne, ne pretjerano stresan zivot, itd. A sad mi je dosta toga bilo drugacije.

----------


## kaja76

> Hvala, funky. Kaja, meni je dr rekao ako se radi o sklonosti ka trombofiliji da se ona nekad moze manifestirati u trudnoci nekada ne. Vjerovatno zavisi i od ostalih faktora i eventualnih poremecaja u tvom tijelu u tom trenutku. Ja sam sa prvim djetetom imala osam godina manje, zdravu stitnu, hormone koliko toliko uredne, ne pretjerano stresan zivot, itd. A sad mi je dosta toga bilo drugacije.


Da, ono što si mi rekla ti rekao mi je i dr. u RI koji me uputio na tu pretragu kad je vidio da je to 3. pobačaj. I sad još bi bilo najbolje da je to, razrijediš krv i stvar riješena. Mozda mi ne bi bilo nužno ni ići na ivf. Nekako me strah tih hormona, punkcija i svega toga. Je da mi malo stekaju te ovulacije, ali ipak zatrudnim i doma.
Samo da nisu neke greške na kromosomima jer tu nema spasa. A dr. kaže da je veca sansa da bude trombofilija nego ovo drugo pa se nadam da je tako

----------


## Optimist

> Stigao je još dio nalaza, APC rezistencija (APCR), iznosi 0,55, a treba biti viši od 0,86. Uz snižen protein S, ukazuje li sad to na trombofiliju? 
> 
> Ne znam što ovo znači: APTV (s) test miješanja uz LAC, rezultat: 23, ref. interval: izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV u testu miješanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upućije na prisutnost LAC.


Pls, zna li tko protumačiti…

Uz ovo gore, F5 Leiden G/A heterozigot, MTHFR C/T heterozigot...

----------


## Optimist

> Pls, zna li tko protumačiti…
> 
> Uz ovo gore, F5 Leiden G/A heterozigot, MTHFR C/T heterozigot...


Je li ovo za heparin?

----------


## jo1974

Nisam baš mjerodavna za tumačenje nalaza kod mene je bio snižen protein S i heterozigot ko i kod tebe meni je hematologica prepisala heparin,najbolje da ti to specijalist očita sretno,nevezano za ovo nisam ti stigla odgovoriti na onu drugu temu za vtamine s danom punkcije sa prestala uzimati sve osim prenatal vitamine sretno

----------


## Optimist

Hvala ti na odgovoru!

Svakako ću otići kod hematologa, ali se tek moram naručiti, nadam se da se dugo ne čeka.

Moram se posavjetovati i za Folacin i Elevit  koje pijem, izgleda da se folna kiselina kod MTHFR mutacija ne smije piti, ako sam dobro shvatila na drugom topicu.

----------


## mona22

Uz ovo gore, F5 Leiden G/A heterozigot, MTHFR C/T heterozigot... 


> Je li ovo za heparin?


Moji nalazi su kao i kod tebe i doktorica mi je zbog faktora V leiden preporučila heparin...bila sam privatno na konzultacijama jer su jedni rekli da je a drugi da nije za heparin..

----------


## Optimist

Tnx!

Greškom mi nisu uradili pai pa sad ne znam ima li smisla prije tog nalaza otići kod hematologa…ne znam koliko pai mijenja pogled na to…

----------


## mona22

Meni je i pai heterozigot,ali mi je doktorica rekla da mi heparin preporučuje upravo zbog faktora V leiden...

----------


## Optimist

Mona, bas ti hvala  :Smile:  Idem ja kod hematologa, objasnit cu mu situaciju, a pai dostaviti naknadno. Bitno mi je da mi kaze da li da uzimam aspirin 100 do trudnoce, ne znam kako stoje s tim...

----------


## mona22

> Mona, bas ti hvala  Idem ja kod hematologa, objasnit cu mu situaciju, a pai dostaviti naknadno. Bitno mi je da mi kaze da li da uzimam aspirin 100 do trudnoce, ne znam kako stoje s tim...


ja se inače pikam od transfera ,a inekcije si kupujem sama jer pravo na heparim imam tek nakon srčane reakcije...

----------


## Optimist

> ja se inače pikam od transfera ,a inekcije si kupujem sama jer pravo na heparim imam tek nakon srčane reakcije...


Znači, postoji opcija i kupnje heparina? Mora se imati neki privatni recept, povijest bolesti ili? Koliko uopće košta jedna injekcija?

Bitne su mi te informacije da se oboružam  :Grin:

----------


## sweety

> Je li ovo za heparin?


F5 Leiden G/A heterozigot ti je gora opcija od svih MTHFRova, PAIja i svih onih proteina C,S itd.
Niti malo nije za igrat se.
Dati će ti za to heparin, ali idi doktorima koji znaju što rade.

Trudnoća sa tim parametrima je riskantna trudnoća i kao takva se posebno treba motriti tijek.

Sretno

----------


## mona22

> Znači, postoji opcija i kupnje heparina? Mora se imati neki privatni recept, povijest bolesti ili? Koliko uopće košta jedna injekcija?
> 
> Bitne su mi te informacije da se oboružam


Da ali moraš imati privatni recept i koju dozu primaš jer ti to doktor treba odrediti...cijene su različite mislim od nekih 17 kn pa dalje...ja koristim clexane i on je 33kn

----------


## Optimist

> F5 Leiden G/A heterozigot ti je gora opcija od svih MTHFRova, PAIja i svih onih proteina C,S itd.
> Niti malo nije za igrat se.
> Dati će ti za to heparin, ali idi doktorima koji znaju što rade.
> 
> Trudnoća sa tim parametrima je riskantna trudnoća i kao takva se posebno treba motriti tijek.
> 
> Sretno


Hvala, draga!

Nadam se da će mi dati heparin, baš tražim kod kojeg bih hematologa išla.

Ima neki dobar u Vinogradskoj?

Može li ginekolog u bolnici bez odobrenja hematologa propisati heparin?

----------


## sweety

> Hvala, draga!
> 
> Nadam se da će mi dati heparin, baš tražim kod kojeg bih hematologa išla.
> 
> Ima neki dobar u Vinogradskoj?
> 
> Može li ginekolog u bolnici bez odobrenja hematologa propisati heparin?


Idi u Petrovu

Idi Đelmišu. On je ginić, on jedini to vodi, odi prvo njemu privatno na konzultacije, trebaš se o svemu dogovorit prije trudnoće. 
Kad zatrudniš, onda u Petrovu kao njegov pacijent, da te vodi on i njegov tim.

----------


## Optimist

> Idi u Petrovu
> 
> Idi Đelmišu. On je ginić, on jedini to vodi, odi prvo njemu privatno na konzultacije, trebaš se o svemu dogovorit prije trudnoće. 
> Kad zatrudniš, onda u Petrovu kao njegov pacijent, da te vodi on i njegov tim.


Tako ću i napraviti! Hvaaaala!!!

----------


## Inesz

tužno je to da trudnice za dobivaju terapiju heparinom prije toga moraju kao   ići u privatne prakse  kod liječnika koji rade u državnim bolnicama.
miješanje privatnog i javnog. još bi se tu dalo dosta toga napisati...

što je sa trudnicama koje nemaju stotine i stotine kuna da plate konzultacije i preglede u privatnim klinkama kako bi na taj način sebi omogućile lakše ostvarivanje prava iz redovnog osiguranja u bolnicama?! kako da te trudnice dođu do indicirane terapije heparinom u trudnoći?

----------


## Optimist

> tužno je to da trudnice za dobivaju terapiju heparinom prije toga moraju kao   ići u privatne prakse  kod liječnika koji rade u državnim bolnicama.


Ja ovo nisam shvatila kao moranje, već kao komotniji način za one koji si to mogu priuštiti.

A da sve trudnice koje terapiju heparinom trebaju dobiti, istu i dobiju, ovako ili onako.

Ili sam krivo shvatila?! Nemojte me plašiti  :Grin:

----------


## sweety

> Ja ovo nisam shvatila kao moranje, već kao komotniji način za one koji si to mogu priuštiti.
> 
> A da sve trudnice koje terapiju heparinom trebaju dobiti, istu i dobiju, ovako ili onako.
> 
> Ili sam krivo shvatila?! Nemojte me plašiti


Ja se slažem s tobom.

----------


## Optimist

Je li itko u posljednje vrijeme bio kod hematologinje Zupančić na Rebru? Zanima me koliko se otprilike čeka na termin, imam nalaze?

----------


## kudri

drage curke, naravno da ću pitati i doktora, ali molim vas možete li mi protumačiti nalaz:

Faktor V Leiden - normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin - heterozigot
MTHFR - heterozigot
PAI-1 - heterozigot 4G/5G

----------


## jarica

Jutro Kudri, po ovome što si napisala, imaš trombofiliju tj. čini mi se mutacije na tri gena. No, neka ti dr. sve lijepo protumači. U svakom slučaju, kandidat si za heparin.

----------


## bubicazubica

Naravno da ćemo se nadati da će sljedeći put biti sve u najboljem redu..ali život piše i malo drugačije priče..(4 dana nakon tvoje k,imala sam svoju)
No...sad barem znam koliko toliko...pa idemo probati i terapiju..
mislim da ću sad početi ponovo s aspirinom kojeg sam pila od punkcije..i prestala pred mjesec dana..čisto da si ponovo vratim malo krv u normalu(razrijedim je)
Nemoj se bojati IVF-a,hormona i svega što on nosi...ja se ne trudim prirodno ostati t.(mislim,tek sad sam počela uživati u s.,a ne kad sam sama pratila ov.-ono točno u dan akcija-za pop.)...
Lijepo ti pravac na Sušak i pusti tetu vampiricu da ti izvadi krv(možda si to i napravila već),i saznaš na čemu si..i nadam se da neće biti kromosomske greške...
Sretno i s ostalim pretragama!



> Da, ono što si mi rekla ti rekao mi je i dr. u RI koji me uputio na tu pretragu kad je vidio da je to 3. pobačaj. I sad još bi bilo najbolje da je to, razrijediš krv i stvar riješena. Mozda mi ne bi bilo nužno ni ići na ivf. Nekako me strah tih hormona, punkcija i svega toga. Je da mi malo stekaju te ovulacije, ali ipak zatrudnim i doma.
> Samo da nisu neke greške na kromosomima jer tu nema spasa. A dr. kaže da je veca sansa da bude trombofilija nego ovo drugo pa se nadam da je tako

----------


## kaja76

> Naravno da ćemo se nadati da će sljedeći put biti sve u najboljem redu..ali život piše i malo drugačije priče..(4 dana nakon tvoje k,imala sam svoju)
> No...sad barem znam koliko toliko...pa idemo probati i terapiju..
> mislim da ću sad početi ponovo s aspirinom kojeg sam pila od punkcije..i prestala pred mjesec dana..čisto da si ponovo vratim malo krv u normalu(razrijedim je)
> Nemoj se bojati IVF-a,hormona i svega što on nosi...ja se ne trudim prirodno ostati t.(mislim,tek sad sam počela uživati u s.,a ne kad sam sama pratila ov.-ono točno u dan akcija-za pop.)...
> Lijepo ti pravac na Sušak i pusti tetu vampiricu da ti izvadi krv(možda si to i napravila već),i saznaš na čemu si..i nadam se da neće biti kromosomske greške...
> Sretno i s ostalim pretragama!


Bila ja jučer...rezultati za mjesec dana...tek. Koliko god nije lijepo imat još jednu dijagnozu, nekako bi mi laknulo da je problem u trombofiliji. 
Zašto si pila aspirin? To su ti dali u toj privatnoj klinici gdje si radila ivf?
Budući da si vadila krv na Sušaku, da li ti njihova doktorica odredi terapiju (vidila sam da neka tamo ima ambulantu i da su je neki starčići čekali) ili ti mpo-ovci odrede?

----------


## kudri

jarica, hvala na odgovoru! Nadam se da nije kasno da to doktoru pokažem 1dc u kojem krećem u postupak? Naime, iako sam sve te nalaze imala u mapi kad sam išla na dogovor za terapiju, dr nije ništa komentirao - vjerojatno nije vidio...

----------


## Optimist

Na osnovu Leidena (heterozigot) i MTHFR (heterozigot) su mi rekli da ću u trudnoći primati heparin. 

Sad je naknadno stigao nalaz PAI-1 homozigot 4G.

Koliko to mijenja cijelu priču? Je li mi dovoljan Clexane 0,4, koji su mi preporučili dok sam imala samo ova dva prva nalaza? I kolika je uspješnost trudnoća s tri mutirana gena uz heparin?

----------


## kudri

optimist, mislim da će te tvoj dr poslati opet hematologu.
ja idem sutra.

cure, koliko se čeka to konzilijarno mišljenje? Ili je gotovo odmah??

----------


## eryngium

Molim za savjet, di da se javim i po iskustvu jel to za terapiju ili ne? Fala!

MTHFR 677-heterozigot
PAI-1 -homozigot 4G4G
Faktor XIII-heterozigot

ostali faktori normalni

----------


## kudri

odi kod hemataloga! naglasi da si trudna i moraju te odmah primiti! sretno draga!
ja ovaj tjedan idem po heparin

----------


## eryngium

Hvala ti puno!

----------


## kudri

isto imam mutacije i u principu mi je gin rekao da uzimam andol 100 za sada. lijekove nećeš dobiti odmah, već to ide prvo na povjerenstvo bolnice. čeka se cca tjedan dana. pitaj i svog mpo doktora kod kog da ideš.

----------


## eryngium

Ma dok dođem do mog mpo doktora već će biti kasno. Mislim sutra od moje dr. uzeti uputnicu i ići u Zg na Rebro jer su mi kolege rekle da se klonim Riječke hematologije. Kod kojeg dr si ti išla?

----------


## kudri

ja sam ti na kraju išla privatno kod dr.đelmiša. on je u petrovoj pročelnik za patalogiju trudnoće i inače je stručnjak za trudnice s trombofilijom, pa mi je to bilo najbrže. prvo privatno na konzultacije (Pronatal), pa onda direktno u petrovu jer ionako tamo na kraju trebam uzimati lijekove.

ali sam prije toga išla i kod hematologice na sv. duh (ne sjećam se ime), ali mi doktorica nikako nije sjela. prvo smo se zakačile oko termina umjetne oplodnje! objašnjavala mi pola sata kako riječ umjetno dolazi od umjetnost bla bla bla, onda mi nije htjela dati zeleno svjetlo za kretanje u postupak, iako sam imala sve osnovne pretrage, već me poslala na dodatne koje se čekaju mjesec dan, a koje sam realno mogla i naknadno, paralelno s postupkom odraditi. i na kraju krajeva, kad sam ostala prirodno trudna, zapravo bila već i kod nje na tom pregledu, ali nisam znala. i javila joj, otkantala me samo tako i rekla neka se javim kad stignu ostali nalazi! koja glupača!  a meni možda trudnoća ovisi o heparinu! na kraju krajeva, dr. đelmiš mi je odmah rekao da mi treba niskomolekularni heparin i uputio zahtjev prema povjerenstvu. tako da je moj savjet, nemoj ići na sv. duh!

----------


## eryngium

> ja sam ti na kraju išla privatno kod dr.đelmiša. on je u petrovoj pročelnik za patalogiju trudnoće i inače je stručnjak za trudnice s trombofilijom, pa mi je to bilo najbrže. prvo privatno na konzultacije (Pronatal), pa onda direktno u petrovu jer ionako tamo na kraju trebam uzimati lijekove.
> 
> ali sam prije toga išla i kod hematologice na sv. duh (ne sjećam se ime), ali mi doktorica nikako nije sjela. prvo smo se zakačile oko termina umjetne oplodnje! objašnjavala mi pola sata kako riječ umjetno dolazi od umjetnost bla bla bla, onda mi nije htjela dati zeleno svjetlo za kretanje u postupak, iako sam imala sve osnovne pretrage, već me poslala na dodatne koje se čekaju mjesec dan, a koje sam realno mogla i naknadno, paralelno s postupkom odraditi. i na kraju krajeva, kad sam ostala prirodno trudna, zapravo bila već i kod nje na tom pregledu, ali nisam znala. i javila joj, otkantala me samo tako i rekla neka se javim kad stignu ostali nalazi! koja glupača!  a meni možda trudnoća ovisi o heparinu! na kraju krajeva, dr. đelmiš mi je odmah rekao da mi treba niskomolekularni heparin i uputio zahtjev prema povjerenstvu. tako da je moj savjet, nemoj ići na sv. duh!


Puno ti hvala! Već sam sve uspjela izdogovarati što ću i kamo ću.

----------


## kaja76

Evo dobila sam i ja svoje nalaze pa vas molim da mi kažete jesu li u redu. Testovi koagulacije su u redu, Faktor V Leiden,Faktor II protrombin i MTHFR- za sve piše normalan tip, a PAI-1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G. Je li to u redu ili ću dobiti terapiju?

----------


## eryngium

> Evo dobila sam i ja svoje nalaze pa vas molim da mi kažete jesu li u redu. Testovi koagulacije su u redu, Faktor V Leiden,Faktor II protrombin i MTHFR- za sve piše normalan tip, a PAI-1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G. Je li to u redu ili ću dobiti terapiju?


To sve zavisi kod koga ideš. Ova tvoja mutacija na PAI-1 mi se ne čine tako strašna, ali ja nisam hematolog. Meni je mutacija i na MTHFR-heterozigot i na PAI-1-homozigot (4G4G) pa sam nakon vađenja d-dimera (koji su apsolutno odlični) u dogovoru s liječnicima, odlučila ne ići na terapiju dok to ne bude apsolutno neophodno (d-dimeri se povise), jer imam drugu dijagnozu za koju bi mi heparin mogao biti smrtna presuda. Vidi sa svojim mpo-ovcem, probaj konzultirati hematologa ali na kraju svatko odlučuje za sebe.

----------


## kaja76

> To sve zavisi kod koga ideš. Ova tvoja mutacija na PAI-1 mi se ne čine tako strašna, ali ja nisam hematolog. Meni je mutacija i na MTHFR-heterozigot i na PAI-1-homozigot (4G4G) pa sam nakon vađenja d-dimera (koji su apsolutno odlični) u dogovoru s liječnicima, odlučila ne ići na terapiju dok to ne bude apsolutno neophodno (d-dimeri se povise), jer imam drugu dijagnozu za koju bi mi heparin mogao biti smrtna presuda. Vidi sa svojim mpo-ovcem, probaj konzultirati hematologa ali na kraju svatko odlučuje za sebe.


Da, mislim danas ici kod svoje gin- primarne da vidim sta ce ona reci. Imala sam 3 miss. ab. pa mozda i je kvaka u tome s tim da sam jednom rodila i nije bilo apsolutno nikakvih problema. Tako da ne znam bi li to mogao biti uzrok mojim spontanim ili ipak nesto drugo.

----------


## kudri

cure na heparinu, da li ste putovale avionom? pitam zbog dužeg sjedenja. postoji mogućnost da trebam na nekoliko dužih putovanja avionom. znam da trebam pitati dr, ali me zanimaju vaša iskustva za slučaj da mi kaže da odlučim sama.

hvala!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam putovala avionom 4 sata, neznam da li je to dovoljno dugo :Razz:  Imala sam pismeni nalaz od dr. da moram koristiti heparin. Niko ga nije ni pogledao.

----------


## kudri

alma, i nisi imala nikakvih problema kasnije? rodila zdravi bebicu?
ma neznam ni sama što da radim, trebala bi najvjerojatnije službeno na 3 duža puta avionom. jedan čak uz presjedanje, pa me danas jedna doktorica oprala da nek mi ne pada na pamet, a druga (u istoj bolnici koju sam kasnije slučajno srela), mi je rekla da nisam bolesna, već samo trudna te da će uz heparin biti sve ok.

----------


## kudri

cure, počela sam sama sebid avati injekcije clexana, pa imam brdo pitanja. ako bi mi koja od vas mogla pomoći i odgovoriti, bila bi zahvalna.
1. da li su vam redovito kontrolirali trombocite? moji su na donjoj granici, a mislim da doktor to niije ni vidio. sad sam čitala na uputama da to može biti opasno.
2. kako ste izbjegavale pojavu masnica?
3. što ako se zaboravi uzeti?
4. u slučaju da ste bile bolesne i morale uzeti nešto za snižavanje temperature, da li ste preskočile taj dan injekciju? naime, u uputama piše da se ne smiju uzimati paralelno acetilsalicelatne kiseline

hvala!

----------


## kudri

5. da li ste onda cijelu trudnoću kontrolirale u bolnici? ja sam u petrovoj, kod dr. đelmiša i mislila sam kontrolirati kod jedne super ginekologice poznanice ,koja btw isto radi u petrovoj, a na pt1 dolaziti samo po terapiju, ali mi sestra odbrusila da ako sam došla tu, da sam tu sad do kraja. a dr.đelmiš se čak i uvrijedio što sam pitala da li sad moram biti tu ili mogu kod svije ginekologice!

----------


## kika222

Kudri ja se pikam sa fragminom od transfera, i odmah na prvom uzv dr J mi je rekla da idem dr D  na Merkur, znači cijelo vrijeme sam kod njega, kod soc gin idem jedino po doznake i uputnice. A ova prijašnja pitanja mogu ti reći da sam dva puta vadila krv i trombociti su bili ok, masnice ponekad imam, ali me to ne brine i nisam se nikad zaboravila piknuti...

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kudri

hvala ti kika. a kako često si kod njih na promatranju, ako uopće ideš na tako nešto? i da li zbog činjenice što moramo svaki dan primati heparin moramo češće na preglede i kontrole?
jesi pila dodatno kalcij?  obzirom na to da heparin neg utječe na kosti.

----------


## kika222

Kod hematologa nisam bila od kad sam trudna, dr D mi pogleda nalaze i dosad su bili dobri, vjerojatno će mi i dr D reć kad da prestanem sa heparinom pošto ga ja sama kupujem jer mi je hematolog rekao da mi ne treba heparin već samo aspirin 100 i folna. Dr J mi ga je dala zbog puno neuspjelih transfera i eto baš zadnji deveti postupak sa heparinom je uspio :Smile:  Ja ti neidem baš često na preglede, mislim da to ovisi o trudnoći a ne o heparinu, i da pijem od NW kalcij, magnezij i cink :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## abica_29

Ja sam bila na PT2, gdje pročelnica odjela ima poprilično strogi stav, a očito da je i Đelmiš takav, kad jednom udješ u njihov sustav, u biti očekuje se da si do kraja. Oni to vode onako, naravno da možeš otići drugim doktorima na pregled, ja sam bila isto privatno na 3d/4d, pa kao njihov potpis je puno značajniji. I da, vrijeđa ih to pitanje dal moras stalno dolazit ha ha. Ono pomiris se s tim, u biti možeš otići i nekome drugome na pregled, ali moras i kod njih. Povodom toga ja sam bila svaka 3 tjedan tamo o par dana,po meni nepotrebno i pretjerivanje, ležat u bolnici zbog vađenja krvi i urina a nalazi su gotovi za jedan dan. Vidim ovdje puno cura koje bolnicu nisu ni vidjele. Trombociti su mi bili ok, ali oko 30. tjedna mi je palo zeljezo. Normalni doktori bi mi repisali Heferol, ovako sam primala intravenozno. Masnice nisam imala. Ako se zaboravi uzeti, malo se poveća rizik od tromba naravno, ali iše u uputstvima lijeka da se doza ne smije povećavati, ono da uzmeš duplo, nego samo nastaviš dalje uzimanje. ZA ovo zadnje stvarno ne znam, srećom nisam bila bolesna.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Kika, budući da ću i ja sada od transfera krenuti s Heparinom kojeg neću dobiti preko HZZO, molim te reci mi koji lijek kupujes i koliko ga placas? Koju dozu uzimas? 
Da li ga imaju u ljekarnama u zalihama ili ga moraš naručiti? 

Hvala ti! 

Ja inače imam Pai homozigot 5g i antikardiolipidne (jedan put mi IgG bio visok, drugi put IgM).

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Čitajući topic vidim da je sporan nalaz heterozigot 4g/5g kao i homozigot 4g- koji je onda uredan nalaz?  to mi uopće nije jasno od samog početka. Jer meni je doktorica zabrinuta zbog pa i homozigot 5g i stalno samo njega spominje (a antikardiolipidne vrijednosti uopće ne).

----------


## eryngium

Pai-1 homozigot 5g5g je potpuno uredan nalaz. Heterozigot 4g5g nije, on je ajmo reć slabija mutacija, a homozigot 4g4g je najlošija mutacija i povećava rizik od duboke venske tromboze, srčanog i moždanog udara zbog stvaranja tromba.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kika222

> Kika, budući da ću i ja sada od transfera krenuti s Heparinom kojeg neću dobiti preko HZZO, molim te reci mi koji lijek kupujes i koliko ga placas? Koju dozu uzimas? 
> Da li ga imaju u ljekarnama u zalihama ili ga moraš naručiti? 
> 
> Hvala ti! 
> 
> Ja inače imam Pai homozigot 5g i antikardiolipidne (jedan put mi IgG bio visok, drugi put IgM).


Draga moja ja uzimam 2500 ij fragmina svaki dan, kupujem ga uvijek kad dođem u zg u ljekarni vv jer mi jedino tamo uvijek tog ima i ne uzmu ti recept već samo upišu koji liječnik ti ga je dao. Čini mi se da je jedno pakiranje od 10 injekcija 147kn, svaki put kupim koliko mi treba do sljedeće posjete merkuru i nikad  nisam imala problema :Smile:  sretno!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kika222

Ja sam mthfr homozigot( mutacija) i pai heterozigot 4g/5g, dosad uvijek aspirin i folacin a u zadnjem postupku sa fragminom evo trudna 28tt

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

A svašta! ! MPO doktor govori o postojanju mutacije na PAI a nalaz uredan? !?!!! No comment. 

Meni je doktorica ranije spominjala Clexan. Hvala za cijenu! !!!! Ja sam mislila da je puno, puno skuplje. I hvala za informaciju da znam gdje kupiti.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Nadam se da će i meni sad napokon uspjeti s heparinom! !!! To mi daje tračak nade -da je to možda rješenje! !!!!  Jer ne znam kaj bi više mislila. A zadnji plaćeni je pred nama

----------


## mona22

> A svašta! ! MPO doktor govori o postojanju mutacije na PAI a nalaz uredan? !?!!! No comment. 
> 
> Meni je doktorica ranije spominjala Clexan. Hvala za cijenu! !!!! Ja sam mislila da je puno, puno skuplje. I hvala za informaciju da znam gdje kupiti.


Ovo je cijena za fragmin ako sam dobro skužila,ako ćeš koristiti clexane on je duplo skuplji

----------


## red pepper

Da li između fragmina i clexana postoji neka objektivna razlika osim što je clexan skuplji? Da li je bolji ili se samo ime plaća?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ovo što Red pepper pita i mene zanima. Kad već kupujem sama nek mi kažu što je najučinkovitije -a ako je učinak isti, voljela bi to znati a ne da mi vele onaj lijek što ih farmaceutski lobi traži da preporučuju.

----------


## sara79

I fraxiparin 0,3 isto nije skup. Zvala sam ljekarnu filipovic i receno mi je da 10 kom.dodje oko 150 kn.
E sad ja neznam dal ima nekakve rezlike u clexana, fragmina i fraxiparina i dal se dr odluci na osnovu nalaze koji ce od ovih dati.

----------


## ljube

> Da li između fragmina i clexana postoji neka objektivna razlika osim što je clexan skuplji? Da li je bolji ili se samo ime plaća?


postoji razlika u farmakokinetičkom/farmakodinamičkom profilu ta dva lijeka, u njihovoj anti-Xa i anti-IIA aktivnosti (omjeru) što je bitno za odrediti kada zbilja postoji neka problematika (kod clexana se preciznije odredi jer 1 mg enoxaparina inhibira 100 anti-Xa jedinica), zato hematolozi (prof. Zupančić) to ozbiljnije poprate i rade razliku u propisivanju lijeka
za napamet davanje terapije  (ne prateći niti koliko je to anti-Xa jedinica po kg), ono čisto da se nešto od heparina propiše nakon transfera, u principu je svejedno

----------


## Mali Mimi

ljube ili netko tko se kuži u ovo dali može ispasti kombinacija PAi 4g/5g  homozigot?

----------


## ljube

> ljube ili netko tko se kuži u ovo dali može ispasti kombinacija PAi 4g/5g  homozigot?


da li piše kao konačno objašnjenje nalaza homozigot, a možda pretraga navedena kao genotipizacija polimorfizma 4g/5g u genu za PAI-1?
ako je već dokazan genotip 4g/5g onda je on heterozigot (homozigoti imaju oba alela ista- 4g/4g ili 5g/5g)

----------


## ljube

ili pitaš za nasljeđivanje potomstva od dva heterozigotna roditelja?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ili pitaš za nasljeđivanje potomstva od dva heterozigotna roditelja?


Ne pitam radi sebe ja sam ispala taj 4G/5G heterozigot i dobila sam odbijenicu za heparin s objašnjenjem da sam heterozigot a ne homozigot pa kao meni ne treba. I onda sam mislila da može biti homozigot s ovom kombinacijom. Još uvijek mi nije skroz jasno jel meni taj heparin trebao ili nije, neki kažu ovako a neki onako, a ja ga uzimala i plaćala iz svog džepa

----------


## eryngium

> Ne pitam radi sebe ja sam ispala taj 4G/5G heterozigot i dobila sam odbijenicu za heparin s objašnjenjem da sam heterozigot a ne homozigot pa kao meni ne treba. I onda sam mislila da može biti homozigot s ovom kombinacijom. Još uvijek mi nije skroz jasno jel meni taj heparin trebao ili nije, neki kažu ovako a neki onako, a ja ga uzimala i plaćala iz svog džepa


Čak i za PAI-1 homozigot 4g4g kažu da nije potreban heparin ako su ostali parametri koagulacije uredni i nema prijašnjih DVT ili PTE. Savjetuju samo praćenje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šta je to PTE?
Meni su i antikardiolipinska antitjela bila nešto povišena.
E sad prije su za taj 4G/4G propisivali heparin sad odjedanput ne treba :Confused:

----------


## eryngium

> Šta je to PTE?
> Meni su i antikardiolipinska antitjela bila nešto povišena.
> E sad prije su za taj 4G/4G propisivali heparin sad odjedanput ne treba


PTE-Plućna tromboembolija. 
A čuj, 100 doktora, barem 105 mišljenja. 
npr. http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=2082

----------


## lavko

Ja sam 4G/4G i ginekolozi mi nisu htjeli prepisati inekcije a hematologica je. Koristila sam ih ali istina je da prema posljednjim nekim istrazivanjima, takav nalaz zantijeva pracenje, ne nuzno i terapiju.
Ja nisam htjela riskirati pa sam koristila inekcije iako ni one nisu bezopasne.

----------


## abica_29

Malo sam razocarana ovim istraživanjem. I u potpunosti se ne slazem, znaci mi sve kojima je trudnoća na heparinu uspjela, nakon uzastopnih pobačaja, bi trebale opet u sljedećim trudnoćama riskirati, ili zene koje nisu jos pokusale s heparinom, bi trebale biti bez šanse da pokušaju?

----------


## eryngium

> Malo sam razocarana ovim istraživanjem. I u potpunosti se ne slazem, znaci mi sve kojima je trudnoća na heparinu uspjela, nakon uzastopnih pobačaja, bi trebale opet u sljedećim trudnoćama riskirati, ili zene koje nisu jos pokusale s heparinom, bi trebale biti bez šanse da pokušaju?


Ova studija je samo jedna u moru studija o trombofiliji. Ako ti je jedina uspjela trudnoća s heparinom bili bi ludi sada drugu pokušavati bez njega. Šta god tamo neke studije govorile. Svaki pacijent bi se trebao gledati posebno u okviru svoje povijesti bolesti jer ne reagiramo svi jednako na lijekove.

----------


## kaja76

I uspijela si s heparinom iznijeti trudnoću do kraja? Ja imam sličnu situaciju- za PAI 1 heterozigot 4G/5G, otsalo sve u redu, 3 spontana iza sebe pa se nadam da je u heparinu spas za moj slučaj. Makar kod 1. trudnoće nije trebao. Moram još neko vrijeme čekati za konzultacije pa ne znam sta ce mi MPO-vci reći. Zna li tko kakva je praksa u KBC RI na humanoj reprodukciji?

----------


## abica_29

Da, ali ja imam 2 različira obačaja, jedan u 16. tjednu, kada mi je ukao vodenjak zbog sluzbeno korioamnitisa, a drugi u 6 tj. plod se restao razvijati. Tako da ono, uz sve jos sam i u trećoj trudnoći imala gestacijski dijabetes, i na kraju mi je i tlak skočio, i beba je bila manja. Al ono, da nije bilo heparina ne bi ni dosla do tih tjedana, zbog antifosfolipidnog sindroma.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Abica - žao mi je što si prošla...

Kod mene je sve u redu (barem prema nalazima koje sam napravila) - jedino me taj antifosfolilipidni sindrom zeza. Jedan put kad sam ga vadila je IgG bio povišen (25) a drugi put je bio normalan, ali je IgM zato bio povišen (19). 

Koje su tvoje vrijednosti? Da li isto ovako varira? Da li znaš možda koji je razlog ovome?

Ja naime još nikad nisam imala niti pozitivan test... I ulažem velike nade u Clexan - sada ću ga prvi put koristiti nakon ET.

----------


## abica_29

Moj ACA igg mislim da je bio 40. KOliko sam procitala na nekoj stranici sve iznad 20 je rizicno za trudnoću. Ne znam dal mislis na taj faktor, evo probati cu naci taj clanak.

----------


## biserko

anka, koliko znam ta antijela se kontroliraju dvaput kako bi se vidjelo da li je rijec o nekom prolaznom stanju.
meni su prvi put bila pozitivna, a nakon osam tjedana negativna. Zato se i ponavljaju jer ih moe povisiti bilo kakva infekcija, ne mora znaciti da imas hronicni problem.

----------


## LadyB

Drage curke s foruma, trebam vas savjet...

nisam htjela previše čitati jer ću samo još više biti izbezumljena a to bi mi sad samo otežalo cijelu situaciju...

Imala sam unutar 6mj jednu biokemijsku i 3mj nakon toga missed ab./kiretažu u 12tt (zastoj razvoja ploda 9tt)  :Sad:  od čega je prošlo 4 tjedna, i ginekolog me posalo zbog mogućnosti da imam nasljednu trombofiliju jer u mojoj obitelji ju ima nekolicina bliže rodbine..to je tek učinjeno, testovi na one sve faktore koagulacije i proteine..

ono što vas želim pitati, da li osim toga trebam još kakve testove? tipa ovaj Antifosfolipidni sindrom?
naravno da čim sam počela čitati o svemu sam počela biti paranoična...
vidim da vas tu ima dosta i da znate dovoljno da mi date dobar savjet za eventualne dodatne pretrage

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Inesz

Lady,  jesi radila genetske testove za trombofilije ?

----------


## LadyB

> Lady,  jesi radila genetske testove za trombofilije ?


Jesam, cekam nalaze...

----------


## xavii

Pozdrav, moze mi netko reci sto znace ovi nalazi, danas sam ih dobila: 

faktor V-normalni tip genaza faktor V
faktor II za mutaciju G20210A-normalan tip gena z a faktor II
MTHFR C677T- normalni tip gena CC
PAI-I-utvrden je delecijski polimorfizam 4G/5G(
ACE utvrden je insercijsko-delecijsi genotip (ID) ?
__________________

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav, moze mi netko reci sto znace ovi nalazi, danas sam ih dobila: 
> 
> faktor V-normalni tip genaza faktor V
> faktor II za mutaciju G20210A-normalan tip gena z a faktor II
> MTHFR C677T- normalni tip gena CC
> PAI-I-utvrden je delecijski polimorfizam 4G/5G(
> ACE utvrden je insercijsko-delecijsi genotip (ID) ?
> __________________


Sve osim PAI i ACE su ti potpuno uredni nalazi. PAI ti je blaga mutacija koja znači umjereno pojačanu aktivnost proteina što bi značilo umjereno veći rizik od stvaranja ugrušaka. 
ACE genotip ID ti je isto blaža varijanta (teža je DD) i djeluje tako da izaziva pojačanu aktivnost u smislu sužavanja krvnih žila pa je umjereno povećan rizik od npr. ishemijskog moždanog udara (zbog sužavanja krvnih žila).

----------


## xavii

utječe li to na zacece i da li bi u eventualnoj trudnoci trebala ikakve lijekove uzimati? hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Po meni ne, ali ima puno cura koje se ne bi složile sa mnom. Ja imam PAI 4g i MTHFR mutaciju pa sam uz ivf u prirodnjaku ostala trudna i nisam na heparinu i ne mislim biti dok ne bude bilo baš potrebno.
No svatko je slučaj za sebe. Uzmi uputnicu za hematologa i vidi s obzirom na sve ostale nalaze što ti kažu.

----------


## LadyB

Došli su mi nalazi...ništa naravno ne razumijem al vidim da tu ima svačega, a sad ne znam što to znači za moj missed ab.i neku buduću trudnoću, pa vas molim da mi malo pomognete oko interpretacije s vašim iskustvima..

*Faktor V Leiden, protrombin i MTHFR* pozicija *1298*-normalan homozigotni genotip što ukazuje na genetičku predispoziciju za normalnu aktivnost proteina.

*MTHFR pozicija 677* = *(CT)* utvrđen je heterozigotni genotip (promjena u jednom alelu) što  ukazuje na genetsku predispoziciju za umjereno smanjenu aktivnost proteina.

*PAI-1* = *(4G/4G)* utvrden je promijenjeni homozigotni genotip (delecija G u oba homologna kromosoma) Što ukazuje na genetsku predispoziciju za znatno povečanu aktivnost proteina.

*gen FXlll* = *(GT)* utvrden je heterozigotni genotip (promjena u jednom alelu) što ukazuje na genetičku predispoziciju za umjereno povećanu aktivnost proteina.

Unaprijed zahvalna na odgovoru

----------


## Malaguena

> Došli su mi nalazi...ništa naravno ne razumijem al vidim da tu ima svačega, a sad ne znam što to znači za moj missed ab.i neku buduću trudnoću, pa vas molim da mi malo pomognete oko interpretacije s vašim iskustvima..
> 
> *Faktor V Leiden, protrombin i MTHFR* pozicija *1298*-normalan homozigotni genotip što ukazuje na genetičku predispoziciju za normalnu aktivnost proteina.
> 
> *MTHFR pozicija 677* = *(CT)* utvrđen je heterozigotni genotip (promjena u jednom alelu) što  ukazuje na genetsku predispoziciju za umjereno smanjenu aktivnost proteina.
> 
> *PAI-1* = *(4G/4G)* utvrden je promijenjeni homozigotni genotip (delecija G u oba homologna kromosoma) Što ukazuje na genetsku predispoziciju za znatno povečanu aktivnost proteina.
> 
> *gen FXlll* = *(GT)* utvrden je heterozigotni genotip (promjena u jednom alelu) što ukazuje na genetičku predispoziciju za umjereno povećanu aktivnost proteina.
> ...


Ovo je moj prvi post. Ovo nisam mogla preskočit  :Smile: . Imamo potpuno iste mutacije. Ja sam imala dvije biokemijske trudnoće u godini dana (beta je jednom išla do 650 drugi put do 450).

Ja imam blaži PCOS i rekli su mi da* PAI -1 4G/4G ide uz PCOS*, al opet, takvih je oko 26% ljudi na svijetu. Takva je i moja mama, pa nas je rodila troje bez Fragmina  :Smile: .

Uz to su mi, kad je bila prva biokemijska dirali jajovod jer su mislili da je vanmaternična. Ja nisam više mogla studirat medicinu na internetu  :Smile:  pa sam otišla u dr.L gdje smo odlučili napraviti IVF. Pišem ovo jer mi je dr. L za ove nalaze dao Fragmin od transfera. 

Koliko sam skužila, *MTHFR pozicija 677 = (CT)* nije ništa strašno. Ja izbjegavam folnu kiselinu i uzimam folate. Našla sam da ljudi s tim mutacijama ne mogu razgradit umjetnu folnu kiselinu (imaš temu tu na Rodi o mutacijama na MTHFR). Dobro je što nemamo mutaciju na oba alela.

Ja čisto sumnjam da su mi te mutacije krive za gubitak trudnoća u ovako ranom stadiju, prije bi okrivila nepravilne cikluse, nizak progesteron, greška u embriju, i tko zna što još može biti...Doktor mi je rekao da ova mala doza Fragmina 2500 iu ne može štetiti. Po ovome što sam čitala u postovima od prije, na ove naše mutacije neki uopće ne bi dali ništa, a evo, neki daju. Savjetuj se s ginekologom i hematologom.

Draga *LadyB* želim ti da što prije bude sve u redu.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## eryngium

Lady B imaš pp.

----------


## mona22

cure koje papire ste sve trebale da bi imale pravo na besplatni heparin

----------


## eryngium

U Ri se predaje cijela povijest bolesti s mpo odjela (koliko postupaka, kakav ishod, genetski faktori teombofilije), gleda se i obiteljska anamneza. Ali to ti sve zavisi od ustanove do ustanove, kao i sve. Tako da hematolog ili ginekolog koji te vodi bi ti trebao točno reći što treba kod njih za dobivanje odobrenja.

----------


## mona22

Hvala

----------


## mona22

cure da li je tko išao na merkur zbog trombofilije...kako to funkcionira da li se treba naručiti kakva uputnica da li treba čekati srčanu reakciju...u biti meni treba preporuka za clexane a ja ju imam od privatnika a za besplatni preko hzzo ne priznaju od privatnika...

----------


## kika222

Ja samo znam da su mi moji dr na Merkuru rekli da se ide na komisiju al ako nemaš preporuku od hematologa zabadava jer ga neće odobrit.. I tako ja kupujem fragmin od transfera..

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

> Ja samo znam da su mi moji dr na Merkuru rekli da se ide na komisiju al ako nemaš preporuku od hematologa zabadava jer ga neće odobrit.. I tako ja kupujem fragmin od transfera..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk


nije više problem toliko u kupnji koliko to da bi trebalo ipak kontrolirat krv i eventualno korigirat terapiju...ma više ni sama neznam cijelo jutro zovem po bolnicama i u ovoj našoj državi nitko ništa nezna samo te prespoje i poslije toga znaš još manje...

----------


## LadyB

*Malaguena i Eryngium* hvala vam puno na odgovorima  :Smile: 
*Kudri* bit će sve dobro, ali vjerujem da imaš puno pitanja  :Wink: 
Trenutno je moja glava jedan veeeliki balon prepun informacija i čekam da se moj gin oglasi na moje nalaze,
naime jučer sam još dobila dio nalaza (Antitrombin, Protein C= uredni) i sada ustvari jedino nedostaju koliko sam uspjela pohvatat ona antifosfolipidna tijela?
razmišljam da odem to danas privatno vaditi jer nemam živaca više za pohodit Petrovu i čekat nalaze, a znam da se za ovo čeka oko 2 tjedna...a mislim da se čeka i privatno što je najgore...
Upravo sam naručila metafolate iz vana i prestajem s folnom, ne znam ni da li da na svoju ruku počnem piti aspirin ili andol dok me netko od svih tih dr primi da ne ostanem slučajno i trudna u međuvremenu...
Brine me sve to zajedno a očajno se želim vratiti normalnom životu..

----------


## eryngium

Mona22... Ako imaš preporuku od privatnika onda bi ti on trebao i kontrolirati dozu. Kreneš kupovati heparin sama, za par tjedna napraviš prošireni koagulogram (to ti tvoj gin da uputnicu) da se vidi da li djeluje i javiš nalaze privatniku koji ti je preporučio heparin. Ako je potrebno poveća ti ili smanji dozu. Znam dosta cura koje nisu dobile heparin preko HZZO-a jer su im ocijenili mutacije kao manje (a koagulogram im pokazuje trombofiličnu aktivnost) i kupuju ga same a vodi ih privatnik koji im regulira dozu zavisno od nalaza koagulograma.
Druga opcija je da uzmeš uputnicu za hematologa i kad se naručuješ naglasiš da si trudna, tako bi trebala doći vrlo brzo na red i onda ti hematolog da preporuku za heparin s kojom, zajedno s ostalim nalazima, ideš na komisiju koja ti ga odobri.

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja sam prestala s folnom pred dva mjeseca,od kad sam malo čitala,informirala se u vezi tih naših mutacija..
Naručila sam iz gb,solgarove folate i vit.b(sa metafolatima)...a u međuvremenu već dva mjeseca kupujem u slo femibion1(nema kod nas)...i ponovo sam išla čekirat vitamine,i gle čuda,od one - 0,ispod svake razine imam čak i zaliha(osim što se i super osjećam,više nisam troma,blijeda,nikakva)...aspirin100 također pijem od 4 mj
..a sad kad budem imala fet,od transfera ću bit na heparinu(kupovat ću do potvrde trudnoće,a onda kod moje gin.koja će mi dati preporuku za bolničko povjerenstvo)




> *Malaguena i Eryngium* hvala vam puno na odgovorima 
> *Kudri* bit će sve dobro, ali vjerujem da imaš puno pitanja 
> Trenutno je moja glava jedan veeeliki balon prepun informacija i čekam da se moj gin oglasi na moje nalaze,
> naime jučer sam još dobila dio nalaza (Antitrombin, Protein C= uredni) i sada ustvari jedino nedostaju koliko sam uspjela pohvatat ona antifosfolipidna tijela?
> razmišljam da odem to danas privatno vaditi jer nemam živaca više za pohodit Petrovu i čekat nalaze, a znam da se za ovo čeka oko 2 tjedna...a mislim da se čeka i privatno što je najgore...
> Upravo sam naručila metafolate iz vana i prestajem s folnom, ne znam ni da li da na svoju ruku počnem piti aspirin ili andol dok me netko od svih tih dr primi da ne ostanem slučajno i trudna u međuvremenu...
> Brine me sve to zajedno a očajno se želim vratiti normalnom životu..

----------


## LadyB

> Ja sam prestala s folnom pred dva mjeseca,od kad sam malo čitala,informirala se u vezi tih naših mutacija..
> Naručila sam iz gb,solgarove folate i vit.b(sa metafolatima)...a u međuvremenu već dva mjeseca kupujem u slo femibion1(nema kod nas)...i ponovo sam išla čekirat vitamine,i gle čuda,od one - 0,ispod svake razine imam čak i zaliha(osim što se i super osjećam,više nisam troma,blijeda,nikakva)...aspirin100 također pijem od 4 mj
> ..a sad kad budem imala fet,od transfera ću bit na heparinu(kupovat ću do potvrde trudnoće,a onda kod moje gin.koja će mi dati preporuku za bolničko povjerenstvo)


Jesi MTHFR hetero ili homozigot?

----------


## žužy

> cure da li je tko išao na merkur zbog trombofilije...kako to funkcionira da li se treba naručiti kakva uputnica da li treba čekati srčanu reakciju...u biti meni treba preporuka za clexane a ja ju imam od privatnika a za besplatni preko hzzo ne priznaju od privatnika...


mona,i ja sam u istoj situaciji..kupujem fragmin od transfera,a dr koja mi je radila transfer mi je rekla da kad se utvrdi srčana akcija da ću doči na pretrage na dan il dva na Merkur,pa da daju na konzilij moje nalaze i ako utvrde da je fragmin za mene onda ću ga dobivati preko hzzo-a. 
Sutra idem na prvi uzv i budem više znala,pa ti se javim sa novostima.

----------


## mona22

> mona,i ja sam u istoj situaciji..kupujem fragmin od transfera,a dr koja mi je radila transfer mi je rekla da kad se utvrdi srčana akcija da ću doči na pretrage na dan il dva na Merkur,pa da daju na konzilij moje nalaze i ako utvrde da je fragmin za mene onda ću ga dobivati preko hzzo-a. 
> Sutra idem na prvi uzv i budem više znala,pa ti se javim sa novostima.


ok ...sretno sutra  i da čuješ možda i  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LadyB

Tko daje uputnicu za hematologa? Gin ili Dr opće prakse?

----------


## eryngium

Trebao bi ginekolog jer bi to spadalo pod obradu nakon spontanog. Pogotovo ako ti je dao i uputnicu za gen.faktore trombofilije.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## abica_29

> Ja samo znam da su mi moji dr na Merkuru rekli da se ide na komisiju al ako nemaš preporuku od hematologa zabadava jer ga neće odobrit.. I tako ja kupujem fragmin od transfera..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk


JA recimo nikad nisam vidjela hematologa, ni bila kod njega. Dovoljno mi je bilo naraviti prekoncepcijsku obradu u Petrovoj znači ući u taj njihov sistem. Nakon pretraga napisali su mi da se javim cim ostanem trudna, narucili su me u bolnicu da mi naprave dodatne pretrage i da mi komisija odobri heparin.

----------


## eryngium

> JA recimo nikad nisam vidjela hematologa, ni bila kod njega. Dovoljno mi je bilo naraviti prekoncepcijsku obradu u Petrovoj znači ući u taj njihov sistem. Nakon pretraga napisali su mi da se javim cim ostanem trudna, narucili su me u bolnicu da mi naprave dodatne pretrage i da mi komisija odobri heparin.


Čim te zaprimaju u bolnicu na obradu znači da će netko od hematologa u konziliju gledati tvoje nalaze i dati preporuku za heparin. To što ga fizički nisi vidjela ili bila kod njega ne znači da nije konzultiran.

----------


## mona22

samo da se javim,danas bila u petrovoj obavljen pregled i jer za sad imam sve potrebne nalaze  dr. mi napisao preporuku za moju županijsku bolnicu jer mi oni u zg nemogu dati lijek već moja bolnica....sad se samo nadam da će mi ovi moji to odobriti...a poslije kontrole i sve što trebam obavljam u zg

----------


## žužy

Evo,u ponedjeljak moram doči u Merkur na pregled pa odma na dogovor za dnevnu bolnicu,da mi naprave pretrage i možda odobre fragmin od hzzo-a.
Jel bio tko skoro gore,kolko točno se ostaje..dali samo taj jedan dan ili dva?
Da si mm zna organizirati s poslom.

----------


## abica_29

> Čim te zaprimaju u bolnicu na obradu znači da će netko od hematologa u konziliju gledati tvoje nalaze i dati preporuku za heparin. To što ga fizički nisi vidjela ili bila kod njega ne znači da nije konzultiran.


Ok, ali 100 % sam sigurna da o tome na PT2 odjelu odlucuje dr. Škrablin, a ne sam hematolog. On je možda u konziliju ali ako ona ne da preporuku da treba i ne napiše da treba ništa od svega toga. Znam po svim onim zenama kojima je odbila dati -eventualno su mogle ici nekome drugome, tipa Đelmišu na drugom odjelu.

----------


## sara79

Cure evo ja digla svoj nalaz danas pa molim savjete.

Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -normalan tip
Faktor // protrombin  (G20210A) - normalan tip
MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
PAI-1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot 4G/5G

Jel ovo uredan nalaz ili???
U ovo se uopce ne kuzim.

----------


## eryngium

> Cure evo ja digla svoj nalaz danas pa molim savjete.
> 
> Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -normalan tip
> Faktor // protrombin  (G20210A) - normalan tip
> MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
> PAI-1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot 4G/5G
> 
> Jel ovo uredan nalaz ili???
> U ovo se uopce ne kuzim.



MTHFR677 i PAI-1 su ti blage mutacije koje ima cca 30% populacije. Bitne su jedino u kontekstu ostalih nalaza koagulacije i da li u svojoj/obiteljskoj anamnezi imaš slučajeva tromboze. 
Ukoliko imaš + obiteljsku anamnezu i pokaže ti se na koagulogramu pojačana trombotska aktivnost bila bi ev. kandidat za heparin koji po zadnjem ima smisla jedino za Laiden V mutacije ili više kombinacija ovih ostalih faktora. U svakom slučaju javiti se hematologu i napraviti obradu pa vidjeti ako i koja terapija ti je potrebna.

----------


## sara79

> MTHFR677 i PAI-1 su ti blage mutacije koje ima cca 30% populacije. Bitne su jedino u kontekstu ostalih nalaza koagulacije i da li u svojoj/obiteljskoj anamnezi imaš slučajeva tromboze. 
> Ukoliko imaš + obiteljsku anamnezu i pokaže ti se na koagulogramu pojačana trombotska aktivnost bila bi ev. kandidat za heparin koji po zadnjem ima smisla jedino za Laiden V mutacije ili više kombinacija ovih ostalih faktora. U svakom slučaju javiti se hematologu i napraviti obradu pa vidjeti ako i koja terapija ti je potrebna.


Hvala eryngium.
Mislim da cu u ovom postupku koristit fraxiparin 0,3.
Bar je bio takav dogovor jos prije ovog nalaza.
I moram jos obiteljsku anamnezu prouciti.

----------


## eryngium

Bilo bi dobro da nakon što počneš kroz par tjedana prekontroliraš faktore koagulacije da budeš sigurna u dozu. Pretpostavljam da imaš nekog dra tko te vodi pa će te imati na oku i štelat dozu po potrebi. Sretno!

----------


## sara79

> Bilo bi dobro da nakon što počneš kroz par tjedana prekontroliraš faktore koagulacije da budeš sigurna u dozu. Pretpostavljam da imaš nekog dra tko te vodi pa će te imati na oku i štelat dozu po potrebi. Sretno!


Hvala ti puno....

----------


## LadyB

Ja vec nekoliko dana cekam da me nazove gin koji se konzultira s kolegama po pitanju mojih nalaza...a meni svaki dan traje ko citava vjecnost.
Ne znam oko cega mozga toliko?..

----------


## lavko

> Ok, ali 100 % sam sigurna da o tome na PT2 odjelu odlucuje dr. Škrablin, a ne sam hematolog. On je možda u konziliju ali ako ona ne da preporuku da treba i ne napiše da treba ništa od svega toga. Znam po svim onim zenama kojima je odbila dati -eventualno su mogle ici nekome drugome, tipa Đelmišu na drugom odjelu.


Da,da, Škrablin daje preporuku, a onda odlučuje konzilij sastavljen od Đelmiša i ostalih..tak je bilo prije godinu dana.

----------


## eryngium

> Ja vec nekoliko dana cekam da me nazove gin koji se konzultira s kolegama po pitanju mojih nalaza...a meni svaki dan traje ko citava vjecnost.
> Ne znam oko cega mozga toliko?..


Mozga vjerovatno zato što je to sve sivo područje. Unazad 10 godina su svima s mutacijama gen.fakt. trombofilije šakom i kapom šibali heparin. 
U zadnje 2 godine više-manje sve studije pokazuju da kao prevencija kod blažih mutacija uopće ne igra ulogu u očuvanju trudnoće. 
Kod nas se i dalje preporuča na svakom kantunu pa ga hzzo masovno ne odobri (jer često i nema indikacija) i onda cure kupuju same jer kad kreneš s njim, ne možeš prestat. A i mnoge vjeruju da je heparin čarobno rješenje a u biti možda 5-10% od njega zaista ima koristi. E sad u koji postotak netko spada i koliko je spreman riskirati je već drugi par rukava.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LadyB

Sve mi je jasno, al ocajna sam da s nekim porazgovaram za pocetak..

----------


## žužy

> Evo,u ponedjeljak moram doči u Merkur na pregled pa odma na dogovor za dnevnu bolnicu,da mi naprave pretrage i možda odobre fragmin od hzzo-a.
> Jel bio tko skoro gore,kolko točno se ostaje..dali samo taj jedan dan ili dva?
> Da si mm zna organizirati s poslom.


Nitko nije bio skoro na Merkuru?

----------


## eryngium

> Nitko nije bio skoro na Merkuru?


Očito nije.  :Sad:  Kad obaviš i saznaš detalje stavi info tu da se nađe.  :Smile:

----------


## abica_29

Mislim da se vecinom ide na Sv. Duh, ili u Petrovu pa ti zato nije nitko odgovorio. Na Sv. Duhu je cak ona ambulanta za genetiku, pa za humanu reprodukciju pa i za visokorizicnu trudnocu imaju sve tako razdjeljeno. Hocu reci da ginekolozi opće prakse će češće poslati tamo, pogotovo u Petrovu.

----------


## LadyB

Cure, trebam informaciju vezano za Petrovu,
naime gin mi je dao uputnicu za ginekologiju+mišljenje vezano za moje nalaze,
pa me zanima kako ide to naručivanje kod njih? zovem? idem osobno? koliko se čeka?
(može tu, može pp)
thx

----------


## mona22

> Evo,u ponedjeljak moram doči u Merkur na pregled pa odma na dogovor za dnevnu bolnicu,da mi naprave pretrage i možda odobre fragmin od hzzo-a.
> Jel bio tko skoro gore,kolko točno se ostaje..dali samo taj jedan dan ili dva?
> Da si mm zna organizirati s poslom.


žužy jesi uspjela što riješiti

----------


## žužy

Danas je očito bolo prekasno za išta riješavati za komisiju...tako da moram doči u petak,upisati se u bolnicu i vjerojatno mi tad budu izvadili krv.
Onda idem doma i u ponedj. ili utorak čekam da mi jave što su odlučili. Ne kužim zakaj to sve nisam danas obavila...ajde,barem sam vidla našu mrvicu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LadyB

> Danas je očito bolo prekasno za išta riješavati za komisiju...tako da moram doči u petak,upisati se u bolnicu i vjerojatno mi tad budu izvadili krv.
> Onda idem doma i u ponedj. ili utorak čekam da mi jave što su odlučili. Ne kužim zakaj to sve nisam danas obavila...ajde,barem sam vidla našu mrvicu


Eh da..strpljenja..

Koji dr je tamo na Merkuru?

----------


## mona22

> Danas je očito bolo prekasno za išta riješavati za komisiju...tako da moram doči u petak,upisati se u bolnicu i vjerojatno mi tad budu izvadili krv.
> Onda idem doma i u ponedj. ili utorak čekam da mi jave što su odlučili. Ne kužim zakaj to sve nisam danas obavila...ajde,barem sam vidla našu mrvicu


moje mišljenje je da je to zato što se sve polovično radi...recimo ja sam dobila preporuku za pretrage izvadila nalaze i to je to i niko ništa ne riješava pa sam otišla privatno po mišljenje i mislia ok to je to međutim nije...umjesto da mi doktorica odmah dala uputnicu za bolnicu i da se obavi sve što treba da u slučaju trudnoće netrebaju tjedni čekanja dok se sve to riješi ....mislim ipak je sve to lakše riješavat dok nisi trudan ovako je to još jedana dodatna nervoza...

----------


## LadyB

Evo ja sam obavila razgovor s Đemlišem, ukratko: preporuka je niskomolekularni heparin iducu T.
Bio je vrlo siguran u tu odluku..eto, sad znam sto me ceka. Takoder,ako se netko prepozna u mojoj klinickoj slici nadam se da ce mu moje iskustvp pomoci.

----------


## Inesz

LadyB
sretno!

kakvi su ti bili genetski nalazi na faktore trombofilije?

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB
> sretno!
> 
> kakvi su ti bili genetski nalazi na faktore trombofilije?


PAI 1- homozigot 4G/4G
MTHFR-heterozigot
FXIII-heterozigot

----------


## mona22

> Evo ja sam obavila razgovor s Đemlišem, ukratko: preporuka je niskomolekularni heparin iducu T.
> Bio je vrlo siguran u tu odluku..eto, sad znam sto me ceka. Takoder,ako se netko prepozna u mojoj klinickoj slici nadam se da ce mu moje iskustvp pomoci.


da li si isla privatno ili u petrovu

----------


## LadyB

> da li si isla privatno ili u petrovu


Privatno, nije mi se dalo cekat i ganjat doktora po bolnici..navodno ne radi on vise bas previse pred morovinom je..

----------


## bubicazubica

hetero



> Jesi MTHFR hetero ili homozigot?

----------


## kaja76

Evo da se javim i na ovoj temi s dobrim vjestima. Pisala sam vec ranije ovdje nekoliko puta dok sam čekala nalaze za genetičke faktore trombofilije. Krenulo je lose, u veljači blighted ovum, kiretaža. Sve su lađe potonule (bila je to treća kiretaža po redu) i činilo mi se nikako na zelenu granu. Mislila sam da su nakon tolikih pobačaja sigurno godine krive za to i da mi nema spasa. Tješilo me jedino što vec imam jedno dijete pa se ipak sve nekako lakše prebrodi. Nakon treće kiretaže poslana sam na pretrage za trombofiliju, napravljen je kariogram koji je na sreću bio normalan. Nalazi koagulacije u redu, jedino je PAI 1 bio heterozigot 4g/5g što po dr. i nije tako strašno i rekao da bi se to našlo u 70% trudnica kad bi se sve ispitivalo. Ja sam se ipak nadala da je u tome kvaka jer mi je inače sve izgledalo beznadno. I tako sam ja ne htijući i ne znajući, čekajući prvu menstruaciju, mjesec dana nakon kiretaže ostala trudna. Najprije sam bila ljuta, zabrinuta jer sam mislila da ce se opet sve ponoviti pogotovo bez terapije. Odmah sam nakon pozitivnog testa otrčala svojoj gin koja je potvrdila trudnoću i rekla da je to još jako malo, nek dođem za dva dana da vidimo raste li. I na moje veliko razočaranje nije nista naraslo. Mozda je bilo premalo vremena pa se ništa nije vidjelo makar sam ja sve otpisala i spremila se za novu kiretažu. Međutim, na novoj kontroli za 10 dana srce je kucalo, a ja u novom šoku i nevjerici. U međuvremenu sam pila Aspirin Protect i vjerujem da je on spasio stvar jer su m i se svi dosadašnji pobačaji događali u 5, 6 tt. Odmah nakon što su ustanovljeni otkucaji dr. mi je dao Clexane makar je i sam bio u nedoumici je li to potrebno, ali nakon tolikih pobačaja smatrao je to sigurnijim rješenjem. Valjda ne šteti plodu, a ja sam smirenija. Uglavnom, trudna sad sam 14 tjedana i nadam se da mrva neće odustati do samog kraja...

----------


## abica_29

Bravo!

----------


## bubicazubica

Lijepa priča ..i neka bude sretno i uspješno do samog kraja!!!
Ja sam jedva uspjela svog mpo dr. namolit da mi prepiše heparin,jer to po njemu nije neka problematična mutacija(pai i mthr-heterozigot),i valjda da ga više ne "tlačim" i da ja budem na miru ,i svi okolo mene.,prepisao mi je fragmin(dok je moja soc.rekla da ću na clexane po pozitivnom testu)...sad idem u ljekarnu po ljekove,i vidjet ću kako stojim s tim heparinom,i od danas se bockam.
Inače sam pila aspirin 100,jedno 2 mj..a sad ću ga kombinirati s hep.

----------


## kaja76

Očito su to neki granični slučajevi i možda nam to nije zbilja ni potrebno, ali tko bi se usudio prestati. Nije lako bockati se svaki dan, ali sta kad kazu da ni aspirin nije bas dobar za plod, a ovo valjda ne prelazi posteljicu. Ma mozda ti je dovoljan heparin, sta ces s jednim i drugim, kad su dr. sumnjičavi je li to uopće potrebno. Meni ih je čak troje izrazilo sumnnju u potrebu uzimanju heparina, ali nitko ne predlaže prestanak uzimanja. Ja sam s aspirinom stala i nista se nije dogodilo. Nadam se da ce ti ovaj put uspjeti i da će do kraja sve biti bez problema.

----------


## žužy

Bubice,imam frendicu sa tvojim mutacijama koje je otkrila nakon drugog spontanog. Njoj je fragmin odobren od bolnice i sada je 16tt. Eto  :Smile: 
Isto tako,meni fragmin nije odobren ali također mi je savjetovano da ne prestanem s njim. Naravno da ni ne pomišljam na to.

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam MTHFR heterozigot, PAI homozigot i ACE heterozigot...

Nekako sam mišljenja da se i stavovi liječnika oko heparina mijenjaju, neki koji su nekada bili grdi zagovornici istog, sad po novijem na mutacije koje nisu 'in' (čitaj dokazane da ometaju trudnoću a to su Faktor II i Faktor V) nevoljko gledaju.
Ja sam imala anamnezu i u svakoj trudnoći mi je odobren, ali prije nekih mjesec dana rečeno mi je da dolazim prvi put sa ovim mutacijama, da ga nikada nebih dobila preko povjerenstva. Kupovanje o vlastitim sredstvima, je druga priča ali osvrćem se na mišljenja povjerenstva.
Zašto je to tako? Mislim da su malo i tu liječnici pretjerali...
Samnom u bolnicama su lažale žene, čeka treće dijete, prve dvije trudnoće su prošle ok, bebe rođene u 40 TT, sa kilažom preko 3500 kg ali ona je čitala o trombofiliji i eto napravila markere i ima MTHFR heterozigot ili PAI heterozigot i ona je na heparinu.
Druga pak, ima drugu trudnoću, nikakvih problema ni na UZV ni na krvnoj slici, d dimeri bili ok, ali njezina baba ili tata je imao DVT i ona eto napravila markere i isto ima te mutacije i ona je na heparinu.

Iskreno, malo me je to šokiralo

Postojanje mutacija nije dokaz ničeg, jer se mogu i ne moraju aktivirati, prevencija heparinom je učinkovita ako je dana ranije, kada zastoj, hipoksija ili nešto treće nastupi besmisleno ga je davati jer ne djeluje. On djeluje kao preventiva da se sve to napisano ne dogodi.

Činjenica je kako meni rekoše da je u bjelačkoj populaciji postoji sklonost ka PAI mutacijama (bilo homozigotnim i heterozigotnim) kao i sklonost ka MTHFR-u... I istina ima te mutacije dobrih 70% i više žena a da toga nije ni svjesno i da nikada kod njih ne počne trombofilija...

Ali opet, hajde ti znaj.... ali mislim da je tu velika restrikcija injekcija od strane povjerenstva te da sad gledaju kliničku sliku i anamnezu a ne same nalaze

----------


## kaja76

Meni je prvenstveno dan zbog 3 pobačaja makar je  između bio  i jedna trudnoća bez apsolutno ikakvih problema. Da nije pobačaja, vjerojatno ne bih nikad dobila, a ne bih ni znala za svoju mutaciju. Možda se nekom aktivira u trudnoći, nekom nikad i ko bi sad tu riskirao... pogotovo kad si blizu kraja svoje reproduktivne faze. Jedino mi nije jasno zasto se u trudnoći ne radi koagulogram koji bi pokazao jesu li neke vrijednosti preniske pa bi to značilo da je terapija nepotrebna ili je potrebna manja doza heparina. Idete li vi na kakve pretrage u vezi sa zgrušavanjem? Meni nikad nitko nije to spominjao. A ono što je gore spominjala mačkulina- ACE, nije mi ni rađeno. Sta je to?

----------


## mačkulina

na koagulogramu se to ne vidi....
vidi se po D dimerima, homocisteinu, Proteinu C i proteinu S - oni su promjenjivi ( i genetici koja je nepromjenjiva)... i po UZV uglavnom, kada krene zastoj u rastu (iako je trombofilija samo jedan od razloga zastoja) ili hipoksija i beba se smiri i umiri...
Ali kako rekoh, kada se to dogodi, ne djeluje - nema smisla ga davati jer je to proces koji nije nastao preko noći već puno tjedana ranije

----------


## eryngium

U zadnje dvije godine većina studija je opovrgla korist preventivnog davanja heparina kod žena koje imaju samo genetske mutacije (izuzev Faktora II i V) bez slučaja tromboze u svojoj osobnoj anamnezi, jer takvih je slučajeva kako je *mačkulina* rekla jako veliki postotak. Oko aspirina u maloj dozi se još uvijek nisu složili ali on i djeluje na drugačiji način od heparina. Tako su i komisije počele gledati širu sliku kod davanja odobrenja za heparin na teret HZZO-a ali se on i dalje u velikoj mjeri preporuča, pogotovo u MPO, i mnoge ga cure na kraju moraju kupovati jer jednom kad kreneš baš i nije uputno prestati.

Zastoji u rastu nastaju kada se stvore ugrušci između 'ploče' koja spaja maternicu i posteljicu što narušava normalan dotok hranjivih tvari i kisika do ploda. To se dešava kada se izgrađuje posteljica, od 6-14 tjedna trudnoće. Ukoliko je više od 50% te 'ploče' ispunjeno ugrušcima posteljica potpuno gubi svoju funkciju i dolazi do gubitka trudnoće zbog trombofilije i to se obično dešava u drugom trimestru, jer tada posteljica treba preuzeti svoju ulogu. Iz tog razloga se smatra da gubitak trudnoće u prvom trimestru nema veze s trombofilijom već s genetskom greškom ploda i da heparin ne igra ulogu u očuvanju trudnoće unutar prvih 14 tjedana. Trombofilija se inače aktivira u drugom i trećem trimestru pa je preporuka da se žene s genetskim mutacijama prati kroz trudnoću preko proširenog koagulograma ukoliko nemaju do tada dokazanu trombofiliju (onda idu odmah na heparin). Ako ddimeri nepravilno ili ubrzano rastu izvan referentog intervala (njihova vrijednost je inače viša u trudnoći nego inače) uvodi se heparin prije nego dođe do zastoja u rastu, razvoju i sl i doza se prilagođava prema parametrima u krvi. Onda uloga heparina više i nije samo preventivna već i terapijska. 

Ja sam PAI homozigot, MTHFR heterozigot i kad sam napravila prošireni koagulogram, koji je bio uredan, više nitko nije spominjao heparin s obzirom na ostalu anamnezu. No ja baš i nisam tipičan slučaj s obzirom da mi je stalna prijetnja hemoragični a ne ishemični moždani udar. Pouzdala sam se u dobar embrij i evo me u 16tt. Sada svako malo radim prošireni koagulogram i lako moguće da ću na kraju balade ipak završiti na heparinu. Da mi je situacija drugačija možda bi se pikala od pozitivne bete i duboko vjerovala da je u tome spas. Ovako me strah i asprina ali ga svejedno uzimam.

----------


## mačkulina

Da, ja sam izgubila bebu u trećem tromjesječju i to je bila moja klinička slika i nažalost anamneza, gdje i u ovim sadašnjim restrikcijama oko povjerenstva - opet mi ga daju. Ali da sam samoincijativno išla vaditi nalaze npr sad u sklopu MPO postupka ili prirodne trudnoće i da sam im došla sa nalazima bez anamneze - nebi prošlo, tako mi rekoše prije 2 mjeseca.

----------


## mačkulina

ovo što si napisala da nema nekog učinka u vrijeme organogeneze, čitala sam neke studije o tome, zašto? je majka i dijete nisu povezani krvlju, tek sa formiranjem posteljice i završetkom organogeneze i ulaskom u drugo tromjesječje heparin ima smisla.
Moram priznati da mi ima i nema logike. Ima logike, jer nema povezanosti krvotoka preko posteljice a nema logike jer ako je krv pregusta i ako više od 50% te 'ploče' ispunjeno ugrušcima posteljica potpuno gubi svoju funkciju i dolazi do gubitka trudnoće zbog trombofilije. Pa pobogu onda ima logike prevenirati to sve od 1 tromjesječja da se ne dogodi u drugom.

Ali shvaćam što si željela napisati, mnoge žene vjeruju da rani spontani dolaze zbog trombofilije - da,novije studije su to totalno opovrgle.. u tom si u pravu

----------


## ljube

eryngium, problemi u koagulaciji ne moraju se uopće vidjeti na proširenom koagulogramu, najčešće se niti ne vide
npr. PV i APTV uglavno ne pokazuju ništa sumnjivo, osim ako nije poremecaj s odredjenim faktorima koji ucestvuju u tim koagulacijskim procesima 
trombofiliju i je jako teško "uloviti", a poremećaj na strani fibrinolize zna rezultirati nedobrim ishodom i u ranoj trudnoći

----------


## eryngium

Mene uvjerili da se aktiviranje trombofilije može uloviti proširenim koaguloramom i ddimerima. I to četiri različita doktora, ne jedan. Sad sam  :Shock:   :Confused:

----------


## mačkulina

> eryngium, problemi u koagulaciji ne moraju se uopće vidjeti na proširenom koagulogramu, najčešće se niti ne vide
> npr. PV i APTV uglavno ne pokazuju ništa sumnjivo, osim ako nije poremecaj s odredjenim faktorima koji ucestvuju u tim koagulacijskim procesima 
> trombofiliju i je jako teško "uloviti", a poremećaj na strani fibrinolize zna rezultirati nedobrim ishodom i u ranoj trudnoći


ma valjda je htjela reći da prošireni koagulogram inače ako se radi u bolnici (zove se u njihovom 'slengu' veliki koagulogram) uključuje i d dimere pod obavezno, ambulantno se veliki ne radi u domovima zdravlja već samo se radi 'mali'. Ja sam to tako shvatila iz njezinog posta.

Da, nju je jako teško uloviti jer se parametri mjenjaju u nekoliko sati.. pa meni je bebica umrla u 2 UZV u roku od 5 dana razmaka jednog do drugog... ali naravno nitko mi nije radio nikakve pretrage. Ona je ipak pod nadzorom i češće vadi krv i kontrolira d dimere a trebala bi i homocistein te Protein C i S.

PV i APTV - su pretrage za penziće na marivarinu (tako ja to zovem), one nikada ni ne pokazuju ništa.

Mah, i dalje stojim pri onom što sam rekla, masa doktora se je sa heparinom 'zaigrala' unazad par godina i davala ga šakom i kapom i to na svaku mutaciju, i kada je valjda netko vidio da svaka 2ga ima trombofiliju odlučio reći - NE.
Ja sam kupovala Heparin (dok sam čekala rješenje povjerenstva) i to 10 injekcija Fraxiparine-a od 0.6 - 5700 IU košta 250 kuna. Nije mala stavka za 10 dana, ali što ćeš, ako ti ne odobre - kupiti.. sigurno ti se ne igra na poker u trudnoći

----------


## mačkulina

> Mene uvjerili da se aktiviranje trombofilije može uloviti proširenim koaguloramom i ddimerima. I to četiri različita doktora, ne jedan. Sad sam


da, dobro su te uvjerili.. ali to treba često kontrolirati
i vadi homocistein - on je pokazatelj. on jest povišen u trudnoći, tolerira se do 8. meni je na Fraksiparinu od 0.9 (najvećoj mogućoj dozi) bio 9

----------


## mačkulina

ey.. ti si na andolu/aspirinu - neće se tebi samo tako aktivirati trombofilija. Andol/aspirin je puno agresivniji nego heparin, znam još iz doba kada sam bila trudna i išla na RACZ.. ja sam sa heparinom prekidala prije zahvata 24 sata, dok cimerica na andolu je prekidala sa njim 3 dana prije zahvata RACZ

eto, onda vidiš koje su to razlike u djelovanju

----------


## sweety

Ja sam imala dvije trudnoće. U obje se aktivirala trombofilija.

U prvoj bez heparina.
U drugoj sa heparinom.

Nikad niti jedan spontani.

Koagulogram za vrijeme trudnoće nikad mi nisu radili. Bez trudnoće je naravno bio ok.

U prvoj T. je uhvaćena trombofilija kad je beba već zaostajala u rastu mjesec dana, jedva se izvukla. Heparin nije uveden kao terapija, već su bebu vadili van kad su protoci kritično pali.

U drugoj T. je primjećena slabija fluktuaciji krvi u mojim arterijama (bez obzira što sam od 5tj bila na heparinu), da "šteka", taj doktor koji je znao to gledat je gledao prvi put sa 30tj. Beba je u tom periodu kasnila 7-10 dana.
Inače se ovakav poremećaj fluktuacije u majčinim arterijama može već uoćit i nakon 12tj. U prvoj T. mi to niko nikad nije ni gledao.
Bebu su vadili van preventivno prije nastupa kritičnog pada protoka.

----------


## eryngium

> ma valjda je htjela reći da prošireni koagulogram inače ako se radi u bolnici (zove se u njihovom 'slengu' veliki koagulogram) uključuje i d dimere pod obavezno, ambulantno se veliki ne radi u domovima zdravlja već samo se radi 'mali'. Ja sam to tako shvatila iz njezinog posta.
> 
> Da, nju je jako teško uloviti jer se parametri mjenjaju u nekoliko sati.. pa meni je bebica umrla u 2 UZV u roku od 5 dana razmaka jednog do drugog... ali naravno nitko mi nije radio nikakve pretrage. Ona je ipak pod nadzorom i češće vadi krv i kontrolira d dimere a trebala bi i homocistein te Protein C i S.
> 
> PV i APTV - su pretrage za penziće na marivarinu (tako ja to zovem), one nikada ni ne pokazuju ništa.
> 
> Mah, i dalje stojim pri onom što sam rekla, masa doktora se je sa heparinom 'zaigrala' unazad par godina i davala ga šakom i kapom i to na svaku mutaciju, i kada je valjda netko vidio da svaka 2ga ima trombofiliju odlučio reći - NE.
> Ja sam kupovala Heparin (dok sam čekala rješenje povjerenstva) i to 10 injekcija Fraxiparine-a od 0.6 - 5700 IU košta 250 kuna. Nije mala stavka za 10 dana, ali što ćeš, ako ti ne odobre - kupiti.. sigurno ti se ne igra na poker u trudnoći


Baš to.

Veliki koagulogram je ono što kod nas u KBC-u zovu prošireni koagulogram i tu spadaju i ddmeri. Do sad mi nije vađen homocistein i proteini C i S, valjda zato što mi ddimeri još nisu izašli iz referentnog intervala. Idem na kontrolu u ponedjeljak pa ću pitati da mi dodaju i njih.

----------


## mačkulina

> Ja sam imala dvije trudnoće. U obje se aktivirala trombofilija.
> 
> U prvoj bez heparina.
> U drugoj sa heparinom.
> 
> Nikad niti jedan spontani.
> 
> Koagulogram za vrijeme trudnoće nikad mi nisu radili. Bez trudnoće je naravno bio ok.
> 
> ...


rekoh ti ja na kavi već odavno.... ti i ja smo 'inkubatori' za onu stvar. da sam bila na venskoj dozi (kliničkoj) heparina opet bi se aktivirala.. ja sam nesposobna (kao i ti) iznjeti trudnoću do kraja (ma do 38TT a 40 TT mi je žestok SF)  i roditi dijete preko 2 kile

E to je trombofilija a ne ovo rađanje u terminima od 40 TT bebe po 3,4... nastavi niz kila

----------


## mačkulina

i kada sam išla kod L oko dogovora za IVF i on mene pita, jeste li ZA da vratimo 2 zametka... ja skočila sa stolice i govorim NE NE NE... čovjek me u čudu gleda i pita zašto?
rekoh mu, moj organizam je nesposoban za iznijeti jednoplodnu trudnoću a kamo li višeplodnu - ne dolazi taj prijedlog u obzir

----------


## ljube

eryngium, nije napisano u svrhu da te uplašim, bit će to okej kod tebe

samo napomenuh da je paušalno tvrditi da će veliki koagulogram (mačkulina, da, mislila sam na bolnički veliki koagulogram) sve pokazati
meni nije, no FDP (fibrin degradacijski produkt) na strani fibrinolize je 

kako misliš mačkulina da je doza 0,9 Fraxiparina najveća moguća, pretpostavljam da misliš na preventivnu?
preporuka za estrogensku pripremu FET-a kod mene je 2×0,6 IU Clexane...

----------


## eryngium

Prijateljica je bila na kliničkoj dozi heparina u trudnoći, a do tad na ovoj preventivnoj jer je u 19. dobila moždani udar (tromb). I uz svu terapiju jedva došla do 36tt na hitan carski. Ispada da kad je baš imaš (bilo u trudnoći, bilo prije) ni heparin ne pomaže da ne dođe do zastoja u rastu, ha?  :Sad:

----------


## mačkulina

pa trebao bi pokazati ovisno što uključuje (pa nije u svakoj bolnici i po difoltu isto)
da, mislila sam na najveću moguću preventivnu dozu, nakon nje koliko ja znam slijede terapijske doze i to u obliku infuzije...
jedna sa FV homozigot je ležala samnom i bila stalno na terapijskoj dozi u obliku infuzije. Na nju preventive dijagnoze nisu djelovale

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozzz

Evo da se i ja javim. 

FaktorV -normalan
FaktorII- heterozigot
Pai-heterozigot
Mthfr-normalan 
ACE- heterozigot

Iza sebe jednu potvrđenu biokemijsku sa niskom betom, i 3 puta plus, pa minus. 
Jedan postupak sam bila na fragminu 2500 i nije uspilo.
Sad sam u postupku na fragminu 5000, i molim Boga da bude bolji scenarij. I kupila sam ga, jer nemam zivaca ic po doktorima od punkcije, a znam da ga necu dobit iako imam nalaze dvije hematologice.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Capo*, Fragmin je samo za cirkulaciju, on ne utječe na kvalitetu zametka. I ne bih ja na svoju ruku određivala dozu, daj razgovaraj s liječnikom.

----------


## PapigaCapo

> *Capo*, Fragmin je samo za cirkulaciju, on ne utječe na kvalitetu zametka. I ne bih ja na svoju ruku određivala dozu, daj razgovaraj s liječnikom.


Znam znam da ne utjece na kavlitetu, krivo sam se izrazila.
Imam nalaz od dvije hematologice, od jedne preporucen fragmin 5000, a od druge izricito clexane 0,4. 
Posto sam za prosli postupak vec kupila fragmin, mpo dr. mi je odobrio fragmin, nisam na svoju ruku  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Prijavljujem plavice od fragmina..prva je prošla super,ali sljedeće koma...a što peče :Shock: 
Znam da nije čaroban lijek za pozitivan ishod...ali po dr.riječima"odmoći ne može,ne šteti,jedino ćete vi biti na muci jer ćete se morati bosti".Pa se sad mučim..

----------


## Twinsi29

Pozdrav cure  :Wink:  Nova sam na forumu i imala bi pitanje dok ne vidim sa doktorom jer je na godišnjem. 2013 imala sam missed ab. a ove godine 16.01. sam izgubila blizance u 19 tjednu trudnoće. Pred mjesec dana doktorica me poslala na pretrage za trombofiliju i rezultati su sljedeći:

- Faktor V leiden - heterozizog
- Faktor II protrombin - normalan tip
- Mthfr - normalan tip
- Pai 1 (4g/5g) - homozigot 4g

Ako itko zna da mi malo razjasni... hvala od <3

----------


## eryngium

> Prijavljujem plavice od fragmina..prva je prošla super,ali sljedeće koma...a što peče
> Znam da nije čaroban lijek za pozitivan ishod...ali po dr.riječima"odmoći ne može,ne šteti,jedino ćete vi biti na muci jer ćete se morati bosti".Pa se sad mučim..


Probaj si masirati 30-ak sekundi to mjesto uboda odmah nakon što si daš inekciju s vaticom ili tupferićem. Pritisneš i kružnim pokretima masiraš bez da podižeš ili pomičeš vaticu. Moglo bi pomoći.

----------


## žužy

Dosta sam toga iščitala o samom davanju fragmina prije početka uzimanja i ono kaj je bilo uvijek naglašeno je da se mjesto uboda nakon vađenja igle ne trlja. 
Pikam u trbuh,premažem alkoholom ulovljenog špekeca,piknem pod 90 iglu do kraja,jako polako puštam i tak si doziram bol ako boli. Zadnji uđe onaj mali mjehurić zraka. Pričekam par sekundi,izvadim iglu,lagano prebrišem alkoholom i gotovo. Nemam ni jednu masnicu.

----------


## theorema

Pozz cure.. evo malo vas citam pa da pitam za misljenje jer ne znam puno o tome..
trenutno sam 11+1 tt, uzimam fragmin 2500, 
Hematolog na rebru me uporno uvjeravao da nemam pravo na njega, nego tek nakon miss ab. A buduci da smo do trudnoce dosli na jedvite jade mpo dr mi ga propisao. Homo sam na mthfr i pai 1.
Dr je spominjao da cu prekinut s hepom nakon 12 tt, sto mislite o tome? Jel dovoljno nakon toga kontrolirati d-dimere i protoke?

----------


## eryngium

> Dosta sam toga iščitala o samom davanju fragmina prije početka uzimanja i ono kaj je bilo uvijek naglašeno je da se mjesto uboda nakon vađenja igle ne trlja. 
> Pikam u trbuh,premažem alkoholom ulovljenog špekeca,piknem pod 90 iglu do kraja,jako polako puštam i tak si doziram bol ako boli. Zadnji uđe onaj mali mjehurić zraka. Pričekam par sekundi,izvadim iglu,lagano prebrišem alkoholom i gotovo. Nemam ni jednu masnicu.


Na poslu non stop gledam sestre kako po davanju clexana protrljaju mjesto uboda. Zaključila sam da to pomaže.  :Unsure:  *Bubicazubica* probaj kako žužy kaže ipak žena ima iskustvo na svojoj koži, moj prijedlog zanemari, ja sam bila samo promatrač.





> Pozz cure.. evo malo vas citam pa da pitam za misljenje jer ne znam puno o tome..
> trenutno sam 11+1 tt, uzimam fragmin 2500, 
> Hematolog na rebru me uporno uvjeravao da nemam pravo na njega, nego tek nakon miss ab. A buduci da smo do trudnoce dosli na jedvite jade mpo dr mi ga propisao. Homo sam na mthfr i pai 1.
> Dr je spominjao da cu prekinut s hepom nakon 12 tt, sto mislite o tome? Jel dovoljno nakon toga kontrolirati d-dimere i protoke?


Ne znam za nikoga tko je počeo terapiju i onda prestao s njom. Možda ove iskusnije cure imaju više informacija.

----------


## žužy

> Na poslu non stop gledam sestre kako po davanju clexana protrljaju mjesto uboda. Zaključila sam da to pomaže.  *Bubicazubica* probaj kako žužy kaže ipak žena ima iskustvo na svojoj koži, moj prijedlog zanemari, ja sam bila samo promatrač..


Ma i svaka sestra drukčije piče...dok sam ležala nedavno u bolnici,jedna mi je zabola iglu u ruku ko pikado i istisla sadržaj za pol sekunde. Zvijezde sam vidla a cijela ruka mi je odrvenela od boli. Druga mi pak pikla pod 45 pod kožu i lagano istiskivala...rekla je da su nju tak učili.
Ja sam na kraju zamolila da si dajem sama,jer nikad neznaš koja ti bu došla..malo su se čudili ali reko manje me boli dok si sama. 
Inače clexana sam dobila večer prije i dan nakon laparoskopije..isto od dvije različite sestre na različite načine. Od jedne mi je ostala crnjavka kak ima biti.

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav cure  Nova sam na forumu i imala bi pitanje dok ne vidim sa doktorom jer je na godišnjem. 2013 imala sam missed ab. a ove godine 16.01. sam izgubila blizance u 19 tjednu trudnoće. Pred mjesec dana doktorica me poslala na pretrage za trombofiliju i rezultati su sljedeći:
> 
> - Faktor V leiden - heterozizog
> - Faktor II protrombin - normalan tip
> - Mthfr - normalan tip
> - Pai 1 (4g/5g) - homozigot 4g
> 
> Ako itko zna da mi malo razjasni... hvala od <3


Uf... žao mi je zbog ovog što si prošla...
Uz ove nalaze i izgubljene trudnoće rekla bih da ćeš biti (ako već nisi) kandidat za heparin. I vjerujem da bi ti ga ttebali odobriti na teret HZZO-a. 
Pai 4g ti ne bi bio tako loš sam po sebi ali si uz njega i heterozigot za Faktor V Laiden (gora opcija bi bila homozigot) čija mutacija, po svim studijama koje sam našla, zahtjeva terapiju. Čak i kad ne dolazi u paketu s još nekom mutacijom a u anamnezi postoje izgubljene trudnoće.
U svakom slučaju vidjet ćeš s doktorom koji te vodi kakav će biti plan za terapiju.

----------


## Twinsi29

Hvala puno na odgovoru eryngium. Vidjet ćemo što će doktor reći, ali najiskrenije ako se moram pikat nek se pikam samo da sve prođe u redu u sljedećoj trudnoći. Potrpit ću ponovo što god bude trebalo  :Smile:

----------


## dzenica

Pozz cure, za par dana trebam raditi anti Xa nalaz. Danas sam zvala da zakažem i sestra mi je rekla da Clexan primim 4 sata prije dolaska u ambulantu. Clexan primam otprilike u isto vrijeme (oko 23 sata). E sad Clexan na dan vađenja krvi bih trebala primiti u 04:00 ujutru, međutim ne znam da li smijem tako dugo biti bez Clexana, to je više od 24 sata. Moj hematolog je na godišnjem. Šta vi mislite o ovome?

----------


## Lili75

Cure nisma trudna al me zanima. Danas sam dobila nalaze krvi: trombociti su mi sniženi 140 a isto mi je snižen i dobri kolesterol HDL.
Jel to povezano jedno s drugim jer oboje imaju veze s kardiovaskularnim bolestima. Hvala.

----------


## mačkulina

> Pozz cure, za par dana trebam raditi anti Xa nalaz. Danas sam zvala da zakažem i sestra mi je rekla da Clexan primim 4 sata prije dolaska u ambulantu. Clexan primam otprilike u isto vrijeme (oko 23 sata). E sad Clexan na dan vađenja krvi bih trebala primiti u 04:00 ujutru, međutim ne znam da li smijem tako dugo biti bez Clexana, to je više od 24 sata. Moj hematolog je na godišnjem. Šta vi mislite o ovome?


možeš... prije RACZ sam ja na 24-36 sati prekidala sa injekcijama, a cure koje su bile na andolima 3 dana prije zahvata.

i nisu injkekcije antibiotik, komotno ju možeš dati kad god (u vremenskom trajanju od 24 sata) nemoraš se buditi u 4 ujutro

----------


## kaja76

> Pozz cure, za par dana trebam raditi anti Xa nalaz. Danas sam zvala da zakažem i sestra mi je rekla da Clexan primim 4 sata prije dolaska u ambulantu. Clexan primam otprilike u isto vrijeme (oko 23 sata). E sad Clexan na dan vađenja krvi bih trebala primiti u 04:00 ujutru, međutim ne znam da li smijem tako dugo biti bez Clexana, to je više od 24 sata. Moj hematolog je na godišnjem. Šta vi mislite o ovome?


A šta  je to anti xa nalaz? I ja sam na Clexanu,a nikad mi to nitko nije gledao u ova 2 mj. primanja? a ni ništa drugo.

----------


## dzenica

> A šta  je to anti xa nalaz? I ja sam na Clexanu,a nikad mi to nitko nije gledao u ova 2 mj. primanja? a ni ništa drugo.


Koliko sam shvatila hematologa, pomoću tog nalaza će utvrditi da li je doza Clexana koju primam adekvatna. Ako griješim neka me neko ispravi.  Pored toga radila sam i D-dimer, aPTT, jetrene probe, feritin, krvnu sliku..

----------


## mačkulina

> A šta  je to anti xa nalaz? I ja sam na Clexanu,a nikad mi to nitko nije gledao u ova 2 mj. primanja? a ni ništa drugo.


http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=629
pretraga na antitijela u tebi...tj da li uopće heparin djeluje i da li pomaže u terapiji i kako se stvaraju antitijela i kojom brzinom

----------


## sweety

> http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=629
> pretraga na antitijela u tebi...tj da li uopće heparin djeluje i da li pomaže u terapiji i kako se stvaraju antitijela i kojom brzinom


 :Cool: 

Gledam svoje stare nalaze, i intervale koji su navedeni na ovoj stranici.

_Terapijski interval za niskomolekularni heparin (3-4h nakon zadnje doze): 0,40 - 1,10 IU/mL
Sniženo: neadekvatna (preniska) doza LMW heparina, neadekvatno vrijeme uzorkovanja (>4 sata nakon zadnje doze)_ 

Ja sam vadila 3h nakon inekcije, a nalaz mi je uvjek bio *< 0,05*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala na savjetima za davanje injekcija...sinoć sam si dala zadnju...i nekako mi se čini da mi se nisu pojavljivale plavice zadnjih par dana..nisam ničim prebrisala nakon uboda,samo bi pustila da se osuši.

----------


## Optimist

Imam iskustva s iglama (a nisam đanki  :Grin: ) i ne mogu vjerovati koliko je igla od Clexana tupa i debela, za ne povjerovati. Nije mi bilo svejedno zabosti ju, pogotovo kad znam koliko davanje injekcija s oštrim i tankim iglicama može biti bezbolno (na stranu što sam heparin peče/boli). Meni su rekli da ga dajem pod kutom od 30 supnjeva i tako mi je bilo lakše, a danas mi je hematologinja rekla da ga mogu davati kako hoću, i pod 90/45/30 stupnjeva. Meni su ostajale crvene točkice i ponekad manja masnica, a sve u 40-tak dana koliko sam ga davala. Davala sam ga u noge.

----------


## LadyB

Cure ja imam jutros pozitivan test  :Very Happy: 
nakon svega u strahu sam od zvanja gin sutra i svega što me čeka...
ustvari nemam pojma uopće što me čeka.. :scared:

----------


## žužy

Ajme Lady! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

Ajme žužx luuuuda sam..trenutno imam, naravno, lagano smedarenje, pretpostavljam iimplantacijsko-danas sam 11dpo, 2-3 dana do menge..
Sutra ujutro zovem gin ako sam srece da se zaljepi ova mrvica..
Iznezumljena sam skroz

----------


## žužy

Zovi ga,reci mu da si popišala plus,bilo bi dobro da ti da kakav progesteron. 
I odma krečeš sa heparinom,jel?
Ma baš sam sretna zbog tebe,i  :fige:  do neba,sve bude dobro!

----------


## LadyB

> Zovi ga,reci mu da si popišala plus,bilo bi dobro da ti da kakav progesteron. 
> I odma krečeš sa heparinom,jel?
> Ma baš sam sretna zbog tebe,i  do neba,sve bude dobro!


Točno kako si rekla  :Smile: 
Krenula sam s bockanjem, i ok je

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  
El je :Smile: 
Evo ja sam nedugo imala svoju prvu crnjavku na trbuhu,bome poštensku. Tolko je bila velika da je mm odlučio on me pikati i evo svečano prijavljujem da me je več tri puta piknuo u ruku. I jednom sebe u prst :Ups:

----------


## LadyB

Aaaauch, meni ti je sestra objasnila da za pocetak krenem ovako i funkcionira bez imalo neugode:
(Uzimam Clexane 0.4)
- otusiram se ili ako nisam bas s vremenom bedro pod toplu vodu malo kao mjesto brzinskog uboda u tom slucaju (inace bosti bedro,trbuh ili nadlakticu po izboru)
-pobrisem se, mogu i ne moram alkoholom mjesto uboda proci
-iglu bocnem brzo a ubrizgavam sporo

I stvarno ni modrice ni boli ni ceskanja i minimalno peckanja
Ja zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Super! Bitno da najdeš mjesto koje ti je ok i najmanje bolno. Evo ja sam se u trbuh do nedavno jer mi tu bilo najlakše,i iznad pupka sam išla gdje imam najviše špekeca i bilo je ok...dok moj nije procijenil da bi mogla dečkića piknuti u petu. No dobro. Ak ima volje...
Sretno Lady :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Evo i mene pikalice Fragminom.. 
Ja inace ne citam ona uputstva, jer sam tih Fragmina dala hrpu.. Ugl si dajem u trbuh, ako mi je mama(med.sestra) blizu onda me ona pikne u ruku. Pa sam ipak isla citati ta uputsva i pise da moze i u guzu, pa me je muz piknuo i mogu vam reci da najmanje boli.. I da se pohvalim da jos nemam ni jednu masnicu...  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Super vatrice  :Very Happy: 
A ipak su te igle kratke i ne dođu do guznog mišiča pa,dok ima špekeca (a iza ga večinom ima hahaha),mislim da ni bed. Mene moj sad več neko vrijeme pikne u ruku,nekad boli ubod jako,nekad ništ..ovisi valjda kam pogodi. A masnice sam do sad imala tri,četri ukupno. Samo jednu veču.

----------


## LadyB

Ja cirkuliram gornji dio bedra i trbuh, takoder rijetko mi izbije modrica..
Meni je doktor rekao ne u guzu..a nije da sam bas od nekog speka viska, imam 55kg i daleko sam od JLo guzova  :Smile: 
Sve zavisi o tome dal se pikne zivac ili kapilarica..mislim na bol i na podljeve..
A ovo s guzom mi je rekao da mozda povremeno ne prode dovoljno duboko od sala pa kao za svaki slucaj ne..
Al vjerojatno svaki drugi dr ima neki svoj stav o pikanju  :Smile:  ja sam na Clexaneu

----------


## žužy

Oče koja baciti oko,dok čekam odg. svoje doktorice. Poslala me na pretrage nakon uzastopne vrtoglavice. Na fragminu sam 2,500 i u 29. tt. Jel su te nepravilnosti ok u trudnoči?

Protrombinsko vrijeme INR - 0,9 (2,0-3,5)
APTV - 21,7 (22-33)
D-Dimeri - 710 (<500)
Fibrinogen - 4,3 (1,8-3,5)

----------


## eryngium

> Oče koja baciti oko,dok čekam odg. svoje doktorice. Poslala me na pretrage nakon uzastopne vrtoglavice. Na fragminu sam 2,500 i u 29. tt. Jel su te nepravilnosti ok u trudnoči?
> 
> Protrombinsko vrijeme INR - 0,9 (2,0-3,5)
> APTV - 21,7 (22-33)
> D-Dimeri - 710 (<500)
> Fibrinogen - 4,3 (1,8-3,5)



To ti je sve ok. Ovaj omjer za INR ti je za ljude koji su na terapijskoj dozi heprina (tipa wartefarin, martefarin i sl). LMW heparin poput Fragmina, Clexana i sl ne utječu na vrijednost INR-a pogotovo u ovim našim dozama. Inače za ljude koji nisu na nikakvoj terapiji je normalni interval 0,8-1,2.
Ddiimeri su normalno povišeni u trudnoći i ref. interval za drugi trimestar je 320-1290, pretpostavljam da je vrijednost izražena u mikrogramima po L ili nanogramima po mililitru, za treći je normalna vrijednost 130-1700. Moji su 2,5 mg/L iliti 2500 prema ovoj tvojoj vrijednosti i tek sam sad krenula s terapijom.
I fibrinogen je normalno da bude povišen u trudnoći. Moj je trenutno 5,2 i rekao dr da je to ok.
Mislim da možeš biti mirna što se ovog nalaza tiče. Ako ti i dalje budu vrijednosti ddimera rasle će ti možda pojačati dozu Fragmina.

----------


## žužy

Tnx eryn :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Jel koja od vas primjetila 'nove' injekcije fragmina 2500?
Zadnjih par kutija su mi bile te neke,malo čudne. Imaju neki naljepljen komad narančaste plastike,koji samo smeta kod držanja injekcije,pa ga maknem...ni tete u ljekarni neznaju čemu to služi. 
A zraka u šprici duplo nego prije,i često bude u sredini,ni kvrcanjem ga nemrem stavit na kraj,da njega ubrizgam zadnjeg. Baš su čudne..

----------


## Skura

Žužy, zaboravila sam te pitati jesi pokušala otresti je kao toplomjer? 
Ja još nisam probala te nove, još imam starih... 

I da, ja sam sklona modricama... Evo pikam se već par dana i još nisam modra, što je rekord za mene :D 

Znam da se može pikati u salo iznad guze, ali prvi put čujem da se može i u guzu??? To bi mi olakšalo povremeno jer mi stomak bude baš modar  :Smile: 
A ovaj se put nadam duuuugom pikanju  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Skura,ja ti želim duuuuuugo pikanje!  :Very Happy: 
Nisam probala stepsti...budem danas.
I jučer je mm uspio poslati zrak na kraj šprice,vau..

----------


## Optimist

> I jučer je mm uspio poslati zrak na kraj šprice,vau..


Ne bi li zrak trebao ostati na početku da prvo on uđe pa tek onda heparin?

----------


## Skura

Ne prvo ide heparin, pa tek onda zrak. Jer zrak mora pogurati heparin dublje u tkivu. U suprotnom, kad se iglica izvuče, onda s njom izlazi i malo heparina  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Btw, Žuži zna, ja sam jedna od onih čija je koža preosjetljiva na iglice.
I nije bilo šanse da se bez problema piknem original Fragminom.

Pa sam kupila šprice i one male iglice dijabetičke i pretačem Fragmin u njih i s njima se pikam. Isto i time oštećujem kožu, ali znantno manje nego da se pikam fragminskim... Pa ako koja ima sličnih problema s tim da zna da postoji i rješenje  :Smile: .

(i dobila sam zeleno svjetlo od svog MPOavca za to  :Smile:  kad je vidio moj stomak od 2 Fragmina i 1 štoperice)

----------


## Skura

Optimist, sad sam tek skontala za drugu trudnoću  :Sad: 
Jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
U kojem si tjednu bila i na kojoj dozi Clexana? 

Ja sam prošli tjedan bila u užasnoj panici pa sam išla treću betu raditi, a sutra mi je pregled. Nažalost, s trombo plus je tek početak borbe  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, draga.

Dakle, čim sam počela sa stimulacijim, počela sam i s Clexanom 4000. Prvu betu sam napravila 15 dnt. Drugu 3 dana nakon toga (bio je blagdan). Treću također 3 dana nakon druge (bio je vikend) i padala je. Sat vremena nakon što smo dobili nalaz druge bete, koja se savršeno duplala (prva je bila niska za taj dan od transfera), pojavilo se malo krvi na ulošku. Vikend smo preživjeli nadajući se da je hematom ili nešto sl. Treća beta nas je dotukla.

Poslije je hematologinja bila neodređena, kao možda je heparin i trebao, a možda je i on izazvao krvarenje???!!! Pa me poslala na još pretraga. Pretrage sam obavila, ali kod hematologinje još nisam bila. 
Uglavnom, rekla je nešto tipa da trombofilija ne utječe na ranu trudnoću.

Ali da liječnicima ostavimo za pravo da ipak ne znaju sve.

----------


## biserko

Cure,kad vadite d dimere da li uzimate sve uobičajene lijekove dan ranije?trenutno sam 13. tj.,na aspirinu. Da ga popijem svakako?

----------


## eryngium

> Cure,kad vadite d dimere da li uzimate sve uobičajene lijekove dan ranije?trenutno sam 13. tj.,na aspirinu. Da ga popijem svakako?


Da. 
Aspirin ne utječe na vrijednost ddimera. 
I da si na heparinu uzimaš terapiju normalno bez obzira na vađenje krvi.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## biserko

Hvala puno,eryngium

----------


## Ribica 1

Poklanjam 20 injekcija fragmina 2500. Zainteresirani adresu u inbox i saljem.

----------


## Ribica 1

Poklonjeno

----------


## emanest

Pozdrav svima!

Trenutno sam u 33. tjednu, koristim Clexane 0.4 ujutro i 0.2 navecer. Na strogom sam mirovanju zbog skracenog cerviksa od 16. tjedna. 
Nisam prije trudnoce kontrolisala crp, ne znam kolike vrijednosti su uobicajne za moj organizam, ali sad su uglavnom izmedju 0.00 i 1.70 (0.00 - 5.00 granicne vrijednosti), dok leukociti znaju biti malo poviseni.

Interesuje me da li ste primijetile da vam antikoagulantna terapija utice na crp? Vise doktora mi je reklo da ne moze uticati, ali citam nekoliko studija koje nalaze povezanost. Brine me naravno da se ne previdi neka infekcija koja u mom slucaju moze znacajno iskomplikovati sve.

----------


## Vita123

Pozz, zelim se ukljuciti u temu ali samo sto sam se registrirala pa ocito jos ne mogu ili se ne snalazim dobro, prvi put sam na forumu uopce. Uglavnom , imala sam 4 biokemijske trudnoce i trenutno prolazim kroz petu,iako je ovaj put heparin ukljucen od pozz bete. Tri dana prije ciklusa beta iznosi 8, 64  :Sad:   detaljno o nalazima cu ako uspije proci ovaj post.  Mozda skupa odgonetnemo zasto mi terapija ne pomaze ( genetska sklonost trombofiliji, primam heparin , folacin, b12 , c vitamin , duphoston ) sve trudnoce su do sad ostvarene prirodno, uskoro krecem na inseminacije. U nadi da cu cim prije cuti i vasa misljenja. Lp

----------


## Malaguena

> Pozz, zelim se ukljuciti u temu ali samo sto sam se registrirala pa ocito jos ne mogu ili se ne snalazim dobro, prvi put sam na forumu uopce. Uglavnom , imala sam 4 biokemijske trudnoce i trenutno prolazim kroz petu,iako je ovaj put heparin ukljucen od pozz bete. Tri dana prije ciklusa beta iznosi 8, 64   detaljno o nalazima cu ako uspije proci ovaj post.  Mozda skupa odgonetnemo zasto mi terapija ne pomaze ( genetska sklonost trombofiliji, primam heparin , folacin, b12 , c vitamin , duphoston ) sve trudnoce su do sad ostvarene prirodno, uskoro krecem na inseminacije. U nadi da cu cim prije cuti i vasa misljenja. Lp


Draga Vita123 kakvi su ti nalazi?  Mislim da je uvriježeno mišjenje da rani spontani nisu radi sklonosti trombofiliji (ali tko to zna). Kakvi su ti hormoni, koliko imaš godina? Npr. ja imam PCOS i imala sam nekoliko takvih i moj ginekolog misli da je do okruženja stanice i nepravilnog sazrijevanja, uglavnom hormoni... Radila sam i ove sklonosti trombofiliji, nemam teže mutacije.

----------


## žužy

Pitanjce...
Zbog neobjašnjenih modrica po nogama,ginić u bolnici me na redovnom pregledu nakon poroda poslao vaditi krv da vidimo ks,trombocite.
Večina toga mi je skroz na gornjoj granici,kao i trombociti. Dal ima to kakve veze sa fragminom? Jer modrice su se počele pojavljivati nakon prestanka pikanja. A pikala sam se tri tj nakon poroda.
Moram op da vidi nalaz dok ulovim vremena...

----------


## nivesa

Organizam je do sad dobivao svoju dozu koju od jednom ne dobiva a kostana srz pumpa po "naucenim" kolicinama
Trebalo bi se smirit sve kroz mj dana. Al trebas redovne kontrole.

----------


## žužy

A evo prošlo je i više mjesec dana od prestanka uzimanja fragmina...al kužim.

----------


## LadyB

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Trenutno sam u 33. tjednu, koristim Clexane 0.4 ujutro i 0.2 navecer. Na strogom sam mirovanju zbog skracenog cerviksa od 16. tjedna. 
> Nisam prije trudnoce kontrolisala crp, ne znam kolike vrijednosti su uobicajne za moj organizam, ali sad su uglavnom izmedju 0.00 i 1.70 (0.00 - 5.00 granicne vrijednosti), dok leukociti znaju biti malo poviseni.
> 
> Interesuje me da li ste primijetile da vam antikoagulantna terapija utice na crp? Vise doktora mi je reklo da ne moze uticati, ali citam nekoliko studija koje nalaze povezanost. Brine me naravno da se ne previdi neka infekcija koja u mom slucaju moze znacajno iskomplikovati sve.


ne znam koliko će ti pomoći moj slučaj ali evo da se zabilježi na forumu...

Uzimam Clexane 0.4, sada sam 35tj a od 25tj sam na strogom mirovanju uz obavljenu serklazu..od toga u bolnici skoro 5tj zbog CRP koji je stalno povišen  (bez obzira na sve antibiotike) nepromjenjiv crp 18.. Zaključak nakon mnogo pretraga da je eto takav kod mene u trudnoći..rijetka pojava ali moguća

----------


## Rominka

Prije nego smo krenuli u postupak ovoga puta su mi trazili nalaze za trombofiliju i otkrila genetsk trombofilija, granicni lupus, nedostatak proteina c i s. Uglavnom, poceli smo sa stimulacijom i odmah su mi uveli fraxiparin 0,3 (koliko sam shvatila najmanja doza). Svu stimulaciju si dajem sama, ali to ne mogu. To mi suprug daje, ali mi je nejasno to davanje jer su u Ceskoj rekli da ga dajemo pod pravim kutom, a ovdje mi dr rekla pod kutom od 45 s donje strane...kako se prvi put susteem s ovime, svaki savjet mi je dobrodosao. Ima li koja dobra dusa da mi malo pojasni?  Hvala

----------


## eryngium

Ne znam jel za Fraxiparin neštp drugačije, ali Clexan sam bola okomito. Većinom nisam imala podljeva osim zadnji tjedan pikanja, mjesec dana od poroda.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam Clexane davala pod kutom od 45.

----------


## eryngium

> Ja sam Clexane davala pod kutom od 45.


Bit će da djeluje i pod kutem i okomito.  :Grin: 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure  :Smile:  nastavili smo pod kutem od 45. Nemam podljeva, cak ako se ne zagledam ni ne znam gdje me m bocnuo. Odradio je to stvarno super.

----------


## mikipika32

Rominka dajes si u trbuh ili nogu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

U trbuh su mi rekli.

----------


## mikipika32

Ok tnx  :Wink:  Ja kad mi trbuh postane vec bolan onda dajem u noge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

I novu su spominjali, ali nemam za sada nekih problema. Nadam se da cu se tim pikanjem jos dugo druziti, pa me pitaj onda  :Smile:  jesi isto startala sa manjom dozom, pa oni kasnije korigiraju? Kako to ide kasnije?

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam startala sa clexane 0,4 i u 15tt su me skinuli s njega da bi me sad neki dan opet vratili. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

> ne znam koliko će ti pomoći moj slučaj ali evo da se zabilježi na forumu...
> 
> Uzimam Clexane 0.4, sada sam 35tj a od 25tj sam na strogom mirovanju uz obavljenu serklazu..od toga u bolnici skoro 5tj zbog CRP koji je stalno povišen  (bez obzira na sve antibiotike) nepromjenjiv crp 18.. Zaključak nakon mnogo pretraga da je eto takav kod mene u trudnoći..rijetka pojava ali moguća


I ja sam dijelila tvoju sudbinu. Crp nije padao ispod 20, a došao bi ponekad i do 30. Rodila sam zdravog dečkića..

----------


## 1latica

Pozdrav Rode..
Nova sam na forumu. Molim Vas za pomoć.
Krenuli smo prije goinu dana u MPO priču, dobili pozitivnu betu na prvom IVF-u,
trudnoća uredna do 28tt kada je na UZV utvrđeno da nema otkucaja...

Prije idućeg postupka, obavila sam pretrage na trombofiliju.

- Faktor V- normalan tip gena
- Faktor II - normalan tip gena
- MTHFR - homozigotni mutirani tip gena (TT)
- PAI-1 - delecijski genotip (4G/4G)
- ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)
Svi ostali nalazi u granicama normale. Kod gina idem nakon što dobijem PHD nalaz.
Dal su ove moje mutacije opasne u trudnoći? Dal je moguće da sam
izgubila bebu zbog tog?
Dal Vi mislite da sam kandidat za heparin ukoliko ostvarim iduću trudnoću??
Unaprijed hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav Rode..
> Nova sam na forumu. Molim Vas za pomoć.
> Krenuli smo prije goinu dana u MPO priču, dobili pozitivnu betu na prvom IVF-u,
> trudnoća uredna do 28tt kada je na UZV utvrđeno da nema otkucaja...
> 
> Prije idućeg postupka, obavila sam pretrage na trombofiliju.
> 
> - Faktor V- normalan tip gena
> - Faktor II - normalan tip gena
> ...


I ja imam mutacije po PAI 1 i MTHFR (homozigot) i na heparinu sam. 
Imala sam spontani u 8tt i nakon toga sam radila testove na trombofiliju koji su pokazali te mutacije.
Moguće je da zbog trombofilije dođe do  spontanog.
Vjerojatno će te staviti na heparin od sljedećeg ET, a možda i ranije.

----------


## 1latica

Varnica, hvala mnogo na tvom iskustvu.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Cure kad su vas hospitalizirali radi komisije za heparin, da li nakon poz bete ili nakon poz otkucaja? Te tko vam je određivao dozu?

----------


## Varnica

> Cure kad su vas hospitalizirali radi komisije za heparin, da li nakon poz bete ili nakon poz otkucaja? Te tko vam je određivao dozu?


Mene nisu hospitalizirali, poslali su me hematologu na Rebro s nalazima, dobila sam preporuku za heparin i to sam u bolnici predala za komisiju. Heparin sam dobila isti dan.

----------


## Varnica

Nakon pozitivne bete.

----------


## LadyB

nakon pozitivne bete i prvog UVZ s 5+6 tj

----------


## Ljubičica_1

Pozdrav mame s trombofilijom, imam trombofiliju i imala sam 1 spontani pa 1 porod i sada ponovno spontani - infarkt posteljice. Sta dalje? Koji je doktor najbolji za ove probleme? Kome se obratiti? Jel ima itko da je rodio 2.dijete s trombofilijom? I jel ima itko da je imao spontani - infarkt posteljice dok je primao Fragmin 5.000?

----------


## vatra86

A da li ste radile mjesecno krvne pretrage i koje dok ste primale heparin?

Ljubicice.. Bas grda povijest... Ali ima toga da svaka druga T bude ok, ali mi nije jasno kako s tolikom dozom heparina pa infarkt.. Nadam se da ce se cure javiti s iskustvom... Svakako bi trebala hematologu otici..

----------


## eryngium

> A da li ste radile mjesecno krvne pretrage i koje dok ste primale heparin?
> 
> Ljubicice.. Bas grda povijest... Ali ima toga da svaka druga T bude ok, ali mi nije jasno kako s tolikom dozom heparina pa infarkt.. Nadam se da ce se cure javiti s iskustvom... Svakako bi trebala hematologu otici..


Da, prošireni koagulogram i obavezno ddimere.

Ima cura koje su primale terapijske doze heparina jer im ove prevencijske nisu bile dovoljne za iznijeti trudnoću blizu termina. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ljubičica_1

Hvala vam na javljanju.. Radila sam mjesečno obične krvne nalaze i bili su ok. I hematolog je iznenađen ishodom obzirom na terapiju Fragmina od 5.000. Planiram otići kod dr.Poljaka (ST) ili dr.Đemliša (ZG). Imate li koga za preporučiti? Sada radim imunološke pretrage, jedva čekam rezultate. Je li itko od vas primao Fragmin prije trudnoće? Hematolog je to naveo kao mjeru opreza pred sljedeću trudnoću? Nakon koliko se preporučuje ponovna trudnoća ako nalazi budu ok? Svi govore različito... :/  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Ljubičica ja sam bila na Andolu do et, onda presla na Fragmin

E ovako kod na u Puli navodno ne rade mjesecne pretrage, a niti nema nekog strucnog hematologa koji bi to preporucio, kojeg hematologa preporucujete u Zg da bi mi dao preporuku za mjesecne pretrage i koliko se ceka pregled?
Inace imam LVF hetero i Pai homo

----------


## Ljubičica_1

Vatra86, ja nisam iz Zg-a, ali cula sam da dosta hvale doktora Đemliša za rizične trudnoće. On ima ordinaciju na Trešnjevci. Ja sam sada radila sve imunološke pretrage.. Sve sto se valjda moze uraditi. Dok sam bila trudna radila sam obične krvne nalaze, a vazno je raditi i Urinokulturu jer je moguce da je meni neka upala/bakterija izazvala problem zgrušavanja i izazvala infarkt posteljice u 2.tromjesecju trudnoce..

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam cula da je dr.Gaćina u Ses.Milosrdnice ok.. Jel ide neka kod njega?

----------


## karanfilčić

Cure znam da ste o ovome vjerovatno pisale na temi ali nisam uspijela naći. Ja sam na fragminu 2500 , počela sam od pozitivnog testa. Mene zanima kakva je praksa za porod trudnica na nmh i koliko dugo poslije poroda se primaju injekcije? Ja sam prošli put imala hitan carski rez, nažalost beba nije preživjela to je bilo prije 6,5g. Zanima me da li se čekaju prirodni trudovi ili se češće radi carski i indukcija, kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## karanfilčić

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da mi je ovo prva trudnoćana heparinu

----------


## eryngium

> Cure znam da ste o ovome vjerovatno pisale na temi ali nisam uspijela naći. Ja sam na fragminu 2500 , počela sam od pozitivnog testa. Mene zanima kakva je praksa za porod trudnica na nmh i koliko dugo poslije poroda se primaju injekcije? Ja sam prošli put imala hitan carski rez, nažalost beba nije preživjela to je bilo prije 6,5g. Zanima me da li se čekaju prirodni trudovi ili se češće radi carski i indukcija, kakva su vaša iskustva?


Porod zavisi od ustanove/dr koji te vodi. Negdje ako je prvi porod bio cr ide se automatski opet na cr. 
Nmh je kontraindiciran za spinalnu/epiduralnu anesteziju, tj. mora proći bar 12h od heparina da je mogu dati. Ja sam u 20h dala Clexan 0.4, u 1 mi pukao vodenjak i tek u 6 ujutro sam dobila spinalnu za cr. Dobro su me natočili s tekućinama i svejedno sam imala komplikaciju glavobolje. Možda bi bilo dobro da se još pričekalo ali me nisu htjeli prebaciti jutarnjoj smjeni samo zbog toga.
Nakon poroda cca 6 tjedana se nastavlja s heparinom. Pogotovo ako je bio cr.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Zbilja ovisi o bolnici i kakvu praksu provode liječnici u istoj. 
Ja sam bila na fragminu 2,500,porod na carski i pikala sam se još tri tjedna nakon poroda

----------


## LF2

Probat cu prepisati sve nalaze ako mi moze netko odgovoriti ko se razumije?
APTV dobar
Antitrombin dobar
Protein C dobar
APCR dobar
LAC dobar
Fakor V Leiden NORMALAN TIP
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) NORMALAN TIP
MTHFR (C677T) HETEROZIGOT
PAI-1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 5G
Iza mene redoslijedom: dvije biokemijske, jedna vanmaternicna, IVF-beta 0, FET-beta 0.
Sad krecem na prirodni IVF.
Jel imao netko ovakav nalaz? Jesu vam dali kakvu terapiju? 
Obiteljska anamneza...tocno to. Svi redom neke cirkulacijske probleme  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Po ovim nalazima, imaš samo mutaciju na MTHFR, i to blažu. PAI 5G homozigot je uredan nalaz.
Odi kod hematologa po mišljenje, da pogleda nalaze, tvoju i obiteljsku anamnezu jer netko može imati 3 mutirana gena, netko 5 bez da se ikad nešto loše desi, a nekome može samo jedan raditi goleme probleme. Svatko je slučaj za sebe, nema pravila.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

> Po ovim nalazima, imaš samo mutaciju na MTHFR, i to blažu. PAI 5G homozigot je uredan nalaz.
> Odi kod hematologa po mišljenje, da pogleda nalaze, tvoju i obiteljsku anamnezu jer netko može imati 3 mutirana gena, netko 5 bez da se ikad nešto loše desi, a nekome može samo jedan raditi goleme probleme. Svatko je slučaj za sebe, nema pravila.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hvala na odgovoru. Tak cu i napraviti. Jos cekam nalaz Proteina S.
Obiteljska anamneza je losa sto se tice ugrusaka od strane oba roditelja  :Sad:

----------


## mama_28

Ima li netko svjezije iskustvo s Vinogradskom?
Kako se tamo "dobije" heparin?
Cija preporuka je potrebna (hematolog, ginekolog ili oba)?
Kako ide ta cijela procedura?
Ja sam MTHFR 677ct heterozigot i pai-1 4g/5g heterozigot, ostali nalazi uredni. Gin kaze da je preporuka za iducu trudnocu nmh pa se malo raspitujem.

----------


## LadyB

evo da vam se javim i nakon poroda sa svojim iskustvom..
porod je bio prirodan, puknuće vodenjaka i trudovi u 41.tj, dobivena epiduralna..beba 3.5kg nije bilo nikakvih naznaka zastoja u rastu i sl..
nakon poroda još 3tj Clexane 0.4

----------


## LF2

> Ima li netko svjezije iskustvo s Vinogradskom?
> Kako se tamo "dobije" heparin?
> Cija preporuka je potrebna (hematolog, ginekolog ili oba)?
> Kako ide ta cijela procedura?
> Ja sam MTHFR 677ct heterozigot i pai-1 4g/5g heterozigot, ostali nalazi uredni. Gin kaze da je preporuka za iducu trudnocu nmh pa se malo raspitujem.


Ne znam za Vinogradsku. Mene je mpo poslao kod hematologa na Rebro i tamo dobila preporuku za nmh od dana transfera. Jos nisam krenula, cekam ciklus.

----------


## 1latica

Cure iz *Splita* ako koja zna kakava je praksa, molim da mi napiše  :grouphug: 

Imam preporuku MPO ginekola za 5000 i.j. NMH u idućoj trudnoći. Spremamo se uskoro na FET,
zanima me ako kojim slučajem ostanem trudna, da li imam pravo na recept za NMH? I na koji način ga dobiti. 
Čitam postove pa mi nije najjasnije.

----------


## mona22

cure da li koja može pojasniti ove rezultate
Heterozigot mut/wt i prisutan 4G polimorfizam na oba alela.

----------


## vatra86

Latica, s nalazom kojim imas od mpo na kojem pise da trebas NMH možeš u apoteci kupiti jer do srčane akcije nemas  peavo na njega. Nakon srcane akcije ides u bolnicu sa svim papirima da ti bolnicka komisija odobri i onda dalje ti bolnica daje heparine... ako komisija ne odobri moras ga kupovati. Tako je barem kod nas u Puli

Mona vec ce ti se netko javiti, ali ima i posebna tema o trombofiliji

----------


## 1latica

Vatra hvala ti  :grouphug: 
Skontala sam sve sada  :Grin:  
Idem prvo dogovoriti FET, popikit +, čuti  :Heart:  i onda čekati što će komisija reći.
Ipak bi bilo super dobiti injekcije od bolnice, 27 kn dnevno za Fragmin nije baš malo 
(mislim da sm negdje na forumu pročitala da je to cijena).
Ako ih treba stalno kupovati, onda ću ih kupovati.

Splićanke imate iskustva s komisijom KBCa St????

----------


## 1latica

> cure da li koja može pojasniti ove rezultate
> Heterozigot mut/wt i prisutan 4G polimorfizam na oba alela.


Mona22, možda se javi neka od cura koja će znati rastumačit ti nalaz,
ja ni svoj ne kontam  :Undecided:

----------


## eryngium

> cure da li koja može pojasniti ove rezultate
> Heterozigot mut/wt i prisutan 4G polimorfizam na oba alela.


Jel to za PAI?
Možda ima još poruke pa mi je mob ne učitava...  :Unsure: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

> Jel to za PAI?
> Možda ima još poruke pa mi je mob ne učitava... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


da za PAI

----------


## eryngium

Znači da ti je taj gen mutiran. 5G je uredan nalaz 4G/5G je parcijalna mutacija.
U praksi to može značiti da u starijoj dobi (ili u trudnoći ako ti 'tako grah padne') je veća šansa za probleme zgrušavanja krvi u smislu tromboza. Dakle, povećani rizik.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

Hvala

----------


## Piksi1909

Ciao cure!

imam jedno pitanje, od cura koje su trenutno na heparinu i onih koji su bile a da su iz Rijeke kod kojeg ginekologa ste vodile trudnoću? Može i u inbox odgovor.
Ja imam mutaciju na PAI 1-heterozigot 4g/5g i biti ću na heparinu slj trudnoću zbog gubitka bebe u 28tt. 
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Piksi1909

Eryngium hvala :Smile: 

Molim cure iz Rijeke da mi se jave ako im nije problem, puno bi mi pomoglo kad bi imala više informacija.

Hvala

----------


## Varnica

Cure, kamo nosite iskorištene injekcije heparina? Tko je dužan to zbrinuti- ljekarne ili bolnica u kojoj smo preuzele injekcije?

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam ih dala u laboratorij za vađenje krvi ustanove gdje radim. Ne mogu reći jesu li baš dužni zbrinuti biološki materijal ali po nekoj logici bi trebali biti. Pogotovo ako su oni izdali te iste inekcije.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Ja nosila svojoj gin. pa ih sestra zbrinula. U ljekarni ne primaju jer nemaju kantu za infektivni otpad. Sad imam punu vrečicu koju moram nekam odnesti...

----------


## Varnica

Mda...U ljekarnama ne primaju, a u bolnici mi nisu htjeli uzeti ni gonale...

----------


## kaja76

> Ciao cure!
> 
> imam jedno pitanje, od cura koje su trenutno na heparinu i onih koji su bile a da su iz Rijeke kod kojeg ginekologa ste vodile trudnoću? Može i u inbox odgovor.
> Ja imam mutaciju na PAI 1-heterozigot 4g/5g i biti ću na heparinu slj trudnoću zbog gubitka bebe u 28tt. 
> Hvala unaprijed


Ne znam je li ti jos vazan odgovor. Ja imam istu mutaciju i heparin mi je uveo dr. Đorđevic kod kojeg sam bila na porodu. Inace trudnocu je vodio primarni ginekolog. Primala sam clexane 0,4. Nikakvih komplikacija nije bilo niti se nesto posebno kontroliralo

----------


## Boxica

> Mda...U ljekarnama ne primaju, a u bolnici mi nisu htjeli uzeti ni gonale...


a gdje ih podižeš?
ja sam podizala u Petrovoj bolnici, i njima sam nosila iskorištene...
malo su nešto njurgali prvi put, ali sam im rekla da nemam namjeru to bacati u smeće, a oni ionako imaju kontejnere i da ih molim da preuzmu
e sad gdje je to završilo nakon što sam ih predala, ne znam...

----------


## Varnica

Mda, u Petrovoj. Jednom mi nisu htjeli uzeti (stimulaciju), drugi put sam uvalila. I sad bum uzela kad idem po sljedeću turu. Jer ni ja to ne želim baciti u smeće.
Jednom sam čak i našem veterinaru odnjela jer i oni zbrinjavaju igle koje iskoriste. Dosta je skupo zbrinjavanje.

----------


## vatra86

Ja ih skupljam u jednu kutiju,  bas me zanima tko ce mi uzeti 2 kile igala nakon sta rodim..  hahaha.. 
Ali saniranje je jako skupo i zato ne primaju,  ali trebale bi bolnice jer nam ih oni daju..

----------


## Varnica

I ja to mislim! Jer u cijeni lijeka je i dio zbrinjavanja, zar ne?

----------


## funky

> Vatra hvala ti 
> Skontala sam sve sada  
> Idem prvo dogovoriti FET, popikit +, čuti  i onda čekati što će komisija reći.
> Ipak bi bilo super dobiti injekcije od bolnice, 27 kn dnevno za Fragmin nije baš malo 
> (mislim da sm negdje na forumu pročitala da je to cijena).
> Ako ih treba stalno kupovati, onda ću ih kupovati.
> 
> Splićanke imate iskustva s komisijom KBCa St????


Najprije pozdrav svim suborkama...nije me bilo dugo jer me zabavlja moja medena buhtlica...evo moj odgovor...na postupku u Cita, nakon neuspjesnog Ivf-a i Fet-a, preventivno pocela uzimat fragmin radi blazih mutacija ( pai i ace), nakon pozitivnih otkucaja dosla u rodiliste pitat za fragmin( da ga vise ne placam, cijena je bila 150 kn -10 komada), pa se posvadjala i raspravljala , pitali me zasto ga uopce uzimam ako nisam imala BAR DVA SPONTANA???!!! ...pa sam ih pitala jesu li oni normalni i sta zena mora prozivit da bi ostvarila neko pravo i da cu potpisat da ga uzimam na vlastitu odgovornost...i eto, valjda im se nije dalo dalje kacit, pa su mi odobrili fragmin do poroda i 6 tjedana nakon, s tim da sam ga uzimala mozda 10 dana nakon poroda...uskoro se spremam na Fet, pa se nadam da se ovaj put necu morat svadjat... 
Sretno cure!!!

----------


## vatra86

Varnica,  mislim da nije u cijeni lijeka,  jer se zbrinjavanje dodatno placa
Latica oko 15 kn je Fragmin od 2500
Funky nadam se da ce ti odobriti i da se neces morati svađati opet.

----------


## 1latica

Funky hvala na iskustvu, sretno na FETu. Ja čekam FET za koji dan, nadam se da će biti KČS idući mjesec i da ću dobiti tada u KBCu Fragmin obzirom da imam MTHFR, PAi i ACE mutaciju, te prod mrtvorođenčeta.
Sorry što davim, dal mi za rodilište treba uputnica za Fragmin od soc ginekologa + vjerojatno povijest bolesti??? 
Kutiju Fragmina sam u apoteci platila 260kn 10 kom od 5000ij.

----------


## vatra86

Treba ti up za pregled,  jer moraju ustanoviti da kuca srce i svu povijest bolesti i nalaze.. 
Fragmin dobijes preko bolnice tek nakon otkucaja srce

----------


## 1latica

Hvala Vatra, sve mi je sad jasno  :Kiss: 
Sretno dalje svima  :grouphug:

----------


## MalaRiba

> Ne znam je li ti jos vazan odgovor. Ja imam istu mutaciju i heparin mi je uveo dr. Đorđevic kod kojeg sam bila na porodu. Inace trudnocu je vodio primarni ginekolog. Primala sam clexane 0,4. Nikakvih komplikacija nije bilo niti se nesto posebno kontroliralo


Samo da provjerim, doktor Predrag Đorđević, iz KBC RI?

----------


## MalaRiba

> Ciao cure!
> 
> imam jedno pitanje, od cura koje su trenutno na heparinu i onih koji su bile a da su iz Rijeke kod kojeg ginekologa ste vodile trudnoću? Može i u inbox odgovor.
> Ja imam mutaciju na PAI 1-heterozigot 4g/5g i biti ću na heparinu slj trudnoću zbog gubitka bebe u 28tt. 
> Hvala unaprijed


Draga Piksi, ja sam se javila na polikliniku nakon potvrđene trombofilije i 3 spontana, s namjerom da odem kod Đorđevića (koji mi je nakon drugog gubitka i kiretaže i napomenuo da se možda radi o trombofiliji) - no tamo su mi preporučili da se javim Petroviću - kad sam nazvala on je znao za moj slučaj i sada k njemu trebam krenuti, sljedeći tjedan idem.

----------


## kaja76

Da. Taj doktor

----------


## kaja76

Imala sam i ja 3 spontana. Jedan spontani pa uspjesnu trudnocu i nakon toga 2 rana spontana.tada sam na poliklinici dobula uputnicu za trombof i ispostavilo se da imam mutaciju za Pai 4g/5g. Neki su dr. tvrdili da mi je heparin nepotreban a dr. Đordjevic je uveo clexan makar je i on dvojio. Imam i neke godine pa sve skupa je prevagnulo da uzimam. Odmah nakon poroda mi ga je ukinuo. E sad je li bio potreban ili nije....bebač je uglavnom tu. Ima 6 mj i sve je ok.

----------


## Varnica

Tako su i meni. Jedan zadržani pobačaj, pa su mi našli mutacije u PAI i MTHFR (4G), dvije biokemijske i sad se evo pikamo, već smo na pola puta

----------


## Piksi1909

Hvala cure na odgovorima :Smile: 

Kaja ja imam istu mutaciju kao i ti. Meni je ginekolog isto rekao da to i nije tako strašno, ali zbog gubitka u već visokom stupnju trudnoće, on preporučuje clexan za sljedeću trudnoću

----------


## id20

Cure, ja se ispricavam ako moje pitanje ne pripada ovdje! Ali, bit cu kratka! U postupku MPO smo, ostala trudna, missed ab s 10tt, kad sam htjela napraviti nalaze na trombofiliju doktori su mi rekli da je prvi slucajan, a onda cemo vidjeti! Sad sam uspjela ostati opet trudna, zbog povecanih jajnika, doktor mi je od transfera prepisao clexan 0.4, danas vadila betu, 11dt 450.86! D-dimeri su mi bilo povecani sada nakon vadenja koagulograma nakon 5 injekcija clexana! Suprug i ja smo odlucili da cu se otici testirati privatno na trombofiliju, i baka mi ima problema s venama, imala je i tromb, i ne zelim se dovesti u situaciju da opet imam spontani! Pa me zanima jel tko radio privatno sve sto treba (nasla sam tu popis), gdje ste radili, koja je cijena i koliko se cekaju nalazi? Hvala vam

----------


## Katjuša

*id20*  čestitam na lijepoj beti i želim ti školsku i urednu trudnoću  :Smile:  
Ja sam privatno radila u Genosu sve, rezultati su za 10 radnih dana (mislim da sam ja na mail dobila sve za nekih tjedan dana)

----------


## eryngium

Čestitam! 
Isto u Genosu. Bio je kupon na nekom portalu zdravstvenih usluga, pa umjesto 1800kn sam platila 1200. Doma mi poslali kit za uzimanje uzorka i ja im ga poštom vratila. Nalaz mi za tjedan dana stigao na mail a za hard copy je trebalo dva tjedna.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## id20

Katjusa, hoces mi poslati, mozes i u poruci, koliko si sve to platila? Ti si vjerojatno u zg radila, vidim da ima nesto i u os? Sutra cu odmah nazvati i pitati kad mogu doci?!

----------


## id20

Eryngium, hvala od srca! Sutra cu ih nazvati i sve dogovoriti! Jednostavno zelim prekriziti tu mogucnost i uzivati u trudnoci!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Id20*, ako hoćeš savjet nekoga tko je prošao sličnu priču. Imala si missed, imaš trombofiliju u familiji, teškom mukom si zatrudnila - uzimaj heparin, škoditi ti neće. Dijagnostiku zaboravi, pljunut ćeš pare, a ti nalazi ti neće pomoći da dobiješ terapiju preko bolnice. Sama ćeš financirati iz vlastitog džepa, zato si prištedi tisućaka, trebat će ti. I sretno!  :Smile:  
To su ti sve male doze heparina, nikako ti ne mogu naškoditi, ne brini se.

----------


## id20

Mene samo ljuti sto oni ne daju ni da nalaz napravim, ali ok, necu se ja svadati s nikim! Uzimam trenutno clexan, i uzimat cu ga jos 10-ak dana, do tada cu rijesiti nalaz, pa probati..

----------


## Varnica

id20, ako ti i potvrde da imaš neke mutacije vezane za trombofiliju, opet ti je terapija niskomolekularni heparin! Meni za pretrage za trombofiliju uopće nisu radili D dimere. 
Ja bih na tvom mjestu radije na njih obratila pažnju zašto su povišeni.

----------


## vatra86

Nije istina da ne trebaju nalazi,  meni su trebali nalazi na temelju kojih su mi odobreni od komisije u bolnici..  Treba probat trazit heparin od bolnice,  zasto da kupuje..

----------


## Varnica

> Nije istina da ne trebaju nalazi,  meni su trebali nalazi na temelju kojih su mi odobreni od komisije u bolnici..  Treba probat trazit heparin od bolnice,  zasto da kupuje..


Sudeći prema postu, doktor joj je prepisao heparin i nigdje ne navodi da ga sama kupuje. Ili sam ja nešto propustila? 
Ako pak kupuje, to je druga stvar. 
Stisnuti doktora za uputnicu.
Ali koliko sam uspjela pohvatati, D dimeri i jesu promjenjivi za vrijeme trudnoće.
Tražiti uputnicu za hematologa.
Ja svaki mjesec idem i kontroliram anti-Xa zbog Clexanea.

----------


## eryngium

Ddimeri su direktan pokazatelj dinamike koagulacije. Trudnoća je hiperkoagulabilno stanje i normalno je da vrijednosti ddimera budu povišene. Zato postoje posebni, referentni intervali za svako tromjesečje trudnoće. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

pozdrav! 

dobila sam nalaze pa molim savjete 

faktor V leiden 1691 - GG normalni
protrombin (faktor II) 20210 - GG normalni
mthfr 677 - TT homozigot
mthfr 1298 - AA normalni
serpin1 (Pai-1) - 4g5g heterozigot
f13a1 (faktor XIII) - TT homozigot

jesam kandidat za andol ili heparin?
jer andol ne bi smjela piti jer imam hemolitičku anemiju zbog nedostatka g6pd
plus smanjeno željezo, graničan feritin, smanjen vitamin D, granična folna, prošla sam 3 AIH-a, trebali smo krenuti u IVF ali operirala sam štitnjaču 2 puta, imala rak štitnjače i bila 2 puta zračena radioaktivnim jodom
dali je tko ovdje imao ove 3 kombinacije?

----------


## eryngium

Jesi li kandidat za terapiju i kakva bi ona trebala biti ti može odrediti samo hematolog koji se bavi trombofilijama u trudnoći. Ili ginekolog koji se bavi trombofilijama. 
S obzirom na poprilično opterećenu anamnezu to mi se čini najbitnije, naći specijalistu koji se kuži u problematiku. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

može preporuka specijalista? ne znam kome da odem

----------


## eryngium

Od ginekologa koji se bave trombofilijama u trudnoći moj izbor je dr. Radončić (radi samo privatno). 
Neke forumašice su bile kod dr. Đelmiša i imaju s njim dobro iskustvo. Ne znam jel on radi preko uputnica.
Što se tiče hematologa, probaj malo pročešljati forum. S njima nisam imala doticaja.
Valjda će se javiti još netko s preporukama.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## samraaa

Hitno mi je jako dali nema mamica ili trudnica ima neki br hematologa silve zupancic salek. nisam iz hr a moram doci do nje da da svoje misljenje o terapiji . P.s iz Sarajeva me salju po njeno misljenje

----------


## Mala28

Hvala na savjetima  :Idea:

----------


## laine

Cure molim Vas pomoć, nalazi na trombofiliju su uredni osim što ne znam protumačiti PAI-1 HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G.
Da li je to uredno? Iza sebe imam jednu biokemijsku (prirodno) i 3 ivf beta 0.

----------


## eryngium

> Cure molim Vas pomoć, nalazi na trombofiliju su uredni osim što ne znam protumačiti PAI-1 HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G.
> Da li je to uredno? Iza sebe imam jednu biokemijsku (prirodno) i 3 ivf beta 0.


Ne. PAI heterozigot 4g/5g je blaže mutiran gen. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## laine

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru, da li slučajno znaš da li se za takav nalaz dobiju kakvi lijekovi vezano uz ivf ili ne? Idem na dogovor za sljedeći ivf krajem mjeseca, ali bih voljela čuti i od vas ovdje koje to prolaze jer ne razmišljaju svi lječnici isto.

----------


## eryngium

Moje iskustvo je da na blaže mutacije, a neki čak i na teže, ako nema nekoliko izgubljenih trudnoća odmahnu rukom. Kao nije to ništa. 
Neki, ako su skoro pa iskorišteni svi mpo postupci daju heparin i bez nalaza za mutacije tako da... nema pravila.
Za PAI mutacije je inače dosta često da daju aspirin/andol 75-100mg. Pogotovo vani. Kod nas ide po sistemu da škoditi neće a može pomoći.
Sve zavisi od tvog mpo liječnika i njegove procjene.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*laine*,ja sam heterozigot na PAI1,u potpisu vidiš kaj smo prošli. I sad u ovom 5. stim. IVF-u sam tražila i dobila recept za fragmin. Kupovala sam ga i davala si od transfera. Bila sam na Merkuru na 'obradi' ali mi ga nisu odobrili.
Moj savjet,ako imaš volje,pođi sa nalazima kod hematologa,ništ ne košta probati.

----------


## mama_28

S vasim iskustvima (imam mutacije: heterozigot za pai-1 i mthfr ct) nakon dvije uredne trudnoce, uslijede dva missed-a (20tt i 12tt). I sad mi hematolog i 3 gina kazu nmh, jedan kaze samo andol 100. Ja luda zapravo... Isla bi s nmh bas kako pisete "za svaki slucaj", pa orema tome i odredjenom ginu krenula... Koga bi preporucile za jos jedno misljenje? (nisam bila kod nikog jako zvucnog, razmisljala sam jos mozda Radoncic/Đelmiš/Vrcic)
Hvala!

----------


## mikipika32

Delmis. Imam iste mutacije i uzimala sam cijelu trudnocu Clexane 0,4 i hvala Bogu sve je bilo ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mama_28

Hvala ti, mikapika32!  :Smile: 
Kad si krenula s nmh? Meni su spominjali odmah po potvrdjenoj trudnoci (test) ili po potvrdi kcs.

----------


## Varnica

Ako ti je hematolog rekao nmh, onda ga uzimaj. Ja sam isto na Clexsaneu 0.4, nakon 1 misseda i 2 biokemijske, evo guramo već 27 tjedana. Ja sam se počela pikati nakon pozitivne bete, a od  punkcije sam pila aspirin.

----------


## mikipika32

Dan prije transfera bila je prva injekcija Clexana i evo danas 6 tjedana nakon poroda dajem si zadnju.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Imam pitanje za vas. Sljedeci tjedan imam zakazano kod hematologa pa zelim biti sto spremnija za razgovor. 

Imam dvije uredno donesene trudnoce i gubitak trece bebe u 26tt.

Nisam kandidat za heparin

Ovo su moji nalazi

FaktorVL heterozigot

Mthfr  homozigot

Pai1 heterozigot 

ACE homozigot DD

Protein S mi je bio ispod granice normale sve ostalo uredu

Otkad sam izgubila bebu primjecujem bolove i napetost u nogama. Modrice nicim izazvane dodu i produ. Jedan podljev za koji znam kako sam ga zaradila,nije bio udarac jak a podljev je bio stravican i vidljiv je cak i nakon 4mj. Ne primjecujem toliko kapilare koliko sve izrazenije vene na nogama. Modrica po listovima je u zadnjih 2-3mj bilo barem 20 ako ne i vise. A sada su pocele i po bedrima. Vise sam izludena od dr koji kazu nije to nista. Uputnicu za hematologa sam dobila na "lipe oci" jer kao meni to ne treba. Imam 32god ako ista znaci. Pomozite na bilo koji nacin komentarom jer meni sve ovo nikako nije normalno. Ne zelim lijeciti problem kada postane gadno vec na vrrijeme. Pretpostavljam da std sve bile kod hematologa zato i trazim od vas pomoc,iskusnijd ste sigurno od mene na ovom polju.  Hvala

----------


## LadyB

> Imam pitanje za vas. Sljedeci tjedan imam zakazano kod hematologa pa zelim biti sto spremnija za razgovor. 
> 
> Imam dvije uredno donesene trudnoce i gubitak trece bebe u 26tt.
> 
> Nisam kandidat za heparin
> 
> Ovo su moji nalazi
> 
> FaktorVL heterozigot
> ...


Ne znam kod kojeg ti to doktora ideš ali mislim da je vrlo neodgovorno ignorirati ovakvu genetsku sliku..ti si definitivno kandidat..a ako ti ne žele dati (što mi je van svake pameti jer daju šakom i kapom za manje) onda ga kupuju sama..ne znam što bih rekla na sve ovo..u kojem si gradu? odi po drugo mišljenje..definitvno

----------


## Carmina406

St. Nisam olako odbivena. Doktor je uz jos jednog ili dva najbolje sto se moze dobiti u Splitu. Kao vazno mi je istaknuo da je homocistein uredu i dvije uredne trudnoce. Bio je jako otvoren i ljubazan,gotovo da sam ja trazila heparin da bih ga i dobila iako on smatra da nije za mene potreban. Ja nisam trazila,mozda sam trebala inzistirati. Nije pozurivao razgovor i ne zamjeram mu nista. Ali ovi novi problemi su me natjerali na razmisljanje i vidim i da za lakse mutacije zene su na heparinu tako da ni ja vise nista ne znam. Ne bih htjela da me sada i hematolog otpili na temelju njegovog misljenja. Nevezano za to hocu li pozeljeti novu trudnocu i heparin brinu me moje noge i zelim to istjerati do kraja,a uostalom moze trudnoca doci iznenada i zdlim biti spremna na sve. Tj da ucinim sve sto je u mojoj moci. Puno ti hvala na odgovoru

----------


## LadyB

Carmina nisam te htjela uplašiti samo sam valjda više osjetljiva na te doktore koji se vode statistikom pa im rizik od 45% npr nije tako strašan..
naravno da hvala bogu imaš dvije uredne trudnoće iza sebe ali nažalost imaš i jedan gubitak u kasnoj trudnoći..ponekada se istoj osobi dogodi to da se trombofilija u jednoj trudnoći aktivira i napravi problem a u drugoj ne..teško je jedino to svjesno riskirati..
Svakako porazgovaraj s hematologom..a nalazi kada nisi trudna naravno da su uredni (zato mi taj doktor i nije baš jasan..pa svi imaju više manje uredne nalaze kad nisu u drugom stanju..drugo stanje je okidač)

----------


## Optimist

Draga Carmina,

mislim da si itekako kandidat za heparin.

Imam slične mutacije (Faktor Leiden- hetero, MTHFR - hetero, PAI 1 - homo) i kandidat sam za heparin.

Pročitaj malo temu o folatima, folnoj kiselini i MTHFR mutaciji, ukoliko već nisi.

Sretno!

----------


## Carmina406

Ma nisi me uplasila ne brini. Znam i to da je trudnoca okidac. Moj ginekolog je odlican ali npr dr opce prakse koja mi je dala uputnicu za hematologa eto tek tako da me umiri mi zbilja nije jasna. Njima je sve "ma nije vam to nista" i to je uno sto mene nervira ustvari. Ja ujedno od rodenja imam Raynsudov sindrom,to je bolest zilica u prstima i na najmanji znak hladnoce moje ruke doslovno dobiju modru boju. Jako dobro ja to drzim pod kontrolom ali svejedno to plus ove mutacije plus lagani sum na srcu po meni tvore jednu jednadzbu i ja zelim preventivno djelovati da ne zapadnem u veci problem (ovo s venama i modricama te bolovima u nogama zbilja smatram da je pocetak necega sto nije dobro)  jer potrebna sam svojoj djeci ziva i zdrava i smatram da nisam hipohondar i da sam poprilicno stabilna osoba. Intuicija mi je jako dobra,to mi je dokazala moja treca neuspjela trudnoca. Hvala jos jednom. Mislim da cu trebati biti cvrsca i upornija kod hematologa da ne dobijem "nije to nista"

----------


## Optimist

Dođi u Zg gdje se stručnjaci češće bave trombofilijiom u trudnoći, ako te hematolog otpili. Iako se meni čini da bi ti obrada u svezi trombofilije trebala ne samo zbog trudnoća, već općenito zbog zdravlja.

----------


## Carmina406

Optimist draga najdraza. Procitala sve i zato i kopam dalje i nisam na miru s odlukom NE heparinu. Zanima me trebam li ja uzimati folate i B12 ili B16(zaboravila) i jos nesto iako nisam i trenutno ne planiram trudnocu ili mi to sada nije pitrebno. Toliko nisam prostudirala. Alergije,umor to sve povezuju s Mthfr koliko sam skuzila. Sve to imam ali "nije to nista" LOL

----------


## Optimist

To je nešto! Mislim da je Leiden već jaaako dovoljan!

Meni je hematologinja za MTHFR hetero rekla da mogu folnu, ali mi ne pada na pamet. Znači, ako planiraš trudnoću, folati! Ti si ipak homo! I B12. Ne znam što bi mi hematologinja rekla da sam MTHFR homo, ali mi je i ovo dovoljno. 

Pravac ZG ako te otpile!  :Love: 

P. S. Ako ne planiraš trudnoću, folati ti sada nisu potrebni.

----------


## Carmina406

Hvala. Uostalom sto vise ja saznam to ce danas sutra biti lakse mojoj djeci zbog genetike. Ne zelim da imaju problem i da kopaju od pocetka. Sto vise informacija to bolje za njih danas sutra. Valjda

----------


## mono111

Cure, 

Moja mama je imala potpuno tri normalne trudnoće, cetvrta zavrsila spontanim u 20 tt, radila pretrage i ima mutacije homozigot MTHFR I PAI 1, ( možda jos neke ) i u slijed.dobila heparin i sve je bilo ok.
Valjda zavisi kako koji put.

Mislim da si za heparin.

Ja sam MTHFR I PAI 1 HETEROZIGOT i već sam imala dva spontana u ranoj trudnoći pa mi jd dokt.rekao da u slijedećoj dobivam heparin makar preventivno.

Ja sam naručila folat od Solgara i B12 od 500 mcg i to sad pijem.

I ja slijed.tj idem kod hematologa, jer mi je prvi rekao da mi ne treba nikakva terapija i onda sam opet imala spontani i otišla privatno kod gin.koji mi je rekao u slijed.trudnoći heparin.

Možete mi napisati, cure koje ste iz Zg kod kojeg ste dokt.vodite sve to oko heparina ili sl.??

Tnx

----------


## Optimist

mono11, čini mi se negdje da si napisala da si bila kod prof. Đelmiša?

----------


## mono111

Jesam...da li ste i vi išle kod njega?
Da li ste pile andol prije T?

----------


## Optimist

Meni je on bio jedan od svih ostalih koji su mi potvrdili heparin (ja sam i mpo pacijentica), a on ti radi i privatno.

----------


## Optimist

Ne , Andol mi nitko od "mojih" nije preporučio. Ako ne ostanem prirodno trudna, u sljedećem ivf postupku bih bila na heparinu od transfera. Na prvom sam bila od prvog dana stimulacije. Sad bi pokušali od transfera. Pretpostavljam da bi u slučaju spontane trudnoće heparin uveli odmah po pozitivnoj beti.

----------


## mono111

A ideš u Petrovu? Išla sam privatno kod njega.
A tko je još iz Petrove ok? Da se možda mogu i preko uputnice naručiti.

----------


## Optimist

Idem, ali kod MPO-ginekologa. Za druge ne znam, jer je prof. Đelmiš otišao u mirovinu, koliko znam. Možda ti netko drugi odgovori.

----------


## mono111

Ok.
Hvala na odgovorima, Optimist

----------


## Optimist

Ma ništa, sretno, znam kako je kad si sav sluđen od traženja odgovora i pitaš se što je uzrok spontanima.

Eto, meni se spontani dogodio i uz heparin. I bez heparina.

----------


## LadyB

ja sam Đelmisev pacijent..na heparinu trudnoća cijela..sve završilo dobro..
pila folate na početku umjesto folnu..

preporuka svakako prof.Đelmis zbog iskustava  koje ima s trombofilijom

----------


## mono111

Jojjjj znam da nista nije garancija ali bar psihički bi bila malo smirenija.

Da li su ti slali uzorak ploda na citogenetiku? Da ss vidi da li je neka greška kromosoma?

----------


## mono111

Lady B, hvala.
Koje mutacije ti imaš?

----------


## Optimist

> Jojjjj znam da nista nije garancija ali bar psihički bi bila malo smirenija.
> 
> Da li su ti slali uzorak ploda na citogenetiku? Da ss vidi da li je neka greška kromosoma?


Znam  :Smile: 

Nisu. Prva trudnoća je bila bez heparina, običan patohistološki nalaz.

Druga, ivf trudnoća uz heparin od početka stimulacije, vodi se kao biokemijska.

Obavljeni kariogrami MM-a i mene, uredni. 

Isto sto pitanja. Ali prestala sam ih postavljati. I sebi i liječnicima. Obavila sam sve potrebne pretrage.

Dalje se predajem liječniku kojem jako vjerujem. Bez pitanja.

----------


## Optimist

> ja sam Đelmisev pacijent..na heparinu trudnoća cijela..sve završilo dobro..
> pila folate na početku umjesto folnu..
> 
> preporuka svakako prof.Đelmis zbog iskustava  koje ima s trombofilijom


Je li ti prof. Đelmiš preporučio folate ili si na svoju ruku? Koliko si mcg folne pila i čije? B12 si također pila i koliko?

----------


## mono111

Da, to je najvaznije. Da pronađeš dokt.kojem vjeruješ....

----------


## mono111

Ja sam naručila od 800 mcg Folat i B12 od 500 mcg.
Mislim da je malo b12 od 500.
Ali za početak.

----------


## Optimist

Ja ću morati obnoviti pamćenje na drugoj temi o MTHFR  :Smile:  Tamo sam napisala koliko čega sam pila, čini mi se da sam uzimala folate od 1000, a toliko i B12…ipak su mi propisivali folnu od 5 mg pa mislim da malo više ne škodi  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

cure kako doći do dr. Đelemiša ako je u penziji?
bila sam kod hematologice na rebru..i iskreno razočarala me
Rekla mi je da je mthfr bezveze, i da se to po novom niti ne vadi, pai nije niti prepisala na nalaz a faktor XVII da nije čula da itko to vadi i da tko za jel mi taj nalaz uopće točan jer sam to radila u privatnom labosu (Genos).
jedva jedvice sam ju nagovorila na daljnje pretrage zbog povratka u wb i dala mi je da vadim: ldh, hptoglobin, aptv, fibrinogen, FXVII, protein c, protein s, at, lac, antikardiolopinska protutjela, homocistein, kks, rtc, bilirubin.
ugl, kaj se dr tiče meni ne treba ništa. :Unsure:

----------


## mono111

Mala28,

Đelmiš radi privatno u poliklinici Pronatal, Tratinska 36 mislim.
Nazz i naruči se.

Ajde pls napiši kod koje dokt.na Rebru si bila???
Ja sam se prvo naručila na Rebro, i dobila termin tek u 10.mj.pa sam se naručila ipak u Vinog.
Idem slijed.tj.

Koja je tvoja priča??

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28,
> 
> Đelmiš radi privatno u poliklinici Pronatal, Tratinska 36 mislim.
> Nazz i naruči se.
> 
> Ajde pls napiši kod koje dokt.na Rebru si bila???
> Ja sam se prvo naručila na Rebro, i dobila termin tek u 10.mj.pa sam se naručila ipak u Vinog.
> Idem slijed.tj.
> 
> Koja je tvoja priča??


hvala na savjetu.
bila sam kod dr. Ane Boban.
moj priča ti je u kratko u potpisu.

+ novo povišeni prolatkin, pa sad čekam ostatak nalaza spolnih hormona i kontrolu endokrine

----------


## mono111

Vidim sad tvoju priču...nadam se da je sad sve ok sa štitnjačom i svim tim, tj.da će sve biti ok  :Smile: 

Ja imam povišen prolaktin, pijem Bromergon.
Aaaaaaa, ja sam dobila preporuku od jedne cure za Anu Boban, bas sam se narucila kod nje na Rebro, ali izgleda da necu sigurno ići kod nje s obzirom na ovo što si mi napisala.

Makar je ta cura imala valjda tri spontana ili četiri čak, ima i jednu zdravu bebu i mislim da ona samo ima PAI pa je dobila heparin, Boban joj je valjda isto potvrdila da je kandidat za heparin.

Možda tebe ne gledaju kao kandidatata za heparin pošto nisi imala spontani.
Meni je nakon prvog rečeno ( na rebru kod hematologa ) da nikakva terapija nije potrebna i da to nijd nis utjecalo.
I onda ponovno spontani i kako sam bila uvjerena da mi ne treba terapija, slucajno pročitam da cure s mojim mutacijama su pod obavezno uzimale heparin.....pogotovo kad su imale već spontane...
Otišla kod Đelmiša na konz i pita on mene a zašto nisam došla prije....tad je bio 9 tt i srce više nije kucalo :Sad: ((( taj dan sam i uzv napravila u Pronatalu i tad sam saznala za spontani 

Onda je rekao da u pravilu spadam u niskorizičnu trombofiliju ali pošto sam već imala 2 spontana da sam u slijed.trudnoći kandidat za heparin.

Ipak ću ja ići u Vinog.kod hematologa.

----------


## Mala28

Sve je ok, ubili smo rakica.

A mislim da tu ima i ulogu kaj nisam nikada ni dosla do pozitivnog testa a kamoli kaj dalje.
Pa je mozda zato tako reagirala..al tko zna

----------


## Carmina406

Evo od hematologa. Proslo je dobro. Dr. me apsolutno nije otpilila,dapace dobila sam hrpu uputa sto dalje. Bezbroj krvnih pretraga,neznam ni nabrojiti sto sve ne. Zatim Imunolog i kardiolog itd. Jedva cekam doci po uputnice mojoj dr koja me na lipe oci uputila hematologu. Svakako cu se javiti da mi rastumacite nalaze kada to pocne pristizati. Rekla je ujedno da kod mene nije sumnja na trombofiliju vec trombofilija jasno i ponoviti proteinS koji je bio snizen jer je to nesto sto treba popratiti. Hvala drage moje

----------


## Optimist

Draga Carmina, sretno!
Drago mi je da si naisla na strucnu osobu.  :Heart:

----------


## Mala28

Carmina sretno!
Meni je stigao nalaz homocisteina i povecan je. 
21.1 (3.7 - 13.9)
Sto to znaci? Ostale nalaze cekam jos iz vg

----------


## Carmina406

Neznam sto znaci ali znam da znaci nesto jer je meni gin rekao da je moj homocistein koji je bio uredan ono sto je nama vazno. A zasto,neznam

----------


## Mala28

Hvala, mozda se javi netko tko zna.
I ja preko googla samo nalazi da je curama to bilo ok.

----------


## eryngium

Povišeni homocistein se dovodi u vezu s povećanim rizikom za razvoj kardiovaskularnih bolesti i moždane udare. 
Loš metabolizam homocisteina uzrokuje njegovo taloženje u organizmu, posebno po stijenkama krvnih žila na koje se onda lijepi kolesterol. 
Također povišena razina ukazuje na nesposobnost organizma za iskorištavanje B vitamina.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mama_28

Ne znam duboke detalje, ali dok sam cekala svoj homocistein, sjecam se da sam nasla da je to nalaz koji ukazuje na sklonost stvaranju ugrusaka u venama (put metilacije uz MTHFR mutacije) i da doprinosi stvaranju plaka u arterijama (povecani rizik za aterosklerozu). Da bi se ta povisena vrijednost dobro interpretirala, potrebno je napraviti MTHFR genetske testove, eventualno razinu folata, B6 i B12 odn lipidni profil cijeli (kolesterol ukupni, HDL, LDL, trigliceride).
Carmina, super da si naisla na nekog normalnog, bas mi je drago! Kako smo sve mi jadne kad se zapravo divimo normalnom ponasanju... Ponekad me bas uhvati tuga/ljutnja zbog toga.

----------


## Mala28

Radila sam mthfr i na mthfr 677 sam homozigot.
Ostale nalaze jos cekam pa cu vidjet kaj kaze hematologica.

----------


## Optimist

Jesi pila folnu?

----------


## Mala28

Ne, nikada

----------


## mono111

Pročitala sam negdje da se homocistein snizi kad se pije folna kiselina ili folati.

Ni ja to nisam vadila pa ne znam u biti sto točno znači.

----------


## mono111

Bila sam kod hematologa.
Trebam izvaditi protein S, FXIII, FXII, LAC, ACA, antibeta 2 glikoproteinska antitijela, homocistein, veliki koagulogram.
S tim nalazima idem ponovno na kontrolu i onda će mi u skladu s nalazima ili dati terapiju u T ili ne.

Hm...da li znate koliko se čekaju nalazi svega toga cca?
To bi u Vinog.izvadila.

Da li se možda manje čeka u Petrovoj 3?

----------


## Mala28

možeš izvaditi u vg, dođi natašte do 9 i nalaz ti je gotov za 10 dana

----------


## Mala28

ja sam taman svoje nalaze dobila

----------


## mono111

Misliš li na Vinogradsku? Vg? Rekli su mi da se homocistein ne radi kod njih, valjda nemaju reagensa.

Koliko vidim nalazi su ti svi u redu, osimMTHFR I FXIII, PAI 1.
Da li je tako?? Kad si narucena kod hematologa ponovno na kontrolu?

----------


## Mala28

Da, u vinogradskoj sam vadila sve osim homocisteina, njega sam vadila na VV
Idem sljedeci tjedan po uputnicu pa cu se naruciti na kontrolu.

----------


## mono111

Da li se na VV mora naručiti ili se može doći bilo koji dan?

----------


## Mala28

> Da li se na VV mora naručiti ili se može doći bilo koji dan?


 Ja sam se dosla naruciti pa mi je sestra rekla kad sam vec tu da izvadim odmah, ali da se inace narucuje.
Pa moze probati doci pa ako prođe prođe. I znam da se taj nalazi radi utorkom.

----------


## mono111

Hvala ti na odgovorima  :Smile: 
Nazvati ću pa pitati za svaki slucaj.

----------


## mono111

Da li ti je homicistein povišen? Ne mogu povećati pa ne vidim dobro?
To ti je možda povišeno jer ne uzimap folnu kiselinu.

----------


## Mala28

Da, povecan mi je 
21.1 (3.7-13.9)

----------


## mono111

Javi nakon pregleda da vidimo sto je hematologica rekla.

----------


## Mala28

Budem

----------


## mono111

Mala28,

Jesi ovdje?? Jedno pitanje.
Kako si ti podigla nalaze iz vinog.za ovo zadnje sto si vadila??
Ja sam dns zvala da vidim da li su mi gotovi nalazi i oni meni kažu da ne dođem po nalaze jer oni ne printaju nalaze nego ce mi to dokt.dati kada dođem na pregled.
Vadila sam pretrage na hematologiji.

Gdje si ti podigla nalazr? Da li si i ti vadila na hematologiji - onaj neki citološki lab??

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28,
> 
> Jesi ovdje?? Jedno pitanje.
> Kako si ti podigla nalaze iz vinog.za ovo zadnje sto si vadila??
> Ja sam dns zvala da vidim da li su mi gotovi nalazi i oni meni kažu da ne dođem po nalaze jer oni ne printaju nalaze nego ce mi to dokt.dati kada dođem na pregled.
> Vadila sam pretrage na hematologiji.
> 
> Gdje si ti podigla nalazr? Da li si i ti vadila na hematologiji - onaj neki citološki lab??


poslali su mi na mail. Kad sam vadila krv dala sam im mail. Ja sam vadila u labosu kod kioska sa pecivima

----------


## mono111

A ja sam drugdje, na hematologiji bas uVinog.
Jesi se naruxila na Rebro?

----------


## mono111

Cureee,

Molim savjet.
Došao mi nalaz Antikardiolipinska antitijela. Nalaz IGg je 12, što piše da je slabo pozitivno i IgM 20 - umjereno pozitivno.
Može li mi netko napisati nesto vise što to znaći?

Da li sam sad definitivno kandidat za heparin i / ili andol???
Imala sam vec dva spontana.

Hvalaaaaa

----------


## Mala28

> A ja sam drugdje, na hematologiji bas uVinog.
> Jesi se naruxila na Rebro?


idemo prekosutra. Javim kako je prošlo

----------


## Mala28

Obavila dr. Kaze da je sve ok. Dala mi je folacon i plibex zbog povecnog homocisteina. To izvaditi za 4 mjeseca i ako se smanjio da niti ne trebam dolaziti na kontrolu.

----------


## mono111

Mala28,

Ne znam što bi rekla. A očito ti onda ne treba terapija, iako ja imam sl.mutacije kao ti, ali se nadam da cu radi mojih spontanih ipak dobiti terapiju heparinom u iducoj T.
Jesi citala o MTHFR mutacijama i folnoj kiselini???
Ja upravo zato uzimam folat - metilfolat, a ne folnu kiselinu.

Daj mi reci da li se dugo čeka na Rebru na pregled?? Mislim na dan kad si narucena? Da li brzo dođeš na red ili čekaš satima??

Ja sam vadila u Petrovoj u sklopu dnevne bolnice antikardiol.antitijela i slabo pozitivna su, a u Vin.su mi negativna.
Imala sam za Vin.sve na uputnici pa su mi valjda automatski to izvadili.
Razmak je bio između vađenja 3 dana.

I sad ne znam da li su mi zapravo povišena ili negativna??

----------


## Mala28

Citala sam da ne mozemo preraditi taj oblik. Narucila si sa iherba?
Moze link?
Cekala sam termin tjedan dana, a gore ovisi, oko sat, dva

Za antitjela ti ne znam, meni su bila negativna. A moguce da imaju jaci reagens ili stroj?

----------


## Varnica

Na Rebru se nažalost čeka, i to po par sati znam tamo biti, nemaju obzira prema trudnicama, ja sam zadnji put otkazala i javila se telefonski. Odeš na wc i nemaš se gdje sjesti više, ak uopće nađeš mjesto. I to za doslovno 2 minute kod doktora.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Mala28,

Evo link. Ja sam te narucila, i jos sam dobila neki popust.
http://hr.m.iherb.com/Solgar-Folate-...-Tablets/13961

Pošto sam narucena 12.10.kod Boban na Rebro, a imam uputnicu, možda razmišljam da odem na pregled. Ali mi se neda čekati :/

Vidjeti ću.

Cure, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## mono111

Varnica,

Ti si daješ heparin???

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica,
> 
> Ti si daješ heparin???


Da. Clexane 0,4. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

A koja je maksimalna doza za uzimanje? Da li je to neka niža doza koju ti uzimaš?

----------


## Varnica

> A koja je maksimalna doza za uzimanje? Da li je to neka niža doza koju ti uzimaš?


Ne znam koja je maximalna doza.  
Krene se prema kilaži i prati se utjecaj na krv preko anti Xa koji vadim svakih 6 tjedana. Ovisno o njemu se doza smanjuje/povećava. Meni je do sada uvijek bio ok nalaz.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mama_28

Za cure kojima je uveden heparin po potvrdjenom plusu, prije kcs, kad ste radile test, koliko dpo?
Ciklus mi je 26-28 dana i inace sam test radila kad bi bilo bar tjedan dana kasnjenja od najduljeg ciklusa, a buduci da mi je hematolog rekao javiti se odmah po plusu (zaboravila sam pitati kad da radim test  :Sad:  ), razmisljam.

----------


## mono111

Mama28,
Ja ne uzimam heparin, još  :Smile: , a nadam se da ću kao i ti primati odmah od plusa  :Smile: 
Mislim  da je najranije testt raditi 12 dpo, ako ne pokaže tada onda 14 dpo. Ili vaditi betu već 10 dan, eventualbo 12.

----------


## mono111

Mala28,
Bila sam dns kod gin.privatno na pregledu.
Uvodi mi heparin od plusa, i andol prije.
Tako da u pravilu ni ne moram kod hematologa.

----------


## Varnica

> Mala28,
> Bila sam dns kod gin.privatno na pregledu.
> Uvodi mi heparin od plusa, i andol prije.
> Tako da u pravilu ni ne moram kod hematologa.


Ako ćeš dobivati heparin preko bolnice, možda te ipak pošalju hematologu jer je bitno kontrolirati kako doza koju dobivaš utječe na krv.
A i moraš imati sve nalaze za komisiju koja odobrava heparin.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

> Za cure kojima je uveden heparin po potvrdjenom plusu, prije kcs, kad ste radile test, koliko dpo?
> Ciklus mi je 26-28 dana i inace sam test radila kad bi bilo bar tjedan dana kasnjenja od najduljeg ciklusa, a buduci da mi je hematolog rekao javiti se odmah po plusu (zaboravila sam pitati kad da radim test  ), razmisljam.


Ja sam vadila betu 14 dnt, od transfera sam pila aspirin dok mi nije odobren heparin, a njega sam dobila na sljedećem pregledu, kad sam bila kod doktora, znači ne odmah po potvrđenoj beti.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Varnica,
Hvala. A otići ću onda ipak.

----------


## mama_28

> Ako ćeš dobivati heparin preko bolnice, možda te ipak pošalju hematologu jer je bitno kontrolirati kako doza koju dobivaš utječe na krv.
> A i moraš imati sve nalaze za komisiju koja odobrava heparin.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk



Varnice, u kojoj bolnici je tebi odobren heparin i koje sve nalaze si prilozila za odobrenje?
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

U Petrovoj. Predala sam nalaze koje sam otprije imala za trombofiliju- MTHFR, PAI 1, homocistein, protein S i jos par (ne znam napamet).
Dobila sam odmah kod njih i internu uputnicu za hematologa na Rebru kojom sam se naručila.
Hematolog svakih 4-6 tjedana provjerava krv- anti Xa i povremeno KKS. Na početku te pošalje na dodatno vađenje ako joj nešto fali u nalazima koje imaš. 
Optimalno je krv vaditi dan ili dva prije kontrole.
Heparin se taj dan mora piknuti 2-4 sata prije vađenja krvi, znači u cik zore. 
I svakako napomenuti da si  trudnica kako bi ti sestra na prijamu dala hitnu (H) ceduljku, jer se s običnom duuugo čeka na vađenje.
Također na šalteru kod hematologa na stare nalaze koji se predaju zaljepiti post-it TRUDNICA da te prije prime.
Ovo je sve scenarij u slučaju trudnoće.
Sretno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Varnica,
Da li si dobila heparin odmah kad si se javila u Petrovu? To je bilo po pozitivnom plusu?
Na kojem odjelu si dobila heparin?
Da li prvo vadiš krv i sve ponovno pa onda dobiješ heparin ili tek za tri tjedna?

----------


## vekyn

drage suborke pridružujem se i ja grupi, prvi Fragmin si upravo trebam bocnuti, pročitala sve postove i nadam se najboljem, sretnooooo

----------


## mono111

Vekyn,
Kako je prošlo prvo bockanje?? Mene to tek čeka.

----------


## vekyn

Prvo bockanj ok, drugo malo više peklo, ciljam 2 prsta desno/lijevo od pupka, negdje sam i to procitala  :Wink:  najgori dio je dok probije kožu, poslije samo klizne iglica do kraja, sadržaj malo peče koju minutu i onda sve ok.  Inače ja sad fragmin sama plaćam a nakon srčane aktivnosti mogu dobiti na recept.

----------


## mama_28

> Prvo bockanj ok, drugo malo više peklo, ciljam 2 prsta desno/lijevo od pupka, negdje sam i to procitala  najgori dio je dok probije kožu, poslije samo klizne iglica do kraja, sadržaj malo peče koju minutu i onda sve ok.  Inače ja sad fragmin sama plaćam a nakon srčane aktivnosti mogu dobiti na recept.




Kako to sve skupa ide odn tko ti je pokazao kako ces se pikati? Samo su ti objasnili (tko?) ili si bila u bolnici pa to netko konkretno pokaze? Negdje sam cak naisla da su neke cure ostale u bolnici par dana da im pokazu? (ako nisam krivo shvatila)

----------


## mama_28

I jos nesto: koju dozu Fragmina imas?

----------


## Optimist

> Kako to sve skupa ide odn tko ti je pokazao kako ces se pikati? Samo su ti objasnili (tko?) ili si bila u bolnici pa to netko konkretno pokaze? Negdje sam cak naisla da su neke cure ostale u bolnici par dana da im pokazu? (ako nisam krivo shvatila)


Meni je sestra u Petrovoj pokazala kako se daje.

----------


## vekyn

Ha ha nitko mi nije pokazao, procitala na ovom forumu :D Prije sam bockala Puregon pa mi ostalo, tad sam na pocetku zvala u pomoc susjede ( dvoje doktora). Imam 2500 jedinica, jednom dnevno, odlucila sam se za cca 8 navečer jer bi trebalo biti u isto doba

----------


## mono111

Hahahah, nitko ti nije pokazao?!
Bože, ti naši dokt.i sve to...
Sorry, malo mi je smiješno, pa trebao ti je netko pokazat, iako i ja više stvari saznam na forumu nego općenito od doktora...
Jesi T ili je to od transfera?
Koliko tocno plaćaš ?
Jedna curka mi je rekla cca 400 kn mjesecno, ako sam dobro zapamtila.

----------


## mama_28

Pa stvarno... Ni u ljekarni gdje si kupila magistra te nije pitala da li znas primjeniti? To je njihov posao, bas steta da nisi naisla na nekog da ti pokaze. A i od dr je neodgovorno da samo propise lijek i ne da uputu za dalje.  :Sad: 
Lose je ovo nase zdravstvo skroz na skroz...

----------


## mama_28

Ima na hzzo.hr lista lijekova u excelu gdje pisu cijene svih lijekova (bez marze za ljekarnu) i moze se pogledati pojedina cijena. Ovisi o pakiranju, dozi, vrsti heparina...

----------


## vekyn

Ma joj nema veze nisam ni pitala jer sam znala, isto kao puregon, u ljekarni mladi jedn decko kaze a i ja to prvi puta vidim hocete da procitamo u uputi. Kaze on pa sta nije da to nosite u bolnicu ili negdje pa vam oni daju, ja kazem ma ne, to cu si ja sama, evo bas se pripremam  :Wink:  sad je 4 dana od transfera, treci boc, nadamo se i cekamo. Uzela sam 20 injekcija 300 kn, znaci 450 mjesecno, barem u ovoj mojoj ljekarni, morat cu potrazit ako je drugdje bolja cijena, ma i da nije bas me briga ako pomogne

----------


## mama_28

Sve to stoji, i da, samo nek pomogne.  :Heart:

----------


## vekyn

Hvala, a gdje bacate prazne injekcije, u obicno smece ili??

----------


## Varnica

> Hvala, a gdje bacate prazne injekcije, u obicno smece ili??


Ne smiju se bacati u obično smeće. Probaj ih vratiti u ljekarnu gdje si kupila, a kasnije u bolnicu. Ja ih odlažem u praznu bocu od jogurta. Već ih imam tri i imam ih namjeru u bolnicu odnjeti jer su ih oni dužni zbrinuti.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

Cure molim za pomoć 
Nakon pozitivnih otkucaja, dobila sam od soc. gin. uputnicu za* KBC Split* za Fragmin 5000 ij.
 Rekao mi je da ponesem uputnicu i preporuku iz Cita i da mi bolnica mora osigurati injekcije.
 Zna li ko od vas trebam li se naručiti prije u KBC? Dal se Framin izdaje u rodilištu ili? Nisam iz
 Splita, pa mi nije zgodno da me vrate jer npr. nisam naručena. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## mama_28

Nisam iz St, ali ti mogu reci da sam u Zg donijela D1 uputnicu na kojoj je pisalo pregledi, kontrole i Fragmin, uz preporuku hematologa, bez narucivanja i u trudnickoj ambulanti su napisali uvodjenje Fragmina, sestra mi dala kutiju i pokazala kako da si dajem. Dalje dolazim par dana prije nego potrosim sto sam zadnji put dobila. Isto sam jos na pocetku.
Sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Ja idem privatno pa si kupujem Fragmin ali me zanima da li mogu nekako doci do toga na recept? Soc ginekologica mi je rekla da je to nesto komplicirano, da se ide na komisiju u bolnici, da oni odobre i tako nesto..a buduci da idem privatno ne znam hoce li mi odobriti? A da odem hematologu pa da mi on napise da trebam?

----------


## 1latica

Mama28, hvala na info.
Valjda je u St isto, puno mi je voziti 80km, pa da me spraše natrag doma.
Fuksija, evo i ja sam privatno bila u postupku. Sad sam dobila uputnicu od soc da idem u KBC tražiti Fragmin,
nadam se da će mi ga dati. Vrijedi pokušati, pa će 750 kn mjesecno ostati meni.

----------


## mama_28

@fuksija, razlika je od bolnice do bolnice, lijecnika do lijecnika, ali mogucnost svakako postoji. Uvijek je lakse ako imas preporuku hematologa, tako ispada iz raznih prica koje sam cula putem.

----------


## fuksija

Bas cu pitati opet svoju soc ginekologicu.

1 latica, ja placam fragmin po 15 kn/kom..znaci za cijeli mjesec bi mi bilo 450kn..kako to da je kod tebe tako skupo? Mozda ovisi o dozi. Ja uzimam 2500

----------


## mama_28

Ovisi o dozi, zato je razlika.
Oko 250kn je 5000, ovisi koliko si ljekarna u kojoj kupujes uzme i koji popust ti da ili ne da.

----------


## 1latica

Fuksija uzimam 5000 j, ovisno o ljekarni cijena 10 kom je od 250-290kn.

----------


## mama_28

1latice, javi kako je proslo. Nadam se da ces dobiti od bolnice! Sretno!

----------


## vekyn

Cure imam 7 inekcija fragmina 2500 , ima koja iz Ri da joj udijelim?

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam pitala svoju soc.ginekologicu za Fragmin, a idem privatno na ivf..rekla mi je da se u bolnici raspitam za proceduru??? Zar ne bi ona to trebala znati? Što bi mi ona trebala dati? Uputnicu za bolnicu ili pregled, kod koga? Ginekologa ili hematologa? Dokica opce prakse veli da to rijesim s ginekologicom..

----------


## mono111

Fuksija 
E sad ne znam, pošto ideš privatno na IVF.
Ja cu u iducoj T dobiti heparin,.i dr.iz bolnice mi je rekla da.uzmem D1 uputnicu i preko te uputnice cu dobivati preko bolnice Heparin, a vjerovatno i tebi treba D1 za terapiju

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam pitala svoju soc.ginekologicu za Fragmin, a idem privatno na ivf..rekla mi je da se u bolnici raspitam za proceduru??? Zar ne bi ona to trebala znati? Što bi mi ona trebala dati? Uputnicu za bolnicu ili pregled, kod koga? Ginekologa ili hematologa? Dokica opce prakse veli da to rijesim s ginekologicom..


Fuksija jesi ti vadila kakve nalaze??
Ovako, treba ti uputnica za hematologa i on ce te uputiti dalje sto vaditi. S tim nalazima opet ides k njemu i treba ti od hematologa preporuka za heparin. Uputnicu za hematologa ti daje dr opce prakse. Bar je meni moja dala.
Ima tu dosta pretraga za napraviti i dugo se cekaju.
Ja sam dosta toga uspjela na uputnicu al po njima nisam kandidat za heparin pa mi nije ni odobreno.
Procedura je duga i neke cure su znale i ici u bolnicu na komisiju da im odobre.
Tako da ja sebi sama kupujem al Fraxiparin. Cini mi se da je on malo jeftiniji.

----------


## fuksija

Čini mi se da je to dosta komplicirano i dugo traje a mozda ne vrijedi toliko muke..ne znam koliko dugo cu trebati uzimati.
A zasto im ti nisi dobar kandidat?

----------


## sanjka

> Čini mi se da je to dosta komplicirano i dugo traje a mozda ne vrijedi toliko muke..ne znam koliko dugo cu trebati uzimati.
> A zasto im ti nisi dobar kandidat?


A bit ce da po njihovom moras imati nedaj boze gubitak bebe u visokoj trudnoci, vise spontanih i u obiteljskoj anamnezi primjer.
Pretrage su dosta skupe pa se zato nerado daju pacijentima upitnice. I je...dosta je komplicirano i dosta hodanja. Na puno mjesta vadjenja krvi i tak.

----------


## Optimist

Meni je moja soc. ginekologinja dala uputnicu za hematologa, tj. za sve sto se tice trudnoce, a trombofilija se itekako tice.

----------


## mama_28

Uputnicu za hematologa moze dati i opca praksa i soc ginekolog (ako zelite na teret hzzo). Nakon pregleda, hematolog preporuci, temeljem anamneze, koje pretrage je potrebno napraviti. Opet, ako je na teret hzzo, ponekad je potrebno obici vise laboratorija (nekad nemaju reagensa za taj mjesec vise pa neke pretrage ne rade, a informacije o tome uglavnom su dostupne preko web-a). Kad se to odradi, onda opet do hematologa da napise misljenje/preporuku s obzirom na anamnezu i nalaze.
Misljenje hematologa dati soc ginekologu koji napise D1 uputnicu za preglede, kontrole i terapiju. S tom uputnicom, u bolnici mogu dati heparin na teret hzzo. Ali za to treba biti i ginekolog koji te primi u bolnici. Od bolnice do bolnice je drugacije, negdje sva dokumentacija ide na odobrenje povjerenstvu, negdje gin sam uvede bez te procedure... Ne znam o cemu to ovisi, ali tako sam cula s raznih strana.
Sigurno jest da uz ponavljajuce pobacaje i neke mutacije koje ukazuju na rizik trombofilije, uglavnom daju terapiju. Medjutim, ne znam za slucaj da su dali bez pobacaja, cak i kad je venska tromboza bila u anamnezi. Ali znam da su dali nakon pobacaja u ranim trudnocama isto. Sve ovisi na koga naletis.

----------


## mama_28

Cijena svakog heparina ovisi o dozi, a u konacnici i o ljekarni gdje kupujes (mogu oni dati veci i manji odn nikakav popust). Zato je dobro pitati u vise ljekarni, reci da je to terapija na dulje pa onda daju i popust.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Može pitanje??
Vi koje ste uzimale i koristile heparin i / ili andol u T. 
Da li vam dr.ukidaju terapiju prije termina  poroda ili zakazanog carskog reza???
Ako da, koliko vremena prije??
Tnx

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je rekao dr. da postoje 3 sheme skidanja valjda ovisi o nalazima, neki uzimaju i mjesec dana poslije a mene su skinuli 3 tjedna prije poroda

----------


## eryngium

Andol su mi ukinuli u 30.tt a heparin sam uzimala i nakon poroda. 
Ako je dogovoreni carski sa spinalnom anestezijom onda ti kažu kad da uzmeš dozu, tj. koliko prije zahvata si ga smiješ dati. Ako je opća anestezija, onda ne igra ulogu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Hvala cure.
Sto nekoga potpuno uspavaju na carskom???

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala cure.
> Sto nekoga potpuno uspavaju na carskom???


Ako je hitnoća prvog reda, da. Mojoj cimerici se odljuštila posteljica pa nije bilo vremena napikavati ju spinalno. Ni pregled joj nisu napravili nego pravac sala i opća anestezija.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Dodatak.
Meni su ponudili na izbor, hoću li opću ili spinalnu. Htjela sam biti budna pa smo čekali da me natoče infuzijama dok prođe bar 10ak sati od zadnje doze heparina.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

A inace heparinke imaju u vecini slucajeva dogovoreni carski ili ne??

----------


## eryngium

> A inace heparinke imaju u vecini slucajeva dogovoreni carski ili ne??


Ne. 
Heparin nije indikacija za CR.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Ok. Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Hvala cure.
> Sto nekoga potpuno uspavaju na carskom???


U našoj bolnici ni nema izbora,nema epiduralne,spinalne.
Samo opča. Bebu sam  dobila sat nakon operacije.

----------


## mono111

O kojoj bolnici pišeš???
Vidim da si na postupke isla u Petrovu?? Pretpostavljam da nije tamo bio porod?

----------


## žužy

O Kc pričam,tu sam rodila.
A trudnoča je ostvarena na Vuk Vrhovcu.

----------


## mono111

Ok, tnx

----------


## mono111

Cure, evo da vam javim.
Dobila sam dns Clexane od 4000, od sutra se sama pikam.
Ukinut mi je andol.
T sam 4 + 4 dns, beta mi je jucer bila 155.
Meni je vec sad plavo na nozi, nastao mi je kao hematom. Sutra cu se piknuti u drugu nogu ali da li ce mi to tako sporo prolaziti???
Jos jedno pitanje, možda znate?!!
Endo mi je samo 8 mm.
Za vrijeme O, tj 17 dc je bio 7,7 mm, O je bila 16 dc po noci negdje.
Dr.koji me pregledao jucer jer sam odmah odjurila u Petrovu radi heparina mi je rekao da bi to trrbalo biti deblje ali ok je i ovako.
Ima li tko nekakva iskustva s tim??

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, evo da vam javim.
> Dobila sam dns Clexane od 4000, od sutra se sama pikam.
> Ukinut mi je andol.
> T sam 4 + 4 dns, beta mi je jucer bila 155.
> Meni je vec sad plavo na nozi, nastao mi je kao hematom. Sutra cu se piknuti u drugu nogu ali da li ce mi to tako sporo prolaziti???
> Jos jedno pitanje, možda znate?!!
> Endo mi je samo 8 mm.
> Za vrijeme O, tj 17 dc je bio 7,7 mm, O je bila 16 dc po noci negdje.
> Dr.koji me pregledao jucer jer sam odmah odjurila u Petrovu radi heparina mi je rekao da bi to trrbalo biti deblje ali ok je i ovako.
> Ima li tko nekakva iskustva s tim??


Mono a zasto se pikas bas u nogu??
A da probas u trbuh!!
Za endo ti ne znam bas reci dal ima koristi da su ti od danas mozda ukljucili i estrofem malo za endometrij da se podeblja.
Al eto mrvica se primila  :Smile:

----------


## mama_28

Mono, par savjeta koje sam dobila i pomogli su mi:
- ako se pikas u nogu, probaj prema vanjskoj strani, na nacin da se kao ustipnes, drzis izdignuto, piknes pod 45-90 stupnjeva i polako istiskujes lijek. Na kraju, izvadis iglu dopola, odbrojis polako do 5 i onda ju izvadis cijelu, otpustis "ustipnuti" dio. Na ovaj nacin, ne pojavljuju se podljevi osim ako bas pogodis neku kapilaru (sto je moguce). Mijenjati mjesto uboda (nogu) svaki dan.
- ako u trbuh, onda kruzno oko pupka, ostalo vrijedi isto kao i za nogu.
Jako je vazno polako istiskivati lijek, ima i studija koje su pokazale da je tako manje podljeva u svakom slucaju.
Za endo nemam pojma...
Nek se mrva drzi i dalje, sretno!

----------


## mono111

Pa ne znam zasto su mi rekli u nogu?!
Tako s

----------


## mono111

Tako mi je sestra rekla kada mi je pokazivala.
Hvala na savjetu, svakako cu tako probati.
Mene ovo sad i boli....
Ne znam zasto mi nisu dali estrofem...

----------


## mono111

Cure, opet ja  :Smile: 
Dns sam se prvi put piknula u nogu, alu drugu, i odmah mi je kao kvrga mala nastala, da li je to ok??
Iako sam jako sporo pritisnula injekciju i izvadila na pola i brojila do 5 i onda izvukla...
Sad mi je i na dodir malo bolno.
Da li se možda gubi djelovanje Clexana na taj nacin?
Da li ste i vi prvo onako istiskivale mjehuric prije pikanja i malo istisnule da izadje zrak. Meni izadje i malo Clexana, to je ok?
Jojj, znam da sam dosadna ali moram pitati :Smile: 
Da li ako se pikam u trbuh ne ostaju hematomi?

----------


## eryngium

Pikala sam se samo u noge. Podljeve sam imala zadnjih tjedan dana pikanja (4 tjedna nakon poroda) kad se sve već vratilo u normalu. 
Zrak nisam istiskivala nikada. On ionako dobrim dijelom ostane u šprici/igli a sav Clexan ide di treba.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Znaci da Clexan ne istiskujem zrak?? Nije potrebno??
A zasto meni dođu hematomi? Meni su rekli da se pikam na negdje sredinu bedra, vise prema gore.
Gdje si se ti pikala?

----------


## eryngium

> Znaci da Clexan ne istiskujem zrak?? Nije potrebno??
> A zasto meni dođu hematomi? Meni su rekli da se pikam na negdje sredinu bedra, vise prema gore.
> Gdje si se ti pikala?


Ja nisam jer ne smatram da je potrebno. Ako bi istisnula zrak onda mi je Clexan znao curiti van i više me peklo. A i nije meso žila pa da će zrak smetati. 
Pikala sam u gornju polovicu bedara. Dolazili su mi hematomi pred kraj pikanja kad mi se koagulogram vratio u normalne parametre. Do tad ništa. Al je peklo skoro svaki put.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Nisam se dugo pikala, ali sam znala imati male modrice, tocke na mjestu uboda, peklo me je, bilo je i bolno poslije uboda. 
Ni ja nisam istiskivala zrak. 
Velika zamjerka Clexanu je debela i tupa igla, jedva sam se pikala.

----------


## mono111

Da li može nesto biti ako ne istisnem zrak a pogodim kapilaru ili sl??
Sorry na glupom pitanju, ali stvarno ne znam..

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam se to pitala kad sam si davala bemfolu i odgovor je - ne. To bi morao biti veliki mjehur zraka direkt u venu da bi bila opasnost od necega opasnog. Eventualno moze nastati hematomcic na mjestu uboda, ali ne mora.
Inace, meni je bilo najlakse davati injekcije za vrijeme stimulacije u nabranu kozu s prednje strane, iznad kuka, ako me razumijes. Pored pupka i svugdje gdje je bila napeta koza sam dobivala hematom. Tu je bilo stvarno i bezbolno i bez posljedica.
Znam da nisam heparinka, ali sve se mi tu vise-manje pikamo ili smo se pikale, pa se nadam da sam malo pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Znaci u pravilu se mogu bilo gdje pikati, uvijek ce biti isto djelovanje?
Ako istisnem zrak uvijek iscuri par kapi, da li je to velika kolicina koja se izgubi u tome i ne uđe u tijelo gdje bi trebala??
Hvalaaaa

----------


## Sybila

Meni je u uputama pisalo nesto tipa " par kapi koje izadju sa zrakom ne utjecu na djelovanje". Pogledaj svoje upute, mozda se spominje.

----------


## eryngium

> Znaci u pravilu se mogu bilo gdje pikati, uvijek ce biti isto djelovanje?
> Ako istisnem zrak uvijek iscuri par kapi, da li je to velika kolicina koja se izgubi u tome i ne uđe u tijelo gdje bi trebala??
> Hvalaaaa


Gle... pomiri se da će skoro uvijek peći i da ćeš možda imati podljeve jer je igla ubitebože tupa. Možda će ti tako biti lakše. 
Pikati se moraš potkožno al ne u mišić tako da se u načelu možeš pikati bilo gdje. Trbuh i bedra su zone najlakšeg pristupa, bar meni.
Što se tiče koliko lijeka iscuri van i igra li to značajnu ulogu, nemam pojma. Osobno smatram da je bolje primiti punu dozu nego da svaki dan malo fali. U uputama nije pisalo niš o tome pred godinu dana kad sam se ja pikala. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mama_28

Isto ne pise u uputi, ali sam naisla na informaciju da se taj zrak ne istiskuje nego se ustrca lijek i zrak iza toga jer da se tako onemogucuje povrat lijeka u plitko potkozje i tako sprecava nastajanje masnica koje mogu nastati kad se lijek izlije plitko pod kozom.

----------


## mono111

Hvala cureeee !!!!
Probati cu tako.

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala cureeee !!!!
> Probati cu tako.


Mono jel ponavljas betu danas??

----------


## mono111

Jesam !!! Preko 600 jeee !! Jejjjjjjh.
Idem opet u pon.
Samo jos jedno pitanje, :Smile: 
Meni je xijelo vrijeme hladno, ruke i noge su mi led, ledene, i tako vec par dana.
Jedan dan sam imala groznicu da sam mislila da cu se slijed.dan prehladiti...tada nisam znala da sam T.
Ne znam ima li to vece s andolima i Clexanima sada možda??
U prosloj T mi je bilo stalno vruce, a sada stalno hladno..

----------


## sanjka

> Jesam !!! Preko 600 jeee !! Jejjjjjjh.
> Idem opet u pon.
> Samo jos jedno pitanje,
> Meni je xijelo vrijeme hladno, ruke i noge su mi led, ledene, i tako vec par dana.
> Jedan dan sam imala groznicu da sam mislila da cu se slijed.dan prehladiti...tada nisam znala da sam T.
> Ne znam ima li to vece s andolima i Clexanima sada možda??
> U prosloj T mi je bilo stalno vruce, a sada stalno hladno..


Bravoo....odlicno!!!
Ne znam ti odgovor na pitanje...al javit ce se vec netko tko zna.

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam inace uzasno zimogrozna, bas jako. 
Po nekoj logici bi s Clexanom trebalo biti toplije, jer je krv manje gusta, razrijedjenija je i bolje cirkulira.
Dok sam primala heparin, nisam osjetila neku razliku, bilo mi je jednako i s njim i bez njega sto se osjecaja hladnoce tice. 
Citaj, bilo mi je i dalje hladno  :Grin:

----------


## mono111

Pa i meni je logicno da bi trebalo biti bolje prokrvljeno...
Valjda je sve normalno to.

Hvala cure.

----------


## Sybila

> Jesam !!! Preko 600 jeee !! Jejjjjjjh.
> Idem opet u pon.
> Samo jos jedno pitanje,
> Meni je xijelo vrijeme hladno, ruke i noge su mi led, ledene, i tako vec par dana.
> Jedan dan sam imala groznicu da sam mislila da cu se slijed.dan prehladiti...tada nisam znala da sam T.
> Ne znam ima li to vece s andolima i Clexanima sada možda??
> U prosloj T mi je bilo stalno vruce, a sada stalno hladno..


Cestitam na beti!  :Very Happy:  
Meni je bilo uzasno ledeno 3-4tt, ruke, noge, nema cirkulacije, uzas. Sad se smirilo, nakon 5tt. Tako da...to ti je simptom trudnoce, a lijekovi su bas da ti se to ne dogadja. Smirit ce se. Pomogle su mi kompresijske carape malo kad je krenulo boljeti od nedostatka cirkulacije u nogama.

----------


## mono111

Jer ovo je prestrasno.
Smrzavam se cijeli dan.
Nadam se da ce proci  :Smile: 
Hvalaa

----------


## antony34

Cure dajte mi recite ako izade malo fraxipirina van di sam se piknula dal je to problem?

----------


## mono111

Cure, opet ja  :Smile: )
Nadovezujem se na Anthony, i meni je dns kad sam se piknula dok mi je igla bila u nozi malo Clexana izaslo??
Da li znate zasto neki put izadje a neki put ne??

----------


## eryngium

> Cure, opet ja )
> Nadovezujem se na Anthony, i meni je dns kad sam se piknula dok mi je igla bila u nozi malo Clexana izaslo??
> Da li znate zasto neki put izadje a neki put ne??


Meni je u 2 mjeseca koliko sam se pikala iscurla kapljica valjda dva puta. Mislim da je to zanemariva količina i ne bi trebala utjecati na djelovanje lijeka. Ako pak iscuri pola ili više od toga, tu se ne bih pouzdala u djelovanje.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## vekyn

> Meni je u 2 mjeseca koliko sam se pikala iscurla kapljica valjda dva puta. Mislim da je to zanemariva količina i ne bi trebala utjecati na djelovanje lijeka. Ako pak iscuri pola ili više od toga, tu se ne bih pouzdala u djelovanje.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cure upravo zato i ne treba istiskivati zrak prije pikanja neo njega ustrcas zadnjeg da se sprijeci povrat lijeka

----------


## eryngium

> Cure upravo zato i ne treba istiskivati zrak prije pikanja neo njega ustrcas zadnjeg da se sprijeci povrat lijeka


Zato mi se i desilo to možda sve skupa 2x.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## giulia

Ja sam bila na fragminu i meni je isto naglaseno da NE istiskujem zrak. 
Bola sam se u stomak cca 2cm lijevo i desno ispod pupka. Ustipnula bih kozu (salo)
zabila bi iglu brzo i do kraja pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva.
Polagano istisnula sadrzaj do kraja, brojala do 5, izvadila iglu do pola brojala jos do 5 i igla van. 
Tu i tamo bih imala koju modricu jer bi vjerojatno pogodila koju kapilaru, ali rijetko. 
Nije me bolilo ni peklo ni curilo.

----------


## mono111

Hvala curee

----------


## SugarPlum

Molim za pomoc, ukoliko se neko od vas razumije. U 6. sam mjesecu za sada uredne IVF trudnoce. Zbog jednog spontanog u 7.tjednu sam odlucila samoinicijativno uraditi nalaz na trombofiliju i uradila sam jako puno testova u sklopu toga, da sad ne prepisujem ovdje sve, dokazan je polimorfizam PAI homozigot 4G/4G. MTHFR heterozigotna mutacija C677T i heterozigotna mutacija A 1982C. Ostalo sve je ok. Moj ginekolog kaze da je dovoljno samo da uzimam aspirin protect 100mg i da mi ne treba heparinska terapija. To je potvrdio i hematolog, medjutim ja bas nisam sigurna u to pa me interesuje da li ima neko ovdje sa ovakvim rezultatom i da je na heparinskoj terapiji? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## mono111

Sugar plum,
Možda ce ti cure bolje odgovoriti ali ja sam tada vec imala dva spontana kada mi je u trecoj T uveden heparin.
Sad je nazalost tri spontana ipak, makar sam koristila heparin, tj.Clexane.
Ali nakon jednog spontanog rekli su mi da nikakva terapija nije potrebna, cak ni andol.
Dokt.su razlicita misljenja. Važno je samo da li ced vjerovati dokt. Puno cura je T izguralo s ovakvim mutacijama i bez heparina i andola, a da ni ne znaju za to. A ima i onih slucajeva, npr.ja koja nisam ni s terapijom ni bez. Svatko je razlicit, ali ako tako dokt.smatraju, a vec si u 6 mjesecu T onda možda se ne moras brinuti.
Imam i ja PAI 1 I MTHFR HETEROZIGOT.
Sretno

----------


## SugarPlum

> Sugar plum,
> Možda ce ti cure bolje odgovoriti ali ja sam tada vec imala dva spontana kada mi je u trecoj T uveden heparin.
> Sad je nazalost tri spontana ipak, makar sam koristila heparin, tj.Clexane.
> Ali nakon jednog spontanog rekli su mi da nikakva terapija nije potrebna, cak ni andol.
> Dokt.su razlicita misljenja. Važno je samo da li ced vjerovati dokt. Puno cura je T izguralo s ovakvim mutacijama i bez heparina i andola, a da ni ne znaju za to. A ima i onih slucajeva, npr.ja koja nisam ni s terapijom ni bez. Svatko je razlicit, ali ako tako dokt.smatraju, a vec si u 6 mjesecu T onda možda se ne moras brinuti.
> Imam i ja PAI 1 I MTHFR HETEROZIGOT.
> Sretno


Hvala puno na odgovoru mono111,
 jako mi je žao zbog tvoje tri trudnoće. To je strašno. Nije mi jasno zbog čega se odmah nakon prvog spontanog ne predlaže da se urade nalazi na trombofiliju. I ja sam svoje samoinicijativno uradila.

u petak idem na konsultacije sa drugim hematologom ali me iskreno baš nešto strah oslanjati se na pojedine doktore. pogotovo ovdje u Sarajevu gdje zaista nema stručnjaka hematolog/ginekolog. Šta da radim, na svoju ruku uvesti injekcije sigurno ne smijem. Užasno je to što je moja sestra izgubila bebu sa 6.5 mjeseci  :Crying or Very sad:  i uzrok je bio infarkt posteljice, inače čitava trudnoća uredna. Nije nikad uradila nalaze na trombofiliju, poslije je dobila zdravog dječaka, ali ja mislim ja i kod nje stanje slično kao i kod mene jer je to nasljedno. Ništa, držite mi fige pa da se nadamo da je ova doktorica u petak dobra i da će pomoći. Hvala još jednom

----------


## eryngium

SugarPlum, ako imaš gdje, napravi veliki koagulogram s ddimerima. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Upravo sam htjela napisati ovo sto je *eryngium*.

*Sugar* a sto kazu doktori gdje si radila ivf??

----------


## SugarPlum

Radila D-Dimere i nalaz je 0,149 (referentna vrijednost <0,5g/ml)
INR je 1,09 (ref.vrijednost 0,90-1.27) 

Ove sedmice planiram da ponovim i Dimere i da uradim i veliki koagulogram. A sa IVF klinike (Bahceci klinika u Sarajevu) sam dobila jako drzak odgovor kada sam im poslala nalaze jer su pobogu ljuti što sam samonicijativno radila nalaze i što glumim doktora kad su mi oni od početka trudnoće uveli aspirin i mislili na sve. Mislim da nalaze nisu ni pogledali, jer sam dobila ljutit odgovor nakon 5 minuta od slanja maila. Kaže budite pacijent i ne glumite doktora. Grozni su. Takvi su bili za svaki problem koji sam imala do sada. Oni su obavili svoj dio posla i ne zanima ih ništa više, to im čak nije ni problem staviti do znanja.

----------


## SugarPlum

Homocistein 5,8
FAKTOR XIII - 65 (ref. vrijednost 60-125%)
Proteini C i S u granicama normale, mada Protein S na donjim granicama

----------


## eryngium

> Radila D-Dimere i nalaz je 0,149 (referentna vrijednost <0,5g/ml)
> INR je 1,09 (ref.vrijednost 0,90-1.27)


Iz kojeg tt su ti ovi nalazi?
Ref. intervali za trudnoću su: 1.trimestar 0.5-0.95, 2.trimestar 0.32-1.29 i 3.trimestar 0.13-1.7 

Ako ti je ovo nalaz rađen nedavno, čini se kako ti je terapija aspirinom za sada dovoljna.
Dok god ti ddimeri ne pređu 2 trebalo bi biti sve ok. Meni je Clexan uveden kad su došli na 2.45 tjedan dana nakon što sam prestala s aspirinom u 30tt.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## SugarPlum

> Iz kojeg tt su ti ovi nalazi?
> Ref. intervali za trudnoću su: 1.trimestar 0.5-0.95, 2.trimestar 0.32-1.29 i 3.trimestar 0.13-1.7 
> 
> Ako ti je ovo nalaz rađen nedavno, čini se kako ti je terapija aspirinom za sada dovoljna.
> Dok god ti ddimeri ne pređu 2 trebalo bi biti sve ok. Meni je Clexan uveden kad su došli na 2.45 tjedan dana nakon što sam prestala s aspirinom u 30tt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


U pitanju je drugi trimestar (5.mjesec), dakle nalaz rađen prošli mjesec. Nije zgoreg ponoviti, ali veliko mi je olakšanje da znam da je dimer kolika-tolika smjernica... Šta mislite koliko često bih ga trebala raditi?
Hvala Eryngium!

----------


## eryngium

> U pitanju je drugi trimestar (5.mjesec), dakle nalaz rađen prošli mjesec. Nije zgoreg ponoviti, ali veliko mi je olakšanje da znam da je dimer kolika-tolika smjernica... Šta mislite koliko često bih ga trebala raditi?
> Hvala Eryngium!


S obzirom da je tako niska vrijednost nema potrebe da nalaz ponavljaš često. Meni su rasli pa sam radila u svakom trimestru po jednom i dodatno kad sam prestala s aspirinom. Za usporedbu, u 4mj trudnoće meni je nalaz bio 0.97.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Može pitanje ako znate možda ?!
Da li mogu uzimati andol cijelo vrijeme prije T?
Naime, gin.mi je rekao da andol uzimam od pozitivnog lh testa do uvođenja heparina a prijateljici je njezin gin.rekao da ga uzima neprestano 3 mjeseca cak prije T, i za vrijeme M.
Pa mene zanima da li je neka od vas to uzimala tako stalno?
Vec sam imala tri spontana, u ovoj zadnjoj mi je uveden i heparin ali opet je doslo do spontanog.
Imam heterozigot na MThfr i pai 1 i slabo pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela.

----------


## Konfuzija

Mono, od andola ili aspirina ti ništa neće biti. Možeš ga uzimati i za vrijeme menge, osim ako imaš baš jaka krvarenja, tada ne bih. 
Koliko imaš godina? Jeste li radili kariograme ti i suprug?

----------


## mono111

Konfuzija,
Ja imam 26, MM 28.
Radili smo kariograme, uredni su. Nismo nosioci gresaka na kromosomu.
Ovaj put je plod odveden na citgenetiku, pa cemo vidjeti da li je.doslo do kakve greske.
Hvala, piti cu ga.

----------


## biska

Cure, upravo sam se vratila s konzultacija u Ceskoj i doktor mi zeli u sljedecem postupku uvesti Fraxiparin zbog spontanog u proslom pokusaju. SMS-ala sam svoju ginekologicu koja pise da se kod nas to uvodi nakon pozitivnog testa ili bete preko bolnickog povjerenstva. A prema protokolu ja bi se trebala pikati od 2 dc.
Prosle godine sam radila pretrage za trombofiliju i nalazi su bili ok (no doktor zeli da krenem s Fraxiparinom bez obzira).
Sad ne znam sto mi je ciniti... da li kupiti na svoju ruku (moze li se to uopce??) ili cekati plus (kamo srece!) pa onda traziti od bolnickog povjerenstva?
Kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## Gabi25

Mislim da sve cure ovdje kupuju u razdoblju od transfera do pozitivne bete. Tek nakon toga može se tražiti preko bolnice. Iako je to malo nategnuto ako nema bas nikakve mutacije, odnosno indikacije za heparin. 
Ti bi se fraxiparinom trebala pikati od 2dc?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, upravo sam se vratila s konzultacija u Ceskoj i doktor mi zeli u sljedecem postupku uvesti Fraxiparin zbog spontanog u proslom pokusaju. SMS-ala sam svoju ginekologicu koja pise da se kod nas to uvodi nakon pozitivnog testa ili bete preko bolnickog povjerenstva. A prema protokolu ja bi se trebala pikati od 2 dc.
> Prosle godine sam radila pretrage za trombofiliju i nalazi su bili ok (no doktor zeli da krenem s Fraxiparinom bez obzira).
> Sad ne znam sto mi je ciniti... da li kupiti na svoju ruku (moze li se to uopce??) ili cekati plus (kamo srece!) pa onda traziti od bolnickog povjerenstva?
> Kakva su vasa iskustva?


Biska mozes kupiti, ja sam kupovala u ljekarni filipovic.
Kutija je od 10 kom. i dodje oko 120, 130 kn..ne sjecam se sad tocno u kunu. Ako ti je dr rekao da sad idete s takvim protokolom onda se toga drzi...to je moje misljenje.
Tesko je bas od bolnice dobiti besplatno.
Puno pretraga treba a i skupe su pa ih bas ne daju.

Onda treba zeleno svijetlo od hematologa, 
kao sto ti je vec Gabi i nspisala...nategnuto je.

Ovo u Filipovica reci di si u postupku i ako nemas papire niti 
recept nece pravit probleme.

Te tete su dobro uhodane u sve.
Od 0,3 sam ja koristila.

Sretno!!

----------


## biska

Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima! 
Gabi da, trebala bi se od 2 dc pikati s Fraxiparin od 0,3.
Sanjka, to se i kod nas zove Fraxiparin?
Posto i mm smatra da se trebam drzati uputa doktora onda cu ja lijepo do ljekarne Filipovic. Pretpostavljam da ce mi oni dati osnovne upute za pikanje? 
Jadan moj trbuh, kad navalim na njega s Gonalima, Cetrotidama i Fraxiparinima!  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima! 
> Gabi da, trebala bi se od 2 dc pikati s Fraxiparin od 0,3.
> Sanjka, to se i kod nas zove Fraxiparin?
> Posto i mm smatra da se trebam drzati uputa doktora onda cu ja lijepo do ljekarne Filipovic. Pretpostavljam da ce mi oni dati osnovne upute za pikanje? 
> Jadan moj trbuh, kad navalim na njega s Gonalima, Cetrotidama i Fraxiparinima!


Da da i kod nas se tak zove.
Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici.
Pikas se kao npr.s Gonalom. Tako kak je pripremljena
malo se ustipnes i piknes. Zrak ce ti ostati zadnji a to 
tak treba da lijek potisne do kraja i da ne izlazi van.
Al ako ti i izadje kap nije drama.
Nemoj mjesto trljati. Ja ga uopcne nisam dirala.
Naravno prije uboda dezinficiras.

----------


## biska

Tnx Sanjka!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Biska, kupujes ga (iako mi nije jasno zasto ti ga oni nisu odmah gore dali, ali ok). Kod Fraxiparina ti je bitno da NE istiskujes zrak, jer zrak ostaje zadnji koji pogura lijek. Od njega znaju ostati "modrice" ali ne boli, ne brini. Jedan dan s lijeve strane trbuha, u ravnini s pupkom, gonal a s desne strane fraxiparin, i onda sutradan mijenjas. Tako su meni pokazali i rekli da si dajem. Gonal ide ujutro oko 9 (pretpostavljam da je i tebi tako) - navecer oko 18 fraxiparin. On ti ne stoji u frizideru, dok gonale i cetrotide drzis u frizideru. 
Bas mi je drago da krecete  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

I gonal i cetrotide se cuvaju na temperaturi do 25 stupnjeva.
To nije pomjesan lijek i nema potrebe da bude u frizideru.

Drugo je Gonal pen....on ima posebna uputstva.

----------


## biska

Rominka, sve ostale lijekove sam dobila tamo, ali ovaj ne. Ti si ga dobila u zadnjem postupku?
Nisu mi ni rekli u koje doba dana se pikam s njim. Gonali ce ici oko 18, Cetrotide oko 8. Al provjerit cu ja sve to jos jednom jer uzbudenje radi svoje.

----------


## Rominka

Sanjka, imas pravo za Cetrotide (vec sam zaboravila).  Na gonal pen san  mislila, a pretpostavljam da je njega dobila jer smo u istoj klinici (a koliko sam skuzila vise idu s penom).
Biska, ja imam nasljednu trombofilju pa su mi dali kutiju i na kraju mi je zafalilo
pa sam imala problema oko kupovine kod nas (jer ne prakticiraju prije nego srce pocne kucati i ne vodi nas dr ovdje).
Meni s poslali plan kad sto davati, ali ja sam prve injekcije dobila upravo u klinici jer smo isli odmah taj mj, a bili smo
prvi dan ciklusa na pregledu.

----------


## antony34

Biska ak imas napismeno od dok iz Praga da moras uzimati fraxiparin onda samo to pokazes u ljekarni. Nakon pozitivne bete ce te tvoj gin poslati na transfuziju i oni s transfuzije u bolnicu na ginekologiju gdje ces dalje podizati lijek s papirima od soc gin. Tako ja sad radim. Prve dvije kutije sam kupila u Pragu jer sam pocela s Fraxiparinom od dana transfera. Mogu vam reci da je Frxiparin u Pragu jeftiniji nego kod nas. Tamo sam dvije kutije platila 140kn.

----------


## biska

Antony, imam napismeno pa cu onda s tim papirom do ljekarne Filipovic.
Ako je Fraxiparin povoljniji u Ceskoj onda cu si tamo kupiti par kutija kad dodjem na postupak. Uz ovolike troskove svaka ustedena kuna veseli  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

To je istina samo dok ces ici na transfer napomenes nek ti napisu njihov doktor frxiparin recept. Zasto nebi platila jeftinije ako mozes.

----------


## Rominka

Biska pitaj Lj i B tamo da ti ga daju kad budes gore. Barem jednu kutiju do bete, a onda dalje bi mogla od svog gin. Ja sam kod nas jedva kupila tri injekcije (uza sve napismene nalaze, preporuke) i platila sam ih 39 kn (13kn/kom).

----------


## sanjka

Vec sam pisala za ljekarnu Filipovic i tamo ce dobiti odnosno kupiti bez problema. Dovoljno je ovo sto ima napismeno iz Praga.

Te tete su toliko uhodane u sve to i toliko su razumne da nikakve probleme ne prave niti puno pitaju i jos su najpovoljniji.

Do sad za sve postupke sam kupovala lijekove kod njih 
i vecinom sam dolazila bez ikakvog recepta jer sam isla
i na postupak van hr.

----------


## antony34

Rominka ja nisam iz zg al kad god sam dosla u apoteku s papirima bez recepta uvijek sam dobila sta mi je trebalo. Znam da je u zg lakse dobiti lijekove bez recepta nego u bilo kojem drugom gradu. Bitno je samo imati napismeno da to trebas i posto nejde na recept se dobije jer mi to svejedno moramo platiti.

----------


## Rominka

Antony, ja sam za Uskrs imala cijelu dramu. Falio mi je jos gonala pen, i fraxiparin. U ned ujutro, Uskrs (tu im je vec bilo podne kad su me vidjeli) sam dosla na pregled i zakljucak je bio da moram produziti stimulaciju. Vracam se u bolnicu sa svom dokumentacijom i u Puli je nemoguce pronaci gonal pen, nema ga. Srecom sestra je bila genijalna, pa se na kraju ukljucio i dr i poceli su zvati prvo Rijeku, zatim i bolnice po Italiji i Sloveniji, Zagrebu. Niti jedna bolnica ili nije imala ili nije htjela posuditi/prodati gonal. Pronasli smo ga u ljekarni na Trgu BJ, ali oni ga meni nisu htjeli prodati ni na temelju nalaza, ni bilo kojeg papira. Trazili su od dr koji me to jutro pregledao dokumentaciju pa smo sve to slali faxom i mailom, i uspjeli pronaci nekoga tko ima toliko gotovine sa sobom da moze kupiti i poslati za Pu. Mislila sam da mi je to bio najveci problem i da je s time sve rijeseno. Dr me poslao u glavnu ljekarnu da si odem kupiti Fraxiparin, sa bjanko receptom, i gle vraga opet frka. Nisu mi htjeli prodati jer u Puli to mozes dobiti, navodno, samo ako te vode pulski doktori. I tako sam ostatak Uskrsa trazila ljekarnu koja bi bila voljna shvatiti situaciju i prodati mi tri injekcije fraxiparina. Pronasla sam ju na kraju, ali sam osim kopija svih nalaza, morala priloziti kopiju osobne i zdravstvene iskaznice, i potpisati im bjanko recept da je za vlastitu upotrebu. Poludila sam taj dan i ne znam jesam li ikada bila toliko napeta i nervozna. Tako da sam sama sebi rekla da slijedeci postupak radije kupim kutiju vise nego da ostanem opet u ovakvoj situaciji. A slicno je bilo i prvi put. Inace me potrefe vikendi. Em zivim gdje zivim, em vikendi, em nekakvi praznici/blagdani... kad te tako krene....a to je najmanje sto ti treba na samom kraju stimulacije.

----------


## pak

Rominka ja ti nisam daleko pa ako zaglavis opet tako slobodno se javi. U mojoj ljekarni ne rade apsolutno nikakve probleme oko kupovine lijekova. Dovoljno je samo papir od dr. gdje to ordinira.  Mene već imaju u bazi podataka šta sam već sve uzimala za postupak pa kad nazovem i tražim šta mi treba naruce mi i bez recepta. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Nazalost zivimo u takvoj drzavi da nam nista ne omogucuje. Al i sve zavisi o osoblju u ljekarnama koji znaju biti dobri i losi. Ja sam imala problem u bolnici dok sam podizala drugu turu frxiparina. Doktorica koja je bila tamo je gnjavila da zasto mi to treba i ja na kraju poludjela i rekla ili ce mi dati ili ne da idem na povjerenstvo hzzo ako ce raditi problem i dok sam to spomenula mi je dala. Jos sam joj rekla ak mi nedate ja si mogu i kupiti al da to nece samo tako proci. Neki gin misle da su popili svu pamet svijeta al je kod mene problem sto nemam dlake na jeziku pa velim sta imam bez obzira kolko me to kostalo. Nekad bas moramo biti bezobrazne jer drugacije nejde.

----------


## Rominka

Pak, hvala ti ❤️ Da sam imala vremena i mogucnost cekanja, sve bi bilo ok, ali kako je meni trebalo danas za sutra, a bila je ned i Uskrs...ma,ne zelim se niti prisjecati jer se odmah naljutin. Nije meni frka reci im, ma u konacnici i ton povisiti ako treba, ali ovaj su me put bas bili izbacili iz takta. A gin mi je zakon zena! Napokon smo dobili dr u Pu koja se trudi, koja zeli znati, koja se informira i ucini mi sve sto treba. U svakom slucaju, Pak, ako kad bude zatrebalo, zamolit cu te. A nadam se da ne treba napominjati da ako ti sto treba a mogu uskociti pitaj, samo pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## pak

> Pak, hvala ti ❤️ Da sam imala vremena i mogucnost cekanja, sve bi bilo ok, ali kako je meni trebalo danas za sutra, a bila je ned i Uskrs...ma,ne zelim se niti prisjecati jer se odmah naljutin. Nije meni frka reci im, ma u konacnici i ton povisiti ako treba, ali ovaj su me put bas bili izbacili iz takta. A gin mi je zakon zena! Napokon smo dobili dr u Pu koja se trudi, koja zeli znati, koja se informira i ucini mi sve sto treba. U svakom slucaju, Pak, ako kad bude zatrebalo, zamolit cu te. A nadam se da ne treba napominjati da ako ti sto treba a mogu uskociti pitaj, samo pitaj


Sada sam znatizeljna. Koja je to dr.? Prima nove pacijente? Moja je koma i na samu pomisao da moram do nje muka mi je.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Rominka nemam rijeci za ovaj scenarij koji su ti priredili.
Krajnje bezobrazno i ne ljudski.

Al moram se osvrnuti i na ovo da tko god od dr te je doveo u ovu situaciju u ned.na Uskrs i frka za gonal.
Dobro oni znaju koliko folikulu rastu i da ce vjerojatno 
trebati produziti terapiju i to je se okvirno moglo znati a 
ne ti stvarati ovakav stres. Sigurno si imala fm dva tri dana prije.

Ja zbilja nemam rijeci na ovo.....sokirana sam.
I nedaj boze vise da se to dogodi bilo kome.
Dobro je i da si to napisala ovdje pa da cure znaju
i zato oprez kad su neki praznici i vikend da se dobro 
organizirate za lijekove.

Sorry znam da ovo nije tema ovdje da razglabamo oko toga
nadam se da nam osoblje foruma nece zamjeriti.

----------


## biska

Cure, trebam vas savjet.
Podigla sam danas nalaz koagulograma koji mi je potreban za punkciju u opcoj anesteziji i vidim da mi je snizeno protrombinsko vrijeme INR. Kod mene iznosi 1.14, a donja granica terapijskog raspona je 2.00.
U ovom stimulacinskom ciklusu prvi puta su mi uveli fraxiparin i izgleda da sam zeznula stvar jer sam si dala injekciju i prije vadjenja krvi za koagulogram, a sad vidim da na netu pise da nisam smjela?
Sto da sad radim? Da ponavljam pretragu ili da pokusam objasniti internisti?

----------


## Rominka

Objasnit ces, a u klinici ce svakako napraviti opet pretragu ako budu smatrali da treba. Kad ides internisti?

----------


## biska

U cetvrtak sam narucena kod interniste. Pisat cu veceras u Pronatal.
Ja sam shvatila da se s injekcijama ne smije stati jednom kad se krene. Ehhh, pameti moja!

----------


## eryngium

> Cure, trebam vas savjet.
> Podigla sam danas nalaz koagulograma koji mi je potreban za punkciju u opcoj anesteziji i vidim da mi je snizeno protrombinsko vrijeme INR. Kod mene iznosi 1.14, a donja granica terapijskog raspona je 2.00.
> U ovom stimulacinskom ciklusu prvi puta su mi uveli fraxiparin i izgleda da sam zeznula stvar jer sam si dala injekciju i prije vadjenja krvi za koagulogram, a sad vidim da na netu pise da nisam smjela?
> Sto da sad radim? Da ponavljam pretragu ili da pokusam objasniti internisti?


Nisi niš fulala. INR interval od 2 do 3.5 se odnosi na terapijsku dozu, obično visoko molekularnog heparina (VMH). Fraxiparin i Clexan su NMH (niskomolekularni) i tek u dozama od 0.8 (Clexan) se smatraju terapijskim i mogu značajnije utjecati na INR, zavisno od doze.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## biska

Znaci, ova moja vrijednost je ok? 
Uffff, kamen mi je pao sa srca  :Smile: 
Vec sam vidjela kako moram na punkciju 8 folikzla bez anestezije.
Hvala puno!

----------


## eryngium

Je. 
Mislim da je ref.interval za one bez ikakve terapije 0.8-1.2, zavisnk od laba koji vadi, al nisam više 100% sigurna. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žuška

molima vas za pomoć hrabre moje! anti xa mi je pao na 0.36,a to je ispod donje granice,,,dali treba manja doza ili..sad sam rudna 19+4,,

----------


## Tashunica

nisam u vašim vodama, ali trebam malu pomoć oko clexana.
da li je bitno mijenjati strane?
nisam htjela gledati uputstva dok se ne krenem pikati, da ne zabrijem bez veze,
sad vidim da piše da se jedan dan daje lijevo, jedan desno,
a ja idem u smjeru kazaljke na satu kako su mi rekli.
ima neke veze ili je svejedno?

----------


## auroraa

Pozdrav, svima  :Smile: . Htjela sam provjeriti s vama koje ste pretrage krvi radile kada ste bile na heparinu (Fragmin)? Sad sam već u 20 tjednu, uzimam jednu injekciju dnevno od 2500, nigdje ne mogu pronaći da je itko radio neke pretrage koje bi se ticale baš uzimanja heparine, ne i standardna krvna slika.
Molim vas savjet.
Hvala vam

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav, svima . Htjela sam provjeriti s vama koje ste pretrage krvi radile kada ste bile na heparinu (Fragmin)? Sad sam već u 20 tjednu, uzimam jednu injekciju dnevno od 2500, nigdje ne mogu pronaći da je itko radio neke pretrage koje bi se ticale baš uzimanja heparine, ne i standardna krvna slika.
> Molim vas savjet.
> Hvala vam


Nije te do sad slao tvoj dr nikako da vadis krv??
Na strani ispred eryngium je sve fino objasnila sto i kako po tromjesecju pa skicni malo  :Wink:

----------


## LIMAC

Ja radim svaka 4 tjedna veliki koagulogram

----------


## Optimist

Jesam ja na ovoj temi procitala da je jedna forumasica pretakala Clexane u drugu injekciju (s humanijom, ostrijom iglom)?

----------


## pak

> Jesam ja na ovoj temi procitala da je jedna forumasica pretakala Clexane u drugu injekciju (s humanijom, ostrijom iglom)?


Hm, meni su rekli da Clexan ima oštriju iglu... 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Meni je bila ocajna. Tupa. Jedva sam se pikala.

----------


## pak

> Meni je bila ocajna. Tupa. Jedva sam se pikala.


[emoji19] nisam još krenula sa pikanjem pa nemam osobnog iskustva. Ali sjećam se da je netko nešto pretakao.  Ako otkriješ što i kako javi [emoji6].  Uskoro krećem u avanturu 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Draga, bravo, mislim na tebe  :Heart:  Sretno!
Koja prije otkrije post o pretakanju, neka javi  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Meni je bila ocajna. Tupa. Jedva sam se pikala.


Potpis.
Par puta sam si je iz daleka zabila u nogu jer na blizu nije mogla probiti kožu. Užas živi.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*skura* je pretakala...e sad kad je to pisano neznam,trebalo bi potražiti.

----------


## Optimist

Fala ti, žuži!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

Evo ga, našla sam Skurin post:




> Btw, Žuži zna, ja sam jedna od onih čija je koža preosjetljiva na iglice.
> I nije bilo šanse da se bez problema piknem original Fragminom.
> 
> Pa sam kupila šprice i one male iglice dijabetičke i pretačem Fragmin u njih i s njima se pikam. Isto i time oštećujem kožu, ali znantno manje nego da se pikam fragminskim... Pa ako koja ima sličnih problema s tim da zna da postoji i rješenje .
> 
> (i dobila sam zeleno svjetlo od svog MPOavca za to  kad je vidio moj stomak od 2 Fragmina i 1 štoperice)

----------


## Mimi1010

Pozz cure, imam jedno pitanje, a neznam gdje da postavim.....uglavnom trebala bi napraviti pretragu: genetske faktore na trombofiliju i to u Vinogradskoj. Mene zanima da li je na uputnicu dovoljno napisati samo: genetski faktori trombofilije ili točno određene pretrage??
Nisam blizu Zg, pa da me ne vrate natrag ili nešto.....a konkretno me zanimaju da li će ako mi gin. napiše genetski faktori tromb., napraviti MTHFR, PAI-1, FAKTOR V LEIDEN, FAKTOR II PROTROMBIN?? Molim vas pomoć! U labosu se nitko ne javlja kad ih zovem da priupitam.

----------


## Optimist

Mora biti navedena svaka pretraga posebno, koliko ja znam.

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam bila dobila dvije uputnice, ali se ne sjecam više sto je na kojoj pisalo. Mislim da gin zna  koju up i sto napisati, barem se nadam. Znam samo da je dio isao za zg (zavod za transf medicinu) a dio sam dobila iz kbc rijeka.

----------


## Optimist

Na mojoj uputnici su bili navedeni svi faktori pojedinacno.

----------


## žužy

A meni je pisalo samo - testovi na trombofiliju na uputnici. I napravili su mi ono što su mogli..u biti sve osim proteina s,za njega nisu imali reagens tad.

----------


## biska

Drage heparinke, u nedoumici sam.
Trenutno sam u 11 tjednu blizanacke trudnoce, od 7 do 9 tjedna imala sam problema s krvavim iscjedkom, no u meduvremenu se to stabiliziralo i bebe su odlicno.
U 2016 obavila sam pretrage za trombofiliju i nisu nadjene nikakve indikacije za uvodenje terapije. Nakon toga sam isla na fet i imala spontani u 6 tt, pa je u sljedecem stimuliranom postupku dr odlucio uvesti Fraxiparine usprkos nedostatku indikacija (u Ceskoj). 
E sad, ja se pikam i dalje, kupujem Fraxiparine 0,3, a moja soc gin koja mi vodi trudnocu dala mi je uputnicu za Petrovu da oni vide sto s tim. Vec sam nekoliko puta bila tamo, sto u poliklinici, sto na hitnoj, sto na PT1 i nitko mi napismeno nije nista odobrio niti odbio, samo su mi usmeno rekli da nemam indikacija za to. Moja doca i dalje inzistira da ustrajem i da se oni tamo sluzbeno izjasne i donesu odluku, a u meduvremenu sam dobila i uputu iz svoje klinike u Ceskoj da Fraxiparine uzimam do kraja 11 tt.
Ja sam zivjela u uvjerenju da Fraxiparine treba uzimati do kraja trudnoce, sto ocito ne stoji pa bi zamolila iskusnije za savjet i iskustva.

----------


## antony34

Biska meni su takoder u Pragu dali fraxiparin. Moj soc.gin me poslao na transfuziju na vadenje krvi i tamo su na preporuku od strane Praga odobren fraxiparin i na temelju obiteljske amneze. Ako ti u Petrovoj nece htjeti dati preko hzzo da dobivas nek ti soc.gin napise crni recept pa kupuj. S njim se ne smije prekidati on se koristi do kraja t i nakon poroda jos 6tj. Ili odi  u neku drugu bolnicu po misljenje ali kod hematologa obavezno a fraxiparin nemoj ukidati.

----------


## biska

Hvala ti antony, tako sam i ja mislila i zato mi nije jasno zasto su mi iz Pronatala javili da prekinem a Fraxiparinom na kraju 11 tjedna...

----------


## antony34

Meni su javili da se moram obavezno javiti hematologu zbog fraxiparina al eto nisam morala jer su prihvatili nalaze kod nas na transfuziji. Da mi nisu onda bi isla hematologu a u meduvremenu bi kupovala lijekove.

----------


## lasica1234

Bok cure.. ja sam trudna 17 tjedana i od pocetka se pikam clexanom 0.4. Imam pai1 heterozigot. Mene zanima kako da znam dal mi je ta doza dovoljna? Bojim se da nije premala i da se nesto ne dogodi bebi. Koje pretrage bi trebala napraviti i gdje? Imala sam 2 rana spontana (koja nisu dokazano zbog trombofilije, no tada se nisam pikala). Pliz, bilo koja info ce mi dobro doci!

----------


## sanjka

Lasica treba kontrolirati veliki koagulogram s ddimerima.
To te treba tvoj ginekolog uputiti i dati uputnicu.
Mislim da rade Vinogradska, VV, SD.

Ima puno informacija na ovoj temi a i na stranici ispred pa malo procitaj cisto radi sebe da znas.

----------


## Optimist

Curke, naravno da cu provjeriti s ginekologom, ali prije nego provjerim, zanimaju me vasa iskustva. 
S Clexanom se pikam u 9 h ujutro. 
Kakva je procedura kad se idu provjeravati koagulacijski testovi, vadi li se krv neovisno kad se daje heparin ili trebam nastimati vadjenje s pikanjem, koliki razmak treba biti (ako treba)?
Prvi put su mi radili i anti xa, za tu pretragu mora proci 4 h od davanja injekcije, dala sam je u 6 h, krv vadila u 10 h. 
Zato ne znam je li i za druge koagulacijske pretrage potreban razmak ili mogu izvaditi krv u 8 h i dati Clexan u 9h kao i inace, jer sad necu vaditi anti xa.

----------


## NinaDrv

Bok cure, radila sam test na trombofiliju u Zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu i Faktor V Leiden i Faktor Ii protrombin su mi normalni, a MTHFR (C677T) je heterozigot, a PAI-1 je homozigot 4G.
Što to znači? U subotu idem k doktoru s nalazima da mi kaže što je to,  a do tad sam na mukama.

----------


## Inso

> Bok cure, radila sam test na trombofiliju u Zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu i Faktor V Leiden i Faktor Ii protrombin su mi normalni, a MTHFR (C677T) je heterozigot, a PAI-1 je homozigot 4G.
> Što to znači? U subotu idem k doktoru s nalazima da mi kaže što je to,  a do tad sam na mukama.


Ja sam isto PAI homozigot 4G, nisam bila kod hematologa, a 2 mpo ginekologa su mi rekli da bi u sljedećem IVF-u trebala uzimati niskomolekularni heparin, ali ne do kraja trudnoće nego do kraja prvog tromjesječja ukoliko dođe do trudnoće, ili eventualno samo andol. Kako još nisam krenula u daljnje postupke ne znam što će biti, ali pretpostavljam da ćemo ići sa heparinom. Baš me zanima što će tebi reći, jer sam čula da neki na to ni ne obraćaju pažnju ukoliko su prva 2 faktora trombofilije uredna.

----------


## mono111

Meni, s obzirom na te mutacije i jos ACL pozitivna i radi ponavljajucih spontanih svakako uvode heparin !
Mislim da bi se trebala izboriti za heparin !

Inso,
Cekaj, tebi ce stvarno ukinuti heparin bas tad kad je najvaznije??? Hematolozi inace smatraju da ove mutacije kasnije mogu dovesti do komplikacija, ugruska u posteljici i smrt ploda, pogotovo u drugom i trecem tromjesecju a ne u ranim tjednima ! Bar su meni tako reklo !
Ja nikako ne bi dozvolila da mi ukinu hmh !!!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Javim što mi je doktor rekao  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja sam isto PAI homozigot 4G, nisam bila kod hematologa, a 2 mpo ginekologa su mi rekli da bi u sljedećem IVF-u trebala uzimati niskomolekularni heparin, ali ne do kraja trudnoće nego do kraja prvog tromjesječja ukoliko dođe do trudnoće, ili eventualno samo andol. Kako još nisam krenula u daljnje postupke ne znam što će biti, ali pretpostavljam da ćemo ići sa heparinom. Baš me zanima što će tebi reći, jer sam čula da neki na to ni ne obraćaju pažnju ukoliko su prva 2 faktora trombofilije uredna.


Istu mutaciju imam, heparin od transfera do 6 tjedana nakon poroda.

----------


## Inso

Evo stvarno ne znam, za navedene mutacije sam saznala prije 2 mjeseca i otada nisamo bili u nikakvom postupku, spremamo se sad na jesen. 
Iza mene su 4 transfera, od čega jedna biokemijska, jedan spontani u 8. tjednu i 2 negativne bete (sve iz 2 IVF stimulirana postupka). 
Ove pretrage sam radila nakon spontanog. Ginekolozi su mi rekli da nije ništa strašno i da bi "preventivno" uveli nm heparin u sljedećem postupku ili odmah po saznanju za trudnoću ukoliko se desi priridnim putem. Budući da smo ja i mm "idiopati" pitala sam doktora što mogu napraviti u vezi tih mutacija dok nisam u postupku, onako dok prirodno radimo na trudnoći između postupaka, rekao mi je da mogu uzimati andol 75. Inače osim PAI, ja sam i ACE DD homozigot, a sve ostalo je normalan tip.
Možda bih trebala posjetiti hematologa, pa da vidim što kaže specijalist...

----------


## Rominka

Moja nalaz je faktor v leiden heterozigot, pai-1 homozigot 4g, rezistencija na aktivirani protein c (apcr), granični lupus  la1 i pod obavezno mi uvode heparin sa  prvim danom stimulacije, pripreme za fet. cak i sad kad sam isla na scratching endometrija, uzeli su me na noć u bolnicu, i morala sam si dati heparin dan prije i dan kasnije.  ne znam pomaže li ti moj slučaj što, no eto.

----------


## Optimist

Draga Rominka, moje mutacije su Faktor Leiden hetero, MTHFR hetero i Pai-1 homo.

U prvom ivf-u mi je mpo ginekologinja uvela heparin od prvog dana stimulacije. Gin. koji se bavio trombofilijom je prije ivf-a dao preporuku da se heparin uvede od transfera. Završilo je biokemijskom trudnoćom (beta je bila skoro 300 na 18 dnt).

U drugom ivf-u mi je drugi mpo ginekolog heparin uveo od druge bete! Sad sam u 14 tt.

I on i hematologinja, a i ja mislimo da je biokemijska mogla biti i zbog heparina, možda je uzrokovao krvarenje.

Vidim da ti imaš i druge mutacije, ali i da si imala biokemijsku pa ti pišem i moje iskustvo ukoliko se (slučajno) nisi konzultirala s hematologom.

 :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Bas sam jutros bila kod dr, iako op, i nisam uspjela dobiti up za hematologa, a voljela bih se posavjetovati. Uz to imam i anemiju koja mi predstavlja probleme i svi se cudom cude kako jos nisam dobila intravenozno zeljezo... da li bih mogla dobiti up mozda od gin?

----------


## Optimist

Naravno da bi! 
Meni je sve uputnice pisala gin. 
Jos stignes do hematologa prije Češke, ali se nadam da ces uspjeti doci do nekog tko zna znanje.

----------


## Rominka

Pokusat cu dobiti up od gin. Plan je da u 11 mj budemo u Ceskoj. To je zaista dovoljno vremena. Nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Ti si na Clexanu 0,4? Mozda da do transfera idete s 0,2, a poslije nastavite s 0,4?
Jedna od sugestija...

----------


## Rominka

Moram se izboriti za up, pa cemo onda vidjeti. Da, clexan 0,4. Cesi su odmah trazili to. Brzo cemo saznati kojim putem dalje.

----------


## Optimist

I kod nas najcesce idu s 0,4. 
Sretno, draga!

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Ima vremena do jeseni jos...ali sretnooooo !!!

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Jesi li i na Andolu?? S obzirom na lupus mozda bi trebala i jedno i drugo..s heparinom u kombinaciji.
Ja imam antikardiolipinska slabo poz.i ove gen.mutacije i hematolog mi.je rekao da kod tog antifosfolipidnog sy ide i aspirin i heparin u kombinaciji...ja sam sad i na jednom i na drugom.
Andol pijem mjesecima, a clexane sam dobila nakon transfera, iako sam se pocela pikati 5 dana prije...

----------


## Optimist

mono, dr. ti je rekla da se pocnes pikati prije transfera? Pocela si se pikati od punkcije?

----------


## mono111

Moja dokt.koja me vodi je rekla od punkcije, i nje tada nije bilo i druga dokt.mi je rekla od transfera...ali posto je bila kriopohrana radi tankog endometrija i iduci ciklus sam potpuno zabb pitati, bio je petak..tad sam bila na uzv, vadila E2 i P4 pa su me zvali da bi rekli da je FET U uto...pa sam se pikala od tog dana jerr su mi ostale par injekcija.
A i Radoncic mi je rekao od punkcije tj.24 h nakon punkcije, valjda radi krvarenja.

----------


## Rominka

Mono, nisam na andolu. Nastojim se sada izboriti za up za hematologa, pa se posavjetovati s njim. Upravo su me poslali vaskularnom kirurgu, kao hitno, pa mozda dobijem i hematologa. Mislim da bih trebala, neovisno o trudnoci.

----------


## mono111

Svakako odi hematologu, on ce ti najbolje reci.
Bas javi sto je hematolog rekao.

----------


## NinaDrv

Rekao mi je doktor da su moje mutacije za heparin od transfera, to si sama moram kupiti jer na teret HZZO-a ide od utvrđene trudnoće.
Također mi je rekao da je Fragmin bolji od Clexana, a Clexan 0.4 sam si već nabavila i sad sam u dvojbi.
Što vi najviše koristite?

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Koristi one injekcije koje ces kasnije i dobivati u bolnici.
Znaci ako bolnica iskljucivo daje Fragmin, onda i od transfera koristi Fragmin i suprotno.
Raspitaj se koje ces injekcijr dobiti od utvrdjene trudnoce.

----------


## NinaDrv

Rekao je doktor da mogu dobiti bilo koje i buduci da imam Clexane doma, neka onda uzimam njega.
Po cemu je Fragmin bolji?

----------


## mono111

Ne znam ima li bas razlike....prilicno sam uvjerena da bolnice koje iskljucivo daju Clexane takodjer misle da je Clexane najbolji, i obrnuto.
Mislim ne znam....ali ne moze biti ne znam kakva razlika.

----------


## NinaDrv

U prijašnjim postupcima sam bez  ove dijagnoze i uz suglasnost doktora uzimala Fragmin 2500 IU i nije mi pomogao.
Zato sam sad htjela probati nešto drugo.

----------


## mono111

Isto od transfera??
Da li uzimas i Andol??

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, od transfera.
Ne uzimam Andol.

----------


## Inso

> Rekao mi je doktor da su moje mutacije za heparin od transfera, to si sama moram kupiti jer na teret HZZO-a ide od utvrđene trudnoće.
> Također mi je rekao da je Fragmin bolji od Clexana, a Clexan 0.4 sam si već nabavila i sad sam u dvojbi.
> Što vi najviše koristite?


NinaDrv da li ti je možda rekao do kad ćeš ga uzimati, samo dio ili cijelu trudnoću?

----------


## NinaDrv

Cijelu trudnoću ću ih morati uzimati  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

Curke heparinke, koliko puta tijekom trudnoce su vam radili testove koagulacije?

----------


## Konfuzija

Jednom.  :Smile: 
A teško ti je to uspoređivati, imamo razl. mutacije i razl. situacije. Dottore zna, nisam se brigala oko toga.

----------


## eryngium

> Curke heparinke, koliko puta tijekom trudnoce su vam radili testove koagulacije?


Tri puta. Na prijelazu iz jednog trimestra u drugi. Al nisam bila na Clexanu do 30tt.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Ides li ti kod hematologa kakvog?
Ja sam se upravo narucila !

----------


## Optimist

Ne, mislim da nema potrebe. Vjerujem svom dr. koji mi vodi trudnocu, tako da sam mu se prepustila. Jako pazi na sve.

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Jesam li te vec pitala ali gdje vodis T??

----------


## Optimist

Petrova.

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure,

Sve sam ovo od davne 2009. zaboravila :Razz:  a zanimaju me nalazi koje imam otprije (pretpostavljam da se mutacije ne mijenjaju s godinama  :Smile: ). Na webu ne mogu naći pojašnjenje nalaza pa pitam vas.
Da li su ovo "normalni" nalazi ili imam neku od mutacija:

- F V Leiden, F II protrombin MTHFR - homozigot
- PAI-1 - Heterozigot
- aCI-IgG, aCI-IgM, Protein S, LAC, AT III - Uredno
- Protein C 145

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MalaRiba

Draga Isabel, nažalost nisu. Ja sam heterozigot za Faktor V Leiden i MTHFR a homozigot za PAI i imam evo iza sebe 5 misseda. Mislim da ti je potreban heparin (meni su davali Clexane).

----------


## Isabel

A joooj, dobro. U svim dosadašnjim sam uzimala heparin no dr. Škvorc mi je neki dan rekao nešto za te mutacije i heparin i nova istraživanja ali nisam bap nabolje popamtila kaj no zajednički smo došli do zaj+kljulka da ćemo oboje biti mirniji ako i u ovoj potencijalnoj primam heparin... Tako da vidim da mi on ne gine 
A trebala bi krenuti s folnom no vidim da kod MTHFR-a trebam naći onaj Folate as Metafolin a ne Folic Acid, jel?

----------


## Isabel

Cure, bila sam kod hematologice, preporučila mi je heparin od par dana prije transfera nadalje, po 5000 dnevno. 
Da li heparin ide na recept i da li ga mogu dizati u ljekarni? Zadnju sam trudnoču svakih cca 2 tjedna moram u Petrovu pa se nadam da više nije takav slučaj.

----------


## mono111

Ako imas D1 uputnicu, dobivas ga preko bolnice.
Tj.to je i jedini nacin da ga dobijes, u.ljekarni ga sama kupujes....
Znaci tamo gdje ides na postupak, napomeni par dana prije da ti je to rekao hematolog, tj.reci im odmah kad ces krenuti u postupak kako bi ti osigurali heparin.

----------


## Optimist

Dobijes 30 komada u Petrovoj, s tim da kad potrosis cca 20 moras ici naruciti sljedecu turu pa doci po nju za cca 7 dana.

----------


## Optimist

S tim da ces vjerojatno u pocetku dobiti manji broj injekcija, tj. dok se vidi je li trudnoca ostvarena.

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Bila sam jucer kod hematologa...na Rebru.
Pitala sam ga za anti xa, prosli put sam zabb, i rekao je da nije potrebno jer ova doza kao nije terapijska.
Ugl.u 28 tt ukidam heparin i povecavam Clexane na 0,6...

Tako je, ja sam za pocetak dobila samo 10 injekcija nakon transfera, imala sam doma par od proslog puta, pa sam se pocela pikati 5 dana prije FET - a.

----------


## Optimist

mono, kako mislis da ukidas heparin?
Hoces reci da prelazis na vecu dozu?
Hoce li ti prije toga raditi ikakve pretrage, rade li ti ih sada, veliki koagulogram?

----------


## mono111

Jojj, hahahaha, krivo, hahah ! Ukidan andol u 28 tt, a clexane povecavam....sad sam na 0,4 clexanu, a povecavan na 0,6.
Radila sam bila 2.10.te sve pretrage, koagulogram, d dimere, acl,...svasta nesto...i sve to ponavljam cca u 29 tt...na kontrolu idem opet u cca 33 tt jer se neki nalazi cekaju mjesec dana.
Rekao je da je i dalje to mala doza, mije terapijska a s porastom T potreba za heparinom je veca...a posto sam na andolu ovo vrijeme a tad cu prekinuti, svakako ce mi povecati na 0,6.
S obzirom da mi u Petrovoj izdaju heparin, ja im samo pokazem taj nalaz jelda?? I oni mi naruce 0,6??

----------


## Optimist

To sam i mislila  :Smile: 
Meni odlucuje o dozi s obzirom na nalaze. 
Da, da, sljedeci put kad budes narucivala samo pokazes nalaz na kojem pise Clexane 0,6, eventualno bi im mozda mogla poslati prije toga mail da priupitas je li to OK (svom mpo ginekologu i/ili na predbiljezbe).

----------


## mono111

E da, tako budem. Reci cu im to kad cu ici na uzv.
Sto ti vadis? Anti Xa, koagulogram??

----------


## Optimist

Da, veliki koagulogram i anti xa sto se tice trombofilije.

----------


## Inso

Kod mene potvrđeno da ću uzimati clexane 0,4 tek od pozitivne bete i samo do cca 12. tjedna. Inače sam pai 4G/4G i ace DD homozigot

----------


## Optimist

Inso, nisam strucnjak, ali mislim da heparin ima vise smisla u kasnoj, a ne ranoj trudnoci, tj. cudno mi je da ti ga tad ukidaju :/

----------


## Inso

I ja sam mišljenja kao i ti. Iako, mojoj prijateljici je isto ukinut u 12 tjednu i iznijela je trudnoću do kraja.
Svakako ću se posavjetovat sa hematologom ako i kada dođe do trudnoće...

----------


## mono111

Zasto samo prvih 12 tt??

----------


## mono111

Slazem se s Optimist.
Nema smisla ukidati heparin jer upravo tada je potrebnije...

----------


## mono111

Inso,
Sad sam skuzila, ti si u Petrovoj.
Da li su ti u Petrovoj rekli heparin prvih 12 tt samo ili ti je to rekao hematolog?
Posto ces dobivati clexane pretpostavljam iz Petrove, probaj nagovoriti da ti ipak ostave cijelu T.
Takodjer, ja sam se pocela pikati par dana prije FET - a. Oni su mi uveli Clexane od transfera, ne od poz.bete

----------


## Inso

Da, u Petrovoj sam. Heparin mi je odredio MPO doktor, kod hematologa nisam još bila.
Ne znam ni zašto tek od pozitivne bete, vidim da je kod mene sve drugačije nego kod drugih pai homozigota ovdje na forumu. Sve drugo je uredno, i što se tiče faktora trombofilije i ostalih pretraga (homocistein, d dimeri, fibrinogen...)

----------


## Optimist

Meni je uveden od druge poz. bete.
Prvi put od 1. dana stimulacije, ali je bila biokemijska, posumnjali su da je mozda heparin doveo do krvarenja pa zato.

----------


## mono111

Mojoj prijateljici, kod prirodne T, heparin u Petrovoj je uveden po poz.beti, takodjer ima samo PAI.
Ne znam, probaj si osig.heparin do kraja

----------


## mono111

Cijelu T je primala naravno heparin, zabb sam napisati

----------


## Inso

Ako dobijem pozitivnu betu i krenem sa heparinom, otići ću odmah kod hematologa, ne bih ni ja rado prekidala terapiju pa da vidim što će mi specijalist reći. 
Koliko mi je ostalo u sjećanju hvalite dr. Đ?

----------


## mono111

Hm....ja sam bila jednom kod njega...nisam iskreno bila odusevljena...ali bolje odi u bolnicu kod hematologa, na Rebro recimo, posto su povezani, kako bi mogla preko bolnice dobivati heparin, da ga ne ttrebas sama kupovati.

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam zaboravila reći hematologici da bi radije Clexane nego Fragmin jer me F. u prve dvije trudnoće užasno pekao svaki put kad sam si ga davala i imala sam podljeve. Znam da su iskustva različita ali ja bi ovog puta probala sa Clexane. Pošto mi je hematologica preporučila Fragmin 5000 da li je ekvivalent tomu Clexane 4000 ili Clexane 6000?

Soc. gin. mi je napisala uputnicu D1 Clexane 5000 no koliko znam to ne postoji  :Unsure: , naravno da sam skužila to tek kad sam otišla a čekala na 2 uputnice sati pol... Nadam se da to mi neće raditi problema u bolnici. 
Planiram ići sutra u Vinogradsku još na štitnjaču (dr. Š. želi svaki mjesec TSH i Ft4) i onda pokupiti Clexane jer sam u četvrtak na 18. dc. kod Škvorca i nadam se da krećemo sa supresijom. Rečeno mi je da s heparinom trebam krenuti par dana prije početka stimulacije a to je nadam se ubrto jer bi moj sljedeći ciklus bi trebao biti stimulirani.

Pretpostavljam da odsad onda podižem heparin u Vinogradskoj kad sam tamo otišla na pregled hematologa i koja mi je heparin preporučiula. Pitam zato jer sam u prve dvije trudnoće bila kod Đelmiša u dnevnoj bolnici i onda nadalje u Petrovoj redovito podizala Fragmin.

----------


## mono111

Clexane od 4000 ces dobiti vjerovatno.
Jesi im javila u Vg, ne znam da li oni trebaju naruciti Clexane??
Da li si sigurna da Vg izdaje Clexane, jer koliko znam oni izdaju Fragmin.
Meni ti nista drukcije nije s clexanom, nisam Fragmin uzimala...pikam seam u trbuh a i dalje neki put dobijem hematom...u noge da ne pricam...

----------


## Isabel

*Mono*, jel te peče dok si daješ? Mene je Fragmin pekao do ludila zato se sad nadam da je Clexane bolji. Navodno ima neki pufer u sebi koji malo ublažava to sve). 

Naručila sam telefonski jučer u Vinogradskoj Clexane i jutros išlana hematologiju po njih. Jedino kaj ih nisu imali dovoljno pa su mi dali 13 kom umjesto 30 kom kak piše na uputnici, tak da ću za cca 20 dana ići opet. I da, Clexane 4000  :Smile: 

Držim fige da mi je Clexane pokaže bolji od Fragmina.

----------


## mono111

Ovisi gdje se piknem, neki put me pece kao sam vrag, a neki put ni ne osjetim. Ali ja si sporo ubrizgavam, kad me zapece stanem malo...i onda nastavim. Jer da si odjednom sve ubrizgam, uzasno bi me peklo...zato malo po malo.
Super da si uspjela naruciti Clexane...

----------


## Inso

Pozz heparinke, imam pitanje... već ranije sam pisala da će mi od pozitivne bete uvesti heparin s obzirom da sam PAI 4G/4G homozigot. Betu bi trebala izvaditi prekosutra (blijeda crta na testu se već ukazala na 7 dnt i 8 dnt). S jedne strane želim što prije uvesti taj heparin, a s druge strane se bojim da bi mi mogao nekako naštetiti. Kakva su vaša iskustva, može li on uopće biti štetan? Mi zapravo ne znamo zbog čega sam ja izgubila prijašnju trudnoću, pa tako ni ne znamo da li mi je heparin prijeko potreban, nego se uvodi više opreza radi.

----------


## Optimist

Inso, cestitam, vjerujem da ce beta potvrditi trudnocu  :Smile: 

Moja prva trudnoca je zavrsila spontanim i tada nisam znala za trombofiliju.

Druga je zavrsila kao biokemijska nakon ivf-a, primala sam heparin od prvog dana stimulacije. I hematolog i sadasnji gin. su pomislili da je mozda i heparin doveo do krvarenja.

U ovoj trudnoci sam pocela s heparinom tek od druge bete.
Sad sam 28+1.

Ja imam gadniju kombinaciju, Faktor Leiden hetero, MTHFR hetero i PAI homo.

----------


## Inso

Nisam se puno informriala o heparinu, ni o njegovom utjecaju na trudnoću. Nekako sam priželjkivala da mi ga uvedu, a sad me malo trta... Sjećam se Optimist tvog primjera, i bilo bi idealno kad bi i kod mene bilo tako.

----------


## Optimist

Bitna je dobra procjena lijecnika, kao i krve pretrage da se prati koagulacija i optimalna doza heparina.

----------


## Inso

A tko bi mi to trebao pratiti, moj mpo ili hematolog? Moj mpo je rekao da dođem kad mi bude pozitivna beta i da ću ostati dan - dva dana u bolnici radi uvođenja heparina, valjda misli tada radit neke pretrage, nezz  :Unsure: 
Za sad ništa ne znam do četvrtka kad bih trebala otić u zg kod svog doktora ako se beta pokaže poz. Samo sam htjela vidjelti ima li netko iskustva ili saznanja o nekim štetnim nuspojavama heparina na plod. Doza nije terapijska, mislim da ću dobiti clexane 0,4

----------


## mono111

Inso,
Smatram da nije stetan heparin, ne prelazi posteljicu i to je inace cak niska doza, tako je, ni nije terapijska...
Svakako je veca korist uzimanja nego ne uzimanja kod tebe...
Po meni, kreni sto prije.
Ali upravo tako kako ti Optimist kaze, vazna je procjena dokt.

----------


## Inso

Hvala ti Mono111!

----------


## Optimist

Meni prati mpo gin., ali moze i hematolog.

----------


## KitKat82

Drage cure, nakon 4 neuspješna transfera na svoju ruku sam napravila testove na trombofiliju s obzirom da sama imam problem s proširenim venama, a u obitelji s obje strane proširene vene i moždani udar. Jučer su stigli nalazi: PAI1 4G/4G homozigot i MTHFR C677T homozigot. Da li koja od vas ima tu kombinaciju i kako se postupa u tom slučaju? Da li je dovoljan andol 100 samo ili i heparin. Planiram iza Nove godine u novi postupak pa da znam što očekivati. Hvala puno!

----------


## Optimist

Najvjerojatnije ces dobiti heparin zbog PAI-a. 

Ono na sto bih ti skrenula paznju je MTHFR mutacija, koja je kod tebe homo. 
Nasi strucnjaci jos uvijek za tu mutaciju propisuju folnu kiselinu, a zapravo se ona u tom slucaju ne moze preraditi, vec je potreban prirodan oblik, folat.  

Imas cijelu temu o tome pa proguglaj:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85418-MTHFR-Karika-koja-nedostaje

----------


## mono111

Slazem se s Optimist.
Ali nazalost postoje podijenjena misljenja gdje se smatra da nikakva terapija njje potrebna kod ovih mutacija. S obzirom na neuspjele transfere svakako zahtjevaj na heparinu..
Jesi vadila antifosfolipidna at?? I Protein S i C?

----------


## Optimist

E, da, provjeri i homocistein!
I ovo sto ti je mono napisala, ako nisi!

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Kako se lijepo nadopunjujemo  :Smile: ))

----------


## Optimist

Duo iskusnjaca  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

E, mono, presla sam na Clexane 0,6, anti xa mi je bio pao pa su mi odmah povecali dozu!
Do kad ti pijes aspirin, smije li se on do kraja trudnoce?

----------


## mono111

Oo super !! Znaci premala doza ti je bila.
Ja prestajem s andolom u 28 tt, i prelazim na 0,6 u 28 tt. Tako mi je hematolog rekao.
Iako...andol se smije uzimati do cca 32 tt, netko kaze cak do 35, pa cu mozda ipak nastaviti andol uzimati do cca 30 tt, za svaki slucaj. Bas me strah ukinuti ga. Makar ce mi povecati dozu.
Svakih koliko ti radis anti xa?
Meni je rekao da to nije kao potrebno, nego samo d dimere, koagulogram i ostalo....sad se brinem naravno..mozda mi nije ni sad dovoljna doza clexana..
Koji si ti sad tt??

----------


## Optimist

Sutra punih 29 tt, nakon onih kontrakcija sam vadila anti xa i pokazalo se da mi je vec trebala veca doza s 26 tt. 
Ali to ima veze i s mojim gadnijim mutacijama.
Vidjet cu sto ce mi gin. reci kad ga sljedeci put moram vaditi, sad sam vadila kontrolni i u redu je. 
Za svaki slucaj mi je uveden i aspirin, vidjet cu sto ce mi reci i za njega.
Ti si sad negdje 25 tt?

----------


## mono111

Hm....svakih koliko vadis taj anti xa? To u Petrovoj jelda??
Pls me podsjeti koje ti mutacije

----------


## mono111

Otisao mi post :/
Podsjeti me koje ti mutacije imas??
Hematolog ti je uveo aspirin??
Ides na Rebro kod hematologa??
Ja sam sad 22 + 4 tek, haha...da sam bar vec 25. :Smile: 
Da li vadis i d dimere??

----------


## Optimist

Vadila sam svakih cca 6-8 tt, pretpostavljam da cu od sada morati cesce, zadnje tromjesecje je rizicnije. 
Da, u Petrovoj, tj. izradjuje se na Rebru. 
Ne idem kod hematologa.
Bila sam prije, napisao je nmh u trudnoci i to je to. 
Vadim i veliki koagulogram, ali to mi vadi internist u sklopu neceg drugog. 
Od mutacija imam Leiden hetero, PAI homo i MTHFR hetero. 
Leiden je zeznut. 
Mozemo reci i da si tek, ali bome i vec skoro 23 tt! Jeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## mono111

Pitati cu opet svoju mpo dokt.za taj anti xa. Mozda cu si i sama platiti, bas cu pitati u pon u Petrovoj da li mogu platiti mozda tu pretragu...
U pon idem vaditi d dimere, kalcij, magnezij i sl....
Leiden je zeznut da ! On je bas definitivno indikacija za nmh, dok recimo kod ovih " slabijih " cak ni nije bas...ovisi naravno o anamnezi i ostalom...
Ja imam i acl povisena, pa sad i u T stalno to vadim, tj.vadila sam u 13 tt i sad opet vadim u 28 tt..
Hahaha, pa da, kad gledam, vec sam skoro onak 23 tt, a s druge strane imam osjecaj da ova 23 tt traju godinu dana, hahaha..bas mi sporo vrijeme prolazi. Brojim dan po dan...

----------


## Optimist

Pitaj, mozda ti i da uputnicu, pretpostavljam da mozes i sama platiti. 
Vadit ces kalcij i magnezij? Trebas li praviti neku pauzu prije? Znam da magnezij pijes, a kalcij? Ja kalcij ne pijem, ne znam bih li trebala. Kako uzimam sve vitamine odvojeno (zbog folne), ne znam da li uzimati dodatni kalcij ili ne. Jedem dosta jogurta i sira. 
Je li taj acl "šeta"? 
Mislim da sam ga u doba prije trudnoce vadila i da je bio slabo pozitivan. On je za antifosfolipidni?
I zato aspirin?
Hematolog kaze da ga heparin poslije moze nadomjestiti?
Ajme, koliko pitanja  :Smile: 
To da ti brze prodje dan  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Ne pijem posebno kalcij. Samo magnezij. Nije mi ni hematolog ni moja mpo nista rekla za pauzu.
Ja pijem elebaby sad, sigurno sadrze kalcij unutra, ali to je sigurno neka minimalna kolicina.
Nije dobro imati previse kalcija u organizmu...i.ja pijem jogurta puno, u pocetku sam pila i l dnevno...sad malo.manje...
Mislim da ne trebas uzimati kalcij posebno, sigurno ga unosis prehranom, njega stvarno ima svugdje..
Tako je, acl je antifosfolipidni sy. Heparin ga drzi pod kontrolom inace, andol cak i ne.
Meni je recimo sad bio na granici, mijenjali su ref.vrijednosti acl na Rebru, do 7 je neg.a meni je 6. Glavno da nije preko 7, ali je i to po meni nekako granicno.
Pa u pravilu kod antifosfolipidnog sy su prije obavezno davali i aspirin i nmh, to je bila klasicna terapija.
S obzirom da su neka istrazivanja pokazala da aspirin ne utjece toliko na aps, nego iskljucivo nmh, vise u pravilu ne daju aspirin jer nmh je dovoljan.
Medjutim, ipak, radi mojih spontanih, i svega, su mi odlucili ostaviti aspirin tj.andol zajedno s nmh preventivno bar, posto ta doza od 100 ne steti uopce...tako da zato ja pijem andol.
To mi je cak predlozio hematolog kad sam bila na Merkuru, i prvo je moja mpo.rekla da andol nije potreban nakon uvodjenja nmh, ali sam joj pokazala nalaz pa mi je sve ovo sad objasnila...i rekla da ga ipak onda ostavim.
Onda sam se premjestila kod hematologa na Rebro, posto su Petrova i Rebro povezani i isto to mi je rekao.
Znaci u pravilu nije potreban zajedno u kombinaciji ali za svaki slucaj neka ga ja ipak ostavim.
Heheh, eto, dok sam napisala ovo je vec proslo...cca 5 min, jupiii  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Onda je i kod mene aspirin vjerojatno pojacanje. 
Fala ti, mono!
Krizaj dane  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hehe, nema na cemu !
I tiii  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

:hug:

----------


## KitKat82

Optimist i Mono hvala vam na iscrpnim odgovorima. Od testova sam za sada radila samo pai, mtfhr, leiden i protrombin. Ova zadnja dva su normalan tip. Na dogovoru za novi postupak ću svakako o tome prodiskutirati sa svojim mpo dr.

----------


## Ribica 1

Kako dobivate fragmin, tj. koliko komada vam izdaju? U prosloj T su mi davali po 20 kom a sad samo 10. Zivim daleko od bolnice, a ne mogu mi ga izdat poslije 14h, a radim do 15h. Bas sam ljuta, trudnicki hormoni podivljali.

----------


## Optimist

Svasta. Meni su u Petrovoj davali 30 kom. Clexana. Morala sam naruciti novu dozu 10-tak dana prije, dizala ih oko podne.
Neprakticno za one koji rade :/

----------


## Isabel

Ja Clexane podižem u Vinogradskoj, ne moram nazvati nego samo dođem bilo koji dan do 14h na Hematologiju i tražim novu dozu. Obično mi daju 20 ili 30 kom, jednom su mi samo dali 10 ali uz ispriku da im je taman nestalo. Ja isto radim pa obično odem prije posla, već u 7:30 i uvijek sam brzo gotova  :Smile: .

----------


## marla-s

> Kako dobivate fragmin, tj. koliko komada vam izdaju? U prosloj T su mi davali po 20 kom a sad samo 10. Zivim daleko od bolnice, a ne mogu mi ga izdat poslije 14h, a radim do 15h. Bas sam ljuta, trudnicki hormoni podivljali.


Daju mi 3 kutije Fragmina, znaci za 30 dana. Treba doci dan prije da mogu naruciti ako nemaju dovoljno i to je to za sad... Nije bilo neugodnih iznenadjenja i promjena i nadam se da ce tako i ostati.

Imam pitanje za one kod kojih nije trombofilija u pitanju - do kad ste uzimale Fragmin/Heparin? 

Moja mpo dr je rekla da cu ga uzimati do 20 tt i da vise od toga nije potrebno. Socijalni gin., koji mi takodjer vodi trudnocu, je bio malo iznenadjen takvom praksom i rekao je da mi ga onda nije ni trebalo uvoditi, ako se ne misli davati cijelu trudnocu. 
No, mpo ginica kaze da nakon 20tt ne trebam uzimati jer kod mene nije pronadjena trombofilija (trudnoca je ostvarena iz IVF)

----------


## maca papucarica

> Daju mi 3 kutije Fragmina, znaci za 30 dana. Treba doci dan prije da mogu naruciti ako nemaju dovoljno i to je to za sad... Nije bilo neugodnih iznenadjenja i promjena i nadam se da ce tako i ostati.
> 
> Imam pitanje za one kod kojih nije trombofilija u pitanju - do kad ste uzimale Fragmin/Heparin? 
> 
> Moja mpo dr je rekla da cu ga uzimati do 20 tt i da vise od toga nije potrebno. Socijalni gin., koji mi takodjer vodi trudnocu, je bio malo iznenadjen takvom praksom i rekao je da mi ga onda nije ni trebalo uvoditi, ako se ne misli davati cijelu trudnocu. 
> No, mpo ginica kaze da nakon 20tt ne trebam uzimati jer kod mene nije pronadjena trombofilija (trudnoca je ostvarena iz IVF)


Ja imam Mthfr TT mutaciju, to je kao blaga nasljedna trombofilija i u prve 2. T sam uzimala Heparin do 13. TT.
Sad u  trećoj ga nisam ni uzimala.
Moj mpo je za moj slučaj mišljenja da ne može škoditi, a može pomoći boljem ugnježđenju (imala 2 rana spontana).

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam prije pvog postupka na zahtjev mog dr napravila one osnovne 4 mutacije.
MTHFR I PAI 1 je hetro.
U obe trudnoce nakon punkcije sam uzimala Aspirin.
S tim da nakon sto je potvrdjena srcana akcija je smanjen na svakih 72 h i tako do 12 tt. Nakon punih 12 tt sam prestala piti.

----------


## marla-s

Hvala vam na odgovorima. Znaci, odluka mpo dr. ipak nije toliko neuobicajena kao sto se dalo zakljuciti iz reakcije soc. ginekologa. 

Svakako mi je drago sto ce za 8 tjedana i tom bockanju biti kraj...desna strana mi postala full osjetljiva i cesto mi  se stvore modrice  :Sad:

----------


## Isabel

> Daju mi 3 kutije Fragmina, znaci za 30 dana. Treba doci dan prije da mogu naruciti ako nemaju dovoljno i to je to za sad... Nije bilo neugodnih iznenadjenja i promjena i nadam se da ce tako i ostati.
> 
> Imam pitanje za one kod kojih nije trombofilija u pitanju - do kad ste uzimale Fragmin/Heparin? 
> 
> Moja mpo dr je rekla da cu ga uzimati do 20 tt i da vise od toga nije potrebno. Socijalni gin., koji mi takodjer vodi trudnocu, je bio malo iznenadjen takvom praksom i rekao je da mi ga onda nije ni trebalo uvoditi, ako se ne misli davati cijelu trudnocu. 
> No, mpo ginica kaze da nakon 20tt ne trebam uzimati jer kod mene nije pronadjena trombofilija (trudnoca je ostvarena iz IVF)


*Draga Marla*, ja s ovakvom praksom imam jako loše iskustvo. Naime ni meni u prvoj trudnoći (kao ni kasnije) nije definirana trombofilija, heparin mi je uveden radi bolje prokrvljenosti, IVF-a i sl. Također je bila preporuka tj. uputa da ga uzimam do cca 25tt i prekinem. Ja sam svoje prvo dijete izgubila 6 tjedana nakon prekida heparina. Bio je zdrava i normalna beba, trudnoća savršeno uredna, posteljica perfektna, protoci idealni, dakle sve u najboljem redu. Kad sam došla na pregled u 32.tt srce mom anđelu nije kucalo, prestalo je jedno 10-12 sati ranije. Nitko nikada nije ustanovio niti ustvrdio da to je ili nije radi prekida heparina, PHD njega i posteljice je bili su uredni, nisu našli niti jedan jedini mogući uzrok tomu i na kraju su dijagnosticirali mors fetus in utero (dakle ništa konkretno, slično kao SIDS samo u maternici). Nakon toga sam ja ponovila sve pretrage trombofilije, mutacije, briseve i ništa nije nađeno. Išla sam u bolnicu na konzilij i razgovor s doktorima, nisam htjela otići dok mi netko ne objasni što i zašto se to desilo, ali nisu imali nikakav pametan odgovor niti pojašnjenje. 

U drugoj trunoći naravno preporuka je bila heparin do kraja trudnoće, i još 15 dana iza poroda, rodila sa predivnu živu i zdravu djevojčicu  :Heart: . 

Sada u trećoj trudnoći da mi sama Majka božja kaže da prekinem heparin nema šanse da bi ga prekinula, uzimala bi ga na svoju ruku također do kraja. 


Kažem ništa nije potvrđeno, može biti od toga a i ne mora, operirala sam bila upalu slijepog crijeva u toj nesretnoj prvoj trudnoći u 8.tt pa je moguće da je i to utjecalo... Stvarno ne znam, to je nažalost ostala enigma sve do danas, nakon 10 godina ali eto, to je moje iskustvo. 

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu ne bi prekidala heparin. Koliko vidim po heparinskim trudnicama to baš nije praksa i rijetko tko to radi, ja se ne bi usudila!

Sretno dalje  :Smile: !

----------


## TIA_18

I ja imam isto iskustvo - nedokazana trombofilija i pet neuspjelih trudnoća. U šestoj, na preporuku predivnog dr. Radončića, uveden heparin, a rezultat ove jeseni kreće u prvi razred  :Smile: . Moj ti je savjet također ne prekidati uzimanje ili se barem konzultirati s još nekim liječnikom. Sretno.

----------


## Optimist

Ogradjujem se, nisam strucnjak, ali je po meni budalastina prekidati terapiju heparinom kad je najpotrebnija. 
Savjetuj se s hematologom, iskusnim ili nekim drugim gin. s vise iskustva.

----------


## Libra

Ja se slazem sa Optimist.
Obavezno se posavjetovati s hematologom jer tu ima niz pretraga koje treba dobro sagledati i popricati dal u obitelji ima kakvih slucajeva.
Treba se redovito konrolirati krv, ddimer upravo ovako kako je optimist svakih 6 do 8 tjedana jer bezpotrebno uvodjenje heparina/fraxiparina samo onako da ajmo probati nakon par neuspjesnih transfera po meni moze samo napraviti vise stete vec koristi.

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, molila bih vas za pomoć. Koja se ono pretraga radi prije pikanja Clexaneom? Zbog mutacija pai homozigot i mthfr heterozigot i 2 spontana Škvorc mi od et uvodi heparin. Već sam ga koristila u prvom postupku, ali sam zaboravila što trebam provjeriti prije prve pikice. Je li KKS? Stari nalazi su mi u Zdu, a mi u Zgu do iza et-a.

----------


## Alla

Molim Vas napisete mi da li mogu dojiti ako koristim inekcije Fragmin 5000, 0,2 ml? Rekli su mi posle poroda da ću morati ih još sebi davati 6 sedmica..Hoću li moći dojiti? Lijep pozdrav

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam dojila uz Clexan 0.4. Nigdje nisam našla da ne smijem.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Koka0904

Pozdrav cure,  sto znaci heterozigot za faktor II?

----------


## Inesz

> Molim Vas napisete mi da li mogu dojiti ako koristim inekcije Fragmin 5000, 0,2 ml? Rekli su mi posle poroda da ću morati ih još sebi davati 6 sedmica..Hoću li moći dojiti? Lijep pozdrav


Možeš dojiti  :Smile:

----------


## Koka0904

Cure kako si d
ajete clexane?   Meni je sestra rekla pod 45 a na youtube svi rade pod 90 stupnjeva... Iako oni imaju nekakvu drugaciju iglu s
a nekom kapicom sta se spusti

----------


## 1latica

Svejedno, daj kako ti je lakše. Ja sam davala pod kutom od 90, kao da me manje bolilo tako.

----------


## Thinkpink1

Da si apliciram nmh u ruku, falim mi jos jedna...

----------


## Kimika

Da li se pod terpijom fragmin 2500 smije vaditi zivac na zubu?

----------


## Kimika

Da li se pod terapijom fragmin 2500 smije vaditi zivac na zubu? I da li je koja vadila?

----------


## 202Mare

Pozdrav,može li mi netko pomoći u tumačenju nalaza??trudna sam i u nalazima krvi su mi našli povećane trombocite i poslali na daljnje pretrage tako da nisam nimalo upoznata s ovim.

Nalaz: FVL - g/g
Faktor II - g/g
MTHFR - c/t
PAI - 1 - 4g/4g

----------


## nivesa

Poslali su te na pretrage da se vidi jel imas trombofiliju. 
Ne vidim nalaze pa ne znam o cemu se radi. 
Zeza me malo forum pa pokazuje kak mu padne na pamet. Skicnem s laptopa ako ga uspijem upalit.

----------


## MarelicaMala

Mare, koliko se kuzim ti si homozigot na PAI1 i heterozigot na MTHFR. Mislim da je heterozigot blaza mutacija. Ali nela me ispravi netko tko bolje i vise zna o temi. Ja sam hwterozigot PAI1 i heterozigot na MTHFR 1298C. Ima li tko ovakve mutacije? Rekli su mi 2 doktora da su blage i ne treba nikakva terapija. Ne znam trebam li biti up9rnika pa makar da pijem andole jer cesto imam trnce u listovima i vjecno hladne noge. Imala sam kedan missed u 8tt, a plod je stao na 6+3.

----------


## 202Mare

Hvala puno,morala sam tražiti pomoć jer ne mogu dočekati kontrolu kod doktora. Ja sam na aspirinima od 8 tt,a nije bilo poznato da imam problema s ovime. Meni se u zadnje vrijeme također javljaju grčevi u listu noge,nije valjda to zbog ovoga

----------


## MarelicaMala

Ne znam, nije mi to nitko potvrdio, samo znam da je meni tako otkad znam za sebe i uvijel su mi govorili "to ti je od lose cirkulacije". Pa kao masiraj, tusiraj se naizmjenice toplo-hladno... Zanima i mene je li povezano. A ipak su ti dali aspirine? Ja nisam trudna, poslije misseda koji sam imala prosli mjesec, sama sam napravila ove pretrage i sad mi je drago. Al doktori su mi rekli da nikakva terapije ne ide za takve mutacije na PAI1 i MTHFR. To je po novom kao. Prije su davali, a sad samo uslijed 3 pobacaja ili pobacaja u kasnoj trudnoci. Pa to mi zvuci strasno. Ja bih i placala sama taj heparin, samo da mi netko da recept i prati me. Ako netko ima iskustva s tim, neka nam malo napise. Netko tko je s ovim mutacijama u zadnje vrijeme otkad ne daju heparin

----------


## mašnica

Nadam se da ce se netko javiti na temu...imam PAI 5g/4g heterozigot. 2 spontana u 2 godine u 8 i 9 tt. Baka mi je umrla od mozdanog (imala ih je vise) i deda je imao problema s venama. Navodno se za ovu mutaciju ne daje heparin....uskoro idem kod dr.Vrcica i nadam se ipak nekoj preporuci makar i preventive radi. Ne zelim riskrirati vise...
Kolike su sanse i imate li za preporuciti dobrog hematologa u Zg?

----------


## Inesz

mašnica, ja sam imala trudnoću post IVF u 41. godini, PAI te MTHFR heterozigot sam. govorili su da nije za terapiju niskomolekularnim heparinom. ali, tada je (prije 9 godine) par Đelmiš/Ivanišević imao privatnu kliniku pa kad bi se otišlo kod njih bilo je malo lakše nakon toga dobiti heparin preko bolnice.

----------


## nivesa

> Nadam se da ce se netko javiti na temu...imam PAI 5g/4g heterozigot. 2 spontana u 2 godine u 8 i 9 tt. Baka mi je umrla od mozdanog (imala ih je vise) i deda je imao problema s venama. Navodno se za ovu mutaciju ne daje heparin....uskoro idem kod dr.Vrcica i nadam se ipak nekoj preporuci makar i preventive radi. Ne zelim riskrirati vise...
> Kolike su sanse i imate li za preporuciti dobrog hematologa u Zg?


To u principu po dr nije razlog za heparin. 
Pokusaj se naruciti kod dr.Vodanovica na Rebru. On ima puno sluha i razumijevanja za gubitke i neostvarene trudnoce. 
Posalji mu mailom na centralno narucivanje za hematologiju svoje pov.b i nalovi za njega bas. Onda mu prosljede mail pa te naruči.

----------


## Mango123

Pozdrav.. Je u redu prolutex i clexane davati si u rame? Meni je sestra rekla u stomak ili u rame, puno lakse mi je u rame, al vidim da si vecina daje u stomak. Pa me zanima dali je isti ucinak? Ps. Prvi put se susrecem sa tim. Hvala

----------


## Sarita_

Pozdrav. Koristim Fragmin već nekih desetak dana, trudna sam oko 6 tjedna. Jučer sam prilikom brisanja primjetila smečkasti iscjedak, sluzav. Nije se više ponavljalo. Bolova nemam.
Ginekolog kaže da je to krvarenje vjerojatno kao nuspojava Fragmina pa me zanimaju Vaša iskustva? Da li je koja krvarila od Fragmina?
Na pregled idem u jutro, ubija me neizvjesnost. 
Do sada sam imala 3 spontana, uzrok trombofilija. Ovo mi je prvi put kako koristim Fragmin. 
Hvala ❤️

----------


## JelenaJA

Zdravo drage moje
Ja sam nosilac pai 4g5g hetero
Koristim niskomolekularni heparin 0,4
Zanima me kako ga vi kontrolisete koje nalaze radite?

----------


## mašnica

I ja imam kao i ti...ali meni je hematolog i privatni gin  rekao da mi me treba heparin...jedino moj gin smatra da mi treba jer su ize mene 2 ranija poroda i 2 spontana... 

Jednom kad i ako ostanem trudna trazit cu svqkako heparin i dr.koji ce mi ga odobriti. Znam da cure vade krv u pocetku svaki tjedan, kasnije 1xmjesecno.

----------


## JelenaJA

Ja sam počela da kontrolišem trombocite,oni padaju
Pitala sam za d dimer,rekli su mi da nema potrebe za tim jer se on svakako povecava u trudnoci,da bi me samo nalazi zbunili.Ja sam uradila na svoju ruku i jeste povećan.( s tim što sam i pocetkom marta imala covod,kažu i da on diže d dimer)nemam pojma sta i kako,jer se trombociti smanjuju a d dimer je povećan,da li će mi ukinuti inekcije ili ne

----------


## Lili75

Sjecam se da su i meni trombociti i d dimer u obje trudnoce bili vanstandardnih vrijednosti. Bila sam heparinka cijelo vrijeme i unatoc tome dobila trombove, al ih i rijesila. :Smile:

----------


## JelenaJA

Znaci nisu vam ih ukinuli.Kod mene je blaža mutacija pa se nadam da nece doci do trombova.
A kako ste otkrili da ih imate,ja se bas u to ne razumem?

----------

